# ICE WAX (bubble hash) with Matt Rize



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

*2012 POST EDIT: I started this thread a long time ago, before there was a hash sub-forum, and before anyone knew who I was. Most of the basic information is near the beginning, the video and a guide on how to break-up and dry ice water extract (bubble hash). The finer details on making ice-water extracted wax (ice wax) come out later as we water-hashmakers start to become water-hashmasters. We will not be answering repeat questions so please take the time to read and learn from our collective experiences. Thank you. Matt Rize*

To begin, I love concentrates, especially the highest quality bubble hashes. I also spend a large part of my time making bubble, and have tested many techniques and strains over the years.

I don't know where I am supposed to post this thread, but as a life long member of the organic community, I feel at home here.

There are some tips that I have come up with or learned about along the way, and some good times that I want to share. I'll start with the fun part.

GOOD TIMES:

Have you ever played hash hockey? 

It is so much fun, especially when turned into a form of gambling. The idea is simple really. Get yourself one of those old school electric hockey games. You know what I am talking about...the little guys that spin and move back/forth on the field. Old School baby. Then make a puck out of some hash, consistency is CRUCIAL and you will learn what kinds of hash make a perfect puck. The winner takes the puck in a game to 11 or whatever. Enjoy! And watch out, that puck will FLY!


----------



## Bueno Time (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you see the hash hockey thing on Trailer Park Boys? Thats where I saw it first. Seems like a good time!


----------



## Dirtfree (Sep 14, 2010)

Just ordered some bubble bags today, cant wait to make my first batch of hash!


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

Bueno Time said:


> Did you see the hash hockey thing on Trailer Park Boys? Thats where I saw it first. Seems like a good time!


That is where my friends got it from. It has gotten extremely competitive. All about the pressing/quality.

Tips to follow, once my hands de-frost.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

BUBBLE HASH MAKING TIPS:

First: It is all about the quality of the trichomes. Properly grown Cannabis flowers yield quality hash. 

Second: Do not use infected/damaged materials to make hash (IMO). 

Third: Is the debate on using fresh (still wet) trim versus using dried (and cured) trim. We'll get to that later. For now, use dried/cured trim, and let it soak for a good twenty minutes before beginning agitation.

Fourth: Is a slew of tricks I've learned for using the BubbleNowXL, more later: insulating the unit+

Fifth: Is the debate on which bags to use. It depends on strain and trichome size, but for now I'll say use the 45 micron as a catcher, the 120 (160 depending) as your second (cooking), and a 190 as your third to catch the garbage.

Sixth: get a quality pump sprayer that you will only use for water. Fill it full of ice water and use it to collect your trichomes.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

Making a simple unit to use in conjunction with your bubblemachine is easy.

You will need:
Two 5 gallon buckets
Drill with a large bit
One hydro table drain, 3/4" or bigger needed.
Hose to match your hydro drain, length depends on how far you far from the door.
One Crate

Directions:
1) Drill many holes in the bottom of one bucket. 
2) Drill a hole in the bottom of the other bucket to insert the hydro table drain. I use a 1 7/16" hole saw. They usually sell conical drill bits just for this purpose at grow stores. 
3) Sand the rough edges of the large hole, then insert the hydro drain and twist until tight.
4) Hook up your tubing to your hyrdo drain. Circle clamps make sure no leaks, if you bubble indoors like I do!
5) Send the tubing down through the top of the crate, then out the side. The 5 gallon bucket should sit right in the middle of the crate for safety.
6) You are done, congrats, wasn't that simple?

The bucket full of holes sits in the drain bucket. The bags go inside, small to large. The water drains away, making the whole process, when coupled with the XL, super easy.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

The above set-up works really well for me. I can bubble indoors so the weather doesn't affect the process. Plus, I watch TV while I bubble. By now you are starting to see how easy making world class bubble is, if the working material is grown properly.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

Next I want to address the water that runs through the bags. It can be used for all sorts of normal gardening, like flower beds or whatever. I let my dogs drink it. I drink it too. YUM. I grow vegan organics and do not worry about it. Try it sometime if you trust your total environment


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

This is vegan organic Blackberry Kush bubble hash. No heating or pressing or any tricks. Just agitated, collected, slowly dried, broken up.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

Pictured below is my full melt hash bowl. There are three holes around the top inside of the bowl that allow the smoke to be pulled into your bong/chalice. The bottom of the bowl is solid, like a dish. A glass rod is heated and then inserted into the bowl. The hash melts and turns to smoke, but the oily mess has nowhere to go because the bowl's holes are at the top. This allows smoking full melt hash with no metal screens or flowers in the mix. Pure and clean.


----------



## threefiftyse7en (Sep 14, 2010)

mmm... veganic full melt bubble... I'm jealous 

I'm gearing up right now for my vegan organic run using BioTerra plus soil and the bio canna line. Do you have any tips you're willing to share?


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

threefiftyse7en said:


> mmm... veganic full melt bubble... I'm jealous
> 
> I'm gearing up right now for my vegan organic run using BioTerra plus soil and the bio canna line. Do you have any tips you're willing to share?


Tips on bubble or the Bio Canna products? I want to keep this thread about hash and talk about Bio Canna here: https://www.rollitup.org/organics/364864-vegan-organics-professor-matt-veganics.html

Thanks again.


----------



## threefiftyse7en (Sep 14, 2010)

haha I wasn't even thinking about which thread this was. my bad. I'm a bit stoned at the moment. but I was referring to the BioCanna products and veganics. go ahead and answer it in the other thread. But I'm definitely gonna keep my eye on this one too. I love bubble especially some ooey gooey sticky full melt bubble. I'm always open to hearing new more efficient ways to make it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

Title pretty much explains it. No tricks, no heating, no pressing, just agitated, collected, dried, and smoked.


----------



## threefiftyse7en (Sep 14, 2010)

where's my bong hit at?


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2010)

threefiftyse7en said:


> I'm always open to hearing new more efficient ways to make it.


Great.

I'll start with tips for using the BubbleNowXL:
-Wrap that b*tch with some kind of insulation. Crucial design flaw. An easy fix is to wrap your machine with one of those car window sun blocks, the shiny 'metal' looking ones. 
-Temperature of tap water varies greatly, as I learned from a brewer. Something to keep in mind for several reasons.
-Store bought ice sucks. I have a whole article on that, soon to be posted.
-Temperature of the air affects the overall efficiency. Bubble early or late when it is hot out. Or bubble indoors and keep it cool. 
-NEVER overfill the work bag, worst move ever. 3/4 full or less.
-The goal is to perform the spinning agitation at as cold of a temperature as possible. Start with ice in the machine, fill the bag with layers of ice/trim, zip and double knot, more ice. Now add water, but only about half way up. Next, turn the machine on, then slowly add more water until the contents barely begin to spin. You can help the bag find it's home in the ice/water mixture and the machine does the rest.
-Don't be afraid to take the screw out that holds the spinning disk in place. Clean down there once and a while.


----------



## threefiftyse7en (Sep 15, 2010)

awesome tips, Matt! I will be putting your tips and advice into action in the upcoming weeks. 

earlier in the thread you stated something about using dried/cured trim vs fresh. I was always under the impression that to make the full melt gooey bubble you had to use fresh trimmings. I ask because I have seen people use dried material and the end product was garbage - more like kief than bubble.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 15, 2010)

threefiftyse7en said:


> awesome tips, Matt! I will be putting your tips and advice into action in the upcoming weeks.
> 
> earlier in the thread you stated something about using dried/cured trim vs fresh. I was always under the impression that to make the full melt gooey bubble you had to use fresh trimmings. I ask because I have seen people use dried material and the end product was garbage - more like kief than bubble.


And this is the debate. The dispensary peeps I'm down with tell me that fresh is common these days. I've actually just finished a huge run of fresh/frozen trim. But, in all honesty, I still prefer to work with dry trim. The part about dry trim hash equaling garbage: A) their herb could be mediocre B) they could be impatient, working with dry trim requires more patience. C) they could be amateurs.

The quality of the bubble depends on: the quality of the trim, the patience exhibited while separating(waiting), the lack of greed (less agitation), the screens used, and the final rinsing stage.

Full melt bubble can be made from wet or dry trim. The BBK bubble pictured is from dry trim.

More tips to come. Trimming all day, then going up to Kushland to be in the movie. Matt Rize shows his face to the world!


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, I have finally got both my flowers and bubble hash submitted for analysis. While submitting my samples I got to check out some of subcool's ganja. By which I mean GROWN BY THE SUB AND MZ JILL THEMSELVES! Greenhouse style! Very interesting assortment of flavors, I can't remember which one smelled like cream soda, but that was really cool. Uh...still my indoor veganic Blackberry Kush looks and smells better, but I may be biased  and I spent way more to grow way less. Update on the results asap. Peas.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 16, 2010)

*Bubble Hash: Hand mixing vs. Drill vs. Machine*
I began my ice-water hash making 12 years ago, with big jars full of ice-water and shake. This worked, to my surprise, although getting the water/plant matter off the top without also loosing the hash was hard. High school adventures at its best.

Fast forward to college, and I was really into making kif, on account of the numerous pounds that came and went. I had my mom's silk screen that I found at my grandma's. With that I was making blonde kif, melt depended on quality of bud, of course.

Fast forward again and I got a few bubblebags. At first we agitated our bubble by hand. I say "we" because it took two people to keep the agitation going how we wanted. We used big wooded spoons. The hash was amazing. SUBCOOL uses a silver spoon and hand mixes for only three minutes to make his highest grade "keeper only" bubble.

Then I was using the drill/5 gallon bucket method. When using the drill method you have one major option, and that is the attachment. Many prefer to use paint mixers, but I have always found those to chop up the plant way too much. I prefer extra large wooden spoons. These spoons fit right into the end of power drills. Although they are not as long as paint mixers (still have to keep the drill dry) they are much more gentle on the trim, resulting in higher quality bubble.

The machine has allowed me to step it up a whole level in terms of productions. I also find they perform the perfect kind of agitation for a clean yet efficient separation. The HUGE benefit is that you don't have to do the work. Once you get used to loading the machine and bag you will make hash without much effort at all.

TO LOAD THE MACHINE:
-I load the machine with 20 lbs of ice to begin.
-Then I place the work bag on top of that. 
-In the work bag goes the trim and ice. 
-Layered ice/trim/ice. I like to run about half and half, and would love to hear what you guys do for this step.
-Fill the work bag 3/4 or less. And about half full if using dry trim, as it will expand when rehydrated.
-Double knot the bag closed, or more, worst mess ever if it opens.
-Add more ice, on top and the sides of the work bag. 
-Do not fill the machine too miuch or the separation will not be efficient. Leave at least 6 inches at the top.
-Sometimes I let it sit at this point, if the trim is not frozen.
-Then add water, not enough to see it, that is the trick. You will have enough water just before you see it Rize up through the ice.
-Let it soak, just a little if wet/frozen trim. 20+ minutes for dry trim.
-Agitate 20-30 minutes, depends on many factors. I usually just watch an episode of the Simpsons and call it good.
-Drain... see: Draining the Machine post tba


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 16, 2010)

Lab Analysis by Steep Hill Labs.

blackberry kush flower %15.44 THC %0.23CBD %0.05CBN
blackberry kush full melt%52.64THC %01.27CBD %0.33CBN

"Your results say alot. Bbkush does not ever test over 16 far as i know. So ur at the top of the pile as far samples we have seen. And ur melt tested super high too. 52 is f'ing strong hash. Thats stronger than some oil." from the lab

This batch was 45 to 160 microns for those interested.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 21, 2010)

I taught Bubbleman how to make better hash... guess that makes me Bubblemang.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=191874


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 21, 2010)

Dude where did you get that bowl??


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 21, 2010)

mushroom head said:


> Dude where did you get that bowl??


Which one? I have multiple threads going on. The one in post #10?

Sad to say but I bought the only oil smoking stuff from the store i shop at. When they re-up I'll let you know. North Bay glass blowers are leading the world


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2010)

I had to leave out part one, where I introduce myself and the tools, but you can figure it out. 

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/mattrize1?feature=mhum[/video]

Let me know if you have any questions. The second video: "Drying and Curing" is being made this week.


----------



## snew (Nov 7, 2010)

Great video matt. do you wash the trim again or is it a single wash?


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

good video man..how many grams did you get from that batch ?


----------



## quietguy420 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey mat, have you ever tried making tincture with your Bhash? just wondering cuz i put 2 grams of bhash in some everclear yesterday and am wondering how long it will take for the actual trich heads to dissolve. They have all separated from the main hash ball and are just free floating.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2010)

snew said:


> Great video matt. do you wash the trim again or is it a single wash?


I washed for 30 minutes on soft, and did not do a second wash. If it was some killer indoor I may have, but I opened the bag after the first wash and inspected the trim to see if it was worth a second run. It wasn't.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> good video man..how many grams did you get from that batch ?


Still drying, should know that later today. I have a follow up video to post on drying and curing. And another just on smoking hash. They will be uploaded ASAP.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2010)

quietguy420 said:


> Hey mat, have you ever tried making tincture with your Bhash? just wondering cuz i put 2 grams of bhash in some everclear yesterday and am wondering how long it will take for the actual trich heads to dissolve. They have all separated from the main hash ball and are just free floating.


The best tinctures are made from hash, not flowers. This is from my cooking class:


> "Freezer Method:
> Put Cannabis & alcohol in a glass jar.
> 2 oz. shake & 1 pint alcohol
> Put the glass jar in a brown paper bag, then into the freezer. Shake it!
> ...





> "Dark Method:
> Same proportions as freezer method
> Fill jar with Cannabis and alcohol.
> Shake & store in the dark up to 6 months.
> Strain & Bottle"


Glycerin is the other tincture option, for the recovering alcoholics and others who choose to not consume alcohol.
"


> Glycerin is a neutral, sweet-tasting, colorless, thick liquid which freezes to a gummy paste and which has a high boiling point. Glycerin can be dissolved into water or alcohol, but not oils.
> Glycerin is also highly "hygroscopic" which means that it absorbs water from the air.
> Glycerin must be diluted with water or it may cause blistering.
> Steep for 60 Days, French Press to Strain
> Heat to 212 for 5 Minutes to Decarboxylate"


----------



## quietguy420 (Nov 7, 2010)

Aww, so I'm looking at a few months at least ?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2010)

quietguy420 said:


> Aww, so I'm looking at a few months at least ?


The first method only take 3 to 4 days. I'd try that. The more frequent you shake the jar the faster your tincture will be ready. But, it needs to stay cold or it will happen too fast. I would use cold alcohol and cold trim to make sure it starts off cold. This will give you better flavor tincture. And with tinctures you HAVE to let it pass through your sublingual skin, under the tongue, or it won't work as well.


----------



## quietguy420 (Nov 7, 2010)

OH I didnt know about the under tongue thing, Ill let ya know how it turns out in a few days than. Thanks again sir.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for following along. This part is going to be pictures instead of video.

To allow my wet hash to dry:
1) I lay it out as-is overnight, sometimes 24 hours if it is cold out.
2) I grate it to a sand texture with my micro-plane, used ONLY for this purpose. Consider this a disposable tool that needs to be replaced if you are a big hash maker. They can't be sharpened like knives/scissors. 
3) I lay this wet sandy bubble hash out on a baking sheet used ONLY for this purpose. I use a non-stick, so no metal for the next step.
4) I let it slowly dry, covered with a silk screen, and occasionally 'cut' it up with a card to let it dry from all sides.
5) As soon as it is dry it goes into my hash curing jar.











































So the report is: 
31.0 g of 45-120 for smoking. 
3.5 g of 120-190 for infusion and then capsules.
This batch was from some outdoor so there were lots of little flowers. I forgot to weigh the start material but it was around a pound, maybe a little less. Two strains, Purple Kush and a local cross that I was testing. The cross is (Sour Diesel x Lavender) x local Kush. Smoke report pending


----------



## upthearsenal (Nov 7, 2010)

Awh dude! I love this, your video was so helpful, that bubblenow XL is great.

Thanks again for the sweet info


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

nice results... happy smoking matt.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2010)

upthearsenal said:


> Awh dude! I love this, your video was so helpful, that bubblenow XL is great.
> 
> Thanks again for the sweet info


Thank you for all your help along the way. What did I leave out? Uh... the color of all hash is pretty blonde when it is wet. You can see that in the grating stage. This beautiful brown color develops as the bubble dries, and each strains has it's own color. Some are more red, some are more purple, some are more blonde. I've found that no strain makes bubble hash that is naturally black, and the darkest natural bubble I've ever seen was the Blackberry Kush. I NEED A MICROSCOPE/CAMERA!!!

I just wanted to show that making bubble is easy with the tools. There are no major tricks that I use, just common sense. I'll do a hash making without the machine video next. Plus rep for everyone! Thanks for watching, I hope I didn't make an ass of myself on camera...


----------



## Noballs (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice! Subscribed! +rep!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice tutorial bro. I got about a lb of sugar leaf and little popcorn buds all mixed together and I'm about to try to make some very soon.

Peace.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Very nice tutorial bro. I got about a lb of sugar leaf and little popcorn buds all mixed together and I'm about to try to make some very soon.
> 
> Peace.


Thanks. Check in anytime if you needs tips. Its really pretty easy, just do not over agitate as you can only push so much green through the bubblebags.
PEACE


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 7, 2010)

Will do.......................


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

Where are the tips?!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 9, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Where are the tips?!


This was on the first page.


Matt Rize said:


> BUBBLE HASH MAKING TIPS:
> 
> First: It is all about the quality of the trichomes. Properly grown Cannabis flowers yield quality hash.
> 
> ...


Here is my how to use the BubbleNow XL video tutorial:



Matt Rize said:


> I had to leave out part one, where I introduce myself and the tools, but you can figure it out.
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/user/mattrize1?feature=mhum[/video]
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. The second video: "Drying and Curing" is being made this week.


This is the first part, a 15 minute video I compiled on youtube.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 9, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Thanks for following along. This part is going to be pictures instead of video.
> 
> To allow my wet hash to dry:
> 1) I lay it out as-is overnight, sometimes 24 hours if it is cold out.
> ...


There is much more on my blog, including Bubbleman's response to my hash thread.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok i found the rest...there was 2 pages! Man good info around here bro! How much did it cost to get that blackberry tested for thc? I sure would like to try this with a few of my strains. Ive always been curious of how far thc percent will sway from grower to grower using the same cut. Looks like you got the hash down, here are two pictures of the hash ive been making.






purple kush and pure kush






one of the best blunts ive ever smoked


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 9, 2010)

Yo I saw that blunt on another thread, DAMN THAT LOOKS TASTY!

Thanks mang, your bubble looks good too. That BK especially looks really oily. The color really brighten up when you break it up all small like I do sometimes, its really makes a huge difference. The light gets to shine through the bubble and it glows. Sometimes I think it smokes better when you leave it as a paddy though... hard to say. I should make and smoke more hash 

I think the tests run for $150 but honestly I bartered with bubble and flowers of about that same value, for two tests. I got hooked up because they know me...


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Yo I saw that blunt on another thread, DAMN THAT LOOKS TASTY!
> 
> Thanks mang, your bubble looks good too. That BK especially looks really oily. The color really brighten up when you break it up all small like I do sometimes, its really makes a huge difference. The light gets to shine through the bubble and it glows. Sometimes I think it smokes better when you leave it as a paddy though... hard to say. I should make and smoke more hash
> 
> I think the tests run for $150 but honestly I bartered with bubble and flowers of about that same value, for two tests. I got hooked up because they know me...


thanks man! when do you actually break it up, after collecting from the bag? while it is wet or after it dries? which hash of mine, judging by looks (obviously) is the best?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 9, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks man! when do you actually break it up, after collecting from the bag? while it is wet or after it dries? which hash of mine, judging by looks (obviously) is the best?


Crucial question. If you wait too long the paddy is hard to break up. It has to be still wet, but dry enough to crumble. I like to wait 12 to 24 hours depending on the temp. Right now I have one of those temperature controlled seedling mats under the drying bubble, on low.

Your most tasty looking paddy IMO is the 90-45 BK, super shiny means low contamination, and that the trichomes are rich with oil soluble terpenes (good smell). How do they melt?


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Crucial question. If you wait too long the paddy is hard to break up. It has to be still wet, but dry enough to crumble. I like to wait 12 to 24 hours depending on the temp. Right now I have one of those temperature controlled seedling mats under the drying bubble, on low.
> 
> Your most tasty looking paddy IMO is the 90-45 BK, super shiny means low contamination, and that the trichomes are rich with oil soluble terpenes (good smell). How do they melt?


 Yes that bk was definitely the best...most of them will bubble some of the lower grade once do not. The bk hash smelled just like the BK. Something i am learning- good hash smells like the plant it came from. I am digging that hash bowl you have...that is clever, i need to go get one...like right now. Next time i will try breaking it up- i end up doing this before smoking anyway.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 9, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes that bk was definitely the best...most of them will bubble some of the lower grade once do not. The bk hash smelled just like the BK. Something i am learning- good hash smells like the plant it came from. I am digging that hash bowl you have...that is clever, i need to go get one...like right now. Next time i will try breaking it up- i end up doing this before smoking anyway.


Yeah, top grade hash does smell really good, and usually exactly like the flowers. I think diesel hash is one of the best examples of this, and that some strains come across more in the hash than others. Some top indica hashes are more perfumy or like amazing incense, than like the buds they came from (IMHO  ). I think it has to do with the oil soluble terpenes and other non-polar flavanoids (the essential oils if that makes sense). Bubbleman suggests the best way to make great smelling and full melt is: a wet trim, followed by a quick freeze of that trim, and then this wet/frozen trim is used to make bubble.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Yeah, top grade hash does smell really good, and usually exactly like the flowers. I think diesel hash is one of the best examples of this, and that some strains come across more in the hash than others. Some top indica hashes are more perfumy or like amazing incense, than like the buds they came from (IMHO  ). I think it has to do with the oil soluble terpenes and other non-polar flavanoids (the essential oils if that makes sense). Bubbleman suggests the best way to make great smelling and full melt is: a wet trim, followed by a quick freeze of that trim, and then this wet/frozen trim is used to make bubble.


 Yes i always use fresh frozen trim. I think, the dry stuff, when roughed up is broken up too much and allowed through the different bags- resulting in a lower grade hash.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 10, 2010)

question for you guys on BHO you think fresh frozen trim would be better for BHO or just fresh trim


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2010)

Unnk said:


> question for you guys on BHO you think fresh frozen trim would be better for BHO or just fresh trim


Sorry for the lack of insight here. Making BHO is a felony drug manufacturing charge here in CA, so I won't mess with it anymore. I convinced the dispensary I used to work at to stop carrying it. They replaced it with CO2 extracts, which suck IMO compared to BHO. I'll ask some friends and see what they say. Not lecturing, just saying please be uber careful when making BHO indoors. I would assume wet trim gives tastier BHO.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 10, 2010)

lol not doing it inside i have a outdoor picnic area i use lol thats like in the 1930's with woman who washed there clothes in gasoline inside.... lol but yah did not know it was a felony charge shit great stuff though but thanks for the minor insight that you could give ill just take have my trim and freeze it and the other have bho it right away and see what happens


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2010)

Unnk said:


> lol not doing it inside i have a outdoor picnic area i use lol thats like in the 1930's with woman who washed there clothes in gasoline inside.... lol but yah did not know it was a felony charge shit great stuff though but thanks for the minor insight that you could give ill just take have my trim and freeze it and the other have bho it right away and see what happens


A little home science experiment. I like it. Would love to hear a report on your findings. BHO is way strong, I've seen tests of over 90% cannabinoids, mostly THC. I used to joke around about budder for breakfast and a nap for lunch.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 10, 2010)

lol i hope so hop over and check into my thread https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/355108-my-first-super-soil-run-18.html put you at page 18 at the bottom is the most recent update


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2010)

Unnk said:


> lol i hope so hop over and check into my thread https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/355108-my-first-super-soil-run-18.html put you at page 18 at the bottom is the most recent update


Looking really good. Your room looks dialed and your plants look happy. It's about time I ran some TGA genetics. Those two are on top of the breeding game here in the US... can I say in all of the Americas? What your guy's favorite TGA sativa hybrid? It's gotta beat the "ecstatic euphoria" that I get from smoking Jack Herer, and not smell too much like a skunk (I live downtown next to an elementary school lol).


----------



## Unnk (Nov 10, 2010)

lol ive only run JTR and this is my first but the jtr4 is a resin effing bomb and it stinks like a family of skunks ate a bunch of pine cones for a week and then got squished in a lemon head candy maker


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2010)

Unnk said:


> lol ive only run JTR and this is my first but the jtr4 is a resin effing bomb and it stinks like a family of skunks ate a bunch of pine cones for a week and then got squished in a lemon head candy maker


Yum, I've only seen bubble hash from TGA genetics, and it was awesome. What I need is a cut of the best pheno for one of his lines... no space for growing out seeds these days. But I rarely see them available at the dispensaries. Wonder why that is? Everyone growing TGA seeds for smoke?


----------



## Unnk (Nov 10, 2010)

yah most people do tga seed runs


----------



## nl3004.kind (Nov 10, 2010)

once again, where are the tips? this is just a bunch of half assery... deleting my earlier post isn't gonna make *your* thread any better fella... grow up!


----------



## nl3004.kind (Nov 10, 2010)

also the space queen, jillybean, vortex, and querkle are awesome taste/ yielders... in the views of many respected growers, it is very hard to do better than tga... he has very extensive hash making demos on his side of the site, though most folks are happy just smoking the herbs, making hash out of them seems to be almost like overkill, that gear is totally strong!


----------



## snew (Nov 10, 2010)

Why would you go to the trouble of growing organic herb, vegan even and the soak it in butane? Doesn't make since. It like the vegetarian who eats candy bars and potato chips all the time. And things its a good thing they don't eat meat, right. Butane is hard on the lungs if your growing organic keep it natural. Don't go through all that work and put it in chemicals. This has now that looks nice Matt. Keep that up.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2010)

nl3004.kind said:


> once again, where are the tips? this is just a bunch of half assery... deleting my earlier post isn't gonna make *your* thread any better fella... grow up!


Listen bro, I can't delete posts. I appreciate your second post and your contribution to this conversation, but please stop the insults, that is completely uncalled for and not needed, especially while telling me to grow up. Think about that. I won't report this post because you have decided to contribute, but please keep it positive. This thread is about making hash, that is all. 

Snew - thanks man! More picts coming. Another batch is drying right now.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 10, 2010)

nl3004.kind said:


> once again, where are the tips? this is just a bunch of half assery... deleting my earlier post isn't gonna make *your* thread any better fella... grow up!


Why do you wanna come on this mans thread and pick a fight. By the comments you just posted I think it's you who needs to grow up. Just because it's not anything new to you it doesn't mean it's not good info for others who want to learn something about making bubble hash. Go troll someplace else fool.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Why do you wanna come on this mans thread and pick a fight. By the comments you just posted I think it's you who needs to grow up. Just because it's not anything new to you it doesn't mean it's not good info for others who want to learn something about making bubble hash. Go troll someplace else fool.


Thanks dropa! Bubble hash is not that complicated to make, that is the whole point of my video and lab results. I can get super baked and still make a few ounces of full-melt hash a day without breaking a sweat or doing anything special, and I think the world needs to know. If your hash isn't great it is because your weed isn't great.


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 10, 2010)

So how does one tell if there is another run possible by looking at the trimmings after first run.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> So how does one tell if there is another run possible by looking at the trimmings after first run.


I use a 30x lighted scope. 60+ would be better. You will see that the trichomes heads have been broken off, and the stalk remains. If all the heads are gone I send it to the compost pile. If not I do another wash with more ice. This second wash is always of a lesser quality.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 15, 2010)

Bubba Kush





BlueberryxNL





My Blackberry Kush





Sour Diesel





Romulan with some kief





Same Romulan, prepressing





Lilikoi 





A little Blackberry Kush veganics





More Blackberry bubble


----------



## snew (Nov 15, 2010)

very, very nice


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Nov 19, 2010)

Some awesome info Matt. I may be switching out my old wooden spoon in favor of a large silver one. Still not 100% on machines. I like doing work sometimes. 

Do you dry and cure while the hash is separated? Do you press your hash after the cure? How long of a cure? Or do you prefer unpressed? Just curious. Also a little confused... after you remove hash from the bags... you place the glob on the drying screen... is that how you leave it over night? Or do you break it up first? I immidiately begin breaking the hash down into sand-like texture out of fear of water/mold/funk. 

Any more to add on the wet vs. dry trim? You say you use dry? If you were to use wet, do you bag it and freeze while wet? 

I know I have more questions... Just not thinking of em right now. Thanks for sharing the knowledge brother. It's appreciated.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 19, 2010)

RPsmoke420 said:


> Some awesome info Matt. I may be switching out my old wooden spoon in favor of a large silver one. Still not 100% on machines. I like doing work sometimes.


But the machine gives me time on rollitup 



RPsmoke420 said:


> Do you dry and cure while the hash is separated? Do you press your hash after the cure? How long of a cure? Or do you prefer unpressed? Just curious. Also a little confused... after you remove hash from the bags... you place the glob on the drying screen... is that how you leave it over night? Or do you break it up first? I immidiately begin breaking the hash down into sand-like texture out of fear of water/mold/funk.


Great questions. 
I dry the blob as-is overnight, mold/mildew won't grow that fast on bubble that is exposed. By the next day the blob has completely changed texture, and at this point I can already judge the overall qualities of the hash. I can judge the purity by color, which is related to my separation process. I can also judge how melty the hash will be when cured, which mostly depends on strain an if you did a wet or dry trim and separation. By the next day this oily mass doesn't want to crumble, it has melted into a solid. This allows me to really grate the hash into a powder (because it won't crumble), which ensures 100% mold/mildew free bubble hash... and frankly the hashes get the best colors from this drying method. 

My blackberry hash picts show both drying methods together. The brown candy is simply broken up by hand, the gold powder was grated, then combined to make this image. That was my secret, but now it is everyones 






These are grated/dried/cured hashes: The top pict (romulan) is half melt, and the lower (sour d) is full melt. Same trichome sizes, same methods. The oil soluble terpenes are what makes hash melt, and sour d is a full melt strain. Romulan is not. They are equally potent.











As for pressing, that depends on where it is going... if you feel me . I prefer to smoke unpressed/untouched hash, as it is perfectly pure and smokeable after curing. Dispensary buyers operate on false beliefs surrounding hash, and unfortunately I have to cater to these falsehoods.
This is some of that same romulan bubble, but pressed and sprinkled with unpressed romulan bubble. Just for comparison.








RPsmoke420 said:


> Any more to add on the wet vs. dry trim? You say you use dry? If you were to use wet, do you bag it and freeze while wet?
> I know I have more questions... Just not thinking of em right now. Thanks for sharing the knowledge brother. It's appreciated.


I am learning, thanks to Bubbleman, that processing wet trim hold the most potential for full melt hash. BUT both are equally potent, and melt has nothing to do with overall potency. I've been doing both, as it works into my life. To best freeze fresh trim I lay it out on sheet trays and quick freeze it, then combine it all in a bag after being frozen. If you freeze it all together you will have to break it all up to process... so cold on the hands.


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 22, 2010)

Great thread man.


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Matt Rize again.


 

A few questions. 

There are good and bad ways to agitate?
Could agitating too long actually give me a lower quality product?
You mentioned that collections from the 120 bag are cooking grade. Do you have any information on cooking with hash/infusion?
or can you point me in the right direction (link or book maybe?) to find this information?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Great thread man.
> 
> A few questions.
> 
> ...





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dan Kone again.


LOL, I actually started a thread about this in toke n talk earlier today. I just want to big up everyone all the time 

Good and bad: Yes, gentle is best, the bubblemachine I use is very gentle, way more so than possible with a bucket and paint mixer. Now I won't talk shit on Subcool cause he is THE MAN, but his three minute hand stir bubble hash is abnormally awesome. He must be washing it again after to get the rest of the trichomes, or just be buried in trim. Most people who don't use the machine use a paint mixer, and that IMO is way too rough. Rough agitation breaks up the plant matter, which is bad. The intent is to agitate the ice/water/trim mix to break off the trichome heads without breaking the plant matter at all.

Too long? Yes, and depends. I can wash for up to an hour with the machine on "soft" setting, as long as I keep it cold (add ice as needed). If I were to run it again I would get a little more hash of low quality. Those trichome heads break off VERY easily. Generally 20 minutes on soft in the machine is good. If I were to do a one minute run it might be comparable to Subcool's world class three minute hand stir.

Hash infusion? That post is in the works. I've been doing that forever. I use coconut oil and a yogurt maker (cheapest electric hot plate ever). It takes generally 90 minutes at 212 degrees (water boiling temp) to fully decatboxylate. In a yogurt maker it takes longer, and tastes better. Homemade hash caps are my jam.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude, I got the same jar!!!! yours looks better full though......


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2010)

stoneyluv said:


> Dude, I got the same jar!!!! yours looks better full though......
> 
> View attachment 1283706


Mine is a prop from an artist. He used it for a painting that went in Scientific American (possibly the cover), many years ago. I had to empty out the fake chemicals, just colored sand. I love this jar for pictures, the style is called apothecary I believe.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 22, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Mine is a prop from an artist. He used it for a painting that went in Scientific American (possibly the cover), many years ago. I had to empty out the fake chemicals, just colored sand. I love this jar for pictures, the style is called apothecary I believe.


That makes it fit even more... I believe an apothecary is a pharmacist.... one who medicates! And I don't have that "same" bottle,i guess mine just looks similar on the bottom it says "bottle made in japan"

Thanks for the rep... bounced back at ya!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2010)

stoneyluv said:


> That makes it fit even more... I believe an apothecary is a pharmacist.... one who medicates! And I don't have that "same" bottle,i guess mine just looks similar on the bottom it says "bottle made in japan"
> 
> Thanks for the rep... bounced back at ya!


Does yours have a clear seal? I had to adapt some bong grommets for mine to stay closed well.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 22, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Does yours have a clear seal? I had to adapt some bong grommets for mine to stay closed well.


Yea, it has a clear seal. the seal is some type of soft plastic. it "clicks" into place and does not easily come off. 

 

I am in the market for a set of bubble bags and i noticed all the ones i looked at were made of nylon. is there a better material? or are nylon ones just fine?


----------



## klassifyme (Nov 23, 2010)

sub'd
hey matt i noticed when i started making bubble that the biggest rookie msitake is too much water,not enough ice
just my 2cents ,great thread


----------



## swishsweet (Nov 23, 2010)

What are your personal opinions on bubble hash vs. honey oil? I am finishing my first grow soon and I was considering investing in a bubble bag set or just being cheap and making my own honey oil. I have never made either one, and I have only ever smoked bubble hash once but it was BOMB! I feel like bubble hash looks much easier to store then honey oil but looks a lot more complicated to make. Is a set of bubble bags durable enough to last many hash pulls? Is it worth the money? Why am I asking so many QUESTIONS!?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 23, 2010)

klassifyme said:


> sub'd
> hey matt i noticed when i started making bubble that the biggest rookie msitake is too much water,not enough ice
> just my 2cents ,great thread


Thanks for the input. You are totally correct. I find making bubble in the summer is way more difficult than in the winter. In the summer I will use almost twice as much ice per run because I have to keep adding more during the wash. 

The machines help to increase the ice:water ratio because they spin from the bottom like a washing machine.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 23, 2010)

swishsweet said:


> What are your personal opinions on bubble hash vs. honey oil? I am finishing my first grow soon and I was considering investing in a bubble bag set or just being cheap and making my own honey oil. I have never made either one, and I have only ever smoked bubble hash once but it was BOMB! I feel like bubble hash looks much easier to store then honey oil but looks a lot more complicated to make. Is a set of bubble bags durable enough to last many hash pulls? Is it worth the money? Why am I asking so many QUESTIONS!?


Okay, Ill come out of the closet and say that I used to work at a well known dispensary. While working there I convinced them to stop carrying BHO as there was a lot of bad local press about idiots blowing up apartments. But properly purged BHO is awesome, and rare IMO. Good BHO should not be sticky or oily, but more like an off white-wax, imo of course 

Yes, the bubble gear is worth buying and lasts forever. The actual drain bags last literally decades. The work bag that comes with the machines gets beat up and will need to be replaced after... I'll say... around 200 pounds of trim if you take care if it well.

As for worth the money... yes. Any hash you make will be worth at least 20/gram commercially. my suggestion would be to make your bubble as good as you can. Smoke it with your grower friends. Then convince them to let you make their hash, for a commission of half the final product.

I would try (if you are on a budget) to just buy the bags you need to get started. The 45, the 120, and the 190.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Nov 23, 2010)

> Matt Rize - But the machine gives me time on rollitup


haha touche! 




> Great questions.
> I dry the blob as-is overnight, mold/mildew won't grow that fast on bubble that is exposed. By the next day the blob has completely changed texture, and at this point I can already judge the overall qualities of the hash. I can judge the purity by color, which is related to my separation process. I can also judge how melty the hash will be when cured, which mostly depends on strain an if you did a wet or dry trim and separation. By the next day this oily mass doesn't want to crumble, it has melted into a solid. This allows me to really grate the hash into a powder (because it won't crumble), which ensures 100% mold/mildew free bubble hash... and frankly the hashes get the best colors from this drying method.


Sounds good to me man. Going to give this method a try over the weekend. I'll post back some results. 



> My blackberry hash picts show both drying methods together. The brown candy is simply broken up by hand, the gold powder was grated, then combined to make this image. That was my secret, but now it is everyones


Talk about bag apeal! Good lawd!! haha nice stuff 



> These are grated/dried/cured hashes: The top pict (romulan) is half melt, and the lower (sour d) is full melt. Same trichome sizes, same methods. The oil soluble terpenes are what makes hash melt, and sour d is a full melt strain. Romulan is not. They are equally potent.


The latest info on terpene and terpene levels, and their medical benefits is really a trip. 

I have also noticed some strains were more melty then others. I had chalked it up to "ripeness" of the trichomes themselves. Neat stuff dude. 



> As for pressing, that depends on where it is going... if you feel me . I prefer to smoke unpressed/untouched hash, as it is perfectly pure and smokeable after curing. Dispensary buyers operate on false beliefs surrounding hash, and unfortunately I have to cater to these falsehoods.
> This is some of that same romulan bubble, but pressed and sprinkled with unpressed romulan bubble. Just for comparison.


I like keeping a mix around. Can change it up. Top flowers with the unpressed, and usually use the pressed on it's own. 




> I am learning, thanks to Bubbleman, that processing wet trim hold the most potential for full melt hash. BUT both are equally potent, and melt has nothing to do with overall potency. I've been doing both, as it works into my life. To best freeze fresh trim I lay it out on sheet trays and quick freeze it, then combine it all in a bag after being frozen. If you freeze it all together you will have to break it all up to process... so cold on the hands.


Good to know.


----------



## doowmd (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you for this thread! Never thought of using a wooden spoon as the drill bit, GREAT IDEA! + rep
(also for the tincture/freezer recipe using shake and alcohol!)


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 23, 2010)

doowmd said:


> Thank you for this thread! Never thought of using a wooden spoon as the drill bit, GREAT IDEA! + rep
> (also for the tinture/freezer recipe using shake and alcohol!)


Thanks mang. Wooden spoon as drill bit was as epiphany of mine. Then it became all about find the "perfect" spoon, lol. Round is better than rectangle. Just kidding, I don't really know.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 23, 2010)

Not bubble related but I wanted to give a link to this CBD thread I started.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/386957-cbd-truth-told.html

Here is the intro:
"Today I want to to post about CBD. First is the basics to explain what CBD is and why it is important. Then some really killer insight from Sam the Skunkman about smoking pure THC and other pure compounds. After that we look at high CBD strains in a peer reviewed article about the effectiveness of CBD from the Society of Cannabis Clinicians."

Peace all


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 23, 2010)

I am in the market for a set of bubble bags and i noticed all the ones i looked at were made of nylon. is there a better material? or are nylon ones just fine?


----------



## swishsweet (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks bunch for the informative post Matt. I am now seriously considering spending my next paycheck on hash and grow gear. Ah college.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 23, 2010)

stoneyluv said:


> I am in the market for a set of bubble bags and i noticed all the ones i looked at were made of nylon. is there a better material? or are nylon ones just fine?


I use bubbleman's gear, and have no complaints. Nylon seems to work great. But the bags will go moldy/mildewy if left wet and dirty. I compulsively rinse and hang-dry my bags. They have to get 100% dry within a day IMO to be safe. I sometimes clip them to the ceiling fan and turn it on to help them dry faster.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.hangercity.com/clipanddry.html

^^^ work great for hanging misc items for drying. I use them for bags, and sometimes for misc. bud when needed. Quick an easy. I think I got mine on Amazon a little cheaper but not 100%. I have quite a few and keep them around. 

Sprung bags is another option for a cheaper, quality bag.


----------



## |3laze (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice thread Matt, good info all around. Definitely one of the better "how to" thread on making bubble I have seen. Cool to see someone else using the drain method too. I built a similar set up for my 20 gallon bags about 4 years ago, and man what a difference it makes. One question though - why do you soak your material for 10-20 minutes before you agitate it? Is it to get it cold?

I don't think this was mentioned in this thread, but I always freeze my material first . I've found you tend to get much a much better extraction when you do this. The trichrome heads beak free much easier, allowing you to maximize your yield with a a much shorter mixing time. I've seen some people claim the freezing ruptures the trichromes, but after observing them with a microscope before and after being frozen I've found this to be total BS.

Also just my two cents: Having done many, many batches using both fresh, wet material, and dried material, from the same plants, I've found the fresh stuff always comes out better IMO. I'd agree with you that people that claim dried shake gives you "crap bubble" don't know what the hell they are talking about, since you can pull some amazing quality with dry shake, but the wet always comes out a little better IME.


----------



## klassifyme (Nov 26, 2010)

hey matt all my outdoor hash comes out kind of hard and waxy,is that normal?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 26, 2010)

|3laze said:


> Nice thread Matt, good info all around. Definitely one of the better "how to" thread on making bubble I have seen. Cool to see someone else using the drain method too. I built a similar set up for my 20 gallon bags about 4 years ago, and man what a difference it makes. One question though - why do you soak your material for 10-20 minutes before you agitate it? Is it to get it cold?
> 
> I don't think this was mentioned in this thread, but I always freeze my material first . I've found you tend to get much a much better extraction when you do this. The trichrome heads beak free much easier, allowing you to maximize your yield with a a much shorter mixing time. I've seen some people claim the freezing ruptures the trichromes, but after observing them with a microscope before and after being frozen I've found this to be total BS.
> 
> Also just my two cents: Having done many, many batches using both fresh, wet material, and dried material, from the same plants, I've found the fresh stuff always comes out better IMO. I'd agree with you that people that claim dried shake gives you "crap bubble" don't know what the hell they are talking about, since you can pull some amazing quality with dry shake, but the wet always comes out a little better IME.


Hey thanks. I let the dry trim soak in ice water before beginning agitation for two reasons. First: to chill the trim. I make my own ice, so freezer space is always limited. Second: is to rehydrate the plant matter, so it will not crumble or break-up. This gives cleaner separations. 

Agreed on wet is better, and dry is also great if you treat the trim gently.

Freezing trim is not bad for it. I've worked with trim that has been frozen for half a year or more and got amazing results. The Blueberry/NL hash pics previously are from fresh frozen trim that sat in someone's freezer for half a year.

20 gallon bags: get it!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 26, 2010)

klassifyme said:


> hey matt all my outdoor hash comes out kind of hard and waxy,is that normal?


hmmm. i need more info. waxy is very good, hard is not bad. how are you breaking it up to dry?


----------



## |3laze (Nov 26, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Hey thanks. I let the dry trim soak in ice water before beginning agitation for two reasons. First: to chill the trim. I make my own ice, so freezer space is always limited. Second: is to rehydrate the plant matter, so it will not crumble or break-up. This gives cleaner separations.


Ahh, OK that makes a lot of sense. I've noticed the same thing on my runs. If I have some shake that I feel is too dry I will re-hydrate it by slipping a tortilla into the bag the day before I freeze it in preparation for the next batch. Over-dried material definitely results in contaminants in your hash.

Do you have an ice maker to recommend? With the amount I've been making the last year or two I think it's finally time to buy one. I'd need a pretty good sized one, the 20 gallon bags use up ice pretty fast.


----------



## moash (Nov 26, 2010)

it about time u get this thread going
r u going to post a video on ur fruit roll-up storage?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 26, 2010)

|3laze said:


> Ahh, OK that makes a lot of sense. I've noticed the same thing on my runs. If I have some shake that I feel is too dry I will re-hydrate it by slipping a tortilla into the bag the day before I freeze it in preparation for the next batch. Over-dried material definitely results in contaminants in your hash.
> 
> Do you have an ice maker to recommend? With the amount I've been making the last year or two I think it's finally time to buy one. I'd need a pretty good sized one, the 20 gallon bags use up ice pretty fast.


For ice makers, no I make mine the old fashioned way with lots of trays. I prefer round edge ice cubes, and the larger the better as CA is hot most of the year and I like to do run after run, re-using the unmelted ice from previous runs. I'll also say that this week my local water temps are super low, making the process way more efficient. 

Most ice makers are crap as they design the ice to melt fast, which is good for drinks, bad for bubbling. I've been in kitchens for over a decade, have worked with ice from dozens of machines, and homemade cubes are tops.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 26, 2010)

moash said:


> it about time u get this thread going
> r u going to post a video on ur fruit roll-up storage?


Ah dang, no roll-ups in stock right now lol. But I have lots of freshly cured "rize style" granular bubble, that is ready to make into rollups. I'll make some fresh roll-ups this weekend and document the process. I'm excited about the sour d, it looks really amber so the rollup should take on a nice hue. Forgot about the rollups mo, thanks.


----------



## klassifyme (Nov 27, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> hmmm. i need more info. waxy is very good, hard is not bad. how are you breaking it up to dry?


i just let it dry in a glass bowl, yesterday i made some with purple urkle and it is super sticky almost full melt but all my sativa hash is waxy hard and crumbly , i suspect its just the strain but nor sure, you'd know better than me thanx


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 27, 2010)

klassifyme said:


> i just let it dry in a glass bowl, yesterday i made some with purple urkle and it is super sticky almost full melt but all my sativa hash is waxy hard and crumbly , i suspect its just the strain but nor sure, you'd know better than me thanx


Strain does determine melt. As mentioned earlier: Melt is not an indicator of potency, but of the presence of oil soluble terpenes, which are responsible for part of resin flavor. Indica strains have been selected for a thousand plus years to make good hash, and that is still very true to this day. Cannabis sativa hash is somewhat of a new product, as traditionally C. sativa flowers are smoked and C. indica flowers are turned into dry screen hash. 

Now it is all mixed up, and most strains (actually varieties but we don't need to go into semantics) are a combination of C. indica and C. sativa genetics. Hash melt is truly a mix-n-match of different genetics. We should start a library of strain and melt quality. 

Don't worry about meltyness, it is the affect on your head/body that is the true judge, and we all have unique biochemistry, so varieties affect us differently. If you want full melt, grow indica  I'm growing Jack Herer because it gives me a "happy euphoria" that I've found in only this strain, green crack, lilikoi, and strawberry cough. All three of those strains make not-fullmelt hash and give low hash yields... but the high is right. Feel me?

I used to do DJ's Blueberry and BCSC Big Blue, for years. The hybrid made WAY better bubble than the pure. The hybrid, with NL and 80% indica was a world above the pure 60% indica in terms of hash. But the pure flowers were so amazing in flavor and color, and were the prettiest I've grown. So... I like to grow an indica hybrid for bubbling and a sativa hybrid for smoking


----------



## |3laze (Nov 27, 2010)

The strain you make you bubble out of is probably one of the most important factors in how the bubble hash comes out from what I've seen My more sativa dominant strains tend to come out more crumbly and hard too. Anyone else notice this? A strain library would be a GREAT idea too.


----------



## klassifyme (Nov 27, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Strain does determine melt. As mentioned earlier: Melt is not an indicator of potency, but of the presence of oil soluble terpenes, which are responsible for part of resin flavor. Indica strains have been selected for a thousand plus years to make good hash, and that is still very true to this day. Cannabis sativa hash is somewhat of a new product, as traditionally C. sativa flowers are smoked and C. indica flowers are turned into dry screen hash.
> 
> Now it is all mixed up, and most strains (actually varieties but we don't need to go into semantics) are a combination of C. indica and C. sativa genetics. Hash melt is truly a mix-n-match of different genetics. We should start a library of strain and melt quality.
> 
> Don't worry about meltyness, it is the affect on your head/body that is the true judge, and we all have unique biochemistry, so varieties affect us differently. If you want full melt, grow indica  I'm growing Jack Herer because it gives me a "happy euphoria" that I've found in only this strain, green crack, lilikoi, and strawberry cough. All three of those strains make not-fullmelt hash and give low hash yields... but the high is right. Feel me?


my outdoor sativa came from mexi bagseed,very sativa looking and hits you right in the face,my current grow is green crack, purple kush ,monkey balls, and ijust sprouted 5jack herer and 5 bubblegum, you say youlke greencack and jack hash, have you ever made bubblegum bubblehash


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 27, 2010)

klassifyme said:


> my outdoor sativa came from mexi bagseed,very sativa looking and hits you right in the face,my current grow is green crack, purple kush ,monkey balls, and ijust sprouted 5jack herer and 5 bubblegum, you say youlke greencack and jack hash, have you ever made bubblegum bubblehash


No, never grown the gum. Used to see it all the time in "headies" form back east. I just pulled down outdoor purple kush, turned out as expected, smaller plants, typical kush structure, dense buds. The bubble hash is about half melt, decent yield.

post edit: monkey balls, lol. what is that?


----------



## klassifyme (Nov 27, 2010)

monkeyballs aka deep chunk aka death cabbage ,hybrid of purple indica ,first grow so not sure but has a lot of purple in the stem will hav pics on my grow thread


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Nov 30, 2010)

Good Morning! Hope you had a good Turkey Day man. 

Got a couple questions for ya... 

After you have removed the hash from your bags... do you place the "clump" in a drying screen? Do you press the screen or place it between towels at all? How do you store the "clump" over night? or was I mistaken? 

You mention you leave them as is to dry up some over night. The next day is when you break out the microplane and sifter, right? 

I tried doing this over the weekend and was having a hard time. Like I said, I had always began breaking up the hash immediately after removing it from the bag. I would start breaking it through the sifter (worried about mold). After leaving the "clump" out over night, it became like super putty. No way to "grind it" and I don't see how I could get a sand texture out of it. Just super soft and pliable/sticky. It would just gum up and fill the wholes in the microplane. 

Obviously I made a mistake somewhere. Wondering if you had any tips. 

and for what it's worth - I picked up a large silver spoon and retired my old wooden one. I tried the 3 minute mix... WOW. I upped it to 5 minutes and was still pretty impressed. I think that's what I will stick with. Then do a second run for 30 minutes and use for cooking. Just thought I'd share. Made some amazingly golden, pure hash.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 30, 2010)

My previous question of weather wet or dry is good for BHO DRY DRY DRY DRY DRY DRY

wet trim = frozen clog in your copper pipe = potential pipe bomb

the wet trim batch got so frozen solid i had to ream it out the pipe for 20 min and it started to hold pressure i could see butane spewing out the adapter cap so defionatly not the smartest idea 

the dry batch i crumbled into dust and stuffed that and did not have a problem


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 30, 2010)

RPsmoke420 said:


> Good Morning! Hope you had a good Turkey Day man.
> 
> Got a couple questions for ya...
> 
> ...


Yes, after removing the wet clump it goes on the drying screen. I put a towel underneath, and cover the tray with a silk screen for the night. No pressing or paper towels, the drying will happen next. The next day I have to judge if the hash is ready to break up, it may take an additional 12 hours. If the hash has dried out enough to go from crumbly to an oily mass, then I know it is ready to break up.

When you break it up too early the hash will form smaller clumps and not easily grate. Its all about the right wet/dryness to grate it properly. Like I said before, depending on your household temps this could be overnight or up to 24 hours. I find waiting to break it up is the best way to get the "crystal" form bubble I prefer. Mold won't grow overnight. If it was gumming up the holes your bubble was either too wet or too warm. Sound like you were grating some super high grade 5 minute hand stir... and that might need to be chilled pre-grating as the oil content is very pure.

Your results sound incredible... pics?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 30, 2010)

Unnk said:


> My previous question of weather wet or dry is good for BHO DRY DRY DRY DRY DRY DRY
> 
> wet trim = frozen clog in your copper pipe = potential pipe bomb
> 
> ...


YIKES! thats is good to know. The endothermic reaction (makes cold) going on with BHO would surely freeze all H2O in the plant matter, causing swelling... so due to your kind experiment I will say USE DRY HERB FOR BHO


----------



## klassifyme (Nov 30, 2010)

Unnk said:


> My previous question of weather wet or dry is good for BHO DRY DRY DRY DRY DRY DRY
> 
> wet trim = frozen clog in your copper pipe = potential pipe bomb
> 
> ...


i tried making bho with fresh trim once, apparently it made a plug of ice then shot its load right into my collection dish, sounded like a blackcat and scared the shit out of my friend, he thought we were going to blow up


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Nov 30, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Yes, after removing the wet clump it goes on the drying screen. I put a towel underneath, and cover the tray with a silk screen for the night. No pressing or paper towels, the drying will happen next. The next day I have to judge if the hash is ready to break up, it may take an additional 12 hours. If the hash has dried out enough to go from crumbly to an oily mass, then I know it is ready to break up.
> 
> When you break it up too early the hash will form smaller clumps and not easily grate. Its all about the right wet/dryness to grate it properly. Like I said before, depending on your household temps this could be overnight or up to 24 hours. I find waiting to break it up is the best way to get the "crystal" form bubble I prefer. Mold won't grow overnight. If it was gumming up the holes your bubble was either too wet or too warm. Sound like you were grating some super high grade 5 minute hand stir... and that might need to be chilled pre-grating as the oil content is very pure.
> 
> Your results sound incredible... pics?


Haha right on. I can hope the problem is too much quality. Never a bad problem to have!

I'm thinking it was a little wet still too. My house is cold, but maybe not cold enough. I'll try chilling it too. Should help. I started working with it last night, it gummed up my microplane, starting sticking to my hands more then normal, so I put it away to try again later. 

Will have to remember to grab pics tonight.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is some Jack Herer bubble:


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 28, 2011)

More Jack


----------



## doowmd (Jan 28, 2011)

Man that looks like the shizznit! bet it tastes bomb as hell too! How much did you start w/ to end up w/ that amt.?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 28, 2011)

doowmd said:


> Man that looks like the shizznit! bet it tastes bomb as hell too! How much did you start w/ to end up w/ that amt.?


It's hard to say because I use wet trim. I would guess 1.5 lbs of trim gave me 40 grams of bubble.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 29, 2011)

Sweeeeeet. I just got my bubble bags the other day Matt. I was gonna make some yesterday but I've been a bit under the weather, and I'm not sure I'm even gonna get to it today. I see a lot of sleep in my future. I'll let ya know how it goes when I finally gitter done. Hopefully mine turns out as good as yours.

Peace my friend.


----------



## Parker Lemire (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr. Ganja,

I made bubble hash for the first time the other day, and enjoyed it very much.
As you know, what was at the bottom of the bag was a pile of wet trichomes(and other stuff im sure)....
I scooped it out with a spoon and put it on a paper plate to dry.
Now its dry and I want to make it into a pliable ball of dark hash.
I tried ironing it with wet news paper,with wax paper, and with a hot metal spatula.(just messing around)
If you wouldnt mind making some suggestions to help, I would appreciate it very much!

Thanks for your knowledge...


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 29, 2011)

Parker Lemire said:


> Mr. Ganja,
> 
> I made bubble hash for the first time the other day, and enjoyed it very much.
> As you know, what was at the bottom of the bag was a pile of wet trichomes(and other stuff im sure)....
> ...


I would not press an hash until you are certain it is dry. At that point there is little reason to press other than long term storage. If you plan on smoking this hash, don't press it, it will only be harder to smoke. 

If you must press it, use a glass jar of boiling water and press lightly. Simple and not too hot. Rize UP!

Mr. Ganja... lol... is that me...


----------



## Parker Lemire (Jan 29, 2011)

I will start calling you Matt...Maybe Mr. Ganja is your dog..lol...
Any way... thanks for the advice!
I'm to new at making hash to know what it is I'm really trying to achieve.
I will do more homework on it.
I like the pics by the way.

Take it easy


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 29, 2011)

Parker Lemire said:


> I will start calling you Matt...Maybe Mr. Ganja is your dog..lol...
> Any way... thanks for the advice!
> I'm to new at making hash to know what it is I'm really trying to achieve.
> I will do more homework on it.
> ...


Ohh.... mr ganja, that's something RIU does, has to do with the rep system. Sorry, super high guy with two thumbs right here. 
Check my blog out I have it organized so you watch the "how to make hash" video and then follow that to the "how to dry" it pictorial. Any questions please do ask. Happy Hash Making!


----------



## doowmd (Jan 29, 2011)

Dude! Just followed your link to your blog and it's pretty good shit! Love the "debate" you and Sam S. had/have (?) going. What forum is that on? How often do you update your blog? I noticed the last one was Jan 26 while the one before was wayyy back on Dec. 16 (lol), so I'm guessing once a month or two? I have to say I really didn't see the downside to the Cali. legalization bill until I read thru your and Sam's discussion about it. Really opened up my eyes on the cons of "commercialization"! I noticed Sam mentioned, more than once, the fact that "it's cheaper.......this and it's cheaper that...." well everybody knows 9 times out of 10 cheaper is most def. NOT better. Whether your talking about cheap labor, cheaply made products/shoes/clothes/etc./etc/etc.! And even in that 1 time the only reason cheaper is better is because you've found a "deal" on the well made, hi end product. Not because the "cheaper made"= cheaper price product was the better deal. 
I'm rambling/stoned! lol Anyway...props to your blog, and hash making abilities/teaching skills!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2011)

doowmd said:


> Dude! Just followed your link to your blog and it's pretty good shit! Love the "debate" you and Sam S. had/have (?) going. What forum is that on? How often do you update your blog? I noticed the last one was Jan 26 while the one before was wayyy back on Dec. 16 (lol), so I'm guessing once a month or two? I have to say I really didn't see the downside to the Cali. legalization bill until I read thru your and Sam's discussion about it. Really opened up my eyes on the cons of "commercialization"! I noticed Sam mentioned, more than once, the fact that "it's cheaper.......this and it's cheaper that...." well everybody knows 9 times out of 10 cheaper is most def. NOT better. Whether your talking about cheap labor, cheaply made products/shoes/clothes/etc./etc/etc.! And even in that 1 time the only reason cheaper is better is because you've found a "deal" on the well made, hi end product. Not because the "cheaper made"= cheaper price product was the better deal.
> I'm rambling/stoned! lol Anyway...props to your blog, and hash making abilities/teaching skills!!!


This post might get me in trouble, might fuck up my career. But I am here to spread the truth

Sam the Skunkman is a moderator on ICmag, the largest and most heavily moderated canna forum out there. IC has a ridiculous list of rules that basically say "if they don't pay IC you can't mention their name here.". That is a rule and it is enforced. This list of off-limits topics is huge and includes: dispensaries, high times, reeferman, subcool, tga, kyle kushman, nevil, david watson*, and many more. 'Matt Rize' is banned at IC for linking to my blog, such crap. But I rule debate over there, and administration knows I use Thomkal Vwalaa.

IC is not for Americans but some are there anyways, they hate CA the most. 

Sam left here (CA) in the 70s after the only seed bizank at the time here (Cultivators Choice or Sacred Seeds can't remember) was busted. He managed to get 5 lbs of those seeds to amdam and sell them to nevil with the help of ed rosenthal. There are many theories about the details. Many think Sam snitched up to get out of the hot seat, took to opportunity to snag the inventory, and came up big on the bust. This founded the modern amsterdam seed scene, he brought them haze and so much more. It is the single most historic move and is still not detailed. Ed won't talk about it, I asked. Sam has one story, Nevil another, and there are wild criminal accusations on both sides. It's a heated topic.

Sam is loudest authority on all things cannabis. We debate many topics including proper nomenclature (is it called hash or resin?) and much more including politics, the cannabinoids, safe medicine, and all concentrate topics. Sam claims to have invented bubble hash, and is mad he didn't get credit. He gets mad I call it bubble hash, lol. So I wonder... how is this guy the world authority when I read every book on cannabis and don't know his name...

*David Watson and Robert C Clarke dominate the cannabis literature. And you can talk about RCC on IC mag, but not David Watson... Sam Skunkman is David Watson. Joe Petri pulbished this in his book and started a whole drama, which I find fascinating. This David=Sam was revealed somewhat recently and has caused Sam/David some grief. So I don't like to make a big deal about it. But considering David's status in the cannabis world, and Sam's lack of disclosure on IC with regards to promoting David's work... well I think the cat is out of the bag. 

David Watson of Hortapharm, aka &#8216;Magic&#8217; Ed Selezny aka Sam Skunkman is the man behind Sativex. He is the only one allowed to do commercial cannabis in the world and works with top scientists to make Sativex and plant derived pharma-cannabinoids. I'm not really that sure of everything he is involved in and don't really want to go into detail because I don't know what all to believe. 

Sam is pro 19 because it means he can sell sativex here, and form centralized commerical pot farms to put us all out of business. He claims this is good because commercial medicine will be cheaper and safer. I think it will be of lesser quality, barely trimmed, and therefore cheaper. And growing anything commercially is not the safest path. Small organic farms working with labs like Steep Hill is ideal imo. 

Take it all with a grain of salt. Sam is not a snitch from what I can tell.

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/3-daily-news/5599-marcos-apology.html


> Sorry Sam Skunkman by TY mag's Marco Reneda
> Marco Renda
> Indica Lover
> Sorry Skunk Man
> ...


What was apologized for, sorry for bad formatting. This is pretty much garbage should be taken with much skepticism.


> 28 &#8226; Treating Yourself, Issue 26 &#8211; 2010On March 20th 1985
> 
> David Watson was busted for growing in Santa Cruz, California, Watson a junior member of the Sacred Seed collective. The Sacred Seedbank collective was created in the 1940&#8217;s, most originalmembers long gone or well into there 70&#8217;s, a generation or more older than I, I&#8217;m 63, and have been in Cannabis trade 50 years and I can only speak from my 50 years experience of fighting the drug war.
> 
> ...


----------



## doowmd (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow that's some mind blowing shit! Hightimes involved _with_ Operation Green merchant! I remember hearing about that on the news and reading about it in high times when I was a kid. So what's your take on it? Do you believe High Times was in on it or just used by Watson? Does this mean the "Cup" has been a sham since the beginning?!? If some of that's true then yes it has!


----------



## doowmd (Jan 30, 2011)

And what, exactly, is the bottom line of the ice hash paragraphs? I mean to say: he says the 'finest Lebanese hash was made using 150-120-and 70 micron screens' but then says that 'the piles os marijuana in the pics could be used to make hash better than what they got w/ the first run'? I got confused there. Was he saying something smaller than a 70 micron should be used first? Help me understand this please.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2011)

doowmd said:


> Wow that's some mind blowing shit! Hightimes involved _with_ Operation Green merchant! I remember hearing about that on the news and reading about it in high times when I was a kid. So what's your take on it? Do you believe High Times was in on it or just used by Watson? Does this mean the "Cup" has been a sham since the beginning?!? If some of that's true then yes it has!


I believe high times was tricked. The cup has been tainted ever since. It is not a competition of quality, but of popularity and "goodie bag" size. The cup here in San Fran CA is much less biased. Watson may not be a narc or informant. But he is a jerk, that's for sure. I had to challenge him on his assertion that California medical Cannabis is not safe... so he needs to take over for us. Laughable. 



doowmd said:


> And what, exactly, is the bottom line of the ice hash paragraphs? I mean to say: he says the 'finest Lebanese hash was made using 150-120-and 70 micron screens' but then says that 'the piles os marijuana in the pics could be used to make hash better than what they got w/ the first run'? I got confused there. Was he saying something smaller than a 70 micron should be used first? Help me understand this please.


I got confused too. Some words disappeared with the paste and editing. That sentence about mounds of hashed weed... is just shit talking. What he is saying is that the Lebanese did gentle separations, and that's why their A-grade hash was so good. Then they would do a B-grade separation for commercial export to folks like us.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 30, 2011)

QUOTE Matt Rize":I believe high times was tricked. The cup has been tainted ever since."



Since the very beginning then. It's like finding out there is no Santa! lmao. I mean I kinda started figuring it out several years ago, but most of the time I hold onto lofty notions for far too long!

"The cup here in San Fran CA is much less biased."



Would love to attend that someday!What's the dates on that? I assume sometime in April? lol. I'll google it NM lol.


"Watson may not be a narc or informant. But he is a jerk, that's for sure. I had to challenge him on his assertion that California medical Cannabis is not safe... so he needs to take over for us. Laughable."





So is it just luck and or co-incidence then that he has got away like he has in so many instances? (as described in the quote in your post) This shit is almost big enough to be scary. This guy is obviously affiliated w/ some shady people in the upper echelon of various governments; hence his ability to get 'Sativex' pushed straight into "late stage trails" by the U.S. FDA! Be careful messing w/ this dude Matt!


"I got confused too. Some words disappeared with the paste and editing. That sentence about mounds of hashed weed... is just shit talking. What he is saying is that the Lebanese did gentle separations, and that's why their A-grade hash was so good. Then they would do a B-grade separation for commercial export to folks like us."




That's those damn Lebanese for ya! Always keeping the good shit for themselves!
J/K....I don't know any Lebanese people and hope I haven't offended any of our Middle-Eastern members!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2011)

doowmd said:


> Since the very beginning then. It's like finding out there is no Santa! lmao. I mean I kinda started figuring it out several years ago, but most of the time I hold onto lofty notions for far too long!
> 
> So is it just luck and or co-incidence then that he has got away like he has in so many instances? (as described in the quote in your post) This shit is almost big enough to be scary. This guy is obviously affiliated w/ some shady people in the upper echelon of various governments; hence his ability to get 'Sativex' pushed straight into "late stage trails" by the U.S. FDA! Be careful messing w/ this dude Matt!


Thanks for the concern, story of my life. There are others attacking Sam in much more serious, elaborate, and malicious ways. I just want truth. I don't need anyone to be Matt Rize. There are folks like you, real people, those who do not care who I am affiliated with, or my political opinions. I voted yes on 19, even though it was deeply flawed. I support every one of you out there, but in reality have to recommend moving to a MMj state.

Sam said to me: "you expect me to give away my hash secrets for free????" like I wanted his first born son as my own. He obviously hasn't checked out my threads... *to be greedy with knowledge, then belittle others for not being on the same level, is vile.*


----------



## klassifyme (Jan 30, 2011)

matt i appreciate you taking the time to share knowledge with the masses, is there an organic or veganic section at the cali cup?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 31, 2011)

klassifyme said:


> matt i appreciate you taking the time to share knowledge with the masses, is there an organic or veganic section at the cali cup?


 not sure about the SF cup, it is a high times event as well. I'm not into contests. I'm into medicine.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow man thats all i can say. i read all the pages so far and damn if i didnt learn damned near everything i ever need to know about Bubble.
Im generally a BHO guy but im thinking after my next harvest i might have to invest in some bubble bags! 

Never knew about all that drama surrounding sam and ed and the others i always pictured the founders of the ganja movement as a big family. but guess they are jealous petty people like everyone else high up in the ranks of the world. 

your an inspiration matt! i hope i can GROW up to be like you! haha

as for the cannabis cup definately just who can stuff the judges pockets the most.
thanks 
~ Macgyver
(my names matt too lol)


----------



## Unnk (Jan 31, 2011)

next hash run matt... BHO from bubble  gonna get a nice bag set and split the yeild one will dry as bubble the other becomes my fav goop


----------



## upthearsenal (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright, so, dry sift vs. bubble? Why do you prefer bubble, and what's the difference?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 31, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Alright, so, dry sift vs. bubble? Why do you prefer bubble, and what's the difference?


I only prefer bubble because I try to represent the medical cannabis community, and imo bubble is slighlty "cleaner" than dry sift. But both are great, and dry sift is actually preferred by the majority I have found. The idea is that some of the terpenes are on the outside of the trichomes and gets washed off in bubble. I love both. Bubble made from fresh/frozen trim is equal in potency to dry sift.

HOW ABOUT YOU ALL?


----------



## klassifyme (Feb 1, 2011)

bubble baby!!!!!


----------



## Unnk (Feb 1, 2011)

chit tbh i enjoy all forms of hash scissor, pressed , bubble , bho , dry sift unpressed


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Feb 1, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I only prefer bubble because I try to represent the medical cannabis community, and imo bubble is slighlty "cleaner" than dry sift. But both are great, and dry sift is actually preferred by the majority I have found. The idea is that some of the terpenes are on the outside of the trichomes and gets washed off in bubble. I love both. Bubble made from fresh/frozen trim is equal in potency to dry sift.
> 
> HOW ABOUT YOU ALL?


Good question.... depends on the day for me. Some days I'd rather rock the dry sift. Sometimes the bubble. I think the dry sift has a better all around taste. Closer to the actual flower. I think bubble can be a little more potent. More "straight to the head". 

So my vote is: always have both on hand!


----------



## upthearsenal (Feb 1, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I only prefer bubble because I try to represent the medical cannabis community, and imo bubble is slighlty "cleaner" than dry sift. But both are great, and dry sift is actually preferred by the majority I have found. The idea is that some of the terpenes are on the outside of the trichomes and gets washed off in bubble. I love both. Bubble made from fresh/frozen trim is equal in potency to dry sift.
> 
> HOW ABOUT YOU ALL?


Okay, so why is it preferred by the majority? 

Bubble made from fresh frozen trim is equal to dry sift in potency, what about bubble made from dried/cured trim vs dry sift?

What are your guy's thoughts as per convenience? I want to get a Tumble Now machine because it seems like it's more simple for someone who's looking for a headstash, and isn't using that much material.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Feb 1, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Okay, so why is it preferred by the majority?
> 
> Bubble made from fresh frozen trim is equal to dry sift in potency, what about bubble made from dried/cured trim vs dry sift?
> 
> What are your guy's thoughts as per convenience? I want to get a Tumble Now machine because it seems like it's more simple for someone who's looking for a headstash, and isn't using that much material.


I would say it is preferred, based mostly on taste or flavor. Dry sift generally has better terpene profile. Better smell/taste. Easier to "sprinkle" on your bud. Some people complain about effecient ways of smoking bubble. Most dispensaries prefer pressed, and many patients are unsure of how to smoke the pressed hash. That what I have found anyway. 

I would say bubble has the ability to be high potency, due to less "filler" or plant material. Matt posted results of 51% THC IIRC. I do not think dry sift could get that high, but I could be wrong. I think there is also much more to it, then a simple THC level, so maybe the terpenes in the dry sift make up for it? Not sure. 

Some people like making dry sift, then taking those buds and using them for edibles after getting the kif. Dry sift wont get all the resin, so you have some left to work with. 

As a casual run, I'd say dry sift is more convenient. If you have a tumbler, throw it it, tumble for a short while, collect. Bubble has a couple extra steps due to water. Still super easy and chill. 

Maybe get the tumbler this time around. Later on, grab a couple bubblebags. Then you can go back and forth depending on your stash, and preference. Just a thought.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 1, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I only prefer bubble because I try to represent the medical cannabis community, and imo bubble is slighlty "cleaner" than dry sift. But both are great, and dry sift is actually preferred by the majority I have found. The idea is that some of the terpenes are on the outside of the trichomes and gets washed off in bubble. I love both. Bubble made from fresh/frozen trim is equal in potency to dry sift.
> 
> HOW ABOUT YOU ALL?


 Whats up brotha? Remember helpin me with the organics? Well harvest is here and ive tried some early samples and i have to say! I am never goin back to synthetic ferts, unless i am growing hydro. But never for a personal stock!

I decided to go with Earth juice lineup which i am happy with. A friend of mine gave me the General organics lineup, the bloom and grow are both vegan...ill give that lineup a try next round. How you been?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 1, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Whats up brotha? Remember helpin me with the organics? Well harvest is here and ive tried some early samples and i have to say! I am never goin back to synthetic ferts, unless i am growing hydro. But never for a personal stock!
> 
> I decided to go with Earth juice lineup which i am happy with. A friend of mine gave me the General organics lineup, the bloom and grow are both vegan...ill give that lineup a try next round. How you been?


Oh great to hear ya made it through! It only takes one good organic run to know that synthetics are for hydro. I'm real good, got my own forum starting up soon. Will keep everyone posted on that. I hear and see good results with the GO line up. Thanks for checking in. Do you plan on making hash from your trim?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 1, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Oh great to hear ya made it through! It only takes one good organic run to know that synthetics are for hydro. I'm real good, got my own forum starting up soon. Will keep everyone posted on that. I hear and see good results with the GO line up. Thanks for checking in. Do you plan on making hash from your trim?


 Of course!! Yea i plan on doin a high grade hash run also...ive always made hash and butter from trim but i think i should try some high grade nugs this time. I plan on doin a tincture for the first time as well.

Have you hard of hemp wicks? I got a free sample of organic hemp wicks rolled in beeswax a great alternative to the lighter. If you havent tried them, you will be surprised at how much better your hash/marijuana will taste!


----------



## upthearsenal (Feb 1, 2011)

RPsmoke420 said:


> I would say it is preferred, based mostly on taste or flavor. Dry sift generally has better terpene profile. Better smell/taste. Easier to "sprinkle" on your bud. Some people complain about effecient ways of smoking bubble. Most dispensaries prefer pressed, and many patients are unsure of how to smoke the pressed hash. That what I have found anyway.
> 
> I would say bubble has the ability to be high potency, due to less "filler" or plant material. Matt posted results of 51% THC IIRC. I do not think dry sift could get that high, but I could be wrong. I think there is also much more to it, then a simple THC level, so maybe the terpenes in the dry sift make up for it? Not sure.
> 
> ...


Great info RP! muchas gracias.. 

This is my first real hash venture and I'm totally naive and have too many questions, but I'm sure I'll be finding out what's what once I get to making my own extractions. 

Although, you mentioned sprinkling the keef onto a bowl, I've always pressed my keef and heated it in to a malleable ball. I noticed when I did this it tasted better than the initial keef, or was I just imagining things...


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 1, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Although, you mentioned sprinkling the keef onto a bowl, I've always pressed my keef and heated it in to a malleable ball. I noticed when I did this it tasted better than the initial keef, or was I just imagining things...


there are so many opinions on this. I think pressing/heating releases the terpenes, so can taste some of them before they get burnt. but i usually don't press or heat either.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 2, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I decided to go with Earth juice lineup which i am happy with. A friend of mine gave me the General organics lineup, the bloom and grow are both vegan...ill give that lineup a try next round. How you been?


I've been using the GO for a while now and I'm quite happy with it.

Also, I much prefer bubble to dry sift.

Some good tips in this thread Matt!


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Feb 2, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Great info RP! muchas gracias..
> 
> This is my first real hash venture and I'm totally naive and have too many questions, but I'm sure I'll be finding out what's what once I get to making my own extractions.
> 
> Although, you mentioned sprinkling the keef onto a bowl, I've always pressed my keef and heated it in to a malleable ball. I noticed when I did this it tasted better than the initial keef, or was I just imagining things...


No worries brother. We all started somewhere, ya know? happy to help. Honestly. 

Which way are you leaning? bubble or dry? You looking into a tumbler machine, right? 

You can also check out Sprung bags. Quality stuff, just not cool colors like Bubblebags. A little more affordable. Not sure what those tumbler machines are running, but I'm sure it's up there. 



Matt Rize said:


> there are so many opinions on this. I think pressing/heating releases the terpenes, so can taste some of them before they get burnt. but i usually don't press or heat either.


Yup, and I'd be of a different opinion. lol 

I think by "sprinkling" kif onto the bowl, you keep the trichomes motsly intact. I feel this also traps some of the terpenes. But I feel the heat of the fire instantly release this and since you are hitting the pipe (bong, whatever) it goes straight to your head. Where as pressing before hand, releases some into "air" and oils left on your fingers etc. I'd say unpressed has a more flower-like taste where pressed taste more like traditional hash. 

Really, no wrong way about it (to an extent, of course). Just personal preference.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 2, 2011)

Im hearin alot about these tumblers do i need to make one?! Check this thread out i started....

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/405343-diy-kief-sifter-box.html


----------



## upthearsenal (Feb 2, 2011)

RPsmoke420 said:


> No worries brother. We all started somewhere, ya know? happy to help. Honestly.
> 
> Which way are you leaning? bubble or dry? You looking into a tumbler machine, right?
> 
> You can also check out Sprung bags. Quality stuff, just not cool colors like Bubblebags. A little more affordable. Not sure what those tumbler machines are running, but I'm sure it's up there.


Yeah, the tumbler is about 350, I wouldn't say cost is an issue for me. I do like the idea of the tumbler, but as of now I'm still on the fence, haha.. I have time to figure it out, I haven't had that "aha" moment, you know... 

I do have one question though, what's best for trim alone? I like the tumbler to keef out nugs, yet I'm also going to have a lot of trim and I was talking to a cousin of mine earlier today and he mentioned that if you use trim in a tumbler it's not that great. Although, that might just be his opinion...

@aeviaanah, I checked out that thread and would definitely like too see how to make one.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 2, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> I do have one question though, what's best for trim alone? I like the tumbler to keef out nugs, yet I'm also going to have a lot of trim and I was talking to a cousin of mine earlier today and he mentioned that if you use trim in a tumbler it's not that great. Although, that might just be his opinion...


He might just think that because the quality of the trichs/resin on the trim isn't as good as it is on the bud? I could be wrong about that but I've read several posts stating "ya get out what ya put in" or "the quality of the hash is dependent on the quality of the starting materilal."



upthearsenal said:


> @aeviaanah, I checked out that thread and would definitely like too see how to make one.


Going to aforementioned thread now!


----------



## upthearsenal (Feb 2, 2011)

doowmd said:


> He might just think that because the quality of the trichs/resin on the trim isn't as good as it is on the bud? I could be wrong about that but I've read several posts stating "ya get out what ya put in" or "the quality of the hash is dependent on the quality of the starting materilal."
> 
> 
> Going to aforementioned thread now!


I worded that poorly, what I meant was he basically said that if you use trim in a tumbler you'll get more contaminants than if you used trim with bubble bags.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 2, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> I worded that poorly, what I meant was he basically said that if you use trim in a tumbler you'll get more contaminants than if you used trim with bubble bags.


It's all good, I just get a little "helpful" at times when it's not necessary .
On a side note, have u been to the DIY keif box thread since the blueprints for it were posted? I don't really dig the 3d views and wat-not. Wish it was just written instruction or better yet pics of the building process! What'd u think?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 2, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> I worded that poorly, what I meant was he basically said that if you use trim in a tumbler you'll get more contaminants than if you used trim with bubble bags.


Yeah bwoi! Great to see uptheA here. 

The trick to making great kif is resifting. The folks making the really nice kif I've seen are taking the product from the tumbler, then hand sifting that through box screens. The hand sift is nice and gentle and cleans up the better grades. Oh, and they are using the same size microns as the hash makers. Trichomes heads are trichome heads. IMO from 45 to 120 (or 160).

The only reason I like bubble so much is because it's easy to get rid of the 0 to 45 micron particles, they flow through the smallest bag I use (45) and all the tiny specks of PM and dust (or whatever) are removed. 

But you can remove the lower size particles with kif too. It's counter intuitive. You can sift on a 45 micron kif screen and collect the 0-45 particles. Then collect your 45-120 dry sift from on top of the screen.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 3, 2011)

I bet that re-sifted kift tastes soooo good!


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Feb 3, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Yeah, the tumbler is about 350, I wouldn't say cost is an issue for me. I do like the idea of the tumbler, but as of now I'm still on the fence, haha.. I have time to figure it out, I haven't had that "aha" moment, you know...
> 
> I do have one question though, what's best for trim alone? I like the tumbler to keef out nugs, yet I'm also going to have a lot of trim and I was talking to a cousin of mine earlier today and he mentioned that if you use trim in a tumbler it's not that great. Although, that might just be his opinion...
> 
> @aeviaanah, I checked out that thread and would definitely like too see how to make one.


IMHO - In general, for trim alone, bubblebags will get you the best/most return for your effort. Generally the water has a better chance at getting "it all". You will be able to keep filler/cooking grade/smoke qualities separate. 

I've seen some guys do a light run on dry sift using the popcorn/duff. Got some quality kif. Then took the buds to make butter. It was decent. Not really an option with soaking wet trim out of the bags. 

And to be honest, if you make quality kif with different screens like what Matt talked about... it's hard to beat. 

Bags are nice to use as "trash bags" to. You'll get something out of nothing. Might just be cooking grade... but I don't think it'd be worth dry sifting some of the skuff. More effort.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry, those are huge, I'll reload them smaller. Here is some kief:


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2011)

Some Sour D bubble hash, 45 to 160 microns. Crazy fullmelt


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2011)

THIS IS MY Blackberry Kush HASH WATER!!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2011)

This is my blackberry kush trim POST wash, look close, the gland heads are gone.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2011)

got a new bag! thank you freshheadies!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 22, 2011)

whats up matt...how you been? which bubble bags you recommend? found any good ones for a reasonable price? i need to upgrade from my shitty 1 gallons to a 5gal set.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> whats up matt...how you been? which bubble bags you recommend? found any good ones for a reasonable price? i need to upgrade from my shitty 1 gallons to a 5gal set.


I'm using just the 45 and the 160 now, pretty much for every strain. The work bag is 225 or something like that, for the machine. I like the company (freshheadies.com aka bubbleman's site). Write them an email, give them some links showing how much time you spend talking about this stuff  and ask for a discount 

Thanks for the reps man!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I'm using just the 45 and the 160 now, pretty much for every strain. The work bag is 225 or something like that, for the machine. I like the company (freshheadies.com aka bubbleman's site). Write them an email, give them some links showing how much time you spend talking about this stuff  and ask for a discount
> 
> Thanks for the reps man!


45 is doin it for ya eh? I liked the 90 myself. Never got much from it tho. Got any new pictures?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 23, 2011)

Jack H 45 to 160


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 24, 2011)

Man that looks great! Can you eleborate on your drying process? I dont ever get that texture when i make bubble hash. Its usually runny, then after drying its more of a pressed piece of hash. How do you shake it out like that?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 24, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Man that looks great! Can you eleborate on your drying process? I dont ever get that texture when i make bubble hash. Its usually runny, then after drying its more of a pressed piece of hash. How do you shake it out like that?


Great question.
See the trick is to let is dry as a 1/4" thick patty overnight. Then the microplane comes in. This part is all about my decade of kitchen technique, you will get a feel for the grater and how hard to push for perfect grating. You will learn what it feels like when the patty is ready to grate after a couple battles with "too wet or too dry" pattys. When I gently push against the teeth, they should really bite in and make tiny ribbons of hash. The patty will start to deform if you go too fast, push too hard, or hands are too hot, lol  . That's the best imo. The temperature and dryness of your still wet hash chunk is key. Sometimes I set the chunk of hash in the fridge before grating, but if you do this too long the grating takes forever and instead of nice ribbons you get powder. Too cold is much like grating too dry hash pattys. This is an old picture. My new technique does not use the strainer to catch any bits that break off accidentally. I just grate right onto a teflon pan, used only for this purpose. The little chunks that break off accidentally get chilled and VERY carefully grated.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 24, 2011)

This picture is to show how hash changes color as it dries. The two columns on the left are freshly grated. The one on the right is one day dry. It's all Jack H. The left column is from a new grower and the right two are from an experienced grower.


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 24, 2011)

Great info dude!! This page alone should be a sticky! very informative! I'm buying bags next week so I am excited to try your technique. +rep


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 24, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Great info dude!! This page alone should be a sticky! very informative! I'm buying bags next week so I am excited to try your technique. +rep


Thank you. Your kind words are inspirational. And you know I would love this sticky'ed. 

I don't want to talk trash on anyone, to each their own (even tho most don't know how to dry hash because bubbleman was teaching people BAD technique for years. the hash wars are something I am researching and writing up now. sam skunkman is evil, mila is his puppet. joe pietri is an angry jerk, bubbleman got lucky). BUT I've been working with Steep Hill Lab to get some facts on hash. I'll tell you what I've learned from my experience with Blackberry Kush. Blackberry Kush is a low THC variety. Mine tested about 16% THC. Great for Blackberry Kush (top 5! and it was vegan organic!) But the super stars test around and over 20% THC, like OGKush, ChemDawg, BlueDream, Headband, you know, the "in your face strong" varieties. 

Well okay, now we compare the hash from these varieties. OG tests around 50, ChemD around 51, Headband around 53. My Blackberry Kush tested over 52%, from a lower THC variety. How can this be? It's all full-melt crazy good hash, usually made in similar fashions. I used 45 to 160 microns. The other hash makers use a smaller fraction, usually 76 to 120, or something like that. It's all about using as few bags as possible. Separating the smaller particles, <45 microns (I let them go back to mother nature, lol). Washing genlty. Rinsing well after collection. and of course Drying well. Then you still have to cure it or you won't get soft waxy crumbly hash, that is my goal. 

Hash will easily turn into hard crystals with this method. After grating you have a short drying time until you really need to get it curing, usually about 36 hours. It's a learning curve. Use your senses, rub a little between your fingers. You want dry and crumbly and soft, but not sticky. Sticky means wet, or your hands are too hot. Pay close attention to the temperature of your hands when you touch hash for the actual grating, and to assess it drying then curing. I've used ice to chill my hands for this in the summer. The seasons have a huge affect on hash making.

Post edit: actually, I often use my nails to break small pieces chunks of hash up, to see how dry/cured they are. If it softly turns to a powdery texture, sometimes gold sometimes the color on the outside of the hash, then it's right. It's not sticky, but a little will stick to your fingers.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 24, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Man that looks great!


The BIG trick that we use to make these great pics is taking them while the hash is still drying!!!


The hockey puck is dry and cured. The baking sheet is drying and almost dry (darker).


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Rinsing well after collection.


All fantastic info!! I gotta ask, what did you mean by rinsing well?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 24, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> All fantastic info!! I gotta ask, what did you mean by rinsing well?


This is something I do that has gotten a lot of attention, mostly good, lol.

It's in the video I made for youtube. The last 5 minutes or so of the video is that part. Warning, I was super high by that point in the day and it was a hand held part. you can start at 11:00 minutes in if you are impatient.

[video=youtube;e_wlN4cSmbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_wlN4cSmbY[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Mar 25, 2011)

I love this thread.

Getting my bags soon, and I can't wait!!


----------



## doowmd (Mar 25, 2011)

Watched the vid. No sound on my comp (STILL) but you smashing that ice was hilarious! I thought about ordering one of those mini washing machines......maybe next spring. Nice pull of that last bag! Didn't look like much to me till ya got it on the spoon and I was like DAMNNNN! lol

The difference in appearance and amt. between the "beginning" and "experienced" grower on that JH hash is a real eye opener!

Plus rep for the pics and vid!


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks doowmd. I think the narration explains some good points, but I haven't listened in a while. Should I remake that with a better camera?
Here is some more shots so I can attempt to explain a few more fine points of the breaking up and drying stages.

Wet and dry, one patty is jack, one is outdoor blackberry kush. The dry hash is jack






Jack on the bottom right and pile. Top right is the kush






Jacks, wet and dry


----------



## doowmd (Mar 26, 2011)

Man that shit looks fuckin good!
Naw, u don't need a better cam (for the hash making vid u mean?) u did a great job showing the process. It's pretty simple. I can vouch for the fact that you don't even have to be able to hear it to get the steps out of it, so that goes to show ya how good a video it is for people to watch to learn the process for ice hash. 
As far as the pics of the grated hash on the tray (beginer/experienced/1 day dry) they look alright to me to get the "jest" of 'em. That being the difference in look and amt. based on experience and dryness.

And I forgot to mention in the post before about the BBK being a higher percentage........does that mean that even tho it produces a lesser amt. of thc, the thc it produces is more potent?

Anyway, great pics man! Keep 'em comin! Gives me something to drool over!! 

Got a vid of the grating process? Have you already posted one? Am I high? Sorry bout long post.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 26, 2011)

doowmd said:


> Man that shit looks fuckin good!
> Naw, u don't need a better cam (for the hash making vid u mean?) u did a great job showing the process. It's pretty simple. I can vouch for the fact that you don't even have to be able to hear it to get the steps out of it, so that goes to show ya how good a video it is for people to watch to learn the process for ice hash.
> As far as the pics of the grated hash on the tray (beginer/experienced/1 day dry) they look alright to me to get the "jest" of 'em. That being the difference in look and amt. based on experience and dryness.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, I was talking about a better video of the washing process. But if it's good enough for you, it's good enough for me. I'll make a vid for the grating process. And yes, you are high


----------



## doowmd (Mar 26, 2011)

* "And yes, you are high "
SHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! *peeks out blinds*



Can't wait to see you use that micro-planer!



*on a side note: Love the Charlie Sheen refernce in ur sig. My favorite "crazy quote" from him recently was "I love them both violently" (when asked about his live-in "goddesses") Dude's off his fuckin rocker BIG TIME! LMAO
*


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 26, 2011)

Right on, so you are pushing the pucks when they are still somewhat moist through a screen. If it powders up, i let it dry too much? Do you then press it back to a puck after drying has occured? It seems nice to have powdered hash on the spot rather than having to break it up. 

Why do people press it anyway? Storage?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, so you are pushing the pucks when they are still somewhat moist through a screen. If it powders up, i let it dry too much? Do you then press it back to a puck after drying has occured? It seems nice to have powdered hash on the spot rather than having to break it up.
> 
> Why do people press it anyway? Storage?


People press it because they don't know how to make hash... 
I only press, very lightly, for long distance trips. That hash puck was for TV, and was very lightly hand shaped for the pics and video. After that I broke the puck back up into powdery waxy crumble. All my hash is loose like in the pictures.

Still somewhat moist: yes, but the point is to not push it through the screen, but to let the micorplane do the work.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Still somewhat moist: yes, but the point is to not push it through the screen, but to let the micorplane do the work.


Not sure what you mean by micorplane....let me know brotha! im gettin ready to do a hash run today. ive realized ive never made hash with pure bud. what is your opinion comparing shake hash to bud hash? i dont use fan leaves, only sugar leaves.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Not sure what you mean by micorplane....let me know brotha! im gettin ready to do a hash run today. ive realized ive never made hash with pure bud. what is your opinion comparing shake hash to bud hash? i dont use fan leaves, only sugar leaves.


Microplane is a name brand for graters. Sorry, I also spelled it wrong in that last post. 






I've made hash with buds many times. It's not that easy because you have to break the buds up really well, trim is ready to wash. But buds made great hash if you take the time to break them up, without smashing all the trichomes...


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 27, 2011)

ok so the microplane breaks it up and it falls on the screen and through it? the stuff that doesnt fall through, gets microplaned again so it does fall through? nice tek bro!


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> ok so the microplane breaks it up and it falls on the screen and through it? the stuff that doesnt fall through, gets microplaned again so it does fall through? nice tek bro!


that was my old technique, training wheels if you will  because your hash patty will break up into chunks if it's too wet or too thin.

Now I just use the microplane grater and a teflon coated baking sheet. If you use a non-teflon baking sheet, or anything else really, the hash will stick to it and you will have to deal with that. As the broken up hash dries I move it around and "cut" up the clumps with a plastic card, lol, real high tek 

My tip for your first run is to not over agitate, do it gently and slowly for a longer amount of time. Assuming you are hand stirring. I used to hand stir for a hour with a large wooden spoon, tag-team with a buddy. The more ice:water, the harder to stir, but colder is better so do some arm and back stretching.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> that was my old technique, training wheels if you will  because your hash patty will break up into chunks if it's too wet or too thin.
> 
> Now I just use the microplane grater and a teflon coated baking sheet. If you use a non-teflon baking sheet, or anything else really, the hash will stick to it and you will have to deal with that. As the broken up hash dries I move it around and "cut" up the clumps with a plastic card, lol, real high tek
> 
> My tip for your first run is to not over agitate, do it gently and slowly for a longer amount of time. Assuming you are hand stirring. I used to hand stir for a hour with a large wooden spoon, tag-team with a buddy. The more ice:water, the harder to stir, but colder is better so do some arm and back stretching.


 right on...i usually do agressive hand stir for about 10-15 minutes. An hour eh? this is giving much better results?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 28, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> right on...i usually do agressive hand stir for about 10-15 minutes. An hour eh? this is giving much better results?


seems like 15 minutes of aggressive stir and and hour of slow stir is about the same thing.


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> My tip for your first run is to not over agitate, do it gently and slowly for a longer amount of time. Assuming you are hand stirring. I used to hand stir for a hour with a large wooden spoon, tag-team with a buddy. The more ice:water, the harder to stir, but colder is better so do some arm and back stretching.


what is the consequence if I over agitate?

BTW... I requested this a sticky with potroast. and also, thanks for the rep! you bumped me to mr. ganja!


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 28, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> what is the consequence if I over agitate?
> 
> BTW... I requested this a sticky with potroast. and also, thanks for the rep! you bumped me to mr. ganja!


if you over agitate the hash will be contaminated with broken up bits of plant matter, green stuff. I've been cutting back my agitation over the course of the past couple years. Now I do 15 to 30 minutes of "soft" setting agitation. I used to do an hour. Fresh trim gets agitated slightly longer than the dry.


And thank you


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 30, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Third: Is the debate on using fresh (still wet) trim versus using dried (and cured) trim. We'll get to that later. For now, use dried/cured trim, and let it soak for a good twenty minutes before beginning agitation.


Did this debate ever happen? I'm interested to hear your pros/cons of each. Wet trim seems less of a contamination risk, but drying and properly curing increases potency (at least for buds...it's the same trichomes). I use wet myself...frozen until used...


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 30, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Did this debate ever happen? I'm interested to hear your pros/cons of each. Wet trim seems less of a contamination risk, but drying and properly curing increases potency (at least for buds...it's the same trichomes). I use wet myself...frozen until used...


This debate occurs in real life for me. I've been using both, and have found comparable results. I still prefer the wet for many reasons. Mostly that you can agitate longer without contamination. 

I went on the radio. Cannabis Cuts with Deejay Wiid. I shout out RIU  My interview starts about 1 hour 28 minutes into the show.
http://podcasts.piratecatradiocafe.org/CannabisCuts/CannabisCuts-20110329.mp3


----------



## nl3004.kind (Mar 30, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Did this debate ever happen? I'm interested to hear your pros/cons of each. Wet trim seems less of a contamination risk, but drying and properly curing increases potency (at least for buds...it's the same trichomes). I use wet myself...frozen until used...


there is absolutely no evidence that a properly cured sugar or fan leaf has more potency, in addition, it does become substantially more brittle as well as there is some evidence (based on experimentation) that the trichome heads do tend to degrade over the span of a long cure, and there are decreased yields in even well cured trim vs wet (aka fresh) trim...


----------



## porterhouse (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey fantastic post man. Thanks for getting this all together. I wish I would have seen this before I picked up my set of bags... I went with the 1 gal 4 bag set and am wondering how thigs will work out.

So that set looks like...
-1 gallon 220 micron work bag
-1 gallon 160 micron contaminant removal bag
-1 gallon 73 micron crystal collection bag
-1 gallon 25 micron crystal collection bag

Should I use the 73 or 25? you stop at 45... so is the 25 just going to be a bitch to drain and separate the green, but the 73 too big to catch the good stuff? and for indoor, use the 160 as the "food grade" bag?

just way too much shit to sort out. Thanks man.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 30, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> Hey fantastic post man. Thanks for getting this all together. I wish I would have seen this before I picked up my set of bags... I went with the 1 gal 4 bag set and am wondering how thigs will work out.
> 
> So that set looks like...
> -1 gallon 220 micron work bag
> ...


 Did you get the one off ebay? Sort by cheapest price? Yea this is what i did. The bags will get you hash but not very economical...working in a one gallon bag isnt that comfortable. For a small 3-5 plant harvest they are just fine tho...


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 30, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> Hey fantastic post man. Thanks for getting this all together. I wish I would have seen this before I picked up my set of bags... I went with the 1 gal 4 bag set and am wondering how thigs will work out.
> 
> So that set looks like...
> -1 gallon 220 micron work bag
> ...


 i didnt get the 25 bag but mine is 45 or something. i like the 90 micron myself. with what you got, i think you will like the 73 the best. different plants bare different size trichomb heads, you may find a higher quality hash in one bag per strain as opposed to another bag, different strain.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 31, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> there is absolutely no evidence that a properly cured sugar or fan leaf has more potency, in addition, it does become substantially more brittle as well as there is some evidence (based on experimentation) that the trichome heads do tend to degrade over the span of a long cure, and there are decreased yields in even well cured trim vs wet (aka fresh) trim...


 i agree i like using wet trim reduced for a day and then put in freezer, but doesnt thc conversion happen within the trichomb?imo, if someone has proven curing to work on bud, it should apply to leaf matter as well. that is, since both bud and leafs have trichombs. not tryin to argue, just a friendly debate!


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 31, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> there is absolutely no evidence that a properly cured sugar or fan leaf has more potency, in addition, it does become substantially more brittle as well as there is some evidence (based on experimentation) that the trichome heads do tend to degrade over the span of a long cure, and there are decreased yields in even well cured trim vs wet (aka fresh) trim...


Than time span is about 6 months from my experience. There is also a factor relating the genetics. Some varieties tend to make hash that holds up better over a long time. I do long term storage of hash samples for testing. Ancient hash culture considered hash premature until it had aged months to years depending on the specific culture.

Just made some amazing full melt blackberry kush bubble from outdoor that was dry and stored since november.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 31, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> Hey fantastic post man. Thanks for getting this all together. I wish I would have seen this before I picked up my set of bags... I went with the 1 gal 4 bag set and am wondering how thigs will work out.
> 
> So that set looks like...
> -1 gallon 220 micron work bag
> ...


25 to 45 is garbage imo. Folks like it because it's better than nothing. But I smoke hash all day and night and can't mess around with mid-grade bubble. And yes, that 25 bag drains slow as hell, all the contaminants you've rinsed through your "catcher" screen gets stuck in the 25. 

For indoor or outdoor, there is very little difference when it comes to trichomes heads. The 76 will catch primo hash, but you will loose some, 45 to 76, so if you have the time just use all 3 and keep the grades separate. Then smoke them separately on different days and tell us what you think. 

My set up is technically three bags. A 220 in the machine. Then a 120 or 160, usually 160, I throw that out now and cook with primo  . Then a 45 to catch the primo. Melt depends on variety and how well it was grown. Some popular full melt varieties are sour d, blackberry kush, og, blue dream.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 31, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> i didnt get the 25 bag but mine is 45 or something. i like the 90 micron myself. with what you got, i think you will like the 73 the best. different plants bare different size trichomb heads, you may find a higher quality hash in one bag per strain as opposed to another bag, different strain.


That is generally true. But also, most of the varieties we grow are hybrids that are somewhere in the middle of the genetic spectrum. I've found that if you agitate correctly, then you can just catch everything 45 up, and you get (obviously) better yields. But I do my rinsing the hash thing every time. I used to use all 8 bags and figure out what was best for each variety, then I noticed it was the same bag, the white bag. Sometimes the second bag changes, for old dry material or under developed material.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 31, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> i agree i like using wet trim reduced for a day and then put in freezer, but doesnt thc conversion happen within the trichomb?imo, if someone has proven curing to work on bud, it should apply to leaf matter as well. that is, since both bud and leafs have trichombs. not tryin to argue, just a friendly debate!


Decarboxylation occurs slightly as the gland heads dry. This happens after you make the hash and dry it out, the same as drying the gland heads on the plant then separating and collecting them. Decarbing really occurs when ya smoke it. Raw hash and bud has little active THC.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 31, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> i agree i like using wet trim reduced for a day


yeah, trim day, lol. I was sitting there trimming thinking, "Should I do this in a walk-in freezer?"


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 31, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Decarboxylation occurs slightly as the gland heads dry. This happens after you make the hash and dry it out, the same as drying the gland heads on the plant then separating and collecting them. Decarbing really occurs when ya smoke it. Raw hash and bud has little active THC.


That makes sense.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Decarboxylation occurs slightly as the gland heads dry. This happens after you make the hash and dry it out, the same as drying the gland heads on the plant then separating and collecting them. Decarbing really occurs when ya smoke it. Raw hash and bud has little active THC.


And as the trichome is exposed to air, light, and time, THCA will degrade to THC, which will then degrade to CBN, a far less psychoactive cannabinoid. By doing a potency analysis, you get the CBN numbers, and get a general sense how "fresh" the product is. 

"In fact, with a high proportion of CBN, the high may start well but feels as if it never quite reaches its peak, and when coming down one feels tired or sleepy. High CBN in homegrown grass is not desirable since it represents a loss of 90 percent of the psychoactivity of its precursor THC"


----------



## nl3004.kind (Mar 31, 2011)

RPsmoke420 said:


> And as the trichome is exposed to air, light, and time, THCA will degrade to THC, which will then degrade to CBN, a far less psychoactive cannabinoid. By doing a potency analysis, you get the CBN numbers, and get a general sense how "fresh" the product is.
> 
> "In fact, with a high proportion of CBN, the high may start well but feels as if it never quite reaches its peak, and when coming down one feels tired or sleepy. High CBN in homegrown grass is not desirable since it represents a loss of 90 percent of the psychoactivity of its precursor THC"


who are you quoting??? some folks really like being able to sleep, and sometimes high cbn weed is just the vehicle for that... it sure is better than that "i've been up for 6 hours and i just want to sleep but i can't cause i harvested it too early" stuff... just sayin...


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Quoting Mel Frank

Quote came from Marijuana's Grower's Guide by Mel Frank

http://www.lycaeum.org/~sky/data/grow/

Or more specifically:
http://www.lycaeum.org/~sky/data/grow/c2.html

And I would never argue with a patient with what they feel is the best medicine for them, as this plant is hard to pigeonhole. We are at the beginning stages of understanding the endocannabinoid system, and how cannabis interacts with the human body. Cannabinoids are only a part. Terpenes also play a roll. I can go on and on. I find it fascinating! 

As for "general marketability", we have to consider the recreational smoker. As we can see, in general, people like a soaring high THC, uppity weed. Of course, not everyone. But this super high THC moves off the shelf.

* just to add, we have recently seen a new market for high CBD strains. That means they have lower THC, and generally produce a less psychoactive effect, and perhaps a more medicinal one. So you have a very good point, and not everyone wants the newest, most potent.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 26, 2011)

Vegan Organic Green Crack, 45 to 160 microns


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jun 11, 2011)

made this morning... white rhino BHO shatter hash. Yumm


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 12, 2011)

ICE WAX!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 13, 2011)

Matt, How long can i store dry trim before it goes bad? and how should i store it?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 13, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Matt, How long can i store dry trim before it goes bad? and how should i store it?


For up to 6 months. As air-tight, cool, and dark as possible. I keep extra trim in turkey bag, inside 5 gallon buckets with lids because they seal well.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it bad to keep it stored in the freezer?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 14, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Is it bad to keep it stored in the freezer?


I don't. And I am not sure why but I don't. Maybe if you are going long term that would be good but make sure it's dry and sealed well.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 15, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I don't. And I am not sure why but I don't. Maybe if you are going long term that would be good but make sure it's dry and sealed well.


One comment on this for the legal medical grower who has to concern himself with weight limits: If you freeze your trim while still wet, it does not count against the legal usable amount you can keep on hand. To me, that's the only benefit of freezing your trim.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Jun 15, 2011)

freezing the trim also makes it easier to use depending on method of extraction, reduces the amount of lossage because of jostling and also helps overall contribute to a purer end product from spinning dry, wet (ice) extraction, or bho and variants (as there are less particulates from breakage ect)... lastly the trichomes tend to be more brittle (which assists if using wet methods)...


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 15, 2011)

Check out this weeks Cannabis Cuts. DeeJay Wiid invited Selecta Nikka T and myself on. I'm just in the background as this was Nikka's first show and my 4th or so. We talk hash, review my buddy Shiloh's medical cup entries, good times...
Here goes the podcast. Selecta Nikka T is really the guest of honor, I'm just hanging out talking sh*t... 
http://podcasts.pcrcollective.org/CannabisCuts/CannabisCuts-20110614.mp3


----------



## kush fario (Jul 10, 2011)

awesome hash thread man subbed!


----------



## juman (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful looking hash, it is extremely rare to find decent bubble hash around Denver so recently I've been on a quest to make my own. I've read through so many guides/methods and your method seems to be the most well thought and thorough. I'm looking forward to trying soon. 

I'll get some trim/popcorn buds in the next few days and try making with my bubble bags again.


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 13, 2011)

veganic Chernobyl ice water extract aka Ice Wax. rize up!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 13, 2011)

you never cease to amaze me!!! outstanding once again!!!!!


----------



## kush fario (Aug 13, 2011)

ammazing i personaly prefere that stuff to bho or budder


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 13, 2011)

here's something folks will not get to smoke: wet hash. very pretty in it's own way tho so I'll post it for everyone. 
www.southbayCRC has my ice wax.


----------



## kush fario (Aug 13, 2011)

my words just cant explain how beautiful that realy is


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 22, 2011)

kush fario said:


> my words just cant explain how beautiful that realy is


thanks mayn. rize up


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 22, 2011)

Romulan ice wax


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

man, you don't post a lot but every time you do, it breaks my keyboard.... I drool right into the G and H!!! hahahahaha

simply beautiful looking!!!! how is the flavor?

I read that some of the romulan's had a bland taste...


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> man, you don't post a lot but every time you do, it breaks my keyboard.... I drool right into the G and H!!! hahahahaha
> 
> simply beautiful looking!!!! how is the flavor?
> 
> I read that some of the romulan's had a bland taste...


sorry. Im over in my vegan organic thread mostly. And modding the outdoor forum. The taste is simply amazing. Just like the flowers but even stronger.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 22, 2011)

Ever used dry ice instead of normal ice for making hash? If so what were the results like compared to normal ice?


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 22, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Ever used dry ice instead of normal ice for making hash? If so what were the results like compared to normal ice?


yeah, i do a dry sift w dry ice sometimes. low yield great results. also ive used dry ice with the ice water in small amounts, its not really needed for me. i just run w lots of ice and a little water, the mix is around 33.0 degrees F

use fresh frozen, which means wet trim.

do not overmix. gentle is key. no power drills. hand stir or machine style. 

use RO water and ice.

clean everything obsessively. 

break the hash up as well as possible to let it dry. then dont touch it until you smoke it.

use lots of bags. expect low yields if you want quality.

crap material makes crap hash. preme, damaged, browned ect all ruin hash.

I make my ice wax from buds like this vegan organic Chernobyl from my garden:






it takes a certain kind of person to turn a 3K pound into 1K of ice wax... a person like me.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> yeah, i do a dry sift w dry ice sometimes. low yield great results. also ive used dry ice with the ice water in small amounts, its not really needed for me. i just run w lots of ice and a little water, the mix is around 33.0 degrees F
> 
> use fresh frozen, which means wet trim.
> 
> ...


Today I just did a run with bubble bags/dry ice. Looks really good. But I'm also working with a new bag of trim which is much higher quality than the trim I used last week. I'm doing a control test tomorrow using trim from the same source and normal ice. I did use a drill though. Maybe I should try a run without the drill. Got lots of trim so I'll be experimenting!


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> y
> 
> use fresh frozen, which means wet trim.


I've got a nice amount of dry trim, so I'll try that when I've finished. 



> use RO water and ice.


Very high quality well water.



> break the hash up as well as possible to let it dry. then dont touch it until you smoke it.


Been doing that!



> use lots of bags. expect low yields if you want quality.


Going quantity ATM. Setting aside really good trim for personal. 




> I make my ice wax from buds like this vegan organic Chernobyl from my garden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. Looks amazing. But I'm not baller enough to do stuff like that. I just want to get a large quality of the best hash I can get out of my trim stockpile.


----------



## kush fario (Sep 23, 2011)

matt rize you truely are a king of hashmaking someday i hope to have the time and space to do what you do but my fuck do you ever do it well! than romulan looks so good i cant wait for my harvest! 

ps i dont like dry ice the plant bits that are to close to it get too cold and plant matter starts breaking off into the water 33 to 34 degrese is perfect 

and i always tell people DONT USE A DRILL and there like oh no man my shits just as good and i got wayy more lol makes me laugh peace and have a good day every one


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 23, 2011)

kush fario said:


> and i always tell people DONT USE A DRILL and there like oh no man my shits just as good and i got wayy more lol makes me laugh peace and have a good day every one


All depends on what the hash is for I guess.


----------



## kush fario (Sep 23, 2011)

i suppose your right but i dont sell my shit so im all about quality


----------



## kush fario (Sep 23, 2011)

and higher quality higher price


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 23, 2011)

kush fario said:


> and higher quality higher price


If you bring them half as much of a vastly superior product and only get paid 20% more, that really isn't worth it. Most dispensaries now are more interested in bargains than superior medicine. Not always, but most of the time.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 23, 2011)

kush fario said:


> i suppose your right but i dont sell my shit so im all about quality


I've got some set aside for that too! Going to do a couple batches for me personally. Saving that for last though. Was very careful about separating my trim into different qualities this year.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 23, 2011)

Update:

Using the same amount of trim from the same source, same bags, agitating for the same amount of time I'm getting a higher yield using normal ice than dry ice. Doesn't appear to be any difference in color of hash. I think in order to get a positive effect from using dry ice instead of normal ice I'd have to use so much it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 23, 2011)

kush fario said:


> i suppose your right but i dont sell my shit so im all about quality


I vend at www.southbayCRC.org but I'm still about quality. Its an art to me.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I vend at www.southbayCRC.org but I'm still about quality. Its an art to me.


I'm going to pick up some of your concentrates as motivation to do better.


----------



## kush fario (Sep 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I vend at www.southbayCRC.org but I'm still about quality. Its an art to me.


oh its deffinatly an art


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

the rize drying method has just revolutionised my process. omg. 
i need to find you a single stoner princess, so you can make an empress out of her.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> the rize drying method has just revolutionised my process. omg.
> i need to find you a single stoner princess, so you can make an empress out of her.


for real!


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 30, 2011)

Sour Diesel ice wax. Give thanks for great hash strains like Sour D.


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 30, 2011)

As always, killer looking and I'll bet it's a killer high. 

Peace.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 30, 2011)

hey prof rize i need a bit of a recap: i know that fresh frozen trim is ideal, but i simply didn't have the freezer space this time around so i had to dry it all. 
what should i do differently with dry trim?


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hey prof rize i need a bit of a recap: i know that fresh frozen trim is ideal, but i simply didn't have the freezer space this time around so i had to dry it all.
> what should i do differently with dry trim?


I use dry trim sometimes. You want to let it soak in the ice water for a good 20 to 30 minutes to let the trim rehydrate. This reduces the plant matter contamination in the extract. Also, since its dry you want to handle the trim as gently as possible to keep the broken plant matter to a minimum. This starts at the trim table and holds true until the end of extraction. Using fresh (not prefrozen) trim also has given me great results. We call it a living plant extraction since the trichomes are extracted minutes after the plant is harvested.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 30, 2011)

thank you!
hopefully by the next time around i have more space in the deepfreeze. i've been preserving like crazy and it's kinda stuffed to the gills right now.

another thing:
the test runs i've been running are, well, the 73 is like wetted kief none of them are melty. 
i'm wondering what factors i should be considering here? i took the shake from my medibles stash so it's 6 months to a year old, it's dry, i let it sit for 1/2 hr before i ran it in the payload washer for 20 min, i didn't overload the workbag.
i did one batch where i drained it right away, and one where i let it sit for about 15min after mixing, i'm not entirely sure there's much difference between the 2, if at all......

it seems like every time i try to use dry shake for bubble i run into problems. what am i doing wrong? <--whine


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thank you!
> hopefully by the next time around i have more space in the deepfreeze. i've been preserving like crazy and it's kinda stuffed to the gills right now.
> 
> another thing:
> ...


yeah, old trim makes dry non-melty hash usually. sounds like it is the material. My best hash comes from fresh buds. Melt is mostly determined by strain and how well the plant was grown. Most indicas do not make melty hash. Sour makes great hash, most sativas do, although they yield way less. And pulling early ruins the hash melt and yield. Mixing varieties also throws off melt. What are you working with? I've updated just about every step of my hash tech since I made the video and this thread. 

Updates include:
using more bags: 220 (work), 220, 190, 160, 120, 73, 45
using no ice in the work bag (for machines)
using all RO water
using (chlorine free) paper towels instead of cloth to wick out the water after collection


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 30, 2011)

right now i have some of a friend's tall kush trim (dry, about a month old) and my own og kush trim (dry, just bagged a couple days ago). 
i'll probably be experimenting with it in the next couple days here. 

for bags, i have a 4 bagger (5 gals).
"pur" filtered water.

other than that, i'm going to have to pickle some fish before next harvest to make room in the deepfreeze 

are you "let it settle before you drain" (if so, how long?) or "drain right away"?


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> right now i have some of a friend's tall kush trim (dry, about a month old) and my own og kush trim (dry, just bagged a couple days ago).
> i'll probably be experimenting with it in the next couple days here.
> 
> for bags, i have a 4 bagger (5 gals).
> ...


I drain right away, then rinse the remaining trichs down, off the ice. 

Can't you smoke the fish? I'll bet you are well skilled in smoking 

post edit:
Pur filtered is okay, but that doesn't remove the dissolved solids like RO. Maybe I'm just a purrrrrfectionist.


----------



## doowmd (Oct 1, 2011)

That Sour D Ice Wax looks OFF THE FUCKIN CHAIN Matt!!!
I have to say that I've been on here for a while now, and seen this one and that one show pics of hash or whatever, but u are the fuckin' King man!!!
Thanks for being so generous w/ your time and knowledge!




*Edit*
And on a side, totally immature note; "I bet you are well skilled in smoking"  lmao


*2nd Edit* I felt like that might not be appreciated ^^^ so I found the sound clip of what I thought of when I first read that "I bet you are well skilled in smoking" and this is in no way any kind of insult to mello kitty (just so we all know) but anyway here it is:
See you in hell, cock smoker!
Mostly cause I'm baked and Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back is one of my all time faves! lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 1, 2011)

lmao. I meant smoking like burning some cedar woodchips to make smoked salmon! ... d'oh! (8(l)k

Thanks for the kind words regarding my hashing!


----------



## doowmd (Oct 1, 2011)

i knew wat ya meant lol just thought it sounded funny lmao


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

fwiw, i'm "skilled at smoking" a lot of things -- fish, joints, cocks ('cuz all girls smoke roosters, right?) 

alas, i don't have a smoker OR a defunct bbq out of which to jury-rig one.... but i do make some killer gravlax (swedish brined salmon).
/threadjack

next trim is getting frozen straight away, maybe if i have the energy after the next trim i'll try out your fresh unfrozen method too.... mmmm.....


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 2, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Updates include:
> using more bags: 220 (work), 220, 190, 160, 120, 73, 45


I've noticed you never use a 25 bag. What's the reason?


----------



## doowmd (Oct 2, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> fwiw, i'm "skilled at smoking" a lot of things -- fish, joints, cocks ('cuz all girls smoke roosters, right?)
> 
> alas, i don't have a smoker OR a defunct bbq out of which to jury-rig one.... but i do make some killer gravlax (swedish brined salmon).
> /threadjack
> ...



God that post turned me on! She even made me feel like "threadjack" had a Whole new meaning!!! I'm just a big ol' perv aren't I? (*ain't we all tho?*lol)


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 2, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> I've noticed you never use a 25 bag. What's the reason?


because i only keep the purest grades. the 25 bag has the most contamination. the 25 is good tho, and tested as high or higher THC% than the other grades. 

Check out page 46 of july 2011 kush mag. Steep Hill Lab and I did a project looking at hash by micron. http://issuu.com/kushdailybuds/docs/kushnocal_july11


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 4, 2011)

getting ready for the store


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Oct 4, 2011)

Very informative article professor! It's funny that the article says most hash makers stay away from 25 micron...2 and a half hours of draining and now I know why


----------



## Bynk (Oct 4, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Very informative article professor! It's funny that the article says most hash makers stay away from 25 micron...2 and a half hours of draining and now I know why


Before you run the last 25 bag, do a gumby settling out and siphon off most of the water


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Oct 4, 2011)

Bynk said:


> Before you run the last 25 bag, do a gumby settling out and siphon off most of the water


I don't know what a "gumby settling out" is, but I am googling now. Usually I use 220 (trash), 120 and 45. But lately the 73 and 45 have been working wonders. Its just perplexing to me that the 73 always seems to come out more blonde then the 45. Can you explain Matt?


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 4, 2011)

When using the 25 I found that if you kind of jerk the bag in an up and down motion it will drain faster but letting it settle then siphoning most of the water off the top first is sounding a little better and simpler to me.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 4, 2011)

Restocked southbay CRC today. They now have Chemdawg, Sour Diesel, Romulan, and Grape Ape ice wax. 

I also went on Cannabis Cuts with Deejay Wiid. Mutiny Radio for the win. 

http://podcasts.pcrcollective.org/CannabisCuts/CannabisCuts-20111004.mp3


----------



## poplars (Oct 5, 2011)

so I have a question...

I've read everything in this thread about soaking for 15-20 mins before putting the ice in and disturbing the trichs in the washer, I've read about how long to wash.

but what I'm wondering is, do you let the trichs settle directly AFTER the wash stops? or do you let it drain into the 5 gal bucket first THEN allow the trichs to settle? 

everything else is very well and thoroughly explained, I probably missed the part that explained this.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I have a question...
> 
> I've read everything in this thread about soaking for 15-20 mins before putting the ice in and disturbing the trichs in the washer, I've read about how long to wash.
> 
> ...


you dont need to let the trichome heads settle. most just go with the water when draining. then I rinse the ice and machine clean with chilled water to collect any trichs that stayed behind after the initial drain.


----------



## upthearsenal (Oct 7, 2011)

Matt Rize is the man! That sour d looks amazing...


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 7, 2011)

why is this thread still not a sticky?!?!?!?!

mad props to you as always Mr. Rize!!! your ice wax is just mesmerizing!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 7, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> why is this thread still not a sticky?!?!?!?!
> 
> mad props to you as always Mr. Rize!!! your ice wax is just mesmerizing!!!


Cosigned.





[/URL]</noscript>[/IMG]


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 8, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> why is this thread still not a sticky?!?!?!?!
> 
> mad props to you as always Mr. Rize!!! your ice wax is just mesmerizing!!!


Thanks to everyone. I've come a long way since joining RIU. I'm mod over in the outdoor forum... ask the organic forum mods about making this a sticky!


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 10, 2011)

Why I prefer physical extractions (dry screen and ice water) over solvent extractions (BHO, QWISO, CO2, N2) extractions.

1) safety
2) separation of trichome heads by size
3) legal under 215

I could write all day about each of these but I'll briefly elaborate.

1) Safety: The danger of all solvents, especially bho, is the risk of fires and explosions during extraction. People have been dying from trying to make bho for many years, it happened just a few months ago. An explosion is reported almost every week, and that is just the big ones that make the news. If people don't die they sometimes just lose their hands, a local man has been in a coma for the past couple months. He is a friend of a friend, its a small world ey? Obviously smaller pan fires and explosions are hidden because of the illegality of the extraction. I could post dozens of news reports of this happening, but its really not needed. BHO explosions are happening to medical marijuana patients, this info also makes the news. 

2) Separation of trichome heads by size. 
I could write an entire thesis on this working with Steep Hill Lab. To sum it up: small trichomes are different than large trichomes chemically, medium being the preference for smoking. The article in July 2011 Kush Magazine, on hash, that I worked on with Steep Hill, clearly shows that the different bags have different chemical analysis, and thats just looking at three compounds of the hundreds of cannabinoids, terpenoids, and flavonoids that combine synergistically to create what we call "high". Terpenoids act as agonists and antagonists to modulate the high, this is just becoming known.

I will clearly pose the hypothesis here and now that the medium sized trichomes (73 to 120 microns) have the highest terpene to weight levels. This is why the 73 to 120 grades are the most melty, oily, and flavorful.

Here is an example. Sour D 73 and 45. The 73 is Amber, the 45 is Red. They are different chemically, and its not just a slight difference in THC.











3) Legal under 215.
Fact is ice water extraction, dry screening, cooking oils/fats are all legal under 215. BHO is not, it actually carries a felony charge in the state, same charge as a meth lab. 

Quote:
Sorry to hear about your troubles. Concentrated cannabis is legal under California's medical cannabis law, but police officers, public defenders, and judges sometime do not know what to do. ASA can help your public defender. Have a look at our legal FAQ at (link removed) Answer the question be be directed to the topic concerning concentrated cannabis. You can also email [email protected] ccess.org

Concentrated cannabis or hashish is included within the meaning of &#8220;marijuana&#8221; as that term is used in the Compassionate Use Act of 1996.~ PUBLISHED IN THE OFFICIAL REPORTS OFFICE OF THE ATTORNEY GENERAL State of California BILL LOCKYER Attorney General October 21, 2003

Here's a copy of the ATTORNEY GENERAL's reprort No.03_411.pdf
http://www.hmsllc.org/No.03_411.pdf
again bottom page #1 =
CONCLUSION
Concentrated cannabis or hashish is included within the meaning of
&#8220;marijuana&#8221; as that term is used in the Compassionate Use Act of 1996.
On the next 6 pages the ATTORNEY GENERAL explain why with leagle citations!
All from here, I hope the mods allow this link: http://safeaccessnow.org/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=2196

Then we get to this from ASA:
Quote:
BUT HASH OIL IS NOT LEGAL - as of Aug. 2008 =
"Hash Oil" & "Honey Oil" ie anything that uses a solvent for chemical extration (Butain and so forth) is illegal. People v. Bergan 2nd Court of Appeals, Div. 1, Aug 2008. Mechanical speration (silk screen, ice bag and also non-chemical lipids; butter, cooking oil) are still legal for valiad medical cannabis patients. Solvents made "oils" are not. Items made with a solvent, can be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for three, five, or seven years and by a fine&#8221; up to $50,000.
Here's the full case: http://www.hmsllc.org/bergan1.pdf
Basicaly if its NOT made with a silk screen (KEIF) or ice bags (HASH) or butter or vegy oil (Olive oil et al) "Non-chemical lipids" - it is against the law - and is under 'drug manufactoring." The Bergan dission is quite clear on this and goes into the verious methods and which ones are okay and which ones (Solvent derived) are not!
Note: Cold CO2 extration method is NOT mentioned I don't know where that would fall.
http://safeaccessnow.org/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=2711


rize up!


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 11, 2011)

OUTDOOR EXTRACT TIME!!!
Hindu Kush ice wax.


----------



## poplars (Oct 11, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> OUTDOOR EXTRACT TIME!!!
> Hindu Kush ice wax.


I'll be rollin up on this in a month or two


----------



## doowmd (Oct 11, 2011)

when your gettin' results like yours from straight ice water extraction, why even mess w/ other "solvents"? lol I mean you've got it down to a _fine_ science Matt, and I know you've opened up my eyes to the possibilities of ice water bag extraction and drying!


That Hindu Kush wax looks mighty tasty!


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's something cool. Same Jack Herer cuttings. Some were flowered indoors, some outdoors. As expected the indoor extract is cleaner, but the outdoor has more flavor and is more oily. The indoor is golden and the outdoor is red.
Indoor Jack 73






Outdoor Jack 73


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 15, 2011)

which tastes better? In your opinion...


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> which tastes better? In your opinion...


outdoor always wins the taste test. indoor wins for purity. indoor also yields way better.


----------



## malignant (Oct 15, 2011)

do you know about the controversy over the xtr420? or the Amsterdam icewars? where alot of bullshit was started in the industry, people ousted, and wrongfully accused all over the spectacle of who invented ice hash...

http://www.scribd.com/doc/24694162/Treating-Yourself-Magazine-19 page 6


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

malignant said:


> do you know about the controversy over the xtr420? or the Amsterdam icewars? where alot of bullshit was started in the industry, people ousted, and wrongfully accused all over the spectacle of who invented ice hash...


Yeah. I know all of the players and all the stories. I have a decent relationship with Sam Skunkman, but Joe P is a total lunatic and I don't really deal with him. Bubbleman commented on my how to back when it was on another board. Thats when I knew I had to spread my techniques around. Bubbleman is a nice guy. Mila is a sweet old lady and makes the best bags, imo. But her company is nearly impossible to work with due to being tiny and overseas. 

I just try to stay out of the war because I'm not in this for the money like they are. I intentionally spread my "trade secret" techniques around the web, even tho the top hash makers have asked me to keep it secret. You'll see a flush of folks trying to make money off of the game. I'm just a dispensary vendor who has been growing and making hash for half my life. I have no company selling hash gear, and will not in the future. 

Bubbleman taught most of the world how to make/dry hash the wrong way. Hash that bubbles is wet. His whole fake name, the term bubble hash, and his brand are stupid because they mean wet hash. Hash that melts is good. Even my how to video is out of date, and I've updated everything since making it. 

Truth is ice water hash was invented in the mountain regions where the hash cultures were born, maybe even China. Some european smugglers and/or hippies saw the techniques and brought them back to Europe. Its cool history, but all the hype from these guys is BS. No one invented ice water hash, its a product of ancient cultures who made hash and live near mountains. Using ice and water to separate gland from plants goes way back.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

Soma just told me he bought two microplaners last week and used them for his ice water extract! I'm effing changing the hash world! drunk post of the week...


----------



## CthulhuMelt (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn matt! i cant wait to finally meet ya in person one day and discuss has makin techs and such, so much awesomeness.
(we are friends on Facebook) and im hoping that will be soon as im in need of a Vacation soon and im thinkin heading up north may be a GREAT idea! get down on some "ice wax" and some SUPER dry sift. i cant wait for the day i can try/make some dabbable dry sift, as thats a tech i NEVER even poked and pried and tested to get down...i got too pulled into the solvent game when i was STOCKING the local "Hash-Bar"'s shelves and bar with my products. as my techs developed and changed overtime(always had a liking for it though) i started to get more into what i call "The quest for FMCD" and it has lead me here after all this time....i believe YOU are the future of the extract game matt. not only because you know this water hash tech, but for ALL of the knowledge you share with me and other! Thank you for all you do!


----------



## malignant (Oct 18, 2011)

i feel the exact opposite, higher yields fromoutdoor, poorer quality and taste.. whereas indoor premium quality, and taste with a quarter the weight. indoor i avg a qp per plant under 2k watts mh/hps outdoor i yield just under a pound per plant. the indoor taste is candy, the outdoor taste is not bad but no candy... and i flush, even outdoor, 120 gal of ro water per plant the last week.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 18, 2011)

malignant said:


> i feel the exact opposite, higher yields fromoutdoor, poorer quality and taste.. whereas indoor premium quality, and taste with a quarter the weight. indoor i avg a qp per plant under 2k watts mh/hps outdoor i yield just under a pound per plant. the indoor taste is candy, the outdoor taste is not bad but no candy... and i flush, even outdoor, 120 gal of ro water per plant the last week.


 my indoor trim is much better graded. this is due to the way outdoor plants grow. its hard to compare because my indoor is all sugar trim.


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2011)

malignant said:


> i feel the exact opposite, higher yields fromoutdoor, poorer quality and taste.. whereas indoor premium quality, and taste with a quarter the weight. indoor i avg a qp per plant under 2k watts mh/hps outdoor i yield just under a pound per plant. the indoor taste is candy, the outdoor taste is not bad but no candy... and i flush, even outdoor, 120 gal of ro water per plant the last week.



poorer quality statement you speak for yourself... also with the flavor I've had outdoor that tasted much better than any indoor I've ever had... all depends on the grower...


so like I said, you speak for yourself, and _only_ yourself.


----------



## malignant (Oct 18, 2011)

well i have yet to smoke anything spectacular that was grown outdoor, that being said ive never been to cali. or canada, or anywhere with a thriving cannabis scene. i live in methtown new mexico.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 18, 2011)

malignant said:


> well i have yet to smoke anything spectacular that was grown outdoor, that being said ive never been to cali. or canada, or anywhere with a thriving cannabis scene. i live in methtown new mexico.


yeah, thats whatsup. The outdoor here looks better than the indoor. Same cuts, same moms, vegged together.


----------



## malignant (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah i live in a desert


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2011)

malignant said:


> yeah i live in a desert


thats a bummer but don't knock the desert I live in the nor-cal high desert and we can grow some of the best weed on earth up here... maybe one day you'll be able to try to breed some strains that can actually /flourish / in your area.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 20, 2011)

poplars said:


> thats a bummer but don't knock the desert I live in the nor-cal high desert and we can grow some of the best weed on earth up here... maybe one day you'll be able to try to breed some strains that can actually /flourish / in your area.


big difference between high desert and low desert. high desert is similar climate to the hash motherlands of the hindu kush. low desert is just hot and bad for annual plants.


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> big difference between high desert and low desert. high desert is similar climate to the hash motherlands of the hindu kush. low desert is just hot and bad for annual plants.


ah I could see that...... climatizatoin can do wonders but theres definitely significant atvantages up here from the get-go...


----------



## malignant (Oct 20, 2011)

we are high altitude, its just so dry, you have to use humidifiers if you want your herb to hang for 5 days.. otherwise its bone dry in 3, makes the cure very tricky


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 20, 2011)

malignant said:


> we are high altitude, its just so dry, you have to use humidifiers if you want your herb to hang for 5 days.. otherwise its bone dry in 3, makes the cure very tricky


I've heard all of herb in Colorado and New Mexico are over dried. On the other hand you probably aren't constantly having to prevent powdery mildew like I am lol

actinovate + serenade + sulfur FTW!


----------



## NightbirdX (Oct 20, 2011)

Neem Oil, Matt.  You were the one who taught me that, lol. Neem has always been the best method for dealing with mildew for me. I tried the serenade. That smells like BO and beach lotion, lol. It did work, but not as quickly or long lasting as Neem for me.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 21, 2011)

NightbirdX said:


> Neem Oil, Matt.  You were the one who taught me that, lol. Neem has always been the best method for dealing with mildew for me. I tried the serenade. That smells like BO and beach lotion, lol. It did work, but not as quickly or long lasting as Neem for me.


Heck yeah. Its like I miss one week of neem and my veg tent gets PM (basically 90% RH in the veg tent)


----------



## malignant (Oct 21, 2011)

neem on mildew?? wow, we dont ever have to worry about mildew, mold or any kind of fungis here, its always 0-5% humidity out here.

yeah over drying is a problem. i dry in a sealed bathroom with a leaky shower, and 2 5 gal buckets with airstones to make it take 5 days to dry.. otherwise stems snap in half in 3..


----------



## NightbirdX (Oct 21, 2011)

I live in the midwest and it is a constant battle. Wet falls, winters, and springs, humid summers. Neem for sure has done the best. It doesn't cure the plant of the PM, but it does coat the leaves and make it unable for PM or any fungi to attach and grow on it.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

MILK people!! lactoferrin is your friend!!

(for those of you who think kitty just lost it, i'm talking about the 1:10 skim milk spray for pm.....)


----------



## Breeder (Oct 22, 2011)

For PM issues I suggest you guys look into a nursery product called Oxidate


----------



## ChronicClouds (Oct 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> yeah, trim day, lol. I was sitting there trimming thinking, "Should I do this in a walk-in freezer?"


a hint I received is yes do it in a walk in freezer or outside while snowing. Some of the best hash I've ever seen or smelled.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Oct 24, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> MILK people!! lactoferrin is your friend!!
> 
> (for those of you who think kitty just lost it, i'm talking about the 1:10 skim milk spray for pm.....)


GOOD SHIT !!!!!!!! never even heard of that nor crossed my mind.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 24, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> GOOD SHIT !!!!!!!! never even heard of that nor crossed my mind.


Milk is more of a temporary cure than an actual preventative. I prefer biological methods because they tend to attack the root of the problem instead of just temporarily changing the pH of the plant surface.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Milk is more of a temporary cure than an actual preventative. I prefer biological methods because they tend to attack the root of the problem instead of just temporarily changing the pH of the plant surface.


indeed; this article in wine business monthly talks about a multi-pronged approach for an actual preventative, BUT, of the "alternatives," milk and whey outperformed both "horticultural oil" and bacillus subtilis....
i have to admit i'm very very curious about whey, as it hadn't occurred to me as an option until i read this article....

http://www.winebusiness.com/wbm/?go=getArticle&dataId=46910

_"The materials that displayed efficacy against PM in greenhouse trials were then evaluated in a series of trials in commercial vineyards. The following is a summary of the results from Verdelho and Syrah vineyards:_​ 
_The Bacillus subtilis product provided a significantly lower severity of PM infection than the untreated control but was not as effective in reducing disease severity when compared to sulfur, milk or whey. The bacterium performed more poorly in field trials than it did in the greenhouse trials._​ 
_ Similarly, the potassium bicarbonate material showed efficacy relative to the untreated control in the field, but did not perform as well as sulfur, milk, whey or programs of mixed materials (horticultural oils, potassium bicarbonate, whey and sulfur). And finally, the horticultural oils alone did not perform as well as milk, whey, the combination programs or the potassium bicarbonate._​ 
_Clearly, the best performance was seen in the milk and whey materials, with whey being the single most consistent performer. Whey was shown to be effective in a spray concentration of 15 g/L (2 ounces per gallon) when combined with either a surfactant or horticultural oil._​ 
_Why whey? Milk and whey convey control for PM through several means. For one, free oxygen radicals are produced when milk or whey are exposed to sunlight. The free radicals destroy the fungal hyphae and conidia. Additionally, a natural antimicrobial compound in milk (lactoferrin) ruptures the fungal conidia."_

i've recently been discussing this with one of my gardening gurus and he mentioned something about how the presence of mineral salts in milk are also believed to help inhibit the "grow back".... i always thought milk was a pH thing too, just like baking soda. but apparently there's more to it than that.​


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 24, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> indeed; this article in wine business monthly talks about a multi-pronged approach for an actual preventative, BUT, of the "alternatives," milk and whey outperformed both "horticultural oil" and bacillus subtilis....
> i have to admit i'm very very curious about whey, as it hadn't occurred to me as an option until i read this article....
> 
> http://www.winebusiness.com/wbm/?go=getArticle&dataId=46910
> ...


Good stuff kitty. I didn't know that about whey until you posted it up previously. If this site could be condensed down to the top 100 or so, we'd have something special round heah. But sadly that isn't the case.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is a link to some hash history in the making. The patent holder for ice water hash, Richard Delp, is suing everyone he can while he can. This is the case against Bubbleman's company "Fresh Headies". Its legal info so pretty boring, but its whats really going on in the hash world.
http://cas-ncr-nter03.cas-satj.gc.ca/IndexingQueries/infp_RE_info_e.php?court_no=T-864-08


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 29, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Here is a link to some hash history in the making. The patent holder for ice water hash, Richard Delp, is suing everyone he can while he can. This is the case against Bubbleman's company "Fresh Headies". Its legal info so pretty boring, but its whats really going on in the hash world.
> http://cas-ncr-nter03.cas-satj.gc.ca/IndexingQueries/infp_RE_info_e.php?court_no=T-864-08


Yeah, I've read some crazy shit recently about Bubbleman, Sam the Skunkman, Milla, Robert Connell Clarke and a few other characters. Nasty stuff thrown around...


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2011)

hah that's some funny shit.... patenting methods is kind of a funny thing when people have been doing ice water extraction in the mountains for 1000s of years... he gonna sue them too? haha...


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm teaching a hash class in an hour at organicann in santa rosa. I forgot to announce it here... no worries because there is nothing in class that isn't here. rize up!

Here is my lesson plan:


Halloween Hash Class &#8211; October 29th 2011
Organicann Harvest Market, Santa Rosa
Matt Rize: [email protected] 

Juicing fresh cannabis. 
20 to 30 leaves up to 5X per day
Dr. William Courtney in Mendocino: 707-937-4937
THC/CBD Tinctures from Alta California
99:1 &#8220;euphoria&#8221;, 50:50 &#8220;tranquility&#8221;, and 20:80 &#8220;healing&#8221;
www.4altacalifornia.com
CBD: anti-cancer and much more.

What is Hash? Hash is a concentrated preparation of Cannabis, made of compressed trichomes. Hash is obsolete now.
Cannabis Trichomes: Evolved to prevent herbivory/parasitism. Sticky and intoxicating. Absorbs UV-B. Capitate-stalked (mushroom shape) oil gland. Oil and temperature, cold glands=brittle.
Ice Water Extraction: a process using ice & water to separate and collect the trichome heads from plants. 
Supplies: Ice, Mesh bottom bags, Washing Machine, Spoon, Trichome laden cannabis, Grater, Buckets, Paper Towels, Trays. Silk Screen.
Ice Source: Store bought vs. Homemade. 
2.5 cups of store ice: 327g. 2.5 cups of home ice: 353g. 
RO water makes the best ice.
Chlorine makes ice melt faster. Aerated ice melts faster. 
Freezing extractable matter: Fresh vs. Dried. Aim for 3% to 5% yields, up to 7% if using flowers. Remove pre-freezing: stems, dead laves, debris, big leaves.
Washing machines: or 5 gallon buckets and mixers, paint mixer vs. wooden-spoon on a drill. &#8220;Rize buckets&#8221; for draining.
Bubblebags: separating trichomes with a series of screens. Which bags, when, and why? Rize bucket set up. When the bags drain slowly. Maintenance. Working Bag. The 25 micron bag and when to use it.
Microns: 45-90 & 90-170. Sativa vs. Indica. 
Spray bottles: herding trichomes and washing away the green.
Quality: colors and textures and purity. Stage of maturity. Microscope examination.
Breaking the wet extract up: &#8220;rize style grating&#8221; and other options.
Drying: silk screens, coffee filters, pizza stone, temperature and humidity, crumbling. Towels vs Paper Towels
Second Processing: ironing, pressing, heating, decarboxylation, the shine and the melt. Decarboxylation: THCA &#8594; THC; Active &#8594; Psychoactive. Below 220° F
Curing: what happens during the cure? Polymerization?
Smoking/Vaporizing Extracts: Coals and Hand pressing. Glass rods and three hole bowls. Titanium swing pads and nails. Quartz and Glass nails. Herb Iron. Essential Vape. Healthstone. Affects of smoking extracts versus flowers.
Making your own hash-butter or hash-oil.
Tips for handling frozen hands.
Salvaging moldy/mildewy material via ice water extraction.

Class notes:


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 29, 2011)

What a great thread...........


----------



## malignant (Oct 29, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I'm teaching a hash class in an hour at organicann in santa rosa. I forgot to announce it here... no worries because there is nothing in class that isn't here. rize up!
> 
> Juicing fresh cannabis.
> 20 to 30 leaves up to 5X per day
> ...


i use a wheatgrass juicer for leaves its awesome.. where do you find aerated ice?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 29, 2011)

malignant said:


> i use a wheatgrass juicer for leaves its awesome.. where do you find aerated ice?


Wheat grass juicers are way better than the kind I use, but I get by. Aerated ice is no bueno, it melts faster.


----------



## malignant (Oct 30, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Wheat grass juicers are way better than the kind I use, but I get by. Aerated ice is no bueno, it melts faster.


wouldn't that cause it to get colder faster? if it melts faster doesn't it release more energy?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 30, 2011)

malignant said:


> wouldn't that cause it to get colder faster? if it melts faster doesn't it release more energy?


The extraction process takes time, and holding the mixture as close to 33 degrees F for the entire process is key to getting the cleanest separation. Store bought ice melts too fast, and you have to keep adding more ice as the separation occurs to maintain that 33 degrees.


----------



## malignant (Oct 30, 2011)

so how would one make 20 lbs at home?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 30, 2011)

malignant said:


> so how would one make 20 lbs at home?


20 lbs of extract? thats gonna take a bigger machine or lots of time. all these same techniques apply to larger washing machines and larger bags. just supersize it.


----------



## malignant (Oct 30, 2011)

20lbs of ice


----------



## nl3004.kind (Oct 30, 2011)

malignant said:


> 20lbs of ice


much, much more than that... unless you are using dry ice, and even then...


----------



## malignant (Oct 30, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> much, much more than that... unless you are using dry ice, and even then...


 nah, ive got a 10 bag 5 gal system, 20 lbs and water is just fine, how do you use dry ice for hash? i keep seeing it around and very curious, and what about co2 extraction? ive heard of that aswell. at the studio we were thinking of trying to use liquid oxy, anyone ever try that?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

Dry ice can be used to the make the ice water as cold as possible. Too much and the slurry will freeze so you gotta be careful. Folks also do dry ice dry-screening, followed by an ice water rinse. 

CO2 extractors are from eden labs.


----------



## malignant (Oct 31, 2011)

im a glass blower, so how could i make a glass co2 extractor?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

malignant said:


> im a glass blower, so how could i make a glass co2 extractor?


You can't. CO2 extractions occur under high pressure levels that require a professionally fabricated stainless system. Your extractor needs to be able to handle the pressure and low temps needed to hold CO2 in a liquid phase. Eden labs, check it out.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Oct 31, 2011)

matt, have you seen those "tamisumi" extractors from high times??? are they even worth anything??? i am loathe to spend money one anything that is advertised in high times, but if it works, the price points is ok...


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> matt, have you seen those "tamisumi" extractors from high times??? are they even worth anything??? i am loathe to spend money one anything that is advertised in high times, but if it works, the price points is ok...


they are just advertising in HT. and agreed on the loathing. Here is the actual site: http://tamisiumextractors.com/

The specifics are very state by state, and there is lots of info on the site. The Cup winner here, my friend Vernon Phillips, uses them. So do several other friends. They take some learning I hear, to get a clean extract, but the safety factor and recapture on n-butane are big selling points.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 31, 2011)

How do you run multiple Tamisium loads? It looks like in order to re-collect the butane you have to chill/heat the tubes for an hour then wait to collect whats left............ Running a # would take x hours?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 31, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> How do you run multiple Tamisium loads? It looks like in order to re-collect the butane you have to chill/heat the tubes for an hour then wait to collect whats left............ Running a # would take x hours?


I'm guessing here, but it would seem that if left at room temp for an hour or two after a run that the butane would evap into the upper chamber and be held there by a check valve...


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 31, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'm guessing here, but it would seem that if left at room temp for an hour or two after a run that the butane would evap into the upper chamber and be held there by a check valve...


That's what I was figuring too, but it looked like such a poor design to do that. Should allow a refillable chamber to recirculate over and over again instead, but damn oh well........ That thing would take me a few days to make oil........


----------



## CollieMan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Matt can you go into more detail about the "second processing" methods you mentioned in your hash class overview? Im interested in the different effects and different consistency I can achieve.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2011)

CollieMan1 said:


> Matt can you go into more detail about the "second processing" methods you mentioned in your hash class overview? Im interested in the different effects and different consistency I can achieve.


I don't do any of that. Second processing is used to hide low quality hash. If you ever see pressed hash, its low quality. 

BUT the good news is that I have joined the Kush Organics Vapor Lounge team. This dispensary is right on the 101 in Hopland and they have... A DABS BAR!!!!! Yup, I'm sitting there watching the 101 traffic go by, taking dabs, loving life. Dabs bar for the win! They currently have: Jack Herer ice wax (indoor and out), Hindu Kush ice wax (out), and Sensi Star ice wax (out). 
Jack Herer ice wax indoor:






Hindu Kush ice wax outdoor:






Jack H ice wax outdoor:


----------



## CollieMan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Once grated and dried in a pile..does the hash go directly into the cure jar for the final process before smoking?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2011)

CollieMan1 said:


> Once grated and dried in a pile..does the hash go directly into the cure jar for the final process before smoking?


yes. drying takes from 24 to 48 hours depending on several factors like ambient RH and Temp. Basically every other ice technique takes several days to a week to dry completely. maximum surface area means fastest drying.


----------



## kush fario (Nov 2, 2011)

oh man that dab bar sounds delightful and that hindu jusg outdoor looks absolutly ammazing along with the others but that just looks like it gives delishous creamy hoots!


----------



## apollo4 (Nov 2, 2011)

thanx rize! love your work.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2011)

apollo4 said:


> thanx rize! love your work.


thank you kindly. i was going to make a hash how to book, then decided I'd rather give it away for free here. 

I just started working with Kush Organics Vapor Lounge in Hopland so the folks going up and down the 101 (if you know what I mean  ) now have a safe place to dab out on some ice wax between the bay and the emerald triangle.

Here is Sensi Star ice wax. 






Here is some Super Grape Ape. Both of these are from outdoor organic gardens.


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2011)

idk why, might be because I'm a dedicated outdoor grower... but the hash from those outdoor plants looks MUCH more appealing to me...like that shit looks way stronger.... yum yum. can't wait till I can contribute some pics....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2011)

......


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 3, 2011)

Matt Rize, you are one sexy bitch. Great info here. Thank you!!!

cheers mate
mr.bond


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 3, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> Matt Rize, you are one sexy bitch. Great info here. Thank you!!!
> 
> cheers mate
> mr.bond


So many jokes to make so little time...................


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Nov 6, 2011)

So I've recently been using your method with a bubble machine. I was wonderingnifyou could break down how you dry it and cure it? We have been doing what we do with bud only in cooler rooms. Is the process of drying and curing as extensive to drying bud? Thanks much.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 6, 2011)

Matt

Thanks for the pointers & my bubble is getting better & better






45 Micron bag of some outdoors

T


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 6, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> So I've recently been using your method with a bubble machine. I was wonderingnifyou could break down how you dry it and cure it? We have been doing what we do with bud only in cooler rooms. Is the process of drying and curing as extensive to drying bud? Thanks much.


The techniques are on this thread, with pictures. I don't remember where but you can change your setting to display more posts per page and you will see the microplaner/strainer combo that I suggest you begin with. Break the hash up as much as possible after wicking the water out. Let it dry, that is super important.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Matt
> 
> Thanks for the pointers & my bubble is getting better & better
> 45 Micron bag of some outdoors
> ...


Nice work! Break that patty up as much as possible right away next time. Gotta let it really get dry ASAP after separation.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2011)

I want you all to make the highest quality extracts for yourself so I can retire. 

My friend followed my tutorials and made some hash for the first time. Here it is:


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 7, 2011)

you're a great teacher sir!!! + rep to your friend!!!


----------



## 420forme (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info Matt, has really helped the quality of my bubble. I do have one question, why don't you use a smaller 25 micron bag? Isn't that the cleanest seperation?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2011)

420forme said:


> Thanks for all the great info Matt, has really helped the quality of my bubble. I do have one question, why don't you use a smaller 25 micron bag? Isn't that the cleanest seperation?


no, the 25 is usually not the cleanest, that bag catches the tiny green chlorophyll particles. i dont even use a 25 anymore because it drains so slow and makes a cooking grade hash.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 7, 2011)

hey prof rize... got my hands on some fresh unfrozen sugar leaf.... anything special/different i should do? <3


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 8, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hey prof rize... got my hands on some fresh unfrozen sugar leaf.... anything special/different i should do? <3


freeze it asap. then use it after 24+ hours of freezing. you don't need to soak to rehydrate before extraction like you would with dry trim.


----------



## malignant (Nov 10, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> freeze it asap. then use it after 24+ hours of freezing. you don't need to soak to rehydrate before extraction like you would with dry trim.


 wet trim/buds produce the best product.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is moving asap>>> extracts forum!!! Yay!!! ...pats self on back


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2011)

My vegan organic Vortex ice wax tested at 59% and 60% THC at Steep Hill Lab, on a GC and a newer device I can't mention yet. 

Vortex vegan organic by Matt Rize


Vortex vegan organic by Matt Rize

This Og Kush is friggin amazing too, probably not as high THC. That vortex spins my head and makes it so I can't drive.

Og Kush by Matt Rize


----------



## moash (Nov 10, 2011)

What is a GC?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2011)

moash said:


> What is a GC?


Gas Chromatograph, the device used for most lab testing, also what I specifically studied in college. The other device used commonly is HPLC, high pressure liquid chromotography, also studied that in depth. The new device is revolutionary because its small and non-destructive, meaning you can smoke the sample after analysis.


----------



## moash (Nov 10, 2011)

> meaning you can smoke the sample after analysis.


Now that's state of the art!


----------



## watashi (Nov 11, 2011)

Matt, 
Thank's for such a helpful thread - though i've been catching ice hash info from many sites around, I found a lot new and practical tips here. Respects.
I have one question related to curing process. Many sources and my personal talks with local guys in India, for example, say that hash has to be cured at least one year to become REAL HASH. As far as I'm only doing my first steps towards ice water hash and consider to strore my product for a while, can you advise on maximum time or oldest hash you had occasion to smoke? Was it your hash? What is the best way to store IWH let's say for one year? 
In Uzbekistan (former USSR republic - now independant state near China boarder) one guy sweared to me that he used to smoke local hash stored since 1945 and it was awesome??


----------



## doowmd (Nov 11, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> This thread is moving asap>>> extracts forum!!! Yay!!! ...pats self on back



New forum? Cool!



watashi said:


> Matt,
> Thank's for such a helpful thread - though i've been catching ice hash info from many sites around, I found a lot new and practical tips here. Respects.
> I have one question related to curing process. Many sources and my personal talks with local guys in India, for example, say that hash has to be cured at least one year to become REAL HASH. As far as I'm only doing my first steps towards ice water hash and consider to strore my product for a while, can you advise on maximum time or oldest hash you had occasion to smoke? Was it your hash? What is the best way to store IWH let's say for one year?
> In Uzbekistan (former USSR republic - now independant state near China boarder) one guy sweared to me that he used to smoke local hash stored since 1945 and it was awesome??



That's a very interesting question! Looking forward to reading your answer(s) on that Matt!
I know that the chems (CBD/CBN/THC) in mj change w/ age and, like steak/wine/cheese etc., bud can/does become better w/ a long cure, so it seems reasonable to assume the same improvement would happen w/ hash?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 11, 2011)

watashi said:


> Matt,
> Thank's for such a helpful thread - though i've been catching ice hash info from many sites around, I found a lot new and practical tips here. Respects.
> I have one question related to curing process. Many sources and my personal talks with local guys in India, for example, say that hash has to be cured at least one year to become REAL HASH. As far as I'm only doing my first steps towards ice water hash and consider to strore my product for a while, can you advise on maximum time or oldest hash you had occasion to smoke? Was it your hash? What is the best way to store IWH let's say for one year?
> In Uzbekistan (former USSR republic - now independant state near China boarder) one guy sweared to me that he used to smoke local hash stored since 1945 and it was awesome??


Hash does not need curing to be hash, that is only for old school contaminated hash. Pure extracts can be smoked about 24 hours after being made, although they continue to cure over a couple weeks. After about 6 months the potency actually goes down as THC is converted to CBN.

Curing is generally to allow the green matter to breakdown, that applies to flower and extracts. When you have no green matter, the cure is much shorter.


----------



## Bodhi Diesel (Nov 11, 2011)

Matt, How do you keep from contacting the Micro-Plane with fingertips as it crumbles??


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 11, 2011)

Bodhi Diesel said:


> Matt, How do you keep from contacting the Micro-Plane with fingertips as it crumbles??


Experience and careful work. I have 1000 hours microplane experience from my kitchen career. Once you get to the end you can grate with the grain of the razors instead of against to crumble what is left without shaving your finger tips.


----------



## Mattysville (Nov 11, 2011)

got my bags last night! I ordered off amazon (local shop was sold out) and to my happy surprise there were 2'identical 5 gallon 5 bag systems. I check my checking account and my amazon order and only ordered/charged for 1! BONUS!! Planning on doing a few runs in each on Tuesday. I'll post pics as I do and through the curing!


----------



## malignant (Nov 13, 2011)

Mattysville said:


> got my bags last night! I ordered off amazon (local shop was sold out) and to my happy surprise there were 2'identical 5 gallon 5 bag systems. I check my checking account and my amazon order and only ordered/charged for 1! BONUS!! Planning on doing a few runs in each on Tuesday. I'll post pics as I do and through the curing!


what brand did you get?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 14, 2011)

Agent Orange ice wax. Outdoor organic. Looks orange, smells orange, tastes orange.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 14, 2011)

that's just orange zest!!!! hahahahahahahahahaha

amazing once again dude!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 14, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that's just orange zest!!!! hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> amazing once again dude!!!!!!


Thanks man. Next ice wax class is December 11th at Kushorganics VaporLounge in Hopland CA. Its the sickest hash bar in the world. They have the best concentrates in the state and a 10K Hitman "borch"


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 14, 2011)

That thing is insane.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> That thing is insane.


right. I wouldn't drop 10K on a piece but I'll dab the sh&t out of it!

Here's the OG Kush ice wax lab result as a screen shot. Thank you Steep Hill Lab for the test.
test data on hold... sorry about that

Heres the OG


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice. How'd the Agent Orange test? I've been thinking about giving that one a go 'round too.


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 16, 2011)

i dunno if this has been asked, but i followed subs method of handstirring with some cheap bags off ebay, off half of a plastic bags worth of trim and some small buds i managed 3 grams of hash, i didnt collect anything in the 160 cept straight garbage, absolutely nothing in the 73 but ALL in the 25. its been sitting out for the past 5 days and still has a texture like that of taffy, i thought it was supposed to dry and crumble in 24-48 hrs...

smoking it is alot like smoking resin, sure it bubbles and you get a mad good hit but theres hardly any taste. did i do something wrong? is this good hash for smoking or should i just use it for cooking, also if i used it for cooking, how much should i put in a single batch of brownies? is 2 grams of bubble enough or am i way undershooting it lol. ill post pics if u guys need them.


----------



## moash (Nov 16, 2011)

> ill post pics if u guys need them.


Thats always a plus


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 16, 2011)

ask and you shall recieve, note: they were laying flat to dry for 2 days on a drying screen provided by the bubblebagdude 
obviously the tan one is from the first run and the browner one from the second, hope i can nail this in the next 1-2 go's


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 16, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Very nice. How'd the Agent Orange test? I've been thinking about giving that one a go 'round too.


Didn't get it analyzed, but I'm guessing around 50% THC just based on what I know about the strain and the THC% of the flowers.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 16, 2011)

midwestmmj said:


> i dunno if this has been asked, but i followed subs method of handstirring with some cheap bags off ebay, off half of a plastic bags worth of trim and some small buds i managed 3 grams of hash, i didnt collect anything in the 160 cept straight garbage, absolutely nothing in the 73 but ALL in the 25. its been sitting out for the past 5 days and still has a texture like that of taffy, i thought it was supposed to dry and crumble in 24-48 hrs...
> 
> smoking it is alot like smoking resin, sure it bubbles and you get a mad good hit but theres hardly any taste. did i do something wrong? is this good hash for smoking or should i just use it for cooking, also if i used it for cooking, how much should i put in a single batch of brownies? is 2 grams of bubble enough or am i way undershooting it lol. ill post pics if u guys need them.


Sounds like immature product. You should have got a decent amount in the 73 bag... and don't make hash the way Sub does lol

The 160 should be garbage, the 73 should be the highest purity, and the 25 catches the immature trichomes. Taffy is good, but it means your hash is probably still wet on the inside. The taste is 100% dependent on the grow, and again if there is no taste it probably means the starting material was not mature.

If you want to make brownies, I would put at least a 1/4 ounce of hash in the batter. That way you can eat just one brownie instead of the whole pan.

The major step you missed in making ice water extract is breaking it up after making it, to let it dry. Thats how I get such pretty colors.


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 16, 2011)

Ahh ok, after cleaning my pipe I realize its not bad at all and I think it is a little moist maybe still. As for the trich size, I was growin vortex and I'm not sure if sativas have smaller resin heads or if I need to wait one more week. They came down at 8 but this time I'm going at least 9 weeks.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 16, 2011)

midwestmmj said:


> Ahh ok, after cleaning my pipe I realize its not bad at all and I think it is a little moist maybe still. As for the trich size, I was growin vortex and I'm not sure if sativas have smaller resin heads or if I need to wait one more week. They came down at 8 but this time I'm going at least 9 weeks.


Yes, I just grew vortex twice in a row and 9 to 10 weeks is more fitting for the genetics. I had good yields in my 73 and 120 bags for the vortex when grown to maturity. And my vortex ice wax tested 60% THC, high for ice water extract of any genetics.


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 16, 2011)

Damn...straight damnnnn. Once I'm rollin ill get the bubbleator!!!! What a epic sounding washing machine. Thanks for the advice. I pmed u a question if u have time to check it out.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

midwestmmj said:


> Damn...straight damnnnn. Once I'm rollin ill get the bubbleator!!!! What a epic sounding washing machine. Thanks for the advice. I pmed u a question if u have time to check it out.


Here's my machine  all about patience and letting it be cold. OHHHHMMMM1


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

Got a new Hitman cyclone. So sick, just for extracts by design.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 22, 2011)

So when can I make you a real dome for that tube?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> So when can I make you a real dome for that tube?


that dome was made by Sam 'Samson' Weinfeld, maybe Mike Warren was in on the milli. I can't use globe style, I shovel wax, sometimes double shovel.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I can't use globe style, I shovel wax, sometimes double shovel.


Translate?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Translate?


I use a small stainless steel shovel shaped 'carving tool' to literally shovel my ice water wax onto the nail. My favorite shovel is the second from the top, the curved one.

Double shovel now makes sense right? I use a big ol V3 and it holds heat long enough for two in a row.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

hahahahahaha im not the only one that uses stainless carving tools! yes yess!


----------



## CollieMan1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I use a small stainless steel shovel shaped 'carving tool' to literally shovel my ice water wax onto the nail. My favorite shovel is the second from the top, the curved one.
> 
> Double shovel now makes sense right? I use a big ol V3 and it holds heat long enough for two in a row.


Dude! We are new friends...its not often I find someone that can smoke for real! Come up to Washington for those full melt gauntlets


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

CollieMan1 said:


> Dude! We are new friends...its not often I find someone that can smoke for real! Come up to Washington for those full melt gauntlets


A shovel, some ice wax, and my Hitman cyclone. I'm a happy rizer. Hash coma time!


----------



## CollieMan1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Where can I get one of those dab and shovel kits


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 23, 2011)

CollieMan1 said:


> Where can I get one of those dab and shovel kits


I got mine at Kush Organics Vapor Lounge in Hopland. I think you can order them from harbor freight for a dollar each. http://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-stainless-steel-carving-set-34152.html
rizeup!


----------



## malignant (Nov 24, 2011)

i use an oil bubbleand a needle, get the bubble hot and drop the needle in the hole. i also have an oil dome bubbler, just feel like it looses something when it goes through water


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

Made a new youtube video today;
[video=youtube;-p05CI30N-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p05CI30N-U[/video]


----------



## T Ray (Nov 24, 2011)

MRize,

That is very impressive. Nice work.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

malignant said:


> i use an oil bubbleand a needle, get the bubble hot and drop the needle in the hole. i also have an oil dome bubbler, just feel like it looses something when it goes through water


Got a pic of it? I'd guess that the oil dome bubbler is too big? Oil devices favor tabletops and micro size pieces for sure....................


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I use a small stainless steel shovel shaped 'carving tool' to literally shovel my ice water wax onto the nail. My favorite shovel is the second from the top, the curved one.
> 
> Double shovel now makes sense right? I use a big ol V3 and it holds heat long enough for two in a row.


Dr. Rize, lol. 
Rize up!


----------



## CdnBud (Nov 26, 2011)

Great video Matt.
Awesome hash porn.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2011)

i was smoking on that bowl load of hash we didn't finish. it started melting into oil and wanted to fall thru the bowl. i had to gently remove it from the bowl and put a little bud under it. 

can we make some of that with the trim i have, or is it too dry? i'm willing to share what we get if you wanna help show me how to achieve those results.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i was smoking on that bowl load of hash we didn't finish. it started melting into oil and wanted to fall thru the bowl. i had to gently remove it from the bowl and put a little bud under it.
> 
> can we make some of that with the trim i have, or is it too dry? i'm willing to share what we get if you wanna help show me how to achieve those results.


Probably too dry. Most of the trim I work with is fresh frozen which helps maintain the meltyness of the extract. We can try tho, a lot of the melt has to do with the genetics.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Made a new youtube video today;
> [video=youtube;-p05CI30N-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p05CI30N-U[/video]


How did I miss this video?
Matt, you're doing God's work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Probably too dry. Most of the trim I work with is fresh frozen which helps maintain the meltyness of the extract. We can try tho, a lot of the melt has to do with the genetics.


honey oil it is then.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 27, 2011)

Stepping up my dabs game big time!

New V3 adjustable Titanium nail






V3 + Hitman for the win!


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 27, 2011)

how is that supposed to work, might be a dumb question but ive never seen anything like that, nice honeycomb diffuser  wish i could afford a similar piece. but ive already made up my mind, next glass bowl is coming from fdd, man his glass is wicked.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 27, 2011)

yea, you gotta explain that thing.... what is it for? is it hollow?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 27, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> yea, you gotta explain that thing.... what is it for? is it hollow?


I'll do a youtube later today. Its a bong for hash. You heat the nail with a torch, put an open top dome over the nail, and drop a piece of hash on it. The vapor/smoke goes thru the percolator, then thru the cyclone.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 27, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I'll do a youtube later today. Its a bong for hash. You heat the nail with a torch, put an open top dome over the nail, and drop a piece of hash on it. The vapor/smoke goes thru the percolator, then thru the cyclone.


sweet man, I gotta see this!!! I have been wanting something better to smoke hash from for a while now... is there a special reason it is titanium?

can't wait to see your video!!!


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;EHhp5OzkdiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHhp5OzkdiA[/video]
The slots on the part of the nail that screw up and down are like that so the smoke can pass through. It's titanium because smoke purists don't want to smoke out of anything metal so they had to make it out of a metal that doesn't let off chemicals/fumes when heated.
[video=youtube;9N-8kuSpHGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N-8kuSpHGs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 27, 2011)

so what makes them better than just the regular glass nails then? last longer? maybe easier to clean?

i understand titanium is the purest metal... but isn't glass even more pure? 

... just asking to learn... not debating or bashing in ANY way. i wanna get something soon and never saw a metal one before.... lt looks like a PITA to use torches like that... I use hempwix so it would be difficult for me to use the metal.

BTW.... bad ass rip dude!!! and the 2nd video was really cool looking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 27, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> so what makes them better than just the regular glass nails then? last longer? maybe easier to clean?
> 
> i understand titanium is the purest metal... but isn't glass even more pure?
> 
> ...


The titanium nails hold heat better, longer, ect. They don't break either. I have all three (glass, quartz, and Ti) but I only use the Titanium


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 27, 2011)

If you heat it up red hot like beansly did there, how many minutes of smoking do you get? long enough to share with a friend or two?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 27, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> If you heat it up red hot like beansly did there, how many minutes of smoking do you get? long enough to share with a friend or two?


Depends. I let the nail cool off to not red hot before using it. On my big V3 nail I can get a good three back-to-back dabs if we are quick


----------



## Bodhi Diesel (Nov 27, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Depends. I let the nail cool off to not red hot before using it. On my big V3 nail I can get a good three back-to-back dabs if we are quick


 Having the three dabs ready to go is the key.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 27, 2011)

Bodhi Diesel said:


> Having the three dabs ready to go is the key.


we've been sneak-a-dabbing, that where you run up on someone dabbing and throw a glob on top of the dab they layed down. 

the dabtender at Kush Organics Vapor Lounge got me last night with a second glob he had behind his back. Took me to my knees.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> we've been sneak-a-dabbing, that where you run up on someone dabbing and throw a glob on top of the dab they layed down.
> 
> the dabtender at Kush Organics Vapor Lounge got me last night with a second glob he had behind his back. Took me to my knees.


 I just want to you to know what an AWESOME man game that is.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> If you heat it up red hot like beansly did there, how many minutes of smoking do you get? long enough to share with a friend or two?


 Sorry, I shouldn't have given you the impression that was me in the vid. I just pulled them off youtube.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 27, 2011)

ah damn... well kudo's to the dude that did!!!


----------



## malignant (Nov 27, 2011)

small controlled hits, no waste. id rather keep heating and burn through more propane than loose a single square mm of precious smoke..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2011)

i find more, smaller dabs work better for me as well. i hate when snot comes out my eyes.


----------



## Bodhi Diesel (Nov 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i find more, smaller dabs work better for me as well. i hate when snot comes out my eyes.


I agree with more and smaller. I have to avoid coughing at all costs. A coughing spasm would cause indescribable pain. Which is why I'm dabbing in the first place, to alleviate pain.


----------



## malignant (Nov 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i hate when snot comes out my eyes.


 just happened to me a few min ago...


----------



## CdnBud (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Matt...great thread and amazing pics...What is the proper way to store ice wax and what do you think the storage life is?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 29, 2011)

Nepalese ice wax






tru OG Kush ice wax


----------



## 'ome Grown (Nov 29, 2011)

Yo Matt,

Is there a difference in type of high between the different grades of bubble hash? Or is it just a difference in quality (~potency)?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 29, 2011)

'ome Grown said:


> Yo Matt,
> 
> Is there a difference in type of high between the different grades of bubble hash? Or is it just a difference in quality (~potency)?


Different grades smoke differently. If you are into dabs, then the top grades are a must because they melt better. The high is pretty similar I would say.


----------



## 'ome Grown (Nov 29, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Different grades smoke differently. If you are into dabs, then the top grades are a must because they melt better. The high is pretty similar I would say.


Cheers mate.

Just saw on this video that she said that the sativa and indica trichomes are different sizes and different grades contain differing ratios of sativa and indica trichomes...so knowing that different strains get different amounts of product with different bags I just assumed that this was because of the ratio of sativa/indica in the breeding, i.e. 50/50 sativa/indica would have an even amount of product per bag, but a indica dominant strain would have more product in the larger micron sized bags than the smaller ones...

So I was thinking that if you grew out one plant that you knew was 50/50 indica/sativa then you could grade your hash into 'sativa dominant' hash and 'indica dominant' hash...

But as you say, the high is pretty similar...so I guess I must have been thinking about it a bit too much. I'm getting some bags soon, as I have found a supply of trimmings from a friend...I will do both a complete 8 bag run to get a feel for the whole process and differing grades...and then just do the 220/120/45 - Waste/tinctures and edibles/smoke.

Cheers


----------



## malignant (Nov 29, 2011)

dude... why did i never think of making a bucket to drain... just pour and walk away come back a few hours later.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 29, 2011)

malignant said:


> dude... why did i never think of making a bucket to drain... just pour and walk away come back a few hours later.


Like 10 or 15 minutes really. Just long enough to double dab. I still have to shake the bags if I run an oversized load to help keep the bags draining.


----------



## moash (Nov 29, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Like 10 or 15 minutes really. Just long enough to double dab. I still have to shake the bags if I run an oversized load to help keep the bags draining.


I hate that,so time consuming....


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 29, 2011)

moash said:


> I hate that,so time consuming....


I don't overload anymore. I've stepped up to 20 gallon bags so its really not an issue with the upgrade.


----------



## CollieMan1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Matt...do you still run the 20 gallon bags if you were only processing a couple ounces of product? It seems like you can get a lot of ice surface area running small amounts of trim in a 20 gallon bubblexl...yet if you need to run lots of product you still can! More ice = colder = clean extract!


----------



## CollieMan1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Curious....what kind of yields can you get running a full load of super heady nuggets in a bubblexl and 20 gallon bags. ?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 29, 2011)

CollieMan1 said:


> Matt...do you still run the 20 gallon bags if you were only processing a couple ounces of product? It seems like you can get a lot of ice surface area running small amounts of trim in a 20 gallon bubblexl...yet if you need to run lots of product you still can! More ice = colder = clean extract!


 20 gallon bags are for the bigger loads. Agreed on your equation with the addition of: RO ice > other ice.



CollieMan1 said:


> Curious....what kind of yields can you get running a full load of super heady nuggets in a bubblexl and 20 gallon bags. ?


 Good yields, I dont really keep track.


----------



## CdnBud (Nov 30, 2011)

*Hey Matt...great thread and amazing pics...What is the proper way to store ice wax and what do you think the storage life is? *


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 30, 2011)

CdnBud said:


> *Hey Matt...great thread and amazing pics...What is the proper way to store ice wax and what do you think the storage life is? *


Just same old same old. Glass jars in the dark. Hash keeps for at least 6 months before it starts to lose potency.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 30, 2011)

hey Matt as you know I have been subbed to your thread for quite a long time now, I am taking the plunge and buying some bags soon. I have found these Earth Worth bags at a good price and i was wondering what your thoughts were.... 

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Worth-Gallon-Extract-Essential/dp/B005UNJVW0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1322686739&sr=8-6


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 30, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hey Matt as you know I have been subbed to your thread for quite a long time now, I am taking the plunge and buying some bags soon. I have found these Earth Worth bags at a good price and i was wondering what your thoughts were....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Worth-Gallon-Extract-Essential/dp/B005UNJVW0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1322686739&sr=8-6


I have not used these bags so its hard to say. I like the monofilament screen. I am not sure about their stitching or their bag material. Bags should be double stitched and not lined. 

Here is the description:


> What is so special about the Earth Worth Bubble Extract Systems? Quality and value! Earth Worth offers the best bubble extract system on the market that blows the competition away. The Earth Worth Bubble Extract System is designed for cold-press extraction of essential oils from plant material. Essential oils are used for home made aromatherapy, quality handmade soaps, organic cleaning products or essential oil sents... get creative! Extract oils for cooking and flavoring oils and vinegars, home remodies, composting, etc. From lavender bath salts to guano... let your imagination be your guide!Outstanding Featuresesigned to fit over most 5 gallon bucket rimsHandy locking drawstrings make handling a breezeEasy cleanupHigh quality micron screens - made of durable monofilament polyesterSuper quick setup and ID-Micropore bags are color-coded by micron sizeEight bags from 25 microns to 220 micronsMulti-Uses - Essential Oil Extraction, Composting, Guano Tea


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for your honesty!!! I know i probably won't use half those sizes, but they could make a nice back up if i get in a jam!! I've called the company and they seem quite proud of their product, they were very polite and seemed straight forward. I will probably buy them tonight. the bags are made of nylon and they have a waterproof coating on them. I'm not sure of the stitching, i didn't ask. the zoomed in photo appears to have two or three rows of stitching. My G/F is an awesome seamstress, I'm sure she could fix em up if needed...

Thanks again bro!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 30, 2011)

oh yea.... one more thing dude.... Is this still true?

Originally Posted by Matt Rize 
I'm using just the 45 and the 160 now, pretty much for every strain. The work bag is 225 or something like that, for the machine. I like the company (freshheadies.com aka bubbleman's site).


----------



## CollieMan1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Matt...how about a list of your top 5 favorite full melt genetics. I love growing massive melty resin heads and im in the market for some new delicious genetics to turn into fmcd....any ideas?


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

rocklock made a lovely hash, i use payloads 9 bag system, its lovely and only 350$


----------



## moash (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.monstergardens.com/index.php?product_id=231&page=shop.product_details&category_id=38&flypage=flypage.tpl&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=68&vmcchk=1&Itemid=68
nice


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Thank you for your honesty!!! I know i probably won't use half those sizes, but they could make a nice back up if i get in a jam!! I've called the company and they seem quite proud of their product, they were very polite and seemed straight forward. I will probably buy them tonight. the bags are made of nylon and they have a waterproof coating on them. I'm not sure of the stitching, i didn't ask. the zoomed in photo appears to have two or three rows of stitching. My G/F is an awesome seamstress, I'm sure she could fix em up if needed...
> 
> Thanks again bro!!!


I hate the waterproof coating just fyi.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> oh yea.... one more thing dude.... Is this still true?
> 
> Originally Posted by Matt Rize
> I'm using just the 45 and the 160 now, pretty much for every strain. The work bag is 225 or something like that, for the machine. I like the company (freshheadies.com aka bubbleman's site).


I use more bags now, pretty much all of them. When I first started this thread I was doing more of a commercial process. 



CollieMan1 said:


> Matt...how about a list of your top 5 favorite full melt genetics. I love growing massive melty resin heads and im in the market for some new delicious genetics to turn into fmcd....any ideas?


Sours, and OGs


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I use more bags now, pretty much all of them. When I first started this thread I was doing more of a commercial process.


cool!! That's good to hear. it sounds like all quality bags are good to use!! how about the screen size, are you still using the 45 and the 160? and IDK or I'm not telling you is an acceptable answer to me..... just wanna learn from the best!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> cool!! That's good to hear. it sounds like all quality bags are good to use!! how about the screen size, are you still using the 45 and the 160? and IDK or I'm not telling you is an acceptable answer to me..... just wanna learn from the best!!


I use them all except the 25 because its a bitch to drain and the extract is not pure. If you see my ice wax at Collective Conscious Apothecary in Hopland, they are sold with the micron bag used on them. 73, 90, and 120 are the best grades. Which one is best depends on the genetics and grow. Occasionally the 45 will be the best grade. Sometimes I use a 38 instead of the 45, and sometimes I dont use the 90 if the 73 and 90 are exactly the same.


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

that's some experience right there!!!!!!!!!!! thanks again for all your help.... I'm excited to get my feet wet!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that's some experience right there!!!!!!!!!!! thanks again for all your help.... I'm excited to get my feet wet!!!


no problem, you are welcome. This thread is the #1 resource for ice water extract on the web... because everyone else keeps their techniques secret.


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

i agree 100%!!! I petitioned a couple mods in the past to make it a sticky but had no luck!


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Matt I know I remember seeing it in this thread just can't find it right now...your wax is killing me ha ha....in a good way. Anyways what was your preference in using wet trim vs dry trim?


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Dec 1, 2011)

Nevermind man found it...you prefer dry instead of wet. Awesome. Have you ever done a side by side comparison? Just curious what the outcome was if there even is one.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 1, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Nevermind man found it...you prefer dry instead of wet. Awesome. Have you ever done a side by side comparison? Just curious what the outcome was if there even is one.


I prefer wet trim that is fresh frozen.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 1, 2011)

NYC Diesel x OG Ice Wax.... rizeup!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I prefer wet trim that is fresh frozen.


I am also an active user at bubbleponics, and RPsmoke speaks very highly of you. he posts he way and your way of doing things..... It's really cool to see the differences. you guys are the best in the biz that's for sure!!!!!!


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

those pics are sexy


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 2, 2011)

What are dabs? Couldn't find much about them except for the thin glass or metal...do you use them to shovel the hash into a pipe of some sort?

Also, Matt do you still only use the 45 as a catch bag? Or do you use the full range now? If so which grade do you like to photograph the most? 73?


----------



## CollieMan1 (Dec 2, 2011)

When doing live whole plant extraction...should I cut the plant down and chop it up straight into the bubblenow? Or cut the plant down freeze for a few hours then run through the bubblenow?


----------



## midwestmmj (Dec 2, 2011)

Freeze it!!!!! Trichs get ooey gooey without being frozen. If its not frozen then they wont be as brittle therefore decreasing yield. If you read matts post he uses freshly frozen trim meaning no dry and FROZEN product.


----------



## midwestmmj (Dec 2, 2011)

And also I was wondeing the same thing as home grown, wtf are dabs, to me it sounds like a small bit of hash ready to be thrown onto the heating element.


----------



## moash (Dec 2, 2011)

a dab here, a dab there
mid west is on the money...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 2, 2011)

'ome Grown said:


> What are dabs? Couldn't find much about them except for the thin glass or metal...do you use them to shovel the hash into a pipe of some sort?
> 
> Also, Matt do you still only use the 45 as a catch bag? Or do you use the full range now? If so which grade do you like to photograph the most? 73?


All you have to do is READ.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 2, 2011)

> dab	82 up, 39 down
> A single dose of hash oil. The amount of hash oil one will be consuming in one hit. Usually ranging in weight of .1g to .8g.
> Take a dab of this errl. That's a big dab. What a waste, you don't need a dab that big. I bet I can take a bigger dab than you.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dab


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 2, 2011)

yabba dabba do!!!


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheer mate. Sounds a bit like hot knives.

Just got some bubble bags from the official rep here in Australia...will be giving them a run next week. 

I am considering using some of my brewing equipment for the mixing part. I have an ice cooler mash tun (bascially an esky with a false bottom - like this ). Can I use more than the standard 200 grams of trim if I am using more than 20 litres in the tun? I.e. mix up a double batch of ice/water/trim and then just run it through the bags in 2 stages...or have it just continuously running through a bag and catch the water in a large container?

Or has this been covered somewhere in the 45 pages of replies in this thread?

Cheers


----------



## CollieMan1 (Dec 5, 2011)

does anyone know if Phillips Rx concentates are butane, ntane, co2 or what? how are they so strong!?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 5, 2011)

CollieMan1 said:


> does anyone know if Phillips Rx concentates are butane, ntane, co2 or what? how are they so strong!?


its bho. vern is a friend. he only smokes his "silly putty" and my "ice wax". Same for myself. we rule the scene in cali.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 5, 2011)

I visited Revere Glass School in Berkeley today, Dustin Revere showed me around, dabbed out with me, and I scored a heady hash rig. Its a smaller piece with a shower head percolator. 
http://www.revereglass.com/x1/

It has a built in dish, dabber holder, and dome holder.






Here is a closer picture, with the dome on the dome holder.






And it fits perfectly in my ride






Here is the "shower head" percolator





rizeup!


----------



## CollieMan1 (Dec 5, 2011)

every hash head needs a cup holder micro!!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice glass sir. Where do you get hash/hash oil bowls/bongs?? I was looking for some the other day but had trouble finding them.


----------



## kush fario (Dec 6, 2011)

alot of head shops cary them depending on where you live im not sure a a good web vender but im sure a google serch of oil domes will show some results! or hash skillit thats what we call them up here in canada


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 6, 2011)

I have been checking them out on aqua lab technology...

Can't wait to get myself one. That one in the pics looks very sophisticated...I like it.

Cheers


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 7, 2011)

'ome Grown said:


> I have been checking them out on aqua lab technology...
> 
> Can't wait to get myself one. That one in the pics looks very sophisticated...I like it.
> 
> Cheers


Aqualab is aight. 

Contact me via PM and I can get you direct sales from either Revere Glass or Hitman Glassworks.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Dec 7, 2011)

YoUr new piece is amazing man. Any way they ship orders? If not I'm due for a vacation..just hate up north when it's is freezing


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 7, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> YoUr new piece is amazing man. Any way they ship orders? If not I'm due for a vacation..just hate up north when it's is freezing


Yeah man, shipping is possible. Hit me up via private message and I'll link you with RPsmoke (a member here) to get a direct sale connection. Don't pay store prices


----------



## malignant (Dec 7, 2011)

whats the nail? i use glass, it that better than glass?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 7, 2011)

malignant said:


> whats the nail? i use glass, it that better than glass?


That is one of those adjustable "highly educated" titanium nails from aqualab. I'm not sure its better than glass, just different. It sure holds the heat better and won't break. I use glass, quartz, and Titanium, but mostly Ti.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 9, 2011)

tru OG Kush ice wax
















rize up!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 9, 2011)

Above ice water extracted OG Kush wax in action... rize up!
[video=youtube;oaOmfwd1KSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaOmfwd1KSo[/video]

[video=youtube;HgT4oePHfag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgT4oePHfag[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 9, 2011)

rizeup indeed 

I bet that og makes your face melt, mmmmm


----------



## moash (Dec 9, 2011)

That camera of yours,is awesome...


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 9, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> YoUr new piece is amazing man. Any way they ship orders? If not I'm due for a vacation..just hate up north when it's is freezing


Tell them I sent you for the hook-up price:


http://www.revereglass.com
2525 8th street
Berkeley, CA, USA
510-233-3473 (fire)
[email protected]


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 10, 2011)

moash said:


> That camera of yours,is awesome...


Thanks Mo, I made another vid just now... heh
[video=youtube;DKKY2kANPJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKKY2kANPJc[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 12, 2011)

And introducing... THE SHOVEL DAB!
[video=youtube;BqOSIb08SwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqOSIb08SwE[/video]

rize up!


----------



## moash (Dec 12, 2011)

haha
Thats for when you get to the bottom of the jar


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll be over in a sec. for the lunch time dabs.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 12, 2011)

moash said:


> haha
> Thats for when you get to the bottom of the jar


That was most def from the bottom of the jar...lol


upthearsenal said:


> I'll be over in a sec. for the lunch time dabs.


The Ti is ready. BYOshovel LOL


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 12, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> rize up!


Lol. Is that what you tell your bread dough?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 12, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol. Is that what you tell your bread dough?


Haha, that and other scenarios as well...

Women's "boy shorts". Contact me privately for a pair


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 12, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Haha, that and other scenarios as well...
> 
> Women's "boy shorts". Contact me privately for a pair



That's great. rep for those panties.


----------



## midwestmmj (Dec 12, 2011)

Lmao funny ass dos equis pic!!! I can hear him now. Lol


----------



## midwestmmj (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey matt so I just watched like 10hash videos and eveone including you has something in common, you don't cough. I know when I smokee some hash from my bowl or bong I cough my ass off, does the nail and no direct flame smooth it out that much or am I still just lightweight status. Note this past batch is the first I've ever made or smoked hash.
Thanks man


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 12, 2011)

midwestmmj said:


> Hey matt so I just watched like 10hash videos and eveone including you has something in common, you don't cough. I know when I smokee some hash from my bowl or bong I cough my ass off, does the nail and no direct flame smooth it out that much or am I still just lightweight status. Note this past batch is the first I've ever made or smoked hash.
> Thanks man


Great hash is smooth as milk 

Got some new bags!!! Pro Bags is the brand and they look nice so far. Here is where you can find them at a great price and tell them I sent you for the hook up. 
http://www.extractionking.com/


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2011)

taking too small of hits, from what i see.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 12, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> taking too small of hits, from what i see.


haha, its hard to run the camera and take blind dabs at the same time. Ill do a huge glob for ya fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> haha, its hard to run the camera and take blind dabs at the same time. Ill do a huge glob for ya fdd.


i have 3 different types of oil on my desk right now. i sit here all day and smoke it. you know where to find me.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 12, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Great hash is smooth as milk
> 
> Got some new bags!!! Pro Bags is the brand and they look nice so far. Here is where you can find them at a great price and tell them I sent you for the hook up.
> http://www.extractionking.com/


Thanks, I may give these a shot. Been bag shopping lately...
Sidenote: the new editor box kinda sucks, normally I'd delete out the picture from the quote to save thread space.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey Matt, any chance of a "Rize Style Bubble Bag HOWTO"? I have a 5 gallon washing machine kit and the bags from eBay but have noooooooooo clue how to use them properly. Every thread I read tells me to do something different.................. I might even ship you a free titanium dabber and dabber stand if you say yes!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 12, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Hey Matt, any chance of a "Rize Style Bubble Bag HOWTO"? I have a 5 gallon washing machine kit and the bags from eBay but have noooooooooo clue how to use them properly. Every thread I read tells me to do something different.................. I might even ship you a free titanium dabber and dabber stand if you say yes!


Hear hear!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 12, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Hey Matt, any chance of a "Rize Style Bubble Bag HOWTO"? I have a 5 gallon washing machine kit and the bags from eBay but have noooooooooo clue how to use them properly. Every thread I read tells me to do something different.................. I might even ship you a free titanium dabber and dabber stand if you say yes!


This thread is the how to. There is a 15 minute video for the machine and the bags back on the first page I think.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 12, 2011)

Shit. I'll get back to you. Thanks Matt.


----------



## moash (Dec 12, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> This is something I do that has gotten a lot of attention, mostly good, lol.
> 
> It's in the video I made for youtube. The last 5 minutes or so of the video is that part. Warning, I was super high by that point in the day and it was a hand held part. you can start at 11:00 minutes in if you are impatient.
> 
> [video=youtube;e_wlN4cSmbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_wlN4cSmbY[/video]


Here you go Kitty...
Edit-I'll PM my address...J/J


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks. ill post what i came up with..


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 13, 2011)

hey Matt, I finally took the plunge and bought those earth wise bubble bags. they are double stitched!!! I tried my first hand at ice wax....... hahahahaha do i need some practice!!!!! but i sure felt comfortable doing it after following your posts for a year, and almost felt like i knew what i was doing... even though i really had no clue!!! hahaha 

so thanks for all the info you post!!!!!


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 14, 2011)

Arrrgh, I want to pull my hair out.

I have got the 8 bag set of bubble bags...but my source of trim fell through...it's hard being patient...


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 14, 2011)

Chemdawg Ice Wax


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 15, 2011)

Goddamn rize what megapixel is your cameras?


----------



## CollieMan1 (Dec 15, 2011)

someone let me borrow their bags!!! i have 1/2 lb plus (each) of chemdog, sour d, pre98 bub, and superlemon haze trim/nugs fresh frozen in my freezer! did i mention it is premo trim/nugs from my vegan organic indoor graden?! cant wait to run this stuff and quit smoking this damn coughy shit (bho). its not healthy..anyone ice waxing in washington?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 15, 2011)

'ome Grown said:


> Arrrgh, I want to pull my hair out.
> 
> I have got the 8 bag set of bubble bags...but my source of trim fell through...it's hard being patient...





CollieMan1 said:


> someone let me borrow their bags!!! i have 1/2 lb plus (each) of chemdog, sour d, pre98 bub, and superlemon haze trim/nugs fresh frozen in my freezer! did i mention it is premo trim/nugs from my vegan organic indoor graden?! cant wait to run this stuff and quit smoking this damn coughy shit (bho). its not healthy..anyone ice waxing in washington?


'ome Grown meet CollieMan1.

its a date!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 15, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Goddamn rize what megapixel is your cameras?


not sure, its a cheap nikon for dummies. not great for close ups, thats why the depth of focus is so shallow.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 15, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Goddamn rize what megapixel is your cameras?


Megapixels really don't matter much, as long as it's five or more you're good. What matters is the lens size/quality.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Dec 15, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Megapixels really don't matter much, as long as it's five or more you're good. What matters is the lens size/quality.


What makes one lens better than another?


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 15, 2011)

the size of it, quality of materials used to make it, and the quality of craftsmanship put into...... Just like matt's ice wax!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Holidabs everyone. We have a forum member trying to get some $ to fix his wheelchair. 
Check his thread out. Its an RIU holiday miracle in the making.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/495625-new-wheelchair.html


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 15, 2011)

uh... I have the feeling I missed some questions along the way. I remember a long PM but I think I erased it to clear my inbox... if I ignored it was probably because I was going to call you, but then I got high.

[video=youtube;cIQAYIjK-8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIQAYIjK-8s[/video]


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 16, 2011)

can we get a pic of that tube? looks bad ass. does the dish have a fitting on the bottom so it comes off? i was wanting to do that. the dome and dabber holder is sick! take a pic with that bad ass camera you got..


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 16, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I visited Revere Glass School in Berkeley today, Dustin Revere showed me around, dabbed out with me, and I scored a heady hash rig. Its a smaller piece with a shower head percolator.
> http://www.revereglass.com/x1/
> 
> It has a built in dish, dabber holder, and dome holder.
> ...


reposted for dankshizzle. cellphone pics. ill take some higher def pic today.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 16, 2011)

Hot tube!! The dabber holder and oil dish are a neat addon..............


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey Matt, the youtube video ends, after you scoop the bags out onto the screen with a spoon.......... I read the whole thread (really! ) and just have some clarification on the drying........... I want to make the final product look like:







or 








So after I spoon it out of the "money bag", how do you dry it to look like above?



I've watched your youtube video a dozen times at least now (might even give it 2 or 3 stars, if I get around to it <G>) and have everythiing ready going to agitate and separate it in just a few....... Thanks, too by the way, best howto on bags I've seen..... I've had this machine a year and dread even looking at it because the final product always sucks, hopefully not now that I'm doing it your way


----------



## kush fario (Dec 17, 2011)

it will be like mush in your spoon you just lay it out fairly thin and as it dries just move it around and break it up so it dries as evenly as posible 24 hrs is usualy good but i like to dry for 48 hrs.


----------



## moash (Dec 17, 2011)

Im pretty sure he uses a micro planer
As far as I know kitty,he dries it til its like putty...
Then uses a micro planer and grinds it all up to cure


----------



## Bodhi Diesel (Dec 17, 2011)

After the "patty" dries for 24 hours on a drying sheet, Matt uses a micro-plane to grind the "patty" into a finer consistency for final drying.


----------



## kush fario (Dec 17, 2011)

i just watched weeds and nancy was making hash with trim in a washing machine it looked fake or realy bad but i still laughed and thought of this thread!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 17, 2011)

I believe Matt freezes his hash for just a bit before using the micro plane... at least i remember reading that he used to anyway. this gives it that wet sticky consistency that makes it a dab and not a chunk!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone......... Still use the microplaner for the consistency in the pictures with the question in them?


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 17, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks everyone......... Still use the microplaner for the consistency in the pictures with the question in them?


yep!! with practice it will turn out just like that!!
.
.
.
I got my first nail kit today!!!!! I just had to join the dab club!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## moash (Dec 17, 2011)

Thats pretty cool...


I just got this made by a member here...
Can't wait to use it


----------



## Bodhi Diesel (Dec 17, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks everyone......... Still use the microplaner for the consistency in the pictures with the question in them?


Yes, that's Matt's picture of the MicroPlane (I linked it from his blog). After it's been shaved you spread it out on a non-stick cookie sheet for the final drying phase.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 17, 2011)

Yall got it, looks like im no longer needed here lol J/K!

Melt and dab consistency are strain and grow dependent, my techniques simply allow the extract to express its natural properties.


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 17, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Yall got it, looks like im no longer needed here lol J/K!
> 
> Melt and dab consistency are strain and grow dependent, my techniques simply allow the extract to express its natural properties.


are you kidding me.... I just finely got started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have so much more learning to do!!!


----------



## Bodhi Diesel (Dec 18, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> are you kidding me.... I just finely got started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have so much more learning to do!!!


Me too, Stoney!!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 18, 2011)

Bodhi Diesel said:


> Me too, Stoney!!


Add me to the list....


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 19, 2011)

Glow in the dark light saber dabber! Fucking epic dab! rize up!
[video=youtube;OuF8g_JclqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuF8g_JclqY[/video]


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish I could "like" that more than once.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 19, 2011)

baaaaa hahaha that's awesome!!

i get to be part of the "just got meh first nail n dome" club too! just picked it up yesterday, although apparently now i need a perc. *sigh*

research, please put me on the waiting list for a ti nail too.....


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 19, 2011)

That is just too fucking cool.

What is the dabber made of? Is it just glow in the dark glass?

I'd love me a red one


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 19, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> baaaaa hahaha that's awesome!!
> 
> i get to be part of the "just got meh first nail n dome" club too! just picked it up yesterday, although apparently now i need a perc. *sigh*
> 
> research, please put me on the waiting list for a ti nail too.....


Welcome to the club! I plan to give away most all of my prototype nails, dont worry, you'll be on the list.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 19, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> That is just too fucking cool.
> 
> What is the dabber made of? Is it just glow in the dark glass?
> 
> I'd love me a red one


The darth maul version, double red with handle in the middle, is already being made.
Regarding the glass... idk, i just grow the plants and make the water wax


----------



## moash (Dec 20, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> The darth maul version, double red with handle in the middle, is already being made.


WHOA!!!
The double dabber


----------



## jdro (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.thedablab.com has the star wars light saber dabbers for sale made by Shade


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 20, 2011)

so i got a question.... are you guys really a fan of these glass "dabbers"

to me its really a severe case of form over function


----------



## moash (Dec 20, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> so i got a question.... are you guys really a fan of these glass "dabbers"
> 
> to me its really a severe case of form over function


Not form,but appearance
And yes I think they are cool


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 20, 2011)

moash said:


> Not form,but appearance
> And yes I think they are cool



yeah that would be form... the way it looks/shaped
i think they look "cool"
but aside from that for smoking oil/budder/full melt it looks virtually useless lol


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 20, 2011)

My customers love glass dabbers. I like titanium ones. Glass is a hell of a lot prettier, though.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 20, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> My customers love glass dabbers. I like titanium ones. Glass is a hell of a lot prettier, though.


I use stainless dabbers mostly, from my dab kit, the Ti one is cool too and it fits on my Revere Glass piece. I only use the glass ones for fun.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 20, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> yeah that would be form... the way it looks/shaped
> i think they look "cool"
> but aside from that for smoking oil/budder/full melt it looks virtually useless lol


Other than for smoking weed a bong is virtually useless...what's your point?
lol


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Other than for smoking weed a bong is virtually useless...what's your point?
> lol


that not even comparable What other use does a "dabber" have other than to dab oil/budder/full melt with
and it looks to be nearly incapable of doing so, so whats your point? because it seems the 2 things your trying to compare, dont quite compare the way you wanted them to.
eg. if they cant do what they are designed to do, and or do it Very poorly, Why do they even exist? why are they a popular trend?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 20, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> eg. if they cant do what they are designed to do, and or do it Very poorly, Why do they even exist? why are they a popular trend?


Its a trend thing, this industry is VERY trendy, often meaning popular artists charge way more than comparable competitors. Why do trends exist? Human nature. Some lead, most follow.

Some folks are going artsy with glass themed dabbers. Some are going practical with the new Ti dabbers and dental tool style stainless steel shovels. I'm more of a practical kind of guy. Buy honestly, dabbing in the dark with a glow in the dark light saber has its own aesthetic worth. 
.
To me its clear that the quality of the extract #1. Beyond that its all personal preference. Lately I've been "dropping bombs", where you drop pieces of wax on to the nail. I can do two or three little chunks if I get it lined up right.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 20, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> that not even comparable What other use does a "dabber" have other than to dab oil/budder/full melt with
> and it looks to be nearly incapable of doing so, so whats your point? because it seems the 2 things your trying to compare, dont quite compare the way you wanted them to.
> eg. if they cant do what they are designed to do, and or do it Very poorly, Why do they even exist? why are they a popular trend?


So you're asking why someone would buy a 'dabber' instead of using a paper clip or something?
Probably cause it's cleaner and they have the money to spend. You can get a glass rod for 5$, they're not all 70$


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 21, 2011)

How stoned are you?
But aside from what they do, what do they do?
What else do you want these to do? Pick your nose? stir your drink? Toothpick?


----------



## Bodhi Diesel (Dec 21, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Other than for smoking weed a bong is virtually useless...what's your point?
> lol


Some make a great flower vase with a built in watering fixture on the side.







I personally prefer either Titanium or stainless steel dabbers, but artsy glass is nice to look at.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 22, 2011)

Ladies vneck longsleeve from American Apparel. "rize up!" on the front, "ICE WAX" on the back.

Ladies booty shorts from Bella, "rize up!" on the back.

a million thanks to the anonymous model. 





nom nom nom


----------



## moash (Dec 22, 2011)

No male gear yet???


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Ladies vneck longsleeve from American Apparel. "rize up!" on the front, "ICE WAX" on the back.
> 
> Ladies booty shorts from Bella, "rize up!" on the back.
> 
> ...


LOL Best post in the whole thread.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 23, 2011)

moash said:


> No male gear yet???


I've been doing organic American Apparel "rize up!" tees. You can find them at Kushorganic Vapor Lounge in Hopland too, if you are going up/down the 101.
Here's is me in one at some grow expo in SF, with my buddy Kyle Kushman.






I also just started doing these "wax on." mr miyagi, simspons style tees. Also organic America Apparel. The organic shirts are more expensive than a typical $5 tee, but they are american made and top quality. says ice wax on the back. I was just making these for me, but I've had so many requests that I'm making them, basically to order at cost.


----------



## moash (Dec 23, 2011)

And what's the ticket?
Also.how long on back order are they????


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 24, 2011)

moash said:


> And what's the ticket?
> Also.how long on back order are they????


The organic American Apparel "rize up!" tees are going for $50. I can probably get you one in 2 weeks (because I'm on vacation right now for xmas). They are also for sale at the Vapor Lounge in Hopland. After the new year, it should only take a few days if you are in the US.

The mr miyagi's, I'm technically not selling, dang copyright laws... so PM me lol

I was making these just for me, but had so many requests that I just started printing extras. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Ladies vneck longsleeve from American Apparel. "rize up!" on the front, "ICE WAX" on the back.
> 
> Ladies booty shorts from Bella, "rize up!" on the back.
> 
> ...


what u think that chick will do for a few rails of some raw coke?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what u think that chick will do for a few rails of some raw coke?


drugs are for losers who need to feel like winners.

smoke hash every day. 

rize up!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 24, 2011)

Send me a shirt n panties, ms kitty wears small.


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 24, 2011)

love the rize wear!!!!!

merry christmas Matt!!!!!!!!!

may your jars be full, eggnog be spiked, and your cookies be canna!!!!!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 24, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Send me a shirt n panties, ms kitty wears small.


Of course we would need proof she got it... I'm getting girl shirts and booty shorts made for my company. She wanna be a free model?


----------



## burrr (Dec 24, 2011)

I've made hash outside in the cold, spinning the drill for 20 minutes. this yielded some nice tan colored hash. 
I've also mixed it in my blender with ice and weed, product was exactly the same. 
These procedures both created some nice hash, just as good as anything I've seen in CO dispensarys.

I still don't think its as good as old school hash that used to come from overseas, just lacks that hash flavor. not bad, just different.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 24, 2011)

burrr said:


> I've made hash outside in the cold, spinning the drill for 20 minutes. this yielded some nice tan colored hash.
> I've also mixed it in my blender with ice and weed, product was exactly the same.
> These procedures both created some nice hash, just as good as anything I've seen in CO dispensarys.
> 
> I still don't think its as good as old school hash that used to come from overseas, just lacks that hash flavor. not bad, just different.


hash should taste like the flowers it comes from, pure to the genetics. there is no "hash flavor". If you are in CO, check out some of Nikka T's solventless wax for a taste of some ice wax quality hash. He and I have a similar process.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 25, 2011)

well, this video made my day. Subcool puts me on top of the famous hash makers. About 9:45 into the show. Big ups TGA!!!
[video=youtube;dtSZktwl510]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtSZktwl510[/video]

HAPPY HOLIDABS RIU!

Smoke one for me today, I'll be on a plane.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 25, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Of course we would need proof she got it... I'm getting girl shirts and booty shorts made for my company. She wanna be a free model?


We love free shit, of course!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 25, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> We love free shit, of course!


Cool. Ill pm u when I get em


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 25, 2011)

Finally got around to making some bubble.

Love this stuff!

I'm a bubble fiend now. Looking for some good bubble hash making strains. Spacebomb from TGA looks like a good one yeah? Anyone with some experience with a strain with good bubble?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

'ome Grown said:


> Finally got around to making some bubble.
> 
> Love this stuff!
> 
> I'm a bubble fiend now. Looking for some good bubble hash making strains. Spacebomb from TGA looks like a good one yeah? Anyone with some experience with a strain with good bubble?


Okay, I have to say that I hate the term bubble hash. We, on this thread, are killing that term and replacing it with more accurate terminology (instead of a brand name). 
Ice water extract is what we are talking about. 

TGA is cool on so many levels: flavor, unique genetic combinations, recessive genetics, resin bombs, and Subcool being the top US genetic source. On top of all that, Subcool has his own subforum here. So biwinning. haha

I've not done the Spacebomb, but the extract I've tried (bho from Phillips Rx) was fantastic. Chernobyl impressed the shit out of me with the ice water extract, it might be my top non-OG/Sour extract ever.

vegan organic Chernobyl Ice Wax


----------



## burrr (Dec 26, 2011)

Well here is my try at IWE, using trimmings and mini-buds off of Vortex. The darker chunck is from spinning a paint mixer for 20 minutes. The lighter chunk is from putting the trim in a blender with ice and pulsing till blended. I have a 3 bag set, the really cheap ones. 

Matt, your IWE appears to have been melted or something. Mine still looks like individual trichomes when magnified. What step did I miss that results in softer, meltier hash?


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 26, 2011)

everytime i make ice water it looks like burrs sometimes lighter i could never get the concictency of wax. my whipped bho or butter or ear wax or whatever you wanna call it always comes out like 50 times better, made from same high quality trim and jumbo popcorn nugs. whats the trick?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

str8sativa said:


> everytime i make ice water it looks like burrs sometimes lighter i could never get the concictency of wax. my whipped bho or butter or ear wax or whatever you wanna call it always comes out like 50 times better, made from same high quality trim and jumbo popcorn nugs. whats the trick?


What is "burrs sometimes lighter"? I don't understand. 

The trick is to do 100 tricks, which are all detailed in this thread. rize up!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 26, 2011)

hey matt, I watched the shout out from subby..... he's one cool cat! I can't wait to attempt to make some ice wax from a pollen slinging cross of his cheese quake and his qrazytrain. frostiest bug i ever grew!!!!!!! but till they are ready......

i am so pumped to extract some of this! my latest harvest of black sour bubble!! Just bought a brand new micro plane to!!!!!! about how aften to you replace yours? what is your favorite brand?


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 26, 2011)

My apologies I jizzed right at the moment I meet post # 558 Good Mother of Mary that has got to be the dankest veganic ice extract Ive ever seen! Mucho Grande Respect m8!!!! 

Truly Unbelievable and Truly Priceless!! Kudos to U Matt!!~Keep It Kushy


----------



## burrr (Dec 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> What is "burrs sometimes lighter"? I don't understand.
> 
> The trick is to do 100 tricks, which are all detailed in this thread. rize up!


I am burrr, and i just posted some pics of my IWE. I believe the difference in appearance we are asking about is from this step you talk about back on page 4. *

[h=2]Drying and Curing Bubble Hash aka Part 2[/h]Thanks for following along. This part is going to be pictures instead of video.

To allow my wet hash to dry:
1) I lay it out as-is overnight, sometimes 24 hours if it is cold out.
2) I grate it to a sand texture with my micro-plane, used ONLY for this purpose. Consider this a disposable tool that needs to be replaced if you are a big hash maker. They can't be sharpened like knives/scissors. 
3) I lay this wet sandy bubble hash out on a baking sheet used ONLY for this purpose. I use a non-stick, so no metal for the next step.
4) I let it slowly dry, covered with a silk screen, and occasionally 'cut' it up with a card to let it dry from all sides.
5) As soon as it is dry it goes into my hash curing jar.​
​
*


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hey matt, I watched the shout out from subby..... he's one cool cat! I can't wait to attempt to make some ice wax from a pollen slinging cross of his cheese quake and his qrazytrain. frostiest bug i ever grew!!!!!!! but till they are ready......
> 
> i am so pumped to extract some of this! my latest harvest of black sour bubble!! Just bought a brand new micro plane to!!!!!! about how aften to you replace yours? what is your favorite brand?


microplane is the brand. change when its dull, no sharpening a microplane.



MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> My apologies I jizzed right at the moment I meet post # 558 Good Mother of Mary that has got to be the dankest veganic ice extract Ive ever seen! Mucho Grande Respect m8!!!!
> Truly Unbelievable and Truly Priceless!! Kudos to U Matt!!~Keep It Kushy


LOL. Go change your pants. 



burrr said:


> I am burrr, and i just posted some pics of my IWE. I believe the difference in appearance we are asking about is from this step you talk about back on page...


Yeah. gotta break that up before its completely stuck together forever. How do you expect it to really dry in a mass like that? Sometimes I wait an hour, sometimes, 12, sometimes 24+. It really depends on the extract and what i want from the finished product.


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 26, 2011)

So ice water extract it is. Sorry, I don't know anyone in Australia that does this or even knows of this except the guy that sold me the bags (who is the Australia rep for bubble bags, hence me calling it bubble hash, as well as sub calling it bubble...sorry, I know now).

I have been keen on chernobyl after seeing your ice water extract. I also like it as it is a cross of the trinity x trainwreck, which sub says himself has anti mold properties  Which should be good for the greenhouse. The lime slurpee/sherbet taste sounds intriguing as well. What was the odour on this strain like matt?

Cheers


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

'ome Grown said:


> So ice water extract it is. Sorry, I don't know anyone in Australia that does this or even knows of this except the guy that sold me the bags (who is the Australia rep for bubble bags, hence me calling it bubble hash, as well as sub calling it bubble...sorry, I know now).I have been keen on chernobyl after seeing your ice water extract. I also like it as it is a cross of the trinity x trainwreck, which sub says himself has anti mold properties  Which should be good for the greenhouse. The lime slurpee/sherbet taste sounds intriguing as well. What was the odour on this strain like matt?Cheers


No worries man. I'm just busting your balls. Changing the entire industry off that term is hard work. And Bubbleman is not down with the change lol

http://www.fullmeltbubble.com/forum/member.php?u=3Bubbleman




Full Melt Clear DomenessJoin Date: Nov 2007Posts: 1,398














[HR][/HR]Hey nikka t.. thanks for sharing.. i enjoyed the article and yes its definitly the bubble process.. but personaly i would change the name back to bubblehash.. which is what people know it as... and more importantly.. its not a solventless processas water is a solvent... now if you wanted to call it a chemical solvent free process that would be more accurate.. but definitely waterhash or bubblehash is a good name that people know.. my two centshere is a link telling about water's wonderful properties as a solventhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Properties_of_water scroll down to water is a solvent.
LMAO like "bubblehash" is anymore accurate than "solventless wax". Its tough to realize when you have been usurped. If I'm ever tripping like that, let me know.


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 26, 2011)

From the wikipedia link he put in his message...



> Water is also a good solvent due to its polarity. Substances that will mix well and dissolve in water (e.g. salts) are known as hydrophilic ("water-loving") substances, while those that do not mix well with water (e.g. fats and oils), are known as hydrophobic ("water-fearing") substances.




and




> In general, ionic and polar substances such as acids, alcohols, and salts are relatively soluble in water, and non-polar substances such as fats and oils are not.




So water is a solvent, but not for anything we are dealing with...as the trichomes do not actually dissolve into the 'solvent'...


----------



## malignant (Dec 26, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> i am so pumped to extract some of this! my latest harvest of black sour bubble!! Just bought a brand new micro plane to!!!!!!


please please post pics of your final product!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 26, 2011)

wasn't it called jelly hash back in the beginning?

I have a bootleg video of cannabis cup footage from years ago and i believe they referred to it as jelly hash.... i gotta look for that dvd in my collection!!!

I've been calling it "full melt"


***malignant - check out my grow in my sig. i just posted the chop down today!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> wasn't it called jelly hash back in the beginning?
> 
> I have a bootleg video of cannabis cup footage from years ago and i believe they referred to it as jelly hash.... i gotta look for that dvd in my collection!!!
> 
> I've been calling it "full melt"


i thought jelly hash was a mixture of ice water extract and bho. 
full melt is a decent term, but get this. Some of the best quality ice water extracts don't melt. Melt is very strain related and has to do with factors that are not THC dependent like terpenoids and cell wall thickness/composition.


----------



## malignant (Dec 26, 2011)

i thought jelly was mixing pure dried resin with pure oil


----------



## burrr (Dec 26, 2011)

I have been to only 5 different dispensarys, but all of them display their hash in clumps or balls. will I see a better product if i grind it up? still seems to dry ok as a clump, just takes a week.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

burrr said:


> I have been to only 5 different dispensarys, but all of them display their hash in clumps or balls. will I see a better product if i grind it up? still seems to dry ok as a clump, just takes a week.


thats cause my style is cutting edge and folks don't even know how to make proper ice water extract. this is mostly due to bubbleman's horrible tutorials, and the other hashmasters being secretive about their techs.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Hot damn thats a pretty nug!


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Matt, how ya been? Good I hope.

How are the probags working out for you? Are they worth the money saved, vs. the bubble bags?

I'm shopping around for a birthday gift for myself (yesterday was my b-day, whoo..), and I'm thinking about getting some bags. 

I need to get a more sustainable form of hash making, no more cans, or dangerous fumes for me (if I get bags at least), I've been wanting to get bags for about a year now but I haven't been able to considering other financial concerns, I almost got the cheap-o ebay ones, but I did some research and decided against it. 

Anyways, I found some bubblebags for $80 on ebay, but I also checked out the probags which were around $70... so yeah I just wanted to see what you thought about them in comparison after using them and such.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 27, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Hey Matt, how ya been? Good I hope.
> 
> How are the probags working out for you? Are they worth the money saved, vs. the bubble bags?
> 
> ...


yes, probags are working out well, they are new so they fit a little tight, but for the price im happy. hit up http://www.extractionking.com/ and tell them Rize sent you for the hook up.
the real inside tip is that my bwoi Selecta Nikka T is about to release his own line of bags, and I should be able to link you direct with him.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 27, 2011)

Got any spare, used bags laying around  

Joking aside, what kind of "hook up" would that be (hope you don't mind me asking), you could PM if you don't want to post it. I also don't mind waiting a bit for Nikka's line, as I'm sure they would be top quality. Do you know when they are coming out?

Sorry if I'm pestering you Matt, I just wanna make some hash!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 27, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Got any spare, used bags laying around
> 
> Joking aside, what kind of "hook up" would that be (hope you don't mind me asking), you could PM if you don't want to post it. I also don't mind waiting a bit for Nikka's line, as I'm sure they would be top quality. Do you know when they are coming out?
> 
> Sorry if I'm pestering you Matt, I just wanna make some hash!


i do have extra bags lol, maybe we should talk. nikka's bags are not ready yet, i wouldnt wait but i did want to give him a shout out. hopefully his prices will be on point. 
not sure about the hook up, slightly over cost I assume.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 27, 2011)

Should I pm you?  I can pay for shipping and what-not, via paypal...


----------



## moash (Dec 27, 2011)

I tried PMing you the other day about the shirts,but you never got back to me


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 27, 2011)

moash said:


> I tried PMing you the other day about the shirts,but you never got back to me


yeah, sorry about that. just got back to cali. give me a few days to get some thing going. i dont have paypal or any of that. i think i need a PO box...


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 27, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> yes, probags are working out well, they are new so they fit a little tight, but for the price im happy. hit up http://www.extractionking.com/ and tell them Rize sent you for the hook up.
> the real inside tip is that my bwoi Selecta Nikka T is about to release his own line of bags, and I should be able to link you direct with him.



I hope the bags don't include any silk so that they flow with the veganics...


----------



## StickEnugzz (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello Matt, I use a quality spray can like yours for leaf washing and foliar applications. Works very well for "rinsing" down the screens and "consolidating" each bag. But I never thought of using ice water in there until I saw your video. Thanks man! Good Stuff as always!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> yeah, sorry about that. just got back to cali. give me a few days to get some thing going. i dont have paypal or any of that. i think i need a PO box...


No, you need a fake id and a UPS Store Mailbox.........................


----------



## StickEnugzz (Dec 29, 2011)

Roooar ! and Growwwl !

With all due respect of course...


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2012)

Revere Glass!!!! Double Gridded Double Shower Head. So bo$$!!! Trichome themed "All in One" dabs piece. 
http://www.revereglass.com/x1/


2525 8th street

Berkeley, CA, USA
510-233-3473 (fire)

[email protected]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2012)

Revere Glass for the win!!!! So stoked on my new glass! stepping up my dabs game big time with this one!

Double Gridded Double Shower Head. Earth tones color scheme "All in One" dabs piece. 
http://www.revereglass.com/x1/

2525 8th street
Berkeley, CA, USA
510-233-3473 (fire)
[email protected]


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 4, 2012)

Can I get a shot of that trichome piece at the angle of the earthtones one? Those are both really nice pieces  does he handspin those? Does he have popeye arms?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Can I get a shot of that trichome piece at the angle of the earthtones one? Those are both really nice pieces  does he handspin those? Does he have popeye arms?


for sure, I'll take more pics today. Revere Glass School has two lathes that I saw. Here is the little one:
[video=youtube;DNvjrgZ8lsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNvjrgZ8lsY[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2012)

testing out the stacking on my new Revere Glass pieze. so BO$$!!!!
[video=youtube;kZlHv2sXXNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZlHv2sXXNA[/video]


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 4, 2012)

His lathe is probably the most tricked out looking one I've seen to date still................... Nice clean work.........


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> His lathe is probably the most tricked out looking one I've seen to date still................... Nice clean work.........


and that is his little lathe. ill get a picture of the big lathe next week. ill put up a dab video tomorrow for the new one. i wanted to show the gridding (is that a word?) on the shower head.


----------



## jdro (Jan 4, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> His lathe is probably the most tricked out looking one I've seen to date still................... Nice clean work.........


I got one made in this video

[youtube]RQ2wYN3brrg[/youtube]


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 5, 2012)

that is a cool ass video


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm so fooookin jealous it's not funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AWESOME glass piece Matt!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 5, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> i wanted to show the gridding (is that a word?) on the shower head.


Not sure what the gridding is, but once you do get the picture of it we'll know what to call it I think!!!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 5, 2012)

Why does this thread only have FOUR STARS instead of FIVE?!? Top right, rate this thread, give her 5 if you feel it deserves it!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 5, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Why does this thread only have FOUR STARS instead of FIVE?!? Top right, rate this thread, give her 5 if you feel it deserves it!


thanks kitty. 

I've have some special Ice Wax to share, from my garden...

Plushberry Ice Wax 45 micron, purple pheno, vegan organic


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 5, 2012)

Plushberry Ice Wax 73 micron, purple pheno, veganic


----------



## Unnk (Jan 5, 2012)

woah woah matt they came from plush? question you do a hand stir on your bubble adventures?


----------



## Bodhi Diesel (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks great, Matt. But then again, the Strawberry Kush, Vortex, Chernobyl and Mendo Lavender are part of my hash porn favorites too. Is this going to be available up in Hopland?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 5, 2012)

Unnk said:


> woah woah matt they came from plush? question you do a hand stir on your bubble adventures?


Yeah, plushberry grown from seed. I selected a purp and pink pheno to run again, mostly for ice water extraction. My hash video is on this thread. I do not hand stir. 


Bodhi Diesel said:


> Looks great, Matt. But then again, the Strawberry Kush, Vortex, Chernobyl and Mendo Lavender are part of my hash porn favorites too. Is this going to be available up in Hopland?


Haha, thanks. I call tell you for a fact that this extract is on the top tier, up with my veganic Chernobyl, in the top 5 extracts I've ever seen. I think a large part of that is my garden/gardening yielding higher quality extracts than most. Making a really good OG Kush or Sour Deez extract is easy. Coaxing this oily quality from an indica ice water extract is not.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 5, 2012)

Picture of the Plushberry purple pheno before and during the extraction process.


----------



## jdro (Jan 5, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Picture of the Plushberry purple pheno before and during the extraction process.



looks like a delicious cooling refreshment on a hot summer day


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice right up rize as soon as i get time i will give this a shot


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like Plushberry Koolaid


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 6, 2012)

Candy Apple Dabs... 
[video=youtube;FoojCGioJpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoojCGioJpo&amp;[/video]


----------



## EirikN (Jan 7, 2012)

Can you run the bubblenow xl with 5 gallon bags or does it only work with the 20 gallon sized bags? Because it looks like a much better machine then the 5 gal bubble now version, the 5 gal version doesnt have the same draining (?) and not the same speed and time functions and they are 100$ different in prices thats why i ask. i have been looking on your guids on medical marijuana, you and nikka t are truely great hash artists, much respect!! Bte, i am also thinking of the plush berry or vortex and chernobyl maybe all of them, seems like great genetics from what ive heard! im thinking of these strains much because of the extracts i can make from it, you have good taste!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 7, 2012)

EirikN said:


> Can you run the bubblenow xl with 5 gallon bags or does it only work with the 20 gallon sized bags? Because it looks like a much better machine then the 5 gal bubble now version, the 5 gal version doesnt have the same draining (?) and not the same speed and time functions and they are 100$ different in prices thats why i ask. i have been looking on your guids on medical marijuana, you and nikka t are truely great hash artists, much respect!!


Hey thanks for the feedback. Of course you can use the smaller bags with the larger machine. Probags is making a much better washing machine than bubblenow, and my friends at Extraction King will get you a MUCH better price than dealing with the famous hash guy. Tell them I sent you for the hookup. 
http://www.extractionking.com/


----------



## doowmd (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the link Matt! Will def be trying out one of those 5 gallon machines from 'em. Unless......... What ya think the bottom dollar on the 20 gallon machine and a 4 set of bags would be w/ the "Matt Rize Discount"? Could go that route if the price was right.



*EDIT
Just now scrolled up and seen the Plushberry kool-aid! That was awesome Matt. Unreal how that water changed colors like that.


----------



## Hansinator (Jan 7, 2012)

This awesome! Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge! Have you worked with any other kinds of ice extraction? Such as the gravity one. I think it called the XTR 1000. Just curious. Thanks again!*


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 7, 2012)

doowmd said:


> Thanks for the link Matt! Will def be trying out one of those 5 gallon machines from 'em. Unless......... What ya think the bottom dollar on the 20 gallon machine and a 4 set of bags would be w/ the "Matt Rize Discount"? Could go that route if the price was right.
> *EDIT
> Just now scrolled up and seen the Plushberry kool-aid! That was awesome Matt. Unreal how that water changed colors like that.


Im not certain, but I know he is charging very close to at cost. 



Hansinator said:


> This awesome! Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge! Have you worked with any other kinds of ice extraction? Such as the gravity one. I think it called the XTR 1000. Just curious. Thanks again!*


XTR 1000 is the most overpriced hash machine ever. On top of that, the guy who sells it is batshit crazy, and hella rude. I would talk to the Extraction King (link in my last post) about a "probags" machine.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 7, 2012)

Romulan Ice Wax - photography lesson

Direct Sunlight vs Filtered Sunlight

Filtered:






Unfiltered:


----------



## EirikN (Jan 8, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Hey thanks for the feedback. Of course you can use the smaller bags with the larger machine. Probags is making a much better washing machine than bubblenow, and my friends at Extraction King will get you a MUCH better price than dealing with the famous hash guy. Tell them I sent you for the hookup.
> http://www.extractionking.com/


Ahh cool! just a problem with the probags machine they dont work on 50hz and thats what i need since i live in europe! but if i can ask what makes the probag machine so much better? Are their bags good too? Thanks alot for the good answer and really appriciate the hookup mane


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 8, 2012)

EirikN said:


> Ahh cool! just a problem with the probags machine they dont work on 50hz and thats what i need since i live in europe! but if i can ask what makes the probag machine so much better? Are their bags good too? Thanks alot for the good answer and really appriciate the hookup mane


The probag machines are larger than most of the other machines, and they have a slightly more powerful motor. Really, I like the company for their quality at reasonable prices. There is serious price gouging going on with Bubbleman's AND Mila's companies (Freshheadies aka Bubblenow/Bubblebags and Ice-o-lator)

If you are over in Europe, you might want to contact Mila at Ice-o-lator for a machine.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> The probag machines are larger than most of the other machines, and they have a slightly more powerful motor. Really, I like the company for their quality at reasonable prices. There is serious price gouging going on with Bubbleman's AND Mila's companies (Freshheadies aka Bubblenow/Bubblebags and Ice-o-lator)
> 
> If you are over in Europe, you might want to contact Mila at Ice-o-lator for a machine.


lol long live da king of concentrates!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 8, 2012)

another day, another beautiful ice water extract.

Dutch Treat 73 micron Ice Wax. First pic is with diffused sunlight. Second is full sun


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow , this thread dont fuck around??? How could I acquire some of this glass??? oh save me jebus!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 8, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Wow , this thread dont fuck around??? How could I acquire some of this glass??? oh save me jebus!


thank man. I was begging for a sticky!

Contact Dustin Revere, bo$$man at Revere Glass School. Super nice guy, really can't stress that enough, and drop my name for the hook up. Some of the newest pieces right now have removable dishes with "hand ground" joints. I'll try to get a pic of one this week. I was watching them make the hand ground joint perfectly level so it stands. I was like "damn, thats no joke". 


2525 8th street

Berkeley, CA, USA
510-233-3473 (fire)

[email protected]


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 8, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> thank man. I was begging for a sticky!
> 
> Contact Dustin Revere, bo$$man at Revere Glass School. Super nice guy, really can't stress that enough, and drop my name for the hook up. Some of the newest pieces right now have removable dishes with "hand ground" joints. I'll try to get a pic of one this week. I was watching them make the hand ground joint perfectly level so it stands. I was like "damn, thats no joke".
> 
> ...


thats whats up man, ima give him a jingle after my next chop! im in need of glass for sure. I recently broke my 800 dolla RooR....FAIL


----------



## black77 (Jan 8, 2012)

What's up Matt? Man! Why didn't I sit next to you in school? LOL! I'm still tryin to read all your posts. but just wanted to give you props for all your doing. I got alot of q's for you. so whenever you got time. I still got to get to reading the CBD thread but here's just 1 question for now. Male canibus plants have CBD's. Can these CBD's be extracted using your method? or any organic extraction process?

Alright man thta's all for now. Back to studying your posts. LOL!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 8, 2012)

black77 said:


> What's up Matt? Man! Why didn't I sit next to you in school? LOL! I'm still tryin to read all your posts. but just wanted to give you props for all your doing. I got alot of q's for you. so whenever you got time. I still got to get to reading the CBD thread but here's just 1 question for now. Male canibus plants have CBD's. Can these CBD's be extracted using your method? or any organic extraction process?
> 
> Alright man thta's all for now. Back to studying your posts. LOL!


haha, thats a good one. Thanks for the props, the feedback is appreciated. 

CBDs in males... I have no experience with males and would not use them for CBD. I would use one of the many high CBD varieties that have been discovered. www.projectCBD.org is the main source for CBD information. I'm growing Harlequin right now, one of the best known CBD varieties.


----------



## poplars (Jan 9, 2012)

well shite I would have got in on this thread a long time ago but money and shit has pushed shit back a lot. only hash bags we got have holes in em so I"m not gonna waste my time until money is better I guess. wish I could join in sooner!!!


----------



## black77 (Jan 9, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> haha, thats a good one. Thanks for the props, the feedback is appreciated.
> 
> CBDs in males... I have no experience with males and would not use them for CBD. I would use one of the many high CBD varieties that have been discovered. www.projectCBD.org is the main source for CBD information. I'm growing Harlequin right now, one of the best known CBD varieties.


Thanx for the response Matt. I noticed in your your drying & curing (excellent Post!) you didn't go in to much detail about the "curing". If you did & I missed it My apologizes in advance but I'm trying to figure out if this is the process of manifesting the delta 9 thc through the drying/sift and that's whats causing the discoloration because there's no heat or pressing. if that is the case w/ age comes diffrent textures. Right? By no means am I a chemist but the the chemistry envolved "organiclly" for lack of a better word is fasinating how the elements react to eachother. I'm I bit stoned & maybe just off on a good but hey I'm a walking think tank. LOL


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

poplars said:


> well shite I would have got in on this thread a long time ago but money and shit has pushed shit back a lot. only hash bags we got have holes in em so I"m not gonna waste my time until money is better I guess. wish I could join in sooner!!!


Don't use the holey bags. I was gifted some uber cheap bags (like you find on ebay, no brand name) and they had pinhole leaks all over. Hit up "Hash Rules" at www.extractionking.com for the hookup, he sells basically at cost if you drop my name. 



black77 said:


> Thanx for the response Matt. I noticed in your your drying & curing (excellent Post!) you didn't go in to much detail about the "curing". If you did & I missed it My apologizes in advance but I'm trying to figure out if this is the process of manifesting the delta 9 thc through the drying/sift and that's whats causing the discoloration because there's no heat or pressing. if that is the case w/ age comes diffrent textures. Right? By no means am I a chemist but the the chemistry envolved "organiclly" for lack of a better word is fasinating how the elements react to eachother. I'm I bit stoned & maybe just off on a good but hey I'm a walking think tank. LOL


Curing is curing. In a jar, dark, long time. Just like bud.


----------



## black77 (Jan 9, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Don't use the holey bags. I was gifted some uber cheap bags (like you find on ebay, no brand name) and they had pinhole leaks all over. Hit up "Hash Rules" at www.extractionking.com for the hookup, he sells basically at cost if you drop my name.
> 
> 
> Curing is curing. In a jar, dark, long time. Just like bud.


I hear you on that but Let me reword me question and what I'm thinking.
I was reading your post's on bho & your position on it in all aspects & I appreciate your organic position when it came to the co-ops as well as the leagal aspect.
With that being said aging hash will eventually liquify (again not a chemist) I'm sure this is strain dependent on how long to age but in essence this would be the organic alternitive to bho.
In reality who wants to wait around to smoke some good bubble. right? but if youre in constant production an you just put 1 jar away & let it age is it possible to liquify and be just as pontant as the high thc's bho's?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

black77 said:


> I hear you on that but Let me reword me question and what I'm thinking.
> I was reading your post's on bho & your position on it in all aspects & I appreciate your organic position when it came to the co-ops as well as the leagal aspect.
> With that being said aging hash will eventually liquify (again not a chemist) I'm sure this is strain dependent on how long to age but in essence this would be the organic alternitive to bho.
> In reality who wants to wait around to smoke some good bubble. right? but if youre in constant production an you just put 1 jar away & let it age is it possible to liquify and be just as pontant as the high thc's bho's?


Liquify? Brah, I don't have any idea what you are talking about. Hash gets dry and waxy as it ages. 

My extracts get smoked within weeks of being made. Curing hash isn't really needed, just let it dry.


----------



## black77 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was wrong bro. my bad. Check this video out @ about 7:14 in & chris will describe what I was failing to do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0Jn3JwYiM4


----------



## poplars (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks matt I'd go with that but I realy have no money to my name I can spend on bags ya know. thanks anyways bro hope I can get in on this shit sooner than later I'll keep up the good vibes and hopefully something will come.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Don't use the holey bags. I was gifted some uber cheap bags (like you find on ebay, no brand name) and they had pinhole leaks all over. Hit up "Hash Rules" at www.extractionking.com for the hookup, he sells basically at cost if you drop my name.


Hey Matt, I'm in the same boat as poplars (got a couple holes in my 220 work bag). You know anywhere that sells decent single replacement bags?

Thanks!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Hey Matt, I'm in the same boat as poplars (got a couple holes in my 220 work bag). You know anywhere that sells decent single replacement bags?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, my friend "Hash Rules" at www.extractionking.com

He hooks it up. The only non-greedy person in the bag game that I've come across.


----------



## black77 (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Yes, my friend "Hash Rules" at www.extractionking.com
> 
> He hooks it up. The only non-greedy person in the bag game that I've come across.


A friend of mine just got the 5 gallon one. Bought it as his birthday present. Our gardens are the same age so we'll get a chance to throw a Killer California Ceaser Salad!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

Lets see if this will work.... I'm testing out my new microscope/camera

Romulan Ice Wax

[video=youtube;u_MQ5WeCq1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_MQ5WeCq1Q[/video]

Jack Herer Ice Wax
[video=youtube;iuW4YJyKR0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuW4YJyKR0M[/video]


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 10, 2012)

it's just a still image with some low audio... "new" camera... where is the 1080P? not even 720... I want high definition ice wax!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahaha

I'm sure it looks phenomenal in person!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> it's just a still image with some low audio... "new" camera... where is the 1080P? not even 720... I want high definition ice wax!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> I'm sure it looks phenomenal in person!!!


you're buying me the $600 nikon I need to do that? Oh you're too kind!!! My new best friend!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 10, 2012)

trade for ice wax????? hahaha 

you can get a camera with 1080 video for under $300. it's not a nikon... thier a little slow to the game on all thier stuff... i own a nikon. Fugi has a really nice out now that takes some of the nicest bud shots i've seen from a point and shoot.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> trade for ice wax????? hahaha
> 
> you can get a camera with 1080 video for under $300. it's not a nikon... thier a little slow to the game on all thier stuff... i own a nikon. Fugi has a really nice out now that takes some of the nicest bud shots i've seen from a point and shoot.


i already have the $300 nikon, its lame, I got the wrong kind. and i think it only does 720. don't i need a real macro lens to do macro photography?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> i already have the $300 nikon, its lame, I got the wrong kind. and i think it only does 720. don't i need a real macro lens to do macro photography?


oh sure... trying to squeeze a DLSR out of me!!! hahahahaha

those are great with any lens you could ever want..... doesn't take long to get in a couple grand either!!! i've always wanted one but i just don't take enough local photos to buy one. I travel to much, i want something i can put in a laptop bag. i don't like to carry a bunch of bags in an airport. 

Irish Boy just bought 6 or 7 cameras and took bud and tric shots with all of them in all kinds of setting and gave a review of all of them and then had everyone vote on the best one. then he just returned all the others!!! fugi won... Fujifilm F500EXR

the Cannon ELP 100HS came in a very close second but lacked zoom and features.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

Hashmaster Rize gets a big up from Subcool in his latest Weed Nerd episode. 4:25 in. 

Totally made my day 

[video=youtube;JI-l2fCSrkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI-l2fCSrkk[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 11, 2012)

And in response to Sub going back into training, I'm going to as well, but I don't lift weights, I lift me  

[video=youtube;qHuMJ59u9r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHuMJ59u9r8[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol good shit


----------



## antimatt3r (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking for info on how you got from the powdery grated material to the gooey darker rosinated kind. I have a bunch of bubble that I agitated in a bubblenow, collected and pressed gently on the pressing screen but I'm not sure how to make it gooey full melt kind


----------



## antimatt3r (Jan 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> And in response to Sub going back into training, I'm going to as well, but I don't lift weights, I lift me
> 
> [video=youtube;qHuMJ59u9r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHuMJ59u9r8[/video]


hehehehe good choonz


----------



## black77 (Jan 12, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Lets see if this will work.... I'm testing out my new microscope/camera
> 
> Romulan Ice Wax
> 
> ...


Looks like snow flakes. Bomb!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 13, 2012)

About 23 minutes in Subcool goes into a long discussion on ice water extraction and ice water extracts. He gave me another shout out... Baum!

[video=youtube;o0emfCw3LT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0emfCw3LT0[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 13, 2012)

Plushberry pink pheno Ice Wax from my veganic garden.

b-grade


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jan 14, 2012)

So what is the secret to making it gooey like thAt...mine dabs but your looks like some bho but better!!! Dab a dab a doo!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 14, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> So what is the secret to making it gooey like thAt...mine dabs but your looks like some bho but better!!! Dab a dab a doo!!!


This is from my garden... most purps do not make ice water extracts of this caliber. The pink pheno of Plushberry is very un-purp in texture, but the high is very purp, heavy and narcotic. The taste is better than 99% of the extracts I see, that is against other fresh frozen indoor outdoor everything. Its full melt, but not crazy bubbly like the OGs or Sours.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jan 14, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> This is from my garden... most purps do not make ice water extracts of this caliber. The pink pheno of Plushberry is very un-purp in texture, but the high is very purp, heavy and narcotic. The taste is better than 99% of the extracts I see, that is against other fresh frozen indoor outdoor everything. Its full melt, but not crazy bubbly like the OGs or Sours.


Amazing stuff man. Regardless, yours is the best extract I've ever seen and had the pleasure to try. Now when you say fresh frozen, do you literally seal up the trim in turkey bags after trimming the ladies? Then place them in the freezer? I just wanna try something different to make mine gooey. The only ones I've noticedTo come out gooey are my OG phenos as well.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 14, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Amazing stuff man. Regardless, yours is the best extract I've ever seen and had the pleasure to try. Now when you say fresh frozen, do you literally seal up the trim in turkey bags after trimming the ladies? Then place them in the freezer? I just wanna try something different to make mine gooey. The only ones I've noticedTo come out gooey are my OG phenos as well.


Gooey is genetic, and OG is one of the rare gooey ice water extract varieties. Yes on freezing the trim fresh, wet trim, closest to living possible is best.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 14, 2012)

As I wise man once said, May the Gooey Be with you!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 17, 2012)

Smoking Canadian ganj for the first time in a long time...

Where is the dabs Toronto?


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Smoking Canadian ganj for the first time in a long time...
> 
> Where is the dabs Toronto?


couldnt tell yah man, im on the other side of country, and its on my desk!


----------



## Unnk (Jan 17, 2012)

your not gonna get jack in that area mate unless your connected


i gothrough hamilton and toronto alot 

both are hard to get the goods 

didnt use to be that way as all the good use to come over the peace bridge but then someone in the line got caught and snitched 

thats the last ive heard of anythign good that cloose to the border mate


----------



## burrr (Jan 17, 2012)

Matt, do you ever pull plant material out of your works bag and inspect it with a loop. I was making a batch of IWE and decided to check out a piece of stem after 10 minutes of agitation. I was surprised to find lots of trichomes still attached. We decided to pull the hash out at 10 minutes, and then run it again and beat the hell out of it. The 2nd go with high speed drill action pulled a whole hell of a lot more product, and good looking product at that.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 17, 2012)

matt has said multiple times

he aims for the quality not the quantity lol


----------



## burrr (Jan 17, 2012)

Unnk said:


> matt has said multiple times
> 
> he aims for the quality not the quantity lol



I know. I'm saying you can have both by doing a second round of agitation.


----------



## burrr (Jan 18, 2012)

burrr said:


> I know. I'm saying you can have both by doing a second round of agitation.



Here is the stuff from 10 minutes worth of agitation.And here is the stuff we mixed the hell out of. It's a lower grade, but still a nice product.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 20, 2012)

Unnk said:


> your not gonna get jack in that area mate unless your connected
> i gothrough hamilton and toronto alot
> both are hard to get the goods
> didnt use to be that way as all the good use to come over the peace bridge but then someone in the line got caught and snitched
> thats the last ive heard of anythign good that cloose to the border mate


Good thing I'm Matt Rize and have connects around the globe. Pics of Toronto's finest extracts are loading now!!!

The bud is m'eh... I mean compared to my garden let's just be honest. I crush Toronto's greenhouses. Not rated because who even smokes flowers anymore.

The ISO extract was the best I've seen to date, a happy surprise. 5 of 5 stars. 

The BHO was whipped and blonde, it gets a 3 of 5 star rating.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 20, 2012)

the blonde ive had and i get the rating

never had any iso around there

and i completely agree on the bud 

but there was a seriously great grower out their that got taken down not to long ago

the dude that got snitched on was growing pounds of the best Jack Herer cut i ever had my hands on

i mean lemon pepper funk with calyx's that were so damn huge they made you double take lol

but now its all MEH


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 20, 2012)

Toronto's ISO. Give thanks for American ex-pats living in Canada!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 20, 2012)

Toronto from the 21st floor suite


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 20, 2012)

Imported Hashish






Iso erlz


----------



## BA142 (Jan 20, 2012)

can't wait to pick up some bags now that this ice storm is over...so I can (attempt) to make some ice wax 

i'm putting the bho away...


----------



## Bshbloke (Jan 20, 2012)

man i love ma iso made oil but i get butane made wen eve its avalible


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 20, 2012)

looks awesome matt!!! i hope ya had a high time there!!!!

I wanted to pick your brain about ice. do you notice a difference in the type of ice you use?

the first time i just used baged ice. the next time i froze the water right in the bucket (it get's very cold here) then chipped it up in big chunks. it seemed to work much better with bigger ice chunks.

do you have an opinion on this?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 21, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> looks awesome matt!!! i hope ya had a high time there!!!!
> 
> I wanted to pick your brain about ice. do you notice a difference in the type of ice you use?
> 
> ...


eff store bought garbage ice. i talk about it in the youtube tutorial video.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 21, 2012)

i haven't watched that in like a year.... i need to refresh myself with it, the biggest tip i took from it, is the spray bottle!!! works awesome!!

Thanks man!!!


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Jan 22, 2012)

hey matt you have any numbers on the cbd of your ice wax?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 23, 2012)

chiefpuffaloe said:


> hey matt you have any numbers on the cbd of your ice wax?


Very low. Everything I've worked so far has been a high THC low CBD chemovar. 

Found this in the commercial grocery store today... LOL


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 24, 2012)

Cambridge Suites hooked me up... with the honeymoon suite  extract that! Had to brag about it...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice. The misses and I are heading to Negril (West End) in a few weeks, going strain hunting in the hills (without the misses).


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 25, 2012)

Veganic Chernobyl BHO  before purging


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 25, 2012)

Jack Haze Ice Wax, soon come to Kush Vapor Lounge in Hopland California


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 25, 2012)

Been hashing it up! 

Sour Diesel Ice Wax


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 25, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Veganic Chernobyl BHO  before purging


did you start making bho? or is this a pic of someone elses? or should i say making bho again?


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey, Matt! Been subbed a long time, love the thread, bro! I seem to have missed which stage you do your crumbling (using your grating tool). Do you do the grating right when it comes out of the freezer? I have used a lot of your techniques, and they have helped me and my friends make better hash, so thank you! 

I just like your presentation so much better than the clumps I present mine in now......


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 25, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Veganic Chernobyl BHO  before purging


The sticky icky! I was not aware you were making BHO? From the looks of it, it is some amazing shit.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 25, 2012)

I AM NOT blasting tane. The erl is from my garden, but not made by me. Maybe I did the purge process, but that's only because I don't trust anyone with heat near my medicine. The chernobyl in the top 5 BHO extracts by taste in my experience. The Plushberry is tasty as well.... 


And BACK TO THE ICE WAX 

Sour Diesel from Ice Wax International Laboratories ... aka me and april 

B-Grade Sour Diesel Ice Wax:


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 25, 2012)

Ice Wax International Laboratories  presents

A-Grade Sour Diesel Ice Wax:






Matt Rize style dab


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 26, 2012)

what micron is that one from?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 26, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> what micron is that one from?


A-grade is the 73 bag. And the B-grade is the 45.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> A-grade is the 73 bag. And the B-grade is the 45.


Damn...sativa you were right ha ha the 73 did look better then my 45  wah, wah, wahhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> I AM NOT blasting tane. The erl is from my garden, but not made by me. Maybe I did the purge process, but that's only because I don't trust anyone with heat near my medicine. The chernobyl in the top 5 BHO extracts by taste in my experience. The Plushberry is tasty as well....
> 
> 
> And BACK TO THE ICE WAX
> ...


When you have purged in the past, what was your process? Your b grade is how my best ice wax looks. Wish I could get it to that blonde coloring. Hopefully with a little more practice.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 27, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> When you have purged in the past, what was your process? Your b grade is how my best ice wax looks. Wish I could get it to that blonde coloring. Hopefully with a little more practice.


Slow stir over warm air, about a month.
If you got the B-grade look you are damn close. 

Just picked up a new Revere Glass piece. This one has a double gridded shower head, and is in electric blue  . The model is called the "SPEC" I believe. 





Revere Glass School

2525 8th street

Berkeley, CA, USA
510-233-3473 (fire)

[email protected]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 27, 2012)

With some ice wax


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jan 27, 2012)

Your bubble sitting next to that revere looks dank! Mine is still in the brown stages. Is the process of getting it blonde in the drying process? All of mine is full melt which I am thankful for I just wish I could get mine to look like yours lol great stuff Professor Rize!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 27, 2012)

the sourD ice wax that I just made is dabalicous. 

[video=youtube;mMA5TQjaU9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMA5TQjaU9g[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 27, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Your bubble sitting next to that revere looks dank! Mine is still in the brown stages. Is the process of getting it blonde in the drying process? All of mine is full melt which I am thankful for I just wish I could get mine to look like yours lol great stuff Professor Rize!


man, if only i understood the color of hash. get this. I do 5 run of the same material. the grades all look slightly different. as far as one B-grade is red and one B-grade is blonde. idk man... i'm trying to understand it myself but its not consistent enough to say for sure. I do know that genetics play a large part.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Jan 29, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> man, if only i understood the color of hash. get this. I do 5 run of the same material. the grades all look slightly different. as far as one B-grade is red and one B-grade is blonde. idk man... i'm trying to understand it myself but its not consistent enough to say for sure. I do know that genetics play a large part.


I kno what u me Matt. I just ran some of te last bluebarryXskunk trim I had (dry)..., every time the shades r diff. I think it has alot to do with temps along with genetics. Where I am right now.., we have cold temps and foot of snow. I make my bubble outside... everything keeps cold. N its way diff then my run in warm temps from the same trim.. I dont know tho.... but my mind is rollin.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jan 29, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> man, if only i understood the color of hash. get this. I do 5 run of the same material. the grades all look slightly different. as far as one B-grade is red and one B-grade is blonde. idk man... i'm trying to understand it myself but its not consistent enough to say for sure. I do know that genetics play a large part.


I'm in Arizona so right now is about 65 outside rig now, isn't that about perfect weather to make bubble? I've noticed when i make it when its cooler I seem to get less but I could just be too dabbed by that point  what's your taking on that since you bubble indoors?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 29, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> I'm in Arizona so right now is about 65 outside rig now, isn't that about perfect weather to make bubble? I've noticed when i make it when its cooler I seem to get less but I could just be too dabbed by that point  what's your taking on that since you bubble indoors?


Colder is better for quality imo. 


Sour Diesel Ice Wax "grease", from bud not trim.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 29, 2012)

Dabbing the above ice wax
[video=youtube;0a4W4Qwa-cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a4W4Qwa-cI[/video]

rize up!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dude with the cool toys! I got to get me one of those


----------



## Beansly (Jan 30, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Dabbing the above ice wax
> [video=youtube;0a4W4Qwa-cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a4W4Qwa-cI[/video]
> 
> rize up!


Lmao 
I was watching some of the rec videos it gives you at the end of the clip....
Love the 20 pull up challenge HAHahaha
If I could do a pull up I'd totally kick you ass lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dude with the cool toys! I got to get me one of those


Dustin Revere of Revere Glass hooks it up. He refuses to work with middlemen, so the price I pay for these erl rigs is about half of store prices. I truly appreciate the direct sales aspect, in today's world of middlemen who tax 100 to 300%. And I already broke one of my rigs, but Dustin Revere fixed it the same day, actually put a huge marble upgrade on it. 

This is my 4th erl rig... I'm starting to be a collector 



Beansly said:


> Lmao
> I was watching some of the rec videos it gives you at the end of the clip....
> Love the 20 pull up challenge HAHahaha
> If I could do a pull up I'd totally kick you ass lol


you could probably beat me if we arm wrestled.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey matt can you point me in the right direction for a peace like that, looked around cant find a site withem,
He exclusive?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey matt can you point me in the right direction for a peace like that, looked around cant find a site withem,
> He exclusive?


Revere Glass School in Berkeley CA
Dustin Revere runs the show. 
Here is his facebook so you can contact him directly if you have an account: https://www.facebook.com/dustin.revere
Tell him Rize sent you for an extra discount. 

2525 8th street
Berkeley, CA, USA
510-233-3473 (fire)
[email protected]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sweet matt thanks


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sweet matt thanks


de nada. and I forgot his website...
http://www.revereglass.com/x1/

The boys at work 
[video=youtube;DNvjrgZ8lsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNvjrgZ8lsY[/video]


----------



## CollieMan1 (Jan 30, 2012)

matt..couple questions. what do you think of a 90 micron bag? you mentioned you do 5 washes...what are your wash times? any new vital tips or tricks you've learned about extracting melty heads recently?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 31, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> matt..couple questions. what do you think of a 90 micron bag? you mentioned you do 5 washes...what are your wash times? any new vital tips or tricks you've learned about extracting melty heads recently?


90 bag is good. I usually don't use it for business reasons that I won't go into.
New tips include making all your own ice using RO water, and only using RO water thru the process. The real tip is to use a high quality hash strain, as most purps and indicas make dry crumbly ice water extracts. 

Here is part of my shelf at Kush Vapor Lounge in Hopland CA


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 31, 2012)

Primo ice water extraction material... sourD budlets.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

nice thread matt real nice mate ..your products look great pal..


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Feb 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> 90 bag is good. I usually don't use it for business reasons that I won't go into.
> New tips include making all your own ice using RO water, and only using RO water thru the process. The real tip is to use a high quality hash strain, as most purps and indicas make dry crumbly ice water extracts.
> 
> Here is part of my shelf at Kush Vapor Lounge in Hopland CA


that is sick man. Those all look delicious! So I must ask, where do you get those sick little glass jars? I have been looking everywhere. Next stop is a beauty supply store lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 2, 2012)

dabs + excercise = dabercise
[video=youtube;uR9d85iLRq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR9d85iLRq0[/video]


----------



## doowmd (Feb 3, 2012)

ur a mad man Rize! I know you got a headrush from hell! lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 4, 2012)

Check out my buddy Vernon, dude is a beast. 
[video=youtube;4nxyYf_eJfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nxyYf_eJfw[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Feb 5, 2012)

Can you just call Revere and have them make u a piece?? Those revere micros are sickkk


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Check out my buddy Vernon, dude is a beast.


WTF is that guy made out of? lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 5, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Can you just call Revere and have them make u a piece?? Those revere micros are sickkk


Yeah, I would just give him a call. Dude is way nice. I'm not sure about custom orders, they usually just make whatever they are super stoked on. artists... 


Dustin Revere of Revere Glass School

2525 8th street
Berkeley, CA, USA
510-233-3473 (fire)
[email protected]



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> WTF is that guy made out of? lol


Vern, you have no idea. Check his story out, dude had brain cancer, and was so medicated on narcotics that he was unable to drive. Now he works 18 hour days and dabs several grams of hash oil everyday. He is the king of hash, and I say that with humility and respect for him, even tho I've been hashing for many more years and my water extracts are superior. He is the reigning repeat high times cup holder, a good friend, and a leader of the hashish community. Big ups to Vernon Phillips and Phillips Rx.
[video=youtube;wK7MsEDYHZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK7MsEDYHZo[/video]


----------



## peacenikchick (Feb 5, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Which one? I have multiple threads going on. The one in post #10?
> 
> Sad to say but I bought the only oil smoking stuff from the store i shop at. When they re-up I'll let you know. North Bay glass blowers are leading the world


Hey, very helpful info, I have the "bubbleator" machine, its smaller, and I don't know if it works as well as yours. The problems I have are draining the bags, I assume because the micron size, of which the finest is 25, next one is 75. They're just what came in the 3 bag set I bought, but seems theyre way too fine, or the 25 atleast is. The other problem I have, well not really a problem, but I gave a chunk of my bubble to a guy at work to try, told him I got it from a friend, cause I don't really wanna advertise, and he tried it I guess, next day at work told me my "friend" that made it is an asshole, and that the hash was cut with vaseline, I just played stupid and went along with his misdirected self righteous accusation, but I assure you the shit wasn't cut with anything, as I made it myself. But it's sooo sticky and gooey, I can't even handle it, gotta put it in the freezer just to get it out of the bag, is this the way it should be? Or am I not drying it enough? Thanks


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 5, 2012)

peacenikchick said:


> Hey, very helpful info, I have the "bubbleator" machine, its smaller, and I don't know if it works as well as yours. The problems I have are draining the bags, I assume because the micron size, of which the finest is 25, next one is 75. They're just what came in the 3 bag set I bought, but seems theyre way too fine, or the 25 atleast is. The other problem I have, well not really a problem, but I gave a chunk of my bubble to a guy at work to try, told him I got it from a friend, cause I don't really wanna advertise, and he tried it I guess, next day at work told me my "friend" that made it is an asshole, and that the hash was cut with vaseline, I just played stupid and went along with his misdirected self righteous accusation, but I assure you the shit wasn't cut with anything, as I made it myself. But it's sooo sticky and gooey, I can't even handle it, gotta put it in the freezer just to get it out of the bag, is this the way it should be? Or am I not drying it enough? Thanks


Sounds wet still. Break your wet extract up into tiny little pieces, and let it dry for several days. Vaseline.... heh, sounds like a hater!
The 25 bag is SUPER slow to drain. I don't use it. My smallest bag is 38. I would invest in a proper 8 bag set. www.extractionking.com is run by a good friend and he gives the best prices on the net. I would go with ProBags, best value. Drop my name for a discount.


----------



## peacenikchick (Feb 5, 2012)

cool man thanks!


----------



## Budologist420 (Feb 5, 2012)

Vernon you SAV!!!!


What an inspirational story get down stud.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 6, 2012)

Showing what it looks like while I'm working. 

Purple drank!

[video=youtube;j6bkb7WS8hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6bkb7WS8hA[/video]


----------



## malignant (Feb 6, 2012)

matt, what is your nail ti?


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Showing what it looks like while I'm working.
> 
> Purple drank!
> 
> [video=youtube;j6bkb7WS8hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6bkb7WS8hA[/video]


What strain r u using this time.. is that the pink lady trim ur runnin again.. or the blackberry k. Jst curious. I ordered two 10 packs of plushberry so I can find some pink lady phenos.

Keep up the great work. 
Rize Up..


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 6, 2012)

GO VERNON!!! Holy shit lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2012)

i just grabbed a haklf of some predominetly super lemon haze bubble... all from either 73 or 25 micron bags... and yes that 25 micron bag is a bitch to drain!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 6, 2012)

malignant said:


> matt, what is your nail ti?


Yeah, Titanium. I'm using the 14 mm V3, the adjustable nails. 


bigcarty24 said:


> What strain r u using this time.. is that the pink lady trim ur runnin again.. or the blackberry k. Jst curious. I ordered two 10 packs of plushberry so I can find some pink lady phenos.
> 
> Keep up the great work.
> Rize Up..


Pink lady is long gone. That is some Candy Kush in the video.


----------



## mudminer (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Matt, if Im not mistaken, back way early on in the thread somewhere, you referred to a glass of post extraction water that had been allowed to settle out and visible near the top of the glass was a layer of the turpenes that had been extracted. Are you aware of a method to salvage them to be utilized somehow for their medicinal props. I apologize if this is too off topic but that was just the only place I had heard that mentioned before. Lovin the thread and thanx for it. Peace


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 7, 2012)

mudminer said:


> Hi Matt, if Im not mistaken, back way early on in the thread somewhere, you referred to a glass of post extraction water that had been allowed to settle out and visible near the top of the glass was a layer of the turpenes that had been extracted. Are you aware of a method to salvage them to be utilized somehow for their medicinal props. I apologize if this is too off topic but that was just the only place I had heard that mentioned before. Lovin the thread and thanx for it. Peace


Nope, those terps are sacrificed to the hash gods.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 7, 2012)

Candy Kush eh... sounds good. I got some Og Kush, Blackwater Kush, LA Confidential, 707 HB, and AfganSkunk X AfganHaze. Iam looking for a good hash strain at the moment. I got some headband IceWax curing right now.., n by your discription of the Sour Deisels... , Headband will be fire I hope.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 7, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> Candy Kush eh... sounds good. I got some Og Kush, Blackwater Kush, LA Confidential, 707 HB, and AfganSkunk X AfganHaze. Iam looking for a good hash strain at the moment. I got some headband IceWax curing right now.., n by your discription of the Sour Deisels... , Headband will be fire I hope.


Same with OG, great ice water hash strains. Not sure about blackwater, isnt that some cali connect OG?


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 7, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Same with OG, great ice water hash strains. Not sure about blackwater, isnt that some cali connect OG?


Yupp... Its Cali Connection. It the first time I gave cali cannect a chance.. and iam still not sure about there genetics. Out of a 10 pck of reg seeds. I got 4 females.., 2 herms. rest males. Iam on the hunt for the Purple Pheno.., But I hear its rare. The reason I have seconed thoughts on Cali Connect is the Fem Seed line. I realy have no time for Bad gentects. lol. but I thought I would give them a shot. Blackwater is a cross of Mendo Purps X SVF Kush.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ya... Ive had this OG Kush cut for over 7 years now... but never made IceWax with it. Ive been following your methods for some time now..., and you've changed my hash method entirely. Thanks man... I was following bubblemans old method.. but now my wax is fire. 

Rize up


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

This is the thread isn't it?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 7, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> Ya... Ive had this OG Kush cut for over 7 years now... but never made IceWax with it. Ive been following your methods for some time now..., and you've changed my hash method entirely. Thanks man... I was following bubblemans old method.. but now my wax is fire.
> 
> Rize up


new signature quote!!! 

thanks for the feedback. 

and for Cali Connects... I've been hearing good and bad things. I'd stay away from the fem lines, thats for sure.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> This is the thread isn't it?


this is what thread?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 7, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> new signature quote!!!
> 
> thanks for the feedback.
> 
> and for Cali Connects... I've been hearing good and bad things. I'd stay away from the fem lines, thats for sure.



I'll cosign that. I have extensive experience with Cali Connection, and I'm not a happy camper. Their fem lines are shit, full of herms, but honestly so are their regs. I had high hopes for their gear, and there is fire to be found, but it's not worth the hassle. Too many other players out there.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 7, 2012)

good times. rize up!

[video=youtube;sI9--tytdOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI9--tytdOc[/video]


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 7, 2012)

wow... Nice collection of bongs. I envy those peices. Keep up the good work bro. 
Oh.. n now I see u toking OG wax.. I can't wait till my r done.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 7, 2012)

Sour Diesel ice wax - from all flowers


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Feb 8, 2012)

That stuff looks delicious! So what is your bag lineup looking now days? I've noticed that using less bags it comes out darker. So right now I use the 220, 190, 120 and 73 micron. Is that too many or too less in your opinion?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 8, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> That stuff looks delicious! So what is your bag lineup looking now days? I've noticed that using less bags it comes out darker. So right now I use the 220, 190, 120 and 73 micron. Is that too many or too less in your opinion?


I use all the bags except the smallest. 
By not collecting the 45 to 73 you are missing some quality extract. 
Color is partially strain related, partially purity related.


----------



## Fight411 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is that dry or still wet?


----------



## CollieMan1 (Feb 8, 2012)

finally got my Bubblenow xl and 20 gallon 8 bag set in the mail today whoop!! waxing the northwest now...pics soon

matt..how much weight in fesh frozen trim should i be putting in my 20 gallon 220 zipper bag?

the whole machine fits in my chest freezer too! that means my trim never has to leave the freezer


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 8, 2012)

Fight411 said:


> Is that dry or still wet?


what are you asking about? the hash last pics? that is dry, pre-cure. some of the shiniest I've ever made, its the diesel grease.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 8, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> finally got my Bubblenow xl and 20 gallon 8 bag set in the mail today whoop!! waxing the northwest now...pics soon
> 
> matt..how much weight in fesh frozen trim should i be putting in my 20 gallon 220 zipper bag?
> 
> the whole machine fits in my chest freezer too! that means my trim never has to leave the freezer


not sure on weight. smaller runs are better. 
I also would not put the whole machine in the freezer unless truly needed.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 9, 2012)

Bigup the 408 crew. My biggest fans 
[video=youtube;G7OgQdoM8NY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7OgQdoM8NY[/video]

[video=youtube;mBSyyJ1SN0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBSyyJ1SN0w[/video]


----------



## jyermum (Feb 9, 2012)

Matt, where do you get those little jars?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 9, 2012)

jyermum said:


> Matt, where do you get those little jars?


the internet... look around.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 10, 2012)

I get them at sallys beauty supply.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Feb 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> not sure on weight. smaller runs are better.
> I also would not put the whole machine in the freezer unless truly needed.


I've found doing it indoors is much better then outdoors. My best results have been in tempuratures around 65-70. Also making your own ice is a real advantage most people over look. You are the man professor Rize! Are you going to enter the LA medical marijuana cup??


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 10, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> I've found doing it indoors is much better then outdoors. My best results have been in tempuratures around 65-70. Also making your own ice is a real advantage most people over look. You are the man professor Rize! Are you going to enter the LA medical marijuana cup??


Not entering the cup. I'll tell you from first hand experience that its a total rip off and joke. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Feb 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Not entering the cup. I'll tell you from first hand experience that its a total rip off and joke. Thanks for the feedback.


No problem man. I believe what you do in the concentrate world is by far the best. Keep on keepin' on! Can you elaborate as towhy it is a joke and/or rip off?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 10, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> No problem man. I believe what you do in the concentrate world is by far the best. Keep on keepin' on! Can you elaborate as towhy it is a joke and/or rip off?


Okay that was a little harsh. But this cup specifically is a race for second place. The previous CA concentrate winner didn't enter. That doesn't mean its not a competition, but without Vern... its a chance for some of the challengers to battle. The whole thing, think about it, its not a vote. "They" pick a winner.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 11, 2012)

Can you extract an extract? 

My friend just asked me this question, and I did not know the answer. So I came here. 
The specific question is this: Can you use ice extract hash as product for making BHO, rather than trim/bud?
I thinks this is redundant, but value your opinion Matt Rize. So what do you think?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 11, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Can you extract an extract?
> 
> My friend just asked me this question, and I did not know the answer. So I came here.
> The specific question is this: Can you use ice extract hash as product for making BHO, rather than trim/bud?
> I thinks this is redundant, but value your opinion Matt Rize. So what do you think?


The answer is yes you can.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Feb 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Okay that was a little harsh. But this cup specifically is a race for second place. The previous CA concentrate winner didn't enter. That doesn't mean its not a competition, but without Vern... its a chance for some of the challengers to battle. The whole thing, think about it, its not a vote. "They" pick a winner.


I agree with you. Vern is the guy that has Philips Rx? His stuff is amazing and understand as to why you wouldn't enter. The one cup I went to awhile back I felt the same way, that it was fixed. Some buds I loved and saw others absolutely stunned by the same and those buds didn't even place. Seemed like it was because they were from no name seed co lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> The answer is yes you can.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## 400aZip (Feb 12, 2012)

Im going to be honest with you. I have read some of this thread and others, made some hash myself even. Why is the 'bubblehash' I think of (what I saw made before) just look like compressed kief and this bubblehash looks like...well how yours looks, what I usually see called 'Ice wax'. yours looks much danker obviously, more like an oil, so I assume i'd be better to dab than the SHIT im talking about. Im relatively new to the world of concentrates and am generally interested in BHO but I wouldnt mind and expert telling me whats up. I have a harvest coming up and plan on using 2 out of 3 plants for concentrates. thanks in advance


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 12, 2012)

400aZip said:


> Im going to be honest with you. I have read some of this thread and others, made some hash myself even. Why is the 'bubblehash' I think of (what I saw made before) just look like compressed kief and this bubblehash looks like...well how yours looks, what I usually see called 'Ice wax'. yours looks much danker obviously, more like an oil, so I assume i'd be better to dab than the SHIT im talking about. Im relatively new to the world of concentrates and am generally interested in BHO but I wouldnt mind and expert telling me whats up. I have a harvest coming up and plan on using 2 out of 3 plants for concentrates. thanks in advance


Bubble hash is the term Bubbleman created in an attempt to get more $ for his business. Ice Water Extract is what we are really talking about. "Ice Wax" is a term I made up to refer to my long/detailed set of techniques. 

"bubble hash" is typically pressed, this is an old school mistake, perpetuated by the likes of bubbleman and others, that I am trying to undo. 

My extracts have a few major differences from typical ice water extracts. 
1) Ultra pure separation
2) I often use fresh frozen material
3) Microplane texture to the extract -> dabs WAY better.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 12, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> The answer is yes you can.


For SURE you can yes!  I've added a lot of bubble hash to my honey oil tubes because bubble hash sells for shit here, so it just converts to oil. Out of 1.5oz of trim and a few g's of bubble usually get 5.0-5.5g of return.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 12, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Bubble hash is the term Bubbleman created in an attempt to get more $ for his business. Ice Water Extract is what we are really talking about. "Ice Wax" is a term I made up to refer to my long/detailed set of techniques.
> 
> "bubble hash" is typically pressed, this is an old school mistake, perpetuated by the likes of bubbleman and others, that I am trying to undo.
> 
> ...


..

Yupp.. I jst got myself a microplane for this upcoming crop. You know.. I am finding alot of people are thinking if there wax is not sticky and googy..., something must of went wrong. Not True. Ive made some killer dry crumble.. It's all strain related.., and how you cure your finshed product. Since Ive followed Matt now.. I do a minimum of 4 week cure. Even longer..., and when you open the jar after a long cure... you'll know what I am talking about.


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Feb 12, 2012)

i keep trying to put all the pieces together from the bits i hear from matt and the bits i hear from nikka, just hoping i can piece it together. should be getting some bags soon

You like the sean 1000 watt bags at all Matt? look pretty nice with the all mesh design.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 12, 2012)

chiefpuffaloe said:


> i keep trying to put all the pieces together from the bits i hear from matt and the bits i hear from nikka, just hoping i can piece it together. should be getting some bags soon
> 
> You like the sean 1000 watt bags at all Matt? look pretty nice with the all mesh design.


Bits? I'd like to think this thread offers more than that. 

Never heard of them bags. I'm using a few name brands. I would suggest contacting www.extractionking.com for some probags. He hooks it up big time.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 12, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Bits? I'd like to think this thread offers more than that.
> 
> Never heard of them bags. I'm using a few name brands. I would suggest contacting www.extractionking.com for some probags. He hooks it up big time.


Yupp.. This thread taught me the right way to make fire IceWax. IceWax is the easiest concentrate to make in my opinion. Now I have been using my 5 gallon stir method. I mix in my 220 work bag for 10-15 minutes untill theres a nice layer of foam on top. I then put the bucket with the 220 work bag into my deep freezer for 15-20 minutes to settle. Now matt does not let it settle I think.. (but not sure). I then take it out and give it a quick slow 1-2 min stir again and then start to strain. Next.., I use the 160 to catch the cooking grade IceWax. Next I use the 73 or the 45. Most of time I collect between 160 and 45. (strain dependent).. and I usualy only use the 73 for personal. But I switch it up all the time. Always trying something new and perfecting my method. 

Now before Rizeup..., I followed bubble mans method of drying and curing. Now I would not dare to put my Wax on cardboard. anyways.. bubbleman said to brake up the Wax right after extraction. Which Ive done for many years... and my hash was always a bit harsh and when put on cardboard I found the hash to take a bit of the smell from the cardboard. (which I did not like) I knew something was not right... so i started to let my Wax jst dry and settle in a clump on a sheet of wax paper for 24hrs or soo.. I then proceded to brake up the WaxI then into as small of pieces that I could get it. (but now I got a Microplane... wootwootwoot). Some people think the wax is ready to smoke now...,(and I guess u can if u want) but I stll let it dry for another 24-48 hrs. It shud be like a dry crumble (like I said.., strain dependent) but still got some tecture to it. Now I like to take photos of before and after the cure. You'll realy get a feel for what curing does to your hash if you let if cure in a glass container for a long period of time. But no longer than 6 months. The Hash starts to loose its Kick after awhile I found. 
Trust me when I say making FIRE ICEWAX is all about the product going into the process and a good cure. It's realy that simple.. 

RizeUp... n make yourself a batch of Ice.


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Feb 12, 2012)

way more than bits for sure matt  will def check those bags out though thanks!


----------



## pranoman (Feb 12, 2012)

tell me please what microplane is? and how you cure your hash?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 12, 2012)

pranoman said:


> tell me please what microplane is? and how you cure your hash?


read the thread. its all there several times. microplane is a name brand, just google it.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a grater/zester.


----------



## pranoman (Feb 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> read the thread. its all there several times. microplane is a name brand, just google it.


sorry thread search help me
big respect and thanks for you


----------



## malignant (Feb 13, 2012)

last months skunk had an article on solvent free oil. have you considered taking your final product and placing it on a magnetic stirrer?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2012)

malignant said:


> last months skunk had an article on solvent free oil. have you considered taking your final product and placing it on a magnetic stirrer?


I can see no reason to do that. I've thought about it. 

Candy Kush Ice Wax.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh... I thought this was gunna show more purple hues cause I am sure you had purple water in your other post. But looks fire bro... 
Nice Job.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 14, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> Oh... I thought this was gunna show more purple hues cause I am sure you had purple water in your other post. But looks fire bro...
> Nice Job.


The water was straight purple. The extract straight blonde. Gotta love pure extractions.
[video=youtube;j6bkb7WS8hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6bkb7WS8hA[/video]


----------



## Spencer and Dia (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Matt, thanks for continually kickin ass, and puttin out the dankist shit. Top quality for meds not just personal, seems to be a big step in the extractions world Anyways, we got our hash man spinning out some super dank shit too, just wanted to throw it out there, and thanks again for the continued support.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 14, 2012)

dabbing this candy kush
[video=youtube;aYeiOag95MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYeiOag95MY[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 15, 2012)

nice matt............


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 16, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> nice matt............


thank bo$$.

High CBD hash oil: Cannatonic. 

This extract tested about 35% THC and 35% CBD. The effect is an instant pain relief. Also, your buzz immediately subsides.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 16, 2012)

I won the raffle at Kush Organics Vapor Lounge yesterday... about 20 grams of hash oil!! Also a sick little dabber and dish.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow... I would like to win a little stash like that... Luck was on your side that day...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 16, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Thanks for following along. This part is going to be pictures instead of video.
> 
> To allow my wet hash to dry:
> 1) I lay it out as-is overnight, sometimes 24 hours if it is cold out.
> ...



Thanks for the tutorial, def going to try this method on my next ice adventure.

3 questions though.


1. After scooping your hash out of your bag and putting it on your screen do you not press any of the water out at all? Just leave it for 12-24 hours?
2. What's the point of the silk screen over the top of the drying pan, just to keep unwanted things like dust and hair out?
3. When you say at last it goes into your curing jar does that mean you cure it similar to herb? IE fill your jar up 7/8's full and burp 1-2 times a day as needed? Or just putting it in a container waiting for it's time to be smoked?



Thanks again.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 16, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> Wow... I would like to win a little stash like that... Luck was on your side that day...



Could be luck... Could be that those who show generosity are generally shown generosity in return.



IE. My iphone smashed into pieces i couple weeks ago. Couple days later i got offered a free one. Life is to legit!


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 16, 2012)

Michael Phelps said:


> Thanks for the tutorial, def going to try this method on my next ice adventure.
> 
> 3 questions though.
> 
> ...


replies in bold and underlined.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Matt... u still smoke bho and other extrcts than IceWax....?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 17, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> Hey Matt... u still smoke bho and other extrcts than IceWax....?


Yeah for sure. I love me some full melt dry screen extract, its as good as ice wax when made properly. 

I do smoke BHO, but only if its made using a professional closed system, and purged extremely well. I don't support open blasting of tane, that shit blows up every week.

You can find this quote on the Weed Nerd thread:
Chemical epiglottis from under purged BHO... 


> JessiJames wrote:
> 
> "Thanks for the shout out Subcool. Jessi here. Getting sick from a dab is a little embarrassing, but in the medical grey-area of BHO, I think it is important to get info like this out. Last week, I took a dab of some BHO that was not our own. It had a sour after-taste and was purged only by whipping to a budder without heat. This is not our method, and it seemed under-purged compared to what we usually smoke (which has never caused a problem). James didn't like the taste and thought it was harsh so he didn't smoke any after his first hit. I kept smoking it all night. My throat went from a dull ache to an unable to swallow sensation. I felt like I had something stuck in the back of my throat and when I looked in the mirror I was shocked to see what looked like a second tongue coming out from down my throat. I needed to lean forward to breathe properly and at times it felt like a flap was sealing off my airway. I went to the urgent care where they told me they were unable to handle my situation and would need to escort me to the adjacent Emergency Room for immediate treatment. I received a quick diagnosis at the Emergency Room because the doctor had seen an instance like mine a few weeks prior, although it was previously a very rare occurrence (BHO has just recently become popular in our state). I had Chemical Epiglottitis, which can be a life threatening situation. Luckily, mine was not! Chemical Epiglottitis is caused by irritants or hot vapors that pass by and damage the epiglottis (the flap the covers your wind pipes when you eat/drink). When this happens, the epiglottis swells and has the potential of closing off the wind pipe, making it impossible to breathe. I was lucky and the swelling stopped before I needed any serious medical interventions. For those less fortunate, a run in with Epiglottitis has the potential to send a patient into the ICU, emergency surgery, or a tracheotomy. Its serious stuff! It was a hard lesson for James and I and taught us to always smoke our own, or at least know what we are smoking. We are both taking some time off of BHO and are slightly disappointed that our usual health-conscious decisions were so unknowingly reckless. It sounds like a different girl also had a scary experience at the HighTimes cup. I hope she is alright as well!
> James and I are dab-neutral and do not want to stir up a debate on the pros and cons of BHO, ISO, RSO or any of the other extracts. We do, however, hope that medical instances like my own serve to improve the safety of the community and do not hinder the progress of legalization.


----------



## CollieMan1 (Feb 17, 2012)

matt..after letting my chemdog and my sour d sit out in patties on the pressing sceen (roughly 18 hours) i put the screen in the freezer for a moment to get the patties broken off the screen..then i started grating with my microplane...how in the hell do you get this whole sticky mess grated up without loosing it to your fingers and everything else it touches? i kept putting the chunks back in the freezer to get hard then grate somemore..but i cant grate for more than 5 seconds without it getting to oily and sticky to grate (especially the 120 and the 90 micron)...i have another batch of sour d to run and im hoping there is some sort of trick here. sometimes i hate working with good genetics! wondering if i could freeze it and grate it up like an hour after pulling from the bags or somehting like that


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 17, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> matt..after letting my chemdog and my sour d sit out in patties on the pressing sceen (roughly 18 hours) i put the screen in the freezer for a moment to get the patties broken off the screen..then i started grating with my microplane...how in the hell do you get this whole sticky mess grated up without loosing it to your fingers and everything else it touches? i kept putting the chunks back in the freezer to get hard then grate somemore..but i cant grate for more than 5 seconds without it getting to oily and sticky to grate (especially the 120 and the 90 micron)...i have another batch of sour d to run and im hoping there is some sort of trick here. sometimes i hate working with good genetics! wondering if i could freeze it and grate it up like an hour after pulling from the bags or somehting like that


its not easy. your extract is too good. if it was dirty it would grate easy and not stick to your fingers. plus you are doing some of the best ice water extract strains. all i can say is, if its hard to grate like that, then you are doing a good job. consider freezing your fingers before touching the patty. no joke. frostbite for the win.


----------



## CollieMan1 (Feb 17, 2012)

ha...i was actually holding ice to help the cause..im trying to get pics up..need a camera. ice dabs have changed my life!


----------



## CollieMan1 (Feb 17, 2012)

whats a good camera to get to take general pictures and excellent nug shots and macro resin shots...under 500


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> whats a good camera to get to take general pictures and excellent nug shots and macro resin shots...under 500


in the states?
if your willing to spend upto like 450 or so pretty sure you can get a ~14mp canon dslr... rebel t1i or something


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 17, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> in the states?
> if your willing to spend upto like 450 or so pretty sure you can get a ~14mp canon dslr... rebel t1i or something


sounds like you know more than me. I got a $300 refurbished nikon, not good for close ups, autofocus bullcrap. but i do what I can with it.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> sounds like you know more than me. I got a $300 refurbished nikon, not good for close ups, autofocus bullcrap. but i do what I can with it.


i been looking for months n months n months, the gfs really into photography and im getting there myself, the base level canon rebel is about 550 with lens in canada, and have seen adds for it for 399 in the states before
from what ive been told most quality dslr lenses, will have autofocus on them, you can still manual focus but from what i gather its very suited to point and shoot use as well as going beyond and into slr territory... 
wish i was speaking from experience tho, only research... considering buying a dslr shortly tho, did just crop


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> its not easy. your extract is too good. if it was dirty it would grate easy and not stick to your fingers. plus you are doing some of the best ice water extract strains. all i can say is, if its hard to grate like that, then you are doing a good job. consider freezing your fingers before touching the patty. no joke. frostbite for the win.


Lol.. yupp.. its like messy silly putty. But its well worth it. The Microplane is the best tool for good consistant IceWax.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> replies in bold and underlined.



Thanks. 



Sorry just one more question. 


Do you ever use flower's to make your wax or just trim? Seeing as how im not growing anymore i dont have any access to trim and i always figured that using ground up flowers would leach way to many contaminants into the final product. I would also figure that using whole nugs or slightly broken up nugs would in turn cause you to loose the trichomes trapped inside the nugs. 

What are your thoughts..


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 18, 2012)

I use flowers along with trim. When you grow to make Icewax... you make sure some bud gets into the mix. Now I dont take the best colas..., but I do use the lower plant material ( Popcorn Nugs ). I use to lolipop my plants... but now I use all the material I can for IceWax. Now I have used some bigger buds in my Wax.. all I do is use needle nose tweezers to seperate the bud. Start at the bottom of the bud... and pull tiny little chunks of bud apart. U dont want to destroy the bud but take apart delicatley. U dont want to smush the trics.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 18, 2012)

Michael Phelps said:


> Thanks.
> Sorry just one more question.
> Do you ever use flower's to make your wax or just trim? Seeing as how im not growing anymore i dont have any access to trim and i always figured that using ground up flowers would leach way to many contaminants into the final product. I would also figure that using whole nugs or slightly broken up nugs would in turn cause you to loose the trichomes trapped inside the nugs.
> 
> What are your thoughts..


Yes, I prefer to use small nugs to make ice wax. Maybe one in every 5 runs are like that. I do not grind them up, at all, I dont even break the flowers up unless they are fresh (not dry). 



bigcarty24 said:


> I use flowers along with trim. When you grow to make Icewax... you make sure some bud gets into the mix. Now I dont take the best colas..., but I do use the lower plant material ( Popcorn Nugs ). I use to lolipop my plants... but now I use all the material I can for IceWax. Now I have used some bigger buds in my Wax.. all I do is use needle nose tweezers to seperate the bud. Start at the bottom of the bud... and pull tiny little chunks of bud apart. U dont want to destroy the bud but take apart delicatley. U dont want to smush the trics.


thanks carty.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Matt... Jst wondering what your workin on these days.. I kno u jst did a CandyKush run... but whats NEXT... jst curious????

n question... I got some LA Confidential runnin right now... have u ever ran any wax of this strain before...? It says it's some sort of AfganyKush... but my plant's don't smell like kush... but there only 4-5 weeks in...


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 18, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> Hey Matt... Jst wondering what your workin on these days.. I kno u jst did a CandyKush run... but whats NEXT... jst curious????
> 
> n question... I got some LA Confidential runnin right now... have u ever ran any wax of this strain before...? It says it's some sort of AfganyKush... but my plant's don't smell like kush... but there only 4-5 weeks in...


I just ran some purple skunk, and some mendocino godfather (mendo purps back cross). up next... ill let you know in a few.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 19, 2012)

and if you don't know, now you know....
[video=youtube;7jFbol5CGOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jFbol5CGOQ[/video]


----------



## oilmkr420 (Feb 19, 2012)

hey matt, i like your work, and i also like yr reclaimed extractor. i'm going to start a thread for co2 extractions and i would like you to join in bring your methods to the forums, cause you know i talk alot of shit about butane, but never really did side by side extractions and weighting the resulted yields when the same dollar amount in solvent was used. you do excellent work and we shouldnt be enemies towards each other when we both have something to bring to the table. so what does your extractor cost?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 16, 2012)

ahhhh damn. lots of make up to do here.

BUTANE FREE DABS.
[video=youtube;QLZ9X2wdCgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLZ9X2wdCgc[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 16, 2012)

BUTANE FREE DABS part 2 CLOSE UP
[video=youtube;QLZ9X2wdCgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLZ9X2wdCgc[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 16, 2012)

dabbing with the weed nerd
[video=youtube;Z4rmGFhtFNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4rmGFhtFNU[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 16, 2012)

Sour Diesel Ice Wax grease with Radikal Guru. <whoomp whoomp whoomp>
[video=youtube;0Tx44NEeJzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Tx44NEeJzk[/video]


----------



## CollieMan1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Grape ape 120 curing



grape ape 73 curing ..so gooey! I wish you guys could smell my pics. Melt video soon to come


----------



## str8sativa (Mar 16, 2012)

120 micron cali orange


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 16, 2012)

tuna kush

73






90






(i know i know.... dab vid.... just waiting for my ti nail to come in.....)


----------



## kush fario (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Z4rmGFhtFNU

man this vid cracked me up thanks for posting it and thanks for teaching me how to make propper ice wax ive past the knowledge on to friends and needless to say it was pricless info 

thanks again 

::


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is what's left of some AfganSkunk (Nordle) from Shanti... 90bag. Cured for 6 weeks or so. My favorite smoke right now. 10min cycle from fresh bud...,


Some 73bag of some GhostOG.. I did not plane this material down at all. It was my personal smoke... and was sooo goooey that I jst pulled dabs from the glob... This was some of the most potent smoke Ive produced. Never tested tho....


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

Revere Glass tour
[video=youtube;hVpfUncF140]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVpfUncF140[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

Ill even throw this one up here. 
[video=youtube;bE_x4eiKWPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE_x4eiKWPs[/video]


----------



## CollieMan1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Revere Glass tour
> [video=youtube;hVpfUncF140]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVpfUncF140[/video]


Going to revere glass in june...couple of my buddies are teaching a class there. We need to link up and dab!


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> Going to revere glass in june...couple of my buddies are teaching a class there. We need to link up and dab!


Most def. I'm there all the time. Let me know. Im thinking its time to take classes as well


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 18, 2012)

Matt rocks

[video=youtube_share;VrZDwiXNEPs]http://youtu.be/VrZDwiXNEPs[/video]

T


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice Tcurtiss... Old School Vape Dome. When I seen the HashMaster n u with the dome... I had to make one too...., got myself some coals... n walla... Vaping


----------



## malignant (Mar 19, 2012)

anyone ever tried making hash with carbonated water?


----------



## washedmothafuka (Mar 19, 2012)

Never thought of that! Just did a quick search and found out the carbonated water actually has a lower freezing point due to the co2. Some soda waters have salt in them so watch out for that but I really don't see why it wouldn't work....besides losing carbonation after stirring for 5 minutes. Anyways, Rize will be in here soon to share his opinions. Until then, off to the slopes!


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 20, 2012)

washedmothafuka said:


> Never thought of that! Just did a quick search and found out the carbonated water actually has a lower freezing point due to the co2. Some soda waters have salt in them so watch out for that but I really don't see why it wouldn't work....besides losing carbonation after stirring for 5 minutes. Anyways, Rize will be in here soon to share his opinions. Until then, off to the slopes!


agreed with everything you said. just watch out for mineralized water. i have not tried this. RO water that I make is really all I can afford for the big machine.


----------



## black77 (Mar 20, 2012)

what other benefits do you see from this method? I'm kinda baked & still tryin to get my thoughts organized so I'll only ask 1 question.


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2012)

well I fINALLY have something to contribute to this thread....

73 and 25 micron chopped up together still wet



same stuff dry


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 20, 2012)

black77 said:


> what other benefits do you see from this method? I'm kinda baked & still tryin to get my thoughts organized so I'll only ask 1 question.


i dont see any benefits to using carbonated water. RO water for the win.


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2012)

I also must take this opprotunity to really recommend boldt bags... I had some pretty nasty tears in my 25 micron bag and they are REPLACING it for free and I don't even have to send in the old one....WOW. I'm just ecstatic...


and of course I used a washer and many of the tips from this thread to make that hash


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2012)

first test safe to say it's full melt . I'll take a video when I'm less busy. thanks again for the good tips matt.


----------



## black77 (Mar 20, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> i dont see any benefits to using carbonated water. RO water for the win.


Right on. Matt.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> I also must take this opprotunity to really recommend boldt bags... I had some pretty nasty tears in my 25 micron bag and they are REPLACING it for free and I don't even have to send in the old one....WOW. I'm just ecstatic...
> 
> 
> and of course I used a washer and many of the tips from this thread to make that hash



I use boldt bags... they great bags


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 20, 2012)

someone's been a naughty ice jockey... The Flav butane lighter fluid hash oil.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 20, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> someone's been a naughty ice jockey... The Flav butane lighter fluid hash oil.


That is why I don't smoke any BHO............ ewwwwww


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> I use boldt bags... they great bags


hell yeah bro I recommend them to anyone... sturdy as fuck and the warranty is obviously great.... I"m still ecstatic I"m not gonna make anymore hash until I get that new bag  thankfully the 220 and the 73 are still in great condition *whew*




Matt Rize said:


> someone's been a naughty ice jockey... The Flav butane lighter fluid hash oil.


that shit looks amazing but I can't get enough of the ice wax man.... I"m so thankful I found this thread, that chopped up hash when it's partially wet and letting it dry that way was the best thing I've ever done... same with using the pump sprayer to force smaller particles through... and the ice in the work bag... damn matt these things add up quickly don't they? I pick up tips like this just growing outdoors ya know so I understand how it is...highly respected +rep bro.


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2012)

I have to spread rep around before I can rep ya again matt


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2012)

still waiting for my boldt bag replacement before I make more hash  but I must say this stuff is very tasty...full melt on all grades...epic wouldn't be possible without your tips matt.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> still waiting for my boldt bag replacement before I make more hash  but I must say this stuff is very tasty...full melt on all grades...epic wouldn't be possible without your tips matt.


thanks poplars. the feedback is always appreciated. 

I took a trip on the dark side and made some hash oil  just to teach a friend some science.... in the name of science lol


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> thanks poplars. the feedback is always appreciated.
> 
> I took a trip on the dark side and made some hash oil  just to teach a friend some science.... in the name of science lol


looks clean as fuck I'd smoke it... love the colors.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 21, 2012)

you did take a trip to the dark side...lol But still looks nice and honey lookin. almost like sap.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 21, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> thanks poplars. the feedback is always appreciated.
> 
> I took a trip on the dark side and made some hash oil  just to teach a friend some science.... in the name of science lol


Can u tell us how u made this FLAVour...


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 21, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> Can u tell us how u made this FLAVour...


warm lighter fluid, cold tube, hand pumped to 28 many many times. i don't really want to talk about the specifics. its BHO brah.  i know i know, bad matt.

globs for my haters
[video=youtube;B42Qy_xbvbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B42Qy_xbvbY[/video]


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 22, 2012)

Still looks tastey..... but... i dont smoke bho


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> Still looks tastey..... but... i dont smoke bho


meh, its underpurged. my apprentice in still learning, at least he can handle being yelled at


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 22, 2012)

so you posted underpurged blfho? we need only GOOD examples on here...lol 
teach people the whole process or dont teach at all homie..


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> so you posted underpurged blfho? we need only GOOD examples on here...lol
> teach people the whole process or dont teach at all homie..


i aint teaching anyone solvent extraction. yall can learn to blow up from someone else.  or go to college for it like I did.
i just wanted to show the resin from my vegan organic garden.
ill watch the kid who blasts more carefully next time. i was running ice water while this was made.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 22, 2012)

i was just playin...


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> i was just playin...


i know i know, just had to put it out there. you have no idea how many BHO question I get. 
Also, my apprentice made this erl, he is just a kid, still learning. 
You should have heard me yelling when his HAND pump broke.


----------



## poplars (Mar 22, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> i know i know, just had to put it out there. you have no idea how many BHO question I get.
> Also, my apprentice made this erl, he is just a kid, still learning.
> You should have heard me yelling when his HAND pump broke.


lmfao epic gotta love a stickler for quality... reminds me of myself.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> lmfao epic gotta love a stickler for quality... reminds me of myself.


im just glad i found an apprentice who can handle my demanding/perfectionist nature. 

my water hash is drier than this erl. LOL


----------



## poplars (Mar 22, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> im just glad i found an apprentice who can handle my demanding/perfectionist nature.
> 
> my water hash is drier than this erl. LOL



lmfao... epic. that's good..definitely need one of them. I feel like in a few years I'm prolly gonna be taking on some sorta apprentice for outdoor growing hahaha.. I mean shit otherwise all that knowledge just goes to waste ya know unless you start a thread like you did heh.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> lmfao... epic. that's good..definitely need one of them. I feel like in a few years I'm prolly gonna be taking on some sorta apprentice for outdoor growing hahaha.. I mean shit otherwise all that knowledge just goes to waste ya know unless you start a thread like you did heh.


LOL good one. Epic hash sticky thread, I had to ask for a forum just to put it in! 

og/diesel dab video is uploading. so ripped


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 22, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> LOL good one. Epic hash sticky thread, I had to ask for a forum just to put it in!
> 
> og/diesel dab video is uploading. so ripped


I jst watched your vid on the tube... now thats what I am talking about... nice mixture.. SCREW BHO


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 23, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> I jst watched your vid on the tube... now thats what I am talking about... nice mixture.. SCREW BHO


yes bless. 

Imovie is getting it done. this one goes out to my crew from college. long live the dons.
[video=youtube;ZxGHtVUgfYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxGHtVUgfYo[/video]


----------



## nornev775 (Mar 23, 2012)

Matt I read the thread to about page 40 then I got super high! Anyways I wanted to let you know that the movement needs more people like you and Kyle Kushman. Butane Honey Oil is illegal to make in California but almost all the dispensaries carry it. Some are even not labeling it and if you ask them about it they will say it is "CO2 extraction." Dabs are blowing up in popularity and people need to be informed of the dangers of making/ingesting butane extracts which havent been properly purged. Your methods for making ice wax this should be spread throughout California and Colorado. Nothing looks worse for the PR of MMJ than butane hash explosions which are apparently happening on a weekly basis. People need to ask the dispensaries to carry solvent less extracts and ask dispensaries if they have tested their "oils" if they don't lab test boycott it.


----------



## poplars (Mar 23, 2012)

nornev775 said:


> Matt I read the thread to about page 40 then I got super high! Anyways I wanted to let you know that the movement needs more people like you and Kyle Kushman. Butane Honey Oil is illegal to make in California but almost all the dispensaries carry it. Some are even not labeling it and if you ask them about it they will say it is "CO2 extraction." Dabs are blowing up in popularity and people need to be informed of the dangers of making/ingesting butane extracts which havent been properly purged. Your methods for making ice wax this should be spread throughout California and Colorado. Nothing looks worse for the PR of MMJ than butane hash explosions which are apparently happening on a weekly basis. People need to ask the dispensaries to carry solvent less extracts and ask dispensaries if they have tested their "oils" if they don't lab test boycott it.


amen to that, I hella respect people like yourself that come in saying statements like this... +rep


----------



## bottlekap (Mar 24, 2012)

i was wondering...what kind of camera you were using for your hash closeups?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 24, 2012)

nornev775 said:


> Matt I read the thread to about page 40 then I got super high! Anyways I wanted to let you know that the movement needs more people like you and Kyle Kushman. Butane Honey Oil is illegal to make in California but almost all the dispensaries carry it. Some are even not labeling it and if you ask them about it they will say it is "CO2 extraction." Dabs are blowing up in popularity and people need to be informed of the dangers of making/ingesting butane extracts which havent been properly purged. Your methods for making ice wax this should be spread throughout California and Colorado. Nothing looks worse for the PR of MMJ than butane hash explosions which are apparently happening on a weekly basis. People need to ask the dispensaries to carry solvent less extracts and ask dispensaries if they have tested their "oils" if they don't lab test boycott it.





poplars said:


> amen to that, I hella respect people like yourself that come in saying statements like this... +rep


ditto, thanks for posting and for the feedback.




bottlekap said:


> i was wondering...what kind of camera you were using for your hash closeups?


just a for dummys nikon l110 coolpix


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 24, 2012)

Check out this Elderberry Ice Wax shatterific
[video=youtube;IUhG_mCdI6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUhG_mCdI6Y[/video]


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 24, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Check out this Elderberry Ice Wax shatterific
> [video=youtube;IUhG_mCdI6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUhG_mCdI6Y[/video]


That shit looks epic.


----------



## malignant (Mar 24, 2012)

i want to try that!!


----------



## Daemonn789 (Mar 25, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Check out this Elderberry Ice Wax shatterific
> [video=youtube;IUhG_mCdI6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUhG_mCdI6Y[/video]


I searched your thread for pocket cure and also drying/curing methods for this ice wax here. I did not see any info current to this - mostly your old method posted with some revisions as answers to others' questions. I also did not find specifics on drying after grating the hash into "sand and chopping it up with a plastic card" - how slow is a "slow dry" after they are grated into "sand"? How relevant are the temps/humidity? Additionally, sir, your shit fuckin rocks.

Anyways, I read both your Veganics and Ice Wax thread... every single page. Took me a little bit but I think I've come home. I'm only 3 grows deep experience wise, all organic, but veganics really resonates. Ice extraction is simply the logical step after capturing the amazing bud from veganic gardens. I would feel as if I was polluting the whole effort if I ran chemical extraction without a guaranteed pure purge. I dont want to say reading these two threads have changed my life... but... I am on the path to changing my entire set up!

BioCanna has appeal certainly, but I feel a focus for our small niche here is to create a similar "super soil" a la Subcool. A kind of thing that we can start working on and narrowing down so we can have the "must haves" and the "good to haves" and the "extras" in terms of soil amendments. Step two is exploring FPEs and teas to supplement any and all nutrients a strain would miss out on from the soil... We're not far from hammering down a pretty awesome wholly organic veganic growing method that produces the FINEST quality cannabis we've seen/tasted/experienced AND we wont need to buy bottles.

Matt, if you're ever cruzin around the south bay and need a dab spot, hit me up! And bring some Plush with you, either in seed or clone - I wanna do that strain after my JTR!! Big ups on pushing boundaries and taking flak, the knowledge light bulb wouldnt burn so brightly without your offerings.... Rize up!


----------



## poplars (Mar 26, 2012)

finally getting my replacement boldt hash bag today!!!! got 4 bags of ice in the freezer...just itchin to use em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PREY they deliver by 1PM or something so I can actually get some runs done today!!!


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 26, 2012)

jst ran some la con. badass


----------



## Dan Kone (Mar 26, 2012)

I just ran some purps ice water hash (unworthy of the title wax). 

I followed the Rize advice and ditched the power drill and did a hand stir on it. Also followed the "take better care of your trim" advice. 

Shit is legit. Definitely not in the same league as RizeWax, but fuck it, who's is? My shit smells and tastes amazing and it melts reasonable quick. So I'm going to call this a win. 

I believe I've elevated my game from sizzle server to melt master.

IMO keeping my trim is vacuum sealed packs in the freezer and the hand stirring made a HUGE fucking difference. Before this 80% of my hash has been basically dogshit. Not anymore!

I'm got a collective who takes all my shit hash for edibles, so after I was done making the good stuff I did another run with the same trim using the paint stirrer to get the max yield out of it. I think I like this system. 1 run to make the good stuff, a second run to make cooking hash. I feel like now I'm creating a both a high quality product and getting the maximum yield out of my trim. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 26, 2012)

Hella Like Dan K

Elderberry Ice Wax grease


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 26, 2012)

OG/Blue Diesel Ice Wax grease


----------



## april (Mar 26, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> someone's been a naughty ice jockey... The Flav butane lighter fluid hash oil.




Wow sweety, soooo yummy looking !!! Great job as always


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Hella Like Dan K
> 
> Elderberry Ice Wax grease


did you use some sort of heating and stirring technique to obtain that consistency/look?


----------



## pranoman (Mar 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> did you use some sort of heating and stirring technique to obtain that consistency/look?


I think he did  

Excellent work *Matt*


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 27, 2012)

That's some nice looking hash matt. Elderberry is a funny name


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 27, 2012)

april said:


> Wow sweety, soooo yummy looking !!! Great job as always


thanks babe. missing you. 


poplars said:


> did you use some sort of heating and stirring technique to obtain that consistency/look?


yes, taffy techniques 


pranoman said:


> I think he did
> you are correct
> Excellent work *Matt*


thanks brah


bigcarty24 said:


> That's some nice looking hash matt. Elderberry is a funny name


I think its an OGxBlackberry Kush.


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> thanks babe. missing you.
> 
> yes, taffy techniques
> 
> ...



taffy technique!? I'll have to try it!!!

got the new 25 micron bag last night, it drains so nice and works great, gotta love boldt bags...

here's the runs from last night, first one was 30 min agitation, mixed the 73 and 25 microns together because they are so close in grades, I do NOT mix my 1st and 2nd run together however.



2nd run, 45 min agitation:


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Matt, just wanted to show off some kandy kush bubble i pulled the other day. I use the 1 gal kit, and run the 160,120,90,73,45, and 25 at the end. I use subs methods for the most part except for a more controlled 30 minute stir, and i layer my material more. After watching your hash making video i've incorporated your spraying techniques to push the plant material thorough more and it yields a really clean end product. using the sprayer makes scraping the bags so much easier, your techniques have really help my friend and I step our hash game up. i also find that letting the trim reduce for 24 hours before freezing really helps reduce the plant matter in the bags, especially with the longer stir. i pulled this 9 gram run off of a third of a freezer bag of outdoor kandy kush trim. The 90 and 73 are full melt clear dome, and the 120 is almost full melt. the 90 chunk weighed 3.8g. 
Without your techniques and videos, we wouldn't be pulling near this quality. Rize up! first two screen pics are 120,90, then with the 73 chunk. individual pics are 120µi, next 3 pics are the 90µi, the 73µi, then the 45µi in the tin. on the screen theres the 120,90,73,and45 from left to right




​


----------



## CollieMan1 (Mar 27, 2012)

What the f is the taffy technique?


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> Hey Matt, just wanted to show off some kandy kush bubble i pulled the other day. I use the 1 gal kit, and run the 160,120,90,73,45, and 25 at the end. I use subs methods for the most part except for a more controlled 30 minute stir, and i layer my material more. After watching your hash making video i've incorporated your spraying techniques to push the plant material thorough more and it yields a really clean end product. using the sprayer makes scraping the bags so much easier, your techniques have really help my friend and I step our hash game up. i also find that letting the trim reduce for 24 hours before freezing really helps reduce the plant matter in the bags, especially with the longer stir. i pulled this 9 gram run off of a third of a freezer bag of outdoor kandy kush trim. The 90 and 73 are full melt clear dome, and the 120 is almost full melt. the 90 chunk weighed 3.8g.
> Without your techniques and videos, we wouldn't be pulling near this quality. Rize up! first two screen pics are 120,90, then with the 73 chunk. individual pics are 120µi, next 3 pics are the 90µi, the 73µi, then the 45µi in the tin. on the screen theres the 120,90,73,and45 from left to right
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful job bro.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 27, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> What the f is the taffy technique?


heh, something new I'm working on, only works for certain strains, and only for the top grade. its a couple steps past ice wax. simple warming/pulling/cooling just like making taffy. 


poplars said:


> beautiful job bro.


ditto farmer2424, that shit is gorgeous.


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> heh, something new I'm working on, only works for certain strains, and only for the top grade. its a couple steps past ice wax. simple warming/pulling/cooling just like making taffy.
> 
> ditto farmer2424, that shit is gorgeous.


what exactly do you use to warm it?? a hot plate?


----------



## CecilGreenleaf (Mar 27, 2012)

What's up all, so I have a question in regards to the agitations. I to have used a wooden spoon to agitate my mix, but with a small addition. I went out and picked up a sonic pulse electric tooth brush and attached the spoon to it. It works well for me, so do you think this is to much or to aggressive ?Thank you Matt for all this information and sharing you secrets with the rest of us. Good vibes my friend.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

aka bubble hash. quit trying to rename something.


----------



## CollieMan1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> aka bubble hash. quit trying to rename something.


You must have missed the first 86 pages of this thread.......


----------



## CollieMan1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Super lemon haze 73...cold dry/warm cure. MELTDOWN!



super lemon haze 120

I wish you guys could smell my pics. EPIC


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 28, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> You must have missed the first 86 pages of this thread.......





CollieMan1 said:


> View attachment 2095348
> Super lemon haze 73...cold dry/warm cure. MELTDOWN!
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah. 
PS ignore that guy.


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd really love some elaboration on that whole 'taffy' technique. 


gonna be posting up some pics of my latest run from yesterday. gonna be doing another run today hopefully


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 28, 2012)

Here is some LA Condfidential. I used 530 grams of fresh/frozen bud and pulled 20 grams from the 73 bag. First time I used the machine. My arms felt like the were gunna fall off siftin the bags out. Next time I will get help. lol


----------



## CollieMan1 (Mar 28, 2012)

My superlemon is super shattery.....might be the strain might be the 55 degree dry and 70 degree cure. Can't let the oil heads melt down before its completely dry...


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> I'd really love some elaboration on that whole 'taffy' technique.
> 
> 
> gonna be posting up some pics of my latest run from yesterday. gonna be doing another run today hopefully


I can get that look if I warm the pieces up then pull apart. I guess if u want to call it taffy.


----------



## CollieMan1 (Mar 28, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> View attachment 2095396
> Here is some LA Condfidential. I used 530 grams of fresh/frozen bud and pulled 20 grams from the 73 bag. First time I used the machine. My arms felt like the were gunna fall off siftin the bags out. Next time I will get help. lol


That looks kill!! Im gonna take a dab and pretend its your la con right now


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 28, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> My superlemon is super shattery.....might be the strain might be the 55 degree dry and 70 degree cure. Can't let the oil heads melt down before its completely dry...


exactly. after it is truly dry, aka Ice Wax, then you can do all sorts of tricks. The more pure the extract the easier it is to "melt" the extract. 


bigcarty24 said:


> I can get that look if I warm the pieces up then pull apart. I guess if u want to call it taffy.


life making taffy. warm, pull, cool, repeat if needed.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> what exactly do you use to warm it?? a hot plate?


Stick it in your pocket for a bit.. pull it and let cool. POOF. taffy


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 28, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> Stick it in your pocket for a bit.. pull it and let cool. POOF. taffy


the pocket cure. 100 F is a very safe temperature for cannabis resins. You won't drive off or alter flavor at such a low temp.


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2012)

melting

almost

mm




taffied it up  I believe we call this ice wax.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 28, 2012)

hella like poplars. 

Northern Lights x Blueberry, all flower


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2012)

you taught me well, even if it was through the internet and indirectly 



omfg.... I'm stoked for you.... do you have a way of breaking down actual nuggets into a form that is ideal for hash making through the machine?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> you taught me well, even if it was through the internet and indirectly
> omfg.... I'm stoked for you.... have you foudn that it's alright to put in full sized buds in the machine? or is there a way to break them down without messing up the trichomes?


i just throw them in. it makes the cleanest extract. 

here is my spread at the kush vapor lounge poker tournament


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2012)

damn I really need a dabber set now, I got the glass on glass zong, just no dabber set.. blast... too bad I don't got any cash. tons of hash but no cash hahahahahah this shit bubbles too much for me to smoke it outta my bubbler, feels like I'm wastin it!!!


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 28, 2012)

Awww... Matt. sittin there puffin BHO... lol. Its OK. I forgive u. lolol


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 28, 2012)

So I figured the first pic didnt do justice.... so here... right after a 30hr or so... pocket cure. It's been curing for 10 days or so now. La Confidential. 
Big ups to Matt Rize... he helped me out BIG TIME. 
BUT... Iam ready to Battle with the big boys now... so if your ever in Ontario..., we need to meet up n SMOKE OFF.


----------



## CollieMan1 (Mar 29, 2012)

New super micro in laser blue! Dabs on the go.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 29, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> View attachment 2097018
> 
> New super micro in laser blue! Dabs on the go.


holy fawk... tiny or what... what size is that nail n dome


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 30, 2012)

getting greasy up in here
[video=youtube;2HRzIOet2tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HRzIOet2tw[/video]


----------



## poplars (Mar 30, 2012)

rippin some bubble out of the pipe


----------



## CollieMan1 (Mar 30, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> holy fawk... tiny or what... what size is that nail n dome


Its 18mm and I use a 18mm v3 ti nail.


----------



## malignant (Mar 31, 2012)

where do you get your ti nails from?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 31, 2012)

malignant said:


> where do you get your ti nails from?


i get them from my local head shop. 80 for the 14 V3 and 84 for the 18 V3


----------



## CollieMan1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> i get them from my local head shop. 80 for the 14 V3 and 84 for the 18 V3


Ditto.....


----------



## malignant (Mar 31, 2012)

we dont have those here yet, can i pay pal you and have you send me one, or bring it next time your in santa fe?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 31, 2012)

malignant said:


> we dont have those here yet, can i pay pal you and have you send me one, or bring it next time your in santa fe?


you check out aqualab yet? they have everything.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Apr 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> you check out aqualab yet? they have everything.


AquaLab is the way to go.... great competitive prices


----------



## malignant (Apr 1, 2012)

they have cool stuff, very inspiring, i need to buy a torch so i can make all the ground glass shit.. I FUCKING LOVE the ridiculous, tedious, annealing flame, pin flame, annealing flame, kiln, annealing flame, pin flame, and repeat scientific apparatus shit. and i dont just close my tubes off, i make an implosion in the bottom so when your looking down you see a fucking galaxy. the prices they're charging are what id need to buy a cc+, and a case of glass, 3lbs of color, silver, and gold. then i could sell a bunch of shit to you guys for the same price id sell it to auqalab, chameleon or the gaspipe. (who mark up 300%) ((seriously)) i just cant ever bring myself to pay retail for something i can actually make. extraction devices should be 150-400$ unless its a full color 40 section re-ball with alientec, dichro bridges and an opal the size of matts last run of plushberry wax should a piece ever be nearing 1k$. its just robbery and a slap in the artists face who sold 10 of them for 100 a pop.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Apr 1, 2012)

Finished L.A. Confidential. 73


----------



## bigcarty24 (Apr 1, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> View attachment 2101021
> 
> 
> 
> Finished L.A. Confidential. 73


So I sampled some tonight... n noticed it's still not finshed product. So i broke it up and put it out under my drying screen... so still LEARNING.. will post another follow up later in the week


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2012)

whew did some very large runs today. sadly the large runs were not my material, but somebody elses, so I'll only get a small cut of it, but hey its nice to /see/ that much material come out of the bags, ahh....so much hash.


----------



## Tigers Blood (Apr 3, 2012)

hey man, made an account to see if you could help me out with this question about the drying process.
i have been drying my concentrates by collecting all the wet hash and using a razor blade to chop it all up, then placing all the chopped up hash on a piece of cardboard to dry it out.
Am i doing this wrong? 
also, i know you dont run BHO anymore, but in your experience, which strains tend to wax up the best?
thanks


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 3, 2012)

Tigers Blood said:


> hey man, made an account to see if you could help me out with this question about the drying process.
> i have been drying my concentrates by collecting all the wet hash and using a razor blade to chop it all up, then placing all the chopped up hash on a piece of cardboard to dry it out.
> Am i doing this wrong?
> also, i know you dont run BHO anymore, but in your experience, which strains tend to wax up the best?
> thanks


Read the thread, the drying process is covered in detail.


----------



## Tigers Blood (Apr 4, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Read the thread, the drying process is covered in detail.


thanks, i guess ill take another look.
i tried looking earlier but couldn't find anything as it is difficult sifting through 90 pages of tips.


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2012)

so, before I take the plunge on this work bag, do any of you have any experience with these guys being good or bad or this product in particular being good or bad????

http://growace.com/product_info.php?products_id=6537&cPath=83&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=export_feed#googlebase


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 4, 2012)

Tigers Blood said:


> thanks, i guess ill take another look.
> i tried looking earlier but couldn't find anything as it is difficult sifting through 90 pages of tips.


this thread, post #35.


----------



## Tigers Blood (Apr 4, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> this thread, post #35.


ah, thank you!

glad i came across this. Before, i was using subcool's outdated method of squeezing the hash patties while still in the bags to strain out most of the water, then chopping it up afterwards to let it dry out. but i still feel like i was trapping in moisture, even after it was chopped up.
thanks


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> so, before I take the plunge on this work bag, do any of you have any experience with these guys being good or bad or this product in particular being good or bad????
> 
> http://growace.com/product_info.php?products_id=6537&cPath=83&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=export_feed#googlebase


I just tested that bag, and I do not like it. I prefer the work bags from bubbleman, they are thicker and slightly smaller. 



mellokitty said:


> this thread, post #35.


thanks kitty 



Tigers Blood said:


> ah, thank you!
> 
> glad i came across this. Before, i was using subcool's outdated method of squeezing the hash patties while still in the bags to strain out most of the water, then chopping it up afterwards to let it dry out. but i still feel like i was trapping in moisture, even after it was chopped up.
> thanks


you are correct. the main reason I started teaching ice water extraction is that I was not satisfied with the other tutorials out there.


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> I just tested that bag, and I do not like it. I prefer the work bags from bubbleman, they are thicker and slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> thanks kitty
> ...


will it work fine for the price??? I can't afford to spend 40+ dollars on a work bag.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> will it work fine for the price??? I can't afford to spend 40+ dollars on a work bag.


yeah it should work fine, but it wont last as long.


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> yeah it should work fine, but it wont last as long.


wacky bags makes a drawstring work bag for the same price, do you know if it's stronger??


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> wacky bags makes a drawstring work bag for the same price, do you know if it's stronger??


I've not heard of wacky bags and can't really vouch for them. Use a 220 bag in your kit and it will catch the stuff that should not have come out of the work bag.


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> I've not heard of wacky bags and can't really vouch for them. Use a 220 bag in your kit and it will catch the stuff that should not have come out of the work bag.



oh I already do, I just want to make sure I get something that's not gonna bust open on me because I do intend to use it a lot.... the wacky bags one seemed like for the same price it would be stronger than the other one..


nevermind, I read reviews, wackybags suck.

I'm gonna just go with teh bubblemagic and treat it nicely.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Apr 4, 2012)

ive had some bags open on me.... lol Extract fun.. live n learn


----------



## poplars (Apr 4, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> ive had some bags open on me.... lol Extract fun.. live n learn


that sucks hah.. 

my problem is the bag is actually tearing apart...lol

but its over a year old, bene used by many people (I'm borrowing this setup from my buddy who isn't going to be using it till november  )


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 5, 2012)

So just curious, the ExtractionKing link doesn't seem to work for me, nor does it work through google, anyone else having this trouble and do you still recommend them? Have you tried nikka T's bags yet, they look sweet to me but I'm still curious as to a comparison on those vs Bmans bags...

P.S. First post on RIU, I only made my account to look at your pictures even though I'm pretty sure I've seen most of them on facebook...


----------



## romulan23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Matt what do you think about three 5 galllon bags in the 20 gallon machine. Instead of the lg 20 galloon bag. I feel like you would get more extraction with a little less agitation. Just wondering if you have tried this method? Have you explained how you make yoour bubble dabable?


----------



## poplars (Apr 6, 2012)

romulan23 said:


> Matt what do you think about three 5 galllon bags in the 20 gallon machine. Instead of the lg 20 galloon bag. I feel like you would get more extraction with a little less agitation. Just wondering if you have tried this method? Have you explained how you make yoour bubble dabable?


I don't have a 20 gal machine but I do know when I load my 5 gal machine part way like that it'll quickly get to the point where you need to add more water, and the ice usually melts some, so it causes the whole 5 gal to 20 gal ratio thing to get pretty bad pretty quick, so IMHO I don't think it would work well.


----------



## hpizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

how do i get my hash to look like your use wax?


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

so matt I"m gonna be purchasing a dabber set soon, and I wonder if you've found any difference in the concentration of the hit between the top loading dome (first link) or the side loading dome (second) 

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/aqua-lab-tech-top-load-vapor-dome-18-mm.html

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/alt-side-loading-vapor-dome-top-18-mm.html

I'm only guessing that the side loading dome would be a more concentrated hit because the top would cloud up more, what do you think???


----------



## oilmkr420 (Apr 8, 2012)

hey has anyone heard about the thai power inc. iso2? i just got this unit and no instructions came with, anyone know how to work it?


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 8, 2012)

I've personally never used a side load dome, but I know with the top loaders I use that they make it very easy to take as large (or small) a dab as you wish, also as long as you start to inhale right before you hit the dab to the nail there should be no vapor loss 



poplars said:


> so matt I"m gonna be purchasing a dabber set soon, and I wonder if you've found any difference in the concentration of the hit between the top loading dome (first link) or the side loading dome (second)
> 
> http://aqualabtechnologies.com/aqua-lab-tech-top-load-vapor-dome-18-mm.html
> 
> ...


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 8, 2012)

It seems to me to be similar in concept to a coldfinger extractor. From what I've researched it's probably safe to say most of the honey oil of the 70s and 80s were made with these. If you used ISO as your solvent though as the name suggests you'll need something like acetone to clean it up D-:



oilmkr420 said:


> hey has anyone heard about the thai power inc. iso2? i just got this unit and no instructions came with, anyone know how to work it?


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I've personally never used a side load dome, but I know with the top loaders I use that they make it very easy to take as large (or small) a dab as you wish, also as long as you start to inhale right before you hit the dab to the nail there should be no vapor loss



yeah I was only worried about hit concentration not vapor loss, but I don't think that's gonna be a problem. thanks


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the top loading domes, easier to milk. The side loaders its hard to see the dab when it gets oiled up or while its being dabbed too. I made one, tried it, gave it to friend who never uses it. If you want a concentrated milk shot from a dab just chug your bubbler as gentle as you can sherlock style, usually you'll get all the oil and very little air at all.


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I like the top loading domes, easier to milk. The side loaders its hard to see the dab when it gets oiled up or while its being dabbed too. I made one, tried it, gave it to friend who never uses it. If you want a concentrated milk shot from a dab just chug your bubbler as gentle as you can sherlock style, usually you'll get all the oil and very little air at all.


good shit I"ll stick to the top loading dome then.

thanks kitty


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 8, 2012)

I just got a top loading 18mm dome on a recent trip back to CO. LOVE IT! Got some tools from Harbor Freight like recommended in this thread, and a torch. Best upgrade for a water pipe I've ever had! Cant wait for the OGs to come down to make some full melt! Right now someone elses hash (and my reserve Krystal Spike chunk) is still doin the trick tho! Cant stop torchin' Dabba dabba doo!

Thanks MATT for showing us how its done! (in epic photo and vid detail) Dont forget the pushups everyone, staying fit lets you take bigger dabs!


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> I just got a top loading 18mm dome on a recent trip back to CO. LOVE IT! Got some tools from Harbor Freight like recommended in this thread, and a torch. Best upgrade for a water pipe I've ever had! Cant wait for the OGs to come down to make some full melt! Right now someone elses hash (and my reserve Krystal Spike chunk) is still doin the trick tho! Cant stop torchin' Dabba dabba doo!
> 
> Thanks MATT for showing us how its done! (in epic photo and vid detail) Dont forget the pushups everyone, staying fit lets you take bigger dabs!


lol damn you'r eright about that last one hahaha I got garden work for exercise fuck pushups


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 9, 2012)

greasin'....Agent Orange, Deep Purple, Jack's Qleaner, and Lavender Kush.
I also prefer the top load domes. 
[video=youtube;RylhHsuHVUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RylhHsuHVUY[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2012)

Killing once again matt!

Hey on another note swing by staff and check out my last post, tell me what you think.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Matt, checked alot of your vids on youtube, good shit man. I too am after only quality concentrates, and am awaiting my bubble bags, i really like your idea with the pump bottle sprayer with ice water, that seems like it would make things alot easier. i think subcools method with a metal spoon seems good as it would stay really cold with the ice, so i will be trying both methods for sure. 

man u got some killer hash. sooo jealous, on my good note, i got over 1/2 a lb of dry trim ready, and more fresh frozen on its way 

good help for many rep+........... u were piss easy to find aswell, kudos

edit: if you get bored have a geezer at my indoor thread, Aussie style 1 plant


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey Matt, checked alot of your vids on youtube, good shit man. I too am after only quality concentrates, and am awaiting my bubble bags, i really like your idea with the pump bottle sprayer with ice water, that seems like it would make things alot easier. i think subcools method with a metal spoon seems good as it would stay really cold with the ice, so i will be trying both methods for sure.
> 
> man u got some killer hash. sooo jealous, on my good note, i got over 1/2 a lb of dry trim ready, and more fresh frozen on its way
> 
> ...


thanks for the kind words. looking forward to some pics from you.

Deep Purple Ice Wax grease


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

don't know if this pic will work, but here is a nice shot of my honey oil from my outdoor buds  made using shellite


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> don't know if this pic will work, but here is a nice shot of my honey oil from my outdoor buds  made using shellite


Wow. I hadn't heard of Shellite before, so I did some googling. Are you sure that no residue is left behind? Some of what I found says that stuff can be as much as 10% crude oil by volume...


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 10, 2012)

shellite is just another name for naphtha... from what i understand its commonly used in various extractions


----------



## Infernal420 (Apr 10, 2012)

hey matt, so ive been reading and following your threads/ youtube posts for awhile. Im just about ready to harvest my 2nd grow but it will be my first time taking the trim to make bubble. I was just curious how you make the different forms of hash or if its purely a form of chance/ luck so to speak...
how do you make the forms that are more dabbable, is it in the drying process? Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Wow. I hadn't heard of Shellite before, so I did some googling. Are you sure that no residue is left behind? Some of what I found says that stuff can be as much as 10% crude oil by volume...





oakley1984 said:


> shellite is just another name for naphtha... from what i understand its commonly used in various extractions


corrcet, it is basically a naptha extraction, same molecules as Hexane. exact same synthetics, no residue at all. if you purge correctly at the right temperature, you will have a very pure honey oil, which goes rock soild, very hard to work with, but very very strong, best i have made yet, best left for bed time, cause you dont remember much after, it really zonks you, u can see by the colour and consistency, it is very concentrated low colour oil, that contains high amounts of the resins terpenes, so it smells amazing


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 10, 2012)

Infernal420 said:


> hey matt, so ive been reading and following your threads/ youtube posts for awhile. Im just about ready to harvest my 2nd grow but it will be my first time taking the trim to make bubble. I was just curious how you make the different forms of hash or if its purely a form of chance/ luck so to speak...
> how do you make the forms that are more dabbable, is it in the drying process? Any input would be greatly appreciated!


the dabability, to make a word up, is very dependent on genetics and a good grow.


Ice Wax shovel made by a 3rd day student at Revere Glass School. TY tyler.


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> the dabability, to make a word up, is very dependent on genetics and a good grow.
> 
> 
> Ice Wax shovel made by a 3rd day student at Revere Glass School. TY tyler.



Now THAT'S what I call a shovel! Reminds me of those lil medicine spoons for kids... Shovel on! (need some purple hash in there so you can say it's dimetapp LOL!)


----------



## Infernal420 (Apr 11, 2012)

Matt, Thanks for the reply bro! "Dabability" is the perfect word haha. So basically, The genetics and quality of the grow overall in turn effects the overall Dabability of the bubble. Also have you had any experience with some of the lower priced machines. I found one for about 175 that came with the large work bag and then 4 other lower micron bags. I have watched your video and it looks very similar to the white one you use. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 12, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Now THAT'S what I call a shovel! Reminds me of those lil medicine spoons for kids... Shovel on! (need some purple hash in there so you can say it's dimetapp LOL!)


that is some pink plushberry in the picture. almost purple. 



Infernal420 said:


> Matt, Thanks for the reply bro! "Dabability" is the perfect word haha. So basically, The genetics and quality of the grow overall in turn effects the overall Dabability of the bubble. Also have you had any experience with some of the lower priced machines. I found one for about 175 that came with the large work bag and then 4 other lower micron bags. I have watched your video and it looks very similar to the white one you use. Thanks in advance!


I have not used any machines other than the bubblenow and bubblemagic.


----------



## Masato (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey matt! thx a lot for all the info you've posted... i've been reading throught the thread and having been learning lots so fast just by reading the first couple of pages... was just wondering tho... whats is your opinion on 25 micron bubble? is it too much of a pain to drain for the effort? Thx again in advance your vids make my mouth salivate wanted to try some of your bubble =p


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 12, 2012)

Masato said:


> Hey matt! thx a lot for all the info you've posted... i've been reading throught the thread and having been learning lots so fast just by reading the first couple of pages... was just wondering tho... whats is your opinion on 25 micron bubble? is it too much of a pain to drain for the effort? Thx again in advance your vids make my mouth salivate wanted to try some of your bubble =p


yeah man, I have way too much hash to make to use a 25 micron bag. But if you are doing a personal run, especially the first time, I would use all the bags to learn what the grades are like. the 24 to 45 is smokable and high THC, just not great for dabs.


----------



## poplars (Apr 12, 2012)

nvm. I'll elaborate if someone wants me to.


----------



## Masato (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> yeah man, I have way too much hash to make to use a 25 micron bag. But if you are doing a personal run, especially the first time, I would use all the bags to learn what the grades are like. the 24 to 45 is smokable and high THC, just not great for dabs.


Awesome... thanks a bunch... all i need to do is get some drying gear... really like that silk screen u have... did u happen to buy that or didi u make it urself ?


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> that is some pink plushberry in the picture. almost purple.


Haha, I know bro, but you already told me the pink plush is gone, and it's still not purple 




poplars said:


> nvm. I'll elaborate if someone wants me to.


I believe they call this the "tug and pull" method, I do this too sometimes usually on 20 gal. The idea is too create a pocket of air under the extract that the water the rushes into and can flow unobstructed out of the holes (till they're covered again)


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 13, 2012)

sorry in advance, im going to be in/out over the next few weeks. moving to the country.


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> ...moving to the country.


Gonna eat a lot of peaches?

[video=youtube;1Cs8G_mY8jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cs8G_mY8jE[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 13, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Gonna eat a lot of peaches?


that, and grow plants for hashing.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 13, 2012)

Grow them big professor! Ha ha can't wait to see the new garden


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> that, and grow plants for hashing.


These scissors is made for trimmin, and that just what they'll doo, but not too much cause this dank is gonna get hashed then smoked by you!


----------



## biglungs (Apr 13, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Gonna eat a lot of peaches?
> 
> [video=youtube;1Cs8G_mY8jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cs8G_mY8jE[/video]





...movin out to mendo gonna grow a lot of indo...


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 15, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Grow them big professor! Ha ha can't wait to see the new garden


LOL professor. the ultimate organic troll thread 


WaxTaster said:


> These scissors is made for trimmin, and that just what they'll doo, but not too much cause this dank is gonna get hashed then smoked by you!


LOL. thinking I'll set up a light dep for the fall  I love fresh trim all year, more than I love lots of trim at once. 


biglungs said:


> ...movin out to mendo gonna grow a lot of indo...


heh. bingo. i'll do a video tour of the garden asap. right now its tear down time.


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 15, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> LOL professor. the ultimate organic troll thread
> 
> LOL. thinking I'll set up a light dep for the fall  I love fresh trim all year, more than I love lots of trim at once.
> 
> heh. bingo. i'll do a video tour of the garden asap. right now its tear down time.


Heh, trim all year is nice, FRESH trim all year is NICER! Always sad to see a grow room go, but here's to the next one being bigger and more awesomer!


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 15, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Heh, trim all year is nice, FRESH trim all year is NICER! Always sad to see a grow room go, but here's to the next one being bigger and more awesomer!


Oh man, the room is sealed with silicone to be air and water tight. The down side is that everything is basically screwed AND glued together. Crow bar for the win. I got most of those 2x4s down last night. Almost time to contact the landlord... who is a LEO, and told me to grow in the garage not the house. (law enforcement officer)


CCC420 review my Sour Diesel ice wax grease for their first full melt friday
[video=youtube;cL7llqb3rNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL7llqb3rNI&amp;feature=g-all-u&amp;context=G272df29FAAAAAAAACAA[/video]


----------



## Chumba01 (Apr 15, 2012)

Good Stuff Matt good to see the CCC420 Review!!!


----------



## lightningkid (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Matt, thanks for the great resource!

Tried my first run at your method a two days ago and have a question. I grated the pucks as instructed, and I came out with a lot of kief like material which looks simular to your photo with the microplane. But your next photos show nicely "chunky" bits of hash, not keif. Is my quality just not even close? Or will it come together as it dries? Thanks again for the info, my hash making has been pretty piss poor!


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol, sounds similar to what I'll be doing here pretty soon, but I'll be on a smaller scale most likely...

And yea, I saw the CCC420 ice wax review, man that Sour D. gets *nice *after a lil cure, my Sour D. is NEVER around long enough to get a good cure on it lol.



lightningkid said:


> Hey Matt, thanks for the great resource!
> 
> Tried my first run at your method a two days ago and have a question. I grated the pucks as instructed, and I came out with a lot of kief like material which looks simular to your photo with the microplane. But your next photos show nicely "chunky" bits of hash, not keif. Is my quality just not even close? Or will it come together as it dries? Thanks again for the info, my hash making has been pretty piss poor!
> 
> View attachment 2122985View attachment 2122986



That's what you want mate! Looks nice, dries real quick that way, vs large chunks or pucks that never fully dry...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

hey guys!! and matt thanx again for your inspiration 

here is my first attempt....













i think i have to wash it more with the pump sprayer with iced water yeah?? i mean it looks nice for my first go, it was using fresh outdoor frozen trim, i just did a second go using dry trim, and got a much better result with the 25 micron, got real foamy yellow bubble 

getting there!!


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey guys!! and matt thanx again for your inspiration
> 
> here is my first attempt....
> 
> ...



I do think I see a tad bit of green in there, but it looks like it will be a very tastey morsel when it's dry, always work for better, that's how you get better, but I've seen much worse first runs! All these bubble pics makes me BUBBLE HUNGRY! All I've got is this GCHO...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I do think I see a tad bit of green in there, but it looks like it will be a very tastey morsel when it's dry, always work for better, that's how you get better, but I've seen much worse first runs! All these bubble pics makes me BUBBLE HUNGRY! All I've got is this GCHO...
> 
> View attachment 2123983


cheers man, lol, yeah i see more than a tad bit of green  i'll get better, think i got a bit ferocious with the metal spoon, i'll maybe mix for 5 minutes next time see how that goes, i just cant work out how 5 minutes agitation would knock a substantial amount off? but maybe thats how matt gets his grade A1.... u still think mine will be tasty?? will it stick together once it's dry? i'm clueless

is this better?? this was using dry trim, and i mixed for less than 5 minutes. i still got quite a bit from only 2 ounces of dry trim, shweeeeet, would this be full melt being from the 73 micron??


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 16, 2012)

Haha, yea I mostly end up fixating on the hairs cause the light greens don't show up so well for me, just the darks, so I was noticing dark spots lol... I always end up washing my bubble for so long because I'm not sure if it's good to go lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

good to know wax  i'll keep it that in mind, maybe when mett comes back he'll give me some pointers, i dont have a bubble machine like him!!, but man that would be fun, but i wouldn't go back to work, i'd end up being called mr. hash!


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good to know wax  i'll keep it that in mind, maybe when mett comes back he'll give me some pointers, i dont have a bubble machine like him!!, but man that would be fun, but i wouldn't go back to work, i'd end up being called mr. hash!


haha, yea I got one of the machines shortly after seeing Matt's How-to (it was the next step for me lol). And yea I've had people call me Mr hash, or hash-man or hash-guy or that guy with the killer hash...


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 18, 2012)

Revere Slyme Rig #2. 
Also pictured are my new dish/dabber from Andy Roth, to match the dome he made me. And a rose marble from Kushfaced Toph of the CCC420 crew.


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

nice ice trays !!!

and the piece of course.

my buddy and I are going to order up quartz nail and dome and all taht shit on 420 , is it possible we could get a good deal on a dome compared to the most basic clear model found on ALT, from revere??


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 20, 2012)

Revere Slyme #2 video with UK Cheese shatter from the Shatter Bros.
[video=youtube;sUEVpxUCwDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUEVpxUCwDQ[/video]


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 21, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Revere Slyme #2 video with UK Cheese shatter from the Shatter Bros.
> [video=youtube;sUEVpxUCwDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUEVpxUCwDQ[/video]


crazy piece Matt, that shatter looks phenominal. btw d.veloped is sick


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright, here's whatsup. I broke my camera...






So I should apologize for the crappy cell pics... "angel hair" erl






New heads for my nails and new Ti dabbers


----------



## ghb (Apr 24, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Alright, here's whatsup. I broke my camera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for sharing all of your hash knowledge with us matt, i will be sure to try this method in the future, plain ol' pressed keif is starting to wear thin.

your camera is absolutely coated in resin!, was your finger so sticky that the button came off when you released your finger from the shutter switch. i had a giggle but i hope it still works for you man


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 24, 2012)

Stepping up my video game

[video=youtube;Q0Ejyj0ejNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0Ejyj0ejNo[/video]


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Stepping up my video game
> 
> [video=youtube;Q0Ejyj0ejNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0Ejyj0ejNo[/video]


epic bro!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

nice video man, loving the hash melts, and that shatter glass, FAR OUT!! niiiice, if only i could get a nice bong like that down is australia!

You always have THE BEST looking resins i've even seen, that's for sure, no questions asked, actually 1 question!!! howz that angel hair made?? is that amber glass stretched out when heated?? always good entertainment Matt....


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice video man, loving the hash melts, and that shatter glass, FAR OUT!! niiiice, if only i could get a nice bong like that down is australia!
> 
> You always have THE BEST looking resins i've even seen, that's for sure, no questions asked, actually 1 question!!! howz that angel hair made?? is that amber glass stretched out when heated?? always good entertainment Matt....


thanks all.

angel hair is just pulled out at room temp. only some genetics do that for me.

Check my new spot. 
[video=youtube;SVCPLFzgMKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVCPLFzgMKg[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> thanks all.
> 
> angel hair is just pulled out at room temp. only some genetics do that for me.
> 
> ...


wish i could have a grow spot like that!!! oooohhh lucky man, lucky lucky man

that angel hair is a beaut colour!! i get that colour from my indoor batch, my outdoor from the same strain gets a real light yellow colour, i think due to my early harvesting, (getting too smelly for neighbors)
What is your verdict ? this is my no1 grade oil, and my best yet, using shellite , pure outdoor buds, washed through, un-agitated to get a clean pure colour. It has an amazing terpene smell and flavour, i was very careful


----------



## biglungs (Apr 24, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Check my new spot.
> [video=youtube;SVCPLFzgMKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVCPLFzgMKg[/video]



that vid makes me miss norcal


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks dank as eff. But those bubbles worry me.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Looks dank as eff. But those bubbles worry me.


the bubbles were from purging and curing, i have to heat it from underneath to scrape some up, it's rock solid otherwise. the bubbles are just air


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice matt looks like theres endless possibilities


----------



## poplars (Apr 25, 2012)

nice mcnab, those are awesome farm dogs.


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Matt Rize*
> Alright, here's whatsup. I broke my camera...


Matt, your concentrates are too good for that camera build! I know its dank when you have all those cool dab tools and your trigger finger is still so sticky the button came off! Great job, knowledge, ability to share. I REALLY appreciate the education you continue to give me on these threads! Specifically the science and resources, not just claims and hot air!

OGs are ready to harvest in a week. Ordering up a new washing machine and 8 bag set cause I'm sick of cleaning up my buddys he's been lending me. I'll post up here to see what I get and the plants on the veganic thread. Cheers. Hope the move is allowing time for BIG Dabs still!


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice matt looks like theres endless possibilities


oh yeah, rizing up 


poplars said:


> nice mcnab, those are awesome farm dogs.


man, you know your dogs. Caylx is such a good girl. I rescued her a couple years ago. 


Kalyx said:


> Matt, your concentrates are too good for that camera build! I know its dank when you have all those cool dab tools and your trigger finger is still so sticky the button came off! Great job, knowledge, ability to share. I REALLY appreciate the education you continue to give me on these threads! Specifically the science and resources, not just claims and hot air!
> 
> OGs are ready to harvest in a week. Ordering up a new washing machine and 8 bag set cause I'm sick of cleaning up my buddys he's been lending me. I'll post up here to see what I get and the plants on the veganic thread. Cheers. Hope the move is allowing time for BIG Dabs still!


Thanks for the feeback, cant wait to see your vegan ice wax


----------



## poplars (Apr 25, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> oh yeah, rizing up
> 
> man, you know your dogs. Caylx is such a good girl. I rescued her a couple years ago.
> 
> Thanks for the feeback, cant wait to see your vegan ice wax


yeah I live in farm country up here so lots of people have mcnabs, they are very smart very nice and VERY brave dogs.... 

a rescued mcnab? can't get any better than that


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

morning guys!!  edit : nice dog name~! calyx, beeeautiful ....lol, calyx and indica 

here is my pile of goodies, its not all of it, only the 73 micron, my 20 micron is somewhere...... damn inspection made me put things everywhere, and i cant find everything!!! it'll come to me

it's not the greatest, cheap bubble bags, yeah yeah, i shouldn't of stinted on them, i just didnt realise there are better quality bags on the market, bubblebagdudes bags work ok, but i think an 8 bag kit would be twice as fun as a 4 bag kit!!  what's your thought's matt, or do you think my trim wasn't up to some quality standards, it was given to me, and was probably waaay over done pot, this guy is a bit of a dreamer, and lazy, pulls waaay to late, and i end up with over-matured trim maybe....

blah blah...it's hash, and it smells and tastes ok....not the best, but ok...mixed with some honey oil and its great, if i could only find it i might be able to get some sleep, the hash doesnt make me sleepy like the oil, i always find myself having to lie down no matter where on that yellow heaven 

my lil' pile


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 25, 2012)

> flowamastamorning guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Methinks good internet weed name too! The K comes from the spelling of the name of my fav strain I no longer have - Krystal Spike (Kali mist x cindy 99) outta CO. Also, its where the grease grows! Well and on sugar leaves too I guess.

Gonna order some bags now... I think the ones with an extended mesh up the wall to drain faster. Whats you're favorite 5 gal washer everybody?


Matt what's your take on the trimshop's 5 gallon essential 5 bag set's micron size selections? 220/120/70/38/25 (Is there anything important left out for high quality extractions?)(you've said the 120 can be alright but without a 160 wouldn't that not be the case?)
http://www.thetrimshop.org/essential.html

This is Nikka's gear right? I cant wait to see some veganic OG concentrate either!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 25, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> Methinks good internet weed name too! The K comes from the spelling of the name of my fav strain I no longer have - Krystal Spike (Kali mist x cindy 99) outta CO. Also, its where the grease grows! Well and on sugar leaves too I guess.
> 
> Gonna order some bags now... I think the ones with an extended mesh up the wall to drain faster. Whats you're favorite 5 gal washer everybody?
> 
> ...


uh oh here we go. I was hoping I wouldn't have to address this.
Nikka and I are friends. But when he released this line of bags he only did 5 bags. I find this not okay, 8 is the minimum imo. So I didn't get sample bags. I have not tried his line, or compared his to the two that I trust (bubbleman and mila). I have no opinion on the quality or stitching ect ect. 

To me 8 bag sets are a minimum for every hash maker. I have a 15 bag custom set that I select from depending on the strain and grow, something I don't really talk about. I use 45, 73, and 120 as generalizations, patients are just becoming comfortable with the micron concept. And some of it is just common sense, and I want you all to find this knowledge on your own. But if you put your trim under a microscope you can get a very accurate idea of what bags to use. And when extraction is complete. You will also see that trichome heads are a small fraction of the overall trichome. These stalks, their thickness and shape, play a huge role in the process. Washing buds that are not broken up very well, is a failing attempt says my microscope.

So we had a little beef over it, and I have not got to test his bags because of it. I can't say either way, but I will say that he would not put his name on a bad product, just not his style from my experience with him.

ps dog's name is caylx, not calyx. switched it up so I can call her cay instead of cal for short, cay sounds more feminine idk..


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> morning guys!!  edit : nice dog name~! calyx, beeeautiful ....lol, calyx and indica
> 
> here is my pile of goodies, its not all of it, only the 73 micron, my 20 micron is somewhere...... damn inspection made me put things everywhere, and i cant find everything!!! it'll come to me
> 
> ...


looks decent. you can clearly see the different grades. i could probably pick the 73 bag out... front left. i would process it differently before it dried completely, you know I have my favorite technique using the microplane. 

with more bags you will have more grades. your 120 to 160 can be primo, especially from over mature gardens like you say. 

mixing hash with oil is called jelly i believe. it does help the hash melt better. uber euro brah. lol


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> looks decent. you can clearly see the different grades. i could probably pick the 73 bag out... front left. i would process it differently before it dried completely, you know I have my favorite technique using the microplane.
> 
> with more bags you will have more grades. your 120 to 160 can be primo, especially from over mature gardens like you say.
> 
> mixing hash with oil is called jelly i believe. it does help the hash melt better. uber euro brah. lol


Thanx matt, much appreciated, and you would be correct insaying that piece was the 73, a few diff grades snuck in, i cleaned it up in panic, and put it all in 1 jar, most of it solid though so i can sort it easily enough... thanx for the info on more bags also, i will have to invest, if you would recommend a brand through e-bay, i will check it out, i love quality also, i rushed into buying these thinking they would be good enough, i found the 20 micron to be the stickiest, and the cleanest, it has that smooth dough look. with my 4 bag kit it is only the 220, 120 73, 20 so my 120 is basically crud, ok in a joint i found, but i don't really like joints.

When i did 1 fresh batch at the start i found the 73 micron to pull the best, i think you my have seen a pic a while back, it still had green in it. more more more bags!!, as i said, i stirred gently with a wooden spoon / metal spoon another time, always freezing cold, and let it rehydrate, all that, i put it down to the bags like you say.

Top fella Matt, it's obvious you love your resins.... when's the last time you had a normal cone?? lol i see you smoke dab like i use tomato sauce


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 25, 2012)

Danks Matt for the quick reply. You caught me just in time, I'm glad I checked back before buying. 8 bag set it is then, with mesh extended up the side for faster draining. Sorry if I brought up anything touchy. I gather all the washers are pretty much the same and a MUST for a pain patient. Thanks again for serving as a guide for healthy extracts.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 25, 2012)

heh


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 25, 2012)

*dry sift*
/ducks


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 25, 2012)

> Matt Rizeheh


LMAO! Thats the truth in my area. Everyone is SOOOO into the petrochemical model they don't even realize they are forgetting about the UNIVERSAL solvent and P=nRT. Simplify, simplify, simplify, oh yeah and don't blow yourself or your kitchen up BHO white sheeple! 

So whats up with extractking.com the website just links to business web bs. Is it more legit to order by phone from them? I can't even see their product offerings or anything on the computer.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 25, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> LMAO! Thats the truth in my area. Everyone is SOOOO into the petrochemical model they don't even realize they are forgetting about the UNIVERSAL solvent and P=nRT. Simplify, simplify, simplify, oh yeah and don't blow yourself or your kitchen up BHO white sheeple!
> 
> So whats up with extractking.com the website just links to business web bs. Is it more legit to order by phone from them? I can't even see their product offerings or anything on the computer.


I think he was ran out of business by Reinhard Delp. I don't know if I've brought this here but its whats real right now. The guy who has the patent on the bags is suing everyone, for a % I think. His battle with Bubbleman aka Freshheadies.com is well documented online. I can dig up the link if there is interest. 

Now I get bags from a friend who goes by X-traktor Boxes on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/kimberly.schneeman

Check her site, tons of options: http://x-traktor.com/

She makes her bags here in the US, she is the only company I know of doing this. 
She does customs, many options on her bags like extended mesh, handles, huge sizes like 60 gallon bags, and bags just for dry ice kif. 
The dry ice bags are named after the extractionking.com guy, she has taken over for him. "buddha boppers". 
She is a professional seamstress turned hash maker who I've been teaching to water wax.


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2012)

got the zipcro bag from aqua lab today. and the dabber set. the bag seems very strong , a lot stronger than the old one I had. I'm gonna be doin runs today  and dabs


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 26, 2012)

> Matt Rize
> 
> I think he was ran out of business by Reinhard Delp. I don't know if I've brought this here but its whats real right now. The guy who has the patent on the bags is suing everyone, for a % I think. His battle with Bubbleman aka Freshheadies.com is well documented online. I can dig up the link if there is interest.
> Now I get bags from a friend who goes by X-traktor Boxes on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/kimberly.schneeman​



Thanks for helping me find some high end gear Matt.
Doesn't it suck when greed (aka capitalism) ruins good and pure things for everyone. I can't believe this Delp guy feels entitled to a royalty on techniques that predate modern industrialism all together. Whats next, he gonna sue REI cause they sell a stuff sack for every sleeping bag they sell! Thanks for not expecting me to mail you a 10% cut of every batch I pull because you showed me how to do it properly!

So I ordered my new gear last night. Couldn't pass up the deal I got from thetrimshop.org up in CO. I was skeptical about their 5 bag essential setup lacking some micron sizes, but I wanted extended walls for faster draining (pain patient). They had such good prices I went ahead and ordered a full mesh 8 bag set as well, so I can use the 190, 160 and 90 full mesh with the essential 5 bag on first runs to see what yields with that specific material. Also I wanted to try and bring something to this thread and will post up on how the essential setup works and if I could've got the purest extractions without the extra full mesh bag set purchase.

If their quality is there, which I believe it will be based on Nik's rep up there, they hook it up. I got:
5 gallon wash machine
5 gallon essential 5 bag set
5 gallon full mesh 8 bag set
Small backup 220 work bag 
all for only $403.74 shipped to my door! Best deal I could find without going inferior quality wise. Lets make WAX! safely IN the comfort of our own homes


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

cant wait to see your results, love a good erb lover, fun fun for everyone!


----------



## poplars (Apr 27, 2012)

so I must say... the results with straight bud vs the same strain in shake is STAGGERING..... as soon as it's dried out it's acting like wax :O I'm fucking amazed... thanks for telling me to chop it up into small nuggets, it worked out VERY well, even the 4th run out of teh same bag produced WAX quality with 15% impurity.... I'm gonna run it a 5th time this morning because imo I'm no that picky when its straight chitowns sour kush bud


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> so I must say... the results with straight bud vs the same strain in shake is STAGGERING..... as soon as it's dried out it's acting like wax :O I'm fucking amazed... thanks for telling me to chop it up into small nuggets, it worked out VERY well, even the 4th run out of teh same bag produced WAX quality with 15% impurity.... I'm gonna run it a 5th time this morning because imo I'm no that picky when its straight chitowns sour kush bud


Guess I should fill everyone in. He asked in PM how to wash buds. I said chop them up by hand, very carefully, into tiny buds. Expose as much trichome-age as possible.


----------



## poplars (Apr 27, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Guess I should fill everyone in. He asked in PM how to wash buds. I said chop them up by hand, very carefully, into tiny buds. Expose as much trichome-age as possible.


yep took a bit to figure out hte best techinque for me, everyone will have their own take, but it's best to use scizzors with a sharp edge that aren't fat in any way, so you don't mash any trichs that you don't have to . I ran it 5 times, the 4th run gave nice bubble still, by the 5th I was running into what I would consider unsmokeable. well worth it . . . . I'll have pics up later on.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 27, 2012)

pics pics!! good to hear man! makes me want to try a run with an oz of outdoor, my outdoor is covered in sparkly resin! does make more sense though, but you honestly wouldn't be getting THAT many people willing to throw oz's in a bucket of water lol  me on the other hand hmmmmmm


----------



## poplars (Apr 28, 2012)

im going campin tomorrow and i'm too zombied out on this str8 sk hash tonight to do uploadin, but i will upload he hee.............night


----------



## ghb (Apr 29, 2012)

finally i have full melt bubble hash that i can dab, as you can see i've been pretty high lately.

cheese trichomes (87Mu)




thanks again for all of the info you supplied us with. (i did what i could but i have very limited resources and i'm still really happy with it)


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 29, 2012)

i say that looks absolutely deeeeelish!!  nice work man, i hope to get some new bags by the end of my current grow, makes me drool seeing sticky quality like that, much better than my 4 bag bubble.... wow rep +


----------



## ghb (Apr 29, 2012)

i only use 4 bags (180,130,87,45) they cost me roughly $60 from my local headshop, real cheap chinese imports. i did have a 4 bag bubblebag set but i don't know what happened to that. dab dab dab


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 29, 2012)

ghb said:


> i only use 4 bags (180,130,87,45) they cost me roughly $60 from my local headshop, real cheap chinese imports. i did have a 4 bag bubblebag set but i don't know what happened to that. dab dab dab


mine is only 220, 120, 73, 20


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 30, 2012)

haha, YES! now you see why I have no trade mark. its also car wax.


----------



## poplars (Apr 30, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> haha, YES! now you see why I have no trade mark. its also car wax.


you should trade-mark rize-wax or something like that ya know...


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> you should trade-mark rize-wax or something like that ya know...


yeah, call it Rash hehe, feel free to use that!! gimme some credit though


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> you should trade-mark rize-wax or something like that ya know...


You can't as far as I know, because trademarks are a federal thing...


----------



## poplars (May 1, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> You can't as far as I know, because trademarks are a federal thing...



oh yeah, gotta love that....


----------



## Matt Rize (May 1, 2012)

been working with some wayyyyy to dry material, instead of fighting nature, i went with it...

Dry ice dry screen. this is what a half pea of kif looks like


----------



## RawBudzski (May 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> been working with some wayyyyy to dry material, instead of fighting nature, i went with it...
> 
> Dry ice dry screen. this is what a half pea of kif looks like


Oh My. Tis not fair Elitist!
*<3*


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

hmmm dry ice, off to the shop ok, i gotta try this


----------



## Kalyx (May 2, 2012)

I got my order from trimshop yesterday: 1 little problem tho: they were out of the 5 gal work bags till this week so they just shipped me one for the 20 gal machine. They are shipping my 2 5gal work bags (I ordered a spare) this week when they get more in.

So would there be problems running the 20 work bag in the 5 machine? 

One idea I had is to tie off a segment empty and run like that? Would you?

I _could_ just be patient as this is an important trait of IWE makers/making. Any advice?


----------



## poplars (May 2, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> I got my order from trimshop yesterday: 1 little problem tho: they were out of the 5 gal work bags till this week so they just shipped me one for the 20 gal machine. They are shipping my 2 5gal work bags (I ordered a spare) this week when they get more in.
> 
> So would there be problems running the 20 work bag in the 5 machine?
> 
> ...


as long as the bag moves well within the ice and still bashes it around good and the weed/shake within the bag isn't cloggin too bad it should work alright until you find a replacement, but you might have to fuck around with it a lil bit.


----------



## dirrtyg (May 3, 2012)

hey guys got the smallest bag system did the first run fine then the second was bigger took longer to get through the screens and now on the 25 micron bag has taken more than 11 hours any tips on speeding up the process coz over 10 hours is a joke lets hope its worth it


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

dirrtyg said:


> hey guys got the smallest bag system did the first run fine then the second was bigger took longer to get through the screens and now on the 25 micron bag has taken more than 11 hours any tips on speeding up the process coz over 10 hours is a joke lets hope its worth it


i found that if you have a mate to help you, have 1 dude hold the bag, and as someone else pours it through shake the bag around and swish the bottom so it doesnt stay on the bottom, i found this help greatly, pouring it all through at once allows the bottom to get blocked easily, so shaking helps


----------



## poplars (May 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i found that if you have a mate to help you, have 1 dude hold the bag, and as someone else pours it through shake the bag around and swish the bottom so it doesnt stay on the bottom, i found this help greatly, pouring it all through at once allows the bottom to get blocked easily, so shaking helps


I have a trick that I tried to describe to people earlier but they just scoffed like they already know it, I drain the 25 micron in literally 40 seconds... I"ll just PM this dude the details since most people think they know everything I geuss.


----------



## poplars (May 3, 2012)

so I forgot to post this up....


here's the ice wax I made from the straight sour kush bud 


as you can see the middle is still slightly wet but the edges are dry and showing melt qualities.

fully dry


macro dry

the full yeild pressed


some purple water from teh gdp pheno bud I ran, the hash was good but not as good as teh sour kush...but the color of the water was pretty impressive


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 3, 2012)

Looks great pops, keep up the good work.


----------



## Kalyx (May 3, 2012)

> dirrtyghey guys got the smallest bag system did the first run fine then the second was bigger took longer to get through the screens and now on the 25 micron bag has taken more than 11 hours any tips on speeding up the process coz over 10 hours is a joke lets hope its worth it​


Matt's advice reposted:




> Matt Rize "Beforeyou run the last 25 bag, do a gumby settling out and siphon off mostof the water."
> "letting it settle then siphoning most of the water offthe top first"


So get a hold of a submersible pump clean it well, then pump off the water after the trics settle to the bottom. Stop when only a few inches remain and then drain as usual.



> poplars
> as long as the bag moves well within the ice and still bashes it around good and the weed/shake within the bag isn't cloggin too bad it should work alright until you find a replacement, but you might have to fuck around with it a lil bit.


I just hope the regular bag comes before I harvest. If not I will do a fresh living IWE with the 20 bag and then wait to do my fresh frozen trim with the correct sized work bag.


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> so I forgot to post this up....
> 
> 
> here's the ice wax I made from the straight sour kush bud
> ...


looks juicy as can be!!! gotta be pleased with that pull  good work, sticky icky


----------



## mellokitty (May 3, 2012)

mmmmm gotta love that purple water; only ever had it once.....


----------



## WaxTaster (May 3, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> mmmmm gotta love that purple water; only ever had it once.....


I've never gotten purple water, lime green though, and the lower grades were also lime colored... Was sad 'cause it was Triple Platinum OG and it was fresh and frozen, none of it melted... But the oil it gone turned into was super flavorful...

I'm just stoned, don't mind my rambling...


----------



## poplars (May 3, 2012)

thanks guys I appreciate the comments


----------



## stonestone (May 7, 2012)

Dear Mr. Rise..
digging the videos, pictures and info on mixing up some mean hash.. 
i have a couple questions i would love answered.. 

after agitation i run it through another 220/190/160 bags.. i pull these bags instantly.. and pour the water into the 90/73/45 bucket
im curious of the ideal time to let this water settle? note* the water spends its time in the 90 bag and doesnt get into the others until the 90's been pulled... 

next question.. i did a couple runs with Blue Dream.. and a couple with s strain called "Wu Tang" the WU is more indica and produced some awesome reds and browns..
the WU is soo sticky it practically presses itself.. while the dream is not nearly as sticky.. 
the wu presses between fingers and bubbles up like a beast.. 
while the BD is much chalkier. and is catches fire instead of bubbling.. 

i know the BD trim was super cript.. im wondering why the end product seems so inferior.. ( its only 5 days old,, needs to cure?)
the trim was all taken off a "indoor dry trim" the BD trim was stored ina freezer for 2 wks. while the WU was froze only over night..
(2wks freesher)

is it the strain? too long in a freezer? does the BD just need to cure for a month? 
cheers


----------



## 243902 (May 9, 2012)

Mr. Rize, or should i say my hero. I am greatly influanced by your work. Unfortinitely i am not an master hash maker like you are but i do havea my expeirance. I stated off with dry ice kief extration witch i thought was pretty awesome good yield good meds. But then i was introduced to bho witch for the longest time i thought was the shit, now i am expierancing terrible cough and i can directly relate it to the bho. I am soo inspired by your product, i just have a few questions maybe you could help me out and keep me medicated. First off is your ice wax just bomb Bubble? and Second what is pocket curiing? Please help me RIZE UP


----------



## researchkitty (May 9, 2012)

I'm surprised we dont have mattrize.com with full video guided tutorials!


----------



## Kalyx (May 9, 2012)

243902


> i was introduced to bho witch for the longest time i thought was the shit, now i am expierancing terrible cough and i can directly relate it to the bho


Yeah, don't do BHO. IWE for the win. (can't guarantee a proper purge unless you make it yourself SAFELY, which may be an oxymoron)



> First off is your ice wax just bomb Bubble? and Second what is pocket curiing? Please help me RIZE UP


1. Ice wax is Ice Water Extract, which is exactly what it sounds like. Plus its what this whole thread is about.

2. Pocket curing is carrying your properly dried IWE in your pocket (contained by plastic, etc. of course) so the ~100 degree gentle heat can mold it into a dabbable chunk. At least this is the best way I have found for making it dabbable.

All the tips and tricks are already generously posted in this thread. Read it and discover Matt's IWE knowledge.... Danks a LOT Matt.

RIZE UP

Those who know: *Please elaborate other techniques you use to get from properly dried and grated IWE grains into the more dabbable solid/waxy/gooey consistencies (without using anything that could taint the already pure IWE; iso, etc)

Fruit roll up was not elaborated as promised???*... unless I missed it but I've reread that part of the thread and still couldn't locate it!


Or do I just need to buy a microspatula, put in my bigger quartz nail and work on my 'shovel' aim?


----------



## poplars (May 9, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> 243902
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't do BHO. IWE for the win. (can't guarantee a proper purge unless you make it yourself SAFELY, which may be an oxymoron)
> ...


from what I've gathered it involves something like heating the bottom of a glass dish as you whip the full melt into a wax.


----------



## 243902 (May 9, 2012)

Hey Kalyx thanks for the info. I do make my own bho unfortinitely i am not in an area that is 420 friendly so bho is pretty much unherd of around here. I am just really looking for a nice clean concentrate that this ice wax seems to be the answere. Can u make this ice wax with pure kief or is that a bad idea? and is it best to use a machine or can u get the some digs with agitaion by hand?


----------



## Matt Rize (May 9, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I'm surprised we dont have mattrize.com with full video guided tutorials!


I'd rather hang out here and let admin and PR deal with the hackers. I've got hash to make.




poplars said:


> from what I've gathered it involves something like heating the bottom of a glass dish as you whip the full melt into a wax.


That is another option, like a fast pocket cure.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 9, 2012)

243902 said:


> Hey Kalyx thanks for the info. I do make my own bho unfortinitely i am not in an area that is 420 friendly so bho is pretty much unherd of around here. I am just really looking for a nice clean concentrate that this ice wax seems to be the answere. Can u make this ice wax with pure kief or is that a bad idea? and is it best to use a machine or can u get the some digs with agitaion by hand?


Use really good trim. Ice Wax is just really good bubble hash, ice water extract. 
Read thru the thread, there are tons of tips. 
You can agitate by hand, my machine is to save my body.


----------



## 243902 (May 9, 2012)

where can i get a machine, i like working with my hands but not that much lol


----------



## BA142 (May 10, 2012)

243902 said:


> where can i get a machine, i like working with my hands but not that much lol


http://aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/resinizer-bubblenow-bubbleator-bubble-master/bubble-now-mini-washing-machine-5-gallons.html


----------



## WaxTaster (May 10, 2012)

BA142 said:


> http://aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/resinizer-bubblenow-bubbleator-bubble-master/bubble-now-mini-washing-machine-5-gallons.html


It's a whole $5 cheaper to get it from Bubbleman's site, but rather if you get it from B-Man you get his legendary customer service! Nikka T seems to have pretty good bags and machines too, though the website doesn't seem to be coming up... Can I blame R. Delph for that one?


----------



## Kalyx (May 10, 2012)

Nikka's gear is at 

www.thetrimshop.org

"extractartist" is a discount code for 20% off.

It looks alright. Doing the first run today. I'll let you know how they work with fresh frozen veganic OG shortly. They have the same machine as probags sells.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 10, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> It's a whole $5 cheaper to get it from Bubbleman's site, but rather if you get it from B-Man you get his legendary customer service! Nikka T seems to have pretty good bags and machines too, though the website doesn't seem to be coming up... Can I blame R. Delph for that one?


yeah, his site is down, and he is in jamaica right now (solventless wax must be working out). Ill ask him whatsup when he gets back.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> yeah, his site is down, and he is in jamaica right now (solventless wax must be working out). Ill ask him whatsup when he gets back.


Yea, let the man have fun down there lol, not like you can get ahold of him anyways, I'd turn my phone off too haha


----------



## 243902 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you. So i made bubble for the first time yesterday using some Purp trainwrech trim, turned out pretty decent alot smoother than that BHO. I just have a question about the bubble bags im using, im sure they are not the greatest but i ordered them from www.virtualsunhydropnics.com. I used the 220 micron has the throw away bag, 73 for low grade/baking, and 25 for smoke is that about what im looking for? Also i am really interested in becoming part of the legal canabis industry, any opionions on witch state is best all around? Im right in the middle of Oregon, washington, Nevada, Colorado


----------



## herbgirl (May 10, 2012)

I had a question and I hope it gets answered. Why is it at the end of every single one of your videos taking dab hits that there is a piece of black burnt hash that you always lift off of the nail with your utensils?? Another question, specifically about your "chernobyl ice wax shovel dabs video" why is it that at the end of the video when the hash only bubbles for 4 seconds and then appears to be burning that you move the piece out of view?? Why don't you show the viewers whats left of your product after smoking it? I tried to ask you this one time on youtube, but for some reason my comment got deleted.... I thought that good quality bubble does not leave behind chunks of hash or does it?


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2012)

243902 said:


> Thank you. So i made bubble for the first time yesterday using some Purp trainwrech trim, turned out pretty decent alot smoother than that BHO. I just have a question about the bubble bags im using, im sure they are not the greatest but i ordered them from www.virtualsunhydropnics.com. I used the 220 micron has the throw away bag, 73 for low grade/baking, and 25 for smoke is that about what im looking for? Also i am really interested in becoming part of the legal canabis industry, any opionions on witch state is best all around? Im right in the middle of Oregon, washington, Nevada, Colorado


depends on the strain.... 

some strains are EPIC on the 73 micron, some suck on the 73 micron and rock on the 25... gotta test for yourself brotha


----------



## Matt Rize (May 10, 2012)

"for some reason" lol the sarcasm is so thick i can cut it with a spoon. for an "herbgirl" you sure are rude. that will not get you far here.

your questions are based on inexperience and ignorance, with a touch of rudeness and misinformation thrown in for flavor. bad combo.

who ever told you that full melt hash leaves no char on a nail? 
if you believed that... then I'm not sure you possess the intellectual fortitude to keep up with this thread. 
have you ever smoked full melt? it leaves char. why would I want to smoke char? I am demonstrating how to dab ice water hash... seems pretty self evident to anyone who has any experience dabbing hash. you stop smoking it when it starts to burn instead of vape, you basically said that in your post, which makes me think you are just butthurt that I deleted your comment. 

i can explain more but at this point i will let you read about it in my past posts. read thru the thread if you want to know about hash, you will find all the answers to your questions and more. consider yourself pwnd for being rude, and your first post none the less. 

OOHHHHHMMMMM

PLEASE IGNORE "HER" YALL.


----------



## researchkitty (May 10, 2012)

Look what Revere was wearing in da shop...........


----------



## Matt Rize (May 10, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Look what Revere was wearing in da shop...........


super like! that is his new personal studio, the production shop and class room is way sick. 
Ice Wax specific line of rigs is in the making


----------



## Matt Rize (May 10, 2012)

243902 said:


> Thank you. So i made bubble for the first time yesterday using some Purp trainwrech trim, turned out pretty decent alot smoother than that BHO. I just have a question about the bubble bags im using, im sure they are not the greatest but i ordered them from www.virtualsunhydropnics.com. I used the 220 micron has the throw away bag, 73 for low grade/baking, and 25 for smoke is that about what im looking for? Also i am really interested in becoming part of the legal canabis industry, any opionions on witch state is best all around? Im right in the middle of Oregon, washington, Nevada, Colorado


depends on what you want from life. CA has the most freedom, unless you want to make hash oil, then CO wins with MIPs. 
You would have better results using more bags as well.


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> "for some reason" lol the sarcasm is so thick i can cut it with a spoon. for an "herbgirl" you sure are rude. that will not get you far here.
> 
> your questions are based on inexperience and ignorance, with a touch of rudeness and misinformation thrown in for flavor. bad combo.
> 
> ...


I got the Om symbol on my shoulder for moments like this.... RIZE up hahahahahahaha


----------



## 243902 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks on the ca vs co any opinion about Oregon? And also are these bags any good I was gonna order them but wanted. Some feed back first. http://www.virtualsunhydroponics.com/Agricultural/products/BM805G.asp?rt=2


----------



## Kalyx (May 10, 2012)

So I ran a test run with the huge 20 gal work bag in the 5 machine. Then just as I put my last RO ice trays in the freezer for round 2 the dog barked and UPS brought me my properly sized work bags. I should have been more patient I guess. 

The first pull looked amazing the rest just got greener and greener. Interesting note: the 25 and 38 bags yielded way more than the 70, 90, 120 with these three hardly catching anything. Knowing this do I just run 25/38/70/120/220 (essential 5 bags w/ no extra 90/160/190 from the other set added in) on the rest of this batch of trim? Or is there still a good reason to run all 8. I am mainly going for nice dabbable product for head stash using fresh frozen OG trim/budlets. For quality is it better to just do one pull with the RIGHT agitation (as time little as possible to get most of the glands separated)? Or is two pulls with less agitation time per pull gonna damage less leaf but yield more dababble wax? How many pulls do you recommend and why?

Someday I will get a Revere dab rig, but my old JBD with adaptors is cutting it for now.


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> depends on what you want from life. CA has the most freedom, unless you want to make hash oil, then CO wins with MIPs.
> You would have better results using more bags as well.


hey matt! all this talk on hash/oil/wax all deeelish ofcourse, and knowing you are the king at this lol, what would you say is the strongest form of concentrate, considering all variables and compounds, i understand that the bubble bags can produce a very pure resin gland form, and oil concentrates can have other compounds..... I'm guessing hash oil seems to be the strongest, but curiosity has got me by the reigns, and I think you would have great basis for comparison. maybe mixing the 2 combo wise ? your thoughts are entertaining to say the least


----------



## Matt Rize (May 10, 2012)

Kaylx. I do short washes, and only one or two. I want the best product and yield is not an issue to me or my farmers.

Flowamaster. Solvent extracts generally test higher than screen extracts. Screen extracts can taste better and have a high more true to the genetics. 

Mix the two and its called jelly. The oil will taste better and the hash will melt better.


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Kaylx. I do short washes, and only one or two. I want the best product and yield is not an issue to me or my farmers.
> 
> Flowamaster. Solvent extracts generally test higher than screen extracts. Screen extracts can taste better and have a high more true to the genetics.
> 
> Mix the two and its called jelly. The oil will taste better and the hash will melt better.


Thanx mate, i think i mixed too much hash into my oil, its too hard to manage.....it took me ages to literally cut it into small chunks with scissros lol, but it melts and bubbles great, i have steared away from that batch, it makes me just way too tired even on small amounts, great for a sleeping pill trick, i'm loving this bubble hash, and yep you guessed it people are getting keen on your machine idea....totally worth it, not that i have it yet, but its obvious...thanx for the help and info....oh

1 more thing when you say they have been tested, wow they can test oil?? what's the craziest numbers you've seen? oil would have to be 50% yeah?? shock me


----------



## 243902 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks on the ca vs co any opinion about Oregon? And also are these bags any good I was gonna order them but wanted. Some feed back first. http://www.virtualsunhydroponics.com...M805G.asp?rt=2. Sorry for posting this twice just looking for some feed back, anyone..... anyone?


----------



## Matt Rize (May 11, 2012)

243902 said:


> Thanks on the ca vs co any opinion about Oregon? And also are these bags any good I was gonna order them but wanted. Some feed back first. http://www.virtualsunhydroponics.com...M805G.asp?rt=2. Sorry for posting this twice just looking for some feed back, anyone..... anyone?


no opinions on oregon other than it is a beautiful state with many climates depending on where you are at.
some of my friends have chose OR over CA simply for the cost of living.
no feedback on those bags. sorry


----------



## 243902 (May 11, 2012)

Hey Matt Thanks again for your input, no feedback on the bags huh? Can i ask you this, would you buy them? Or any products from that site, you seem to have been messing with this for awhile and im clearly a NOOB, but i have a passion for this and i would love to be at the postion your at someday. Trying to RIZE UP


----------



## WaxTaster (May 11, 2012)

243902 said:


> Hey Matt Thanks again for your input, no feedback on the bags huh? Can i ask you this, would you buy them? Or any products from that site, you seem to have been messing with this for awhile and im clearly a NOOB, but i have a passion for this and i would love to be at the postion your at someday. Trying to RIZE UP


You get what you pay for, and I believe there have been plenty of bags used and review in this thread alone.

Bottom line, if you want quality, that will last, spend more, not less.

Cheers.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> "for some reason" lol the sarcasm is so thick i can cut it with a spoon. for an "herbgirl" you sure are rude. that will not get you far here.
> 
> your questions are based on inexperience and ignorance, with a touch of rudeness and misinformation thrown in for flavor. bad combo.
> 
> ...


I do believe I saw that post almost VERBATIM on FMB... Haters gonna hate lol

haha, yep, I just checked, had to swat her down there too! Copy+Paste defeated!


----------



## Matt Rize (May 11, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I do believe I saw that post almost VERBATIM on FMB... Haters gonna hate lol
> 
> haha, yep, I just checked, had to swat her down there too! Copy+Paste defeated!


These butt hurt trolls I swear, they act like I owe them or something. To which I say "LULZ" they talk mad game but have nothing to back it up. #fail
Thanks again for the help.

Some Blueberry Diesel grease


----------



## poplars (May 11, 2012)

mmm definitely quality vs quantity for hash... edibles for the rest... I guess we're spoiled but I think it's natural for connoisseurs to only make use of the best


----------



## WaxTaster (May 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> These butt hurt trolls I swear, they act like I owe them or something. To which I say "LULZ" they talk mad game but have nothing to back it up. #fail
> Thanks again for the help.


Funniest thing is the first response I ALWAYS get is "You're just his fanboy, you're just on his nuts"
Truth be told, I'm just a fan of THE BEST, it's really nothing personal


----------



## Matt Rize (May 11, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Funniest thing is the first response I ALWAYS get is "You're just his fanboy, you're just on his nuts"
> Truth be told, I'm just a fan of THE BEST, it's really nothing personal


And they never posted their extracts. Failtrolls LOL

haha. well here is a little glimpse into the madness that is my life.
I was getting trolled pretty hard on bubbleguy's site.
I started complaining to the mods. Got no response. 
Took it to the next level and made it an issue. Got told to chill out.
But then I told Bubbleguy that I use bubblemagic machines (not his) and mila's bags, and BAM ban hammer. haha

All my posts and threads were removed, including the offensive troll posts. win!


----------



## ghb (May 12, 2012)

this stuff is addicitive to say the least, since i made my IWE a couple of weeks back i have smoked less than a gram of flowers. my chest is thanking me and you mr rize


----------



## Matt Rize (May 12, 2012)

ghb said:


> this stuff is addicitive to say the least, since i made my IWE a couple of weeks back i have smoked less than a gram of flowers. my chest is thanking me and you mr rize


you are welcome, thank you for being part of the rebirth of ice water extract.


----------



## JASON79 (May 12, 2012)

poplars said:


> mmm definitely quality vs quantity for hash... edibles for the rest... I guess we're spoiled but I think it's natural for connoisseurs to only make use of the best


just thought i would show you my bubble hash critical mass there 6g's and its 4 weeks old


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2012)

JASON79 said:


> just thought i would show you my bubble hash critical mass there 6g's and its 4 weeks old


sweet what does that smell like?


did you notice that has a heart shape in it? hahahahah hash = love I guess hahaha


----------



## WaxTaster (May 12, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> And they never posted their extracts. Failtrolls LOL
> 
> haha. well here is a little glimpse into the madness that is my life.
> I was getting trolled pretty hard on bubbleguy's site.
> ...


Wow... And that's pretty much the reason I hang out over here instead of over there... And you guys are cooler! Shh, don't tell bubbledude I said so, or do idc lol
I was always a lil turned off by the "BHO is the darkside" crap there anyways, I love BHO personally and I love IWE too! All in all it's silly to hate on someone because of one thing they do, that's why I don't go to church anymore and don't hang out with close minded, intolerant people(myself excluded ).

Man, you'd think they would want to further the knowledge base for water extractions, not stifle them, but stifle is what they do, smells like a Skunk(man) to me.
When will the IDOCRACY END?!


----------



## WaxTaster (May 12, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> super like! that is his new personal studio, the production shop and class room is way sick.
> Ice Wax specific line of rigs is in the making


He's got the right idea with those sandals! If they're the company I'm thinking of PETA abhors them and they're the comfiest sandals ever, also never gotten so many compliments on a sandal


----------



## 243902 (May 12, 2012)

So Matt and everyone else i have been reading threw the thread little by little day by day trying to edjucate myself as much as possible befor i try my next run, but i have ran into a few things that have me confused, Matt earlier in the thread u said somthing about bubble has should never be pressed once its dry, is this true cause all the bubble hash i have ever seen has been pressed? And also ilive in a very dry part of the country, do you think it will still take 12 to 24 hours to dry or is this somthing that i will have to play with over time? One last thing, i am taking a vaction this next week, headed to Eureka, if anyone knows of any glass shops around that area please let me know, thanks again for your help


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2012)

243902 said:


> So Matt and everyone else i have been reading threw the thread little by little day by day trying to edjucate myself as much as possible befor i try my next run, but i have ran into a few things that have me confused, Matt earlier in the thread u said somthing about bubble has should never be pressed once its dry, is this true cause all the bubble hash i have ever seen has been pressed? And also ilive in a very dry part of the country, do you think it will still take 12 to 24 hours to dry or is this somthing that i will have to play with over time? One last thing, i am taking a vaction this next week, headed to Eureka, if anyone knows of any glass shops around that area please let me know, thanks again for your help



you mis-read, he said do not press it until it is fully dry (and probably cured too.)


I live in a very dry area as well (7% humidity in the daytime) and it takes about 24-36 hours when the hash is totally graded up into decently tiny chunks, even faster if you use a microplane like what matt uses. I grade it up with a card very lightly with a specific technique that glides rather than crushes.


----------



## 243902 (May 12, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> People press it because they don't know how to make hash...
> I only press, very lightly, for long distance trips. That hash puck was for TV, and was very lightly hand shaped for the pics and video. After that I broke the puck back up into powdery waxy crumble. All my hash is loose like in the pictures.
> 
> Still somewhat moist: yes, but the point is to not push it through the screen, but to let the micorplane do the work.


This is the post i was refering to, So am i confused or are u not suppose to press your hash. But lets see if i got this straight, btw matt the pictures are awesome, So once u collect out of the bubble bags you form a patty, let it dry to the right dryness/wetness, then u use the microplane?


----------



## 243902 (May 12, 2012)

Hey Poplars, about how long do you let you product dry before you bust out your card and start grading?? Thanks man your input is definitely appreciated


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2012)

243902 said:


> Hey Poplars, about how long do you let you product dry before you bust out your card and start grading?? Thanks man your input is definitely appreciated


honestly I can grade it the second I get it off of my pressing screen. but it takes a good bit of technique, if you don't trust yourself with the technique try waiting 6-12 hours. 


and IMO, pressing hash isn't a bad thing, just let it cure in powdered form first, and press it by hand, using only the heat of your hands.... prevents oxidation and probably is better in the long term IMO. 

and in my experience hash that is massed up smokes better than powdered hash. all imo and ime.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 13, 2012)

243902 said:


> This is the post i was refering to, So am i confused or are u not suppose to press your hash. But lets see if i got this straight, btw matt the pictures are awesome, So once u collect out of the bubble bags you form a patty, let it dry to the right dryness/wetness, then u use the microplane?


you got it.


----------



## JASON79 (May 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> sweet what does that smell like?
> 
> 
> did you notice that has a heart shape in it? hahahahah hash = love I guess hahaha[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Matt Rize (May 13, 2012)

lulz banned from bubbleman's site, he got all burt hurt when i told him i use a bubblemagic machine and mila's bags (not his products)


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> lulz banned from bubbleman's site, he got all burt hurt when i told him i use a bubblemagic machine and mila's bags (not his products)


yep I saw that post didn't have much to say. elitism runs strong in these communities gotta just stay chill all ya can do.


----------



## 243902 (May 13, 2012)

Ordering machine and bags next week, Think im gonna order threw aqualab, anyother suggestions?


----------



## researchkitty (May 13, 2012)

243902 said:


> Ordering machine and bags next week, Think im gonna order threw aqualab, anyother suggestions?


Other than any other place that doesnt charge MSRP? Shop around for the same identical product you want! And stay away from eBay unless your sure its the right bags  Them fuckers will ship you anything!


----------



## Matt Rize (May 13, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Other than any other place that doesnt charge MSRP? Shop around for the same identical product you want! And stay away from eBay unless your sure its the right bags  Them fuckers will ship you anything!


I work with www.x-traktor.com for bags and machines. WAY cheaper than the bubblebags.


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2012)

I'd buy boldt bags if you are actually choosing for quality for price. their 5 gal 3 bag kit is the same price as xtractor, but I trust their service way more. they've been around several years, have replaced 2 bags for me without giving me any hard time whatsoever.

just something to think abotu weigh your options out before you buy.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

hey Matt i made some hash today using dry ice, don't know if you like the method, personally with my cheap set of bubble bags, i got really nice quality using the 73 micron, and then finishing with the 120 bag....u like???


----------



## ghb (May 14, 2012)

i like. very very much 


looks rather potent, what do you intend to do with it all?


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2012)

73 micro & 25 micron bubble.................FTR






looking good flow.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

ghb said:


> i like. very very much
> 
> 
> looks rather potent, what do you intend to do with it all?


i really have no idea!!!??? i been smoking it straight in a pipe, icing on a bowl, vaporizing it.....i may make a potent tincture of some sort seeing as though it would be alot easier to purify now...what can u do?? i really didn't think i was going to get that much, the bubble method was good but this seems easier, and a little more yield, and i don't mean that by shaking more until its green!, i want quality like alot of you guys here, the more pure the better, the less i have to smoke, the less i feel like i have to smoke  I'm loving the taste of the 120 micron, it seems to have a different aroma, more like the buds when they were growing, the 73 micron is more sticky and seems to clump together in balls by itself in the jar and smells 'lighter' but has more of a hit to it, more narcotic

i love the bud dry ice hash, it has such a great colour, soo light and fluffy 1 ounce turned into blonde fluff before my eyes in less than 5 minutes lol! amazing stuff


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

genuity said:


> 73 micro & 25 micron bubble.................FTR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! maaaaan i'd have trouble scrapin that shit up!! looks like a dog turd, but i bet it's super deeeeelish! incredible quality man soo sticky and shiny! REP +


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2012)

you can basically run that dry ice hash through water again to sort of further purify it. but you're right it would make GREAT edible/tincture material.

however judging by the pics, if you just do a nice pocket cure that stuff should be desireable as is, imho.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> you can basically run that dry ice hash through water again to sort of further purify it. but you're right it would make GREAT edible/tincture material.
> 
> however judging by the pics, if you just do a nice pocket cure that stuff should be desireable as is, imho.


can you explain what the pocket cure does? wouldn't curing it in the jar do the same? i'm new to this, it does feel very fresh, and i was wondering about the cure, as the trim i used was dried and fresh frozen trim....i was thinking i would have to watch it carefully, it feels fresh, and stinks heaps


----------



## WaxTaster (May 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> can you explain what the pocket cure does? wouldn't curing it in the jar do the same? i'm new to this, it does feel very fresh, and i was wondering about the cure, as the trim i used was dried and fresh frozen trim....i was thinking i would have to watch it carefully, it feels fresh, and stinks heaps


Pocket cure = putting it in a jar in your pocket while you work for a day, the body heat will melt it together and make it easily dabbable... I like shovels though and it sounds like you don't have problems smokin it anyways. Looks great, Cheers!


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Pocket cure = putting it in a jar in your pocket while you work for a day, the body heat will melt it together and make it easily dabbable... I like shovels though and it sounds like you don't have problems smokin it anyways. Looks great, Cheers!


what about sitting it on a ballast? too hot?

Thanx for the compliments man, couldn't of done it without the help from this site though! i wonder when i'll come out of fairy land??


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> what about sitting it on a ballast? too hot?
> 
> Thanx for the compliments man, couldn't of done it without the help from this site though! i wonder when i'll come out of fairy land??


ballast probably gets too hot.

the reason pocket cure is perfect is because its our body temperature which is a safe temp to cure hash at without any negative effects.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> ballast probably gets too hot.
> 
> the reason pocket cure is perfect is because its our body temperature which is a safe temp to cure hash at without any negative effects.


ok, thanx man, i'll think of something, bit big of a jar to put in my pocket lol! i just pressed some 73 micron, the real blonde stuff, just small gram chunk, it's in the freezer at the moment, makes it easier to get out, just curious to see the difference in the look compared to my last bubble pressed stuff. it pressed alot softer, off to check it now


----------



## WaxTaster (May 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ok, thanx man, i'll think of something, bit big of a jar to put in my pocket lol! i just pressed some 73 micron, the real blonde stuff, just small gram chunk, it's in the freezer at the moment, makes it easier to get out, just curious to see the difference in the look compared to my last bubble pressed stuff. it pressed alot softer, off to check it now


I'd suggest transferring some to a smaller jar that will fit no problem for the pocket cure, that way you can also make sure you like it before you do it to all of the stuff.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I'd suggest transferring some to a smaller jar that will fit no problem for the pocket cure, that way you can also make sure you like it before you do it to all of the stuff.


cheers man i hear you  i'll give some a go.....loving this smell, got it everywhere lol


----------



## snew (May 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> you can basically run that dry ice hash through water again to sort of further purify it. but you're right it would make GREAT edible/tincture material.
> 
> however judging by the pics, if you just do a nice pocket cure that stuff should be desireable as is, imho.


Why and how would you run that Dry Ice Hash "through water again to sort of purify it"? Looks like he has clean kief I'm not sure what your purifying? And yes it is great in edibles. BadKat has great info on edibles with hash.


----------



## poplars (May 14, 2012)

snew said:


> Why and how would you run that Dry Ice Hash "through water again to sort of purify it"? Looks like he has clean kief I'm not sure what your purifying? And yes it is great in edibles. BadKat has great info on edibles with hash.


you throw it in a jar of water, swish it around for 10-20 mins, pour through hash bags. 

lol you speak as if the person didn't ask me how to purify it further.....


----------



## snew (May 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> you throw it in a jar of water, swish it around for 10-20 mins, pour through hash bags.
> 
> lol you speak as if the person didn't ask me how to purify it further.....


I don't understand how this purifies this Keif? Anything mixed with the keif is the same size or smaller. I just don't see how this purifies it? I just don't understand the principle here. I've seen some people use solvents, alchohol, BHO, etc and I understand what there doing, I don't do it but I understand. I just don't understand how taking clean keif and mixing it with water the back through a bag purifies it.
I'm open to learn. Not trying to be rude just don't get it.


----------



## pranoman (May 15, 2012)

May be water softening green plant material (not trichomes) and it goes through the mesh... High pressure dispenser helps a lot.


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2012)

the keif is super clean, he doesn't really NEED to do anything to it. i asked him if he wanted to do anything further with it ie: pocket cure or make ERL and then he asked for some ideas. poplars threw an idea out there, but i think we will all agree it was an unnecessary procedure.


the end


----------



## pranoman (May 15, 2012)

ghb said:


> the keif is super clean, he doesn't really need to do anything to it.
> 
> 
> the end


agree


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

ghb said:


> the keif is super clean, he doesn't really NEED to do anything to it. i asked him if he wanted to do anything further with it ie: pocket cure or make ERL and then he asked for some ideas. poplars threw an idea out there, but i think we will all agree it was an unnecessary procedure.
> 
> 
> the end





pranoman said:


> agree


cheers guys  I think it's clean enough, well the purest of it went into different jars, and i can't see any green in it even under my 30x scope, the odd tiny hair or fluff gets in probably off the mirror!, all in all, i got more than i anticipated, enough to try many peoples ideas  i pocket cured some today in a little glass jar, it changed the texture slightly, clumped it together, and it has a rather musky sweet smell, i dab it with the wooden end of my hash brush, and it holds to that, then i just drop it onto my cones, easy as. it kinda looks darker, but i could be wrong. I don't think i've been so bent for so long. i'm like a sloth lol, but smoked bugga all flowers really, so that's a bonus. Not that i'm running out or anything


----------



## poplars (May 15, 2012)

ghb said:


> the keif is super clean, he doesn't really NEED to do anything to it. i asked him if he wanted to do anything further with it ie: pocket cure or make ERL and then he asked for some ideas. poplars threw an idea out there, but i think we will all agree it was an unnecessary procedure.
> 
> 
> the end





poplars said:


> you can basically run that dry ice hash through water again to sort of further purify it. but you're right it would make GREAT edible/tincture material.
> 
> *however judging by the pics, if you just do a nice pocket cure that stuff should be desireable as is, imho.*



it seems that you all forgot to read that last line when you decided to reply.


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

yes  thankyou for that idea Poplars! i'm not sure what it did, it all smells different now, can it get mould easily in powder form? should i leave it open in the jars now and then? i'd hate to waste it, 48 grams in 1 jar is quite a thick clump, not dense or anything you know what i mean anyway


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2012)

i'm sure you will be fine.

i had a lump the size of a tennis ball that i made by putting in a plastic bag and twisting it until it formed one solid piece, it broke up quite evenly with no signs of any nasty stuff in there.


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

ghb said:


> i'm sure you will be fine.
> 
> i had a lump the size of a tennis ball that i made by putting in a plastic bag and twisting it until it formed one solid piece, it broke up quite evenly with no signs of any nasty stuff in there.


wow! that must of been a few ounces worth! ouch, my mrs kept telling me, don't you think you got enough?? huh?? I said 'i still gotta shake it more yet, and swap bags, and then another bucket worth' lol she watched in horror knowing how little amount it takes for her to be blazed of a match head size crumb of hash! i was shocked aswell, i can see how people go overboard, i stopped when i could of gone longer, but i didnt need any more than what i had. the bud resin is great, real tasty stuff


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2012)

it's a more civilised way to smoke i find, smoke less + get more high = winning.

just saving up for the day i can afford my hash making washing machine like matt


----------



## doowmd (May 16, 2012)

ghb said:


> it's a more civilised way to smoke i find, smoke less + get more high = winning.
> 
> just saving up for the day i can afford my hash making washing machine like matt



Me and u both brother^^^


----------



## Kalyx (May 20, 2012)

I just got a 5 gallon machine and ran my first run with veganic OG fresh frozen trim. 24 hours after extraction the IWE seems dry but its so gooey and soft it wont come free of the 25 micron drying screen. I have ZERO experience running fresh frozen trim and have never had extract so sticky and golden  RIZE UP....

1. Is it still wet? Just wait longer? (I live in the desert so it seems like 24 hours should do for small chunks)

2. Is it OK to freeze the 25 micron screen to make the IWE more brittle to remove it? Then just keep it (and my fingertips) COLD to grate it.

3. I already took a test dab off the 70 micron and it taffed right up into a string when pulled on, on the nail it didn't fully melt but tasted very strong and hit smooth. Is it ever recommended to dry the chunks whole before the microplane step if it seems like the material will be tricky to grate? (for dabs) Danks.



PS Anyone else lucky enough to see the eclipse tonight? It was quite the spectacle of nature. Made me feel good to see it with my friends and family. Strange how cosmic scale events can make us feel like part of the world again. It was sweet that everyone cheered together when it lined up just right. Peace and Alignment RIU!


----------



## trichmasta (May 28, 2012)

Just read this whole thread and am stoked to get going on the IWE's now for sure!! Gonna have a bunch of sugar leave after i finish this run in a week, so it's awesome to have some where to educate before i drop some cash on gear and get my extraction on...

The bags and machines on x-trakto.com end up being a little more than bubble _ans stuff, but I don't mind supporting a small, craft hash maker at all!! Dope to see they they're made in OR too!! A 5 gal 5 bag set and a 5 gal washer for $380 will make me one happy gardener after harvest!! 

Thanks Matt and all contributers to this IWE movement!! Jah bless


----------



## Goldowitz (May 28, 2012)

I bought 5 gallon bags a few years back. I played around with them, but never got serious about it, until finding this thread. Now I love dabs so much that I cut way back on smoking weed. I bought a concentrate bowl to use with my old school ROOR. I used to love my weed, but now smoking it makes me feel dirty.

The dabs are so clean and efficient. I do a dap and blow out smoke like I just cleared a giant weed bowl from my three footer. I have only made IWE with trim, but I am seriously considering washing some of my weed. If I recover most of the concentrate, I might start washing all of my weed. I am still a little  about dumping expensive weed into the washer, but there is only one way to find out.

EDIT: I am using 220, 160, 73 and 25 micron bags. I dump the 160 and end up with 160-73 and 73-25 micron batches.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 28, 2012)

Just checking in. I'm up at the ranch waiting for internet. Keep it rizing up for me until I'm back in full pwn mode.


----------



## Goldowitz (May 28, 2012)

Can you please explain how to prepare dried and cured nugs for washing. Should I break them up? How fine?

Also, when I bought my concentrate bowl, the SALES GUY said that I needed a butane torch with vector butane. He said other stuff like propane will work, but gives off residue that is bad for your health. Any truth to this? I just bought a "fat boy" at Home Depot. It was only $12 and works great. If propane is safe for food, it should be safe for dabs?


----------



## BA142 (May 28, 2012)

Goldowitz said:


> Can you please explain how to prepare dried and cured nugs for washing. Should I break them up? How fine?
> 
> Also, when I bought my concentrate bowl, the SALES GUY said that I needed a butane torch with vector butane. He said other stuff like propane will work, but gives off residue that is bad for your health. Any truth to this? I just bought a "fat boy" at Home Depot. It was only $12 and works great. If propane is safe for food, it should be safe for dabs?


 I'm not Matt Rize but I usually just cut 'snapper' sized pieces off the main stem when I run buds. Make sure not to disturb the trichs....that's the key. Expose as much surface area as you can.  

I use the blue 'fat boy' torch as well when I heat up my TI. I don't think it's bad for your health....but i'm no doctor


----------



## bowsa (May 30, 2012)

Unnk said:


> lol not doing it inside i have a outdoor picnic area i use lol thats like in the 1930's with woman who washed there clothes in gasoline inside.... lol but yah did not know it was a felony charge shit great stuff though but thanks for the minor insight that you could give ill just take have my trim and freeze it and the other have bho it right away and see what happens


unnk u must be talking about my ex wife she called me to say there is tar in side washing machine i said take some gas and rub the spot 20 minutes later i get a call wife in emergence room she told me she dumped gas in wash machine hit the start button and kaboom blew the basement up and burn on the faceshe is fineby the way


----------



## Goldowitz (May 30, 2012)

I have a question for the people that wash buds. 
Lets say that you have enough weed to last exactly one week. If you wash that weed, how many days of IWE would you get?


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

it's never enough  you will always want more and more, so best to save it up, make a big batch  jmo
flo


----------



## poplars (May 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> it's never enough  you will always want more and more, so best to save it up, make a big batch  jmo
> flo


as someone who's been making IWE for the past 4 months straight... I wholeheartedly agree with this statement.


----------



## trichmasta (May 31, 2012)

I'm getting pumped on harvesting next week and getting my IWE on!! I hope on having close to 3/4 lb of sugar leaf and nugs going towards my first runs, so things should be melty for a while Still doing research on 5 gal bags and machines; looking at the gear from x-traktor.com- thoughts?


----------



## reppinhigh22 (May 31, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Just checking in. I'm up at the ranch waiting for internet. Keep it rizing up for me until I'm back in full pwn mode.


Hey Matt, I made it into RIU like you asked me to. haha  
You're a champion man, I read your thread on veganics too & it was some good shit.


----------



## poplars (May 31, 2012)

trichmasta said:


> I'm getting pumped on harvesting next week and getting my IWE on!! I hope on having close to 3/4 lb of sugar leaf and nugs going towards my first runs, so things should be melty for a while Still doing research on 5 gal bags and machines; looking at the gear from x-traktor.com- thoughts?


that shit is legit if you want cheap bags now.

if you wanna buy from a company that is bound to be around for a long time coming and will actually replace your bags if you get a small tear in them or anything that is within reason they will replace them for you, very high quality bags, then you'll wanna go with boldt bags.

www.boldtbags.com/


not saying xtractor wont replace your bags, I'm just sayin they probably wont be around 2 or 3 years from now.... boldt bags probably will.


----------



## ghb (Jun 1, 2012)

i know he his having trouble with his internet connectivity so he prob wont answer but maybe somebody else can.

why not use a plaster mixing drill bit to agitate the trim and ice water?, i know he's pretty against it but i just can't remeber the reason why. i'm looking to make a fairly large chunk of IWE and i was planning on using my drill to agitate in a 50 gal drum then use my bags as a sieve basically. i don't have access to a bubblemachine, any input will be appreciated.


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

ghb said:


> i know he his having trouble with his internet connectivity so he prob wont answer but maybe somebody else can.
> 
> why not use a plaster mixing drill bit to agitate the trim and ice water?, i know he's pretty against it but i just can't remeber the reason why. i'm looking to make a fairly large chunk of IWE and i was planning on using my drill to agitate in a 50 gal drum then use my bags as a sieve basically. i don't have access to a bubblemachine, any input will be appreciated.



well I think the main issue would be the fact that it agitates so hard it's going to break a significant amount of plant matter into it.


----------



## ghb (Jun 1, 2012)

i figured that, but then when i filter it trough my bags and then rinse it heavily with my pump sprayer i'm hoping it isn't too tainted. 

other than that i don't know how else i will manage it, i will be working with around a pound of high quality trim and i am not looking to make a masterpiece out of it but just some nice quality bubble. i was also thinking about maybe using dry ice to make keif, i'm super lazy that tends to work against me.


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

in my experience no matter how much you spray through the bag if you over-agitated it will pretty much be tainted. spraying helps a loooot though and will make a green batch actually smokeable... but I don't recommend doing it on purpose.


I'd recommend you use a wooden plank of some sort, something that is not sharp but solid, agitating the ice around should result in a very nice extraction (so long as you let the dry shake soak for 30 mins).


----------



## ghb (Jun 1, 2012)

so when it comes to agitation (where quality is concerned) less is more. i may try just a long wooden stick, i agree the long soak is very important, the first time i tried making IWE i never let it sit, i got around 4 grams from 4 oz lol


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

ghb said:


> so when it comes to agitation (where quality is concerned) less is more. i may try just a long wooden stick, i agree the long soak is very important, the first time i tried making IWE i never let it sit, i got around 4 grams from 4 oz lol


a long wooden stick, lots of ice, slow but steady. it'll make you a strong lad hahahah.


----------



## 243902 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey man i have a friend who is studying organice chem, i was talking to him about the negitive effects i was having after taking my dab, turns our titinum and propane dont mix well, just be carefull, quarts and propane are fine,


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 2, 2012)

propane torches are generally too hot. you don't want to overheat the Ti as it will oxidize. no net still.... be back soon.


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 2, 2012)

I use my propane torch to heat up a pyrex glass poker, for use with my concentrate bowl. I heat it until it's red hot.

EDIT: I just bought some Bolt Bags to upgrade my four bag set. I now have 220, 160, 90, 73, 45 and 25. I agree about the 25 being heavily contaminated. If I use the 25 bag it will be for cooking or making tinctures.


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2012)

Goldowitz said:


> I use my propane torch to heat up a pyrex glass poker, for use with my concentrate bowl. I heat it until it's red hot.
> 
> EDIT: I just bought some Bolt Bags to upgrade my four bag set. I now have 220, 160, 90, 73, 45 and 25. I agree about the 25 being heavily contaminated. If I use the 25 bag it will be for cooking or making tinctures.



I personally dont' find the 25 to be heavily contaminated. its usually not the best smoke though but I wouldn't call it heavily contaminated.


----------



## pyle420 (Jun 3, 2012)

Rize-ing up. took a couple days but phinally finished reading entire thread.
THANK YOU MATT! and EVERYONE else w/ awesome info! love the vibe and energy here.
i've been at it for few+ years mixing, dialing in, and recycling my organic living 'soil'(coco base, no peat), still working on it too. and starting to work out the animal products(mainly Phish at this point). now i've phinally used the bags i've had for a year or so. much thanks to you(Matt) and all you kind folks. THANK YOU! 
wondering??... 
do you guys toss your greens(work bag) in the compost after use? could you reuse the water after running though bags? <possibly add to a tea? 
my 1st try at the bags w/ dry trim. Super lemon haze, Carmel kush, & purple Buddha, mixed. < just what i had on hand for the 1st go. gonna fresh freeze for next round. 
thanks again View attachment 2196941View attachment 2196943View attachment 2196944View attachment 2196942View attachment 2196948


----------



## poplars (Jun 3, 2012)

pyle420 said:


> Rize-ing up. took a couple days but phinally finished reading entire thread.
> THANK YOU MATT! and EVERYONE else w/ awesome info! love the vibe and energy here.
> i've been at it for few+ years mixing, dialing in, and recycling my organic living 'soil'(coco base, no peat), still working on it too. and starting to work out the animal products(mainly Phish at this point). now i've phinally used the bags i've had for a year or so. much thanks to you(Matt) and all you kind folks. THANK YOU!
> wondering??...
> ...


that stuff looks very very yummy, good job!


----------



## Kalyx (Jun 3, 2012)

> pyle420
> wondering??...
> do you guys toss your greens(work bag) in the compost after use? could you reuse the water after running though bags? <possibly add to a tea? ​


Yes, I compost the plant matter. I use the (dankest smelling water ever) "waste" water from the process to make/dilute tea (once room temp) or just add straight to my med garden, houseplants, and outdoor veggies. All plants loved it. I even dumped it ice and all into a lettuce bed this spring and the plants seemed to respond with a burst in growth over the next few days. I mean hey, ITS (vegan organic, RO) GANJA WATER!!! I drink it too, it tastes great.


----------



## pyle420 (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks Kalyx!
and poplars!


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 4, 2012)

I have some White Widow, Pineapple Express and my favorite Kush that is ready to make IWE (as soon as I get my new bags). I will be using both trim and my beloved buds for these batches. I am curious to see how the IWE made from buds will compare to the stuff made from trim. Will I get more gram for gram, or will the quality be better? 
Here is a picture from last batch. It was made from WW and AK47 trim that was mixed together. This is 160-73 micron.



Here is a picture of the full batch, both grades. They are still wet in this picture. This was from two runs in my 5 gallon bags.


----------



## hpizzle (Jun 4, 2012)

hello mat i was just wondering if you could go a lil more in on the pocket cure method you did for elderberry Ice Wax
much thanks


----------



## poplars (Jun 4, 2012)

hpizzle said:


> hello mat i was just wondering if you could go a lil more in on the pocket cure method you did for elderberry Ice Wax
> much thanks


pocket cure is basically getting a convienient sized jar and basically keep it in your pocket all day and the temperature of your body heat will cure it.


----------



## SmokinLabrador (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow.... I feel like I have climbed the mountains of Tibet to gain the wisdom of the monks. Read 1137 posts in the thread over the past few days, and WOW what a game changer! Seems like it has been a game changer for Matt as well, since even the master's process has evolved  I do have a few questions if I may:

Matt, I saw you post this back on 9/30/11:

Updates include:
using more bags: 220 (work), 220, 190, 160, 120, 73, 45
using no ice in the work bag (for machines)
using all RO water
using (chlorine free) paper towels instead of cloth to wick out the water after collection 

Would you say you have any major revisions to your process since then?

Also, you made mention once upon a time about the bubblenow machine needing to be insulated to make it work as well as it can. I know you now use a Bubble Magic machine, do you feel this machine is insulated sufficiently, or does it need extra help as well?

Finally, I can see a good portion of my extractions being from prime nugs vs trim or budlets. I saw you mention to very gentle cut the buds up, so I will be sure to do that. Do you suggest fresh frozen buds just like with the trim, or should they be dried first?

Thanks Matt! Oh, and please be sure to let us know when to look for the Rize Up line of dabbing glass


----------



## trichmasta (Jun 5, 2012)

-Ice Wax artists and scholar's-

Is 24 hours ok for the fresh freeze? My ladies are finishing Th and i had planned on trimmimg right into turkey bags, freeze for 24, then get my IwE on... Plus all my new gear from X-traktor will be here and ready to get down!


edit: why no ice in machine bag now i wonder?


----------



## hpizzle (Jun 5, 2012)

poplars said:


> pocket cure is basically getting a convienient sized jar and basically keep it in your pocket all day and the temperature of your body heat will cure it.


 thaxs can you also tell me a lil on his grease form of hie? i would love to get mind like that!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 5, 2012)

hpizzle said:


> thaxs can you also tell me a lil on his grease form of hie? i would love to get mind like that!


IDK man, I don't think I'd want a greasy mind.


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 6, 2012)

I got my Boldt Bags today. The quality is off the chart. I used to think Bubble Bags were good, but these are way better. So good infact, I will be ordering the 190 and 120 to finish off my set. 

I have Pineapple Express buds soaking right now. If I have time, I am going to do two more runs after this. One with PE trim and the other with WW trim. Can't wait to look at the finished product under my 100x microscope and find the best quality.


----------



## Kalyx (Jun 6, 2012)

> trichmasta-Ice Wax artists and scholar's-
> 
> Is 24 hours ok for the fresh freeze? My ladies are finishing Th and i had planned on trimmimg right into turkey bags, freeze for 24, then get my IwE on... Plus all my new gear from X-traktor will be here and ready to get down!​


Definitely still a scholar but; Matt recommends somewhere in the thread to not just freeze it all in one big pile. Basically this is to maintain good surface area in the work bag (instead of a frozen mass, which when manually brrrr COLD HANDS broken up will rupture many trics). His tip is to flash-freeze the wet trim/budlets on a sheet then combine them into a large bag a little later on. I did this and the hash from fresh frozen was far superior to anything I have ever produced from dry trim. I think 24 hours freezing should be long enough to get the desired effect. Hopefully you have room for all that homemade ice AND fresh freeze in there. I stacked the trays with blocks as spacers to make it all fit in there. Between hunting and RO ice/fresh freeze I may need invest in a chest freezer and yet more power consumption...


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 8, 2012)

Question for Matt or one of the experts. 
What kind of return can be expected when washing good quality buds? For example, lets say you wash 100g, how many grams of ice wax would you expect to get? 

In my case, 33 grams of good bud (seven days of smoke) only gave me 1.2 grams of ice wax. I got more ice wax from 33 grams of trim.  What gives? I broke up all the buds by hand, froze them over 24 hours, let soak 30 minutes before starting and then washed for 20 minutes. After waching, I looked at the buds under 60x power and all of the heads had been broken off at that point. 

First picture is from buds and the second picture is from trim, both were exactly 33 grams of Pineapple Express. 



The ice wax from the trim is still drying, so I can't comment on the quality yet, but all the wax from the batch of bud is full melt. 160-90 all the way down to 45-25. It was like someone heated up BHO and melted it into my screen. I had a hell of a time collecting it. 



I wasted a lot of good bud to get almost nothing. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2012)

Goldowitz said:


> Question for Matt or one of the experts.
> What kind of return can be expected when washing good quality buds? For example, lets say you wash 100g, how many grams of ice wax would you expect to get?
> 
> In my case, 33 grams of good bud (seven days of smoke) only gave me 1.2 grams of ice wax. I got more ice wax from 33 grams of trim.  What gives? I broke up all the buds by hand, froze them over 24 hours, let soak 30 minutes before starting and then washed for 20 minutes. After waching, I looked at the buds under 60x power and all of the heads had been broken off at that point.
> ...



prolly ddn't have enough ice.

also, I recommend breaking up with very fine scizzors carefully. not by hand... you most definitely mashed some of the trichomes with your fingers without even knowing it....

but yea, your problem was most likely not enough ice.


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> prolly ddn't have enough ice.
> 
> also, I recommend breaking up with very fine scizzors carefully. not by hand... you most definitely mashed some of the trichomes with your fingers without even knowing it....
> 
> but yea, your problem was most likely not enough ice.


What is the ideal ratio? I had 20lb. of ice to 2-2.5 gallons of water. The bucket was full of ice the whole time.


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2012)

Goldowitz said:


> What is the ideal ratio? I had 20lb. of ice to 2-2.5 gallons of water. The bucket was full of ice the whole time.



so you weren't using the machine???? I can't really help with other methods my expertise lies within using the machine to make IWE.


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 8, 2012)

I mixed it in the five gallon bucket, using a wooden spoon. I don't have a machine yet.


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2012)

Goldowitz said:


> I mixed it in the five gallon bucket, using a wooden spoon. I don't have a machine yet.



yeah the only thing I could probably say is you might have agitated too lightly ? idk. like I said I focus on the machine way of doing it not the wooden spoon. not that I have anything against it, I just prefer having something that does it very consistently without me having to expend energy and have a possibility of human error.


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 8, 2012)

It is interesting, but I got very different results from bud vs trim (both the same strain). Here are my results from two runs, both started with 33 grams of product.

PE - bud
160-90--- .2 full melt wax
90-73---- .3 full melt wax
73-45---- .3 full melt wax
45-25---- .4 full melt wax

PE - trim
160-90---.8 partial-full melt
90-73-----.9 partial-full melt
73-45-----.6 partial melt
45-25-----.2 crap

I also did a run of White Widow trim (40 grams).

160-90---.4 full melt
90-73----.9 full melt wax
73-45----.6 partial melt
45-25----.3 crap

Matt, you are right about needing different bags for different jobs. I am going to keep track of everything for future batches.


----------



## poplars (Jun 8, 2012)

Goldowitz said:


> It is interesting, but I got very different results from bud vs trim (both the same strain). Here are my results from two runs, both started with 33 grams of product.
> 
> PE - bud
> 160-90--- .2 full melt wax
> ...



the reason you yeilded more on the shake is because shake has the best surface area to start with for making hash.


to break down the buds into that comparable surface area takes a great deal more work and patience... . . . . different methods with agitation as well......


----------



## Kalyx (Jun 9, 2012)

> poplars
> the reason you yeilded more on the shake is because shake has the best surface area to start with for making hash.


I agree. Its all about surface area and 33 degree temps to max out IWE quality. You need to use more ice / better insulation if you cannot get to 34 degrees or less. Quantity can be increased with more agitation on a single run or by doing multiple runs on the same work bag, but you sacrifice a lot of quality by doing either one. Matt has posted o this thread that he prefers fresh frozen shake and budlets over cutting up larger flower clusters, because as poplars has pointed out, it takes a LOT of work to process buds into the similar surface area as sugar leaf. Matt says the quality is great with bud inputs but he yields a bit more with high quality sugar leaf.


Side note...

I got a bit greedy/lazy on my last grow with pruning. The rational was 'its all good I'll just get more IWE out of them'. My yield suffered and it was a MAJOR pain to trim the plants. The main reason was; I was trying to increase my IWE material surface area by dissecting the popcorn nugs with my trimming scissors (cutting each budlet off its main bud stem). So instead of an easy trim session with good bud yield and lots of IWE material, I sat there for hours longer dissecting the small buds to increase their surface area. Trimming is enough of a task without this extra effort IMO. Next time I will grow as normal and just appreciate the IWE I get off the sugar leaf and undissected tiny budlets. The IWE was fire tho, I had the same problem getting it off the screen. It was so gooey freezing still would not allow proper microplaning! Instead I waited 5 days of drying the small globs until it would finally go through the microplaner. And yes I did dab some not microplaned chunks and the microplaning step definitely makes the dabbing smoother by helping the whole dab to melt more evenly on the nail.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 9, 2012)

Right so lots of info, I saw a video of rize, the montage of melt and they put the melt in and smoke it, what the hell are they smoking out of. I have tried to make full melt a dozen times with no real success, but seeing all the info here at least I know it's possible. I've watched the bubble machine video but the time and method of agitation are obviously different. The bubbleman's video I just don't' get the same results.


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 9, 2012)

A little ice wax porn. This is White Widow 90-73.


----------



## BA142 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just made some bubble two days ago...the 73 bag is dabbable and dank!  90% full melt....so tasty!

Once I expand my grow i'll have to get a machine to make larges batches....the hand mixing kills my arm

edit: I ran like 10-14 grams of popcorn buds....1.5-2 gram return. Good for a few days of dabbing 

 

left is 73, right is 45. I've only just tried the 73 and its bombbbb....soaring cerebral high


----------



## CollieMan1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Still pumpin out the fire water extracts
73 micron chemdog91
Dabbin all day


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> View attachment 2207501
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice that looks very impressive. would you be willing to share what you did to achieve that oil like consistency? was it a heat and whip method?



on another note, I'm gonna be makin mad IWE today, WEEE


----------



## CollieMan1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dont let the trich heads melt down until they are completly dry then jar and add heat...under 100 degrees.

Very strain dependent. My chemdog starts melting at 60 degrees so i have to dry it colder than that.


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> Dont let the trich heads melt down until they are completly dry then jar and add heat...under 100 degrees.
> 
> Very strain dependent. My chemdog starts melting at 60 degrees so i have to dry it colder than that.


right on brother thanks for sharing that's some cool shit.


----------



## medicalgrow802 (Jun 12, 2012)

such a great thread. I have really got into making bubble the last year. Such a fun project to do after you finish up a fun grow...


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 12, 2012)

You have the five gallon bags ehh. my buddy gave me a set of the one gal. I just cant' get full melt out of it. gonna try again today.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 12, 2012)

checking in!
[video=youtube;WUEhkfVZ9nY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUEhkfVZ9nY[/video]


----------



## poplars (Jun 13, 2012)

AlaskaHashMan said:


> You have the five gallon bags ehh. my buddy gave me a set of the one gal. I just cant' get full melt out of it. gonna try again today.


full melt is pretty much almost always a strain thing. if you are doing the method in a legit way that other people have achieved full melt with, it's just likely your strain isn't a full melt strain.




Matt Rize said:


> checking in!
> [video=youtube;WUEhkfVZ9nY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUEhkfVZ9nY[/video]


insane glass bro. I have a basic 150 dollar inline bubbler I think that's all I need hahhahaha.....


----------



## SmokinLabrador (Jun 13, 2012)

SmokinLabrador said:


> Wow.... I feel like I have climbed the mountains of Tibet to gain the wisdom of the monks. Read 1137 posts in the thread over the past few days, and WOW what a game changer! Seems like it has been a game changer for Matt as well, since even the master's process has evolved  I do have a few questions if I may:
> 
> Matt, I saw you post this back on 9/30/11:
> 
> ...


Bumping for mister Rize


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 13, 2012)

Made some ice wax using trim from my favorite kush. 

160-90




90-73



The quality of my IWE went up exponentially after reading this thread. Thanks again Matt.


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2012)

runnin more IWE today, as I did yesterday. shits fun, it just keeps going and going and going


----------



## Kalyx (Jun 14, 2012)

Those bubbling feet pieces are AMAZING! How many oil rigs in your collection now Matt? Keep the eye candy coming. Someday I'll have one of those for my IWE.


----------



## realcartman (Jun 14, 2012)

matt - do you think a quicker dry/removal of water from the hash patty is better than allowing it to sit overnight? Would you use something like a coffee filter underneath the drying screen to absorb water? Do you think the amount of time the patty stays wet has an effect on the outcome? 

Its widely accepted not to press the hash when its wet. Why is this again? I understand not pressing it into a patty once its dry. Is this not done, due to the more chalky consistency that comes out of the nicer bags generally and the lesser quality stuff turn into just regular old-school style hash. Plus, with pressing it wet, it could trap moisture and that could funk-i-fy it right? but what if you microplaned it real fine, would the water not get trapped so much then, with such small surface area to dry out?

edit - just found this quote on another website from matt - "*Words of wisdom from the bubbleman himself. I believe pressing wet hash forms an emulsion of sorts, a mix of the oil (hash) and water. Once this emulsion is formed the water can never be removed. "

edit - another question - 

*"I liked the idea of melting the ice before you filter.. in order to get the resin heads off the ice.. and i like the first picture of showing the Bubble in the stainless steel filter."
*Thanks. I have other options for breaking up hash that I will post soon. That was my old method.

mind sharing these other options for breaking up hash??? thanks man*


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2012)

made like a quarter oz + of IWE today. very nice smellin stuff too


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> made like a quarter oz + of IWE today. very nice smellin stuff too


Did you ever try *CollieMan1*'s method? I forgot to do it with my last batch.


----------



## poplars (Jun 14, 2012)

Goldowitz said:


> Did you ever try *CollieMan1*'s method? I forgot to do it with my last batch.



nah the strains I'm running aren't full melt. plus I"m not too into the whole oil thing anyways I'm more old school in the sense that I'd rather just have a chunk of hash smoke it piece by piece you know


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 14, 2012)

so i bought a bubble magic machine. anyone heard of it? hope it works going to run some nice trim tonite.


----------



## poplars (Jun 15, 2012)

AlaskaHashMan said:


> so i bought a bubble magic machine. anyone heard of it? hope it works going to run some nice trim tonite.



yeah man that's pretty much the same sort of machine that we're all using. good luck


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Jun 15, 2012)

holy shit, what a mess we made. first off knock off cheap bags were made with crappy canvas, then they wouldn't fit any of our standard 5 gal. buckets. didn't have a 45micron only 75 and 25 besides the 120 or 160. looks like some decent from the 75 but i didnt' wait to see the 25 since it would take who the hell knows how long to drain. learned a bunch this time. with our hash let dry for a day then grate it up?? to dry for several?


----------



## trichmasta (Jun 18, 2012)

So if i have some sugar leaf that im not ready to run, should i store it the freezer or not? i didn't wanna leave it in the freezer for too long prior to use; if there is such a thing...

Material is fresh and only been off the plants since yesterday.


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2012)

trichmasta said:


> So if i have some sugar leaf that im not ready to run, should i store it the freezer or not? i didn't wanna leave it in the freezer for too long prior to use; if there is such a thing...
> 
> Material is fresh and only been off the plants since yesterday.


you either dry/cure it and store it in good bags or jars, or you store it fresh in the freezer IMO.


----------



## Kalyx (Jun 18, 2012)

Matt recommends fresh frozen if quality is your main goal. Just don't freeze it all together in one big bag or you'll way reduce the surface area. I freeze mine on sheets then combine once frozen. Since it will be frozen it will last long enough to run out of IWE and want some more...


----------



## trichmasta (Jun 18, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> Matt recommends fresh frozen if quality is your main goal. Just don't freeze it all together in one big bag or you'll way reduce the surface area. I freeze mine on sheets then combine once frozen. Since it will be frozen it will last long enough to run out of IWE and want some more...


Yeah my first half pizzle has been in the freezer *fresh frozen* for 48 hours in a turkey bag and will be run this eve... My freezer is way tooo small to small to store material like this, so that won't work for me; is being exposed to the air ok? Do I still need to soak material before starting the wash when fresh frozen? I thought for maybe a couple mins, but i wasn't sure...

First run with new x-traktor bags and bubble magic machine with some bomb Purple TW starting material-should be a meltathon the next couple weeks!!!


----------



## Kalyx (Jun 18, 2012)

I think its recommended by Matt to freeze a minimum of 24 hours. You should be good to go. I hear you about the freezer space...NO coscto or trader joes runs around harvest time...thank god the neighbor has a kegerator with a freezer full of glasses for one guy. He lets me put my RO ice in there to have space to fresh freeze the trim. I haven't had to field any questions yet either, its summer now I'm sure he'll start to wonder come winter whats with all the ice still! I have thought about getting a mini chest freezer to just freeze fresh trim with plenty of space and make RO ice in, yay more power bill. My current technique involves a stack of custom bent to fit dollar store steel trays with wooden blocks between them, it works for a small harvest but I have to cycle it into the big freezer bag. 
Its not necessary to soak fresh frozen like dry trim because it is already hydrated when frozen fresh. I'm unclear about your question about air exposure. With fresh frozen it goes from the trim table to the freezer tray (exposed to air in the freezer during this stage) for 2-3 hours till flash frozen, then into the ziploc for longer storage or to free up space for the next tower o' fresh to flash, then into the insulated machine at ideally 33 degrees. SOOOO PURE! Vegan OG roIWE getting dabbed right now


----------



## trichmasta (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Kalyx! I was able to move some stuff around and get like 7 trays of filtered water cubes in there...stoked on that!! 

So if my starting material wasn't put in the freezer right after cut, is it still fresh?? I just wanna make sure of the condition to see if i have to soak material or not; sorry for the noob questions and concers-i really wanna do this IWE right from the start!!!! All material was produced with plant based nutrition and been in the freezer no more than 2 daze after being trimmed...

**edit** How long do you all run material in your machines?? I know Matt says around 20 mins on gentle, but my bubble magic only has one speed...?


----------



## Kalyx (Jun 19, 2012)

If its not dried its fresh. Make sure to freeze asap so it doesn't get funky. Most 5 gal machine timers go up to 15 mins. This is about right unless you are going for super pure, then do less agitation. vegan IWE is yummax! Enjoy!


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jun 28, 2012)

YES!! lol its only taken 4 days but i've finally read through this whole thread..

+REP Matt, def gonna have to try IWE after reading this, out all the techniques and everything ive seen you def. know what your doing and have some amazing IWE. can't pop any seeds at moment but I have some JTR, qrazytrain, cheesqauke, ripped bubba seeds waiting be used. TGA gear and IWE hmm.. sounds pretty good me  def also be trying out some plush, aos, ao, chernobyl,spacedawg, and jilly bean as well.

I loved the pics and videos. and def. liked numbers on tests you've had done. I have pretty severe back back and i know tga has some really good strains for it. I noticed THC% was way up with iwe compared just the buds, did you find the same results with testing as far as CBDS go?

Keep up the good work Matt! man should be more people out there like you and some others, always willing help others get the best possible medicine they need!


----------



## Moebius (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Matt Rize for all your work.

Just done my first run after seeing your tutorial and i'm very happy with the results.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 4, 2012)

almost back online. i should have net by the 6th... until then

[video=youtube;GTz17WKLZuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTz17WKLZuI[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 4, 2012)

Big ups to Subcool...

[video=youtube;TGHqQxYyEmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGHqQxYyEmI&amp;feature=channel&amp;list=UL[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Matt, i checked out episode 74, really enjoyed watching  you guys are very lucky to have it all legalized over there! it's amazing to watch coming from australia, where even the smallest amount is shunned upon....Subcool sounds like a genuinely cool guy & his wife, top chick! i'm sure everyone agrees. 
I have read alot about your methods on your bubble making, love it ALL! you have got me to where i am with making bubble, without people gotta be clueless?! you're a massive help, i only have the 4 bag system at present, you may remember some old pics of mine....I made a new batch of bubble this morning with my latest harvest of fresh frozen trim from Jack x Skunk... only 1 plant ( biiig plant  ) but plenty of really good quality sugar trim.

Here is my new attempt. Only having the 220, 120, 73, 20 micron bags to work with this is what i got with a very gentle 5 minute hand stir with a narrow wooden spoon....i went a second round for more, but it seems all the goodness went straight into here 

Hope you don't mind i'll include a close up pic of my Bud.....i can remove them if you like, i'm just finally very proud 













Here's my Girl


----------



## poplars (Jul 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey Matt, i checked out episode 74, really enjoyed watching  you guys are very lucky to have it all legalized over there! it's amazing to watch coming from australia, where even the smallest amount is shunned upon....Subcool sounds like a genuinely cool guy & his wife, top chick! i'm sure everyone agrees.
> I have read alot about your methods on your bubble making, love it ALL! you have got me to where i am with making bubble, without people gotta be clueless?! you're a massive help, i only have the 4 bag system at present, you may remember some old pics of mine....I made a new batch of bubble this morning with my latest harvest of fresh frozen trim from Jack x Skunk... only 1 plant ( biiig plant  ) but plenty of really good quality sugar trim.
> 
> Here is my new attempt. Only having the 220, 120, 73, 20 micron bags to work with this is what i got with a very gentle 5 minute hand stir with a narrow wooden spoon....i went a second round for more, but it seems all the goodness went straight into here
> ...



that hash looks VERY good. +rep


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

poplars said:


> that hash looks VERY good. +rep


Thanx poplars  it is very very good, actually hands down, my tastiest hash yet. I'm VERY grateful for all you guys, helping out with good info, couldn't of got it like this without! 

you get a few good tokes off a tiny bit as well! easy to take a too big of toke


----------



## Kalyx (Jul 5, 2012)

Flowamasta, I bet that tastes great! Keep up the good work and sharing here! Probably way more pure than that dragon tear shiz you made eh? I think IWE is the only concentrate that I will make with my veganic trim. Does anyone else have their pure stuff stay so gooey you cant get it off the drying screen? Any tips for this? When I freeze it I can separate from the screen but microplaning is impossible with a little finger heat it goos right up. This time its blackberry kush, and the OG did it too, just at different micron sizes!

Glad you are still with us Matt. I know setting up the new ranch has got to be a ton of work. Moving sucks enough for non-gardeners, for us its a HUGE endeavor. I can't wait to hear about / see some of the fruits of your labor. The sun is the best growlight as I know you know.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> Flowamasta, I bet that tastes great! Keep up the good work and sharing here! Probably way more pure than that dragon tear shiz you made eh? I think IWE is the only concentrate that I will make with my veganic trim. Does anyone else have their pure stuff stay so gooey you cant get it off the drying screen? Any tips for this? When I freeze it I can separate from the screen but microplaning is impossible with a little finger heat it goos right up. This time its blackberry kush, and the OG did it too, just at different micron sizes!
> 
> Glad you are still with us Matt. I know setting up the new ranch has got to be a ton of work. Moving sucks enough for non-gardeners, for us its a HUGE endeavor. I can't wait to hear about / see some of the fruits of your labor. The sun is the best growlight as I know you know.


definitely 'up' there with honey oil  very similar taste, but more so like the flowers smell ......yummmmmmmm

as for tips.....keep it cold, and work quick!  don't let your mrs get in the road or start talking.......you know what they're like 

tastes beeeeeeautiful  but only 2 grams of full melt!!!  better hide it i think.....best way to keep it fresh? fridge?


----------



## CollieMan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Chemdog 73 micron. [video=youtube_share;57JlbgkvFyk]http://youtu.be/57JlbgkvFyk[/video]


----------



## SmokinLabrador (Jul 5, 2012)

*Must not choke on Youtube... Must not choke on Youtube!* 

Seriously, awesome video man. That shit looks downright YUMMY!


----------



## CollieMan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ha. I choked hard on that one


----------



## poplars (Jul 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx poplars  it is very very good, actually hands down, my tastiest hash yet. I'm VERY grateful for all you guys, helping out with good info, couldn't of got it like this without!
> 
> you get a few good tokes off a tiny bit as well! easy to take a too big of toke


daaamn

that's some special shit right there... be proud


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

poplars said:


> daaamn
> 
> that's some special shit right there... be proud


Thanx poplars!
LOL  smiles all round here  very psychoactive!! massive head buzz, and the taste is unbelievably strong, so thick and full of flavour, i was not expecting quality like this. The way i hit it at first with the lighter, just to barely melt it, i start to see it bubble a bit, then liquify and melts into the mesh screen, it looks like i'm getting nothing, but you can damn feel it!! then i blow out a fine misty like vapour, full of skunk taste. Yep happy man i am. i think i got a good 3-4 tokes from 1 tiny pipe! When it melts you can see these milky colours swirl around, almost sickening, like boiling oysters, then it goes bright orangy yellow, and bubbles these almost clear spheres, makes no noise, just slowly vaporizes into pure goodness!!!

Thanx again Matt Rize your youtube videos done it for me, and i'm sure 100's of 1000's more


----------



## malignant (Jul 6, 2012)

nice vid your nail is too tall, so much waste..


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jul 6, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> Chemdog 73 micron. [video=youtube_share;57JlbgkvFyk]http://youtu.be/57JlbgkvFyk[/video]


Great looking full melt  I can tell ou take full advantage of Mr.Rize's "pocket cure" lol  love how oily it is.


----------



## Kalyx (Jul 6, 2012)

> flowamasta
> only 2 grams of full melt!!!  better hide it i think.....best way to keep it fresh? fridge?


Thats how my extractions go, the best melt is always a much smaller pile, the way of the world I guess; utmost quality never comes easy. I guess I need to up the ante in the growroom to get more big melty heads! The best place to hide full melt IWE is on a not-quite-red-hot-nail IMO.  You wont even see it at all after you carefully put it there! lol. I have to hide my 90-73 wax from myself to let it get not fresh! Both cause it always yields lower but mostly because it tastes SO good! But yeah I have noticed it changes considerably over a short period of time and loses some of its extreme dankness somewhat rapidly. The fridge sounds like a good idea, just don't let any condensation in when reopening chilled containers. (Let em come to room temp before opening em up ya know)

Anyone tried their IWE in any of these new vapor pens? I have a new g pen that I am hesitant to fill after reading lukewarm reviews.  I DO NOT want to waste ANY of my full melt IWE. I may get a persei instead as they seem to get great reviews.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 6, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> Thats how my extractions go, the best melt is always a much smaller pile, the way of the world I guess; utmost quality never comes easy. I guess I need to up the ante in the growroom to get more big melty heads! The best place to hide full melt IWE is on a not-quite-red-hot-nail IMO.  You wont even see it at all after you carefully put it there! lol. I have to hide my 90-73 wax from myself to let it get not fresh! Both cause it always yields lower but mostly because it tastes SO good! But yeah I have noticed it changes considerably over a short period of time and loses some of its extreme dankness somewhat rapidly. The fridge sounds like a good idea, just don't let any condensation in when reopening chilled containers. (Let em come to room temp before opening em up ya know)
> 
> Anyone tried their IWE in any of these new vapor pens? I have a new g pen that I am hesitant to fill after reading lukewarm reviews.  I DO NOT want to waste ANY of my full melt IWE. I may get a persei instead as they seem to get great reviews.


Thanx man, I have noticed that while it has been left out, it has turned to a solid, but still melts down fine like it did day 1...but i am down to just over 1 gram  daaaaamn, nearly smoked a gram yesterday, i couldn't help myself blob after blob. I actually had to change the screen eventually! 

I think you could almost freeze bubble hash as it is straight away after you have extracted, if you wanted to keep it fresh, and just break chunks off and dry as you go....

I like the idea of the vapor pen! i say go for it man, i tried my melt in the volcano on the liquid pad at 180 degrees, and it was beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaautiful!!!!!! i am now addicted to full melt hash  Makes me wish i was some mad professor pulverizing mass cannabis plants in a factory makin bubble for years on end....i can dream can't i?!

with vaporizing bubble i did it at 180 in the volcano, but i think you could easily go 200 degrees to get the most out of it......and to make sure you vape it all


----------



## CollieMan1 (Jul 8, 2012)

The persi doesn't do to well with IWE . Def a lot of waste. Best one I've seen/tried is the ATMOS ... rips with IWE. But its no dab


----------



## CollieMan1 (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zz6MXeM3F_0]http://youtu.be/zz6MXeM3F_0[/video]

Some more chemdog dabs for you guys


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 16, 2012)

CCC420 review of my Sour D
[video=youtube;LxgLuSoAGBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxgLuSoAGBI [/video]

Im still having a hard time getting net at the ranch house... bear with me friends.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 16, 2012)

DOMELESS NAIL from Highly Educated, on my new Darby mini mini inline donut perc
[video=youtube;TvvMPAgXxNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvvMPAgXxNk[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 16, 2012)

i'm definitely in need of one of those!

my naptha extracted jack x skunk bud oil/hash...for those sleepless nights...and massive tasty buzzzz i might mention.....







fruity rollitup hehe (while warm)


----------



## Fergman (Jul 16, 2012)

Love me some bubble hash! I'll take it over bho anyday of the week. Bubble hash taste "cleaner" to me. I made some out of my chiesel last time and it was heaven. Got some great white shark coming down saturday. Gonna love making some hash out of it.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 17, 2012)

Aloha Matt~

I've read through (most of) this and I may have missed something. you say, 

*"Third: Is the debate on using fresh (still wet) trim versus using dried (and cured) trim. We'll get to that later. For now, use dried/cured trim, and let it soak for a good twenty minutes before beginning agitation".

*I am very interested in making bubble-hash and am about to harvest and need to know about "*cured trim*"?
After I manicure, save the sugar leaves etc. and then "CURE" them too? Bc I thought you meant DRY, but I see you have cured too so (or is it the combo of dried leaves and buds?). 

And... If you use the flowers/buds (that I have cured) do you break em up a little or just put them in with the other stuff?

thanks for the knowledge. appreciate it brah~


----------



## CollieMan1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Trim wet and freeze trim ASAP until ready for melt making....


----------



## tjrizeupfan (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey matt , been making oil for years seen your youtube ice tutorial . now i own a bubble now and the whole setup (basically same as yours) Did my first run today. I was wondering how you clean your bags and machine? Also when i place my hash on the screen it seems to stick n loose abit to the screen how am i able to get this off? Do you finger bust your trim buds abit or toss them in? 

Thanks A Million


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 19, 2012)

Gonna have to relearn how to make bubble hash


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 21, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> Trim wet and freeze trim ASAP until ready for melt making....


'Thank you~
Collecting it in the freezer.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 21, 2012)

tjrizeupfan said:


> Hey matt , been making oil for years seen your youtube ice tutorial . now i own a bubble now and the whole setup (basically same as yours) Did my first run today. I was wondering how you clean your bags and machine? Also when i place my hash on the screen it seems to stick n loose abit to the screen how am i able to get this off? Do you finger bust your trim buds abit or toss them in?
> 
> Thanks A Million


Clean the bags with hot water, and occasionally rubbing alcohol if/when the pores get clogged. Same with the machine. The hash does stick to the screen a little. Freeze the screen, then crumble the hash onto parchment.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 22, 2012)

*Hello everyone! I've been without internet for months, making it work from my phone and at coffee shops. So if I've missed some questions let me know. I will explain the fruit roll up tech soon. I know, I know, I keep saying that. I don't have the pics and have not redone the tech so I'll just have to explain in text. *


Ice wax dabs on the domeless FTW
[video=youtube;V1IFiMleevo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1IFiMleevo[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 22, 2012)

Nikka T's hash on the Revere Mini Tube #1
[video=youtube;1CRt1XSvht8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CRt1XSvht8[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 22, 2012)

This is how I carried my stash at the cup. 






Here is that Sour D 73 for Subcool


----------



## tjrizeupfan (Jul 23, 2012)

Your the man, freezing the screen worked great , Hey ummmmm that sour D looks amazing... Can you give me some recommendations for which bags to use for highgrade trimming/budlets indoor, 
My first run turned out more dark like your "pta kush" i think it was called on your youtube video ice wax

I used 45/160/190 If you could let us know some combinations of whichs bags too use for what product? Much appreciated so we can all RIZEUP lol 

thanks again..


----------



## CthulhuMelt (Jul 23, 2012)

Damn that's fuckin awesome matt! that diesel looks too good.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 23, 2012)

tjrizeupfan said:


> Your the man, freezing the screen worked great , Hey ummmmm that sour D looks amazing... Can you give me some recommendations for which bags to use for highgrade trimming/budlets indoor,
> My first run turned out more dark like your "pta kush" i think it was called on your youtube video ice wax
> 
> I used 45/160/190 If you could let us know some combinations of whichs bags too use for what product? Much appreciated so we can all RIZEUP lol
> ...


Use all 7 bags. My set includes: 
38, 73, 120, 160, 190, 220, and a 220 wash bag. This combines your A and B grades, the 73 and 90 micron. But use a 90 as well if you want.


----------



## Snapthatbowl (Jul 24, 2012)

Is your ice wax dabbable almost every run?


----------



## tjrizeupfan (Jul 24, 2012)

oh ok, i was basically following your ways of the video. Guess that was just for a quick an easy tutorial, when it comes down too it you use more bags? Guess Im going to have to order a couple more bags.If I have a 45 should i keep that as my lowest micron if trying to keep budget down? You said you have a 38 not the 45, if I have a 45 should i run a 90 insted of 73 ie 45/90/120/160/190/220 220 wbag. I would really like to perfect this sorry for all the questions! Im thinking this would mix the A + B aswell wouldnt it?

Thanks bro!


P.s im liking the thought of the 38 where the hell did you get that lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 24, 2012)

Snapthatbowl said:


> Is your ice wax dabbable almost every run?


its really depends on the grow and genetics. i try to only run material that i know will be dab worthy.


tjrizeupfan said:


> oh ok, i was basically following your ways of the video. Guess that was just for a quick an easy tutorial, when it comes down too it you use more bags? Guess Im going to have to order a couple more bags.If I have a 45 should i keep that as my lowest micron if trying to keep budget down? You said you have a 38 not the 45, if I have a 45 should i run a 90 insted of 73 ie 45/90/120/160/190/220 220 wbag. I would really like to perfect this sorry for all the questions! Im thinking this would mix the A + B aswell wouldnt it?
> 
> Thanks bro!
> 
> ...


38 is from mila, aka ice-o-lator. she is the queen of hash and who I prefer to give my money too when its all said and done. 
http://www.pollinator.nl/default_center.asp?link_id=10&category_id=19

i would stick to using the 45, 73, 120, 160, 190 220. the 73 to 120 range is the high quality trichome heads.


----------



## Snapthatbowl (Jul 24, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> its really depends on the grow and genetics. i try to only run material that i know will be dab worthy.


Im sure this is an obvious question but how do you tell its dab worthy prior to the run? 

My friend and I have been making BHO for years and want to move onto this instead. 

Thanks!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 25, 2012)

Snapthatbowl said:


> Im sure this is an obvious question but how do you tell its dab worthy prior to the run?
> 
> My friend and I have been making BHO for years and want to move onto this instead.
> 
> Thanks!


15 years of looking at cannabis under a scope. The resin gland heads reveal the truth of the grow. And genetics... well thats just more experience. Anything SourD/Chem/OG will make amazing full melt.


----------



## Snapthatbowl (Jul 25, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> 15 years of looking at cannabis under a scope. The resin gland heads reveal the truth of the grow. And genetics... well thats just more experience. Anything SourD/Chem/OG will make amazing full melt.



For sure man, what micron bubble bags do you recommend to start off? Were gonna get the bubblenow XL I think.

Thanks again


----------



## Gandalph62 (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats hope your first turned out as well as you hoped


----------



## Gandalph62 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bubblenows are ok but over priced all they are is a portable/camping wash machine which you can pick up for 45.00 to 85.00 dollars than buy a set if payload or other less expensive bags and save yourself the money have used all kinds, know the owners but would still not waste money on their high proced bags


----------



## Snapthatbowl (Jul 27, 2012)

So any portable washing machine with a pump would work?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, I said I was going to have to relearn how to make water hash, and the small differences in making it the way I used to do it and the way you do it is frickin amazing! THANKS!!!!!

Now, I have a shit load that is dried and in big chunks that sucks, it gets ya stoned but it's ugly and my friends bitch about it! Is there anyway to redo it???? I tried soaking it for a couple days but it is still a bit chunky


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 31, 2012)

OLD DUDE said:


> Well, I said I was going to have to relearn how to make water hash, and the small differences in making it the way I used to do it and the way you do it is frickin amazing! THANKS!!!!!
> 
> Now, I have a shit load that is dried and in big chunks that sucks, it gets ya stoned but it's ugly and my friends bitch about it! Is there anyway to redo it???? I tried soaking it for a couple days but it is still a bit chunky


Once its made its done. No going back.


----------



## travisimo (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Matt. I was wondering what you think about the more rare 185 micron bag. Do you think this bag yould catch most of the same contaminents as the 160, and let some of the larger trichomes through to my 120 bag that would usually get caught up in the 160? Also there is the 38 micron bag. Do you think this is big enough to let the same contaminates through that the 45 does but catches a few more of the smaller trichomes. Why are these bags not as available as the other sizes. What brand is better for them iceolator, bubblelator, is there another one evan. I have read most of this entire thread over the past two days. I am finally ready to start making hash the right way and leave my past methods behind. Thanks Matt.


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 3, 2012)

travisimo said:


> Hi Matt. I was wondering what you think about the more rare 185 micron bag. Do you think this bag yould catch most of the same contaminents as the 160, and let some of the larger trichomes through to my 120 bag that would usually get caught up in the 160? Also there is the 38 micron bag. Do you think this is big enough to let the same contaminates through that the 45 does but catches a few more of the smaller trichomes. Why are these bags not as available as the other sizes. What brand is better for them iceolator, bubblelator, is there another one evan. I have read most of this entire thread over the past two days. I am finally ready to start making hash the right way and leave my past methods behind. Thanks Matt.


Dont worry so much over the specific bag numbers. Find goood material. Learn to extract properly, and you won't have contaminants to filter out. 

Iceolator is the best. Mila is the hash queen. Trust her, her products, her customer service. She is over in amdam and to order you work directly with the company, often her. You basically email your info over and they ship you an upgraded version of what you ordered. I paid for 5 gallons, she sent me 20s because she knows thats what I need as a professional hashmaster.

http://x-traktor.com/ is a friend of mine and she makes very high quality bags, the only one making bags in the US that I support. 

Bubbleman's bags are whack. They cost too much and do not have extended mesh (#fail), plus he is a hater.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Aug 5, 2012)

yay! finished the thread...i took notes...just what i thought might help me later...
ill paste them here....
hope to help others...and matt not have to reHASH it over and over....

here are my notes: (all copy pasta not my words)
[video=youtube_share;e_wlN4cSmbY]http://youtu.be/e_wlN4cSmbY[/video]


I'll start with tips for using the BubbleNowXL:
-Wrap that b*tch with some kind of insulation. Crucial design flaw. An easy fix is to wrap your machine with one of those car window sun blocks, the shiny 'metal' looking ones.
-Temperature of tap water varies greatly, as I learned from a brewer. Something to keep in mind for several reasons.
-Store bought ice sucks. I have a whole article on that, soon to be posted.
-Temperature of the air affects the overall efficiency. Bubble early or late when it is hot out. Or bubble indoors and keep it cool.
-NEVER overfill the work bag, worst move ever. 3/4 full or less.
-The goal is to perform the spinning agitation at as cold of a temperature as possible. Start with ice in the machine, fill the bag with layers of ice/trim, zip and double knot, more ice. Now add water, but only about half way up. Next, turn the machine on, then slowly add more water until the contents barely begin to spin. You can help the bag find it's home in the ice/water mixture and the machine does the rest.
-Don't be afraid to take the screw out that holds the spinning disk in place. Clean down there once and a while. 


TO LOAD THE MACHINE:
-I load the machine with 20 lbs of ice to begin.
-Then I place the work bag on top of that.
-In the work bag goes the trim and ice.
-Layered ice/trim/ice. I like to run about half and half, and would love to hear what you guys do for this step.
-Fill the work bag 3/4 or less. And about half full if using dry trim, as it will expand when rehydrated.
-Double knot the bag closed, or more, worst mess ever if it opens.
-Add more ice, on top and the sides of the work bag.
-Do not fill the machine too miuch or the separation will not be efficient. Leave at least 6 inches at the top.
-Sometimes I let it sit at this point, if the trim is not frozen.
-Then add water, not enough to see it, that is the trick. You will have enough water just before you see it Rize up through the ice.
-Let it soak, just a little if wet/frozen trim. 20+ minutes for dry trim.
-Agitate 20-30 minutes, depends on many factors. I usually just watch an episode of the Simpsons and call it good.
-Drain... see: Draining the Machine post tba 

To allow my wet hash to dry:
1) I lay it out as-is overnight, sometimes 24 hours if it is cold out.
2) I grate it to a sand texture with my micro-plane, used ONLY for this purpose. Consider this a disposable tool that needs to be replaced if you are a big hash maker. They can't be sharpened like knives/scissors.
3) I lay this wet sandy bubble hash out on a baking sheet used ONLY for this purpose. I use a non-stick, so no metal for the next step.
4) I let it slowly dry, covered with a silk screen, and occasionally 'cut' it up with a card to let it dry from all sides.
5) As soon as it is dry it goes into my hash curing jar.


Originally Posted by RPsmoke420 View Post
Do you dry and cure while the hash is separated? Do you press your hash after the cure? How long of a cure? Or do you prefer unpressed? Just curious. Also a little confused... after you remove hash from the bags... you place the glob on the drying screen... is that how you leave it over night? Or do you break it up first? I immidiately begin breaking the hash down into sand-like texture out of fear of water/mold/funk.
Great questions.
I dry the blob as-is overnight, mold/mildew won't grow that fast on bubble that is exposed. By the next day the blob has completely changed texture, and at this point I can already judge the overall qualities of the hash. I can judge the purity by color, which is related to my separation process. I can also judge how melty the hash will be when cured, which mostly depends on strain an if you did a wet or dry trim and separation. By the next day this oily mass doesn't want to crumble, it has melted into a solid. This allows me to really grate the hash into a powder (because it won't crumble), which ensures 100% mold/mildew free bubble hash... and frankly the hashes get the best colors from this drying method.

My blackberry hash picts show both drying methods together. The brown candy is simply broken up by hand, the gold powder was grated, then combined to make this image. That was my secret, but now it is everyones


Now I do 15 to 30 minutes of "soft" setting agitation. I used to do an hour. Fresh trim gets agitated slightly longer than the dry.

Some popular full melt varieties are sour d, blackberry kush, og, blue dream. 


Updates include:
using more bags: 220 (work), 220, 190, 160, 120, 73, 45
using no ice in the work bag (for machines)
using all RO water
using (chlorine free) paper towels instead of cloth to wick out the water after collection 

33 degrees F

Hash does not need curing to be hash, that is only for old school contaminated hash. Pure extracts can be smoked about 24 hours after being made, although they continue to cure over a couple weeks. After about 6 months the potency actually goes down as THC is converted to CBN.

1. After scooping your hash out of your bag and putting it on your screen do you not press any of the water out at all? Just leave it for 12-24 hours?
CORRECT
2. What's the point of the silk screen over the top of the drying pan, just to keep unwanted things like dust and hair out?
CORRECT
3. When you say at last it goes into your curing jar does that mean you cure it similar to herb? IE fill your jar up 7/8's full and burp 1-2 times a day as needed? Or just putting it in a container waiting for it's time to be smoked?
CORRECT, But I don't burp. I fill the jars all the way full and leave them closed.

Stick it in your pocket for a bit.. pull it and let cool. POOF. taffy
the pocket cure. 100 F is a very safe temperature for cannabis resins. You won't drive off or alter flavor at such a low temp. 

and IMO, pressing hash isn't a bad thing, just let it cure in powdered form first, and press it by hand, using only the heat of your hands.... prevents oxidation and probably is better in the long term IMO.


hey Matt i made some hash today using dry ice, don't know if you like the method, personally with my cheap set of bubble bags, i got really nice quality using the 73 micron, and then finishing with the 120 bag....u like???

Pocket cure = putting it in a jar in your pocket while you work for a day, the body heat will melt it together and make it easily dabbable

With fresh frozen it goes from the trim table to the freezer tray (exposed to air in the freezer during this stage) for 2-3 hours till flash frozen, then into the ziploc for longer storage or to free up space for the next tower o' fresh to flash


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Aug 5, 2012)

also thanks matt i have dabbed some of your ice wax from ccc
this thread was fucking great!
i loved the shit about skunk man and the canny cup....
you have done so much to push mmj and iwc forward...
going to make better hash this season!
thanks matt
RISE UP!


----------



## BA142 (Aug 5, 2012)

Making some bubble tomorrow....got a few oz's of trim and popcorn buds from a recent harvest, can't wait 

I'll be saving this batch for hempfest in a few weeks...dabs all day


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 6, 2012)

Revere mini tube #1
[video=youtube;-xGG-UCO0GI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xGG-UCO0GI[/video]


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Aug 6, 2012)

changing my whole method.....cant wait to have more trim...


----------



## CollieMan1 (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-ZDo_2kkN2U]http://youtu.be/-ZDo_2kkN2U[/video]

Torchless and cordless


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 12, 2012)

Made a trip to Colorado. Check out Nikka's full melt. 
[video=youtube;5klET7LteGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5klET7LteGw[/video]


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 13, 2012)

do you make your ice wax with straight buds or with sugar leaf? has to be buds to be that good right? help me step my game up


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Made a trip to Colorado. Check out Nikka's full melt.
> [video=youtube;5klET7LteGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5klET7LteGw[/video]


 lol I just watched this. I wanted to ask you a question but remembered you prefer them here.


----------



## Fergman (Aug 13, 2012)

I've always used just sugar leaf if you have enough. Buds work great too!

Matt, question. How come I never catch anything in the 90 bag? 120 is loaded and the 73 is the same way, but next to nothing in the 90? Is the 90 a waste of a bag?


----------



## CollieMan1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Your wax looks better Matt!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Aug 15, 2012)

6.2 grams costing less than $20.


----------



## ghb (Aug 15, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> 6.2 grams costing less than $20.



please can you explain how you made this?


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 15, 2012)

Fergman said:


> I've always used just sugar leaf if you have enough. Buds work great too!
> 
> Matt, question. How come I never catch anything in the 90 bag? 120 is loaded and the 73 is the same way, but next to nothing in the 90? Is the 90 a waste of a bag?


Not sure, could be whack bags. Could be genetics, or grow. I usually dont use a 90 bag.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Aug 15, 2012)

Truely is, this stuff dabs, rolls in joints, spikes edibles, tops well on snappers, and is not limited to earls. Just displaying skill and letting you know who I am. CO2XTRACTR


----------



## Kalyx (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd bet a gram (of Ice wax of course) that co2 erl has nothing on ice wax in the taste department. IMO the taste is the big quality difference that ice wax has over ALL the other methods. 

Anyone heard of a newer ice wax processing technique called 'soft serve'? Something about people rewetting their ice wax and stirring it to make it more dabbable. My answer to this same question when posed to me was..."Why not just make dabbable wax right off the bat with a Rize-up high quality extraction?" Anyway I hope someone in Cali or CO can explain this to me in more detail. 

Danks, wax on! Veganic Island Sweet Skunk getting extracted hoy!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 17, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> I'd bet a gram (of Ice wax of course) that co2 erl has nothing on ice wax in the taste department. IMO the taste is the big quality difference that ice wax has over ALL the other methods.
> 
> Anyone heard of a newer ice wax processing technique called 'soft serve'? Something about people rewetting their ice wax and stirring it to make it more dabbable. My answer to this same question when posed to me was..."Why not just make dabbable wax right off the bat with a Rize-up high quality extraction?" Anyway I hope someone in Cali or CO can explain this to me in more detail.
> 
> Danks, wax on! Veganic Island Sweet Skunk getting extracted hoy!


Ofcourse a few will disagree with me, but my naptha extracted hash is full melt and stable at room temp and taste EXACTLY the same as my ice/water full melt. It burns the same, tastes the same, and it doesn't seem to break down as quickly as ice/water bubble....i noticed my ice/water bubble going fairly hard after a week or so, but it still melted and tasted beautiful. My naptha hash is still exactly the same and melts beautifully on a screen. My naptha extraction was a little different by half evaporating the naptha while still at cold temps letting the sugars/waxes build up along the edge and bottom, then separating then continuing to evaporate the naptha. i was left with doughy/crumbly mildly sticky hash after a complete purge and evaporation at the right temps. After heating this will liquify fully and be a full melt hash. This way i don't have to have fresh weed/sugar trim to make my full melt hash i can make it whenever i want. Try it for yourselves if in doubt. 100% naptha. Yes this is a chemical solvent extraction BUT it is a full melt Bubble hash. Very similar to the honeycomb BHO, almost identical in make-up. You also don't have to break the buds apart that much as the solvent extracts no matter what 

I hope not to step in any toes with this post, i can remove if found misleading to the title, but i think it fit the category and helps get a full melt hash without having to have fresh frozen trim available


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Aug 18, 2012)

i love this....ill never have,gumby,bho,or any other hash again....just mixed my lemon deisel trim with my bubblegum trim.....RIZE up bitches.....


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 18, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> I'd bet a gram (of Ice wax of course) that co2 erl has nothing on ice wax in the taste department. IMO the taste is the big quality difference that ice wax has over ALL the other methods.
> 
> Anyone heard of a newer ice wax processing technique called 'soft serve'? Something about people rewetting their ice wax and stirring it to make it more dabbable. My answer to this same question when posed to me was..."Why not just make dabbable wax right off the bat with a Rize-up high quality extraction?" Anyway I hope someone in Cali or CO can explain this to me in more detail.
> 
> Danks, wax on! Veganic Island Sweet Skunk getting extracted hoy!


you guys are hilarious.

there is no way hash competes with a chemical extract for flavor

terpenes anyone?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Aug 18, 2012)

but largely inexperienced w some of the finer things in life. I love ice water hash. It just never got the comments I hear from strangers on the streets when I get em high w wax or gels. A bit fresher as there isnt any plant matter in it. No inherit taste like butane. You guys dab ice hash? Gunky nail syndrom is what I get when dabbing that stuff.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 18, 2012)

i need to get better at making hash. i love it so much


----------



## CollieMan1 (Aug 18, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Gunky nail syndrom is what I get when dabbing that stuff.


Sounds like you need to clean up your ice wax process


----------



## Kalyx (Aug 18, 2012)

Bubbleman has got the idea into many heads that his method is 'right' way to make IWE. His over-agitated, under-washed method will lead to crumbly, contaminated not dabbable product. Rize UP to the next level of IWE and you too can have solventless dabbable hash. Or you can blast and evaporate all the solvents under the sun. To each his own. I cannot argue that solvent extractions get more yield of dabbable product. I however have never ever heard of anyone complaining about the cost of RO water, not true of butane and its many mixtures!

I grow for quality. I won't go the solvent route for my meds. No matter how well purged I always get a strange tickling/raw sensation near the back of my throat, worse with bigger dabs. I have never met a dab of IWE that I would describe as too big because it makes my throat hurt (once the rawness even carried over to the next day, that is when I said no more bho for me). IWE dabs are only too big if any of the precious vapor is not inhaled by the user!

Some solvent extracts do taste very close to flower, some just taste like raw THC. I say no to BHO and solvent methods! As a pain patient its sometimes VERY hard to say no, but I hold out for the ice wax, Rize UP  I wish I lived in Denver, CO or Cali so I would have access to other than homegrown and extracted IWE. BHO is more and more common even here, could be a trend, or maybe just the easy route to a dab. I am teaching as many IWE makers as I can about the new Rize UP tech and dabbable hash so that one day I can buy some here if I run out.


----------



## comicbookrocky (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey finally took your advise. Made the bucket system after you put in the drain for me. Came out great and i'm fixing to run a pound of trim and popcorn nugs of the O.G.18 thru the washer and use the "Rize" method for seperation and final cleaning. I'll visit you when its done and you can sample it for yourself! 
P.S.- this is my first thread or anything so I hope I got it right. Trellises also came out just like yours! Perfect.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 21, 2012)

im sure this has been answered but i just got bags today, what do you guys scrape the hash from the bags with?? razor blade doesn't work very well and wants to catch and rip the bag. all help appreciated


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Aug 22, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> im sure this has been answered but i just got bags today, what do you guys scrape the hash from the bags with?? razor blade doesn't work very well and wants to catch and rip the bag. all help appreciated





*10 characters*


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok, I've been up and down the 126 pages of this thread, and have seen most of your Youtube videos Matt, and I really hate to sound retarded, but what is that ceramic looking thing you place your bubble hash on? That thing that you're torching and then cover with what I'm assuming is a custom made glass cap? I know, this may be elementary, but I live in the middle of nowhere. We have no headshops, and I ain't boughten any new glassware in forever. I'm out of the scene, so to speak. I am thinking about getting a new bong with ash catcher, and wonder "where the hell does he get those cool looking things?" I have yet to make any bubble hash, but my cousin has about an ounce worth of scissor and finger hash he's been collecting. I wanna get me one of them things so I can dab or whatever it's called. Again, please forgive my idiocy. I've just never seen one of those bad boys. I don't know if I can take any more cleaning my vape wand every other sesh from all the buildup from the hash. 
And by the way, +rep for starting this thread. I've only ever made ghetto ice hash using a big Mason jar and some coffee filters. Now, I'm saving up for a bag system. I have nowhere near the amount of shake for one of those machines, although they look pretty damn cool. Thanks again!


----------



## biglungs (Aug 24, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> Ok, I've been up and down the 126 pages of this thread, and have seen most of your Youtube videos Matt, and I really hate to sound retarded, but what is that ceramic looking thing you place your bubble hash on? That thing that you're torching and then cover with what I'm assuming is a custom made glass cap? I know, this may be elementary, but I live in the middle of nowhere. We have no headshops, and I ain't boughten any new glassware in forever. I'm out of the scene, so to speak. I am thinking about getting a new bong with ash catcher, and wonder "where the hell does he get those cool looking things?"


vapor globe with a titanium nail get them off ebay or at aany arab/indian smoke shop in cali


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks. I don't live in Cali, so I'm gonna have to take the Ebay route.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 24, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> im sure this has been answered but i just got bags today, what do you guys scrape the hash from the bags with?? razor blade doesn't work very well and wants to catch and rip the bag. all help appreciated


I use a kitchen spoon.


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 25, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> you guys are hilarious.
> 
> there is no way hash competes with a chemical extract for flavor
> 
> terpenes anyone?


LOL #fail so hard I don't even know where to start. Im sure your polar extracts have all the nonpolar flavor of whole trichome extracts, lulz. For the last time, take your fucking oils somewhere else. This is the hash thread.


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 25, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]A plastic card is great for collecting hash from bags also. Soft smooth edges, flexible, and bigger scoops than with a spoon.  Solventless For The WIN! [/FONT]


----------



## Kalyx (Aug 30, 2012)

> comicbookrocky
> Hey finally took your advise. Made the bucket system after you put in the drain for me. Came out great and i'm fixing to run a pound of trim and popcorn nugs of the O.G.18 thru the washer and use the "Rize" method for seperation and final cleaning. I'll visit you when its done and you can sample it for yourself!
> P.S.- this is my first thread or anything so I hope I got it right. Trellises also came out just like yours! Perfect.​


cbrocky,

It is good to see you found this amazing resource. Now we both can learn from the master. RIZE UP!

(K)Alyx

PS I hashed until midnight yesterday, 13 hous of ice wax heaven. Thanks again for the use of your 20gal nice set-up! Now I know how Matt feels; pullin globs bigger than will fit in a big spoon out of the 5 gal screens! My arm has never been so cold as grabbing the work bag off the bottom of that beauty.


----------



## Subbie (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi guys. I would like some thoughts on an Indica strain that you would recommend for sleep that I can get great results from making an ice extract from. I would be using a machine and Matt's method's.

Thanx!


----------



## Kalyx (Aug 31, 2012)

Indicas tend to yield crumblier, less melty hash. It stick to sativa doms personally. Plus I loathe the leafiness of indica.


----------



## SnappnHeads (Aug 31, 2012)

Subbie- I totally agree with Kalyx, Sativas generally yeild a more melty hash than Indicas. However, I have had great experiences making very melty hash with Romulan. Now this was over five years ago and I was working with a very good old school pheno, but I'm sure some great phenos still exist. My girlfriend at that time was in tremendous pain from a car accident and found great pain relief and help her sleeping. Just my 2 cents. Hope it helps!


----------



## BA142 (Sep 1, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> you guys are hilarious.
> 
> there is no way hash competes with a chemical extract for flavor
> 
> terpenes anyone?


 I've made dozens of batches of iso, bho and full melt.......my 73 micron bubble blows away my iso and bho in terms of taste. Not potency, but taste.


----------



## SnappnHeads (Sep 2, 2012)

First time posting pics....forgive me if its not exactly right. Sour Diesel "Ice Wax" GIVE THANKS!!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 2, 2012)

Sour D ice wax


----------



## Kalyx (Sep 3, 2012)

Matt is your SourD wax still a bit cold and wet when you plane it? I can't get mine to plane well because it is soo sticky! Did I just wait too long before planing it? 

Yours looks like an amazing sandy texture in the curing jar, then an oily goo ball after some pocket cure! Right-O, extremely nice work! 

I cannot wait for my greenhouse sourD to finish especially now that I saw those shots!


----------



## farmer2424 (Sep 3, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Sour D ice wax


Damn Matt, that shit is clean. I've got to get a good cut of sour D to run for bubble. You're a true hash wizard


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 3, 2012)

melt-o-vision
[video=youtube;L4NaIkG20So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4NaIkG20So[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 4, 2012)

No-melt-o-vision of some Essential Extracts 38 micron OG. Nikka and the boys really dropped the ball on this one. 
[video=youtube;iCMygKlDGdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCMygKlDGdU[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 4, 2012)

ooof noooo melt


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 5, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> ooof noooo melt


yeah, no bueno. i paid damn $35 for some no melt. #hashmasterfail


----------



## CollieMan1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kalyx said:


> Matt is your SourD wax still a bit cold and wet when you plane it? I can't get mine to plane well because it is soo sticky! Did I just wait too long before planing it?
> 
> Yours looks like an amazing sandy texture in the curing jar, then an oily goo ball after some pocket cure! Right-O, extremely nice work!
> 
> I cannot wait for my greenhouse sourD to finish especially now that I saw those shots!




Your freezer is your best friend.....shhh


----------



## YODA OG 0420TGA (Sep 6, 2012)

hay matt all your youtube videos are you just getting highwhy dont you make a new video of your hash making method it looks like your the best hash maker in the world.


----------



## biglungs (Sep 6, 2012)

YODA OG 0420TGA said:


> hay matt all your youtube videos are you just getting highwhy dont you make a new video of your hash making method it looks like your the best hash maker in the world.


bet there will be one pretty soon. tis the season....


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 7, 2012)

YODA OG 0420TGA said:


> hay matt all your youtube videos are you just getting highwhy dont you make a new video of your hash making method it looks like your the best hash maker in the world.


That video is good enough for a free tutorial. If I redo it, im doing it professionally and will have to charge. So... thats not going to happen, my focus is on growing organics and making exracts. 

If you actually read this thread you will have no questions and be confidently making ice wax like everyone else here.


----------



## CollieMan1 (Sep 7, 2012)

I learned everything here on this thread.... Have you guys seen my ice wax? Lol. No need for a video Matt


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 8, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> I learned everything here on this thread.... Have you guys seen my ice wax? Lol. No need for a video Matt


I find that the LAZIEST hash makers only want to learn from video. This has led to the current BHOtard trend. 
All I can say is READ READ READ cause Im not redoing shit and that video is outdated! Or you can go read one of the other IWE tutorials... oh yeah, they all suck because the other hashmasters don't want you all making world class hash too.


----------



## snap1234 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Matt, do you use ice in your water pipe when smoking concentrates? I've heard that ice isn't necessary when smoking concentrates for some reason, just wondering what your thoughts were?


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2012)

can't wait to be making some ice wax with my next harvest. been running commercial shake that yeilds medium grade old schoo hash at best which I don't really enjoy much at all, I just give it away or smoke it in doobs or something haha.... can't wait till harvest.


----------



## CollieMan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone care to talk about ice wax on this thread?


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2012)

CollieMan1 said:


> Anyone care to talk about ice wax on this thread?


sure come harvest time in october/november


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 11, 2012)

full melt over everything.

[video=youtube;_xY7IDDDOZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xY7IDDDOZI[/video]


----------



## snap1234 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Matt, do you recommend not using ice in a water pipe, when medicating with a full melt IWE?


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 11, 2012)

snap1234 said:


> Hi Matt, do you recommend not using ice in a water pipe, when medicating with a full melt IWE?


Im not a fan of ice at all. It adds water vapor to the smoke.


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Im not a fan of ice at all. It adds water vapor to the smoke.


I find it more annoying when the water level changes lol. the peeps at CCC seem to agree


----------



## Kalyx (Sep 11, 2012)

What about water in the piece vs. dry docking? It is cool to have percs and tiny bubbles and all but damn a lot of the concentrate gets 'stuck' in the water and wasted. Most around here agree that dry has truer flavor and wet tends to be a bit less hot/harsh. 

Is the water doing anything good or are we just holding over from our bong rippin days?

My MO is to get as medicated as possible (chronic pain patient) with as pure and healthy an ingestion as possible. I plan on doing this for a long, long time.


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

I really don't think that much actually gets 'stuck' in the water personally. I just go by feel, sometimes I feel like hitting a simple dry pipe, sometimes I want a smooth complex huge hit. delivery makes a different buzz because of how much you ingest but I don't actually notice a difference from dry to wet.


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Sep 16, 2012)

thats my next tatoo!!!ICE WAX OVER EVERYTHING....but down here...i cant go buy some of your wax man...i use your methods and my shit is the bomb now..thanx..but one day i swear on my kids...im gonna come out there hang out...smoke RIZE ICE WAX..to i fuckin pass out...


----------



## farmer2424 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Matt, have u made ice wax from any high CBD strains? whats your take on it?


----------



## poplars (Sep 16, 2012)

I wont go out and say fuck matt rize, I think matt means well, but the human ego can be a powerful thing... maybe all I can really say is that it'd be a good idea to tone it down a bit. quality BHO isn't something to hate on IMO... when it's done right it's a quality product and nice to consume. IWE definitely takes more art to make, that's for sure, and most connoisseurs recognize this, so imo you've already won over the majority matt rize, I wouldn't keep fighting wars...pick the battles carefully, I'm sure I'm saying shit you already know. I just know you produce quality shit, you guided many of us to high grade hash, so I don't see any good reason for you to hate on anyone or for anyone to hate on you


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Sep 17, 2012)

Matt- Are you going to make an updated How To video? I gather that your technique has change since the original one. After watching it, I made some changes to how I make my hash and it has improved it.


----------



## poplars (Sep 17, 2012)

GrowBrooklyn said:


> Matt- Are you going to make an updated How To video? I gather that your technique has change since the original one. After watching it, I made some changes to how I make my hash and it has improved it.





Matt Rize said:


> That video is good enough for a free tutorial. If I redo it, im doing it professionally and will have to charge. So... thats not going to happen, my focus is on growing organics and making exracts. If you actually read this thread you will have no questions and be confidently making ice wax like everyone else here.


 doesn't look like he's plannin on it.


----------



## PhishyAl (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it possible to make ice water wax without a machine? Can you get the same results using 5 gallon buckets and screened bags only? I'm on a budget. Thanks for sharing your knowledge?


----------



## Kalyx (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes. Just do not over agitate. Hand stir with taking turns is recommended. Cheapo bags will work but may smell toxic and are going to fall apart faster.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 17, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> Hey Matt, have u made ice wax from any high CBD strains? whats your take on it?


YES! Its just the same. 

LARRY OG ICE WAX > EVERYTHING


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 17, 2012)

okay been a minute. demo time.

this is wet hash...







This is dry hash...


----------



## 420built240 (Sep 19, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Title pretty much explains it. No tricks, no heating, no pressing, just agitated, collected, dried, and smoked.


 I am sorry if you get this question a lot, But I am 24 pages in today; and I cant find an answer. 

My first time doing this I used 2 buckets with no holes. 

I used my 220bag by itself with the Ice, Water and Cannabis inside. After chilling the mixture, I began to agitate for a very very long time by hand. I then lifted my 220bag leaving behind hash water in the bucket.

I then bring a brand new clean bucket.
I pour my hash water into my new bucket with only 1 bubble bag the first one. 190microns. 
I then repeat the process alternating buckets, but always using one bag at a time. stopping at 25microns. 

I then collect all my bubble hash and let sit on a non sticky surface.

2 or 3 hours later, I find my self cutting pieces with a razor blade. Did I do something wrong? I get a fantastic yield. But I am not getting the consistency. Is it my crappy genetics? 

Thank you for all you do, And anyone please chime in for some info.

Thanks!


----------



## Ridin High (Sep 20, 2012)

if you are having trouble getting it to microplane sucessfully put that shit in the freezer yo!


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 21, 2012)

420built240 said:


> I am sorry if you get this question a lot, But I am 24 pages in today; and I cant find an answer.
> 
> My first time doing this I used 2 buckets with no holes.
> 
> ...


I use a microplane to achieve the ice wax texture, grating the puck. Details must be in this thread somewhere.


----------



## BA142 (Sep 22, 2012)

PhishyAl said:


> Is it possible to make ice water wax without a machine? Can you get the same results using 5 gallon buckets and screened bags only? I'm on a budget. Thanks for sharing your knowledge?


It's very possible....I never use a machine and I get full melt in my 90 and 73 micron bags with just a big spoon. The machine is theoretically better, but you can make a fine product with just ice, a big spoon, and your bags.


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2012)

BA142 said:


> It's very possible....I never use a machine and I get full melt in my 90 and 73 micron bags with just a big spoon. The machine is theoretically better, but you can make a fine product with just ice, a big spoon, and your bags.



I bet the spoon would yeild more. but I find the machine to be so nice and easy and fun haha.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 22, 2012)

And this is why I <3 full melt sooooo much... LOL and ENjoy!

[video=youtube;myi2ozA19WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myi2ozA19WE[/video]


----------



## CrazyDiamond90 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice! that shit looks really good, why does it sizzle like that tho?


----------



## audbuds (Sep 22, 2012)

i jus signed up for this site cuz i wanted to thank you matt for all info on ice wax i recently had to stop usin medicine for personal reason but im still involved wit patients and try and help them wit hash making...i had my own methods that were very close to urs in the makin of bubblle but the info u provided will certainly help me help those who are new to concentrates...ive read alot of this thread and im impressed by the way u willingly give info on how to make some killer hash...knowledge is meant to be shared and not hoarded..ur the man and thanks again


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2012)

many ways to go about the same thing, some just choose to be more nasty than others whilst going about it.


peace.


----------



## haze2169 (Sep 24, 2012)

hey matt, i live in LA and will be driving up to frisco on thurs the 27th, can you tell me which dispensary has some of your ice water extract in stock? id like to grab a few grams while up there!! thanks


----------



## Hashyfingers420 (Sep 25, 2012)

I finally achieved a 95% melt and I'm stoked. I've read that you make your own ice. Whats your opinion on ice cube size and can you recommend a good tray? Thanks for sharing your knowledge I appreciate it.


----------



## CollieMan1 (Sep 25, 2012)

I got all my trays (like 60) at the dollar store. Basic ice cube shape. It's more about ice density and ice water quality than the ice shape. Fill trays with RO water and deep freeze until ready to use


----------



## CollieMan1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Store bought ice is HORRIBLE! It's soft and extremely dirty.


----------



## Kalyx (Sep 26, 2012)

Dank you:

1. Matt for the concentrate education
2. Dollar store for the ice trays on the cheap
3. People who make high quality extraction bags
4. The sentiment to lessen the hate and increase the love in hashmaking and in all aspects of the medical cannabis scene.

This said I do not think competition is necessarily a bad thing, so long as it is good natured and with the intent of increasing the quality of the medicinal offerings to the patient community. In my state there is no competition (only 23 licensed producers for 9,000 plus patients). 

Straight up calling people out is the only way that some people will get the important message being handed down here. Do it right and DO NOT taint or in any way degrade the medicinal resins in the process of concentrating them!


----------



## apollo4 (Sep 26, 2012)

ok matt tell us about the heat to ice wax,u kno,the heat.its obviously more than a mat


----------



## UGGEB420 (Sep 26, 2012)

wow thats all i can say wow


Matt Rize said:


> This post might get me in trouble, might fuck up my career. But I am here to spread the truth
> 
> Sam the Skunkman is a moderator on ICmag, the largest and most heavily moderated canna forum out there. IC has a ridiculous list of rules that basically say "if they don't pay IC you can't mention their name here.". That is a rule and it is enforced. This list of off-limits topics is huge and includes: dispensaries, high times, reeferman, subcool, tga, kyle kushman, nevil, david watson*, and many more. 'Matt Rize' is banned at IC for linking to my blog, such crap. But I rule debate over there, and administration knows I use Thomkal Vwalaa.
> 
> ...


----------



## stonerwithacold (Sep 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> I mean really, there's a difference between educating and talking shit. but I'm sure you don't care to know the difference...
> 
> the fact is, well made BHO is a fine product, though I don't consider it as artful as making ice water hash, a fine product is a fine product, period.


 Serriously?.. Are you educated?.... Butane bonds to the cannabis molecules in a way similar to brake cleaner!! Once these molecules are bonded they are bonded FOR LIFE!!! No ammount of purging or waxing or refinining it to budder or amberglass will seperate these chemical bonds!!!! think about it!! Do you know the definition of crack ? Isnt it just coke with an extra sodium bicorbanate molecule attached?... A new drug 10x more addictive with a way NEW high!! Now think about your first dab.. that BHO WAX hit...How did you feel?.. Forehead sweating, heart racing/palputating.... Very similar if not identical to a crack high!!! Kush hash shouldnt make you feel like youve just smoked Vortex IMO!! "BHO WAX" the NEW "WEED CRACK"!!!! Call matt a hater all day it doesnt matter he's just keepin it 100... know what your talking about before you speak of that which you know nothing of!!! So go ahead keep smoking your earwax that "WAS" anti-cancer cuz now its full of it!!!! Real Talk.... stonerwithacold....kiss-ass ...


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 28, 2012)

holy shit! They are making concentrates with ice water now?


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 28, 2012)

stonerwithacold said:


> Serriously?.. Are you educated?.... Butane bonds to the cannabis molecules in a way similar to brake cleaner!! Once these molecules are bonded they are bonded FOR LIFE!!! No ammount of purging or waxing or refinining it to budder or amberglass will seperate these chemical bonds!!!!


I call bullshit on that. VOC testing isn't a state of mind, it's a real thing and you can test for butane.


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2012)

stonerwithacold said:


> Serriously?.. Are you educated?.... Butane bonds to the cannabis molecules in a way similar to brake cleaner!! Once these molecules are bonded they are bonded FOR LIFE!!! No ammount of purging or waxing or refinining it to budder or amberglass will seperate these chemical bonds!!!! think about it!! Do you know the definition of crack ? Isnt it just coke with an extra sodium bicorbanate molecule attached?... A new drug 10x more addictive with a way NEW high!! Now think about your first dab.. that BHO WAX hit...How did you feel?.. Forehead sweating, heart racing/palputating.... Very similar if not identical to a crack high!!! Kush hash shouldnt make you feel like youve just smoked Vortex IMO!! "BHO WAX" the NEW "WEED CRACK"!!!! Call matt a hater all day it doesnt matter he's just keepin it 100... know what your talking about before you speak of that which you know nothing of!!! So go ahead keep smoking your earwax that "WAS" anti-cancer cuz now its full of it!!!! Real Talk.... stonerwithacold....kiss-ass ...



lets see the lab tests proving this, otherwise this is pretty much useless babble.


and I have NEVER smoked a dab of butane hash oil, I am NOT biased based on effects, I am judging this in an objective scientific way. 

if you say butane bonds to these molecules, PROVE IT.


----------



## stonerwithacold (Sep 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> lets see the lab tests proving this, otherwise this is pretty much useless babble.
> 
> 
> and I have NEVER smoked a dab of butane hash oil, I am NOT biased based on effects, I am judging this in an objective scientific way.
> ...


 Dont believe me just ask SUBCOOL.. He has stated it several times in some of his posts and on his channel "weed nerd" You gonna call the king of "dank" a liar?...Its not just the butane that bonds with it... there are contaminant chemicals they add as well .. NO zero impurities in pure form of butane is obtainable by U.S. ground in the U.S unless you are a liscenced contractor!! Even then he is escorted by another certified gentelman to the jobsite and all extra is returned!! Gov has a lock on the PURE!!! . Real Zero impurites such as Colobri,Extc are only in Europe!!.. The U.S. adds chemicals for smell to detect gas leaks!! Chemical bonds can only be broken with other chemicals!! Its quite possible BHO can be taken to a second process with an acetone of some sort (im no chemist either) to release the butane from its bond!! But no home bho maker is going to go through all ths IMO... Its Just not likely... I cant prove anything without a master degree in chemistry but I think Id rather take my chances with good old ice and water....  ...


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2012)

stonerwithacold said:


> Dont believe me just ask SUBCOOL.. He has stated it several times in some of his posts and on his channel "weed nerd" You gonna call the king of "dank" a liar?...Its not just the butane that bonds with it... there are contaminant chemicals they add as well .. NO zero impurities in pure form of butane is obtainable by U.S. ground in the U.S unless you are a liscenced contractor!! Even then he is escorted by another certified gentelman to the jobsite and all extra is returned!! Gov has a lock on the PURE!!! . Real Zero impurites such as Colobri,Extc are only in Europe!!.. The U.S. adds chemicals for smell to detect gas leaks!! Chemical bonds can only be broken with other chemicals!! Its quite possible BHO can be taken to a second process with an acetone of some sort (im no chemist either) to release the butane from its bond!! But no home bho maker is going to go through all ths IMO... Its Just not likely... I cant prove anything without a master degree in chemistry but I think Id rather take my chances with good old ice and water....  ...


you quote the great anecdotal SUBCOOL. 

so, not only do you fail to provide proof, you just divert with other babble to distract from your initial point? are you a republican?

I could show you 1000s of pics of high grade ice wax i"ve made MYSELF. I"m not biased against IWE. I just am biased against people spouting biased anecdotal bullshit, trying to pass it off as scientific fact!


----------



## biglungs (Sep 28, 2012)

stonerwithacold said:


> Serriously?.. Are you educated?.... Butane bonds to the cannabis molecules in a way similar to brake cleaner!! Once these molecules are bonded they are bonded FOR LIFE!!! No ammount of purging or waxing or refinining it to budder or amberglass will seperate these chemical bonds!!!! think about it!! Do you know the definition of crack ? Isnt it just coke with an extra sodium bicorbanate molecule attached?... A new drug 10x more addictive with a way NEW high!! Now think about your first dab.. that BHO WAX hit...How did you feel?.. Forehead sweating, heart racing/palputating.... Very similar if not identical to a crack high!!! Kush hash shouldnt make you feel like youve just smoked Vortex IMO!! "BHO WAX" the NEW "WEED CRACK"!!!! Call matt a hater all day it doesnt matter he's just keepin it 100... know what your talking about before you speak of that which you know nothing of!!! So go ahead keep smoking your earwax that "WAS" anti-cancer cuz now its full of it!!!! Real Talk.... stonerwithacold....kiss-ass ...





comparing BHO to crack now

i wouldn't know...u might though


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2012)

biglungs said:


> comparing BHO to crack now
> 
> i wouldn't know...u might though



gotta love people who love to state biased adamant opinions as if they are fact.... if they posted some serious scientific analysis that without a shadow of a doubt proved that the chemicals binded together... then there would be no discussion or argument here.

but when people insist on just SAYING something, and not backing it up with fact, you are no better than the 'liars' you hate so much.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 29, 2012)

Poplars. fuck off bro, you are just trolling this thread. You are talking shit on talking shit, while talking shit. Thats epic fail status. 

I will never care what you think about me, what you think of my business, or any of that. I make the best extracts in the entire MMj game, I have earned my spot. Being nice did not get me here. I will talk shit on whoever I feel like. PLEASE do not respond, PLEASE UNSUB from this thread. 

WORD IS BORN.

Larry OG ice wax






Blackberry Kush ice wax, and SourD from the Shatter Bros


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 29, 2012)

bad ass right there!


----------



## stonerwithacold (Sep 29, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Poplars. fuck off bro, you are just trolling this thread. You are talking shit on talking shit, while talking shit. Thats epic fail status.
> 
> I will never care what you think about me, what you think of my business, or any of that. I make the best extracts in the entire MMj game, I have earned my spot. Being nice did not get me here. I will talk shit on whoever I feel like. PLEASE do not respond, PLEASE UNSUB from this thread.
> WORD IS BORN.
> ...


 Americaaa fuuuuuuuuuuck yeahhhhh.... ahhhhhhhh dirka dirka dirka ... mohamed jihard ..... Your the shit matt!!! God bless you for keeping it real and keeping the shit out of our weed and showing these newbs whos boss... Get up....Stand up... Rize up.... Stoner... ...


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 29, 2012)

why you quote the goddamn pics? i hate thats shit! you just making the page long as fuck and hard to load, you may be being an asshole unintentional but i thought i would let you know.

you already saw the pics why do you need copy them?
irritating

sorry had to get that out there theres a lot of that in this thread.


----------



## biglungs (Sep 29, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> why you quote the goddamn pics? i hate thats shit! you just making the page long as fuck and hard to load, you may be being an asshole unintentional but i thought i would let you know.
> 
> you already saw the pics why do you need copy them?
> irritating
> ...


if the page is hard to load get better internet


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 29, 2012)

biglungs said:


> if the page is hard to load get better internet


......rolmfao.......


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 30, 2012)

if I would make bubble hash with buds should I crush them before?ddry buds or wet?


----------



## CollieMan1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wet frozen. Broken into tiny budlets


----------



## snowboarder396 (Oct 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> lets see the lab tests proving this, otherwise this is pretty much useless babble.
> 
> 
> and I have NEVER smoked a dab of butane hash oil, I am NOT biased based on effects, I am judging this in an objective scientific way.
> ...


Do you have any evidence or proof to support what your saying even? you say your for IWE, yet your argueing the point that BHO or other solvent based extracts are just as healthy for you when in fact it's been proven it's not. so where's your evidence supporting your statement or theory as well? 

Furtermore! you are on a thread that is specifically about IWE! so why are you trying to argue about anything on here other then whats involved with IWE, this isnt an arguement bewteen solvent based or solventless, this thread is specifically about solventless, so yet again why do you keep trying to argue a point about solvent based extracts?

And I would believe the person starting a thread has the right to say whatever they want about their topic esp. if it's in relation to being questioned about their product, or methods compared to others. Everyone has a right to defend their method or product when being question about it.

That's all have a good day


----------



## poplars (Oct 1, 2012)

snowboarder396 said:


> Furtermore! you are on a thread that is specifically about IWE! so why are you trying to argue about anything on here other then whats involved with IWE, this isnt an arguement bewteen solvent based or solventless, this thread is specifically about solventless, so yet again why do you keep trying to argue a point about solvent based extracts?



it wasn't I who started the argument. I'm merely being a reasonable objective person responding to what seems like elitism. I'm sorry you feel differently and I'm not here to argue with anyone. peeeaccceeeee


----------



## snowboarder396 (Oct 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> it wasn't I who started the argument. I'm merely being a reasonable objective person responding to what seems like elitism. I'm sorry you feel differently and I'm not here to argue with anyone. peeeaccceeeee


But my point is why try and continue a pointless arguement.. I dont think it has anything to do with elitism, it's the fact that its about this thread being about IWE which you yourself said your all for even.. Why get involved in a pointless topic thats completely sidetracked from what main topic is all about?

And it does seem like your trying to argue when you tell someone to prove something over and over. It's simple chemistry and common sense that using chemicals there will always be some chemical residue left within a product regardless of method.. I'm sure you can google for yourself and find evidence that in fact that is the case, thats why I stated if you have evidence stating otherwise then you should show that as well instead of questioning ones statement and telling them to prove it without any proof within your logic.

And it is within reason for Matt or anyone else to defend their products and methods, that's not to say there isnt room for debate or discussion, but not when its a pointless arguement thats completely off topic. As I said this thread is all about IWE, so why argue about solvent based methods? 

Now maybe it was the way you worded it, or the way you said what you did that others took offense to, however as stated it's all about IWE so why argue about anything else thats pointless right?

That's all 
Everyone have a Dank day!


----------



## poplars (Oct 1, 2012)

snowboarder396 said:


> But my point is why try and continue a pointless arguement.. I dont think it has anything to do with elitism, it's the fact that its about this thread being about IWE which you yourself said your all for even.. Why get involved in a pointless topic thats completely sidetracked from what main topic is all about?
> 
> And it does seem like your trying to argue when you tell someone to prove something over and over. It's simple chemistry and common sense that using chemicals there will always be some chemical residue left within a product regardless of method.. I'm sure you can google for yourself and find evidence that in fact that is the case, thats why I stated if you have evidence stating otherwise then you should show that as well instead of questioning ones statement and telling them to prove it without any proof within your logic.
> 
> ...


there's a difference between attacking others products and defending your own. I"m done with these semantics PEACE.


----------



## FOG99 (Oct 3, 2012)

I useally read and not post, but matt has truely inspired me. This is my first post. Just want to say thanks to matt for sharing his knowledge with the world. I listened for sure. RIZE UP! 
Here is my 90 micron Chernobyl. Not as nice as matt's Chernobyl looks, but man it is a good one. 
Cant wait to take a trip to Hopland and try some of the master's ice wax.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks dank!!!! Yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss


----------



## FOG99 (Oct 5, 2012)

I also ran some Dairy Queen. Before i got a micro plane, i would chop with razor blade- micro plane definatly improves the drying and texture of finished hash. Both these strains came from a single seed, freebies from attitude! TGA ALL DAY!


HAVE A DANK DAY AND RISE UP!


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 6, 2012)

looks like some fire FOG, nicely done! the first pic looks like some vortex i've pulled with that reddish tint


----------



## johnnymcpotts (Oct 6, 2012)

How are you guys cleaning your bubble bags after using them? I was thinking the screen could clog after a few uses if not cleaned but I'm not sure what the best method would be


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2012)

johnnymcpotts said:


> How are you guys cleaning your bubble bags after using them? I was thinking the screen could clog after a few uses if not cleaned but I'm not sure what the best method would be



freeze the bags and the bulk of the hash should flake off... the rest wash with isopropyl alcohol and then room temp water to get rid of the residual isopropyl.


----------



## mrjuggles (Oct 6, 2012)

poplars said:


> freeze the bags and the bulk of the hash should flake off... the rest wash with isopropyl alcohol and then room temp water to get rid of the residual isopropyl.


I wouldn't recommend that.

Just rinse them with cold water immediately after, that is all you need.

This thread made me find an old picture I hadn't seen in years, I think this is from 2004. It was made with some Frostbite, it had some very interesting trichomes, the 73u and 25u bag were practically empty, and the 120u bag was full of this full melt, back then we'd call this FMCD (Full Melt Clear Dome)


----------



## FOG99 (Oct 6, 2012)

thank you farmer, lovin that TGA. I think the reddish tint must come from the space queen. Dank. About to run some chernobyl now. Good Times.


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2012)

mrjuggles said:


> I wouldn't recommend that.
> 
> Just rinse them with cold water immediately after, that is all you need.
> 
> ...



your trick wont work if he already let the hash dry on the screen. but oh well to each his own.


----------



## SnappnHeads (Oct 7, 2012)

johnnymcpotts said:


> How are you guys cleaning your bubble bags after using them? I was thinking the screen could clog after a few uses if not cleaned but I'm not sure what the best method would be


It's ok to use iso occasionally to clean your bags...but it's best to keep them clean with water as soon as you are finished removing the hash from the bag. Iso will break down your screens after a while.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 8, 2012)

Great discussion all. I spray my bags right after use, even put in a 1/2" water line for better pressure. Once a month or so I use iso to clean them. 

Some fresh/frozen Purple Mr Nice Guy Ice Wax
[video=youtube;YCYQDpNUL3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCYQDpNUL3k[/video]


----------



## mrjuggles (Oct 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> your trick wont work if he already let the hash dry on the screen. but oh well to each his own.


True, if there is already dry hash on the screen you'll need some iso to wash it away. I've always washed them with cold water immediately after scrapping up all the trichomes and have never needed to use iso to clean them. I've cleaned my pressing screens with iso quite a few times though.


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2012)

mrjuggles said:


> True, if there is already dry hash on the screen you'll need some iso to wash it away. I've always washed them with cold water immediately after scrapping up all the trichomes and have never needed to use iso to clean them. I've cleaned my pressing screens with iso quite a few times though.



yeah I totally agree, sometimes I get a little lazy with that since I have to get water from outside the office I use to make hash. if I made the system more efficient I would probably do it every time.


----------



## Seano (Oct 10, 2012)

Just a few quick question Matt, is there an optimal temp that the surroundings of the machine should be? If store bought ice is not good ice, what's the best way to get/make ice for the best results? Is there a specific pH for the water that would produce the best quality? Idk if the pH would effect the quality whatsoever, but it would be interesting to test it!


----------



## Strobe (Oct 10, 2012)

Just finished my first run with what I've learned from this thread
Thanks alot Matt. I just ordered a 5-bag set from bubblebag dude on ebay. 220-160-120-75-20. I got the most product from the 75 micron bag. I'm really happy with the results and can't wait for another run. I'm in the process of drying it out and getting it ready for the grind. I'll post some pics when finished.


----------



## SeniorFrostyKush (Oct 12, 2012)

why the fuck is this thread only 4 stars while every other one in the concentrates and extracts section are all 5 stars....... THAT DOESNT EVEN MAKE SENSE!!!! A fucking worm could tell that this is the TRUE 5 star thread and all of the other concentrate threads are inferior. Rize Up!!!! make this shit 5 stars guys. then again theres something SO not right about that, im actually wondering if ours votes even register.....


----------



## oceansider (Oct 14, 2012)

Matt Wanted to say thanks so much for posting this brah. I love hash and have been smoking a lot of BHO honeycomb and shatter and its been a little harsh on the old lungs, after reading a bunch of this thread I decided to try my hand at ice wax. I have made a bit of bubble hash and I wouldn't say that I was very impressed with the results, but I knew very little about making the hash at the time. Then I discovered BHO and learned everything I could about making BHO and bubble took a back seat now I have tried a bit of ice wax from a friend who brought some down from Santa Rosa. Anyway I wanted to post where I am so far in the process on my first try now this is the last of my trim for 5 weeks so if you could help me with this next part I would greatly appreciate some more advice because it kind of get a little cloudy from this point.

OK so 

1. ran the trim threw my machine and bags 
2. collected product
3. cleaned my bag and machine while I let the hash dry on the screen
4. the next morning I grated the hash with a microplane grate 
5. Now I have the crumbled hash laid out on parchment paper to let it fish drying all the way. 


so from here this is what I don't understand completely 

after its dry I put it in the hash curing jar right 

A) for how long 
B) some one told me I need to cure it in the freezer to get it to finish but I am not sure what to do???


This stuff looks and smells so awesome at this point I just don't want to F*ck it up! Thanks again for all your Knowledge the lungs thank you!

the first one is the 160-45. 0ther is the 160 its looks to good to cook with!


----------



## SeniorFrostyKush (Oct 14, 2012)

Put the hash in a small jar and carry it around in your pocket for 24 hours or more if needed. the ideal cure for ice wax happens at around the 100 degree temperature range. you could also put the jar on a hotplate set at 100 degrees for 24 hours or so. if you do this you HAVE TO make sure that you never let it get any hotter than 100 degrees Fahrenhiet or your hash will start to melt.


----------



## Waxy Dabs (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Waxy Dabs (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2012)

looks fuckin chron. any particular reason you prefer to keep your extracts in powdered form?


NICE pic of mt shasta, I thought I recognised my home county


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2012)

fuuuck yeah. I missed ice wax dabs.... I love harvest season. wheeew. 2 dabs and I'm good.


----------



## FOG99 (Oct 15, 2012)

So i ran more Chernobyl. Came out OK, but not as oily as i would like. That's what i get for growing hydro. I am doing this strain in soil to see if she gives me more oils. Super uplifting high though!


----------



## Waxy Dabs (Oct 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> looks fuckin chron. any particular reason you prefer to keep your extracts in powdered form?
> 
> 
> NICE pic of mt shasta, I thought I recognised my home county


What is this powder you speak of?


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2012)

Waxy Dabs said:


> What is this powder you speak of?


your hash looks like it's in powdered form instead of molded together ya know, I was wondering if there was any particular reason for that. no biggy if there isn't I was just wondering for general info.


----------



## Strobe (Oct 16, 2012)

Matt post somewhere that it helps with even drying and to bring out some of the pretty amber colors.


----------



## poplars (Oct 16, 2012)

Strobe said:


> Matt post somewhere that it helps with even drying and to bring out some of the pretty amber colors.



thanks I understand that part.

what I was saying was, AFTER you dry it and cure it in powdered form, why keep it powdered? general rule is more surface area = more oxidation. and I haven't detected much difference from dabbability of mashed together hash vs loose.


----------



## Waxy Dabs (Oct 17, 2012)

more surface area does equal more oxidation, so it would be best to grate the hash like we do. instead of it being in a ball or a block, it is in tiny pieces. This and RO water are the two things that keep hash it's true color. I make all of my ice by hand in trays with the RO water. clean is clean imo. the grating (or powder as you call it) also splits the trichomes thus bringing out the oils of the hash making it that lovable waxy texture. The less touching the better.


----------



## Waxy Dabs (Oct 17, 2012)

you can pocket cure it, but i am on the fence about the pocket cure being a good thing or just an aesthetic flare.


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah, I guess it's a matter of preference in the end. I prefer to dry and cure it in powdered form, then after a good day of pocket cure I mash the hash together with cellophane (not actually touching with my hands.) I'm just not big on oxidation unless I'm curing ya dig


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 18, 2012)

Fresh/frozen purple kush ice wax... "pocket cured" at room temp

[video=youtube;wrqmxzgkDTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrqmxzgkDTM[/video]


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Fresh/frozen purple kush ice wax... "pocket cured" at room temp
> 
> [video=youtube;wrqmxzgkDTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrqmxzgkDTM[/video]


very oily!!! nice man


----------



## poplars (Oct 18, 2012)

heres some full melt I made recently, desert valley kush (not that stoney) 



I intend to buy 2 new bags to clean up the process a bit, my 220 micron bag is pretty old, and after that I only have a 73 and 25 micron. I'm going to buy a 190 micron (or possibly smaller to catch more contaminants) and a new 220 micron bag. gonna have a LOT of outdoor trim to run very high grade strains


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 18, 2012)

I ran a full wash of the purple kush, probably 1.5 lbs dry trim but im not sure because it was fresh/frozen. 

Yield report: 
38 micron: 7 grams
73 micron: 1.5 g
120 micron: <.5g

Compared to a typical sour diesel indoor run...
38 micron: 10 grams
73 micron: 12 g
120 micron: 8 g

Purple Mr NiceGuy ICE WAX


----------



## Kalyx (Oct 18, 2012)

I prefer to keep my Ice wax powdered as well. I think only special full melt strains dab equally well when resmashed back into larger chunks. I feel I waste a lot less Ice wax when I shovel 'powder' onto the nail as opposed to a chunk. My aim is good and only a few flakes miss the nail per shovel. With OG, Blackberry Kush, and the diesels it doesn't seem to matter, they melt any way you dab em. I couldn't even microplane the blackberry and it was full melt just like solvent extracts!


----------



## Waxy Dabs (Oct 18, 2012)

Light Dep Green Crack trim/popcorn run cured really well with a little help from the heating pad.


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2012)

nice waxy!

I ordered a 120 micron bag from boldt bags. so now I have the 5 gal washer with a 220 micron zipcro bag, 220µ,120µ (coming), 73µ, 25µ. 

wish I had the money to get more bags but I gotta live with it. next time I'll buy a 160 micron bag!


----------



## Waxy Dabs (Oct 20, 2012)

boldt bags are decent and pretty durable. i like iceolator the best overall, i just wish an 9 bag kit was offered.


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2012)

Waxy Dabs said:


> boldt bags are decent and pretty durable. i like iceolator the best overall, i just wish an 9 bag kit was offered.


yeah their customer service is top notch, every time I've accidentally put a hole in one of my bags they've replaced them for free


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2012)

ey matt what's your opinion on the 120 bag? mainly towards outdoor material and indica dominant strains.


----------



## Waxy Dabs (Oct 25, 2012)

just got some great 120 from my outdoor grape ape. pics coming shortly


----------



## Waxy Dabs (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2012)

so from what I've seen the 120 bag is pretty much a trash bag atleast for this particular strain I ran last night. here's my first run



the 120 is on the far left, 73 in the middle, 25 on the end.


73 micron, zoomed in, grated up:


I'll upload a pic today when it's completely dry, so far this is up there with the purest 73 I've ever made. 

maybe if I add a 160 micron bag it'll clean it up a bit? either way 99% pure is pretty good for me


----------



## Strobe (Oct 25, 2012)

hey guys quick question: when mixing the ice,trim,and water up How long do you mix for? I noticed that the foam started turning green after being mostly white in the begining. Is that a sign that I went to long? Some of the lower grades look pretty green


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2012)

here I think this meets matt rize standards



partially pocket cured 73 micron Lush (Lemmon Larry Og x Old School Og x Chem D F3)


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2012)

Should I try IWE on my Malawi?


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Should I try IWE on my Malawi?



yes! with sativas expect to see more melt in smaller microns!


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2012)

full 73 yeild after some good pocket-curing! 



not sure how to explain some of the color changing there, I guess its just the strain eh? either way its fuckin dank. the lighter areas powder up when manipulated oddly but its still full melt just like the rest not sure how to explain the color and consistency change maybe busted open trichome heads from scraping off the plate?


----------



## bigcarty24 (Oct 26, 2012)

that looks bad ass poplars. keep up the good work


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Matt - Subcool said you got a machine just for making his IWE. May I ask which machine you got?
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2012)

what do you guys think of the hash from the 90µ bag? is the 90µ bag necessary? I'm hearing mixed opinions on this.


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> what do you guys think of the hash from the 90µ bag? is the 90µ bag necessary? I'm hearing mixed opinions on this.


I always have used the 90 and 73 bags together (especially running strains for the first time) so that i can get a good read on the trichome head size. It really is my favorite bag, and if i had two equal piles of bubble, one 73 and one 90, i'd probably end up gravitating toward the 90. Although, it's nice combining the two and just running the 73 to get a nice pull of the cleanest hash and not having to deal with two separate bags of essentially the same quality. One less bag to clean as well.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> I always have used the 90 and 73 bags together (especially running strains for the first time) so that i can get a good read on the trichome head size. It really is my favorite bag, and if i had two equal piles of bubble, one 73 and one 90, i'd probably end up gravitating toward the 90. Although, it's nice combining the two and just running the 73 to get a nice pull of the cleanest hash and not having to deal with two separate bags of essentially the same quality. One less bag to clean as well.



but over all its worth it? I like the idea of having the option to separate out the 90 just in case it has different properties


----------



## William"Fucking"Wonder (Oct 27, 2012)

Matt Rize,
Willie the Wonder here, first off congrats on being a purest of cannabis sativa like myself, you and Kyle Kushman are family as far as im concerned. 'Mi casa e su casa' (My House, is your House). I respect everything you 2(Kyle as well) have been pushing for awhile now(Veganics) . I practice 100% OMRI 100% Vegan Gardening. Which is by far the hardest to find your complete nutrient system. I take a step further by Stop the use of Seaweed/kelp and Mycorrhizae or h202 5weeks before harvest. I Never use "Meals"(Bone, blood, feather, fish, etc) for they time release way to long which interrupts my "Flush" Which is probably more important than the growing it self. I use a 2week Flush as the final step in Bloom, Nothing but water anything added would be "Not Flushing"(molasses, "Grand final.", Humics, Enzymes, etc) . Along with this regardless the medium(soil, hydro, aero, coco,) i try to achieve the perfect PK's even though unknown to man the exact perfect NPK, i use a 1:2 ration of PK always, with N & K 2:1 in veg over P(2-1-2, 4-2-4, 6-3-6, you get the picture) However with Coco i "assume"(something i rarely ever do) coco releases 4-potassium over time when feeding so i reduce my Potassium by 4, "Assuming" coco will still release 4 potassium fixing my Pk's back to the right Ratio. I practive a method i call the "Tomato Method" inwhich i remover the first internode's leaf/bud sites in veg off in mid veg, then the Second week of bloom i repeat this and also remove Fan leaves that are blocking buds and which are no longer in need since the plant is no longer Growing in its "Growth" phase. this Gives full energy of the plant to the buds and not to keep growing. High B1 reduces shock(seaweed is my b1). Basically my method of feeding with nutrients is the purest of pure Veganic(100% Vegan and Organic).

Vegan = Vegan Nutrients which includes Synthetics.(Might as well be worst than synthetics)

Veganic = Vegan Organic Nutrients which include ONLY 100% Vegan and 100% Organic nutrients every bottle. Not some are vegan and some are organic, all bottles are both.

This is Pure Cannabis growing the way it is ment. There is no plant like cannabis so it requires very special feedings.
Fruits and veggies are also like cannabis and should be grown this same method to reduce human problems, anyone who denys this is a sinner against mankind. 

If cannabis is being grown and harvested in 3months, would it be "proper" to feed it a 4month feeding nutrients?
How could you flush the plant clean of the potentially harmful Chemicals(all nutrients are chemicals) 

a Bannana is just as harmful as arsenic if u increase the dose of a bannana. Lol...

This method of feeding provides the plants with a clean smooth smoke, with No Harshness which are hard on the Tongue, Mouth, Throat, Lungs, Roof of the mouth, and the body it self.

This growing is also applied to the most potent cannabis strain i know of, which is a Hometown legend that my Hometown grows. Which is a ultra Diesel smelling strains, far more diesely than any Sour D, ECSD, NYC D, D, Chemdawg, Ice, OG, Etc

Now thats Cannabis. 100%OMRI Veganic Diesel Fumed, potent, smooth, harshless, Product. 

Hope this has taught you something even if its something small. It would be a honor to help the movement. Spread it to Kyle, and if you two need anything let me know, I and the Legends who created the strain might be willing to Help anonymously =]

If the U.S Government allowed marijuana to be smoked freely it couldn't hurt the user or the bystandard. 100%OMRI Veganic helps ensure this so the government can't complain, and nor can the clever cannabis cultivator who lives down the street. 

The U.S. government could test marijuana that has been grown with synthetics(Harmful products typically containing MSG["Thats why im addicted, it ain't super potent, its 10%THC but can't get enough of it]) MSG is a chemical that makes people addicted to things like French Frys or Burgers.... Its also been claimed to make Americans Obese.

"You were probably wondering so here you go.":
10.00 Nitrex qt / 20.00 Natures Nectar Nitrogen
15.00 Dr Earth Liquid Seaweed Con. qt
10.00 Calplex qt
10.00 Humega qt
30.00 Pirahna
25.00 Pura Vida Bloom qt
14.00 2x 32oz Safer Brand 3-in-1 Fungicide, Miticide, Insecticide
5.00 Sea-90 1lb
10.00 Molasses
20.00 Mineral Matrix

*Seaweed can be changed with Thrive Alive b1, my prefered seaweed
*Nitrex may or may not be Vegan, if Not, Natures nectar Nitrogen is Vegan. Nitrex is half the price. Which means Nothing.
*The Veg is grown using Sea-90 seasalt, molasses, myco's, lil extra Nitrogen, and 1-1 PK with the Thrive Alive version. Expensivish/Cheap

No nutrient company has done what i have, if kyle is sponsered to make his own nutrient company, heres your basics and ill take my cut as any donation =P

100% Veganic, 100% Smokeable, 100% Not Harmful
"Cannabis the smoke of the future, and the smoke of the past"

PNW for the Win.
William"Fucking"Wonder
The Activist, The enthusiest, The Dankiest.


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> but over all its worth it? I like the idea of having the option to separate out the 90 just in case it has different properties


I think it's worth it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Halloween!
[video=youtube;HfFRhoyZBKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfFRhoyZBKQ[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 29, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Matt - Subcool said you got a machine just for making his IWE. May I ask which machine you got?
> Cheers,
> Mo


A small bubble magic. The results.... i need to upload... have been amazing.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2012)

A 5 gallon? Those things spin pretty fast. 

I thought you advocated a gentle mix to only get the pure melt. My first hash attempt was with dry ice and a coffee grinder - not gentle at all. The results while very nice to smoke were very green. Although I did use a 220 bag. Got sticky dust everywhere!









Learned so much since then from your thread (thank you). I am ready to give IWE a try.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 30, 2012)

ermahgersh! Subcool grown TGA ICE WAX!!!
[video=youtube;X90GiIKr7Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X90GiIKr7Jk[/video]


----------



## montanachadly (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice i was wondering if it was one of the small bubble magic machines my local grows r us has a little one thats been sittin there never used in the box for 200 bucks i was gonna buy it but wasnt sure which machines get good results like those one your youtube. Now i most likely have to buy it. One question tho Mr Rize is the process the same as with the small as the big like as far as run times. Like how long the machine is run and all that. I love tutorial movies have you at all thought about making one with the little bubble magic machine and subcools hash that way i can have it down.


----------



## Strobe (Oct 31, 2012)

very nice Matt! I'm considering running some subcool strains. Which makes your favorite hash?


----------



## MiTGAman (Oct 31, 2012)

Matt, this is Sub's michigan rep, scott. I've been a bubble nut for a long time now, and have been making really supreme ice hash as a result of my patience. I really want to take my ice hash to what i believe is the last and final step of supremeness. Which is your bubble. 
I've had the mixing down for years now, but i've searched your threads and cant seem to find what i'm looking for...
Sub mentioned something to me about the difference between what i do and you do is the drying process?
I believe i was told that you Grate it, with a cheese grater, and put it under a bunch of fans to remove all the moisture....Which gives it the oily caviar appearance.
Is this correct? and do you have a video?
Thanks and keep it up mr.


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

MiTGAman said:


> Matt, this is Sub's michigan rep, scott. I've been a bubble nut for a long time now, and have been making really supreme ice hash as a result of my patience. I really want to take my ice hash to what i believe is the last and final step of supremeness. Which is your bubble.
> I've had the mixing down for years now, but i've searched your threads and cant seem to find what i'm looking for...
> Sub mentioned something to me about the difference between what i do and you do is the drying process?
> I believe i was told that you Grate it, with a cheese grater, and put it under a bunch of fans to remove all the moisture....Which gives it the oily caviar appearance.
> ...



not to speak for matt but I've studied his methods extensively.

he uses a Micro Plane to grind the chunks to a fine powder, I believe he lets the chunks dry as they are for a couple hours before he grates it so it powders out better.

I use a plastic card to grate my hash, its harder to do but its cheaper than a microplane and you can achieve the same results if your timing is right.

but to most it'd probably be easier to just buy a microplane and let it dry. 

only other thing I remember was dry it in a cool room.


----------



## montanachadly (Oct 31, 2012)

Is it Buds that he grinds up you know like the popcorn buds at the bottom and the larf or is it the sugar trim that gets grinded up when made into wax? I have heard people say that the hash made from buds like a whole plant grinded up and made into hash still isnt as good vs just the sugar trim. Is this true? My first few times i made bubble i used like 4 sativa plants that started throwing off nanners in week 7. I dried the plant grinded it up and bubbled the whole thing the 90 micron was really black and oily it was pretty good. But i wanna know is it possible to use a whole plant buds and all and make good full melt wax like matt does or just trim makes the bomb wax?


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't recommend grinding because it breaks open trichome heads. I recommend using scizzors to carefully make larger buds into smaller budlets.


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 31, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> Is it Buds that he grinds up you know like the popcorn buds at the bottom and the larf or is it the sugar trim that gets grinded up when made into wax? I have heard people say that the hash made from buds like a whole plant grinded up and made into hash still isnt as good vs just the sugar trim. Is this true? My first few times i made bubble i used like 4 sativa plants that started throwing off nanners in week 7. I dried the plant grinded it up and bubbled the whole thing the 90 micron was really black and oily it was pretty good. But i wanna know is it possible to use a whole plant buds and all and make good full melt wax like matt does or just trim makes the bomb wax?


you want to use trim, buds don't yield as well. You also don't want to be grinding your plant material before putting it in the bags, it will make your hash dirty, and the trichome heads will get beat up. I always use fresh frozen trim, and i believe that's what Matt prefers to work with, but i've seen him mix in dry trim as well. Don't quote me on any of this


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 1, 2012)

Scott: wick the water out of the hash patty using paper towels under the drying screen. This takes time from a few minutes to hours depending. Then chill the patties, then grate onto parchment or teflon using a microplane (for parmesan and zest). That creates a VERY fine textured water hash that has some broken heads and some not broken heads. I dry hash in a cold dehumidified room, covered with silk screens just to keep the dust off. Drying takes 12 to 36 hours for this technique if your room and grating are dialed in. 

Ice Wax technique is the better than solventless wax and bubble hash techniques simply due to this speedy drying stage. The faster you pull the water out the better preserved the resin color (trichomes are blonde to amber to red), and the cleaner the hash melts (not bubbles, which is mostly due to trapped water). The longer your hash sits out in the open the more flavor it looses and the more chance of contamination. Solventless wax is basically clumped up ice wax with a higher % of broken heads. Nikka uses a dull knife to chop at his pure extractions, after wicking out the water, smashing the majority of the heads. This makes pretty clumps that are very photogenic, but it takes a week or more to dry. Bubbleman just presses the hash wet and calls it good, therefore he has brown and black hash that he keeps for years before smoking. 

I prefer fresh frozen trim for water hash, but any well grown material makes quality extract. Little buds make great hash too but there are financial issues with turning flowers into hash. 

What did I miss?


----------



## poplars (Nov 1, 2012)

not much man, I think I'm gonna pick up a microplane one of these days.. 

I figure if the card's edge is sharp enough it should shave off the hash without breaking too many trichome heads hopefully, I get pretty good results.


so matt, what do you think of quartz nails vs titanium nails?


----------



## Subbie (Nov 1, 2012)

Matt, how long are u running the 5 gallon machine? I started mine with 15 min's for the first run, I feel like it could go a bit more, whatcha think?


----------



## farmer2424 (Nov 1, 2012)

well my girlfriend's microplane just went missing


----------



## montanachadly (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you Mr Rize you answered a good bit of questions in that one post. Just another question with the smaller bubble magic machine that you got for subcools stuff your making for him. How long too run it and also what setting if there is a high or low setting? i dont know im picking one up tommarow. i would love to scrape your cheese grater mr rize. Cause im sure a bit gets stuck. Quick and too the point with the message nice. Now just too get my machine and i should have some some hopefully close to the Rize quality wax by next tuesday.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> well my girlfriend's microplane just went missing


heh, better get a new one.


Subbie said:


> Matt, how long are u running the 5 gallon machine? I started mine with 15 min's for the first run, I feel like it could go a bit more, whatcha think?


less. just imo 


montanachadly said:


> Thank you Mr Rize you answered a good bit of questions in that one post. Just another question with the smaller bubble magic machine that you got for subcools stuff your making for him. How long too run it and also what setting if there is a high or low setting? i dont know im picking one up tommarow. i would love to scrape your cheese grater mr rize. Cause im sure a bit gets stuck. Quick and too the point with the message nice. Now just too get my machine and i should have some some hopefully close to the Rize quality wax by next tuesday.


one setting 
less than 15 imo


----------



## Waxy Dabs (Nov 3, 2012)

i do 6 minutes for first wash, then 10 for second, then if i do 3rd wash it is 15 just to get any leftover goodies.


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

so matt, I've probably asked this two or three times now but I must get an answer!

from your experience, which is more ideal for daily dabbin, quartz or titanium? 



from what I've been able to tell about titanium, it seems that it transfers heat faster, heats up faster, and holds its heat longer than quartz, is this true from your experience? 

if you haven't tried quartz nails (which I think is quite unlikely ) then I"ll just drop it haha.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 3, 2012)

i went through quartz nails like underwear before i got my ti.

just one tip: splurge on an adjustable one, preferably with a removable counter-weight. 
although i'm very intrigued by the domeless one too.... (the one with a drawhole down the length of it)


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> i went through quartz nails like underwear before i got my ti.
> 
> just one tip: splurge on an adjustable one, preferably with a removable counter-weight.
> although i'm very intrigued by the domeless one too.... (the one with a drawhole down the length of it)



interesting, I bought a borosyndicate quartz nail 18mm and I"ve probably dabbed it over 100 times no breakage, it just takes a while to heat up ( might be my torch its not the best) and I feel like it doesn't transfer heat as fast, maybe I'm trippin.

yeah I suppose I"ll splurge on one of those highly educated TI nails, its just hard to do right now, I can trade cannabis for things easier than spending actual cash right now haha.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 3, 2012)

not breakage, warping.... average time: 2-3 weeks before the flat top of the nail started to morph into a blob..... could be i was just overheating them.... maybe your low-temp torch is saving you $$?


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> not breakage, warping.... average time: 2-3 weeks before the flat top of the nail started to morph into a blob..... could be i was just overheating them.... maybe your low-temp torch is saving you $$?



maybe, idk I've had this nail for over 8 months, where did you get your quartz nails??

I heat up my quartz nail red hot every time I dab


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 3, 2012)

tried a couple different brands of locals (BC has a very lively blower community).... there was one that was promising-looking (more solid construction than the others) but the damn thing wouldn't fit in my dome.

love my quartz dabber though.


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> tried a couple different brands of locals (BC has a very lively blower community).... there was one that was promising-looking (more solid construction than the others) but the damn thing wouldn't fit in my dome.
> 
> love my quartz dabber though.



ahh I don't think aqualabtechnologies ships to BC...... you could find out though I'm sure...

something about borosyndicate screamed high quality to me, Ive heated this nail several times to the point of the entire nail lokoing red, so I'm pretty sure there might be variations in how good these quartz nails are made hmm....


----------



## nathan7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. Rize up! Thank you kindly Matt for sharing your knowledge. I made bubble hash many years ago, but this was my first attempt at ice wax and with the washing machine. I used fresh frozen buds, a Koblenz machine with a large Zipcro pyramid bag, and a five bag set called Essential Bags from The Trim Shop in CO. I believe the bags were commissioned by Nikka T. They are extract artist approved. There was a problem with the brand new machine; a slipping belt. The pulleys were misaligned. The fix was simple. Other that that, everything went very smoothly and according to the tutorial. I put the pictured product and drying screen on dry paper towels in my drying rack in a cool, dark closet. The wet product was placed on the drying screen between 8:30 and 11 AM today. This is 2 runs each on 2 loads of "laundry." The bottom left is the 120 bag all four combined. The top row is the four 38 bag loads. The second row is the four 70 bags but the right two are combined. The third row besides the 120 on the left is the 25 micron bag loads with the first two combined.

Now, a question or two. How do I know when it it time to microplane it onto parchment paper? Should I freeze it a few hours before I microplane it? Does it go in the freezer now or after some time drying?

Thank you again! Peace!


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2012)

nathan7 said:


> Hello everyone. Rize up! Thank you kindly Matt for sharing your knowledge. I made bubble hash many years ago, but this was my first attempt at ice wax and with the washing machine. I used fresh frozen buds, a Koblenz machine with a large Zipcro pyramid bag, and a five bag set called Essential Bags from The Trim Shop in CO. I believe the bags were commissioned by Nikka T. They are extract artist approved. There was a problem with the brand new machine; a slipping belt. The pulleys were misaligned. The fix was simple. Other that that, everything went very smoothly and according to the tutorial. I put the pictured product and drying screen on dry paper towels in my drying rack in a cool, dark closet. The wet product was placed on the drying screen between 8:30 and 11 AM today. This is 2 runs each on 2 loads of "laundry." The bottom left is the 120 bag all four combined. The top row is the four 38 bag loads. The second row is the four 70 bags but the right two are combined. The third row besides the 120 on the left is the 25 micron bag loads with the first two combined.
> 
> Now, a question or two. How do I know when it it time to microplane it onto parchment paper? Should I freeze it a few hours before I microplane it? Does it go in the freezer now or after some time drying?
> 
> Thank you again! Peace!



you just have to chill the patties, you know when they're ready to be chilled by if they seem really wet or just moist, if its moist then put it in the fridge for 10-20 mins to chill it down then microplane it.


----------



## nathan7 (Nov 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> you just have to chill the patties, you know when they're ready to be chilled by if they seem really wet or just moist, if its moist then put it in the fridge for 10-20 mins to chill it down then microplane it.


Sweet! Here it is! Dried for 6.5 hours, chilled for 15ish, then micro-planed. The 70 bag was the stickiest of these two.

Almost forgot, this is mostly a CBD strain called Sour Tsunami, with perhaps some Jack Herer mixed in, all outdoor.


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2012)

good job dude pot up after its totally dry then do a pocket cure and see how the color changes on the 70


----------



## headtreep (Nov 5, 2012)

I followed Matt's instruction for ice wax and I must say it's the best I've ever made. Seriously close to butane extract in potency. I put a nice sized chunk in my monkey vape and it melted just perfect. Definitely dab material. Matt thanks for putting up this thread and making those utube vids. Awesome shit! Hope to see your products up close and personal if I make it up to the bay soon.

PS I'd post pics but the patients and myself were too happy with the results and have no more


----------



## montanachadly (Nov 8, 2012)

Got my bubble magic machine and ready to attempt to make some wax. Ive watched the videos and read the info so im pretty confident. I have the little 5 gallon machine. My only question which i may already know the answer too. How much water to use in the machine. I know that Mr Rize said that you want the bag to be able to roll and find its place so im taking this as each time could be different depending on how much trim and ice you have in your bag. Does this sound right fill the machine with enough water to make the bag roll around and work it to find its place in the machine.


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> Got my bubble magic machine and ready to attempt to make some wax. Ive watched the videos and read the info so im pretty confident. I have the little 5 gallon machine. My only question which i may already know the answer too. How much water to use in the machine. I know that Mr Rize said that you want the bag to be able to roll and find its place so im taking this as each time could be different depending on how much trim and ice you have in your bag. Does this sound right fill the machine with enough water to make the bag roll around and work it to find its place in the machine.



with this smaller machine you have to expirement a bit to figure out the right amount of water to ice to weed in the bag so the spin is correct. make sure the bag isn't more than half full. usually I have the machine filled up to just below high with a certain amount of ice in it to realy agitate well but not slow down the spin too much if this makes any sense?


----------



## montanachadly (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah i gotcha not overpack it so that it slows down the spin. Does that sound right? I am making my home made RO ice and gettn the water as cold as possible the outside temps here are around 30 F so the water should be nice and cold by morning. Just a thought anyone think it would work better if i made it outside in the garage on an cold day like 10F out it would work better? just a thought.


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> Yeah i gotcha not overpack it so that it slows down the spin. Does that sound right? I am making my home made RO ice and gettn the water as cold as possible the outside temps here are around 30 F so the water should be nice and cold by morning. Just a thought anyone think it would work better if i made it outside in the garage on an cold day like 10F out it would work better? just a thought.



yes definitely make it outside on a cold day it'll make your ice last 10x longer. make sure the water you use is already ice cold so you do't melt half your ice just cooling down the water!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Nov 8, 2012)

Shout out to Matt Rize big thank you for everything bro, seriously! 
Heres some 22 micron using a four bag set(220,160,78,22):


----------



## montanachadly (Nov 8, 2012)

i figured that much my jug of water is sitting outside where it should get ice cold tonight probably even freeze a little bit i think im gonna take some tupperware in a few nights when it gets down to zero fill them up with water for some extra ice. for the second run through of trim it will freeze alot faster outside than in my freezer.


----------



## headtreep (Nov 9, 2012)

Proof is in the ice wax! I used TGA Qrazy Train for that one.


----------



## backyardagain (Nov 9, 2012)

im making the chop in about 3 weeks, and was wondering if i should just buy the bags and mix it by hand or go the extra and buy the machine this will be my first time making bubble hash, or anyhash really besides iso. so im trying to get as much reasearch in as possible.


----------



## jcmjrt (Nov 9, 2012)

backyardagain said:


> im making the chop in about 3 weeks, and was wondering if i should just buy the bags and mix it by hand or go the extra and buy the machine this will be my first time making bubble hash, or anyhash really besides iso. so im trying to get as much reasearch in as possible.


Well, I started off with some cheaper bubble bags - sprung - and found out that they (although recommended as just as good as bubble bags) were not, and in fact started disintegrating and ruining the hash. Garbage. I also got tired of manually stirring the mix so I bought an 8 bag set of 5 gal bubble bags and their small bubble machine as a combo deal.

The bubble bags are worth the money. Much better made. You don't need the machine but life is muuuuch easier with it...and the hash may just be a little bit better too. That gentle washing seems to be very effective without grinding up the green. Anyway, my back loves me.  I think it's more important to have a good bag set if money is an issue.


----------



## backyardagain (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah. I was loojing at the magic set, but also was most likely going to get 1gal bags since im doing strain by strain. I know to get the 220 160 90 and like 45 or 73. Might get the whole 8 set and pick and chose. Just seen subcools video and seemed somewhat easy enough.


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2012)

backyardagain said:


> Yeah. I was loojing at the magic set, but also was most likely going to get 1gal bags since im doing strain by strain. I know to get the 220 160 90 and like 45 or 73. Might get the whole 8 set and pick and chose. Just seen subcools video and seemed somewhat easy enough.



might as well go 8 bags man.


----------



## backyardagain (Nov 9, 2012)

SWell what are the basic sizes used to make it if I do all 8 ill most lijely combine 2 or 3 in 1 pile. Figure since winter will basically be here ill do this in the garage all going to be done by hand for forst time. Mite make a video of it


----------



## realcartman (Nov 10, 2012)

*matt - do you think a quicker dry/removal of water from the hash patty is better than allowing it to sit overnight? Would you use something like a paper towel underneath the drying screen to absorb water? Do you think the amount of time the patty stays wet has an effect on the outcome? what aspects do you think are effected by the drying time (prior to breaking up into small pieces)? (smell, taste, appearance) 

you also mentioned breaking up the hash in different ways, can you expand on that?


*


----------



## montanachadly (Nov 10, 2012)

You obviously havent read anything in this thread have you cartman. Alright so i made my first run with the Small bubble magic machine last night with some ripped bubba trim that was frozen. I didnt let the trim dry up i let it shrink over like 20 hrs or so then froze it. Anyway the 120 bag on the first run got a bit. Then i was hoping the 90 and the 73 would catch a good bit of the rest both of those were pretty clean. So i was like fuck went and got the 45 and 29 micron bags those two both caught a good amt. I did the freeze and shred just waiting on the dry. I tried a little bit it wasnt too bad. Not full melt tho. I had a Royal purp Kush outdoor that the 120 was the big collection bag and all full melt. with pretty much nothing left in the rest. The two bubba plants wherent as oily as the RPK I still have some more trim from a few qush, Og kush, LA confidential trim im gonna try again. Being the first run with the bubble magic machine im thinking i gotta go like 6-8 min the first run this last time i went 10 and i think it may be a bit much. I will get some pics later today to post.


----------



## montanachadly (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah i would recomend 8 bags some plants have little trichs as i found out last night.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2012)

> Yeah i would recomend 8 bags some plants have little trichs as i found out last night.


What brand bags are you using?


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2012)

Mohican said:


> What brand bags are you using?


dunno what he's using but I recommend Boldt Bags.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2012)

Got my bags!!!!!! Yahooooooooo. How hard do you mix with a spoon? I thought that Matt said gentle but after seeing those machines and the paint mixers I am not sure.


----------



## backyardagain (Nov 10, 2012)

would it be pratical to use a 1gal in a washmachine? or just stick with handtools/handworked.

also what might be a stupid question, if temp is a main factor in quality why not use dry ice in the water? minus that fact you would get alot of smoke, wouldnt that work. you would not need as much since this is a much colder product? also dont know how well that would work in a wash, guess tht was a dumb question but oh well.


----------



## nathan7 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow the gentle heat "pocket cure" is amazing for the consistency of this stuff! Has anyone chilled or frozen ice wax post-cure and micro-planed it again? I think this might bring out glossy extrusions.


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2012)

made some ice wax a few days ago



east coast sour diesel pheno of sour kush, full melt very waxy texture at room temp.

gotta love refining the already refined!


----------



## montanachadly (Nov 11, 2012)

I think that refreezing it and re shredddin it wouldnt do anything positive. Just break more heads and create more work. When my stuff is made im smoking it not gonna mess around with it more. Fresh hash always tastes best In my opinion so why would you wanna lengthen the process.


----------



## Azweepei (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks a million Matt! Using your techniques, I have achieved ice wax that looks very similar if not exactly like yours. Rize Up!


----------



## NanoBrainz (Nov 12, 2012)

Is is possible to get a decent amount of bubble hash from fan leaves / males etc? Or is this type of extraction just for flowers and small leaves with a lot of resin on them?
Thanks.


----------



## iceWaXeRYday21 (Nov 12, 2012)

Matt your shit looks stupendous first off, secondly ive been trying to get my bubble to the perfect consistency where it can be dabbed, what is your curing/drying process that makes yours come out so perfect and dabbable?!! id really appreciate it im a big fan!! thanks man!


----------



## backyardagain (Nov 12, 2012)

If you have flower material would it be better to break it up but not to amall? And I have a bunch of grinder and sive box keif would it be wise to mix in the bubble also?


whats better a nylon/mesh or an all mesh?


----------



## FOG99 (Nov 14, 2012)

I was hoping someone could educate me a little. 

The other day i ordered from a dispesery what they where calling "Full Melt Gold Hash Sour Diesel" the discription read " Full Melt Hash is the purest hash possible! Softening at very low heat, this hash is almost entirely free of any plant matter. This full melt is made using a CO2 process, so there are absolutely no butane contaminents. The best solid concentrate on the market! Sold by the gram "

They say it has no butane contaminates, but to me it looks like budder??? I see a leaf in there when i zoom in. The color is bright as fuck, and the shit doesnt smell. Not what i wanted or expected. 


Anybody have any idea of what this "medicine" is i bought??? Thanks. 




My most recent ICE WAX came out nice though. Chernobyl 45-120 microns. 


Comparison shot


Rize UP to a DANK day!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Matt and fellow Rizers - Do you ever get other stuff in your hash? Dust, threads, mystery particles?

Is there a way to clean it up if you do?

All of the pictures I see are so clean that I am sure this is not an issue. I just saw some debris in my run of small old trim the was not very resiny. I am sure it was just new bag crap and the yeild was so small (as expected) that the crap to hash ratio was huge. My 120 bag had some dark sticky results while my 78 had lighter colored material with all of the dust and threads. The size of the material I collected was so small (grain of rice) that it is not a fair test but it did show me that there is other stuff collected by the bags.


120 Stuff:











73 Stuff:









I can't wait to run my bags with this:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## smokajoe (Nov 17, 2012)

so just curious on proper full melt, there will be mostly bubbling (vaporization) but then always cherries (combusts) towards the end correct?


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

here's some sour diesel pheno SK ice wax I made about a week ago, waxy texture at room temp, very smooth. 

73 micron:

73 micron is the darker one, the lighter colored one is the 90 micron.




I don't have a big enough ego to say I could have accomplished this without the help of you and the information you've posted in this thread matt. thanks again I"ll be posting more running the bubba pheno of SK today


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

and here's the work from today 

chitowns sour kush bubba pheno ice wax

73µ

full yeild of 73µ and 90µ


zoom in:


will post dry pics tomorrow or next day depending upon when its dry.


----------



## backyardagain (Nov 19, 2012)

this run is nearly hear. just about 12 days till chop, 2 days in the freezer for the fresh frozen. then im doing my run. ordering bags tomorrow when i get paid. going to go with a all mesh 1gal set and a regular wacky bag type 1gal. reaso for 1 gal is that i dont grow enough or have enough trim/popcorn nugs on hand at a harvest to justifiy buying the 5 gal yet. have 3 strains that im doing 3 different runs with. prolly just going to use the 220, 160 90 and either the 45 or the 25. no reason to do all eight bags. in the end i would end up combining them or something. might even use some of it for some butter. who knows. i will buy a rig for this stuff to or just the dome/nail.


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

backyardagain said:


> this run is nearly hear. just about 12 days till chop, 2 days in the freezer for the fresh frozen. then im doing my run. ordering bags tomorrow when i get paid. going to go with a all mesh 1gal set and a regular wacky bag type 1gal. reaso for 1 gal is that i dont grow enough or have enough trim/popcorn nugs on hand at a harvest to justifiy buying the 5 gal yet. have 3 strains that im doing 3 different runs with. prolly just going to use the 220, 160 90 and either the 45 or the 25. no reason to do all eight bags. in the end i would end up combining them or something. might even use some of it for some butter. who knows. i will buy a rig for this stuff to or just the dome/nail.


if you want the highest quality you gotta use all 8 man.


----------



## merlubroza (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## poplars (Nov 22, 2012)

merlubroza said:


>


'nice that shit looks straight purple


----------



## erocoe420 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello all...I just want to say that this thread is so inspirational and I am learning everyday thnx matt and everyone. I just bought a bubble magic machine and it came with the 220 filter wash bag. I zipped it up and used it on my first run and it opened up which kinda ticked my off. I saw matts video on you tube and he says to zip it and double knot it. I zipped the bag but it's two ties it has sown on are on the top of the flap instead of inside the flap next to the zipper ending, I was wondering if it's a design flaw cause I cannot seem to close the bag. If it is a flaw...does anybody recommend a good wash filter bag and what brand. I heard those pyramid filter wash bags are good, maybe the zipcro one.


----------



## backyardagain (Nov 25, 2012)

got my frozen trim and popcorn nugs ready just waiting on the bags in the mail. got the microplaner and a pyrex dish. all i need to get now is ice. i cannont wait. but doing this by hand will be intresting for the first time.


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2012)

erocoe420 said:


> Hello all...I just want to say that this thread is so inspirational and I am learning everyday thnx matt and everyone. I just bought a bubble magic machine and it came with the 220 filter wash bag. I zipped it up and used it on my first run and it opened up which kinda ticked my off. I saw matts video on you tube and he says to zip it and double knot it. I zipped the bag but it's two ties it has sown on are on the top of the flap instead of inside the flap next to the zipper ending, I was wondering if it's a design flaw cause I cannot seem to close the bag. If it is a flaw...does anybody recommend a good wash filter bag and what brand. I heard those pyramid filter wash bags are good, maybe the zipcro one.


zipcro is pretty good ive been using it for a while


----------



## trichmasta (Nov 25, 2012)

erocoe420 said:


> Hello all...I just want to say that this thread is so inspirational and I am learning everyday thnx matt and everyone. I just bought a bubble magic machine and it came with the 220 filter wash bag. I zipped it up and used it on my first run and it opened up which kinda ticked my off. I saw matts video on you tube and he says to zip it and double knot it. I zipped the bag but it's two ties it has sown on are on the top of the flap instead of inside the flap next to the zipper ending, I was wondering if it's a design flaw cause I cannot seem to close the bag. If it is a flaw...does anybody recommend a good wash filter bag and what brand. I heard those pyramid filter wash bags are good, maybe the zipcro one.


definitely a flaw in the Bubble Magic wash bags...I had a similar problem where my bag was nearly destroyed after a couple washes...they sent me a new one, but it still needs a little mc gyver love. 

The zipcro looks like a dope upgrade for sure and probably the choice I go with. Happy extracting!


----------



## backyardagain (Nov 26, 2012)

got my bags today plan on doing a run. might only do the 220, 190 120 90 73 45. i do have all eight but i dont have over the reccomend amount for the 1gal whih is around 2 ounces. got a grater/planer what ever you want to call it. all i need to get is new buckets and a sprayer. plan on stopping at home depot soon. here is what i plan on doing

1: fill bucket with cold water and let sit in freezer for about 15 mins
2:add fresh frozen trim/popcorn to water and let sit for 15 minuets also add ice
3:take out and agitate for about 20 25 mins with spoon
4:let sit in freezer for 15-20 mins.
5:take out strain collect press 



now after pressing water out do i freee it and then grate it or let it dry then freeze it then grate it? im kinda lost on that part. if it comes to it i wont grate it this time. since im doing another nbubble run in a week.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi All,
Just ran my first real batch of trim through the HVY 5 gallon 8 bag set of Ice Water Extract bags. Wow! After I microplaned the frozen chunk of 73 micron I could not believe the size of the pile on the plate!

Grades from each bag on first gentle mixing run:











73 Micron collection in the bag:


















Microplaned and jarred:


























Smells like the buds but stronger and cleaner!!!!!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## erocoe420 (Nov 27, 2012)

How long do you dry the patty for? After taking it out of the bubble bags and on to the screen and pat dry with paper towel. Do you dry for 6 hrs and then through it into the freezer for and extra 3hrs and then grate and dry? I'm curious what your guys technique is for this. I get lost on this part, I want to do it the right way. I am currently on this step where the fresh patty is drying on the screen, what next? freezer, air dry for few hours. Thnx I appreciate everyones input. Sorry for all the weird questions I am a new bee to this.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2012)

Link to page with drying instructions - all info can be found at the start of this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-ice-wax-bubble-hash-matt-4.html#post4874774


----------



## erocoe420 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thnx for info Mohican, I read that already it was posted in 2010 and just wanted an update to the drying/freeze time after you take the patties out of the bubble bags and place on the scrren and paper towel. Thnx for the link though. I recently air dried the patties for 12hrs and will stick it in freezer for another hour. I will take it out and grate it onto the non-stick pan and let it dry for 12hrs more. Let's see what happens. Is this right Matt? Wish me luck, hopefully I did not mess up a batch.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 30, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Thanks for following along. This part is going to be pictures instead of video.
> 
> To allow my wet hash to dry:
> 1) I lay it out as-is overnight, sometimes 24 hours if it is cold out.
> ...


How do you know the hash is ready for curing? I stuck a nice blond ball in a glass jar thinking it was ready to go and when I opened the jar 3-4 days later, pewwww the smell was putrid like it had gone bad ... (I smoked some and smokes fine anyway, I think the smell vanished as well...)


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

fresh runs in the last week and a half:

sour kush diesel pheno 73 (diesel 1, last of the trim. there will be a small bud run of each strain however.)

tahoe OG kush 73 (there was more but I only put the highest grade dabbable in the jars  )

90:

blackberrykush 73 micron on top 90 on bottom:




thanks again matt, you're method kicks ass. I just keep on refining it and refining it and man it just keeps making me happier and happier 


lol jar fail!!! noticed a few tiny contaminants in the last 3 pics jars, oh well I"ll just be careful not to touch em until I finish all that hash . that's what stress will do to ya, make ya slack on little shit that matters like forgetting to put the jar face down after you clean it haha....peace.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Nov 30, 2012)

i have given up on the microplane.....i am now using a coffee grinder when the iwe is still damp...
it's way less work and comes out the same....


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

I use a plastic card and carefully shave it off of the main pattie. it works really well with practice, I"m sure a microplane is faster but you gotta know the /exact/ technique.... I got the card method down pretty well and I'm willing to spend the time doing it  


coffee grinder seems rough to me honestly, because we're trying to not break trichome heads open.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Nov 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> I use a plastic card and carefully shave it off of the main pattie. it works really well with practice, I"m sure a microplane is faster but you gotta know the /exact/ technique.... I got the card method down pretty well and I'm willing to spend the time doing it
> 
> 
> coffee grinder seems rough to me honestly, because we're trying to not break trichome heads open.


i got a microplane just just for making hash...it was awful..... hash would get all gummy so i had to keep putting it in the freezer...took hours to do each run...
...also why should i try not to break the tric heads open?


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

SenorBrownWater said:


> i got a microplane just just for making hash...it was awful..... hash would get all gummy so i had to keep putting it in the freezer...took hours to do each run...
> ...also why should i try not to break the tric heads open?


makes the hash consistency better.


yeah there must be some trick to the microplaning I don't understand that's basically what happened to me as well. maybe it has to be drier??? it's hella hard to tell this is one of those things you can only tell in person or with very percise instruyctions.


----------



## trichmasta (Nov 30, 2012)

Damn poplars!! These last few pages you've been posting some fire dabable iwe!! How are you getting that oily?? I must know!I'm trimming 3 sugar filled Cheese Quakes and 3 Power Kush on Monday and ready to get my fresh frozen iwe on!!


Thanks!! This has got me pumped on dialing my game in fully this go!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 30, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> How do you know the hash is ready for curing? I stuck a nice blond ball in a glass jar thinking it was ready to go and when I opened the jar 3-4 days later, pewwww the smell was putrid like it had gone bad ... (I smoked some and smokes fine anyway, I think the smell vanished as well...)


I smoke it in my three hole bowl and listen for sizzles (water).


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 1, 2012)

erocoe420 said:


> I'm in a wheelchair and do wheelies when I dab. (scert, scert).


Before I go and delete your offtopic trolling I'll ask you to re-post whatever questions you asked. And thank you to everyone who answer questions for me, because after all this is a very common sense straight forward physical process that we are doing. 

Here are some nuggets:

There is no magic. 

My "secret" is using really good material from seasoned/dialed organic farmers like Subcool and myself. That is why my shiz is next level, the genetics/farmer grew better trichomes. My very best IWE has been in no order: Sub's garden, my garden, and a friend of a friend with real life pro status. 

I only use ORGANIC trim, or very very very well grown chem. If you use chem material by some regular grower the ice wax will taste and burn chemy. 

If you are not going to fully climate control a room for drying then your IWE will retain a little water and not be perfect.`Its costs money to do shit right.

Enjoy some time outside, I know I am. 
[video=youtube;zrhjrgKGmb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrhjrgKGmb4[/video]


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2012)

trichmasta said:


> Damn poplars!! These last few pages you've been posting some fire dabable iwe!! How are you getting that oily?? I must know!I'm trimming 3 sugar filled Cheese Quakes and 3 Power Kush on Monday and ready to get my fresh frozen iwe on!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!! This has got me pumped on dialing my game in fully this go!!



I pretty much follow matt's method to a T... as well as a 100% organic garden no pesticides, climate controlled drying, etc. it all matters.


----------



## erocoe420 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well Matt, I am in a wheelchair and do smoke dabs while doing wheelies, It is a talent I've had for a while being born with Spina Bifida. If I was trolling or if I trolled I apologize. Your thread is very informational and I respect every aspect of it. Since watching you and subcool videos and reading threads you guys changed the way I grow which is organic and also you changed my hash making methods which is more cleaner. I thank everyone who has been answering questions so far as well.


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Dec 1, 2012)

Matt- Subcool said at School of Dank that you sometimes processes your hash thru bags a second time. I've read this whole topic and don't recall you describing how to do a second wash. Would you mind discussing the process? I assume you don't put it back in the washing machine, for example. 

I've been playing around with taking the dry sift from my Tumble Now and running it thru bags to refine it, so I'm particularly interested in your technique for a second wash. I get better yield using my mini-washer (so far), but the Tumble Now is great when I want to run buds and/or don't have ice on hand. Also, I find it easier to run the Tumble Now dry sift thru bags rather than carding it by hand.

My process right now is to take the dry sift and dump it in ice water in the 220 bag. I let it sit for about a half hour, give it a short stir, and then process as normal using a spray can, etc. Is that basically how you are doing a second wash?

Thanks!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 1, 2012)

I dont do second washes anymore. Its just not an efficient use of my time and homemade ice.


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Matt, with your fresh frozen material, do you let it dry for 24 hours? Then freeze and process? Gonna do a phatty run next week and want to achieve the best extract possible...


----------



## erocoe420 (Dec 1, 2012)

It smells and taste great, nice and sticky. Bubble Magic Machine, 25 micron bag. Thnx Matt Rize and everyone on this thread for all the pointers. Enjoy


----------



## FOG99 (Dec 1, 2012)

From my friend's Outdoor Dairy Queen And Chernobyl. 45-120 micron. Not very oily. Trim was dry and dusty as hell. Stoney medicine though!


----------



## FOG99 (Dec 2, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> > If you are not going to fully climate control a room for drying then your IWE will retain a little water and not be perfect.`Its costs money to do shit right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montanachadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Mr Rize I went to the cannabis cup in amsterdam this last week and must say that the europeans should really look into your way of making hash. The Greenhouse had some full melt stuff that everyone was hyping up hard saying it was 99.9%thc bullshit i called. I tried telling them it just had moisture in it thats why it wouldnt stop bubbling. But these europeans are pretty hard headed so i was like fuck it man i make better hash than that. The Sharkberry cream that won the first place was black i should take a picture i brought a little back with me to the states in my bag. Anyway the first rip would taste good the second rip tasted like shit. Once those Euro's figure it out then it will be worth it to pay the hash prices. Shit if i could have taken some of my hash over there following your method that shit would have won or should have won hands down. Just wanted to say all that.


----------



## Subbie (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Matt wanted to let you know I picked up some of your 73 purple mr nice guy at CCA, great stuff! I simply take a pinch off, hold it in my fingers a moment so it sticks and dab away. I can now compare your fine work when I make my own, seeing I'm just learning it gives me an example of the best to shoot for.

Thanx!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 6, 2012)

Is there a good way to wash bags after use??? Could I hand wash in a mild detergent then rinse really good???
Made a run over the weekend, washed with warm water and let hang dry.......well....my bags smell like death...lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 6, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Is there a good way to wash bags after use??? Could I hand wash in a mild detergent then rinse really good???
> Made a run over the weekend, washed with warm water and let hang dry.......well....my bags smell like death...lol




flip them inside out, dip in clean water, flip again.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2012)

I used washing machine and oxi-clean on gentle and then dried in dryer using delicate setting. Worked great


----------



## Kalyx (Dec 6, 2012)

Turn em inside out, blast with cold water (I use my shower and it works better in winter), shake dry, hang in a manner that they completely dry. ie not all on top one another. And avoid anything fuzzy at all costs!

When they gum up I use high % ISO alcohol in a cookie sheet and a brand new plastic bristle sink washer and gently scrub them back to actual micron sizes!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 7, 2012)

erocoe420 said:


> Hello all...I just want to say that this thread is so inspirational and I am learning everyday thnx matt and everyone. I just bought a bubble magic machine and it came with the 220 filter wash bag. I zipped it up and used it on my first run and it opened up which kinda ticked my off. I saw matts video on you tube and he says to zip it and double knot it. I zipped the bag but it's two ties it has sown on are on the top of the flap instead of inside the flap next to the zipper ending, I was wondering if it's a design flaw cause I cannot seem to close the bag. If it is a flaw...does anybody recommend a good wash filter bag and what brand. I heard those pyramid filter wash bags are good, maybe the zipcro one.


Just bought a bubble magic 20gal and my bag came like this also and opened up on my second run. I emailed the retailer and they told me to contact the company then they gave me the run around. Just ended up sowwing the crap outta it to make sure it wouldn't open, worked for me. Just letting you know you ain't the only one I guess their was a bad batch? Good luck!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 7, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Is there a good way to wash bags after use??? Could I hand wash in a mild detergent then rinse really good???
> Made a run over the weekend, washed with warm water and let hang dry.......well....my bags smell like death...lol


Perks of having a bubble magic is its a "washing machine". So not only does it do the work for you it cleans your bags after too, but I usually just house them out washing them through a machine would wear them out faster over time.


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Dec 7, 2012)

I rinse the bags in cold water right after use and then hang them to dry. Every third or fourth use, I put the mesh part in a shallow bowl with iso and gently rub the mesh with my fingers wearing gloves. Takes like two minutes per bag.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess first off let me say they are new bags with only that one run through them....washed all again last night in warm water....let each one individually hang dry...well....they still stink....the smell i dont think is from bud and trim...the smell is the bag itself...like the smell of fresh rubber or some shit....what's weird tho is they didnt smell before the first run and the smell didn't leach any weird taste into the hash cause it's some straight full melt with the smoothest taste ever...no weird after taste or anything....I think I'm gonna take a chance and wash em with some warm water and detergent then rinse the shit out of them....I'll report back tomorrow hopefully with some good smells...haha


And I'd be careful using iso on cheap bags....did this before and straight ruined them....the cheap bags I had were so cheap that to make the bag itself water tight they were coated in wax to fill all the little pores in the material.....horrible design.....wanted to get some PureHeady bags but couldnt get any locally...these new bags I got tho(Micropore) seem to be legit...and....the shop I got em from said if I didn't like em I could get refunded or get store credit so I jumped on em.


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 8, 2012)

I need a new machine bag before I can do a run...don't want waste or jeopardize my extraction with the shity bubble magic bag! Sucks an item like the would be probably impossible to find in town...


----------



## erocoe420 (Dec 8, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Just bought a bubble magic 20gal and my bag came like this also and opened up on my second run. I emailed the retailer and they told me to contact the company then they gave me the run around. Just ended up sowwing the crap outta it to make sure it wouldn't open, worked for me. Just letting you know you ain't the only one I guess their was a bad batch? Good luck!


I had that sewing thing in mind as well, but how I ended up getting around this was I actually ghettofied it...I got a small heavy black paper clip I was using for my outdoor to tie the nugs down with string and used it to locked the zipper part where it will not move around in the washing machine. I can add a photo of the process if requested. Good stuff.


----------



## erocoe420 (Dec 8, 2012)

For the Bubble Magic Washing bag that comes with your washing machine, it opens up and you cannot double tie it, it's a design flaw, probably from china no disrespect on countries. To get around the bag from opening up...I used a heavy duty small black paper clip toward the back part of the zipper to lock it into place so it does not open up. It worked for me and now I have no trim in my 160 micron bag, yay!


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2012)

zipcro bags on aqualabtech are good, I've had the same one since last year and it's been through over 40 runs, its a strong bag and not too expensive (35 bucks I believe..)


----------



## Grindin8732 (Dec 10, 2012)

Great thread man, just started making ice water extracts a couple weeks ago and love it! What kinda price range are them revere glass pieces you was showing? Wanting to get a smaller shower head perc rig to dab with


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 11, 2012)

So do you guys dry right outta the bags with a paper towel? Or do you just let it wick out on its own before the chill and microplane? Don't really recall this aspect being covered throughout this dope ass thread!! One of my favs on riu...


----------



## jaydub13 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, I tried the search option for the thread but nothing came about. 

I know a lot of you out there have had a delicious beverage from Sonic... the fast food joint. I noticed the other day they sell their ice for like a $1 for a bag of it. It is really fine crushed ice balls, maybe some of you know what I am talking about. Has anyone tried this type of ice for extraction? Seems like it could possibly get into the trim/bud a little better than big chunks? Or maybe a combo of the two? Not trying to divulge from your teachings Rize, just curious if there may be some benefit to this type of ice? Thanks, DUB


----------



## Grindin8732 (Dec 11, 2012)

heres a couple shots of the Moby Dick Auto extract i made, thats 45-73micron if i remember correctly i only make a gram or two at a time so i dont microplane, just sit out overnight then keep breaking the pieces up smaller and smaller over the next couple days


----------



## FOG99 (Dec 11, 2012)

So does anybody else have this issue while microplaning??? gooey as fuck.


After much freezing and grating, the finished product is nice.

90 micron Chernobyl. 
Rize up to a Dank day!


----------



## poplars (Dec 11, 2012)

I personally don't use the microplane, matt hasn't described exactly what conditions he uses to get that powder consistency so I carefully shave off the puck of hash to get it to powder consistency and it works greatl.


----------



## farmer2424 (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks great Fog. How long did u freeze the hash before planing? And did you re freeze it during the run to keep it frozen? I'd just work a small piece at a time in a very small area of the microplane in the direction against the teeth, instead of both directions. It just seems like it wouldn't gunk up the backsides of the teeth as much. I'm gonna experiment with letting it cure for 24hrs, then freeze it, then plane it. But I think its probably best to do it before it starts drying out. I hope that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## FOG99 (Dec 12, 2012)

I froze it about four hours, after a 24 hour dry period. Still was gooey but i forced it through. Got tired of the back and forth from freezer. Would be ideal to microplane it in a freezer because as soon as i touch it, MELT and finger stick. Then i had to freeze the sticky off my fingers. Shit is sooo bomb though. well worth the effort.


----------



## montanachadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Matt ive had a few different strains that were 120 full melt awsome hashes. This is drying gonna freeze and grade. One was a royal purp kush plant outdoor and this here is the Qush from Tga


----------



## montanachadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Heres the qush Bubble i made following your methods love it drying faster grinding it up


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 13, 2012)

Hockey anyone? Two of my favorite things, boobies and hash! All credit and thanks to Matt; None of this this would be possible without this thread you made Matt, thanks for the knowledge and tips I really appreciate it!


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 14, 2012)

24 hour countdown till my Cheese Quake-Power Kush ice wax is ready....got nice yields outta the 90, 73, and 25;way pumped on that!! All of which are microplaned on parchment paper in a cool location till dab thirty tomorrow!! Thanks Matt and all positive contributors to this amazing thread!! My iwe steaze is getting dialed now and it's a good feeling to share this moisture free product with patients and loved ones!!

irie blessings all!


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 14, 2012)

FOG99 said:


> So does anybody else have this issue while microplaning??? gooey as fuck.
> View attachment 2438718
> 
> After much freezing and grating, the finished product is nice.
> ...


i put my microplane in the freezer and it grated like a champ!!


----------



## farmer2424 (Dec 14, 2012)

Professor Rize, Watching you scrape that 38µi spacequeen in the latest weed nerd was the fucking sweetest thing i saw in 2012. Just listening to the sound of it sliding on the wax paper, shit... i just listened to it three times so i could hear it again, I shit you not. fuck i was supposed to pickup my pizza ten minutes ago FUCK. true story, but seriously VERY impressive. RIZE UP


----------



## smokajoe (Dec 15, 2012)

damnit just watched a tutorial of ice wax and now I NEED a bubble machine


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 15, 2012)

smokajoe said:


> damnit just watched a tutorial of ice wax and now I NEED a bubble machine


You won't regret it!! I'm loving my 5 gal bubble magic!! I actually get excited about trimming these daze...gonna insulate my unit like Matt has his; such a good idea!!

happy hashing riu!!


----------



## smokajoe (Dec 18, 2012)

Question guys, have any of you tested your ice wax for Thc, cbd, percentages? Can Ice wax match bho potency?


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2012)

smokajoe said:


> Question guys, have any of you tested your ice wax for Thc, cbd, percentages? Can Ice wax match bho potency?




it can't match but it can get reasonably close.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 18, 2012)

smokajoe said:


> Question guys, have any of you tested your ice wax for Thc, cbd, percentages? Can Ice wax match bho potency?


Yes, bad BHO tests about the same as quality water hash in THC%. Ive been in the 60s for a long time now with my high grades of ice wax, rarely in the 70s but it happens. oils can easily be in the 80s. 90s if you winterize. 

Im SWAMPED right now but quick vid of subcool's ice wax cause lawd have mercy its fantastic. 
[video=youtube;SgyHtP1onGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgyHtP1onGc[/video]


----------



## smokajoe (Dec 18, 2012)

Rize, u get all this quality wax using trim?


----------



## montanachadly (Dec 18, 2012)

Im sure that the quality of the trim used def makes a difference in the final product thats made. Bomb ass trim like Subs trim or any trim used with some TGA gear and quality organic grow and the quality is gonna be top notch. Lesser quality trim probably wouldnt be as good. I dont know tho thats just what one would think and kinda what i got from reading through this thread.


----------



## smokajoe (Dec 18, 2012)

well ya I uh have the thread what I meant is its not mainly nugs he used for his wax porn!
I mean some of it looks like BHO hehe perfection, but I was just wondering if it was a mix of nugs, or all trim, sugar leaf


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2012)

ice wax of that quality is totally doable from trim, small buds will produce a more oily ice wax than the trim in my experience.


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 18, 2012)

That melted my face just watching it Matt!! Thanks for all yourhard work and energy!! My patients and I are loving the new dabable solvent-less!! Soo melty and terpene filled its insane!! Jah bless!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2012)

yep that dabbable ice wax is so nice...... made a bunch today, its hardish work to do it, but its well worth it.


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 18, 2012)

The terp expression is amazing and clean!! The 90 and 73 are beyond full melt with no residue on the nail!! The 25 is is just as amazing in it own right...perfect for topping dank TGA flowers!! My game is upped and I'm blessed and beyond medicated!!


----------



## apollo4 (Dec 18, 2012)

im witrh sub home cubed ice is not better than chard type store ice.to each is own,ive ran many both.just keep temp in check but said sharp ice equals better sepperation than trays.keep temp in check.bubble on bro


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2012)

trichmasta said:


> The terp expression is amazing and clean!! The 90 and 73 are beyond full melt with no residue on the nail!! The 25 is is just as amazing in it own right...perfect for topping dank TGA flowers!! My game is upped and I'm blessed and beyond medicated!!



what do you mean by no residue on the nail? ice wax will /always/ leave some sort of ash. is residue different from ash?


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> what do you mean by no residue on the nail? ice wax will /always/ leave some sort of ash. is residue different from ash?


You're right poplars, but it was very minimal!! A test for ultra clean starting material that I slaved over trimming for many, many hours...the taste and power makes me inspired to push my game more and more!! My wife will be lucky to see any trim for edibles these daze!! Stay elevated!


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2012)

trichmasta said:


> You're right poplars, but it was very minimal!! A test for ultra clean starting material that I slaved over trimming for many, many hours...the taste and power makes me inspired to push my game more and more!! My wife will be lucky to see any trim for edibles these daze!! Stay elevated!



yep that I can agree with


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 19, 2012)

I wanna get a 3 hole slide for ice wax consumption!! I'm also gonna snag some of Nikka's gear for my extraction addiction/passion; for starters a new wash machine bag and maybe even 5 bag set to compare to my xtraktor bags!! 

Love the art!! Bless up!


----------



## biglungs (Dec 19, 2012)

trichmasta said:


> My wife will be lucky to see any trim for edibles these daze!! Stay elevated!


just cook with the IWE anyway tastes SO much better than trim edibles


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 19, 2012)

We do for sure....I decarb and make candies that will put you in space!! There is very little if any contaminant in my bags after a wash to use for cooking; what I get I like to watch melt and bubble and elevate my dome!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah I usually use the lower grades for edibles. though high grade in edibles would be quite the trip I"m sure!


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I usually use the lower grades for edibles. though high grade in edibles would be quite the trip I"m sure!


They would be good, but I would rather watch and taste this essence!! By far my new fav and choice of medication/meditation!! I showed it to my buddy who owns an club and he was blown away ; thought it had to be a solvent concentrate...blessed to say it wasn't!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah its definitely nice, and matt told me last night that because its natural trichs, the wax doesn't vaporize , it stays as 'char', instead of hash oil where unless they properly remove the waxes from the hash oil, that shit will coat your lungs hella bad. 

gonna have some ice wax pics coming up, chitowns sour kush bubba pheno, and tahoe og.


----------



## Kalyx (Dec 19, 2012)

> *
> 
> I wanna get a 3 hole slide for ice wax consumption!! I'm also gonna snag some of Nikka's gear for my extraction addiction/passion; for starters a new wash machine bag and maybe even 5 bag set to compare to my xtraktor bags!! ​
> 
> ...


I have the essential 5 bag set from CO, and their 5 gal machine although I've been told they are selling a newer model now. It extracts well  and I did buy a full mesh set to add up a 8 bag set first run on new material. Honestly not having a 90 in there is usually no biggie, but I do think having bags between your 120 and 220 is pretty important. The main things I question on the essential bags are the horrid waterproof coating on the inside of the hella burly nylon that will eventually peel into my hash! Plus, they smell decidedly not pure nor organic in any way (petro-chemical) when they are brand new.

Next set I get will be a ice-o-later 8 bag me thinks. 

HASHY HOLIDAYS! Happy Solstice team IWE! Many thanks to Matt for sharing with the community and helping us all RIZE UP!!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

I used to think not having a 90 was no biggie till I got the 90


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 20, 2012)

Love my 90!!!....Bubble Bubble!!!!


----------



## erocoe420 (Dec 20, 2012)

I just did edibles with the lower grade 160 micron, it really didn't do much. I'm going to do another batch gradually adding a higher grade like the 120 to see if it kicks it up a notch (the strength). I just add this low-grade iwe to my butter in a small crockpot. Does anybody else do this with their iwe?


----------



## erocoe420 (Dec 20, 2012)

I just have the 5 bag set wich includes 220, 160, 120, 73, 25. The 73 and the 25 are very effective, the 73 melts, the 25 doesn't but smokes good just leaves an ash. I wonder if I'm missing out not having the other 3 bags from the 8 bag set. I just can't afford it right now.


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

erocoe420 said:


> I just have the 5 bag set wich includes 220, 160, 120, 73, 25. The 73 and the 25 are very effective, the 73 melts, the 25 doesn't but smokes good just leaves an ash. I wonder if I'm missing out not having the other 3 bags from the 8 bag set. I just can't afford it right now.



you are missing out but you can definitely live without them until you can afford them.........



good to know about the 160, I'll try this myself one day but I'd be inclined to agree seems like nothing but stalks and shit in 160 micron.


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Dec 20, 2012)

erocoe420 said:


> I just did edibles with the lower grade 160 micron, it really didn't do much. I'm going to do another batch gradually adding a higher grade like the 120 to see if it kicks it up a notch (the strength). I just add this low-grade iwe to my butter in a small crockpot. Does anybody else do this with their iwe?


I sometimes use my 160u to make butter. The quality depends on the potency of your hash and how much you use per serving. Do the math to calculate dosage i.e. if making a dozen brownies, did you use enough hash to get a dozen people real high smoking? Double that for eating, IMO. Don't forget to decarbolize.


----------



## EirikN (Dec 22, 2012)

how did matt insulate his machine? that seems smart to keep the cold what do you guys think on the payload bags?


----------



## erocoe420 (Dec 22, 2012)

This was one of matt's tips from a site: -Wrap the machine with some kind of insulation. Crucial design flaw. An easy fix is to wrap your machine with one of those car window sun blocks, the shiny 'metal' looking ones.


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 22, 2012)

That would work...I'm gonna use a flexible, reflective, insulated barrier...looks like something for houses or something!! Would work great in the garden as well!!


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2012)

I just use mine outside in the cold


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Dec 22, 2012)

I just wrap mine in a large thick beach towel. Works great for insulation, keeps the condensation from making a mess, and it reduces the noise a bit.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

I really don't see insulation being an issue with my bubble magic 20 gal. If I let it sit 20 minutes before agitating I usually have to break up the ice again before setting it on a spin cycle because the ice freezes to a block, made outdo in Hawaii so it's not from the winter weather.


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 22, 2012)

I prefer to do washes at night when weather is below 30 f...no chance for anything ever to warm up!! Even in the summer our night temps can get down to the 30 s easy...


----------



## Azweepei (Dec 23, 2012)

Quick question: Matt, can we still procure your ice wax through here? ---> https://www.southbaycrc.org/


----------



## Cannabinoids (Dec 24, 2012)

Any official word on what the humidity and temp should be in the room that the ice wax is drying in?...Im assuming since the process is done cold ten a cool room with a 50-55 humidity range

What is your drying/curing room Temp and humidity set at?

Thanks


----------



## Cannabinoids (Dec 24, 2012)

Found my answer from High Times January 2013 - Wax On, Making Soleventless hash the Nikka T way Story by Ry Prichard

Nikka T on the subject of Drying temp and humidity.

"Also, Keep temperatures in the drying area between 40F and 68F depending on how quickly you want to remove the water (which will vary according to strain), and keep the relative humidity between 15 and 50 percent. there are certain strains were I like to keep the humidity and temps on the higher end of that range to create the appearance desired by the patient or client...." - Nikka T


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 24, 2012)

Nikka is a G in the game for sure...big ups to essential extracts!! Check out his youtube and appearance on the JDR show!! Some real good iwe knowledge dropped!!

bless


----------



## Cannabinoids (Dec 25, 2012)

Listening to it right now lol....


----------



## Waxy Dabs (Dec 25, 2012)

If you make ice cubes with reverse osmosis water, they will be cold and hard enough to not need any type of insulation on your machine. Sometimes I wash my leftover cubes until they are clear again and leave them in the bubble magic overnight. Most of it still remains the next morning.

my 2 centavos...Some folks seem to get caught up in the asinine details of this process. Use some common sense and don't think so hard, you'll get it easier.


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 25, 2012)

Cannabinoids said:


> Listening to it right now lol....


Nice! Nikka t also appears in the i dab studio with Daniel D and the top shelf crew...anutha good one!


----------



## MichiganGrows (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is some Spacedawg 73 make from close trim and lowers. I followed most of Matts methods and have been achieving awesome results. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Gehanee (Dec 27, 2012)

Matt or would I say Obi One... Lol just signed up to say thanks... My nephew, godson and all the younger card holders just south of u are going bho crazy, catching them selves on fire or messing up there throats smoking bad unperged crap that there friends make what the hell... So recently I was looking into the ins and outs of bho and say your vids on the utube witch lead me to this site and 150 something pages later BOOM (bad choice of words) made my own iwe fallowed the step by step and those young asswipes didn't no what to think they loved it..... Switched them back from the dark side.. THANKS FOR MAKING IT SO EASY A CAVE MAN CAN DO IT
Lol blue elephant full melt


----------



## Gehanee (Dec 27, 2012)

I thought I was going to post a pic There we go
Blue elephant


----------



## Gehanee (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry for the iPhone pics


----------



## Kalyx (Dec 27, 2012)

LMAO. I refer to solvent extracts as the DARK SIDE too!


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info MR. Greatly appreciated. I bought the small machine and made the best hash i've ever had with cocktail trim sitting my freezer for over 7 months now. 

220-120


----------



## Gehanee (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey there was mention of a fruit role up or something of that sort


----------



## Boulder Dankness (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey mantis how long did you agitate for? I just ran my first batch in the small machine of some dank fresh frozen sugarleaf, and my hash came out green. I can't figure out what I did wrong! I used 112 grams and agitated for 8 minutes.


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 30, 2012)

Boulder Dankness said:


> Hey mantis how long did you agitate for? I just ran my first batch in the small machine of some dank fresh frozen sugarleaf, and my hash came out green. I can't figure out what I did wrong! I used 112 grams and agitated for 8 minutes.


Maybe more water in the machine??


----------



## Gehanee (Dec 30, 2012)

U can also clear that green with your high quality sprayer


----------



## Boulder Dankness (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm using a mondi pump sprayer. I need to know if my agitation timing is off. I agitated for 8 minutes.


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2012)

Boulder Dankness said:


> I'm using a mondi pump sprayer. I need to know if my agitation timing is off. I agitated for 8 minutes.




probably too long bro, try 3 minute runs for highest quality. 2x 3 minute runs, then 1 10-15 min run to get the rest of the edible grade.


----------



## Boulder Dankness (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Poplars tomorrow morning I'll do two 3 minute runs and let you know how it turns out!


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2012)

Boulder Dankness said:


> Thanks Poplars tomorrow morning I'll do two 3 minute runs and let you know how it turns out!


no prob man good luck


----------



## Gehanee (Dec 31, 2012)

La con iwe grease


----------



## realcartman (Dec 31, 2012)

On the topic of rehydrating dried trim. You speak in your original videos of putting dry trim in the machine for 30 min with water, in order to rehydrate. Do you have any new takes, thoughts or approaches to this. Or have you stayed with soaking dry trim for 30 min. Any thoughts on using less time or other methods of rehydrating? 

also - any thoughts on draining the 25 bag quicker. poplar mentioned a technique I was hoping he might share... any one else?


----------



## poplars (Dec 31, 2012)

realcartman said:


> On the topic of rehydrating dried trim. You speak in your original videos of putting dry trim in the machine for 30 min with water, in order to rehydrate. Do you have any new takes, thoughts or approaches to this. Or have you stayed with soaking dry trim for 30 min. Any thoughts on using less time or other methods of rehydrating?
> 
> also - any thoughts on draining the 25 bag quicker. poplar mentioned a technique I was hoping he might share... any one else?


the technique is basically this.....


pull up, push down, in a rythmic way, what happens is... when you pull up on the 25 bag just straight up, the small particles clog the screen, preventing barely any water from passing through, when you push down a little bit, you force water up through the screen, suspending the hash in the water, then when you pull up again a LOT of water will escape past the hash, repeat this process and you will drain the bag atleast 30x faster. its ridiculous. I drain the 25 bag in less than a minute every time, usually around 30 seconds or less.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Jan 2, 2013)

Can someone explain why to do the cure and how can you tell that you did it correctly???


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 2, 2013)

Boulder Dankness said:


> Hey mantis how long did you agitate for? I just ran my first batch in the small machine of some dank fresh frozen sugarleaf, and my hash came out green. I can't figure out what I did wrong! I used 112 grams and agitated for 8 minutes.


boulder - 

i agitated with a bubble machine 5 gal for 15 minutes. i used dry trim from this summer that has been in the freezer. i think it turned the color for a couple reasons:

1 - i used dry trim. the first batch i did i used wet trim and it worked better and was ligther in color.
2 - i didn't let the hash sit in the bag long enough before i scooped it with my kitchen spoon onto wax paper. i prob should have let it sit about 10 minutes to drain water better.
3 - i then put it all in freezer for 4 hours and grated immediately. it was still tan color at that time. i let it sit out all night on wax paper and it turned this darker color by morning.

i should have let it sit out all night and dry first after i pulled it out of freezer. little things like this make a difference. 

i'm doing a batch of sannies jack in a few days. left over buds i never fully trimmed. i'll just chop up the buds some and put in machine once i get some good ice. post pics later.
try getting yours colder/ more ice less water maybe? good luck


----------



## Boulder Dankness (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me mantis, I really appreciate it brother! I did a Chernobyl run yesterday morning with 86 grams of fresh frozen trim! Probably the frostiest trim I have ever seen in my life! Took Poplars advice and did 2 three minute runs and got white hash out of my 73 and 25. I feel that the more agitation the more chlorophyll gets released into the water. If I ran 15 minutes I can't imagine how green my yield would be! The downside to this was after 2 runs there was still a insane amount of tricomes on the material. I ran out of ice so I couldn't do another run but this weekend I shall prevail! I'm going to try soaking for 5 minutes, then agitate for 30-45 seconds, let it sit for a minute and then let it run for 2 three minute sessions. I'm also finding out that there is a fine line between having enough water in the machine to allow the mix to actually spin, and having enough ice in there to keep it all cold! It's time to fine tune this bitch!


----------



## Gehanee (Jan 2, 2013)

The Mantis said:


> boulder -
> 
> i agitated with a bubble machine 5 gal for 15 minutes. i used dry trim from this summer that has been in the freezer. i think it turned the color for a couple reasons:
> 
> ...


Is there a way to make it stay blond or is it always going to change to the darker color


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's a complete 5 gallon kit, anyone know anything about this bubblebagdude, only $150. . .
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251085717994&index=6&nav=SEARCH&nid=90411671538


----------



## Strobe (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a set of those bags and they are made pretty cheaply. They have the waterproofing crap on the insides that starts to flake off after about 3-4 runs. I wish I would have just saved up and got some better ones.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 3, 2013)

Dang, that sucks did you use the bubble machine before or just the bags?


----------



## trichmasta (Jan 3, 2013)

I really think Nikka's bags are looking great and a awesome price point!! I just got my 5 gal machine bag from the trimshop and it is top quality!! 

http://www.thetrimshop.org/bags.html


----------



## Boulder Dankness (Jan 3, 2013)

The only thing I have to say is NIKKA T and ESSENTIAL EXTRACTS MAKE THE BEST FUCKING HASH IN COLORADO!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 5, 2013)

Kalyx said:


> I have the essential 5 bag set from CO, and their 5 gal machine although I've been told they are selling a newer model now. It extracts well  and* I did buy a full mesh set to add up a 8 bag set* first run on new material. Honestly not having a 90 in there is usually no biggie, *but I do think having bags between your 120 and 220 is pretty important*. The main things I question on the essential bags are the horrid waterproof coating on the inside of the hella burly nylon that will eventually peel into my hash! Plus, they smell decidedly not pure nor organic in any way (petro-chemical) when they are brand new.
> 
> Next set I get will be a ice-o-later 8 bag me thinks.
> 
> HASHY HOLIDAYS! Happy Solstice team IWE! Many thanks to Matt for sharing with the community and helping us all RIZE UP!!!


Yeah you really should be using a 160 bag in your set. Nikka's set do not come with 160s, I called him out on it, he got butthurt, just another day. Please if you buy this guy's bags also buy a 160 so your 120 bag won't be garbage.


poplars said:


> I used to think not having a 90 was no biggie till I got the 90


heh


Azweepei said:


> Quick question: Matt, can we still procure your ice wax through here? ---> https://www.southbaycrc.org/


I have not vended there for a long time. Now I only work with a small dispensary in Hopland, Mendocino Co.


Cannabinoids said:


> Found my answer from High Times January 2013 - Wax On, Making Soleventless hash the Nikka T way Story by Ry Prichard
> 
> Nikka T on the subject of Drying temp and humidity.
> 
> "Also, Keep temperatures in the drying area between 40F and 68F depending on how quickly you want to remove the water (which will vary according to strain), and keep the relative humidity between 15 and 50 percent. there are certain strains were I like to keep the humidity and temps on the higher end of that range to create the appearance desired by the patient or client...." - Nikka T


What nik is saying is that he intentionally leaves water in his hash, because people think wet hash is good due to the shiny look. Take notes yall, nikka is a sellout clown who will sell wet hash if you will buy it. Please do not dry in a room over 40% humidity guys and gals, unless you want wet hash. And please do not dry in warm rooms, unless you want wet hash. Just because nik likes to sell wet hash (it does look prettier and weigh more with water in it) does not make it good technique. 


Gehanee said:


> Hey there was mention of a fruit role up or something of that sort


We used to call it fruit rollup tech. Now they call it ice water shatter. I do not like the technique as the lack of surface area results in wetter hash. As said above, wet hash is beautiful, extra shiny and pretty, but its poor technique.


----------



## Boulder Dankness (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey Matt how long do you agitate for in your mini Bubblenow machine that you use for sub? I did 2 three minute runs of Chernobyl last week and got some good results, but yesterday I did 2 three minute runs and got a bunch of chlorophyll in my hash. I'm using a 220,160,73, and a 25 with a mondi pump sprayer. Any suggestions?


----------



## trichmasta (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought you and Nikka were homies Matt?? Sell out clown is harsh...

bless up


----------



## Emericaridr11 (Jan 7, 2013)

here is my question..... do you microplane ALL of it? or leave a good amount in little chunks?

and when the pulled hash is put onto the drying screen (provided by the bags) do you spread it out with a spoon? or leave it as is (chunked)?


ive noticed alot of your chunks (pics) are really thin, like you spread it out alot on the Screen


my hash turns out dry and non smelling or tasting, havent tried this way yet......

is the microplane really what makes a big difference? cause ive been doing everything else the same (using kind of shitty trim though too)


Colorado Love yall


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2013)

Emericaridr11 said:


> here is my question..... do you microplane ALL of it? or leave a good amount in little chunks?
> 
> and when the pulled hash is put onto the drying screen (provided by the bags) do you spread it out with a spoon? or leave it as is (chunked)?
> 
> ...


thats where youre process failed.


----------



## Emericaridr11 (Jan 7, 2013)

poplars said:


> thats where youre process failed.


quite the bummer huh, quick responses here..... by the way, this is probably the best "thread" i have ever read


----------



## poplars (Jan 8, 2013)

Emericaridr11 said:


> quite the bummer huh, quick responses here..... by the way, this is probably the best "thread" i have ever read


sometimes responses are slow, but if I'm on I like to be that guy that responds quick just to make someones day haha. 

its all good man just try your best to aquire some higher quality trim and you'll be very pleasantly surprised


----------



## Emericaridr11 (Jan 8, 2013)

poplars said:


> sometimes responses are slow, but if I'm on I like to be that guy that responds quick just to make someones day haha.
> 
> its all good man just try your best to aquire some higher quality trim and you'll be very pleasantly surprised


cheers Poplars, got me some good sugar leaf now... gonna try this soon

should I microPlane all of it? of leave some in chunks too?..... guess its more a Preference thing?


----------



## poplars (Jan 8, 2013)

Emericaridr11 said:


> cheers Poplars, got me some good sugar leaf now... gonna try this soon
> 
> should I microPlane all of it? of leave some in chunks too?..... guess its more a Preference thing?


youll want to get it as close to a fine powder as you can, as small of chunks as possible


----------



## Subbie (Jan 8, 2013)

With a 5 gallon machine, what would be the min amount of material (fresh frozen) to run or better yet what is the best amount to run. (I saw that u do not want to over fill the bag) 1 lb of trim to produce 15ish grams of hash? Also, after doing your runs, I assume u clean the machine and run that thru the bags? What is the best method for that?

Thanx guys.


----------



## erocoe420 (Jan 8, 2013)

Subbie said:


> With a 5 gallon machine, what would be the min amount of material (fresh frozen) to run or better yet what is the best amount to run. (I saw that u do not want to over fill the bag) 1 lb of trim to produce 15ish grams of hash? Also, after doing your runs, I assume u clean the machine and run that thru the bags? What is the best method for that?
> 
> Thanx guys.


I use the 5 gallon Bubble Magic Machine and always ran about 200 grams of trim/nugglets, it usually fills half the bag (original bubble magic wash bag that came with machine and sucks). I do this with dry trim and have good results. I haven't tried the wet trim way yet but, I'm sure you will have better results the wet trim way, thats what I've read. And on the bubble magic wash bags I'm just telling the truth, unless they fixed the design flaw.


----------



## MichiganGrows (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is some 90 Purple Diesel ICEWAX. FreshFrozen


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 10, 2013)

I use my hand grinder to chop up hash... it that bad? use only the top 2 parts with the teeth. turn them upside down and give it 2 or 3 quick 1/4 turns back and forth.. pretty much done. I find those little hash rocks dont smoke worth shit in my bong... almost gotta be powderized.

I am a noob and this is my first time so it could be a little watery still?


----------



## poplars (Jan 10, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I use my hand grinder to chop up hash... it that bad? use only the top 2 parts with the teeth. turn them upside down and give it 2 or 3 quick 1/4 turns back and forth.. pretty much done. I find those little hash rocks dont smoke worth shit in my bong... almost gotta be powderized.
> 
> I am a noob and this is my first time so it could be a little watery still?



yeah you definitely have some locked in water in that.


I shave hash off of the moist pattie of hash (at a certain moisture point it's very easy to shave the hash off the pattie) with a plastic card, it takes time but when you do it right it will get it to a very nice fine powder consistency and it will dry very well if you use a proper room.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah I know exactly what you mean. I did that the other day with a blade... cut off some very fine, powdery shavings off the side of a bigger chunk and it smoked so fast and melted right away. I was very happy with it.

but right now its at a bad size.. its like sea salt. too big to smoke but too small to hold down and cut up. ill figure it out later, whether I just crush them to get them to powderize or put them back in the hand grinder for 3 or 4 more quarter turns.


----------



## Kingharrod (Jan 12, 2013)

I know you've already heard this a million times on here but your the f$&@ing man. I'm a small time medical grower in Canada and have much respect for what your doing. Can you help me out on a question? I'm growing an og & bubba kush and what to make ice wax for the first time. I've made hash the bubbleman way and you know how that is. I've made the buckets like you've showed but I only have a 5g bubblenow machine and 8 5g bags. What screens would you use on this strain indoors and how much ice would you use. here are a couple pics of the strains I have to make the bubble from and it's an organic with 6 more days to go..


----------



## Kalyx (Jan 15, 2013)

You have it all. Run all 8 bags. Use RO ice and water. The video says how much, just enough water to barely float the ice and let it all spin free. I like to keep strains separate. Run a short cycle and spray clean like the video shows. Study up on drying time and powdering tech. It's all here! Mmm organic OG 70 micron ice wax, happy dabbing!


----------



## trichmasta (Jan 15, 2013)

Get your self a microplane too...a true tool of the ice wax game and crucial for drying IMOIMO. Gave mine a clean with alcohol an it's like new again... 

The freezer is your friend too!

happy hashing


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 15, 2013)

so for the micro plane... you scrape the hash out of the bubble bags. then let it dry in 1 solid hard chunk? then grate it up?

like the fine one here? http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICROPLANE-ZESTER-GRATER-CITRUS-CHEESE-CHOCOLATE-White-Artisan-Series-/170722476606?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27bfda423e

I kinda chopped mine up with a blade on the 2nd day. how would I get it back into a hard chunk after that? then I let it dry for a few more days. then chopped it up more in my hand grinder (upside down so it doesnt fall down the holes.. it keeps grinding it) and turned it so a smaller chunks. almost crumb size. let it dry for 1 more day and it smokes great after that.


----------



## Kingharrod (Jan 16, 2013)

What about screen size? All eight like buddy says or three like Matt says? If three witch ones?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 16, 2013)

Kingharrod said:


> *I've made hash the bubbleman way and you know how that is.* *(Matt: LOLOLOLOLOL)* I've made the buckets like you've showed but I only have a 5g bubblenow machine and 8 5g bags. What screens would you use on this strain indoors and how much ice would you use. here are a couple pics of the strains I have to make the bubble from and it's an organic with 6 more days to go..


Use all the bags! 


vacpurge said:


> so for the micro plane... you scrape the hash out of the bubble bags. then let it dry in 1 solid hard chunk? then grate it up?
> like the fine one here? http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICROPLANE-ZESTER-GRATER-CITRUS-CHEESE-CHOCOLATE-White-Artisan-Series-/170722476606?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27bfda423e
> 
> I kinda chopped mine up with a blade on the 2nd day. how would I get it back into a hard chunk after that? then I let it dry for a few more days. then chopped it up more in my hand grinder (upside down so it doesnt fall down the holes.. it keeps grinding it) and turned it so a smaller chunks. almost crumb size. let it dry for 1 more day and it smokes great after that.


Yes, pull the water out using paper towels thru the provided 5micron "drying" silk screens. Then chill the patty. Then grate it thin, let it dry in a cold dehumidified room. 


Kingharrod said:


> What about screen size? All eight like buddy says or three like Matt says? If three witch ones?


ALL 8!!!!!!! Or 7, or 6 depends on how much trim you have. I just use a 38, 73, 120, 160, 190, 220 because the 25 is too slow for me. And mixing the 73 and 90 are my thing.


----------



## poplars (Jan 16, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> Use all the bags!
> 
> Yes, pull the water out using paper towels thru the provided 5micron "drying" silk screens. Then chill the patty. Then grate it thin, let it dry in a cold dehumidified room.
> 
> ALL 8!!!!!!! Or 7, or 6 depends on how much trim you have. I just use a 38, 73, 120, 160, 190, 220 because the 25 is too slow for me. And mixing the 73 and 90 are my thing.



25 is too slow for you because you refuse to learn my trick ))) but I'll be happy to tell you again . . . there's no good reason a hash maker of your level shouldn't be using the 25 bag....


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 16, 2013)

poplars said:


> 25 is too slow for you because you refuse to learn my trick ))) but I'll be happy to tell you again . . . there's no good reason a hash maker of your level shouldn't be using the 25 bag....


the cooking grades take too much space or time to dry, and are not high enough quality to be worth working with on my level. im past 25s poplars, long time now. If you think throwing out 25 is bad... I recently rejected 50 lbs of trim, just not a flavor I wanted to work with. Also returning some SourD, too chemy for me. The 25 bag also tends to catch contaminants like mold spores. I throw away more hash than most people would imagine, its work to me. 160 bag and 25 bags make hash, sure, but not of a quality worth my time.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 16, 2013)

I used my 25 and it drained just fine??


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 16, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I used my 25 and it drained just fine??


Ar you washing several pounds of trim each run? We use multiple machines draining into one set of bags to process. I find that even with 20 gallon bags the 25 micron can clog up unless we set the bags up perfectly from the start. And even if I keep it, I have no market for it.



POST EDIT:
Im sure I've missed some things, its busy season still here in Cali. I should get some free time around... idk mid summer LOL. 

Please remind us if we missed your question along the way.


----------



## poplars (Jan 16, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> the cooking grades take too much space or time to dry, and are not high enough quality to be worth working with on my level. im past 25s poplars, long time now. If you think throwing out 25 is bad... I recently rejected 50 lbs of trim, just not a flavor I wanted to work with. Also returning some SourD, too chemy for me. The 25 bag also tends to catch contaminants like mold spores. I throw away more hash than most people would imagine, its work to me. 160 bag and 25 bags make hash, sure, but not of a quality worth my time.



I'll take that, just don't say the 25 bag takes too long to drain because there is a method to get past that .


----------



## Subbie (Jan 16, 2013)

........."......................


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Jan 16, 2013)

> I just use a 38, 73, 120, 160, 190, 220 because the 25 is too slow for me





> 160 bag and 25 bags make hash, sure, but not of a quality worth my time


Matt- Just wondering, if you are tossing your 160, why are you bothering with a 190 bag?


----------



## montanachadly (Jan 16, 2013)

I just made some timewreck Wax and it turned out great it still drying after the micro plane. My thing is this tho the last four or 5 times ive made hash my big money bag is the 120 micron bag. The hash from this is always clean and full melt. My 90 micron bags never have a thing in them tho then my 73 micron bag always has a little bit and the 45 a little more. the 25 micron always has a good bit but never as much as the 120. My question is this am i growing my bud wrong or something to not be getting this 90 and 73 micron shit or cud it be that just these strains that ive made it with the last few times have bigger trichs. The last 4 runs I have used Chernobyl, qush, timewreck, royal purp kush. These where all full melt and the 120 bag was the winner. The run i did with the Ripped Bubba had a good bit in the 73 and 45 a little in the 90 and not much in the 120 this hash wasnt full melt so Im thinking its just possibly the bud and has nothing to do with my growing. Anyone else have anything like this . 

Also I have heard Mr Rize you make your wax in a walk in freezer after hearing this I made my last batch in my walk out freezer. Outside in my garage its a freezer this time of year the temps where like 8 F so it worked fucken awsome. This question tho if you do use a walk in freezer what are the temps around. I noticed that when i did it outside that cold I stirred and let sit for 15-20 min and when i pulled it out the worker bag was frozen. No probs there just the bit of ice that made it into the 190 other than that it was good. Anyway outside in the cold was the fucken way to go I will almost certainly never make it when its warm out again. Now im gonna be looking for a friend thats a manager at a resturant so that this summer i can use there Walk in freezer after hours. probably gonna have to give a little for use of the walk in but its a win win. I will post some pics of the Timewreck Wax tonight.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 16, 2013)

I would guess so his 160 bag doesnt clog up and ruin the output of the other bags! lol. good question though.


----------



## Kingharrod (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I really appreciate all the info your giving. I probably hav close to 50lbs of trim mabe more from both strains, and Friday is trimming day. I have a small cheese grater ill try to use for grating and what about the freezer? When do you put it in and how long.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 16, 2013)

please post pics. a 50 lb trim run... damn!!! what kind of yield do you expect out of that?


----------



## montanachadly (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks to Matt Rize for passing on the skillz to the common folk. Mr Rize I now can say that i have true conneseur quality ice wax better than most average peoples homemade bubble. I just gotta find myself a few strains that payout in a 90 and 73 bag so i can check them out. My 120 is still pretty good i believe. Thanks again for the knowledge. TGA genetics Timewreck 120 micron


----------



## Kingharrod (Jan 16, 2013)

I will post pics. I have no idea how much ill get back becaues this is pretty much my first time
doing it this way And ive never had a grow this big because im finally legal now. I'm going to use all eight bags and ill make sure I post pics. I'm pretty f$&@ing excited right now except for the trim I'm about to do. Tomorrow or Friday ill take pics of tthe plants 
and room and on Saturday it will be bubble day well my minions are trimming ill be posting pics. I'm only gonna make half this way and the other half I think I'm gonna dry out and see if there is a differance.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 17, 2013)

GrowBrooklyn said:


> Matt- Just wondering, if you are tossing your 160, why are you bothering with a 190 bag?


redundancy, habit, just cause. I've tried without, and prefer using the 190. 


montanachadly said:


> I just made some timewreck Wax and it turned out great it still drying after the micro plane. My thing is this tho the last four or 5 times ive made hash my big money bag is the 120 micron bag. The hash from this is always clean and full melt. My 90 micron bags never have a thing in them tho then my 73 micron bag always has a little bit and the 45 a little more. the 25 micron always has a good bit but never as much as the 120. My question is this am i growing my bud wrong or something to not be getting this 90 and 73 micron shit or cud it be that just these strains that ive made it with the last few times have bigger trichs. The last 4 runs I have used Chernobyl, qush, timewreck, royal purp kush. These where all full melt and the 120 bag was the winner. The run i did with the Ripped Bubba had a good bit in the 73 and 45 a little in the 90 and not much in the 120 this hash wasnt full melt so Im thinking its just possibly the bud and has nothing to do with my growing. Anyone else have anything like this .
> 
> Also I have heard Mr Rize you make your wax in a walk in freezer after hearing this I made my last batch in my walk out freezer. Outside in my garage its a freezer this time of year the temps where like 8 F so it worked fucken awsome. This question tho if you do use a walk in freezer what are the temps around. I noticed that when i did it outside that cold I stirred and let sit for 15-20 min and when i pulled it out the worker bag was frozen. No probs there just the bit of ice that made it into the 190 other than that it was good. Anyway outside in the cold was the fucken way to go I will almost certainly never make it when its warm out again. Now im gonna be looking for a friend thats a manager at a resturant so that this summer i can use there Walk in freezer after hours. probably gonna have to give a little for use of the walk in but its a win win. I will post some pics of the Timewreck Wax tonight.


What brand bags are you using? I had "great" yields in my 120 bag using cheaper bags with incorrect pore sizes. \
No on the walkin freezer, but my hash house is about 45 degrees this time of year. 


vacpurge said:


> I would guess so his 160 bag doesnt clog up and ruin the output of the other bags! lol. good question though.


that too. 


Kingharrod said:


> Well I really appreciate all the info your giving. I probably hav close to 50lbs of trim mabe more from both strains, and Friday is trimming day. I have a small cheese grater ill try to use for grating and what about the freezer? When do you put it in and how long.


I chill the patty after pulling out the water with paper towels, to make them grate-able. Each run and strain is unique.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 17, 2013)

so you scrape the bubble bags.

kinda pat dry as you can real quick.

then quickly put in freezer? even though its not 100% dry? for how long?

then pull it out, microplane it, and let it fully dry like that?


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> so you scrape the bubble bags.
> 
> kinda pat dry as you can real quick.
> 
> ...



don't pat dry, let the water wick out of the pattie.


----------



## Threefortythree (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello.

Thank you for all the info. I am new to all of this IWE biz. I was wondering if anyone has tried this http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002BFMLD6 I think it may be helpful because you don't have to hold the chunk of hash So it will be protected from your body heat. You could even put the devise in the freezer to keep it cool. 

I am thinking of heading up to Hopland and trying the dab bar. I just wondered into this IWE thing because I get a ton of free shake and I prefer smoking to eating. And I prefer water to chemicals. I started medicating 15 years ago and didnt realize how high tech the smoking scene got. I am in the process of educating myself and currently on the hunt for an affordable introductory piece so I can consume this hash I am making.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 17, 2013)

poplars said:


> don't pat dry, let the water wick out of the pattie.


would the center ever dry out that way?? seems like just the outside does.


----------



## poplars (Jan 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> would the center ever dry out that way?? seems like just the outside does.


yes it does, because it 'wicks' the water out of the patty, thus it should be pretty even.

and it's not to dry it, it's to achieve a certain moisture level before grating.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> would the center ever dry out that way?? seems like just the outside does.


patience, time, and lots of paper towels.


----------



## Kingharrod (Jan 17, 2013)

So how long in freezer before grating approx....


----------



## Kingharrod (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are a couple pics. What a big room for a little machine. Send some hash pics sat or sun.


----------



## montanachadly (Jan 18, 2013)

I loved Matts post lots of paper towels. I thought i was the only one that went through a roll of paper towels each run. LOL not quite a whole role but its happend. 
Your right Mr Rize its probably my cheaper bags i got from the garden store. There Appolo bags i believe thats kinda what i was thinking about them thats why the 120 was the pay bag cause of incorrect micron sizes. Now im just gonna have to invest in the real bubble bags. Theres two very important lessons ive learned while i started growing the beautiful plant and extracting its beautiful resin. Patience is always a must and never go cheap always pay the little bit extra for the quality items.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 18, 2013)

I finally finished this thread from front to back and all I can say is WOW! Excellant work Matty Ice and everyone else who has contributed the great pictures and information contained in this thread. I am trying to get some equipment purchased before my next harvest and was wondering what some of your thoughts were on different bags. Are the bags sold on thetrimshop.org any good (the regular 8 bag 5 gal setup)? For the regular 5 gallon 8 bag set and the automatic machine it would only be $255.00 delivered. Seems like a pretty good deal IF they are quality products. If not I got a quote from the Pollinator for their machine and 8 bag 5 gallon set for $462.00 which I dont mind doing since they seem to be of pretty high quality and there is no denying their quality of product after all of the pics and vids Matt has up. Well thanks again for taking the time to help us patients learn to make a clean and outstanding product.
Tman


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 18, 2013)

montanachadly said:


> I loved Matts post lots of paper towels. I thought i was the only one that went through a roll of paper towels each run. LOL not quite a whole role but its happend.
> Your right Mr Rize its probably my cheaper bags i got from the garden store. There Appolo bags i believe thats kinda what i was thinking about them thats why the 120 was the pay bag cause of incorrect micron sizes. Now im just gonna have to invest in the real bubble bags. Theres two very important lessons ive learned while i started growing the beautiful plant and extracting its beautiful resin. Patience is always a must and never go cheap always pay the little bit extra for the quality items.


I also have apollo bags and did a run just half hour ago. I also find that the 120 mic was the pay bag, each time.

heres some pics

220 for the wash bag, then this was my 160:




now heres the thing... I sprayed the 160 bag lots since there was so much. by the time I fooled around and got it to the center to collect... there wasnt as much as the picture shows. i think thats why my 120 had so much. I wasnt able to spray the 120 because I fucked up the bottle spraying it on the 160 bag.







my 73 is always pathetic. the 45 isnt much better. the 25 is nice and very fine.. it looks tasty!


----------



## trichmasta (Jan 18, 2013)

Kingharrod said:


> So how long in freezer before grating approx....


It's kinda a feeling/texture thing...run it across the microplane and it'll tell you if its ready. Freeze any and all tools needed to break down patties and you'll get it dialed!! 

Wax on


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2013)

freezer is to make it more able to be handled. i found out first hand dont press the patty in ur dry screen! i need to get some more paper towels now that i think of it...


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 18, 2013)

why use paper towels? especially if youre using a full roll. I got by with 2 face cloths...


----------



## rastakolnikov (Jan 19, 2013)

No love for the sham wow?


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 19, 2013)

thats basically exactly what I use. a car shammy meant for drying. its works better than a thin ass paper towel that needs to get swapped out 40 times during the process, and doesnt create a garbage bag of waste each time.

either way. I have not been pleased with my bubble hash returns lately, and probably wont be making any more. with 100 grams of nice bottoms, I am guessing I got 10ish g of bubble hash. I mean, do you see what I got out of my 73 screen form 100 grams? pathetic!! gonna go out on a limb here, but I can smoke my 73 micron return in 1 giant morning hoot. if I were to have ran that 100g with butane, I could have gotten 20g of oil which, IMO, is more potent than my bubble hash and also lasts longer.. I can smoke a g of bubble hash in 4 hits. a gram of oil last about 25 hits.

I am gonna see if I can trade these bubble bags to a buddy for some "goodies"

I like the solventless part of the bubble bags... just not what the final product is. and yes im starting with nice stuff. maybe my technique could be off. I dunno.


----------



## montanachadly (Jan 19, 2013)

Could be technique and also the strains your running. Like we where just saying about the different bags also. I know that the ice wax i make is far tastier than any BHO i have ever had and cleaner. I know this to be fact. Im not too concerned about how much i end up with because what i do end up with is top notch quality. With no nasty stuff added to it just ice and water naturally occuring fresh items. After smoking BHO and well made WAX theres really not any comparison for me. Taste alone factors very highly on my list. I know theres people that have labratory grade butane and a vac purge setup but there far and few between. There takes no skill to make BHO just a little Butane and your extractor. Making Ice wax is a skill that has to be honed over time with patience involved. I have a machine but my results thus far hand stirring have been better. A bit too much agitation in the machine i havent gotten it dialed in. Keep trying with the bubble. Did you take the time to break the buds up. I assume your meaning buds when you say lowers. I havent tried the popcorn buds yet just good trim that was covered in trichs. My popcorn tho i did cut all up tho not like you wud think but up the stem so not to cut into the resin heads. Dont give up vacpurge because when you do make your first full melt wax you wont ever wanna smoke BHO again.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 19, 2013)

no it was just very very sugary bottom of the bag crumbs.. its not just fan leaves or sugar leaves... its like half bud, bottom of the bag sorta stuff. but LOTS... like bottom of some growers 100 lb bag, he gets several lbs and I got 2 lbs of very very nice stuff. no buds. just crumbs. 20% return stuff with BHO.

I dont really see what it has to do so much with skill. I followed exactly what bubbleman and Matt Rize did in the video (except for the machine).. maybe thats the problem. I mixed it with a weak drill with a cake mix thingy on the end... I mixed nicely last time and used 200g of trim... wasnt happy with output. this time I mixed like a maniac. was out of breath and there was a ton of foam on the top. some could say I overmixed. and only used 100g. its very cold here. I had a little bit of clean snow too in the bucket which melted and overall the mixture was very fuckin cold. I stuck my hand in it and could only manage to keep it in for about 10 seconds.

ill admit, I have had full melt from a friend... while it was nice. ive never been a hash fan. I really do like my oil. so much tastier than even the full melt I had. maybe its just the taste of butane that I am addicted to haha.


----------



## Kalyx (Jan 20, 2013)

10 seconds would do damage to my skinny arm the big machine!

I would keep trying. Get better input material that has not been mashed and manipulated so much. This is probably destroying your results before you even get started. Fresh frozen trim is the best and makes an absolute difference. Don't go back to the dark side just yet.

IMO unless you are starting with fully mature, organically produced, and properly harvested trichomes quality and yield will fall well short of true ICE WAX. Also there are certain cannabis varieties that lend themselves more toward melty amazing dabbable ice wax. Just as with any concentrate there is a learning curve and a wide spectrum of results based both on input and whether you are a hashmaker or a hashmaster. Big thanks to Matt for sharing his tech and enlightening all of us. RIZE UP!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2013)

dry and fresh frozen makes big difference...ill never run dry trim again


----------



## Codankrida303 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks's Matt for sharing all your knowledge and keeping the purist alive!! I just did my first round with essential bags + a 160m. I had super awesome results following all of the technique on here plus a bit of my own theory. This was pulled from the 45m and 70m bags... Top notch full melt PK Ripper. Stirred by hand for about 10 min total. Stir 5 min let rest and stir 5 again. Wash well. I also did a round using the same process but only doing a 3 min vigorous hand stir. I will post pics of that too. The 3 min stir brought me the highest quality results. I was able to run the mash 3 times total pulling good full melt all times but the best came from the second run using a 3 min hand stir keeping everything VERY cold!....anyway I could go on and on but just wanted to say thanks to all contributors for saving me so much money and keeping this art alive!!! Peace and RIZE UP!!!!!


----------



## trichmasta (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad to see you found the true Jedi's medicine/art!! 

Wax on


----------



## Subbie (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys. What would be an average return on a pound (453 grams) of quality fresh frozen trim and popcorn buds. I'm talking highest quality ice hash. I've made some really great ice hash, the yield just seems low, curious what you guys are getting to see if I'm screwing up in some way.

Thanx


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 21, 2013)

im no expert subbie. buy maybe my numbers will help you.

I used 200 grams, and my return was approx 16g... 8%, I wasnt happy.

for some reason, I decided to try it again.. only using 100 g this time, and my total return was like 7 grams... my 73m bag was like .7 grams... pathetic. thats like 2 hoots. that 100 grams woulda got me 20 grams of oil, enough for a month. instead, it made 3 days worth of hash.

maybe its my techniques. I dont know. but those are my numbers, which seem about normal, which is very low compared to BHO. its obviously quality vs quantity.

it would be different of my hash was full melt.. but as far as ive seen, its not even. so I got 7 grams of quarter melt out of 4 oz of nice bottoms. not cool!

I imagine if it was full melt, there would have been even less. 

it was very cold, I had 20% snow (which melted to make super cold water), 60% ice, and 20% very very cold water. I mixed the hell out of it. didnt get ANY green coloring, its all white hash. not full melt (could be the strain)

but yeah... long story short. my return are 8% or less. so I would expect around 24 grams of hash from that full lb. which isnt much.


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 21, 2013)

you are freezng your material before running it through the bags... I use the 220 120 73 25

qp of my dry bubba sugar trimmings nets me 7 -8 gs in the 5 gallon... most the 73 bag

LB nets a oz of bubble or more


----------



## Subbie (Jan 21, 2013)

Well crap. I am getting far less than you guys are, but what I am getting is one dab, on the couch for 3 hours. Here's what my setup looks like...

5 gallon machine, 8 bag set of Ice-O-Lator bags, I am making my own ice, and all the water is RO. Temps in the machine have been between 32-34f, I ran the inside bag about 1/2 way full. I did not put ice in the interior bag, maybe this is the issue? I feel the trim is high quality, maybe this is the issue?

First run 6 mins, scrap scrap. Second run 7 mins scrap scrap. Cleaned out the machine and squeezed inside bag after each run. I called it done from there and I am getting at least half the quantity you guys are.

Any thoughts?


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 21, 2013)

wow. all that invested and yet still only getting half the amount. I would be furious. sounds like killer stuff though... quality over quantity I guess.

I think my downfall might have been not freezing it before hand. I dont understand why that makes such a huge difference though if the material sits in the water for 20+ minutes total anyways. I imagine it un thaws within 2 minutes and turns to the same temperature of my bud after 5 minutes?

I like to see pics of what people are working with. some guys use giant leaves that have 1g of kief per 10 lbs... others use ONLY leaves that are absolutely crystalized. I personally consider that I use to be on the higher end of things... very very high quality bottoms. can chop it and smoke it hapily as joints. and yet, the return hasnt been great. either im getting my hopes too high, or my material isnt as good as I think it is!

2 lbs... and boy does this stink:




small leaves, tons of hairs, powdered bud (bottoms)










when chopped




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Subbie (Jan 21, 2013)

My trim looks way different. I do not chop it at all. My thoughts, and they may be incorrect are, the less I handle the trim (sugar leaves and popcorn buds) the more intact the resin heads are. So my trim bags arent that full and look like they just came off the plant, granted they are frozen. I am also super gentle putting the trim into the interior bag and then breaking it up in the machine, in the bag.

With all that yields are still really low although quality is wonderful. I'm hoping someone will jump in with their thoughts on what my problem might be.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 21, 2013)

well you are not wrong in handling very carefully as im sure that effects output. whether its significant or not is another story. yeah that bag is a little overpacked.. I tried squeezing it into 1 big one for some reason. either way... the resin heads arent goin anywhere!

I dont chop it got bubble hash, that would be nuts. that was a run for BHO and to show the quality of it ,or lack thereof?

I am honestly not too sure what youre doing wrong, if anything. sounds like you got your shit pretty figured out.

my guessed would be 1. youre not mixing enough and getting quality over quantity... I mixed mine as hard as I could with the drill for like 10-15 mins.. I personally would prefer quantity over quality in the bubble hash game. if I went for quality.. I would be getting a 2 gram return on 100 grams of joint worthy material. not happening.

or 2. its just not that sugary (no offense) and if its just loaded to the nuts... well then you gotta mix it more/harder id say. im no expert though by any means.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 21, 2013)

if youre bored. I would recommend watching matt rizes videos if you havnt, as well as jorge cervantes videos, and bubbleman. between those 3 videos they all offer very good tips and tricks for every technique, you might even find that 1 tiny step youre missing. you might find that some even contradict each other... you just gotta find what works for you. whos right when 2 hash gods are arguing?? surely they both have good points. it all depends on your particular situation. good luck and lets see some pics of the material, the hash, etc... pics are worth 1000 words!

my question is.. after pulling out the 220 work bag with all the weed and ice, after mixing and letting it settle... do you spray the hell out of it with water. or just pull it, let it drain real quick, and pull the next bag?

matt rize bubble hash:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_wlN4cSmbY&oref=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_wlN4cSmbY&has_verified=1

jorges cervantes bubble hash: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf0skTsA1bw

bubbleman (first hash vid I ever saw.. this ones kinda cool being at a pot expo and asking him live questions, tests, I fuckin wish) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYzlSwbqhpE


----------



## Subbie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanx for those links, the one I havnt seen is the Bubbleman one.

Here's a shot or two of my last run (indoor), you tell me how it is. I guess the question is, should I have gotten more quality hash with this quality of bud. (I didnt use bud but u know what I mean). And yes I am spraying down the bags before scraping.

First the flowers, I didnt take shots of the sugar leaf but here are the buds.

Ripped Bubba 



Jack the Ripper



This was my best run, the hash is still dabable 2 weeks later.

Ripped Bubba and JTR Ice Hash


----------



## Snowed (Jan 21, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> Pictured below is my full melt hash bowl. There are three holes around the top inside of the bowl that allow the smoke to be pulled into your bong/chalice. The bottom of the bowl is solid, like a dish. A glass rod is heated and then inserted into the bowl. The hash melts and turns to smoke, but the oily mess has nowhere to go because the bowl's holes are at the top. This allows smoking full melt hash with no metal screens or flowers in the mix. Pure and clean.


Ahh nice, I had a pipe with a bowl like that, used it for full melt/oil as well.. would have loved one of those for bong!


----------



## Codankrida303 (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's what I pulled off of a little less than a QP of trim. All the trim came from a eztrim machine that has 3 collection bags. I mixed all the trims together and froze them immediately! I don't have pics of the trim but it looks identical to yours but maybe half the weight. I was a little worried about my turnout in quality because the trim machines processes so many stems. I did use a 6 bag setup 160 120 70 45 38 25 the 160 bag pulled alot of nasty so I wish I had a 185 bag too to better the quality even more. I followed most of the instructions RIZE style but hand mixed. I also incorporated some of Mila's technique as well she likes letting the mash sit for around an hour total during the mixing process. I did both a 5 min vigorous stir and a 3 min stir. The 3 min produced cleaner more blonde wax. I ran the mash a total of 3 times and pulled good amounts every time even on the third pull I used all the lower grades and 3rd runs for food grade. I think my success mostly was from keeping everything COLDCOLDCOLD! I even put the metal spoon in the freezer before I started! Hence the name "ICEwax". I can't wait to perfect my technique and use some really really high quality organic trim!! Hope some of this helps.. Patience is everything when making this stuff!! Keep it "chill" haha!! Good luck and Peace  from Colorado


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 22, 2013)

fuck me, thats a lot from a qp!!! are you guys rinsing your material twice?? I throw it away after rinsed. maybe I shouldnt be..


----------



## acid42 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey all, this is my first time posting here.

I read through this thread about a week ago and it really sparked my interest so I picked up a set of Bubbleman's bags and gave it a try with a 5 gal washing machine. I used about 2 ounces of dried sugar leaf trim and small popcorn buds, froze it and then let it soak for about 20 mins. I followed all of Matt's techniques and I just now finished microplaning the hash into a non-stick pan. It seems to be pretty average bubble hash with a sort of 'sandy' appearance, I really hope it's dabable and full melt....I guess I'll just have to wait until it's dry to find out. Can you guys tell me how this looks for a first timer? If you notice anything I can do better I'd really appreciate it. 

The lighter stuff is in the 2nd image is the 25 micron bag, and the darker is the 73. I feel like the 73 will be better because it smells a little stronger...but then again I know nothing because this is my first time haha


----------



## Codankrida303 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea like I said I ran my mash 3 times getting product every time. I also am hand stirring so that makes a difference. I looked at my wet trim through an eye loop after mixing and you could still see heads on some so I did another run. I for sure only had about a QP and did pretty well I think for the first time..also make sure when you pull the work bag that you rinse it well with ice cold water and really let it drain good alot of your "gold" will be hidden in there!! I was very patient with letting the bucket sit for 30+ min before I started stirring. Try rinsing more and keeping everything colder...


----------



## Codankrida303 (Jan 22, 2013)

acid42 said:


> Hey all, this is my first time posting here.
> 
> I read through this thread about a week ago and it really sparked my interest so I picked up a set of Bubbleman's bags and gave it a try with a 5 gal washing machine. I used about 2 ounces of dried sugar leaf trim and small popcorn buds, froze it and then let it soak for about 20 mins. I followed all of Matt's techniques and I just now finished microplaning the hash into a non-stick pan. It seems to be pretty average bubble hash with a sort of 'sandy' appearance, I really hope it's dabable and full melt....I guess I'll just have to wait until it's dry to find out. Can you guys tell me how this looks for a first timer? If you notice anything I can do better I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Looks good man mine had the same appearance after I planned it..give it 24 hrs stirring every so often and it will darken and cure... This process I'm still learning myself but yours looks pretty good. You should be able to tell iI fit was really sticky after just a little bit of time out of the freezer enjoy!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2013)

anybody weigh their final net after everything? what kind of return is everyone getting, what % is average and what is above average?


----------



## EzExtractions (Jan 22, 2013)

Im gonna try bubble for my first time, using fresh frozen trim, and also dried frozen busted whole nugs, i have a 8 piece bubble bag set 25-220 micron bag and im going to order a bubble now machine. Im going to watch Matt Rize vid on you tube to get some pointers, can any one else help me out? I want to go all natural no more using chemicals to extract my beautiful resin glands


----------



## match box (Jan 23, 2013)

I made bubble bag hash today. I started with 131.3 grams and my end take was 16 grams. Thats after 8hr dry time. I also like to press the wet hash so when it's dry it's hard not gummy. This weed was sooo bad I couldn't smoke it. Bad flush nute taste.


----------



## trichmasta (Jan 24, 2013)

Bad starting material usually makes a bad extract ime...put good in and you will blow your mind!!


----------



## stonerwithacold (Jan 25, 2013)

First off Id like to thanks matt for inspiring me to go organic!! This is some Organic Candy Bubba Ice wax I made from about a qp of frozen wet trim!!! This cut is a weird lime/honeysuckle/skunk pheno!!! Tastes like honeysuckel's with a splash of lime with the chem dawg gas taste lingering in the background!!! Making the hash it smells like straight yadala!!! Like chem and Yack!!! Wowsers!! Had this with a bubba I grew b4!! Cocaine weed!! lol.. Anyways.. Abosuletly awesome!! First run is on the right and second run to the left on the plate, 160 to the 37... The biggest pile is the *90.. *I used an 8 bag set up but it had a 37 bag insted of the 190 im used to!! Guess its to get a little better bubble but I'd rather have more catch bags, but they were free so guess I shouldnt complain.. lol.. Heres the werid thing I encountered tho!! Ive made bubble hash probly a hundred times and never seen all the "Full Melt" catch in the *90 bag. *Its ALWAYS in the 7*3!!! Was only maybee 2 grams in the *7*3!! Like it was reversed!! *Usually the *90 *is a good way to judge how much your gone get in the 7*3 *bag!! Its usually 10 fold...This is the first time Ive made it with this particular cross but I've made bubble with kush and bubba strains b4 and never had this so I dunnno?... Either maybee its because it was FULLY ripe or this pheno is more sativa dominant in high and bud structure???!! Neon lime green!! Ill try n get some pics of the flowers up later, but I'm stumped!!! I've heard sub say *90 *full melt is his favorite but i assumed it was from the red bubble from the apollo 13?... Anyways enjoy the pics and if anyone has any idea of how/why this happened hit me up plz.... peace.. one love.. rize up.. stonerwithacold... B)


----------



## EirikN (Jan 27, 2013)

what do you guys feel about the payload bags? im thinking of placing an order at aqualabs and i want to get the best bags, im also thinking of the 5 gallon bubblenow, should i order the zipcro filter bag as well? thank you mattrize & the rest of the contributers to the thread!! its some great info here


----------



## poplars (Jan 27, 2013)

i can vouche for the zipcro filter, very good.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 27, 2013)

been using the same set of payload bags for going on 5 years now, still going strong. need a new workbag though.


----------



## EirikN (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks mellokitty and poplars!


----------



## EzExtractions (Jan 27, 2013)

ok my bubble machine came in today, got my bags, my pressing screen, a non stick teflon cooking sheet, a microplane cheese grater, and a freezer full of ice. Now im just waiting on harvest so we can fresh freeze all the sugar leaves/popcorn buds and get to making bubble hash!!!


----------



## montanachadly (Jan 27, 2013)

Mr rize im curious to where it is you get those little jars that you put each different grade of wax in. It looks like there glass but could be plastic i personally think its probably glass. I bought a bunch of small glass jars to keep the different microns seperate and they had cork tops. They work great for holding the bubble but i can taste a little bit of the cork or something with each rip its like the bubble absorbed the taste of the cork from the top. Just curious ive been looking around on the net and havent found any real small ones like the ones that you have.


----------



## Subbie (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are the jars I found. They're bigger than what u get in the dispencaries holding about 5 grams comfortably. Hope this helps.

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin37aa.html


----------



## hbuddy72 (Jan 27, 2013)

Are they true seal? will they let my prod dry out?


----------



## montanachadly (Feb 1, 2013)

Rize sweet tut on the weed nerd anyone that knows anything know you bring it to a new level and share the knowledge thanks for that man. Thank you for upping my game. Anyone i smoke my ice wax with gets there skull blown back. Guys at the hydro shop actually pass on it cause they get too high. Man you have the best job ever just gotta say that i think the only job better would be Subcools job. Either way both of you work your asses off people dont get that about us kinda people that we are totally working our asses off and people dont get that. Well just wanted to say that. Heres some spacebomb Ice wax i made outside. In my garage tho so nothing was falling out of the sky everything clean and sterile.View attachment 2507144View attachment 2507145View attachment 2507146


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Feb 2, 2013)

Where can I get a TEAM ICE WAX ..hoodie...RIZE up bitch!!!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey all sorry for the slow check ins. Its busy season here at the ranch. Just trying to work thru the outdoor trim, while keeping up with the indoor. 

BUT... Subcool talked me into doing an advanced hash class on camera. Enjoy


[video=youtube;4xh30XXXC3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xh30XXXC3A[/video]

PS to my patients: The Chemdawg ice wax at CCA right now is extremely high quality.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope all is well Matt, thanks for the video and good luck finishing up that outdoor!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2013)

smoking on coals? what do u mean?


----------



## Californicater (Feb 2, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> smoking on coals? what do u mean?


Using a hookah coal as the heat source to vaporize hash.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2013)

figured as much but you never know, thanks


----------



## FOG99 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you Matt Rize for sharing your in depth knowledge from years of experience with the world. That video answered many questions i had. 

Rize up


----------



## oldschooltofu (Feb 3, 2013)

hey matt, i finally got something to show and ask ya.
my TGA strains with metal spoon sub method was always coming out gooie and dark
switched to gentiler stir, (wine stirrer on drill), thanks for that tip.

this is my latest batch from my J1 trim, dry. i microplaned (with a cheese grader i had at the time, now have a microplaner) it at 24 hours a few days ago. it now has that sugar crystal consistancy. i left the jar open for the next 2 days after. did i dry it out too much? it doesnt melt yet. the larger pieces are still somewhat malleable.

question is how do i get that waxy substance i saw in your vids after microplaning, am i missing a step or is it in the cure?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 3, 2013)

Just finished up my first run of bubble using fresh frozen trim to see what all the rage was about....trimmed up some nugs from harvest last night and threw the trim straight in the 6* deep freezer...had it in the freezer for 20hrs so it was def. good and frozen.....hand mixed with spoon for 4-5 minutes....with water so cold that if I stopped stirring the ice would turn to one big clump.
...
...
Never again....this shit is so green...again...gently mixed for 4-5 minutes....and i mean gentle....not in it for quantity so I know how to refrain from beating up the material.

What went wrong??? I have no problem with chlorophyll in the final hash when using dried and cured trim and buds.....I would need a pressure washer to blast this chlorophyll through the bag.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2013)

well mine was green at first, but dried to a dark tan. after awhile i figured it had water still in it since my water was green.


----------



## nathan7 (Feb 4, 2013)

My fifth? attempt at ice wax, I just jarred up 3 runs (7m, 7m, 11m) of 7 bags, a 220 (trash), 160 (very minimal, greenish), 120, 90 (discovered last time nothing in it as 90, more like 60, put it under 70, as "60" it had some but less than 70), 70, 38, and 25. In previous washes, I have used primarily Sour Tsunami FF hand machine-trim, and I have always had the 70 ("60" and 160 are new) be dabbable. This time, it was all Blue Dream FF hand machine-trim from a different grower. Previously, I have let the micro-planed hash dry 24-36 hours @ about 55-60F/50% with a small fan just to move the air around. This time I let the planed hash dry 7 days in the same conditions. It was probably to be expected that the flavor seems dissipated but curiously, it seems none of it is very dabbable. All of the grades stick together and will not tumble in their jars, and they are totally dry. It looks great, very blonde. Of the 3 runs, the first was the smallest, the 2nd the biggest, and 3rd was in the middle. Somewhere between 7 and 14 minutes for the first run, a shortish 2nd run, and foregoing the 3rd run for FF or even just this specific material might be appropriate. I will have many chances at mostly this same material. I'm working on a warm "pocket" cure to see if the dabbing situation improves.


----------



## nathan7 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's not undabbable, but different. My previous batches have had more "ooze" to them. Was that moisture and this is drier, or is it the genetics being different?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> well mine was green at first, but dried to a dark tan. after awhile i figured it had water still in it since my water was green.


My water looked like lime kool-aid....lol....when I saw that I didn't even want to pull the bags to see the hash.....
after drying in a clump for 24hrs on the pressing screen, it seemed to get darker....think this batch is gonna see the toilet!!! *FLUSH*


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 4, 2013)

ill take it dont flush it lol


----------



## nathan7 (Feb 4, 2013)

For what it's worth, my previous batches had greenish water and this one had browner greenish water.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> My water looked like lime kool-aid....lol....when I saw that I didn't even want to pull the bags to see the hash.....
> after drying in a clump for 24hrs on the pressing screen, it seemed to get darker....think this batch is gonna see the toilet!!! *FLUSH*





nathan7 said:


> My fifth? attempt at ice wax, I just jarred up 3 runs (7m, 7m, 11m) of 7 bags, a 220 (trash), 160 (very minimal, greenish), 120, 90 (discovered last time nothing in it as 90, more like 60, put it under 70, as "60" it had some but less than 70), 70, 38, and 25. In previous washes, I have used primarily Sour Tsunami FF hand machine-trim, and I have always had the 70 ("60" and 160 are new) be dabbable. This time, it was all Blue Dream FF hand machine-trim from a different grower. Previously, I have let the micro-planed hash dry 24-36 hours @ about 55-60F/50% with a small fan just to move the air around. This time I let the planed hash dry 7 days in the same conditions. It was probably to be expected that the flavor seems dissipated but curiously, it seems none of it is very dabbable. All of the grades stick together and will not tumble in their jars, and they are totally dry. It looks great, very blonde. Of the 3 runs, the first was the smallest, the 2nd the biggest, and 3rd was in the middle. Somewhere between 7 and 14 minutes for the first run, a shortish 2nd run, and foregoing the 3rd run for FF or even just this specific material might be appropriate. I will have many chances at mostly this same material. I'm working on a warm "pocket" cure to see if the dabbing situation improves.


----------



## Kalyx (Feb 5, 2013)

Genetics have everything to do with it. Sativas tend to give meltier ice wax. My favorites for full melt are OG and other Chem Dawg relatives. I have just located a cut of the "Matt Rize" Sour D out of Norcal. As in the one we've all seen so oily and melty in Matts posts. I can't wait to spin her after a living organic grow. Some varieties lend themselves better to IWE, some just fall apart and yield greener hash!

Green Water is ok IMO. We throw that out, or water it back into the ladies. Green hash is a fail for sure. Agitate gentler. To remove human error get a mini washing machine. They take the labor down a bit and improve yield and consistency. 

Don't quit, hash making is a delicate art that takes skill and experience to perfect. RIZE UP full melt is not an easy thing to mimic, everything need be dialed; from the preferably organic cultivation, to the trim and handling, to the spin and separation, and finally the finishing drying, texturing and curing. True ICE WAX is a fine achievement that requires skill and dedication. The timing of it all is what I am still trying to dial further. Just like in growing; environment and timing are tantamount!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 5, 2013)

if your hash came out green and you used frozen fresh, maybe you didnt rinse you hash good enough and water got trapped in?


----------



## mightyBUMone (Feb 6, 2013)

I made my first run of bubble tonight and I have to say I'm pretty pleased so far. I finished a little while ago and have it drying now. 
Thank you Mr. Rize for your knowledge and sharing it with the world. 

I have one question for anyone making this. If your patty breaks while your micro planing it, how do you shave up the smaller chunks? I had to settle for a few smaller left over chunks that I couldn't get through my sifter. 

So, any tips on micro planing the small stuff?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 7, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> if your hash came out green and you used frozen fresh, maybe you didnt rinse you hash good enough and water got trapped in?


if you use fresh frozen trim and start agitation before it unfreezes it will shred in the water, ruining the extract. 


mightyBUMone said:


> I made my first run of bubble tonight and I have to say I'm pretty pleased so far. I finished a little while ago and have it drying now.
> Thank you Mr. Rize for your knowledge and sharing it with the world.
> 
> I have one question for anyone making this. If your patty breaks while your micro planing it, how do you shave up the smaller chunks? I had to settle for a few smaller left over chunks that I couldn't get through my sifter.
> ...


very very carefully. i used to microplane ginger at work....


----------



## majek (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Matt awesome tutorials and videos, thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience for everyone to learn from. Just a few questions...

I have a 5 gallon set of 420 bags but I never really had enough trim to work with until now. How much trim do you think is adequate for the 5gal set?

The kushberry I am currently growing has very tiny trichomes, they are hardly visible. Is it worth trying to make bubble with this type of trim? My chemdogs on the other hand are very frosty I think they will make great extract.

Could you please explain into detail how you chill your extract before grating, in your video you say not to freeze it just chill it or the water will get mixed with the oil.

Rize up!


----------



## ClevelandOH (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys awesome info on here, I'm new to making bubble but have been a fan since I first saw it in a high times mag when I was still in high school prob almost 10 yrs ago. Anyways, had a couple quick questions: first I am wondering about agitation, I want to try to mimic the xl machine as much as possible but not sure how to do it exactly. Do u guys think its best to just sort of spin the icy mix or is a rougher agitation method needed. Does the bubblenow machine just spin to agitate? And if so, what is the mechanical action that forces it to spin? Water jets? Or some kind of agitator like a washing machine has? 

Also wondering if anyone has ever used acetone to make hash. Same principle as butane or any other solvent just doesn't seem like many people use. Just curious because we used it a lot in chemistry labs to clean glassware of fingerprints and other oils, and to dry them faster. It dissolves oils quickly and evaporates quickly as well and can be found in any hardware store. Just curious if anyone has any experience. Thanks


----------



## Countyboy88 (Feb 8, 2013)

Greetings everyone,

i havent made it all the way through this thread, so forgive me if my questions have been answered.

basically, im just wondering whats up with the price difference in bags. There is 5 gal. 8 bag sets on ebay for like $40 but some brand name bags sell the same number and size of bags for like $300+. Am i missing something here? Thanks. 

Also, ive been looking into washers and think this may be a good, cheap option for my situation, check this guy out. 
http://www.compactappliance.com/WONDERWASH-Laundry-Alternative-Wonderwash-Washing-Machine/WONDERWASH,default,pd.html?mtcpromotion=PLA>Appliances>Laundry>Portable_Washers>WONDERWASH&src=SHOPPING&gclid=CKGSzO-DqLUCFYqk4Aodv24ACA

Any thoughts on that? Im thinking, since cost is a bit of a factor for me, i might spring for a quality work bag and a cheap 8 bag set and gt one of these washers. A legit small scale setup? If the brand name bags are that much better, just say the word, ill do what i gotta do. Thanks in advance...cant wait to try my luck with some ice! Im thrilled to see that people have found a way to achieve bho like results in a cleaner way. Props!


----------



## Countyboy88 (Feb 8, 2013)

I know its a hand crank, but it would be a bit more convenient than a spoon and im not doing this all the time haha. But, im not sure if the tumbling motion is good or not?


----------



## Kalyx (Feb 9, 2013)

Cheap bags break down fast plus many other possible issues. Buy nice or buy twice. I would only go Ice-o-later, bubble bags, or essential bags but these cost more for a quality set.

IMO the point of a machine is consistency and not physically having to do the work. Hand crank eliminates these two pluses. How are you going to dab one handed while cranking? A mini washing machine (5g) will run about $100 on amazon.


----------



## Countyboy88 (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome, thanks! So def. gotta get the good bags. I think ill start there and after a run or 2 get a machine. 'Preciate the advice.

its kinds frustrating looking around at the different sites, the 4 bag sets are way cheaper, but lack the best few bags, the the 8 bag set has all the important ones, and a few extras that i prob wont need...tryin to make some money i guess haha.


----------



## ClevelandOH (Feb 9, 2013)

The expensive bags are going to be manufactured from much nicer material and will have much stronger stitching too. Also the screen sizing will have no variation whe the cheaper bags may say 100 microns but the hole sizes prob vary give or take 5-20 microns because they are much cheaper. Thnk bout $300 worth of material and labor compared to $40. They still have to make a profit so they just use cheap materials and cheap labor and end up with cheap product. 

AnywAys, I bought a set of cheap bags to start with and kind of perfect my process. Plus I couldn't find any nicer bags in stores near me. Once I start having more trim regularly I'm going to order better bags.

And one more thing country boy, u can order a smaller set of 4-5 bags and then order single bags of whatever micron size u want. Most sites have an option to select single bags. Thanks guys


----------



## biglungs (Feb 9, 2013)

^^^^^
l l l l l
what he said cheap shitty bags make shitty hash


----------



## Countyboy88 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, i think im getting the 3 bag set and then adding 2 more. The 3 bagger on fresh headies comes with 220 (of course) 73, and 25. Think ill get 2 more individual bags, prob the 45 and 120... Still debating about the 90 tho...decisions decisions haha.


----------



## montanachadly (Feb 9, 2013)

Get an 8 bag set. They are spendy but worth it. Shitty bags dont neccesarily make shitty hash. They just have shitty micron screens that may be labeled the wrong size. I was using appolo bags there cheaper. The hash is good. But i would like the good seperation that the spendy bags have. Might as well go with the spendy bags now. Thats the one thing ive learned while growing all my own meds its best to go with quality than something cheap. The cheap stuff you will have to replace again and again. The quality stuff lasts. Replacing the cheap stuff adds up to Shit i might as well have bought the spendy shit since ive went cheap three times and im already in more than if i would have went qualtiy. Make sense? Sorry havent smoked yet today.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 10, 2013)

i bought bubble bags in like 2006 and tho they didnt have too many miles til this past year, i love em. great quality. i beat the hell out of em and no probs. i got a 1 gal 8 bag set and lately just run the 220 and 25 with like half zip fresh frozen and always have good results.


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 10, 2013)

well. just spend 3 hours sorting it.... not fun at all holy shit.

this is the junk bag. theres like 5 lbs of stems in there and 1 lb of yellow and shitty fan leaves: 

the not bad stuff... small buds in here, lots of small leaves. some stems, but theyre soft and mushy. I dont have the time or patience to sort it 100%. theres like 3 lbs here: 



these are buds that I pulled off the stems... there were lots. some would have been over 1g if dried! not bad. there is 160 grams here wet. like 6 oz.








not bad considering it looked like this when I got it lol... the middle was good. the outsides was shit:








and a random picture you guys might like










so, my plan is to make this into bubble hash. any suggestions?? I got 3 bags of ice and the trim sitting in the freezer right now. should I just do 1 big clean up at the end? or half ways through? I plan on mixing it like crazy. pulling it out, putting more ice and trim in the mixing it a lot more.

im no hash expert, I dont even like making bubble hash... 10% return is way too low and I bet this willl be a 5% return run. my fingers formed some hash while sorting through it and it looked red and melty like the last hash I got... it looked delicious. not like my bubble hash that looked like blonde pressed kief  I am hoping that this weed forms some full melt hash. that would be awesome!!!


----------



## montanachadly (Feb 11, 2013)

Its worth a try. Dont wanna sound like a dick or anything but that trim all looks like pretty much garbage. I would still try it because who knows maybe its good and your camera sucks and i cant see the rest of the trim. Vacpurge if you have read this tutorial you would see that not all bud makes full melt bubble. Some strains melt nice and others not so good. When you say you are going to mix it like crazy thats not good bud makes me think you havent read this at all. If you mix it hard and rough like your saying your most likely gonna get plant material in your hash. You dont want to mix it like crazy a nice gentle agitation the first time. With my Bubble now machine like Matt uses for sub that i have if i put it on 8 mins the agitation is too much and i get a little plant material in my shit which i dont like so i do a 4-5 min and its much better. Im not sure if you have read all this info but if you havent i would go back and look at it again.


----------



## montanachadly (Feb 11, 2013)

The bubble that you make I believe is only as good as your bud and trim. High quality trim = good hash. Low quality trim = low quality hash.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2013)

only beat the trim real quick, then gently agitate the water to seperater the heads from leaf. i rotate my bucket back n forth lie a washing mashine and get awesome results. after 2 or 3 runs when im not getting much more, thats when i beat the shit out of it and do a final run. i dont get much green matter in my hash ever! iv started using only fresh frozen.


----------



## EzExtractions (Feb 12, 2013)

when microplane ing does it matter if im using the thin long one with fine teeth or should i use the big rectagle looking one with the more coarse teeth.


----------



## 808killahz (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey there aint nothing wrong with buying cheap bags when u first start. May be u cant afford really good bags atm. Or maybe u just wanna try it and see if its something u want to get into before dishing out a good amount of money. Everyone has to start somewhere...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2013)

dish it out, u will be happy! you make it back with one or 2 runs easy!


----------



## jediog (Feb 13, 2013)

word everybody keep it lit keep it irie stay blessed - california


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpL9fmz52fw


----------



## EzExtractions (Feb 14, 2013)

EzExtractions said:


> when microplane ing does it matter if im using the thin long one with fine teeth or should i use the big rectagle looking one with the more coarse teeth.


can any one shine some light on the subject>?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 14, 2013)

i was gonna watch his video on youtube again, i think he talks more about microplaning...i think the purpose is to dry it.


----------



## rastakolnikov (Feb 14, 2013)

EzExtractions said:


> can any one shine some light on the subject>?


The one with fine teeth. You need the pieces as small as possible to increase the surface area and speed up drying.


----------



## Jogro (Feb 19, 2013)

At the risk of asking something that may have already been covered (I've only read about 70 pages out of the 170+ here), can I ask Matt (or anyone else) for tips on how to make hash directly from BUDS? 

Lets say I wanted to dedicate one entire crop purely to making hash. I don't care to have *any* smokable flowers when I'm done; everything is to be used for ice-water hash. 

-Given the choice, should I use FRESH buds, FROZEN buds, or DRIED/CURED buds for this? Does it matter? For example, if possible, is it best to go right from rooted plant, harvest, immediately mince the buds then toss them right into ice water for agitation?

-Any hints or suggestions on how to best chop up/mince whole buds for best agitation in the ice water? What's the ideal consistency/size of the pieces? 

-Any other tips or tricks to consider on doing this from buds?

If this has already been covered, again, forgive me. . .maybe just point me to the relevant page(s). 

_EDIT: Just read another 50 pages here. . .still saw very little on this particular topic, except Matt saying that buds make good hash, but it doesn't make financial sense to do it. 
_

As a secondary consideration, can anyone suggest any strains in particular that are especially well-suited to making hash *from buds* (as opposed to leaf/trim)? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jogro (Feb 19, 2013)

ClevelandOH said:


> Also wondering if anyone has ever used acetone to make hash. Same principle as butane or any other solvent just doesn't seem like many people use. Just curious because we used it a lot in chemistry labs to clean glassware of fingerprints and other oils, and to dry them faster. It dissolves oils quickly and evaporates quickly as well and can be found in any hardware store. Just curious if anyone has any experience. Thanks


Its been more than a decade, but yes, back when I was younger and stupider I've made solvent hash using acetone. 

Cooked it outside on a carefully temperature controlled electric hot plate to prevent "unpleasantness". 

Its been a while, but the stuff came out dark dark green/black in color and, as you can imagine was super-sticky, like thick honey. 

This was long before the current "dab" craze. The way I'd smoke it was to take a bit with a pin, then smear it on the inside of a custom blown borosilicate glass pipe and cook the OUTSIDE of the pipe with a lighter until the oil started to smoke. Taste was a little "leafy" as you can imagine, but the oil would vaporize and you'd get a pretty smooth hit of vapor. One or two hits and that was enough. . .

Anyway, I'm not doing solvent extracts anymore. I agree with Matt and the premise of this thread that good bubble ("full melt") is FAR tastier, probably healthier, definitely safer to make, and even if it isn't quite as potent or extract-efficient as using chemical solvents, its still damn strong.


----------



## FOG99 (Feb 20, 2013)

Went to cup this weekend and finally got to taste some RIZE. 






My only complaint is that i should have bought MORE! 

SUPER DANK. SUPER CLEAN. 

RIZE UP


----------



## FOG99 (Feb 20, 2013)

My Nobyl Wax is like microplaneing chewed chewing gum. What does get grated instantly melts on itself. 



Need me some temp controll. Like Matt said, it costs money to do shit right!


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 20, 2013)

god damn that looks tasty


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2013)

can you grate it in the freezer?


----------



## axis (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 21, 2013)

pretty dark shit there! bet it still tastes yummy huh


----------



## axis (Feb 21, 2013)

its actually grey ? and iphone sunset quality. 

but hey i get bushweed for 2$ for 10 grams. so this is the best bet i guess.


----------



## axis (Feb 21, 2013)

and imho , if pressed it turns darker. i dont like the powder texture.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 21, 2013)

Jogro said:


> At the risk of asking something that may have already been covered (I've only read about 70 pages out of the 170+ here), can I ask Matt (or anyone else) for tips on how to make hash directly from BUDS?
> 
> Lets say I wanted to dedicate one entire crop purely to making hash. I don't care to have *any* smokable flowers when I'm done; everything is to be used for ice-water hash.
> 
> ...


Fresh buds, carefully cut up to separate the calyxes as much as possible. Freeze at least 24 hours in my opinion. Fresh off the plant into the ice water is an option as well.

Tiny Bomb ice wax from Sub's garden.


----------



## MichiganGrows (Feb 21, 2013)

Heres some freshly grated hash made some SilverKush. It was made using FF Trim, homemade r/o ice cubes, and r/o water. I use payload brand bags. This is the 73 micron. I spread the product out very fine and dry overnight in a cool, low humidity room.


----------



## Jogro (Feb 21, 2013)

Jogro said:


> . .can I ask Matt (or anyone else) for tips on how to make hash directly from BUDS?
> 
> Lets say I wanted to dedicate one entire crop purely to making hash. I don't care to have *any* smokable flowers when I'm done; everything is to be used for ice-water hash.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, Matt.


----------



## apollo4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanx Matt I've learned so much,quality has doubled thank u


----------



## Jester0420 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mr. Rize, I am getting ready to use your methods of water extraction and have all the supplies ready, fresh frozen sugar trim? check, zipcro 220 work bag? check, fine micro planner? check, wax paper and baking sheets? check, controlled room? check. RO water and ice? check, my only 2 problems that I have are my bubble magic 20 gallon machine came in today, and it looks diff than all the others that i have seen, it has a little filter bag in the left side where normally is a plastic cover? whats up with it? should I leave it on? take it off? or try to find the norm one? the other problem is my 5 gallon 9 bag payload set is on back order so hafta wait on them, or should I shell out the big bucks for other brand bags? here are some pics, any help, thoughts or comments would be great thanks. I look forward to trying my hand at your art form that you have been so gracious to share with us all, thanks and happy hashing!


----------



## FOG99 (Mar 5, 2013)

I once heard Matt Rize say the char is ice wax's saving grace.

I was hoping he could eloborate on the char. Is it just melted gland heads, mostly wax??? 

All i know is i hit it once and discard the char. gets to be a bitch having to clean a new screen every time. would love one of those Andy Roth full melt bowls Matt uses. $150 is steep for a single bowl though!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 5, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2013)

if you look up the composition of a trichome head, it makes perfect sense that there would be char left over:

View attachment 2556109


----------



## FOG99 (Mar 10, 2013)

i developed broncitus again? Anybody ever get that after smoking Ice Wax??? i seem to get it a couople times a year. 

My question about the char is still unanswered. I assume that the concentrated wax membranes possibly coated my lungs kinda like BHOtards who suffer from collapsed lungs. 

I am guessing that the thickness of the wax membrane and/or the amount of oil in the gland head is dependent on strain and growing technique. I must have thick wax membranes because i seem to have a lot of char left. 

Anybody care to drop some science????


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2013)

i used to get bronchitis until my girl quit smoking butts. been good for 2 years and i smoke heavy bud, wax, and oil. you hang out with cig smokers?


----------



## FOG99 (Mar 10, 2013)

actually, my woman does smoke cigs, but outside. No second hand for me.


----------



## poplars (Mar 10, 2013)

FOG99 said:


> i developed broncitus again? Anybody ever get that after smoking Ice Wax??? i seem to get it a couople times a year.
> 
> My question about the char is still unanswered. I assume that the concentrated wax membranes possibly coated my lungs kinda like BHOtards who suffer from collapsed lungs.
> 
> ...



I think it's more likely how hard you're coughing, if you cough out your hit, how hot you smoke the hash, etc. and also who you're around germ wise, etc.


----------



## FOG99 (Mar 10, 2013)

I use a hemp wick with a Ti screen and the Ice Wax rarely makes me cough. As far as germs, i dont believe that to be it. Happens way to often. 

BTW, i have been smoking Ice hash for maybe a decade now. I used to top my bowls with it untill i learned better.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2013)

anyone have one of those vacuum ovens?


----------



## biglungs (Mar 11, 2013)

FOG99 said:


> i developed broncitus again? Anybody ever get that after smoking Ice Wax??? i seem to get it a couople times a year.
> 
> My question about the char is still unanswered. I assume that the concentrated wax membranes possibly coated my lungs kinda like BHOtards who suffer from collapsed lungs.
> 
> ...



well this BHO"tard" has been smoking it since bushs first term and has no lung problems. exercise daily lets leave the oil out of this as its clearly not the cause of your health issues if u r getting bronchitis a few times a year it could b due to reasons far beyond cannabis. or maybe u have sensitive little lungs and should just vape flowers


----------



## FOG99 (Mar 11, 2013)

biglungs- I feel like you are a little butt hurt by my use of the term BHOtard. Well, It is a known FACT that people are having collapsed lung issues from smoking BHO. I really could care less what you think. I was SIMPLY ASKING A QUESTION ABOUT ICE WAX. This is the ice wax forum right! I could give a FUCK less about some BHO.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2013)

anyone wanting to microplane without a microplanecan take the patty and freeze it for about hour and take a razor blade and cut it thin n dice it up real good. keep the razor in the freezer also. when you feel the patty not chopping so easy, leave it alone in the freezer again. i cut mine in the freezer til the razor gets warm. the icewax i have this round is real nice! made from ghost train haze1 using only 2 bags,220 micron and the 25 micron. the flowers are pure lemons but the wax is lemons with an earthy finish that wasnt there before.


----------



## poplars (Mar 11, 2013)

FOG99 said:


> biglungs- I feel like you are a little butt hurt by my use of the term BHOtard. Well, It is a known FACT that people are having collapsed lung issues from smoking BHO. I really could care less what you think. I was SIMPLY ASKING A QUESTION ABOUT ICE WAX. This is the ice wax forum right! I could give a FUCK less about some BHO.



pretty sure lung collapses are reserved to those of a particular body frame (tall skinny.) not to say that bad BHO isn't extremely bad on your lungs, it's just more likely to cause many other issues before a lung collapse unless you are of that particular body frame.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## backyardagain (Mar 12, 2013)

looking for a machine and found one on amazon and was wondering if anyone here has tried it or uses it with success heres the link with both the machine and a set of bags that come with it. (http://www.amazon.com/Bubble-Easy-Extraction-Machine-gallon/dp/B005EM8QYQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363074390&sr=8-1&keywords=bubble+bag+machine)

and here is a link of the bags i own already(http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00550EHX6/ref=ox_ya_os_product)

or what other types of machines are good for under or around 200.


or what if i just went wit any old small table top washer that has the same way to drain it and around same washing time with cycles and just buy a wash bag would that work or has anyone done it? im going to try just want some opinions.

or even a hand crank just look for bubbles and to not over agitate


----------



## biglungs (Mar 12, 2013)

FOG99 said:


> biglungs- I feel like you are a little butt hurt by my use of the term BHOtard. Well, It is a known FACT that people are having collapsed lung issues from smoking BHO. I really could care less what you think. I was SIMPLY ASKING A QUESTION ABOUT ICE WAX. This is the ice wax forum right! I could give a FUCK less about some BHO.


please link me to these facts i know magweedos lung collapsed but he smokes all kinds of BHO way more than is prbly necessary. also believe he smokes oils made by other ppl i smoke oils i make and purge myself. please link me to ONE site with scientific proof that BHO is that bad for ur health


----------



## trichmasta (Mar 12, 2013)

Gonna dab some Kosher Kush/ Cheese Quake ice wax and feel great about it....ummmmm! The terps are super delish on this batch....fuely-blueberry-cheese!!

water and ice FTW!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 12, 2013)

winterizing your oil is a must in my opinion. i make fire oil with just hot water purging but i just dont like the thought of smoking concentrated wax literally. so my shopping list goes like this....reclaim system, 99% alcohol, vac oven. let me know if im forgetting anything!


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Mar 12, 2013)

> please link me to ONE site with scientific proof that BHO is that bad for ur heal


You know how to use Google, right? Just kidding, but I don't think you will find *scientific* proof at this point. I doubt any scientists are conducting real studies on BHO usage. However, the *anecdotal* evidence is enough to concern me personally. 

I have a hunch that lung collapse may be related to breathing a lot of very hot vapor and not to BHO impurities, but I'm just guessing. I try to make sure I do not smoke my bubble too hot as it takes a toll on my throat.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 12, 2013)

no proof til feds allow testing/research...


----------



## Kalyx (Mar 12, 2013)

BHO SUCKS! Ice Wax for me. I recently partnered in a tami oil company but only because other people (both patients and producers) in the industry prefer the tainted chemically derived concentrate, if it was my choice ice and water would be the only method used on our organic resins. There's plenty of BHOtard threads dunno why BHO is discussed on here so much? Matt went to college, studied chemistry and solvent extraction and won't personally use or produce BHO. It's not science just a well informed opinion based on scientific knowledge. Good enough for me to use a HEAVY dose of precautionary principle when producing/ingesting BHO (I only ingest pro made, closed system, properly vac purged BHO, made by a concentrator I trust, occasionally and usually only as part of my job.) Just because its not scientifically proven to be unhealthy doesn't mean it's not. Anecdotes is all we have due to the hypocracy of cannabis "science" on a federally controlled harmless plant (pre-chem solvent.) Take BHO chatter to those threads, a lot of the IWE crowd has tried BHO and for one or a plethora of reasons, we have moved past or around the "new" chemically concentrated "wax". IWE for the win. Danks Matt for sharing and educating. RIZE UP!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 12, 2013)

he(mr. rize) wont smoke properly made bho?


----------



## biglungs (Mar 12, 2013)

GrowBrooklyn said:


> You know how to use Google, right? Just kidding, but I don't think you will find *scientific* proof at this point. I doubt any scientists are conducting real studies on BHO usage. However, the *anecdotal* evidence is enough to concern me personally.
> 
> I have a hunch that lung collapse may be related to breathing a lot of very hot vapor and not to BHO impurities, but I'm just guessing. I try to make sure I do not smoke my bubble too hot as it takes a toll on my throat.



if u google bho and collapsed lungs u just get a bunch of crap about magweedo as if we r supposed to care. if u smoke oils made by strangers eventually u will smoke pesticides and other nasty things ppl using copper tubes dollar store tane etc.

as far as the hot goes is a hot nail thru water any hotter than a dry pipe with a lighter?


----------



## biglungs (Mar 12, 2013)

Kalyx said:


> BHO SUCKS! Matt went to college, studied chemistry and solvent extraction and won't personally use or produce BHO.


i dont know matt rize so i cant say if he really has a degree in chemistry. my friend who i have known since 01 does though he smokes oil with me all the time properly made and purged bho is fine 



greenghost420 said:


> he(mr. rize) wont smoke properly made bho?


pretty sure this is him here

[video=youtube;p7dNrjPx50E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7dNrjPx50E[/video]


----------



## poplars (Mar 12, 2013)

Kalyx said:


> BHO SUCKS! Ice Wax for me. I recently partnered in a tami oil company but only because other people (both patients and producers) in the industry prefer the tainted chemically derived concentrate, if it was my choice ice and water would be the only method used on our organic resins. There's plenty of BHOtard threads dunno why BHO is discussed on here so much? Matt went to college, studied chemistry and solvent extraction and won't personally use or produce BHO. It's not science just a well informed opinion based on scientific knowledge. Good enough for me to use a HEAVY dose of precautionary principle when producing/ingesting BHO (I only ingest pro made, closed system, properly vac purged BHO, made by a concentrator I trust, occasionally and usually only as part of my job.) Just because its not scientifically proven to be unhealthy doesn't mean it's not. Anecdotes is all we have due to the hypocracy of cannabis "science" on a federally controlled harmless plant (pre-chem solvent.) Take BHO chatter to those threads, a lot of the IWE crowd has tried BHO and for one or a plethora of reasons, we have moved past or around the "new" chemically concentrated "wax". IWE for the win. Danks Matt for sharing and educating. RIZE UP!


uh, pretty sure matt rize makes oil too... shatter bros.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 12, 2013)

i have problems with retards making bho the wrong way. when bho done properly show be as close to pure thc as fucking possible! properly...i love icewax too!!! when i could just blast this trim instead of work my ass off for this tiny bit i get back that tells you how i feel about doing shit right....


----------



## biglungs (Mar 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> no proof til feds allow testing/research...


it kinda works both ways then i can say BHO is cool u can say its not we can argue back and forth but really nobody knows shit. i gave up blunts a long time ago due to the way they made me feel if oil ever does the same i will quit using it and switch to making a mess in the kitchen again with the bags


----------



## Shawns (Mar 13, 2013)

Matt, this may seem like a stupid question but I've been reading a bit about terpenes and it says that its heat and light that degrades the terpenes so would the results be better if the whole process was done in very low light ? I know you take the heat thing very serious, making the room and such as cold as possible, so what about the light or does this not effect the terpenes as much as heat


----------



## Jester0420 (Mar 13, 2013)

all you potheads! get off your ass and help better our industry by not blowing up your house! er I mean making solventless hash! lol Thought I'd share my results from a full night of hashing the Rize way! My first attempt at full melt clear dome goodness! thanks MR. Rize! lower yield than a glass tube but...... The flavor! omg! so tasty! had 2 strains go straight purple cool aid on me in my washing machine, the mowie wowie and la confidential, both purple phenotypes, but I must have done something right because the hash came out white as a ghost! yeah boy! the mowie came out darker but only washed 6 min on soft, full melt clear dome though so I guess its just the strain genetics. I ran Tga's The Void, came out tasting like grapes, also 99% full melt! the best strain that I ran was Sweet Deep Grapefruit, havent weighed the results but the yield was way more than the LA, or Void. The next best was Super Lemon Haze, and I knew it was gonna be amazing based on the sugar trim I used but wow, whole hood smelled like lemons made my eyes water! ok guess enough bullshit Im high. Time to get onto the pictures enjoy, I know I am. Btw, I also used 100% RO water and home made RO ice, bubble magic 20 gal machine an payload 5 gal 9 bag kit, and fresh frozen trim, sat out overnight at 50F and than grated on microplaner and drying in 50F room as well, maybe 45F, its cold. One question, how long do I dry the grated hash for? how can you tell when its 100% dry? is it when it doesn't sizzle when u put it on a hot bowl? its pro been answered on here already but I dont feel like searching, thanks everyone, best thread ever for sure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2013)

this is after drying in a cupboard in a cool room. also playing with dif lighting for best pics.u can see the big unchopped pieces are dark and the small shit stayed nice n almost white! absolute fire...


----------



## Jester0420 (Mar 14, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> this is after drying in a cupboard in a cool room. also playing with different lighting for best pics.u can see the big unchopped pieces are dark and the small shit stayed nice n almost white! absolute fire...


Nice man! looking good, I dried mine overnight after it was powder and think that its dry enough now, been 24 hours since I grate it, and than pocket cured it for a couple hours and its amazing! I feel no need to do anything else with it! was playing with some and pulling it apart and putting it back in my pocket, aka taffy tec, and it looks cool, doesn't change it much though, seemed to bring out the smell more though, or am I tripping? this Tga void hash is some of the best I have ever had....trippy head high, way strong good going Subcool! thanks for the awesome strain, I have a ton a void in flower, and also running Qush for the first time, hope I got some good phenotypes! running Jacks cleaner 2 and time wreak seeds soon as I have room for my next run. No one smokes flowers around here anymore so its all Ice wax and glass tubes for me from here on out, now time to find the best strain for each, and positive effects for the patients that I help out  thanks again Matt for opening the door to your wonderful world of Ice wax, Rize up! will have more pictures up soon thanks everyone


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2013)

just got 3 people totally ghost trainwrecked with only few lil crumbs...grown men crying! absolute fire!


----------



## Dan Kone (Mar 15, 2013)

Went to CCA today and picked myself up some ice wax and shatter bros. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## biglungs (Mar 15, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> Went to CCA today and picked myself up some ice wax and shatter bros. Can't wait to try them!


ah the long boring drive up the 101 if i make it that far im going to Anderson Valley Brewing Co  plz report if it was worth the trip


----------



## Jester0420 (Mar 15, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> just got 3 people totally ghost trainwrecked with only few lil crumbs...grown men crying! absolute fire!


Just had a sit down with a medical shop.......................and the results? you can now find my product at Northern Specialty Health in Houghton MI!!!!! Thanks Matt Rize Big ++++REP Check it out if your ever in the UP aka middle a nowhere, they will have 73 super lemon haze full melt!, la con 73 full melt, sweet deep grapefruit 73-90 , and TGA the Void full melt, will try to get pics up with a microscope camera when I get a chance looks like light brown sugar amazing smell and effects thanks and happy medicating everyone.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 15, 2013)

Shawns said:


> Matt, this may seem like a stupid question but I've been reading a bit about terpenes and it says that its heat and light that degrades the terpenes so would the results be better if the whole process was done in very low light ? I know you take the heat thing very serious, making the room and such as cold as possible, so what about the light or does this not effect the terpenes as much as heat


Well sunlight is much stronger than normal light bulbs. But I do suggest you dry and cure in the dark. Same with long term storage.


Dan Kone said:


> Went to CCA today and picked myself up some ice wax and shatter bros. Can't wait to try them!


Yee! Let us know.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2013)

pocket cure just carrying the wax in your pocket allday? seems self explanitory lol


----------



## montanachadly (Mar 15, 2013)

Once again i must show my most humble thanks of gratitude to Matt Rize for teaching us all how to make world class bubble. This unfortunatly doesnt mean that we will all be able to make world class bubble. Because anyone that knows anything and has listened to Mr Rize knows that you must first have awsome Trim to make awsome bubble. Heres a few pictures of My latest run I did using Timewreck from TGA mixed in with a little bit of Chernobyl also from TGA and also Bloodwreck crosses. I just cant get enuff of the flavor thats retained when making great Ice wax. Temps always consistently being low throughout my process really shows in my end result compared to when i first started making bubble. This bubble has an earthy taste from the Timewreck with a rotten mango hint from the chernobyl trim. all 100% full melt.


----------



## Kalyx (Mar 15, 2013)

I wish people in my state had more love for IWE. I want every patient to have the flavor and potency experience of a true ice wax. Any suggestions on getting producers on board? Seems like edibles and solvent gets the lions share of the trim here. Possibly the mediocre skills and product of these producers is just not proper inputs for IWE anyhow? One things for sure, they have a lot of LARF.


----------



## Dan Kone (Mar 16, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> Yee! Let us know.


The icewax was pretty incredible. We don't have good cold water down here, certainly not any like that. We dabbed the cold water and it worked pretty well. A++ on the flavor (chemband). In terms of pure quality, second to none. Congrats

Haven't tried the shatter yet, but I'll let you know.


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2013)

Kalyx said:


> I wish people in my state had more love for IWE. I want every patient to have the flavor and potency experience of a true ice wax. Any suggestions on getting producers on board? Seems like edibles and solvent gets the lions share of the trim here. Possibly the mediocre skills and product of these producers is just not proper inputs for IWE anyhow? One things for sure, they have a lot of LARF.


having switched to edibles recently because of lung problems, I'm starting to realize why they have such a massive share of the trim


----------



## Kalyx (Mar 16, 2013)

My lungs creak sometimes from too many bong sessions, and joints produce a bit more hacking and lung butter coming up. Once again IWE for the win. Before I got a real rig I used my large beaker bong to dab IWE and still no ill effects noticed. I like edibles they help me smoke way less. The one hang up for me when eaticating is uncontrollable cottonmouth, no matter how hydrated I am and how much I drink. That and it's not as controllable and way worse if overdone than smoking. I am a parent now so can't get over medded and be not functional.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 16, 2013)

poplars said:


> having switched to edibles recently because of lung problems, I'm starting to realize why they have such a massive share of the trim


you still have that lung thing going on? that's poopy, i know how you love your dabs.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2013)

that last batch i made was with only 2 bags 220 and 25. today im running the 220 160 120 90 45 and 25 bags. this will increase my quality even further which doesnt seem possible! was thinking maybe omit the 90 bag, any thoughts?


----------



## Kalyx (Mar 18, 2013)

If I omit any of those micron sizes its the 25. It yields lower quality and very slow drainage.


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 18, 2013)

Holy hell, 4 days to make it through this thread.

Great info, it will change how I approach my hash.


----------



## Kalyx (Mar 18, 2013)

Your location sounds perfect!


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 18, 2013)

Kalyx said:


> Your location sounds perfect!


Sadly, my first harvest won't be until mid-summer. At least that gives me time to get a chest freezer!


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> you still have that lung thing going on? that's poopy, i know how you love your dabs.



haha aww.... sadly no more dabs for me, I've had my fun with them, now Ill just share with everyone else


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2013)

25 bag is separate from rest because of the drainage


----------



## acid42 (Mar 22, 2013)

Once again, thanks Matt Rize!!

Although I'm not anywhere close to matt's level of quality, after a few tries of following his directions very closely I have finally achieved beautiful %100 full melt bubble. I'm very pleased with the final product, it dabs like BHO and honestly gets me just as lifted. I made a little vid to show off haha:

[video=youtube_share;TEXXDHtyoAI]http://youtu.be/TEXXDHtyoAI[/video]

RIZE UP!!


----------



## Jester0420 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow, the response for my ice wax has been insane at the medical shops! they cant keep it in stock! I cant grow/make it fast enough! turns out there is much love for full melt Ice wax in the midwest! thanks again Matt Rize! you are indeed the man. Thanks for helping me jump into the game in a huge way!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2013)

im thinking i shouldve used a 73 instead of 90 bag, yield wouldve been better and most likely wouldve still been full melt.


----------



## Kalyx (Mar 22, 2013)

Use all your bags every run, at least on the first pull to see what your input that time yields in each micron size. Each time the material/process changes slightly. If running large amounts of same input, on the first run see what pulls best out of ALL bags THEN omit ones as you see fit. Not running the 73 mixed all the melty grade in with the less or not melty 38. All the hash comes out still, just not as desirable quality IMO.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2013)

well it went to the 45... next time ill be running 160 120 73 45


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 23, 2013)

Jester0420 said:


> Wow, the response for my ice wax has been insane at the medical shops! they cant keep it in stock! I cant grow/make it fast enough! turns out there is much love for full melt Ice wax in the midwest! thanks again Matt Rize! you are indeed the man. Thanks for helping me jump into the game in a huge way!


I wish I was you right now...so busy helping patients and growing. Eventually I hope to be helping in the medical community.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2013)

i need to know what kind of screens those ones with the copper or brass ring around the edge? name brand or site to grab em? thanks


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2013)

im killing these brass ones


----------



## Jester0420 (Mar 23, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I wish I was you right now...so busy helping patients and growing. Eventually I hope to be helping in the medical community.


sounds like you are helping!  making ice wax is a labor of love though, takes alot longer to do right than any other method that I have done or use. But.... the patients love it! the strong effects of bho without any of the negatives! everyone wins


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 23, 2013)

i ran 220 190 160)=trash (90 73 45 = keeper been working for me so far. tried the 25 sometimes to but till i get extended walls im not doing it,


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 24, 2013)

making ice wax is a labor of love though, takes alot longer to do right than any other method.

Until I can do enough studying up on ice hash I won't try it again only do to the need to yield the most I can in concentrate and in a easier method. Though, full melt ice wax is the best! Can't wait until I feel I have the spare time to make some great ice wax with great yields!


----------



## Jester0420 (Mar 24, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> i ran 220 190 160)=trash (90 73 45 = keeper been working for me so far. tried the 25 sometimes to but till i get extended walls im not doing it,


a 120 bag would make your 90 much better I have found, hope it helps , also payload bags are the bomb! cheap, quality and extended mesh! cant lose!


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 26, 2013)

i actually ran the 120 instead this time before seeing this and i have ti agree my 73 came out alot lighter and better at melting. and if you pick it up it almost feels like kif,


----------



## Grindin8732 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ways up everyone, been using dry trim and was going to try fresh frozen in a couple weeks when I harvest, but have a couple questions.. Do i need to let it sit in the ice water before agitating? If so, for how long? And I was gonna invest in a nicer set of bags, any recommendations?


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 29, 2013)

id let it sit 20 30 minuets with good frozen trim and for bags id look for something with extended walls if you plan on doing alot through it and a better name brand for the better stitching


----------



## Kalyx (Mar 30, 2013)

10 minute soak for fresh frozen


----------



## Grindin8732 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Kalyx, any brand recommendations for bags? I was looking at the payloads but there are so many brands out


----------



## iloveyoumj (Mar 31, 2013)

Amazon has the 5 bag by iPower for 32 bucks. Have not tried them yet, plan to test it out next weekend. Seem nicely made though. Good reviews.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005TY2MFS


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Mar 31, 2013)

iloveyoumj said:


> Amazon has the 5 bag by iPower for 32 bucks. Have not tried them yet, plan to test it out next weekend. Seem nicely made though. Good reviews.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005TY2MFS


why are these so inexpensive compared to the brand names? is this a typical case of you get what you pay for, and these bags will be in the trash in 6 months, or is it really not worth buying the brand name ones?


----------



## Baywatcher (Mar 31, 2013)

My first set were cheap Amazon sets. Cheap stitching, questionable materials. I have a set of bubblebags on the way. At least I only threw away $50 on them.


----------



## KBkiller42 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Matt what is the ideal temperature for drying your hash? I heard in one video that your drying temperature is around 50 degrees. What if my room temperature is well above that? Should i try drying inside a cooler?


----------



## Grindin8732 (Apr 3, 2013)

I made a small batch using fresh frozen today and it came out green, trying to figure out what I did wrong..
i loaded the work bag and let it soak for ten minutes then hand stirred for 4 min, let sit for 5 min then strained with 190, 160, 73, 45, and 25. I've used the same methods but with dry cured then frozen trim and got great results so I don't know where I went wrong, any help or advise would be appreciated!


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 3, 2013)

Just finished microplaning a mixed batch.


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 3, 2013)

Spun OGs today. At least 3 piles with the full melt sheen! Dry dry dry... DABS!


----------



## nathan7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Kalyx et. al.,

How long do YOU dry the patty before micro-planing? I have experimented with drying it about 24 hours in a cool room in a drying rack as well as drying it on frequently changed paper towels in the refrigerator for an hour or so and many variations in between. I've only ever had my 70 be truly dabbable. After zesting, I have dried for between 24 hours and 2 weeks in the same cool room. One issue is my humidity is not controlled. It seems my best results came in my first couple batches. My bags look to be clean, we rinse them backwards immediately after use. My washer is clean, we run heated water through it before use and rinse it well after use. I have run 3 different strains, mostly FF and on Sunday dry frozen. Thanks all! Rize up!


----------



## cannachef (Apr 4, 2013)

Grindin8732 said:


> I made a small batch using fresh frozen today and it came out green, trying to figure out what I did wrong..
> i loaded the work bag and let it soak for ten minutes then hand stirred for 4 min, let sit for 5 min then strained with 190, 160, 73, 45, and 25. I've used the same methods but with dry cured then frozen trim and got great results so I don't know where I went wrong, any help or advise would be appreciated!


my guess would be becuase there is no need to soak when you are using fresh frozen matierial. you soak when using dry material to rehydrate it, in hopes of not letting the chlorophyll into the hash.

edit - also i'm not sure that you need to let it sit after the stir, this is just my opinion, but using a sprayer on the bag after immediatly pulling it up and letting it drain should be enough. the faster you move with the cool temps you have the better.


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 4, 2013)

The cookie sheet above ended up as right at 32g. The breakdown was (micron/g): 160/1, 120/11.5, 90/4.15, 73/5.3, 45/5.6, 25/4.4. I didn't weigh it, but it was around 4-5 oz of dry trim. Based on the mixed bowl I just hit from scraping the cookie tray, it is *not* going to be productivity-enhancing  Couch enhancing is more like it.


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 4, 2013)

You should still soak fresh frozen. It can get very brittle when frozen just like dry. Green can result from shredding leaf while too frozen/brittle. Some varieties also have leaves that shred easier no matter what. (Not good IWE plants)

When to grate is a key part of creating true Ice Wax. Ideal drying temp., grating temp., and timing will vary with each trim batch(grow)/hash run and also by variety (resin profile). IME the meltier varieties need to be cooler to even grate. 
Drying should be slowed by BOTH cool temp and proper humidity. The idea is to initially "dry" it cool and at the correct humidity (thus rate) to the perfect grating point, but grate it before its "completely dry" and traps water/moisture in at the microscopic level. (This is what makes most bubble hash bubble so much, trapped water finally escaping! and IMO is a sign of IWE that could have been made better, not a sign of dankness!) Increasing the surface area before it heats up and the oils and water can more easily mix is what I am currently working on. The season is against me now though... Can't wait to move further north!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2013)

IMO freeze your patty and grating materials asap and grate after 30-60 minutes , you want the water out as fast as possible. also i dont soak my fresh frozen more than one minute. i run 2 times real gentle to get good shit, then beat the fuck out of it to make sure nothings left behind and my hash hasnt been green yet! all beat by hand and kept real cold. i do almost everything standing at my freezer lol


----------



## cannachef (Apr 5, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> IMO freeze your patty and grating materials asap and grate after 30-60 minutes , you want the water out as fast as possible. also i dont soak my fresh frozen more than one minute. i run 2 times real gentle to get good shit, then beat the fuck out of it to make sure nothings left behind and my hash hasnt been green yet! all beat by hand and kept real cold. i do almost everything standing at my freezer lol


freezing the patty will lock all the moisture in.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2013)

i grate and dry asap, i also forgot to mention i dry the patty as much as i can before freezing it .


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Apr 5, 2013)

> freezing the patty will lock all the moisture in


Do you have a reference for that? I find it surprising since freezers are fairly dry environments. This should cause moisture to come to the surface of the hash and evaporate. This is why modern self-defrosting freezers are more prone to causing food to get freezer burn. My own experience is that my hash *seems* to drys more quickly after being frozen and I attribute that to the moisture being pulled to the surface as it solidifies, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ i was thinking the same. i also forget that everyone isnt making small amounts like me so i dont have to spend alot of time drying.


----------



## cannachef (Apr 5, 2013)

GrowBrooklyn said:


> Do you have a reference for that? I find it surprising since freezers are fairly dry environments. This should cause moisture to come to the surface of the hash and evaporate. This is why modern self-defrosting freezers are more prone to causing food to get freezer burn. My own experience is that my hash *seems* to drys more quickly after being frozen and I attribute that to the moisture being pulled to the surface as it solidifies, but I'm just guessing.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xh30XXXC3A


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2013)

how would the cannachef make cannasoda?


----------



## cannachef (Apr 5, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how would the cannachef make cannasoda?


that is a great question, and something i planned to look into at some point. Im guessing it'll take a bit of a investment for the right equipment.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Apr 5, 2013)

cannachef said:


> that is a great question, and something i planned to look into at some point. Im guessing it'll take a bit of a investment for the right equipment.


with a basic beer making setup, it is easy to make root beer and flavored sodas.......wine and mead. I'm going to hunt down a recipe and check this out.....I have all equipment already I think.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ make a thread and shoot me the link when you do please!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 6, 2013)

Sooo, what the frick is going on when you are doing things exactly the way it is suppossed to be done and it is still green????? Apparently I'm not doing things right but I really don't know what I'm doing wrong??????


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you using wet or dry trim? What size bags? Green = beat-up plant matter.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 6, 2013)

I have did it all, wet frozen, wet fresh, dry frozen, dry not frozen! Green, orange, and white bags! When I say I do it exactly like Matt does in the video, I mean I do it exactly like he does it!!!!! I agitate for 10 minutes with a machine! It's good but just doesn't look good!!!


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 6, 2013)

You might want to try and 8-bag set for better separation, but it also may simply be that Matt simply uses a better starting product.


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 6, 2013)

Agreed it is probably the farm and not the extractor. Some herb doesn't hold up to IWE. Keep in mind also that it has taken years to go from bubble to ice wax for most of us hash makers. Matt did you a favor, just read up and practice. Growing (and varieties) has as much or more to do with getting to ice wax as the actual extraction. Dank in Dank out Rize UP!


----------



## OLD DUDE (Apr 6, 2013)

The strange thing is maybe 1 in 10 times it turns out perfect and I have no fucking idea why gonna make some later today, maybe I will add the bag above the white bag, I do have a complete set!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 6, 2013)

im about to make some tonight myself!


----------



## HAZEOHOLIC (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey rize don't know if this question has been asked I could not find it but if the hash stays lit what does that mean good? Or bad? Thanks


----------



## cannachef (Apr 6, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I have did it all, wet frozen, wet fresh, dry frozen, dry not frozen! Green, orange, and white bags! When I say I do it exactly like Matt does in the video, I mean I do it exactly like he does it!!!!! I agitate for 10 minutes with a machine! It's good but just doesn't look good!!!


high quality trim only needs to be washed for about 3 min. that is why you are getting the green. if i wash for 10 min i get green too, but at 3 min. i get gold. i go 3 min first run, and 6-8 second run. once i insulate everything i will most likely try 3 - 3 min. washes.


----------



## nathan7 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kalyx said:


> You should still soak fresh frozen. It can get very brittle when frozen just like dry. Green can result from shredding leaf while too frozen/brittle. Some varieties also have leaves that shred easier no matter what. (Not good IWE plants)
> 
> When to grate is a key part of creating true Ice Wax. Ideal drying temp., grating temp., and timing will vary with each trim batch(grow)/hash run and also by variety (resin profile). IME the meltier varieties need to be cooler to even grate.
> Drying should be slowed by BOTH cool temp and proper humidity. The idea is to initially "dry" it cool and at the correct humidity (thus rate) to the perfect grating point, but grate it before its "completely dry" and traps water/moisture in at the microscopic level. (This is what makes most bubble hash bubble so much, trapped water finally escaping! and IMO is a sign of IWE that could have been made better, not a sign of dankness!) Increasing the surface area before it heats up and the oils and water can more easily mix is what I am currently working on. The season is against me now though... Can't wait to move further north!


Thanks so much Kalyx and everyone else for the pointers. Each time we do a load, I look for anything we can do differently to be more in accordance with Mr. Rize's instructions. I have been drying in a closet with a fan at about 65% humidity/65 deg. F. I know both are too high, so I have been considering how to do more of the processing and drying in a cooler, dryer environment, and with summer coming that 65 might go to 75ish.

I had a wonderful brainstorm and I am excited to try this new process. I have an under counter ice make/refrigerator that was cleaned thoroughly and dedicated to making clean ice with no food taste for attempting to produce ice wax from day 1. In the week preceding wash day, we collect 5-6 large turkey bags of ice.

*Ziploc-style bags are made of stinky plastic and are permeable to odor/flavor intrusion. IMO avoid them altogether. Use non-permeable turkey (oven) bags. I've seen too many Ziplocs on Instagram.
*
It was realized that the humidity in the ice maker refrigerator is 40% and the temp is 39 deg. F. The washing machine sits directly beside it. The new plan is to wash (cold with ice), scrape (still cold), put each grade as it is collected directly in refrigerator to dry on screen/paper towel (cold & dry). After the patty dries and chills a couple hours with several paper towel changes, grate it with the zester from the freezer, and put the expected dabbable grades (70 only so far) back in the refrigerator on the empty shelf to dry. I did some research on dehumidifiers and found that of the 3 types, the desiccant type work best at cold temperatures, so I will put a new Eva Dry 500 renewable in the refrigerator to wick out the added humidity of the hash.

I am not yet convinced that freezing before zesting traps water in. I have a much better time zesting frozen vs. chilled-only patties. Oil or wax and water don't mix. Aren't we dealing with essential oil inside wax trichome protective shells? IWE would not work if the water dissolved or got into the extract?

I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## rastakolnikov (Apr 7, 2013)

nathan7 said:


> I am not yet convinced that freezing before zesting traps water in. I have a much better time zesting frozen vs. chilled-only patties. Oil or wax and water don't mix. Aren't we dealing with essential oil inside wax trichome protective shells? IWE would not work if the water dissolved or got into the extract?
> I'll let you know how it works.


As i understand it, Matt's argument is that grating the frozen patties breaks open the wax trichome shells. This allows the possibility of the essential oils forming an emulsion with the melting water and trapping it into your hash.

At least i think that's what he said, i haven't watched the video in a while.


----------



## nathan7 (Apr 7, 2013)

You are pretty well correct I believe that is what he says, I'm just not yet convinced it goes down like that.



rastakolnikov said:


> As i understand it, Matt's argument is that grating the frozen patties breaks open the wax trichome shells. This allows the possibility of the essential oils forming an emulsion with the melting water and trapping it into your hash.
> 
> At least i think that's what he said, i haven't watched the video in a while.


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Apr 7, 2013)

An emulsion can't really "trap" water, it can only hold it temporarily and make the water evaporate more slowly. For example, if you put mayonnaise under a heat lamp, it will certainly dry out.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 7, 2013)

^^the possibility is key word!


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 7, 2013)

so heres one for you guys. 

I got a friend who made this very nice bubble hash. its about the size of a hockey puck from each run. and there is about 10 of them. he doesnt know what sized micron bag is used. but it was 20 gal I believe. and boy is this stuff ever potent. it is full melt, but extremely sticky and wet still. its like a hockey puck. the outside it dry and firm, but once you rip it open, it looks like this on the inside: http://myhealthypassion.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/3-musketeers.jpg

it wasnt dried/cured properly for sure. and even after a month or 2 its still sitting in a hockey puck form and not dried. he sold me 10 grams and I ripped it into a few chunks and it dried into 7 grams.. id imagine if I powdered it and let it dry it woulda been 5 or less!!!! 

how would a guy make this stuff hard, and microplane it? it seems to stay soft and sticky??

thanks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 7, 2013)

does it smell like mold after sitting wet for a month?


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 7, 2013)

no. it is absoultely delicious stuff. nothing negative about this it all. if you rip it up and let it dry it turns into very stick stuff.. like half honey oil pretty much already melting. I even put some in the vac chamber and its primo stuff even afterwards. full melt all the way. I shoulda got some pictures of it. but it looked just like the insides of that chocolate bar.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 7, 2013)

wow! i need one of those pucks! lol sounds like pure oil type shit , is there was any moisture it would stink like shit. yum yum does it taste better before drying it out? might be drying terps out or something lol


----------



## trichmasta (Apr 8, 2013)

What would be the purpose of putting full melt in the vac?? Lol...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2013)

LOL i didnt even think about that! ^^ purging it of evil spirits!


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2013)

lmfao purging the full melt of evil spirits...funny shit


----------



## rastakolnikov (Apr 8, 2013)

trichmasta said:


> What would be the purpose of putting full melt in the vac?? Lol...


Could you use a vacuum to dry the hash quicker?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2013)

i was going to grab a few more razors to do some icewax and figured wth, lets get a microplane. so happy i did! the blade was awesome but this powders the wax so nice! rize up!


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome to the party! The planing is the second cold art. The first is clean separation. 

Off to Germany for a month just when the trim is starting to roll in. It can wait frozen in all the freezers until the extract artist returns. I'm not about to lend out my gear and let the boys ruin a bunch of good glands. Its so funny how all the info is right here but WE still have to teach everyone. (Or just let them make a green mess, and then they come right back to the extract artist.) Its not as easy as stir and strain as we all know. 
When I have my IWE I don't even like to mess up my buzz with combusting flowers! IWE for the WIN: pure, potent, extract art! Got shatter OG wax on my nail before I leave! Full melt 90, 70, even 38! is dabbing like a champ! Hash it up while I'm gone. Hopefully I will pick up another 8 bag set from Mila herself when I am in A-dam for the 420 party!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2013)

clean separation as in separating glands from green?


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 12, 2013)

Working hard, got our garden started, TGA all the way. Check out the new minitube and some GREASE

[video=youtube;pEIqBWGbUFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEIqBWGbUFc[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 12, 2013)

that sourdeez wax is rediculious!


----------



## montanachadly (Apr 12, 2013)

I had to mix some Ace of Spades trim with some Space bomb to make a batch of hash both resin profiles of the two pheno types had the big resin heads that where nice and oily. Anyway i figured why not i gotta have a good batch of personal hash cause im almost out and down to the last of my Timewreck hash. Anyway it turned out great. So once again i had to come over to Matt Rizes thread and say thank you Mr Rize again to show my greatfullness to him for showing us all how to make the ice wax. Thank you again. View attachment 2613523View attachment 2613530View attachment 2613531View attachment 2613532View attachment 2613533View attachment 2613534Love making hash in the garage when its cold out works awsome everytime. 


Also Mr. Rize when you make subcools hash with the Timewreck trim will you post pictures and show us all take a dab for us and post it on Youtube i was like the 10th to view your vid on youtube today. So please I wanna see what awsomeness you create with the timewreck and get your opinion on what you think of that strain as a hash strain. I fucken loved making hash with it and i cant wait to go through and find that winner that i know is in that timewreck cross that tastes amazing with that awsome resin coverage. Sub Started his Timewrecks when i finished mine and when i saw how much resin a couple of them produced I couldnt wait to see what you would do with the trim. So please bud i know sub will show us but you gotta atleast give us a quick peek. Rizin up in the Big Sky state.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 13, 2013)

'Juice Puddle' you're the man Matt...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2013)

time for juiceman to juice!


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 13, 2013)

put it in the vacuum to dry it quicker than letting it sit out. gets rid of the moisture, they didnt let it fully dry. what damage could the chamber do?

next time I call him ill buy a few gs to experiment with and show you guys some pictures. this is some weird lookin hash. very nice stuff. heres a teaser of what hes brought over before:












the weird thing is that its all the same material used. and the same 2 bags that he doesnt know the micron of. and yet all the pucks turned out different???


----------



## remyaz0 (Apr 14, 2013)

My first time making hash, always used trim for butter. Have 5 more plants to do this was first test run anything I should do better?

I only used the 220, 120, 45, 25... I think when i do rest of plants though I will use 220 120 90 45.

[video=youtube;DolrhMccQDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DolrhMccQDo[/video]

Pic of plant i just harvested..


----------



## remyaz0 (Apr 14, 2013)

iloveyoumj said:


> Amazon has the 5 bag by iPower for 32 bucks. Have not tried them yet, plan to test it out next weekend. Seem nicely made though. Good reviews.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005TY2MFS


I actually used the 8 bag set to make the above hash.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2013)

i use bags 220 160 73 45. depends on how much wax im expecting in return. i dont want to run 8 bags on a run thatll get 1g. a g in each bag hell yea! this last batch iv been keepin cold in the fridge...


----------



## nathan7 (Apr 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> this last batch iv been keepin cold in the fridge...


I thought about that but decided against the possibility of condensation forming on the inside of the glass jar.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

i thought that had happened but false alarm, its been in there all week and no problems. if you dry it right you shouldnt get any condensation.


----------



## nathan7 (Apr 16, 2013)

nathan7 said:


> You are pretty well correct I believe that is what he says, I'm just not yet convinced it goes down like that.


After this last batch, I am thoroughly convinced. Matt has experienced and knows you must remove the moisture ASAP, and it must stay cold, for phenomenal results. None of my previous batches can be called ice wax. Again, I have new ideas for the next batch.

I will follow up on my other post about the refrigerator in another post soon.


----------



## nathan7 (Apr 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i thought that had happened but false alarm, its been in there all week and no problems. if you dry it right you shouldnt get any condensation.


Yes that's true, where would moisture come from if there is none in there in the first place?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

magic i guess


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 18, 2013)

rize up! time for mr rize to share more secrets....please.


----------



## montanachadly (Apr 19, 2013)

Shout outs to Matt Rize once again for passing on the wisdom to making the best hash possible. Theres no way my hash would be this good without following the RIZE way. So as the cold days get fewer and fewer here in Montana I am trying to get most of my trim made into wax. So the latest run was some Agent Orange and Cheesequake. 

Agent Orange/ cheesequake. 120View attachment 2622822View attachment 2622823View attachment 2622824View attachment 2622825

Agent Orange/ cheesequake 90View attachment 2622826View attachment 2622827View attachment 2622828View attachment 2622829Once again The Rize method and the TGA genetics kill it. Nothing better than great homeade all natural Ice wax. RO water and Ice + TGA organic trim = killer wax


----------



## kush fario (Apr 20, 2013)

gorgeous! just gorgeous!


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 22, 2013)

I just got back from Amsterdam. All the ice-o-later (their term for bubble hash) I saw and tried is not even close to what we all now know is possible danks to this thread. RIZE UP!

The Ice-o-later was selling for 18e/g almost twice as much as the great import hashes I was trying. (Hash was the same price per gram as the flowers, mostly chemmy hydro, why would I pay to buy flower here?!) I only bought half a gram ice-o-later because it was dark and pressed just like everything else, grams of all the imports were bought and enjoyed (except their best seller TTcreme hash from Morocco). All they said when I asked why the higher price was because its the most potent. It was right in the ball park with all the other hashes I tried, nothing special in the flavor or potency department IMO, its smell and super shiny taffy texture was a bit above the rest tho. I can't wait to get home to my og and blackberry kush IWE, real next level hash that will take a while to get into commercial production outside Cali. Oh yeah and to be back smoking some love and light organic medicine again!!! If you are in the DAM I highly recommend coffeshop media as they have an all organic (bio is what the dutch call it) menu and lots of hash on the menu too. Just a real nice quality shop. Should have tried their Amnesia Haze Ice-o-later but had to catch the train =[ Theres never enough time when on a trip!!! Especially to Europe!

The secrets are all right here everybody, as montanachadly is nicely showing, study up RIZE UP, blaze some true IWE!


----------



## hyroot (Apr 22, 2013)

I heard the same thing you are saying. We do it better. Ive been following Rize's methods for a min. I don't have the machine yet. I use bubble bags only. Through trial and error and with guidance of Rize. Mixing by hand with a wooden spoon. Produces better quality than using a drill or egg beater mixer. Of course quality of water and ice plays a role too.

I'm anti bho..its butane geez. Might as well be huffing on paint thinner. No one prefilters the butane prior to making bho. Or most don't even vaccuum purge or even cure.........


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank Ganja that BHO has not made it over here! That stuff is not hash its chemical concentrate (sketchy little cough, sketchy little cough)
IWE for the win!!! When I get home I gotta sell my third of a tami!!! (LOL I only bought in cause they led me to believe I would get to try my art with some of the trim, IWE is the only hash I will work all day to create and happily put in my lungs!)


----------



## montanachadly (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah Kalyx i totally agree with you on the hash situation in amsterdam. Ive been over there twice in the last 6 months and went to probably 90+ coffee shops looking for good hash. Needless to say there was a few places with OK hash like Grey Area had some ok Iceolator and i cant remember the name of the other shop i have it written down its like myrsol or something like that. There Americans from Cali that opened a shop and they do it right for the most part. Last time i went to the Dam i took some of my Space bomb ice wax with me and smoked a few peeps out like a few guys working at Paradise seeds and this chick at DNA grow shop. A week is def not enuff time to spend in the Amsterdam you could spend a week just window shopping in the red light. The Dutch are the kinda people that resist change it seems like there talking to some of them. They all admit my hash was awsome but said they could get stuff at coffee shop just as good fuck that. I didnt wanna start arguments just showing them how to up there game. Some of the Dutch where hip to the fact of upping there game others where more resistant to change. Even the Flowers in most coffee shops is subpar if your used to Cali bud or your own Fire. I am actually going back again in September to possibly make some hash for one of the seed companies for the cup in November this trip I actually wont have to pay for. So anyone can do it Follow the Rize method fine tune your art of hash making. Then after that take your killer Ice wax over to Amsterdam and show them whats up you might get offered a one time gig.


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Apr 22, 2013)

*

11-23-2010, 11:34 AM#84​Matt Rize 





HashmasterMr. Ganja












































Join DateSep 2010
LocationNorth BayPosts4,259Journal Entries4

[h=2]




[/h]




Originally Posted by swishsweet 
What are your personal opinions on bubble hash vs. honey oil? I am finishing my first grow soon and I was considering investing in a bubble bag set or just being cheap and making my own honey oil. I have never made either one, and I have only ever smoked bubble hash once but it was BOMB! I feel like bubble hash looks much easier to store then honey oil but looks a lot more complicated to make. Is a set of bubble bags durable enough to last many hash pulls? Is it worth the money? Why am I asking so many QUESTIONS!?



"Okay, Ill come out of the closet and say that I used to work at a well known dispensary. While working there I convinced them to stop carrying BHO as there was a lot of bad local press about idiots blowing up apartments. But properly purged BHO is awesome, and rare IMO. Good BHO should not be sticky or oily, but more like an off white-wax, imo of course






Yes, the bubble gear is worth buying and lasts forever. The actual drain bags last literally decades. The work bag that comes with the machines gets beat up and will need to be replaced after... I'll say... around 200 pounds of trim if you take care if it well.

As for worth the money... yes. Any hash you make will be worth at least 20/gram commercially. my suggestion would be to make your bubble as good as you can. Smoke it with your grower friends. Then convince them to let you make their hash, for a commission of half the final product.

I would try (if you are on a budget) to just buy the bags you need to get started. The 45, the 120, and the 190."

So why now are you so thankful that something that's potentially awesome isn't around? I mean you could say the explosions, and thats a problem. But its also common sense to not blast inflammable gas in unventilated areas. You could make ice hash thats just as bad to smoke or worse, by accident, easily. (Mold) I mean not one person here should be able to say they've never lit their pipe with a butane lighter, with far dirtier butane in it. ​
​

*


----------



## UpperLeftStone (Apr 23, 2013)

Cant wait to try it out


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 24, 2013)

Montanachadly - Congrats on the covered trip. I hope they take the lesson and good notes. I wonder if IWE hasnt taken hold here just due to the fact that the import hash seems SOOO affordable, especially to those that buy in bulk. They charge 2-4 times for ice hash from dutch imports as the imported stuff. They let the pros in Morocco, do it as they have for generations. It is hard work and maybe thats it too. FOR SURE the dutch do not like change.... they are still growing all the second and third wave varietals that were big in the US like twenty years ago. I guess name recognition tops quality and new varieties are available in seed form and then the shops all have White Widow and Skunk 1 for sale??!!


----------



## montanachadly (Apr 24, 2013)

Its also alot to do with the trim. The type of resin of the plant makes a difference in the end result also. Some plants ive noticed arent as full melt as others. I like the really oily resin to work with its so much fun thats what i was trying to explain to them. I was showing them pictures of some of my TGA shit i have run and explained what kinda plants you wanted to make good bubble. When i was there last time i got to see some pretty good size grows outside of the city. I am just all about the free trip and the opportunity to work with an amount of trim and shit that Matt gets to work with. Im just pretty stoked about that too see how much i get in the bags after agitating it and breaking the heads off. Thats the part im really looking forward too collection and rinsing cleaning it.


----------



## montanachadly (Apr 24, 2013)

The whole process actually should be pretty fun told them it would be tits if they could get me a walk in freezer to work in.


----------



## Kalyx (Apr 24, 2013)

Ya I live in the desert (only for one more year, then moving WAY north, and out East to show them whats up with the western style IWE) and I am currently searching for a shared facility for IWE and edibles. Walk in Freezer or at least some big AC units would be the shizz! I love the cold even though I am skinny and need to layer to be comfortable in it. (A 60 mile day carving snomos in the deep pow anyone?!!!) When I am spinning fast out in the cold, it keeps me moving faster to not freeze solid so the hash and the time it takes are both improved. Except my 25 degree run where my patties were crystalizing on the drying screen before the moisture wicked out!!! Interestingly this (outdoor grown) hash run came out very full flavored and melty. It was mostly Flo and even the 38 is dabbable and lots of full melt 70 and some 90. Running big loads and big machines is great... specially when you need a bigger spoon to get the piles out in one swipe!!! Too cool bro, have fun out there, but like you already said don't hold your breath for the dutch to jump on the IWE train. Slow and steady seems to be the way they like their "progress".

PS You snomo being from "backwoods" and that far north no? Before I move east I yearn to do a trip up thru CO, WY and MT? Winter 2014 it is.
PSS F the 25 when running HUGE loads, unless it has its own drain and is not holding up the yielding bags! Or get them to get you an all mesh


----------



## joetommy34 (Apr 24, 2013)

I did my first run of ice wax this past weekend and some things did not go as planned. If when my hash / ice wax was placed on the micron screen and dried it did not come to a full melt. How do i properly dry the ice wax? was it to hot in the room i had it dry?


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 24, 2013)

Full melt or not has mostly to do with genetics.


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 25, 2013)

edit: fixed micron sizes

A good morning's work. This started as 18 oz of fresh-frozen White Widow x Blueberry.

Also, in honor of Chef Rize, my contribution toward "kitchen tools that rock for ice hash production", the small offset spatula.


----------



## TrichomeBob (Apr 26, 2013)

Sup folks,

just gonna show some love from the uk, have to say my hash is ten times better now I've found matts guide.
was using mila's way for nearly two years till I found bubbleman. Found matt about 2 weeks ago, and props too subcool as I saw matts IWE course that sub filmed!

im sorry if this has been answered, I've read upto page 89 and haven't seen much comment on this. Over here dabs aren't big, I bet most people don't even know what they are, so once I've scooped the 'patty' from the bags, can I just leave it in blob instead of grating and let it dry like that? I'm gonna try grating but I prefer my hash in balls, dunno why, maybe cos I'm used to hash like this, and Ive found that the hash from bags is sooo good it just breaks up and fluffs up between your fingers. 

I do have about 15g of shiva ice hash I fucked up because I was misinformed! I pressed it while it must have been still damp, and now it's just crumbley and won't press at all, I presume it's because ive pressed water molecules into the resin heads. I'm really pissed off as it was red and I've never seen red hash, now it just looks like heroin, no shit, same color, same consistency (not that im a expert but have seen it before!). If I was stopped with it, I'd be arrested for heroin not hash, lol.
anyways I'm gonna save I for sum ediles.

Anyways thought I'd let you know that a few folks are Rizing Up in the UK too!


----------



## poplars (Apr 26, 2013)

TrichomeBob said:


> Sup folks,
> 
> just gonna show some love from the uk, have to say my hash is ten times better now I've found matts guide.
> was using mila's way for nearly two years till I found bubbleman. Found matt about 2 weeks ago, and props too subcool as I saw matts IWE course that sub filmed!
> ...


it's essential that you grate the hash up. otherwise water will essentially bind to the hash.

you can make it into balls after it's dried and cured in powdered form. I can speak for matt rize on this one since I've basically almost mastered this method.


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 26, 2013)

holy fuck if thats all you got from 18oz I would be destroying my bubble bags.

theres gotta be more hash than that.

you dont mean 18, fully sellable for full price ozs do you?


----------



## Baywatcher (Apr 27, 2013)

No, 18 oz of fresh, frozen trim. Figure it would be ~ 3-4 oz dry.


----------



## TrichomeBob (Apr 27, 2013)

poplars said:


> it's essential that you grate the hash up. otherwise water will essentially bind to the hash.
> 
> you can make it into balls after it's dried and cured in powdered form. I can speak for matt rize on this one since I've basically almost mastered this method.


thx mate, I had a stoner moment when I posted that, after reading your answer I knew the answer, lol. It's what ive been doing.

i'll mention the main reason I like to press it is for storage, I have more weed and hash than i know what to do with and have decided to hash half my grows from now on. I have a weird stance on my growing, I won't sell any, or give any away for free, if I get knicked then, I know in my mind I'm right and all I'm doing is growing a plant, no other person has been harmed/smoked/touched my product so i can't be accused of encouraging people to smoke or profiteering from it. 
I have to smoke cannabis for medical reasons, until I started growing, I was putting money into drug dealers hands, fair enough most people I bought from were ok, but some weren't and could have used my money for other things.

so, I decided to grow it, I pay all my bills and the government is the only one (apart from grow shops/electric companies) that now profits from my growing (through taxes) so I feel completely justified to grow weed and if the filth really want to arrest me for it, then what the fuck can I do, the worlds already fucked up!

anyways rant over.

bob.

p.s. I will just mention m not a selfish fucker tho! Lol, if u know me and are round my house, I will get you severely messed up. But I need a letter from your doctor!


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey RIU I was wondering has anyone ever tested their wax? What percents are achieved and how potent is it compared to bho?


----------



## montanachadly (Apr 28, 2013)

Good made wax is just as potent as BHO as far as testing. The starting product directly affects the outcome of the test. More potent strains are going to test higher than low potency strains but the tests are supposed to be totally comparable. This is what ive kinda picked up from listening to Matt and a few others talk Wax vs BHO. I would like to hear a more in depth answer tho than mine.


----------



## VerticalGrower (Apr 29, 2013)

Great thread! Thanks for sharing the info Mr. Rize.....Only confused on to not put ice in the work bag or to put ice in?


----------



## rastakolnikov (Apr 30, 2013)

Is that a human lifetime, a thc lifetime or a butane lifetime?
Also any chance you could back that up with a source please?


----------



## TrichomeBob (Apr 30, 2013)

Lots have people had their wax tested, usually in the range 40%-80%.
BHO ranges 50-90%, though some are lower and the odd on may be higher depending on method/strain.
Most cannabis flowers ranges from 5% to 32% (that's Highest I've seen)

all these are THC values.

ive seen CBD values in extracts at 30% plus and 10-15% in flowers


----------



## TrichomeBob (Apr 30, 2013)

Also pressing hash doesn't fuck it up, grating up your hash and leaving it like that is just preference, I actually prefer making my hash differently to matt, neither of us are wrong or better, just different tastes.
i PERSONALLY think hash tastes nicer how i make it, the majority of the terpenes are still there and it tastes nicer than when I've grated it up. Also it lasts a lot longer and I can store it, I make waaaay more Than I can smoke and it degrades too quickly when it's grated.

Though if I was in Matts position I may be different, if I could pass on mosT the stuffing grow, I'd prob make more wax but I'd still press some, having a bowl of wax amongst friends is a lot easier than a lump of hash. But again, PERSONALLY nothing beats a nice piece of soft fresh hash to play around with!


----------



## porterg843 (May 4, 2013)

*

Anyone have any ideas for drying fresh trim ice water hash? i dried it for 2 days on a 10 micron silkscreen and i ended up with with a very taffy like concentrate to soft to break up for further drying. I have read so many conflicting ways to dry it and from what i can tell the best is to just leave it alone. Any "educated" opinions are greatly appreciated.​




*


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2013)

did you mix it around at all within that 2 days? i tend to mix mine up every few hours and to make sure the temps still cold. i keep mine drying in a cupboard with a few icepacks...stellar results so far...


----------



## poplars (May 5, 2013)

I was saying IF they wanted to make balls.

what's with the hostility? I"m deleting your post.


----------



## EirikN (May 7, 2013)

Hey matt how do you feel about milas bubbleator? they are easier to access here in Europe without having to pay alot of shipping, do you like her bags? if not i can order payload bags the shipping on those are not too expensive from aqualabs! thank you!


----------



## Jozikins (May 8, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> Poplars. fuck off bro, you are just trolling this thread. You are talking shit on talking shit, while talking shit. Thats epic fail status.
> 
> I will never care what you think about me, what you think of my business, or any of that. I make the best extracts in the entire MMj game, I have earned my spot. Being nice did not get me here. I will talk shit on whoever I feel like. PLEASE do not respond, PLEASE UNSUB from this thread.
> 
> ...


Oh dear god, I just searched 133 pages just to find this picture of that hash bowl right there. Can I please get a picture of the full pipe if possible?

The hash thing I already got covered  and now that I know that Larry OG makes such excellent hash. I'm going to go pick up a cut, since I'm an OC native it should be pretty easy


----------



## Baywatcher (May 9, 2013)

So, we all know [EDIT: draining the] the 25 micron bag sucks, but there's some good stuff lurking there. I've decided that the next run I do I'll do multiple 5-gallon runs and filter to 45 using them, and then use the 20-gallon 25 micron bag I just ordered to process the water that passes through the 45. This will let me drain the 5-gallon bags pretty quick, and then just go away while the big 25 drips.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 9, 2013)

I don't mean that the contents of a 25 micron bag sucks, I mean draining a 25 sucks


----------



## vacpurge (May 9, 2013)

oh boy do I got a nice little treat for you guys tomorrow. I cant wait till I got time to post it!!! dont let me forget haha!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 9, 2013)

hey..dont forget to post that shit ok


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (May 10, 2013)

> Claims he grows MEDICINE, then shows videos on YouTube showing how big of a dab he can take, thats not medicine!


You don't get to decide what is medicine and what is not for anyone other than yourself.


----------



## vacpurge (May 10, 2013)

alright heres ones for you guys.

this was made with a 20 gallon bag, not sure the rest.

its all the same, all made the same way, all with added ice to keep it cold, all same material. each puck is totally different. I dont get it. A FRIEND MADE THIS NOT ME. each puck weight 20-24 grams. heres the weird part. one puck is ROCK hard. could barely cut through it with a brand new exacto knife. the other puck is soft as a marshmallow and you want to eat it it looks, feels, and smells so nice! heres what confuses me. the ROCK HARD puck, and the marshmallow soft puck (same size) weigh basically the same thing!!! (hard was 24g but a tiny bit bigger too, soft was 22g... wtf?) 

what do you guys think? the smell of this is amazing. it looks like a mars bar on the inside, then melts after a day of sitting at room temperature. very very primo shit as far as im concerned!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2013)

mmmm id love some of that ish...


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2013)

that color on the inside cut comes from water being locked into the pattie.... atleast that's the only way I've had ice water hash turn out looking like that....


----------



## vacpurge (May 11, 2013)

yes you are right about that. water was def locked into it.

I Just woke up, had 1 dab of this stuff on the nail, and it def gets ya ripped. doesnt crackle on the nail. tastes very nice. doesnt hurt the lungs.

my buddy took one of those 25g pucks and winterized it. dissolved in everclear, froze, filtered, cooked off everclear and was left with a very nice oil, made from bubble hash!!! I was impressed.

is there any negatives to having water locked in like that?

why are all 15 pucks so different, even though they were all made the same way, from same stuff, on the same day??


----------



## vacpurge (May 11, 2013)

few more pictures. this stuff is fuckin delicious!!!

if I could make this every time, and get nice yields. I wouldnt even make BHO then winterize it. I would do bubble hash every time. but bubble hash yields are just too low if youre not growing more than you know what to do with.


----------



## vacpurge (May 11, 2013)

haha heres a good one


----------



## vacpurge (May 11, 2013)

soo. most of the above pictures were of the very very soft stuff. I also got 15g of the rock hard stuff.

I was able to chip off a few chunks, and I put it into my hand grinder, then kept it upside down so I could powderize it and not have it fall through the holes. it works great, I do it all the time. this is the first 2g run:
















then I decided to add 3 more grams. I might try rolling a joint with this stuff haha. 







so now ive got 5 grams of powderized hash sitting in everclear in the freezer. going to freeze it, filter it, then cook it off and make some nice oil.








also got 2 grams of the soft hash sitting in everclear in the freezer. (not pictured)


----------



## Shawns (May 12, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yes you are right about that. water was def locked into it.
> 
> I Just woke up, had 1 dab of this stuff on the nail, and it def gets ya ripped. doesnt crackle on the nail. tastes very nice. doesnt hurt the lungs.
> 
> ...


They are from probably from different bags when you make bubble hash you use 3 to 15 bags


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2013)

they could have dif levels of water trapped in


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (May 14, 2013)

Your hard plug became hard because they were not "air-tight", the other one were. You would have to know about "Royal Nepalese Temple Balls" to connect with the pics. 
NO there is no water in your yummy plug, that is the way they are supposed to look. The outside layer act as "packaging" and protect the inside which stay gummy/sticky.
Royal Nepalese Temple Balls is one of the best hand made Hash ever produced in the long history of Hashish.
I am quite blown away by the work of your friend, if it was the beginner luck I hope they took notes.


----------



## snap1234 (May 14, 2013)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> Your hard plug became hard because they were not "air-tight", the other one were. You would have to know about "Royal Nepalese Temple Balls" to connect with the pics.
> NO there is no water in your yummy plug, that is the way they are supposed to look. The outside layer act as "packaging" and protect the inside which stay gummy/sticky.
> Royal Nepalese Temple Balls is one of the best hand made Hash ever produced in the long history of Hashish.
> I am quite blown away by the work of your friend, if it was the beginner luck I hope they took notes.


Frenchy, when you hand-press or roll with the hot water bottle, do you get a hard outershell like the puck in the above pics? And do you store your hash in a cooler/fridge or at room temp.?


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (May 14, 2013)

No I do not get a hard outer shell by pressing with heat, those Nepalese balls are made by rolling a ball in your hand until it is absolutely perfect with no crack whatsoever. Then you roll it on a metal plate until you have an all over shine. A lot of work, few people would take the time or just have the basic knowledge.
I store my Hashish in a glass container, in the dark, in the cellar, like wine, cheese, etc.
MAKE SURE OF YOUR CURING before storing


----------



## imasmoker420 (May 15, 2013)

alright mr rize. im officially convinced that im going to be the next you lol. Im going to work on making hash just like ur quality ice wax. I made my first ever run of bho today. Used the grain alcohol/butane extraction method. heres a pic. im buying a washing machine next week so i will shoot some updates on your threadImasmoker420


----------



## vacpurge (May 16, 2013)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> Your hard plug became hard because they were not "air-tight", the other one were. You would have to know about "Royal Nepalese Temple Balls" to connect with the pics.
> NO there is no water in your yummy plug, that is the way they are supposed to look. The outside layer act as "packaging" and protect the inside which stay gummy/sticky.
> Royal Nepalese Temple Balls is one of the best hand made Hash ever produced in the long history of Hashish.
> I am quite blown away by the work of your friend, if it was the beginner luck I hope they took notes.


very interesting.

do you have more info on these nepalese balls??

it is not beginner luck. they make this stuff all the time like its nothing, and they have more than they know what to do with.. approx 20 pucks which are 20 oz or something like that.

if I remember right, I believe he said they make it in a 20 gal bubble bag with an electric pump or something somehow at the bottom that mixes it like crazy.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (May 16, 2013)

There is not much around on "Royal Nepalese Temple Balls", check Laurence Cherniak "The Great Book of Hashish" Book 1.
The end result of the plugs is connected to the pressing and not to the technique of collecting the trichomes.
What I mean by beginner luck is that they created a perfect "air tight packaging envelop" without looking for it when they did their pressing. They must be using some type of mechanical press and the "prep" of the hash before pressing will be a deciding factor. So best for your friend would be to prepare a ball very compact and as perfect as possible, then to apply some heat and press slowly to get to a plug with no cracks.


----------



## vacpurge (May 16, 2013)

very interesting... so trapping water inside is a good thing??


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (May 16, 2013)

Did I say that??????????
NO, trichomes have to be dried before press.


----------



## vacpurge (May 16, 2013)

no you didnt.. thats why I was asking.....

this has was not pressed mechanically. it was played with their hands is about it, with not much pressure at that. 

I figured when you said they collected the trics, (off a bubble bag since this is obviously how this was made) and rolled into a ball with their hands creating a perfectly air tight ball... it would be trapping water inside, which I believe is what they did (it kinda crackles on the nail (water) until you dry it.. also, it loses 10% of its weight when dried.. water?)


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2013)

moisture will bring mold into your hash.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (May 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> no you didnt.. thats why I was asking.....
> 
> this has was not pressed mechanically. it was played with their hands is about it, with not much pressure at that.
> 
> I figured when you said they collected the trics, (off a bubble bag since this is obviously how this was made) and rolled into a ball with their hands creating a perfectly air tight ball... it would be trapping water inside, which I believe is what they did (it kinda crackles on the nail (water) until you dry it.. also, it loses 10% of its weight when dried.. water?)


How old are those plugs? If moisture was left you would have mold showing real fast.


----------



## vacpurge (May 17, 2013)

I would say 2 or 3 months or so..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 17, 2013)

you sure that moisture is water? that hash would be garbage if it was...was it stored in a freezer?


----------



## vacpurge (May 17, 2013)

maybe its not water. dont think it was stored in freezer.

it makes me think its water because when I break it up, it darkens/hardens/and loses weight... something is evaporating off of it.

I have no idea, this stuff is a mystery to me, and the guys that make it cant seem to answer any questions, they seem to think its nothing special and laugh when I tell them how amazing it is.. they look at me funny... its weird for sure!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 17, 2013)

maybe they add something to it for extra weight? lol its hard to tell without a mass spectrometer and gas chromatagraph


----------



## poplars (May 21, 2013)

water can be locked within the hash without mold occurring, don't ask me why but I've seen it, i'tll maintain the moisture on the inside (changing the qualities of course, but not molding.)


----------



## trichmasta (May 21, 2013)

Water is a terpenes worst enemy....or I guess any solvent for that matter.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 21, 2013)

EirikN said:


> Hey matt how do you feel about milas bubbleator? they are easier to access here in Europe without having to pay alot of shipping, do you like her bags? if not i can order payload bags the shipping on those are not too expensive from aqualabs! thank you!


Mila's are best in the world hands down no contest. We use them. 


Jozikins said:


> Oh dear god, I just searched 133 pages just to find this picture of that hash bowl right there. Can I please get a picture of the full pipe if possible?
> 
> The hash thing I already got covered  and now that I know that Larry OG makes such excellent hash. I'm going to go pick up a cut, since I'm an OC native it should be pretty easy


Ill post a pic of it, Revere mini tube #1


vacpurge said:


> very interesting... so trapping water inside is a good thing??


hahaha


Frenchy Cannoli said:


> Did I say that??????????
> NO, trichomes have to be dried before press.


merci


Frenchy Cannoli said:


> How old are those plugs? If moisture was left you would have mold showing real fast.


au contre. That is like saying a piece of fruit cannot dry over time at room without molding. 


trichmasta said:


> Water is a terpenes worst enemy....or I guess any solvent for that matter.


Actually, water hydrates some terpenoids, making them bond to your taste buds easier... I think heh.


----------



## trichmasta (May 22, 2013)

Good to know...


----------



## EirikN (May 22, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> Mila's are best in the world hands down no contest. We use them.
> 
> Ill post a pic of it, Revere mini tube #1
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## Matt Rize (May 22, 2013)

apologies for the lack of posting pics. last time i uploaded to photobucket my satellite net provider called and accused me of file sharing.


----------



## Confucious (May 22, 2013)

Yeah man where's all the hash eye candy brother. Also I use to make all sorts of really good BHO and started reading all of your and frenchy's threads and watching your videos and I dont know why I ever stopped my bubble bags, anyways I'm getting bags again as soon as I have some more material to run. Anyways appreciate all the knowledge you pass down and hope to be a hashmaster some day.


----------



## Confucious (May 23, 2013)

If this is the hash you were talking about having water possibly stored in it, then it looks as if it may be molding up possibly.


----------



## vacpurge (May 24, 2013)

well if that mold, then I FUCKIN LOVE MOLDY HASH!!!!! the inside smells so delicious, its sticky like pure honey oil. perfect, I love it!!


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (May 24, 2013)

Second photo left you can see the mold coming, 4th pic same plug close up you cannot miss it.
Spending more than 8 years in India and Nepal I am quite the specialist on mold, the curse of Charas which is not of the highest quality.
Your stuff is yummy for sure but will not stay that way for long. 
Break it up and dry it again or press it flat then roll a cannoli and cure it in a glass container, crack the container 2-3 times daily the first week.
I have seen fruit dried up without giving mold in certain conditions but I have yet to see Hash drying with moisture inside and not molding, but at the same time I never did the experiment so I cannot be sure of it.


----------



## Confucious (May 24, 2013)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> Second photo left you can see the mold coming, 4th pic same plug close up you cannot miss it.
> Spending more than 8 years in India and Nepal I am quite the specialist on mold, the curse of Charas which is not of the highest quality.
> Your stuff is yummy for sure but will not stay that way for long.
> Break it up and dry it again or press it flat then roll a cannoli and cure it in a glass container, crack the container 2-3 times daily the first week.
> I have seen fruit dried up without giving mold in certain conditions but I have yet to see Hash drying with moisture inside and not molding, but at the same time I never did the experiment so I cannot be sure of it.


Thanks for a little back up on that one frenchy, I knew I wasn't that high looking at that picture.


----------



## GreatLakesKind (May 24, 2013)

Thats crazy, this is why I always tell people that seem to think that solvent-less is inherently clean. Not to say there aren't some worse problems with Honey oil, but it's alot harder to make something that'll hurt the patient on the end like mold would. There's people who blast with pvc and copper just like there are people that will make bubble in non food grade buckets, or dirty water. Now i'm not saying i wouldn't care if my extract is clean, i definitely wouldn't touch anything that was made with inferior solvent, just as i wouldn't touch hash that had mold or moisture in it. But its sort of ironic too, because most of the people that hear about solvent-less as a new thing, probably aren't vaping. Who here can say they never used gas station lighters for their flowers or hash. Lol ok rant over. Hopefully i can get a camera soon and post some pics of my latest batch of solvent-less.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (May 25, 2013)

GreatLakesKind said:


> Thats crazy, this is why I always tell people that seem to think that solvent-less is inherently clean. Not to say there aren't some worse problems with Honey oil, but it's alot harder to make something that'll hurt the patient on the end like mold would. There's people who blast with pvc and copper just like there are people that will make bubble in non food grade buckets, or dirty water. Now i'm not saying i wouldn't care if my extract is clean, i definitely wouldn't touch anything that was made with inferior solvent, just as i wouldn't touch hash that had mold or moisture in it. But its sort of ironic too, because most of the people that hear about solvent-less as a new thing, probably aren't vaping. Who here can say they never used gas station lighters for their flowers or hash. Lol ok rant over. Hopefully i can get a camera soon and post some pics of my latest batch of solvent-less.


You can touch Hash with mold or moisture, you just have to do a cleaning and drying job before you smoke it. Quite easy actually with water, quite impossible with solvent. Same goes for mites, caterpillars, etc.


----------



## Confucious (May 25, 2013)

Where would you get food grade buckets possibly?


----------



## vacpurge (May 25, 2013)

I am not sure what that whiteness is, but I pulled apart both chunks of hash and there was no more of that white mold looking stuff... wouldnt there be more than 1 tiny specs throughout the 33 grams thats been sitting since before christmas?

I smoked the center, light brown stuff and it crackled on the nail... typical water sound. but the outside edges get you fucking stoned. usually have 1 hoot after work.. sit for 5 mins then have another 1 or 2 hoots. with this hash, I had 1 hoot after work and didnt need another one for like 2 hours!!! I love it. very potent, and tasty.

and if that tiny tiny white spec is the only mold I gotta worry about, then the rest of the hash is completely fine 

I do let chunks dry out, it turns into a soft, sticky, red/black hash. just as tasty, but no crackle from the water.


----------



## poplars (May 25, 2013)

I'm not sure you /really/ need to worry about food grade buckets with the hash process.


unless there is proof that there is leeching below 35F.... because you're going to be keeping those buckets damn near freezing. though I suppose there's always a lead content to be considered, but if we're talking plastic buckets, it's probably just PVC's... which I"m pretty sure don't leech at cold temperatures in a water based environment.... correct me if I"m wrong? (with facts and science please.)


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (May 25, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I am not sure what that whiteness is, but I pulled apart both chunks of hash and there was no more of that white mold looking stuff... wouldnt there be more than 1 tiny specs throughout the 33 grams thats been sitting since before christmas?
> 
> I smoked the center, light brown stuff and it crackled on the nail... typical water sound. but the outside edges get you fucking stoned. usually have 1 hoot after work.. sit for 5 mins then have another 1 or 2 hoots. with this hash, I had 1 hoot after work and didnt need another one for like 2 hours!!! I love it. very potent, and tasty.
> 
> ...


The whiteness is MOLD, take it for granted. You have just one little speck or two, but be very careful it spread super fast, like I say I am quite the specialist on mold. Break up evenly your plugs, dry thoroughly and repress, DO IT ASAP.
You have some really good looking trichomes in your hand that you seems to enjoy, so don't let them go moldy and totally unhealthy.


----------



## Mr.Vega (May 26, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> part two.. I paid 15$ a gram:


Yuck.........


----------



## poplars (May 26, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> lol, since when are you an expert? as of the 24th, you knew dick all: https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/656872-qwiso-question-s.html
> 
> yuck? yeah right!! apart from that one little shit spot, and a random hair that I removed, the other 32.5g of that hash is fucking delicious. 2 hoots is all I need after work and im as stoned as I was if I smoked BHO. except my BHO takes tons of alcohols and dangerou gasses to make, and costs more than 15$ a g in the long run. im loving this hash. the center of the one on the right could be dried out a little more ill admit. it loses around 5% in weight (water) and also crackle a little bit on the nail due to the water still in it. no mold though!! dry that shit up and its top notch, the outside stuff is its final stage.
> 
> ...




that's cool that you think it's amazing. but if it had been done PROPERLY it would be stunningly astonishing.


it appears you are the one who doesn't know 'dick' in this subject, I suggest you sit back and do a little more reading eh? 

here's what properly cured ice water hash looks like... that's 90 and 73 micron mixed together since I didn't have a 90 bag at the time......



its a lot easier to learn when you come from a position of humbleness instead of being a smart ass know-it-all. believe me, I would know.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (May 26, 2013)

G-13 Ice Wax. Thanks Matt. This ones for you...


----------



## torturekiller420 (May 27, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> lol, since when are you an expert? as of the 24th, you knew dick all: https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/656872-qwiso-question-s.html
> 
> yuck? yeah right!! apart from that one little shit spot, and a random hair that I removed, the other 32.5g of that hash is fucking delicious. 2 hoots is all I need after work and im as stoned as I was if I smoked BHO. except my BHO takes tons of alcohols and dangerou gasses to make, and costs more than 15$ a g in the long run. im loving this hash. the center of the one on the right could be dried out a little more ill admit. it loses around 5% in weight (water) and also crackle a little bit on the nail due to the water still in it. no mold though!! dry that shit up and its top notch, the outside stuff is its final stage.
> 
> ...


i was gettin hash that looked about like that stuff, great stuff, tasted decent, but not amazing, and had a good bubble, so i would take 5g's at a time and did iso soaks along with double filtering with winterizing, and i pulled waxes out of someone elses concentrates that way several times, and then id do natural evapes. i reaally enjoyed the final product that way much more, unfortunately thoe it still had that hash it came from taste to it and not so much a fresh bud taste you get when makin from flowers


----------



## Slimjimham (May 27, 2013)

Sorry I'm sure it's here but there's a million posts.

I do everything the same up to chopping it up and letting it dry, but I'm pretty sure I over dry, because mine doesn't look like that (mine looks more solid, that looks more like frozen honey...) also I use a drill in 5 gal buckets... I think I'm over agetating. Please someone give me the reccomended stir time with this method (I do 15 min of almost constant mixing w the drill)


----------



## TheHashCollector (May 29, 2013)

Hi matt...thanks for all the info, very informative. U mentioned u have a blog where all the info is listed without all the filler noise...can u direct me that please? tried to find it on ur profile page but with no success.thank u


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> well if that mold, then I FUCKIN LOVE MOLDY HASH!!!!! the inside smells so delicious, its sticky like pure honey oil. perfect, I love it!!


It seems you do love moldy wet hash. Its not your fault, traditional hash methods have fallen short in drying technique, this is why people press their trichomes to squeeze the water out. This is also why I created the ice wax methods. If your hash sizzles, its not just wet, its very wet. Trichomes are blonde, period point blank. Exposure to heat and pressure only drives off the terpenoids present. This is science not folklore.

I will be deleting all pics of moldy hash off this thread. This thread is not here to teach people how to make moldy hash. Also, all solvent extracts will be deleted, this is off topic. Please, if you want to teach people your failtech-pressing-wet-hash then start your own threads.

Food grade everything can be found at "Cash and Carry" a chain in most major cities that caters to restaurants.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 1, 2013)

TheHashCollector said:


> Hi matt...thanks for all the info, very informative. U mentioned u have a blog where all the info is listed without all the filler noise...can u direct me that please? tried to find it on ur profile page but with no success.thank u


Sorry, I took the blog down. And RIU is the official homebase of the Ice Wax tutorial. Watch Weed Nerd 113 for the updates to my old youtube video.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 1, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> very interesting... so trapping water inside is a good thing??


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Depends who you ask. 

If the hash is not the color of trichome heads after drying (blonde to amber) the hash has water trapped it in, this is based on scientific lab results of my hash. Or just look at dry screen extracts, all blonde. Pressing will turn the hash dark, but it should be blonde before pressing.

Not many water hash makers talk about water levels in water hash. Its not like BHO where you are purging the solvent out under heat and vac. Hash dries via evaporation, based on room temp and humidity, and of equal importance, surface area. Most water hash drying techniques do not remove enough water imo, thats why ice wax techniques were formed and shared. If you follow my techs your hash will not mold. Water content in water hash is usually around 5%, but I have seen up to 20% on some pressed hashish. If your hash is darkening during the drying stage, the room is too hot and your hash is not broken up enough to prevent oxidation and degradation. FACTS.

You sir, are pressing way too early, while your hash is wet. Let it dry man! If you are not using a microplane, then drying will take a week or longer is a cold dry room, aka solventless wax drying tech. Im sure your wet pressed hash tastes good, wet hash tastes great, but its mold city.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 1, 2013)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yeah real fucking funny question eh.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 1, 2013)

was this a shit talking post that got edited? ^^^


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 1, 2013)

god damn rights it is. the little douchebag erased the pictures + questions I had up of some very nice bubble hash that a buddy made because it had a microscopic spot of mold.

so he says, "This thread is not here to teach people how to make moldy hash. if you want to teach people your failtech-pressing-wet-hash then start your own thread" talk about being a fucking asshole!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 1, 2013)

He's just stating the facts man chill.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 2, 2013)

so am I man... so am I.


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

sometimes the truth hurts, make you act like a fool.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 2, 2013)

I know its the truth. there was a tiny spec of mold which I have more than dealt with. ripped the remaining 15g into about 150 smaller chunks and not a single other spec was found. is that really a reason to erase all the pictures I posted here for others to see and learn from? 

the part that pisses me off is the fact that he erased all the pictures of some nice hash that im sure the other members here would have like to have seen, as well as learned what not to do and prevent the mold if it happens, like in my case.

but no, instead he says I am* teaching bad ways* after I posted a picture!! what a crock of fucking shit that statement is right there. I received the hash like that, ripped it in half, posted a picture to ask what you guys think, and thats when others here noticed that the flash of the camera had really made the tiny moldy patch stand out on one of my pucks. 

like I said, ive read before that matt rize can be a punk asshole.. that was the first time ive seen it and now I know what they mean.


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

by showing pics of that hash, newbies would scroll over it and mistake it for a desireable consistency, thus following what you did and being misinformed. THAT is why he deleted your pictures.


and as a global moderator of this website I totally agree with him. if we need to take this to the owner of the site I feel that would be a complete waste of time, but I think this issue is over with.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 2, 2013)

bullshit. you guys are a bunch of fucking idiots if you think newbies are going to assume thats a desirable consistency especially considering the questions that are asked along with the pictures and the answers/advice given afterwards.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 2, 2013)

This is the Ice Wax with Matt Rize thread, not the guy with moldy hash calling professionals idiots thread. Rize up


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 2, 2013)

I figured maybe a hash noob could come in the official bubble hash thread and show some bubble hash he acquired and ask some questions. guess not. what a fuckin joke. theres a reason they chewed up and spit this clown out ad ICmag.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2013)

im not taking sides but i thought matts post was hilarious! i know from seeing vacs previous posts he was trying to learn and do shit right, these were defs pics and ?s for frenchys thread.


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I figured maybe a hash noob could come in the official bubble hash thread and show some bubble hash he acquired and ask some questions. guess not. what a fuckin joke. theres a reason they chewed up and spit this clown out ad ICmag.


that's different, you didn't come in acting like that.

you came in defending that hash first, your perspective had to be beaten out of you, and now you're left calling us pricks for revealing the truth to you. if you proceed to be an asshole nobody is going to teach you shit, then you can go back to IC mag and say yeah you guys were right even though matt rize is actually doing business selling this shit on a daily basis .


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 2, 2013)

Norcal Sourdees Ice Wax. 70 micron. Fresh frozen trim. ^^Unpressed, and made by my girlfriend. 

Same ice wax... I pressed a little into "real hash" for Frenchie. We call it solventless ice water shatter. 


Here is another comparison:
KC 36 Ice Wax we just dropped at CCA (outdoor trim from the fall)

Post pocket cure, it melted into "real hash"


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow look at that crystal. Best 'shatter' I've seen, period. Stepping up the game once again that stuff is ridankulous Matt thanks for sharing some REAL proper hashish.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Jun 2, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> View attachment 2683377
> Norcal Sourdees Ice Wax. 70 micron. Fresh frozen trim. ^^Unpressed, and made by my girlfriend.
> 
> Same ice wax... I pressed a little into "real hash" for Frenchie. We call it solventless ice water shatter.
> ...


Hey, I appreciate the effort of the little press, I always go for a little more press, I go to the the darker side. 
Anyway gorgeous chunk, we process different but we have the same standards.
What was the strain???


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2013)

That ice shatter was hand pressed?


----------



## MichiganGrows (Jun 3, 2013)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> Hey, I appreciate the effort of the little press, I always go for a little more press, I go to the the darker side.
> Anyway gorgeous chunk, we process different but we have the same standards.
> What was the strain???


I think it is Sour Diesel. From a grower named NorCalSourDees


----------



## Hektik8625 (Jun 4, 2013)

So Matt first off thanx for what your doing, and f--kn ridiculous ice shatter, and waxs etc....your definetly lovin life! Just got off this weird bho wax/shatter thing. A light shined in my brain when I came across your methods! I can't believe I'm seeing this! Now I don't wanna be around bho anymore. Before bho though I was making bubble ,but the wrong way  tomorrow morn I'm gonna try your method.cant wait, its been about 4 years since I've made bubble. Got everything I need I believe... Microplane,ss strainer,fresh frozen sour Kush and OG sugar leaf trim, 8 bag wacky bags all mesh,dry (pressing) screen, cold r/o water and homemade r/o ice. Mini washing machine, etc...and this thread.
my plan for keeping this crap cold here in so cal where it's been I believe 70 during the day....
-cleared spot in my refrigerator for the mini washing machine, gonna let it mix in there......(two 3 min cycles, and one 15 min cycle to finish it off.....??
- gonna use all 8 bags this time around, and figure out what they look like under microscope when all done, to try to figure out what bags to use in the future....
- when its done ill take washer out and set it on counter while I drain in bags.....
- then from what I learned here....scoop,collect, wick out as much water as possible with paper towels, no pressing
- then I chill,(ill probably throw it in freezer for a bit.....???) micro plane over Ss strainer and spread out over ( I'm gonna use a refrigerated ceramic dinner plate.....???)
- then to cure I found my refrigerator to be 38 degrees f and 40% humidity, so I'm gonna try there .......??? Ill cover plate with silk screen and check it every day..... I really can't find any other place around my house that is cold and low humidity, to me this is the hardest part.......
thanks again though Matt rize for sharing with us, stoked!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 4, 2013)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> Hey, I appreciate the effort of the little press, I always go for a little more press, I go to the the darker side.
> Anyway gorgeous chunk, we process different but we have the same standards.
> What was the strain???


Top hash is Sour Diesel, bottom is KC 36. I'll post a pic of the jar, it has fully pressed itself at room temperature. 


greenghost420 said:


> That ice shatter was hand pressed?


Yes, and just for fun and pics. I find zero difference in how it melts or dabs. 


MichiganGrows said:


> I think it is Sour Diesel. From a grower named NorCalSourDees


This guy knows.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 5, 2013)

from what i know of mold (note that most of my mold knowledge comes from food-safety training though), it affects a certain radius (usually x number of inches, depending on what the mold is growing on) around the visible spores, thus making a larger area than what looks affected contaminated or 'unsafe' (foodwise, anyway). i would think that a similar principle would apply to inhaled consumption. 

for instance, if a restaurant-sized block of cheese gets a mold speck on it, you need to discard a good 3-6 inches around said speck, if not the whole thing. for some stuff (mainly produce), visible spores = chuck the whole thing.


----------



## apollo4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Matt is the king of concentrate!!!!


----------



## Hektik8625 (Jun 9, 2013)

Was thinking of ways to lower temp and humidity maybe for a dry/curing box.....cause humidity around here is in the 60s range.came across cold storage dehumidifiers...... Think this would be practical? My first try at the ice wax wasn't a total failure, came out still with nice hash (ill post pics soon) ..... Everything went good up until curing/drying? The micro plane part was cool and went smooth ..... Spread everything out even, looked bomb.... Was gonna let It dry in fridge, but was too much condensation...?seemed too moist. So put in dark cupboard ....basically where I was gettin too....the final product.....45 u ended up looking the best, 73-90 u looked good too....none would melt though.....I believe the trim was too dry and not fresh enough when I froze it. Plus used 50 dollar all mesh wacky bags....and Many other things can't wait to try tga genetics, and can't wait to try this process again!!! 
One thing I did that ill do again is......I made this huge ice pack that can wrap around my legs or arm/back.(after Jitsu class)...but wrapped it around my washer, and it was the shit! Ice water stayed like slurpee...... Water and rubbing alcohol make good icepacks.


----------



## Hektik8625 (Jun 9, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> from what i know of mold (note that most of my mold knowledge comes from food-safety training though), it affects a certain radius (usually x number of inches, depending on what the mold is growing on) around the visible spores, thus making a larger area than what looks affected contaminated or 'unsafe' (foodwise, anyway). i would think that a similar principle would apply to inhaled consumption.
> 
> for instance, if a restaurant-sized block of cheese gets a mold speck on it, you need to discard a good 3-6 inches around said speck, if not the whole thing. for some stuff (mainly produce), visible spores = chuck the whole thing.


Read somewhere ...... use a 0.2 filter syringe .....and that will catch all the dead and living mold......anyone else here heard of this?


----------



## cheeseterd12345 (Jun 9, 2013)

Mr. Rize thanks so much for posting all of this incredible information. Your love for what you do shows by how you present yourself. Many thanks. 

To Matt or anybody else who might know;

This was my first run using Matt's excellent instructions. Everything turned out well except I expected a bit more in the yield department. 

First I noticed that it was easy to spray the actual hash through the screens. I felt like I was losing lots of hash by spraying the it towards the middle. Every time I would try and spray it towards the middle I was spraying it through the screen itself. This was especially noticeable for the 90 and 73 screens. 

I know the bags are quality because I got the x-tractor bags Matt recommended.

Second question being is yield related to ratio of ice to water? I mean I am wondering if you get more yield with more ice due to decreased water temperature. I ask because I bought 120lbs of ice and was running out towards the end (lots of trim) so I just scimped on ice instead of running out and buying more. Was this a bad idea? Wondering if tons of ice is absolutely necessary on every run.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jun 11, 2013)

cheeseterd12345 said:


> Mr. Rize thanks so much for posting all of this incredible information. Your love for what you do shows by how you present yourself. Many thanks.
> 
> To Matt or anybody else who might know;
> 
> ...


We tested the Xtraktor bags. And our conclusion is to stick with Mila's bags from Holland for drain bags, and Bubbleman's work bags. The Xtraktor bags seemed to both alter the yield and lower the quality compared to the Mila bags. "Pollinator" aka Ice-o-lator Bags.

Never skimp on ice!!!


----------



## cheeseterd12345 (Jun 11, 2013)

Blah! Dang wish I had of got the bubbleman bags! Good to know now I will get a pair for the next round. 

Thanks for the reply Matt!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 11, 2013)

got my bubblebags in like 08, still performing like a champ!


----------



## BUDies (Jun 17, 2013)

is there a difference in the outdoor ice o lator bags and the indoor ones?


----------



## BUDies (Jun 17, 2013)

and what do you mean by work bags and drain bags?


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 17, 2013)

90u from imasmoker420's second ever batch of IceWax







73u


----------



## imasmoker420 (Jun 17, 2013)

these look amazing bud thanks for taking those pics. i cant take all the credit, riu member lightsoda also did half the work and research. just did the our third batch ever and well i think it looks better than these two did so ill forsure update.


----------



## tampee (Jun 18, 2013)

Why the hell is Matt Rize so semi-famous only thing I've heard of him doing is making good bubble hash but bubble hash is easy as pie so whats the big deal. not really bashing you Matt just don't know why so many people talk about you.


----------



## Doober1418 (Jun 19, 2013)

I joined this site just to show appreciation to Matt Rize... The dude is a genius haha. After reading every page in this thread I decided I NEEDED to buy some bubble bags. In my area there is nothing but BHO and I want nothing to do wth that! I can't wait to practice making hash n hopefully get half as decent quality as Mr. Rize! RIZE UP!


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 19, 2013)

it aint practice man. look at the guy 2 posts above. thats his second run, it looks killer. anyone can do it. its 90% dependant on the material that you start with. cant turn chicken shit into chicken soup.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 23, 2013)

kiss-ass lol........


----------



## Doober1418 (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's a fresh batch I made today... This was my very first time using bubble bags and I didn't have a fancy machine or a micro plane haha. I used some sour diesel and chemdawg trimming. What do you guys think?

Some kinda cheap bags but they have an extended sidewall for faster drainage. 






45 micron on the left and 90 micron on the right.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 23, 2013)

looks like very good shit for your first try.


----------



## Kalyx (Jun 24, 2013)

Danks Matt. Your generous sharing has led myself and many others to experience IWE that is pure joy. If you ain't getting hated on you ain't doin' shit. Practice makes perfect, solventless dabs only in my rig! Grateful to be one of the hash makers. I have changed my garden style to straight up living organic soil, but I will continue to make IWE out of every harvest and cherish every puff. Big melty dabs!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys, just stopping in to say hello.

So,&#8221; hello&#8221;..

Matt, I got mad respect for you and your passion for the beloved hash.

I too have grown a seriously deep passion for organic hash production, and have chosen this as a life changing evolution.

That being said, thank you for promoting Ice Water Extractions.

The only&#8221; beef&#8221; I have is the use of the word solventless...

Although a&#8221; simple solvent&#8221;..water is still a solvent.

Other than that mad props.

Edit: Fuck it...with production like yours...call it whatever you deem proper.

*In the voice of Skeletor*
&#8221; I'll catch up to you one day Rize!...one of these days, I'll be as good as you, Rize!&#8221;

*shaking fists at the heavens*
Haha..

Sorry, errrly morning dabs make me act stupid...haha.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 25, 2013)

I had a quick question, so I did the gumby method to extract kief from my material. From my understanding that is similar to bubble hash except bubble hash uses screens/bags and gumby is gravity based. I was wondering, since I collected all my kief can I still use screens to collect the higher quality trichomes to achieve the full melt effect? Can I just run it threw the 45, 75, 90 screen to achieve that? Would doing it dry be ok as oppossed to water? Thanks! All the pictures look so beautiful I would love to taste them!


----------



## Kalyx (Jun 30, 2013)

Solvent - A *solvent (from the Latin solv&#333;, "I loosen, untie, I solve") is a substance that dissolves a solute (a chemically different liquid, solid or gas), resulting in a solution. A solvent is usually a liquid but can also be a solid or a gas.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solvent

To address your 'beef' with the word solventless as nikka uses it. In the IWE process the resin heads are never dissolved by the cold pure water so it is technically not acting as a solvent. Solventless hash it is! And its tasty and not tainted. 

*In the voice of HE-MAN*
So many folks shoulda realized that chemistry class would be pertinent to the rest of our lives and payed closer attention.

HTH


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 2, 2013)

Kalyx said:


> Solvent - A *solvent (from the Latin solv&#333;, "I loosen, untie, I solve") is a substance that dissolves a solute (a chemically different liquid, solid or gas), resulting in a solution. A solvent is usually a liquid but can also be a solid or a gas.
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solvent
> 
> To address your 'beef' with the word solventless as nikka uses it. In the IWE process the resin heads are never dissolved by the cold pure water so it is technically not acting as a solvent. Solventless hash it is! And its tasty and not tainted.
> ...


ah ,
&#8221; touche' pussy-cat&#8221;...haha

Noice come-back, and as stated in my edit:
These guys can call it &#8221; Golden Horse shit&#8221;..and I'd still, love it... Like, I said, the product speaks for itself , and they can call it whatever they want..lol

However, you still haven't proven that water is not a simple solvent, because it is.

Even though the trichome doesn't &#8221; dissolve&#8221;, the solvent is used as a vehicle to collect the trichomes.

Edit: The definition of solution is what?...

Edit #2: My post had one tiny little &#8221; issue&#8221; and the rest was nothing but complimentary commentary.

I even came back and rectified the &#8221; issue&#8221;; by stating&#8221; with product like yours, call it whatever you want&#8221;

All positive notes, yes?

You pick that one little sentence, that had been rectified, and then insult me?
Why?
Edit #3: Solvent - A solvent (from the Latin solv&#333;, "I loosen, untie, I solve") is a substance that dissolves a solute (a chemically different liquid, solid or gas), resulting in a solution

*loosen untie* *a chemically different liquid*

In the attempt to make me look foolish, by your own provided definition, you have beckoned foolishness upon yourself.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 2, 2013)

http://chemistry.about.com/od/waterchemistry/f/Why-Is-Water-The-Universal-Solvent.htm
Please read above link.
I can provide more if needed.

Talk about chemistry class...

This is a pointless debate.


----------



## Bleezyboy1990 (Jul 2, 2013)

Now that chemistry is over!! Lol jk guys!

I do have an honest question tho, anyone one here using these 'hash-pens' or e cigs like joyetech's for bubble? I want to stay away from BHO and the likes but all the pens are either over priced or have no reviews of use with bubble? I am NOT looking for expensive pens like the atmos or omicron! Anyone use a cheap alternative that works?


----------



## Kalyx (Jul 2, 2013)

*Solution*


In chemistry, a *solution is a homogeneous mixture composed of only one phase. In such a mixture, a solute is a substance dissolved in another substance, known as a solvent. The solvent does the dissolving. The solution more or less takes on the characteristics of the solvent including its phase, and the solvent is commonly the major fraction of the mixture.

**Characteristics*



A solution is a homogeneous mixture.
A solution is a _single phase_ system.
The _particles of solute in solution cannot be seen by naked eye._
The solution does not allow beam of light to scatter.
A solution is stable.
_The solute from the solution cannot be separated by filtration (or mechanically)._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solution (_Italics added by me to point out the important basics) _

So lets review (chemistry terms) now class. IWE while in the water is technically a mixture, as the two constituents undergo no chemistry or dissolving at all. Yes this is all wordplay but it is important to get clear info out on the net which is not known for it!
*In the voice of she-ra*
Homogenous means that the two will not settle out by gravity alone or via filtration. IWE in water is not single phase (IWE is solid at low temps, water is liquid at same temps), I can see IWE in water with my naked eye, etc. The last characteristic is the major kicker for this realm however; the solute _cannot _be separated from the solvent by mechanical filtration, which is what the IWE process is.

IWE = solventless cannabis resin concentrate dab heaven!
BHO= dissolved tainted solvent concentrate, and is never on my nail, ever!

All us IWE artists do appreciate the compliments on a superior (user health too, not just getting faded) product offering!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay, damn...even though I rep'd you, you insult me???

That is fine.

I know my product, you know yours.

you do you...I do me..

Kinda ridiculous of you, no?

I've done nothing but compliment you, and the other&#8221; hash-masters&#8221;

And you STILL insult?..why?

Did I push a&#8221; hot button&#8221;?...lol..seems I did.?

I know, I pointed out a huge flaw in your &#8221; solventless&#8221; theory.

I'm sorry, but unless you are dry sifting, you are USING WATER, WHICH IS
A SOLVENT.

no matter which way you try to get around it, water is used water is known as&#8221; The Universal Solvent&#8221;.

Let me put it like so,
In theory, you cannot market a product ...

...forget it..you are not following..lol


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 3, 2013)

First before I give my thoughts on the subject of water being a solvent or not, I respect everyones opinion on the matter and just ask to respect mine. That doesn't mean i'm not going to listen to anyone, because I will of course,I just ask to keep it respectful. Also i'm no chemist and no concentrate expert but here are my thoughts..

I can see both arguments pro's, where one says it is a solvent while the other says it is not. I personally don't think it is a solvent simply because it doesn't dissolve the thc, it only separates it from the material. Its like if you take a cup of water and add some salt and stir it, the salt will dissolve but if you add Kief to the water and stirred it, it won't dissolve. Basically the water is just separating it. But that's the way I see it.


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 3, 2013)

THC is NOT "Water Soluble" so how exactly can water be considered a solvent when using to extract THC? Since water doesn't dissolve THC there is no solvent, so wouldn't solventless method be an accurate description? Makes sense to me, but hey, things have made sense to me before and I have been wrong.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 3, 2013)

That's kinda how I see it too tw2drvn. If the water disolved the THC or changed it's properties then it would make sense, but since it didn't do either of them I see it used more so as a seperating agent more then a solvent.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/solvent



> 1. able to pay all just debts.
> 
> 2. having the power of dissolving; causing solution.
> 
> ...


While explaination 1 and 4 don't really apply to us, explanation 2 and 3 does. I'm not trying to be a smart ass or anything by posting the defination, it just explains it really well I feel. But like I said, I can see how Sirdabs says it's a solvent because to things like sugar and salt, yes I think it is but to things like THC I don't believe so.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 3, 2013)

I did not intend for this to be a huge debate, and I must apologize for making it so.

I've said that I agree with all of the opinions with respect and understanding that the water is NOT USED as a solvent.
But the fact remains water is used in the process, correct?

The water is not dissolving the resin, it's merely used to *loosen*and *untie* the resin heads and gravity does the rest.
I do grasp the concept, and the posts sent forth have reflected that.

I'm sorry guys..okay? .I'm actually learning bubble now and plan on making lots and lots of awesome amazing organic bubble.

I admire and respect all that are bubbling now, and I think there was some ill-communication in this post.

Just because my avatar is a nice amber piece of beautiful shatter, does not automatically place me in a specified perspective. Alternatively, I'm not here to argue bho vs iwe.

As I respect both, perhaps a deeper, more passionate love for BUBBLE, yes..bubble. I cannot emphasize that enough.
I'm aspiring to make bubble as my career, my life-style, and my ultimate passion.

So, you see, I'm not here to bash, nor argue.

My initial post reflected that, I thought..haha

So you guys are right okay?..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 3, 2013)

Btw...I LOVE ice wax






Like I said...super sorry guys..

Carry on.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 3, 2013)

No need to apologize Sirdabs! We all here to learn from each other just like I learned things from you! Like I said myself earlier too, it's not really a debate or a fight or anything just everyone saying their opinions and such. You are correct about the water but yeah you know about bubble for sure from the pictures I've seen of yours too. Once again, no worries SD! Let's talk about some bubble/IW! Any tips Kalyx/SD/ or anyone for that matter! for someone like myself who is going to bubble for the first time? I'm going to be using 1 oz of trim so how much ice (lbs wise) should I expect to need? I'll be doing it by hand, no machine to work the material so I would really appreciate some tips! Thanks guys and happy smoking!*

*


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is my dry sift that I am trying to have be full melt! This one was semi melt but it was also a 74u, I will be doing 45u next to see how that goes. The two darker pieces was me removing the kief from the razor I used to gather the kief together. 



How the hell are you guys taking such beautiful and crisp pictures? Microscope?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Thanks War...you is cool bro...lol

Actually, that particular ice wax picture is not up to my usual standard, in terms of imagery.
(product is different story, haha)

But, believe it or not..my pics are ALL taken with my simple 8mp phone...lol
It will usually take 4-6 shots before I get the&#8221; perfect&#8221; image.

Its funny because, some people are using 500$+ cameras and ask what I'm shooting with...haha

I take great pride in both my work and the images that capture and remind me of that work.


----------



## Piffmasterpoff (Jul 7, 2013)

What type of water are you suppose to use for making ice wax and how do you know if your water is good enough?


----------



## Kalyx (Jul 7, 2013)

RO water and RO ice is recommended you will be very surprised at what a difference pure water can make.

How much ice depends what size container you will be agitating in. Lets say you use a 5 gallon bucket. I would fill it half full with RO ice and trim, layering the trim in the middle. Then you add RO water to a point where the ice just barely unlocks and will spin. AGITATE GENTLY for a short period of time, 5 minutes or less depending how much you agitate! Honestly its been quit a while since I have hand spun. If you over agitate you get bubble, IWE is pure and gently made to prevent the leaf matter from breaking down into small enough pieces to enter the catch bags and contaminate the product.

The 3 basics of Ice Water Extraction as I practice:
1. AGITATE GENTLY
2. Use RO ice water sprayer to rinse the product thru the catch screens
3. Dry the product quickly utilizing a maximization of surface area and proper (cool) temperature and (lower) humidity. 
(Never seal IWE that isn't properly dried) yes you can cure IWE and it helps, however I've noticed that this form of concentrate (due to high surface area) has volatile terps etc, and can lose flavor after 3-6 months if it lasts even close to that long!

Oh yeah, work clean and fast and keep it as cold as you can in the work area!
I hear you guys I would love to make IWE my career as Matt has, you gotta know folks with great organic trims to make the best IWE!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 7, 2013)

Carbon filtered water, don't use tap.Not sure on the exact terminology, but R/O with reservoir.Until I get all that, I've been buying purified water by the gallon.Make your own ice out of the same water.We want clean, consistent water, and that won't come out of a normal tap.


----------



## Piffmasterpoff (Jul 10, 2013)

What filter do you use on your hose to get good water?


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 10, 2013)

good water and bad water for making hash.... fucking seriously?!?!?!?!?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2013)

thats why you dont reuse water...all the shit u rinse out youll put back in


----------



## Twitch (Jul 11, 2013)

yea i can see how using ro water would beneficial


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 12, 2013)

@VP
Yes sir, especially if one lives in a rural area.. Tap water is fucking disgusting, right here in the United States of America.

More often than not, out in the&#8221; country&#8221;, outside of city limits, water is known as&#8221; hard-water&#8221;..not refined at all...here is the kicker bro..

The water is full of Sulfur, and smells exactly like ethyl mercaptans(rotten egg/FART) stink, and even stains your sink, bathtub with an orange, rust colored tint.

The same principle applies to BHO..

we don't use stinky butane right?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 12, 2013)

vacpurge usually only has the highest quality of life in canada. 

our water sucksss here, i almost hate feeding my plants with it :[ ...

with ice hash though.. i can totally see how clean non smelly water is good :]


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah yes...The Canadian Water...

That's like equivalent to__________ .....< insert favorite butane brand.


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 12, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> vacpurge usually only has the highest quality of life in canada.
> 
> our water sucksss here, i almost hate feeding my plants with it :[ ...
> 
> with ice hash though.. i can totally see how clean non smelly water is good :]


pretty much. our tap water is very good, were 25 mins from the snow covered rocky mountains... straight from the source. but you guys are right about the minerals and all that stuff. I never thought about them being significant. after looking into what reverse osmisis (RO) is... I can see how it would be beneficial. kinda weird to think how different water can be, and yet still look the exact same.. clear.


----------



## fonso323 (Jul 18, 2013)

Matt Rize, thank you so much for *all the knowledge*! you are the reason IWE lives! and to everyone else that kept the thread goin; mellokitty, kalyx, flowamasta, poplars, montanachadly (MID_WEST!!!) mad ++++rep to all of you and anyone i forgot. i read all 201 pages and just so happy!!thankful for people like you all. i have made IWE a few times, super noob status, pressed the hash and then laid on cardboard, wtf was i thinking; thanks to the fake knowledge out there. but then i found RIU and wow!!! smiles and bloody eyes from reading for two days nonstop! u guys did a great job COVERING EVERYTHING! (to those just finding this thread, if u wanna make real IWE READ EVERY PAGE, dont be lazy!!)

once again thanks so much Matt the king RIZE!! i only have two questions.. one that WEEDNERD 113 it wont let me watch it, says its a private video.  anyway i can watch it?? and i see on ur IG that FLUX cookie.. WHAAT IS THAT MUST HAVE NOW!! 

RIZE THE FLUX UP!!!! 


and here are some of my runs. first 4 are my very first run ever, after that my run two weeks ago, all before reading the whole thread.


----------



## BayBudsTheFinest (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed up just for this thread. But I also will be venturing around the rest of the site.

Ordered the 8 bag bubble kit. I have time to read up before it gets here. 

After I got a bad batch of BHO from someone (a bhotard most likely) I couldnt go back. 

I prefer solvent less now for health reasons and decided to start making my own (possibly more if I get good at it). I was looking around and Id heard Matt's name thrown around. Didnt know this thread existed though glad I found it. 

Time to start taking notes. Appreciate it guys!


----------



## Countnvp (Jul 24, 2013)

Going to attempt to make bubble for the first time and I have a question. I am not using a machine and I have my drain bucket setup. And one extra bucket. My question is can I agitate in the drain buckets and then drain that to the other bucket with my bags. And if I so should I put holes in the bag bucket so the water can drain out after it passes through the bags. Or if you have any other suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Shawns (Jul 25, 2013)

I would mix in a separate bucket then dump through your bags and yes put holes in your bag bucket makes things easier imo


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 27, 2013)

fonso323 said:


> Matt Rize, thank you so much for *all the knowledge*! you are the reason IWE lives! and to everyone else that kept the thread goin; mellokitty, kalyx, flowamasta, poplars, montanachadly (MID_WEST!!!) mad ++++rep to all of you and anyone i forgot. i read all 201 pages and just so happy!!thankful for people like you all. i have made IWE a few times, super noob status, pressed the hash and then laid on cardboard, wtf was i thinking; thanks to the fake knowledge out there. but then i found RIU and wow!!! smiles and bloody eyes from reading for two days nonstop! u guys did a great job COVERING EVERYTHING! (to those just finding this thread, if u wanna make real IWE READ EVERY PAGE, dont be lazy!!)
> 
> once again thanks so much Matt the king RIZE!! i only have two questions.. one that WEEDNERD 113 it wont let me watch it, says its a private video.  anyway i can watch it?? and i see on ur IG that FLUX cookie.. WHAAT IS THAT MUST HAVE NOW!!
> 
> RIZE THE FLUX UP!!!!


Subcool made the video private. Sorry I cannot help you. I will try to refilm my next advanced ice wax class.


BUDies said:


> and what do you mean by work bags and drain bags?


Work bags go in the washing machines, and have a zipper. Drain bags are used in a series to separate the trichomes by size, the hash slushy drains though this series of bags.


tampee said:


> Why the hell is Matt Rize so semi-famous only thing I've heard of him doing is making good bubble hash but bubble hash is easy as pie so whats the big deal. not really bashing you Matt just don't know why so many people talk about you.


LOL. Check out my vegan organics thread, its no joke either. That and the epic trolling I've done... heh

I work and live in a sea of greedy extract companies, run by flat-brim hat wearing lazy fools who learned to make dabs on youtube, and who steal most of their own product. Its really not hard to rize above them. 

Between my organic outdoor garden, running Team Ice Wax, and the Shatter Bros... well its hard being on top of the game, everyone wants your seat.

The BHO guys are straight-up uneducated clowns. Even if they had tutorials you wouldn't want to follow them. Failtech professionals...
Nikka charges 5K for a "solventless wax" lesson last I heard. Bubbleman's tutorials are terrible. So I stepped up and revealed my hash secrets, no one else was going to. Making bubble hash is easy, black gooey bubbly failhash. Making ice wax requires a series of steps to prevent oxidation, that is why this thread is here.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Flat brimmed hats*

_ That really grinds my gears._

Haha


----------



## fonso323 (Jul 28, 2013)

yo matt, thanks again for ur time. if u ever do make a video thatd be dope and much appreciated. 
you say, "The BHO guys are straight-up uneducated clowns. Even if they had tutorials you wouldn't want to follow them. Failtech professionals...[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]" and i agree ive done my share of research and so much different/misleading info out there. ive read most of what RIU has on BHO and ive gained most of my creditable knowledge here. but i know this is a IWE thread but can u point me to the best place for the best BHO knowledge?[/FONT]


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2013)

i heard matts gonna do a shatter class too! rizeup!


----------



## Kalyx (Jul 29, 2013)

F BHO.

IMO it is the tainted concentrate. Even shatter is unnaturally adulterated resin! 

The proof is in the sketchy little coughs after dabs!

Plus half solvent concentrate looks like baby shit! 

Can't deny the bandwagon, but you can just say no to BHO. (Mostly preaching to choir here, but there are still holdouts!)


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 29, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i heard matts gonna do a shatter class too! rizeup!


Yeah... thats not going to happen. One apprentice at a time.


My favorite gloves to make ice.


----------



## fonso323 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kalyx said:


> F BHO.
> 
> IMO it is the tainted concentrate. Even shatter is unnaturally adulterated resin!
> 
> ...



Never made or used BHo. I was ( still am) super against it. But so many ppl around me ask for it. And show me what they call oils. Shit IS SAD!! I push the IWEs on them but I/we can only do so much. So what's the next best thing?? Educate myself on bho simply to educate others. In the end I might try making some: all for educating those who smoke shit. I hate seeing friends and those who aren't even friends smoking chemicals. I just wanna help those in the dark. And the Best way to beat an enemy is to know your enemy.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 29, 2013)

Aw, see now Kalyx?.. Your experience in the realm of BHO is indicative of poorly made BHO.

Even with a well-purged oleoresin, the abundance of plant wax, some fats and even some terpenes are the source of the coughs.

* Edit: Cannabis oil in it's natural state, is an expectorant* coughing is inevitable, when cannabis is involved, so I can't see that being &#8221; proof&#8221; of anything. 

I would bet my ball-sack, if you were to experience a dab of my winterized shatter, * bright bold hues of orange/red gold completely transparent glass* I can nearly guarantee you could hold the vapor in your lungs and not cough a single bit.

As I've said in the past, I am a firm believer that both IWE and BHO are viable means of medicating, both extracts have their own place in our modern-day canna-kulture. I'm not sure why it always turns into a &#8221; combative&#8221; capacity.

I'm still studying Mr.Rize, Mr. Cannoli and Mr. T (ha) Nikka of course. These 3 individuals have sparked a passion in my soul to learn the art of IWE.. I'm starting my first indoor garden within a week or two, and hopefully in a few years I'll be somewhat good at it..

At that point, I would utilize IWE to treat my symptoms..

I do agree with the &#8221; F BHO&#8221; comment in regard to safety issues..so many idiot wanna-be chemists blowing off their hands and shit..yes indeed..that shit angers me.

But until I'm to produce quality/potency levels close to the 3 aforementioned individual hash-masters, I must stick to my shatter. 
My first try was okay.. I managed a full melt... But I need way more practice.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2013)

ooops that was a secret...my bad matt! lol a special one on one for the ghost!


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 30, 2013)

1st try at ice water extraction.. not too shabby I think!

View attachment 2755874
C99 bubble hash


----------



## Baywatcher (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry for those who see this in both Frenchy's thread and this one, but since I use techniques from both, I thought it was worth the double-post.

I did an interesting ice water (bubble) hash experiment last week. I started out with 10 ounces of really high quality Barney's Farm LSD and TGA Third Dimension trim. By "high quality," I mean I kept the top cola and whatever was one node below it, and used the rest for hash. Probably 2 ounces were dried, the rest was fresh trim.

I made six twelve-minute runs in the washing machine, and separated them in pairs: run 1 & 2 (A Grade), run 3 & 4 (B Grade), run 5 & 6 (C Grade). I used three bags -- a 160 as a trash catcher, and a 45 and 25. The 45 I kept, the 25 I used to make butter with. After a day in a cold fridge, I used a microplane to break up the masses (thanks Matt Rize!), and dried it for another day. I then decarbed in a double-boiler for 30 minutes. It's amazing the different textures that resulted, as you'll see below. The A grade is dense, black and sticky. The B grade is much greener, but could probably be pressed into a ball of hash if I worked on it. The C grade is like powder, and wouldn't press no matter what you did to it. 

Grade A yielded 5.5 grams, grade B, 4 grams, grade C, 3.5 grams.

I cured in jars for a few days, then sent each sample off to the lab for analysis. The A grade was 48%, B grade 22%, C grade 14%. 

Based on this, I'm going to do 2 runs and call it a day. It will seriously lower the yield, but since it's all headstash for me, that's fine.


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 30, 2013)

13 gram yield from 280 gram input eh.. less than 5%. ouch.

very nice post though!!!! I wish there were more like yours.. tons of details and time put into it. +rep and im not even a hash fan!


----------



## Baywatcher (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, the yield makes absolutely no sense economically, but since that's not why I do it, it's ok. Any THC I miss in the hash I'll get in the butter.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 30, 2013)

808killahz said:


> 1st try at ice water extraction.. not too shabby I think!
> 
> View attachment 2755874
> C99 bubble hash


great looking stuff what was your percent return.


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 30, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> great looking stuff what was your percent return.


Didn't weigh out the starting material but it was a little less than a gallon zip lock back worth of some good fresh frozen trim/popcorn. Got little less than 7 grams of bubble hash.

Can't complain because I usually toss that stuff in the garbage.... won't ever do that again.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 30, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Didn't weigh out the starting material but it was a little less than a gallon zip lock back worth of some good fresh frozen trim/popcorn. Got little less than 7 grams of bubble hash.
> 
> Can't complain because I usually toss that stuff in the garbage.... won't ever do that again.


did you have to take a class to produce that product?


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 30, 2013)

Yea I took a bubble hash 101 class at my community college. Lmao! Just got the equipment and did it... good info here on RIU.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 30, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Yea I took a bubble hash 101 class at my community college. Lmao! Just got the equipment and did it... good info here on RIU.


i wasnt being a smart ass, there are just people out there that are charging hundreds of dollars to watch them make it.


----------



## 808killahz (Jul 30, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i wasnt being a smart ass, there are just people out there that are charging hundreds of dollars to watch them make it.


Lol... in that case my bad... just read up and watched some of matt's videos on the tube... did a gentle 15 minute hand stir then drained them in the bags. Removed. Then dried till the next day then microplaned and jarred to cure. Worked like a charm...can't believe I've been tossing my trim all this time...


----------



## Kase (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! You rock Matt, way to share your secrets with all of us!!

So just finished reading this whole thread. I have most everything needed, and what I don't is on the way. I am super excited about experimenting with your techniques!! Will definitely post up my results with pics!!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 31, 2013)

808killahz said:


> Lol... in that case my bad...


it is ok i am one of the assholes in the concentrate area lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 31, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i wasnt being a smart ass, there are just people out there that are charging hundreds of dollars to watch them make it.



I do free classes, for years now. I will announce when the next one is, but only for 215ers as class is held in the CCA dab lounge. 


Baywatcher said:


> Sorry for those who see this in both Frenchy's thread and this one, but since I use techniques from both, I thought it was worth the double-post.
> 
> I did an interesting ice water (bubble) hash experiment last week. I started out with 10 ounces of really high quality Barney's Farm LSD and TGA Third Dimension trim. By "high quality," I mean I kept the top cola and whatever was one node below it, and used the rest for hash. Probably 2 ounces were dried, the rest was fresh trim.
> 
> ...


WOW! Great post man! Lab results to boot! Thanks for sharing this wonderful information and your experience.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 1, 2013)

in related news i just checked my last few hits of ghost train haze1 icewax thats been in the freezer COLDCHILLIN for like 3 months now straight. testing to see if condensation forms or any negatives to the possible freezer cure/burn... no condensation. have to grab the rig to taste , be back in a few with pics and smoke report. ill quote my original post as well to compare pics of the sites


----------



## Twitch (Aug 1, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> I do free classes, for years now. I will announce when the next one is, but only for 215ers as class is held in the CCA dab lounge.


yea i am sure i would stick out like an orange hat with a green bill down there too, being from Texas


----------



## Baywatcher (Aug 1, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> WOW! Great post man! Lab results to boot! Thanks for sharing this wonderful information and your experience.


Thanks for the methodology -- it has improved my process incredibly.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2013)

havent blazed the wax yet, been vaping bho like whoa...but i did smell it and it smelled of my bubba kush, that garlic onion type funk...mmmm ill burn it in the am tho.


----------



## FOG99 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sour mix (sour d, sour kush, and some chem) 160-73 micron. melts pretty damn good. FMCD? maybe just CD?


----------



## Emericaridr11 (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh MattRize...... i must say

Colorado Thanks You! (and Nikka)


everyone love this stuff!
303 Love

this also helped me alot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wQzr0sstMA

cheers yall


----------



## Kase (Aug 4, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> I do free classes, for years now. I will announce when the next one is, but only for 215ers as class is held in the CCA dab lounge.
> 
> WOW! Great post man! Lab results to boot! Thanks for sharing this wonderful information and your experience.


Let us know Matt! I am up in the foothills and come down to the bay all the time. Would be honored to share some of my strains/smoke with you and get some tips in person!!


----------



## Kalyx (Aug 7, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Aw, see now Kalyx?.. Your experience in the realm of BHO is indicative of poorly made BHO.
> 
> *Ok fine. I will be the first to admit I am no BHO expert, I do not even consume it! The professional extractor who my limited experience (grams and grams and then QUIT, I AM a DABBER! Just an IWE dabber!) will be at the secret cup in denver. I don't think you would say that if you are lucky enough to try his product! He is entered in 2 categories; Budder Pros. Are you gonna compete with your winterized shatter? They have both shatter and high THC extract categories; put your $$$ where your mouth is bud!
> *
> ...


Grow some houseplants and veggies too. Get some growing under your belt! Learn to water and read plants. Research is just reading on the internet for most people. The plants will teach you all you need to know. 

It is a very nice, fulfilling experience to make your own concentrate starting with culitivation. Full circle if you will, as I feed my IWE leftovers to the worm bin that makes vermicompost for my garden, and brew a tea with the best smelling input water available, feeding those terps and everything smaller than my 38 micron bag right back into my living soil when the tea is drenched in...
My blackberry kush 70 micron IWE melts into a flavor-packed goo-puddle and i don't have to winterize it or even increase its SA, just carefully (slow/cool) dry it as a thin fruit roll up and its melty dab heaven. Its taken quite a few phenos of searching to find...

Nice conversing with you dabsalot, not to sound combative but my nail is cleaner than yours! What is all that crud pasted onto yours? I can still see through my quartz after grams and grams of dabbing, it torches to a clean white ash just like proper (organic and mature) flower bowls should burn too, no black or (gasp) colored residues building up at all! Dab on... however you see fit!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

you winterize iwe?


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 7, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> you winterize iwe?


I don't believe you do, that is something you do with BHO and ISO(sorta).


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

i didnt think so!


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 8, 2013)

winterizing/dissolving bubble hash into everclear, filtering, freezing, filtering, and evapping produces some of the most beautifully smooth and tasty oil in the world!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2013)

almost seems like a waste of time to winterize full melt, tho i would winterize everything else.


----------



## Darth Dank (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow took 9 fucking hours to read every thing but it was worth it. Thanks for all the great info. Have been wanting to get away from BHO but my bubble hash sucked in comparison. Now I know what to do IWE. Lots of love to Matt Rize. I will be moving to northern cali in a few months and will have to find your IWE, after looking at it this long its all I can think about. Thank you for sharing, your my kind of person.


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 9, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> almost seems like a waste of time to winterize full melt, tho i would winterize everything else.


meh, when you got more hash than you know what to do with... they had so much hash that it wasnt even possible to smoke it all before the next crop was done and ready to have the trim turned into fresh hash!! and I dont know if this could be called 100% full melt... pretty damn close though. 

just curious, how is it a waste?? the yield was like 60%, and the only stuff left in the filter I assume was plant material or trics or something and other stuff that wouldnt get you high if you smoked it?? it looked like cork when it was dry... finest powder ive ever seen in the weed world.

it wasnt the winterizing part we were aiming for... more so turning hash into an oil, with time in the freezer in between just for the hell of it. I cant even remember how much, if any plant waxes there were.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

waste of time lol fullmelt has minimal matter. but i can see the why, turning it into oil instead of bubble. i know if i had that room, i would do the same thing just to experiment!


----------



## Countnvp (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey guys I tried making bubble for the second time after doing a second ice wash I noticed the buds (I used 14g small popcorn sized nugs that were covered in trichs and no trim) were still sticky as hell and under the scope I saw lots of trichs. I stirred with a large metal spoon for about 10-15 mins with a few breaks to rest my arm. Is this not long enough? I froze the bud got a mixer and rewashed it today but only got half of what I got yesterday and only the 25 and 75 had anything in it. Can anyone help me as to why my yeild is so small for premium nugs. At worst I expected 10% but seems I got 2%.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

hard to say what happened to your bubble, did u grow it or get it somewhere? maybe the heads were gone? i would expect at least a gram back but split between bags.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2013)

Countnvp said:


> Hey guys I tried making bubble for the second time after doing a second ice wash I noticed the buds (I used 14g small popcorn sized nugs that were covered in trichs and no trim) were still sticky as hell and under the scope I saw lots of trichs. I stirred with a large metal spoon for about 10-15 mins with a few breaks to rest my arm. Is this not long enough? I froze the bud got a mixer and rewashed it today but only got half of what I got yesterday and only the 25 and 75 had anything in it. Can anyone help me as to why my yeild is so small for premium nugs. At worst I expected 10% but seems I got 2%.


not enough material..imo


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2013)

i used a 6 quart bowl filled with dry trim and got 1 gram/20 and 3 grams/73


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i used a 6 quart bowl filled with dry trim and got 1 gram/20 and 3 grams/73 using Matt's method:
> 
> View attachment 2769579View attachment 2769580View attachment 2769581


EDIT: Thank you, Matt for all the tips!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

you forgot to microplane it? unless you gonna make oil...lol


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> you forgot to microplane it? unless you gonna make oil...lol


well i went to the depot and those doofus' didn't even know what i was talking about and tried to sell me a hand plane..so now they are in separate jars i didn't see any info on cure however, did not read the complete thread. then they tried to tell me it comes in sets..can't i plane it still?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

you can i imagine. but quality is already suffering as we speak. did you dry it already? where is it stored at?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> you can i imagine. but quality is already suffering as we speak. did you dry it already? where is it stored at?


yes, it's dry and in separate jars with a boveda pack inside..this is my first try and I had a few disconnects since reading the threads first few pages only.

why do you want to plane it? why is it already suffering? i can still smoke, no? i bought captain morgan spiced rum 100 for tincture..Matt suggests 2 oz of bud to 1 pint in the beginning of the thread..can i/should i use some of the hash? how much? what do i do with the 120-190 which is really no weight?

halp me, halp me!!


----------



## Darth Dank (Aug 10, 2013)

Its for cooking, not working on a house lol. Its a zester for fruit skin or parm cheese. use 151 or everclear.


----------



## Darth Dank (Aug 10, 2013)

Read page 4 post 35 to see info you need.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

oh yea if its dried is def smokable. i should test it for you though just in case! micro planing it helps dry faster so to minimize oxidation and preserve it the best way possible...i like the 120 usually but you should use the higher up than 120 for food n tincs. could even throw in the lowers then 73 if you want, some people do.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth Dank said:


> Its for cooking, not working on a house lol. Its a zester for fruit skin or parm cheese. use 151 or everclear.


Didn't Matt say Lowes? So i can get from Bed, Bath & Beyond?

yeah, I'll go back to liquor store and pick up some 151.. I thought 100 proof would be enough


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> oh yea if its dried is def smokable. i should test it for you though just in case! micro planing it helps dry faster so to minimize oxidation and preserve it the best way possible...i like the 120 usually but you should use the higher up than 120 for food n tincs. could even throw in the lowers then 73 if you want, some people do.


my 120 was negligible..so instead of 2 ounces of weed how many grams of hash? also, how come this has isn't crumbly..must be a different kind?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

can we get pics? hard to explain why the texture is what it is, could just be the strain


----------



## Darth Dank (Aug 10, 2013)

Dont think he said where to get it, just the brand name. Walmart might have also. Theres pics of one on page 4.


----------



## Kase (Aug 10, 2013)

First ice wax batch  Woo! These shots are 24 hours after making and just grated. MK Ultra super frosty nugs and trim:


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks really good Kase!


----------



## Twitch (Aug 10, 2013)

thats right kase put it where it belongs....


good looking stuff man


----------



## Emericaridr11 (Aug 10, 2013)

could use some advice (sorry long post)

I have some REALLY dry trim from a buddy who wants to get off bho, blah blah 
its dank, crystally, but dry as a bone....to the point where its already turned some into powder from handeling the bag

1. what if I let it rehydrate for 30mins in water and ice (in my fridge in a 5Gal bucket)
2. mix it for 1min hand stir (no bags yet just bucket)
3. pour it into my "Drain Bucket" (just a bucket with holes on the bottom -stacked on another bucket- so i dont wear my bags down so hard)
4. Drain the water (and contaminants that came with) with my 220 and 190 in a bucket

now a lil gumby to save the hash from contaminants? 

5. let the water/bucket sit in my fridge for 2 hours (let trichs sink)
6. scoop out as much crap thats floating on top
7. Drain it with my 190 (again, compulsive stuff) and 160 in one bucket
8. then continue as normal

My Questions
-Will this mix of methods save me from some Plant Matter problems? (or is some invisible to the eye)
-Will letting it sit in the water for so long ruin the flavor and smell?

any help or advice would rock, he wants to get off bho and onto bubble but this trim seems impossible to work with


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Emericaridr11 said:


> could use some advice (sorry long post)
> 
> I have some REALLY dry trim from a buddy who wants to get off bho, blah blah
> its dank, crystally, but dry as a bone....to the point where its already turned some into powder from handeling the bag
> ...


I soaked my dry trim for 20-30 minutes before, right in the machine and it came out fine..imo..pics on last page.


----------



## itsblown (Aug 11, 2013)

getting a machine and an 8 bag kit this thursday and going to be giving this a try, going to be using nothing but nugs does anyone see a problem with this? Also let me know if my check list of steps to do is correct.

Prepping
· Have all materials in freezer and chilled before starting
· Let ice cubes sit in machine to chill it before adding work bag
· Layer materials and ice in work bag no more than ¾ full then place into machine
· Add water until a slushy consistency happens
· Let the work bag sit in the machine to cool before starting agitation process

Agitation
· Agitate for 3 6 minute cycles or more depending on greed
· Drain machine into first work bag-slush bag around and spray sides down sides with hand pump sprayer, repeat for all the bags
· Once all the bags have been drained use a chilled metal spoon to scoop the bags clean

Curing
· Let product dry out somewhere cold- until its dry but still wet enough to crumble
· Grate the finished product on the microplane
· lay this material out on a baking sheet covered with a silk screen
· Let this dry and occasionally cut it up with a card
· Once dried place into masson jar


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

itsblown said:


> getting a machine and an 8 bag kit this thursday and going to be giving this a try, going to be using nothing but nugs does anyone see a problem with this? Also let me know if my check list of steps to do is correct.
> 
> Prepping
> · Have all materials in freezer and chilled before starting
> ...


yes..do NOT use nugs on your FIRST go..use dry trim and soak or wet trim..Matt prefers dry trim and you'll thank me later..you'll find out why.


----------



## Emericaridr11 (Aug 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I soaked my dry trim for 20-30 minutes before, right in the machine and it came out fine..imo..pics on last page.


well your stuff looks mad dry? is it?

anywho like i said im gonna let it soak what im wondering is if i let it sit for 2-3 hours in the water..... after i pull the dirt bags (220,190,160)

will letting the trichs sit in water that long ruin anything like smell or taste?

alot of my material is DUST, and WILL go through the 160,120, and maybe even 73 screen (maybe more), alot of dust


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 11, 2013)

dust and bubble hash sounds like a bad bad bad idea to me ....


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Emericaridr11 said:


> well your stuff looks mad dry? is it?
> 
> anywho like i said im gonna let it soak what im wondering is if i let it sit for 2-3 hours in the water..... after i pull the dirt bags (220,190,160)
> 
> ...


I yielded what you saw in the pic from a 6qt bowl of dry sugar leaf and crumbled mids..you don't need to soak for 2-3 hours because all you are trying to accomplish is freezing the trichome..trichome freezes quickly when fresh so when dry is in the water, all you need is 20-30 minutes..no it won't ruin anything..the garbage (even dust unless it's tricome) will accumulate in the 220.
under 120 is your smoke..120-190 is cooking and the rest garbage. make certain your material bag zipper is double knotted *tight* with flap turn over zipper..


----------



## Emericaridr11 (Aug 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I yielded what you saw in the pic from a 6qt bowl of dry sugar leaf and crumbled mids..you don't need to soak for 2-3 hours because all you are trying to accomplish is freezing the trichome..trichome freezes quickly when fresh so when dry is in the water, all you need is 20-30 minutes..no it won't ruin anything..the garbage (even dust unless it's tricome) will accumulate in the 220.
> under 120 is your smoke..120-190 is cooking and the rest garbage. make certain your material bag zipper is double knotted *tight* with flap turn over zipper..


yeah i dont think you understand what im saying.....

im gonna let it soak for 30 mins..... mix it for a min, then pull ONLY the 220,190,and 160 bag....
THEN
i set it in the fridge for 2 hours to let the heavy trichs fall and all the loose weed scuff float to the top, so i can scrape what left over contaminants are there off before i pull my KEEP BAGS....
cause alot of the dust is Smaller than trichs, i can see that with my naked eye

my ? is will that long in water ruin anything?

you didnt read my comment right, or understood it


guess ill just try it and post pics, its the only way i can think to safe the hash from some of the dust contaminants, its not as bad as im making it sound, only the lower (one fingers worth) of my trim is dusty, i could leave it out if needed and throw it with my cooking grade 2nd runs/pulls... it just has so much trichs stuck to the dust


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Emericaridr11 said:


> yeah i dont think you understand what im saying.....
> 
> im gonna let it soak for 30 mins..... mix it for a min, then pull ONLY the 220,190,and 160 bag....
> THEN
> ...


it needs to be mixed for 15 minutes by hand or in machine..1 minute is not gonna do the trick..imo


----------



## Emericaridr11 (Aug 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> it needs to be mixed for 15 minutes by hand or in machine..1 minute is not gonna do the trick..imo


1 to 2 mins will be perfect for my first run.... thanks for the tip though, i never mix over 7-10 mins on my first run, just how i do
always hand mixing, i keep everything super cold by keeping the bucket in the fridge

im curious to see how this goes never used dry dry trim before, i have a bad feeling but i might be pleasantly surprised
ill snap some shots of the process

i also poor it from 1 bucket to another one so i add that as a 30 sec mix or close to

either way thanks for the tips, we shall see


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Emericaridr11 said:


> 1 to 2 mins will be perfect for my first run.... thanks for the tip though, i never mix over 7-10 mins on my first run, just how i do
> always hand mixing, i keep everything super cold by keeping the bucket in the fridge
> 
> im curious to see how this goes never used dry dry trim before, i have a bad feeling but i might be pleasantly surprised
> ill snap some shots of the process


Well, Matt and Sub both do it for 15 but no second run..obviously, if you are doing multi runs then mix how you want..just posting what works for me.

Not sure what makes you have a bad feeling..pics will be groovy

good luck!


----------



## Emericaridr11 (Aug 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Well, Matt and Sub both do it for 15 but no second run..obviously, if you are doing multi runs then mix how you want..just posting what works for me.
> 
> Not sure what makes you have a bad feeling..pics will be groovy
> 
> good luck!


indeed doing multi runs, maybe ill add it to 3-5 mins on this one, what ive been told is mix less for dry
my camera sucks but ill try haha
I dont know just have that... uh oh feeling
gotta be mad gentle i guess


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

not mix less, but def soak longer!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2013)

Emericaridr11 said:


> indeed doing multi runs, maybe ill add it to 3-5 mins on this one, what ive been told is mix less for dry
> my camera sucks but ill try haha
> I dont know just have that... uh oh feeling
> gotta be mad gentle i guess


not according to OP..


----------



## Baywatcher (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's some fun photos of hash transformation. 

This started out as around 12 oz of fresh Pineapple Express high quality trim. I did two 15 minute washes, and caught everything between 45 and 120 microns (well, I caught the 25 too, but dumped it into the butter pot). I use Matt Rize's Ice Hash methodology to process, microplaning it after 24 hours in the fridge. The microplane cured for a couple of days in the fridge, periodically getting chopped up with a small offset spatula. Next, it was scraped into the jar you see in the first pic, and cured for two days in the jar. What you see in pic #1 is what it looked like after having been mixed every 8-10 hours while curing. As you can see from pic #2, it was still a mixture of trichomes and plant matter, not particularly well-blended.

Next, I process according to Frenchy's methodology. It was rolled out and folded a total of seven times using a heavy glass bottle filled with 170 degree water. Pic #3 shows what it looked like after the final pressing. As you can see from macro #4, it is *much* more uniform, and I can tell a marked difference in the flavor and smoothness of the hit from it compared to the unpressed hash.

Thanks Matt, thanks Frenchy.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

why did you put it in the fridge for 24 hours before planing?


----------



## Baywatcher (Aug 13, 2013)

To let most of the moisture evaporate. For me at least, it grates best if it is a maximum of 1/4" thick, and I've dried the patty for 12 hours or so on each side (flip halfway). I don't want it frozen, but I want it cold and fairly solid.


----------



## Kase (Aug 13, 2013)

Final product: Dried and cured 73 micron MK Ultra Ice Wax


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2013)

i find freezing for 30-60 minutes is perfect for microplaning, also locking moisture from degrading the hash. but im no scientist yet...lol


----------



## Darth Dank (Aug 15, 2013)

just made my first IWE hash. its so good. I was making bad hash. Now its dank. Feels as strong as BHO. Thank you.


----------



## DrySiftWizard (Aug 15, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> Thanks dropa! Bubble hash is not that complicated to make, that is the whole point of my video and lab results. I can get super baked and still make a few ounces of full-melt hash a day without breaking a sweat or doing anything special, and I think the world needs to know. *If your hash isn't great it is because your weed isn't great.*


Uhhh... or the method just isn't good enough? 

You can make good hash from bunk material if you truly want.


----------



## DrySiftWizard (Aug 15, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> Yeah bwoi! Great to see uptheA here.
> 
> *The trick to making great kif is resifting.* The folks making the really nice kif I've seen are taking the product from the tumbler, then hand sifting that through box screens. The hand sift is nice and gentle and cleans up the better grades. Oh, and they are using the same size microns as the hash makers. Trichomes heads are trichome heads. IMO from 45 to 120 (or 160).
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures of your dry sift after re-sifting? Microscope type? Didn't see any, may not have read far enough.. 

I find the complete opposite to be true..


----------



## Emericaridr11 (Aug 16, 2013)

7 grams from 130 grams trim... about what i was expecting, i was afraid to beat the DRY DRY trim too much

After a good quick Cure in the jar (still needs a week at least) it smells dank, still got a goofyish taste, hoping a week/2weeks cure will solve that

so for how dry the trim was, like basically some dust.... Not too shaby id say, the strain seemed really non Oily too
Using 220,160, 90, 45... these are the 90 and 45 (last pic looks dirty/dusty/specks, dont know why, it's smooth)


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2013)

ENOUGH people dont make me have to monitor you all like little kids


----------



## DrySiftWizard (Aug 16, 2013)

Ohh, I get it.. his post gets left so that it looks like i'm the bad guy. 

Even though it's the complete opposite. Suite.


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2013)

DrySiftWizard said:


> Ohh, I get it.. his post gets left so that it looks like i'm the bad guy.
> 
> Even though it's the complete opposite. Suite.


not even all your posts were ALL deleted


----------



## DrySiftWizard (Aug 16, 2013)

Showing your true jealous colors. It's cool, man.


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2013)

DrySiftWizard said:


> Showing your true jealous colors. It's cool, man.


LOL now thats funny.


----------



## DrySiftWizard (Aug 16, 2013)

So, back to topic.. Matt, any dry sift shots? 

Do you even make any these days?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2013)

Attitude is everything.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2013)

Old men can be sexy.


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2013)

DrySiftWizard said:


> And all I got was 'if you won't share with us, fucking leave' and 'you won't be treated well here if you don't share'
> 
> Yeah, GREAT attitude from the 'regulars' to show the new guy. Laughing stock this site is.


well you know where the log out button is


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## StraightFyre (Aug 21, 2013)

If you would like to make this.. you now can. Don't blow yourself up.


----------



## blazin541 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hoe do you cure your hash to get a greasy consistency?


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 25, 2013)

heres the melt shots of the golden hash from above, whats with the cloudy bubbles that come from it?


----------



## blazin541 (Aug 26, 2013)

I was also wondering how your experience was with the bubble magic machine and bags? I'm looking around...is it worth it to just go with bubblemans set? Rize Up


----------



## Shawns (Aug 27, 2013)

Check out Boldtbags they're nice and they custom make all mesh bags super light easier to use and clean


----------



## jackiemoon (Aug 27, 2013)

is that the process in which you get the grease.?


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 27, 2013)

update for those reading: I learned that the above hash that I posted was made in a 10 gallon set up. with 3 bags. 1 wash bag and 2 collecting bags. they use 3 full freezer bags of very nice sugar leaves, and mix the hell out of it with a taken apart sump pump that is upside down or something for 20 mins.. in other words, they mix the hell out of it, hard. and yet still produce golden hash. then ball it up with their hands I think and just let it sit believe... I never got any info on the drying/curing process if any.


----------



## Shawns (Aug 28, 2013)

vacpurge you should post those pics in Frenchy Cannoli hash thread he can usually tell the process by the look of the hash


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 28, 2013)

hes already seen my previous "moldy" pucks (fuck you guys ) and commented, saying I should microplane it and flatten it and roll it into cannolis.

how are you supposed to smoke that stuff properly?? even on the red hot nail its tough to smoke fully.. or maybe im putting too much.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 29, 2013)

shit looked fucking killer ^^^ thats all i have to say on it... i am drooling a little because i want to try it...


----------



## Shawns (Aug 29, 2013)

Frenchy would not tell you to microplane he was probably trying to help you figure a way to dry it out and save your hash I believe it was matt that made rude comments about your hash and deleted all the posts and pics


----------



## Kase (Aug 29, 2013)

Just read thru recently vacpurge.... Frenchy just said to CHOP up small and then dry, then make cannoli


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 29, 2013)

awesome. thank you very much.

I froze a chunk, as well as my grinder, and I was able to powderize something that otherwise feels like a marshmallow. it worked great. I then balled it up... and thats where its stopped. its been in a ball for 2 months and ive moved onto bigger and better things.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 29, 2013)

hahaha no shit thats what happened to them lol, if you pay 5 bucks to the site you can do that to


----------



## Twitch (Aug 30, 2013)

no what i am saying is the site has a thing where if you pay 5 bucks you get perks and one of them is the ability to delete posts


----------



## Shawns (Aug 30, 2013)

you guys should check out this guy on Facebook Canna Hash the hash he makes is crazy looking someone put me on to him in another thread


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 30, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> no what i am saying is the site has a thing where if you pay 5 bucks you get perks and one of them is the ability to delete posts


oh shit, thats pretty cool haha.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 30, 2013)

Shawns said:


> you guys should check out this guy on Facebook Canna Hash the hash he makes is crazy looking someone put me on to him in another thread


If he is the same person who made the Hash Chess pieces then ya that guys stuff is tear shedding pretty.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> no what i am saying is the site has a thing where if you pay 5 bucks you get perks and one of them is the ability to delete posts


where the hell did you get that horrible information. first off our 5$ option is gone, and has been for like 4 years or more. second it never gave you the ability to delete posts. any user can delete their posts up to 72 hours, after that contact a mod


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 31, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> If he is the same person who made the Hash Chess pieces then ya that guys stuff is tear shedding pretty.


god damn that canna hash page is sick!!!!!!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/canna.hash/photos_stream


----------



## Shawns (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for putting up the link vacpurge I didn't know how, his work is amazing, you know you have a shit load of hash when you start making chess pieces and things out of your hash


----------



## Shawns (Sep 1, 2013)

Mat rize is a mod so he can delete anything he wants in this thread


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 1, 2013)

I tried buying the 5$ thing and it wouldnt let me.. how did you get yours to work?


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> well there you go he gets butt hurt so he deletes it.... i think china does something similar or maybe north korea.....
> 
> i am a little concerned now though because i was considering getting the 5 dollar subscription, so sunni... can you please explain this to me if the option has been gone for 4 years now and when i clicked to make the payment the site clicked over as if it was geared up to take my card????? puzzling........


you can get up to this page only in the process theres no info or option to input your money or credit card ...puzzling a blank page you cant input your information into 
View attachment 2800756


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 1, 2013)

*

Shawns

Mat rize is a mod so he can delete anything he wants in this thread​​

​
*Anything rude or way off-topic will be erased. This thread actually has serious educational purposes, and deserves to be kept on topic. Thanks for understanding! Now to answer some ?s...


The "grease" that a couple of you have asked about is from using very high quality material of the right genetics. Nothing about the process is different. Just great trim or buds. Most of the grease I've made has been from the chem family. But... here goes some Cookies grease, made from fresh/frozen trim. JEWCE!!!! Gotta credit the farmer, Norcal Sourdees, he is killing it. Working with farmers who grow specifically for fresh/frozen ice wax, over long periods of time, is whatsup. Now play nice!
[video=youtube;r9hIWoW9eao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hIWoW9eao[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

whats going on matt! can you describe what exactly a pocket cure entails, quick overview of the process. you just walk around with it in your pocket for day?


----------



## Shawns (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey matt I'm not sure if you know or care but on the last Weed Nerd sub basically said he wanted you to make his hash for the emerald cup and has said many time he loves and misses you both but is asking for you to reach, I'm not trying to get involved nor do I know what went on but I know I can speak for a lot of people when I say you guys did great things together and could do more we would love to see you guys partner up for the Emerald cup and taker her home, mad respect for everything you do and the knowledge you share


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

its weed, it should be nothing but love!...til its a business lol


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2013)

Matt - I have a few questions:

1. I can't locate the microplane..exactly where did you purchase? link would be awesome if amazon/ebay..
2. You indicated hash makes a better tincture over material..how many grams to pint? I followed your tincture instructions (experimental amounts) with 1oz material to 1/2 pint of 150 rum..not potent enough..then i added 1gram of 70 micron bubble in one chunk (mistake..see guys? schuylaar makes mistakes too) still not potent enough..imo..I want to bottle 1oz size to gift my friends, so i want it to really pack a punch..
3. You mentioned the jury is still out on chunk vs. granular..granular is easy to incorporate into other things..what is the benefit to chunk? I have everything in chunk currently..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> its weed, it should be nothing but love!...til its a business lol


ain't that the TRUTH!such a tough biz to have partners with..imo


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 2, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> whats going on matt! can you describe what exactly a pocket cure entails, quick overview of the process. you just walk around with it in your pocket for day?


Just walking around with it in my pocket for the day. Ladies can use that warm spot between their boobs if their pants are too tight 


Shawns said:


> Hey matt I'm not sure if you know or care but on the last Weed Nerd sub basically said he wanted you to make his hash for the emerald cup and has said many time he loves and misses you both but is asking for you to reach, I'm not trying to get involved nor do I know what went on but I know I can speak for a lot of people when I say you guys did great things together and could do more we would love to see you guys partner up for the Emerald cup and taker her home, mad respect for everything you do and the knowledge you share


I have zero interest in competing, but Sub and I are working it out. 


schuylaar said:


> Matt - I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. I can't locate the microplane..exactly where did you purchase? link would be awesome if amazon/ebay..
> 2. You indicated hash makes a better tincture over material..how many grams to pint? I followed your tincture instructions (experimental amounts) with 1oz material to 1/2 pint of 150 rum..not potent enough..then i added 1gram of 70 micron bubble in one chunk (mistake..see guys? schuylaar makes mistakes too) still not potent enough..imo..I want to bottle 1oz size to gift my friends, so i want it to really pack a punch..
> 3. You mentioned the jury is still out on chunk vs. granular..granular is easy to incorporate into other things..what is the benefit to chunk? I have everything in chunk currently..


1) Microplane is a brand. They are available in many places. Sur La Table, Any knife store, Almost any kitchen store. I think whole foods even carries them sometimes. Or online... Microplane sells directly thru amazon. I like this premium one. 
http://www.amazon.com/Microplane-46720-Premium-Zester-Grater/dp/B001VGS1M6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378134455&sr=8-2&keywords=microplane
2) Honestly I don't remember, but its written down somewhere out there. Search my name and cooking, that info is in an article I wrote about cooking with hash. 
3) Not really any benefits to chunk hash over granular. Other than if you drop it on the ground chunks are easier to recover.


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 2, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> 1. I can't locate the microplane..exactly where did you purchase? link would be awesome if amazon/ebay..


seriously??!

http://bit.ly/14dxRup


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> Just walking around with it in my pocket for the day. *Ladies can use that warm spot between their boobs if their pants are too tight
> *
> I have zero interest in competing, but Sub and I are working it out.
> 
> ...


victoria secret's demi push-up's are perfect for getting "your" girls "up" to the assist!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> seriously??!
> 
> http://bit.ly/14dxRup


meanie!..i just wanted to talk to matt..you've blown my cover damn it!!!!!


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 2, 2013)

hahahahha. at least youre honest lol. the king did reply to you after all, you should feel honoured LMAO.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2013)

so, i didn't do the decarboxylating portion, my question:

bake the hash in the OVEN at 212 degrees for 90 minutes? then add to tincture? also for *dry* trim to bake before? remember i'm using 150 rum to extract there is no way you can use double boiler for decarb with alcohol it will bake off..correct?


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## The Mantis (Sep 3, 2013)

here's some Love Triangle 70-120 straight from the ice o lator bag. in the vap, this stuff tastes like candy.


----------



## Piffmasterpoff (Sep 13, 2013)

Can you use grinded up weed or does it have to be trim?


----------



## Shawns (Sep 13, 2013)

if you use ground up trim you have a big chance of having green in your hash, its best to use trim or buds and to not agitate too hard, I would watch a few videos and read a couple threads before going ahead


----------



## Piffmasterpoff (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the help man! I definitely will


----------



## Shawns (Sep 13, 2013)

Check out Frenchy Cannoli on you tube he has a couple good videos and a thread here in the subcool old school organics section
This thread also has good information but you have to start at the beginning, take your time don't just dive in to it and you'll be much happier with your results good luck and please share your results


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2013)

matt said when using bud to carefully separate the calyxes, not to break off too much trichs. i would take fine scissors and snip where they meet the stem, then carefully separate into popcorn nugs.

schuy- i dont think you can decarb once in the alcohol. also if you dont want to wait 90 minutes, theres a chart floating around with dif temps with dif times. i decarbed in butter,212 for 90 minutes and def noticed a nice potency difference.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2013)

mantis, hows your bright moments doing?


----------



## Kalyx (Sep 14, 2013)

> Matt Rize
> Microplane sells directly thru amazon. I like this premium one. http://www.amazon.com/Microplane-467...rds=microplane​


Style points for linking to the green handle!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

Matt..thanks for the microplane info i was at whole foods the other day and they did not have, so i will buy direct form the source..

simplify the expression:

.5 of the hash and trim was not decarbed prior to making the tincture with 150 proof rum..it's not potent enough, so i bought this teen, tiny egg pan and poured some tincture in it to boiling in order to decarb hoping it would oil up..it didn't just evaporated and left the hash..is there anyway to still decarb..i'm only playing with 1 cup of liquid so if i have to throw it away i will just slow boil an get the hash back np..do you have any suggestions?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> matt said when using bud to carefully separate the calyxes, not to break off too much trichs. i would take fine scissors and snip where they meet the stem, then carefully separate into popcorn nugs.
> 
> schuy- i dont think you can decarb once in the alcohol. also if you dont want to wait 90 minutes, theres a chart floating around with dif temps with dif times. i decarbed in butter,212 for 90 minutes and def noticed a nice potency difference.


GG can you still get me this chart? Thanks!<3


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

Kalyx said:


> Style points for linking to the green handle!


oh maaaaaaaaan!..it's a zester!!ROFL..sheeeeeeeeeeeeesh, men!


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 15, 2013)

bags from here ^^^


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2013)

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/

matt: i was curious how you decarb for edibles and tincs?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/
> 
> matt: i was curious how you decarb for edibles and tincs?


GG your link is decarb for bho..i believe matt uses oven temp to 212 for 90 minutes on his website:

http://medicalmarijuana.com/experts/expert/title.cfm?artID=44


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2013)

i decarbed my bud following the chart.thanks ill have to check out his site.


----------



## oldschooltofu (Sep 22, 2013)

i have some ice wax i made that is like crushed coral (large sand) consistancy

how do i turn it into something dabbable consistancy?
heat?


----------



## Shawns (Sep 22, 2013)

if its ice wax it should almost stick together on its own at room temperature


----------



## damiana (Sep 24, 2013)

it depends on the plant genetics, sativa's tend to be more "dabbable" and indica more sand like. no matter how good the ice extraction.


----------



## Smokinw (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Matt, 
was wondering where I can grab a 20 gallon washing machine online for a decent price. Will using more product effect my end quality?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2013)

just took my 220 bag, put my dried trim in there, and shook. got a half gram so far of some super awesome sift. shit pressed in literally 30 seconds!!!! smells like burnt sugar and tastes like deep cherries and something else, so good....ace of spade trim. pics later..


----------



## mo2oregon (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Matt,
Thank you for sharing your knowledge. I have been trying to discover which extract is the least dangerous while maintaining taste and potency. Ice wax seems the way to go. I read the first 102 pages of this thread. Is this sufficient or is there a new technique, product, or change that I need to know about so go ahead and read the next 160 pages or so? (Truthfully, I'd rather not unless there is some good info, not side conversations about dog names, rig preferences, hash politics.)
Again, thank you so much for the free info! 

Now I'm gonna sick back and fantasize about growing and making hash while smoking this dirty ol' j.


----------



## yktind (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be doing a run of Green Crack tonight. partial flowers and trim. I froze fresh so will see how it comes out. I've used the bubble bags three times now and learned on the last to clean with alcohol before the next use. The bags took forever to drain on that one. 

Last time I used dry larf and trim and it came out more brown. I am hoping to get a nice blonde color. Great thread, man!!


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 11, 2013)

delete.

wrong thread.


----------



## tj goodwin (Oct 22, 2013)

MATT RIZE, you are a legit person! Not out here for your own good but for everyone else's! That's how the world should be and i wish i personally knew more people in my life like you. With that being said, i read up to about page 150 after 4 days and my mind has been melted! Every question i was saving to ask you pretty much got answered. I plan on reading the rest of the thread and your oraganics thread and following you on your continuous journey through cannabis and hash making. Me and a crew of my friends are starting our grows and are planning to make lots of ICE WAX. Strains include Secret sour, chemdawg, kosher hush, headband, skywalker og, and a few more. Ordered these seeds before i read about sour d, chem and kush being the best to make ice wax so i was SUPER PUMPED. MATT, thanx again man ill be following and posting pics come harvest time for anyone interested! EAST COAST-BOSTON_MASS RIZE UP!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2013)

hell yea bostonstrong!


----------



## coopdogg369 (Oct 25, 2013)

Been reading this Thread over for the past couple of months, and now finally everything has fallen in place. My buddy had some fire outdoor unknown cbd strain (73u) and some Trainwreck trim (120u)  It was my second Run ever, first run ever with a machine.


----------



## BACG (Oct 25, 2013)

Quick Question..

Is there anything wrong with immediately breaking up the plate of hash that you have just scooped out of the bags? Putting it on a 25 micron pressing screen with a bunch of paper towels under it, and breaking it up decently fine then? He says its all about drying it out quick... so would that be best to air it out? Im planning on putting it on a glass tray or non stick bake sheet after half day or so.


----------



## DEM 840 (Oct 26, 2013)

We ferment it into EM for foliar and drench applications


----------



## yktind (Oct 30, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> GG your link is decarb for bho..i believe matt uses oven temp to 212 for 90 minutes on his website:
> 
> http://medicalmarijuana.com/experts/expert/title.cfm?artID=44


Okay I'm confused, I am super interested in turning a mediocre run of hash into a tincture. Do you decarb before going into the bubble bags? Or is there a way to decarb hash?

The last time I made hash, only read the first couple of pages and went against the microplane and pressed it (Lesson learned just keep reading. I prefer Knowledge challenged over noob, lol). Ended with decent hash but it turned really dark and smokes harsh. 

Also, on a side note My brain just exploded because I finished the 217 page read. lol man what a ton of good information.

Got my micro plane and my new 45 micron bag just showed up. I'll be making some IWE with Herojuana that had to come down early. The buds are fluffly and smoke isn't really there. So I decided to try and save it making IWE. 

My hope it to get In the ball park, even if it's in the nose bleeds, of what you folks already do. Considering this herb would trash I will be happy with anything. The bud has been trimmed into little nuggets and been in the freezer for a couple of days.


----------



## yktind (Nov 1, 2013)

Came out Awesome. Thank you for this thread!!!!

[video=youtube;DelhLppPSxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelhLppPSxY[/video]


----------



## coopdogg369 (Nov 4, 2013)

Has anyone dried preplaned hash in a cooler full of Dry Ice? I read somewhere that you can put fresh trim in a cooler of bagged dry ice to dry it, I would assume that the dry air with the cold temps would be amazing


----------



## yktind (Nov 4, 2013)

Just a couple of pics of what I did. I'm proud of it. Prob not Rize status but it's the best I've ever done.


----------



## tj goodwin (Nov 9, 2013)

I also have a dry ice question if anyone has an answer. Can i use dry ice in my work back with the trim and no water and do a light shake and aggitation? Then use ice cold water to rinse it all through and collect? Any advise would be cool.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 11, 2013)

tj goodwin said:


> I also have a dry ice question if anyone has an answer. Can i use dry ice in my work back with the trim and no water and do a light shake and aggitation? Then use ice cold water to rinse it all through and collect? Any advise would be cool.


yes that is a well accepted and commonly practiced technique. we used to call it Dry Ice Sieving. be gentle! makes dank full melt if the material is right.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 11, 2013)

coopdogg369 said:


> Has anyone dried preplaned hash in a cooler full of Dry Ice? I read somewhere that you can put fresh trim in a cooler of bagged dry ice to dry it, I would assume that the dry air with the cold temps would be amazing


yes folks are doing that now too. give it a try and let us know!


----------



## Drang2388 (Nov 12, 2013)

Matt just want to say I think it's about time someone in the industry puts aside ego and shares his knowledge for the greater good. Your not talking about being the best your doing it and that's how it should be. 

Anyway I've read it all and one of the things I have took away is constant cold cold cold. You mentioned your work and drying room temps. I unfourtnantly cannot afford to climate control another room right now. So in the mean time do you think I could use a mini fridge set to 50 degrees periodically opening when I change the paper towel to dry in??


----------



## smokeymcpot. (Nov 13, 2013)

BACG said:


> Quick Question..
> 
> Is there anything wrong with immediately breaking up the plate of hash that you have just scooped out of the bags? Putting it on a 25 micron pressing screen with a bunch of paper towels under it, and breaking it up decently fine then? He says its all about drying it out quick... so would that be best to air it out? Im planning on putting it on a glass tray or non stick bake sheet after half day or so.


I used to do that when I first started making hash and it works pretty good. Sometimes I would experience an over drying tho and end with a powdery consistency hash, especially when made with dry trim/material.


----------



## smokeymcpot. (Nov 13, 2013)

damiana said:


> it depends on the plant genetics, sativa's tend to be more "dabbable" and indica more sand like. no matter how good the ice extraction.


Says who?? Its quite the opposite actually I think.

Indica tricome heads are generally larger in size therefore sativa are the heads that fall threw lower micron screens resulting in a sandy consistensy. Heavy indicas result in the most melty of the melt from my growing and hash making experiences.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 13, 2013)

Drang2388 said:


> Matt just want to say I think it's about time someone in the industry puts aside ego and shares his knowledge for the greater good. Your not talking about being the best your doing it and that's how it should be.
> 
> Anyway I've read it all and one of the things I have took away is constant cold cold cold. You mentioned your work and drying room temps. I unfourtnantly cannot afford to climate control another room right now. So in the mean time do you think I could use a mini fridge set to 50 degrees periodically opening when I change the paper towel to dry in??


Most people don't share the techniques that they use to pay their bills. Its not unjust, people are allowed to protect their income. 
But, you are welcome, I did this against the wishes of my peers, who used to be few, but are now numerous thanks in part to this thread. I call this the circle of hash. 

Many people are drying in fridges, I do not approve of this technique. The humidity is too high. But it works good enough to smoke. You end up with more water in the hash, sometimes a sizzle when dabbed, but some people like that. If you smoke hash with a lot of residual water on a screen it looks amazing, this is a trend right now. We don't all have the same goals for our hash. A cool dry room works well, and its winter season.


----------



## youngfella (Nov 13, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> It's hard to say because I use wet trim. I would guess 1.5 lbs of trim gave me 40 grams of bubble.


Hey hashmakers out there. I have been having terrible returns and I have no idea why. I have a 20gal bubble now machine with a 5 gal 8 bag bubblebag lite kit. I have done 3 runs so far. the first one was with a pound(of not so great shake) and that yielded about 5 grams of smokable bubble. The second run was with a pound of not bad trim and that return was about 2 grams of smokable hash. Then the third run was with 2 pounds of what I thought was dank trim(it consisted of plat. gsc, sour go,snowcap, and pit bull diesel). The run had a return of about 2 grams of smokable bubble. I have followed Matt's techniques exactly and the outside temperature has been around 40degrees also. I just really want to know what I am getting bad returns and what I can do better. Thanks everyone for reading!


----------



## Confucious (Nov 15, 2013)

youngfella said:


> Hey hashmakers out there. I have been having terrible returns and I have no idea why. I have a 20gal bubble now machine with a 5 gal 8 bag bubblebag lite kit. I have done 3 runs so far. the first one was with a pound(of not so great shake) and that yielded about 5 grams of smokable bubble. The second run was with a pound of not bad trim and that return was about 2 grams of smokable hash. Then the third run was with 2 pounds of what I thought was dank trim(it consisted of plat. gsc, sour go,snowcap, and pit bull diesel). The run had a return of about 2 grams of smokable bubble. I have followed Matt's techniques exactly and the outside temperature has been around 40degrees also. I just really want to know what I am getting bad returns and what I can do better. Thanks everyone for reading!


 Your machine may be beating it up is one of the only things I can think of or your trim isn't up to par as far as the trics go on it. I just ran about 4 zips of trim and ended up with around 7 grams of fine full melt.


----------



## Shawns (Nov 15, 2013)

You could maybe try taking a sample of the water after its gone through the bags to see if theres trichome in there maybe your bags are no good


----------



## 4betshove (Nov 15, 2013)

What about running buds... Im guessing its best to dry it out, but is it best to break it up or cut it with scissors? I fear its possible to break or fuck up the trichomes.


----------



## yktind (Nov 18, 2013)

4betshove said:


> What about running buds... Im guessing its best to dry it out, but is it best to break it up or cut it with scissors? I fear its possible to break or fuck up the trichomes.


When I did buds I have tried Fresh frozen and dried frozen. I was much happier with the return on dried. However you do need to be more gentle. I hand stir and really don't even stir. More of a push down and move the water around. Chop with scissors and let them sit in your ice water for 30 mins prior to mixing. 

This is what I have done. It is in no way the best way or right way. Works for me and I am happy with the results.


----------



## damiana (Nov 20, 2013)

Dry in a desiccant chamber! No moisture in end product.


----------



## 4betshove (Nov 23, 2013)

damiana said:


> Dry in a desiccant chamber! No moisture in end product.


Where do you get one? Is it like a dehumidifier?


----------



## 4betshove (Nov 25, 2013)

What is the cheese grater thing use for? Like this one


----------



## yktind (Nov 25, 2013)

4betshove said:


> What is the cheese grater thing use for? Like this one


It is for getting the hash putty down to fine consistency. Creating an equal and quick dry. I know it's a long thread but you should read it. As there is a ton of information in it.


----------



## 4betshove (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks bro. Thread is a beast, but im going to get through it


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Nov 26, 2013)

Figured it was time for some inspirational shots bless up!


----------



## veen (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok, so before I post the long question- is there a page on this thread that gets into the details of making a 5 gallon bucket 'system' utilizing matts bucket/drain/hoze idea? In short- Im confused as to how I agitate in my 220 work bucket that has holes on the bottom draining to the catch buckets? I am waiting for my 3/4 inch hydro table drain so maybe there is a topper I can screw on or plug in while I am agitating? I want to do this because I read that it is preferable to not pour ever, but always use gravity- agitation buckets on 2 crates, catch buckets on 1 tray, etc.
Thanks!!


----------



## goodgirlkarma (Dec 1, 2013)

This thread is great after reading up for a couple months I did my first run with some bags. Used 5 bag kit I forgot screen size but i believe last 2 were 25 micron and 73 . Anyways I ran 21 grams of dried but frozen Cheese Auto nug. Dual 5 gallon buckets using a little bit of matt and others techniques. hand stir for 15 min filterted water and ice. ended up with 3.1 after letting it sit out overnight on the cloth. Then i froze the 73 for about 20 minutes and planed it down to that final photo you see for the rest of drying process. it is soo sticky its ridiculous. Anyways pleased with my results and hope future runs when i use my better strains will come out as good or better!


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Dec 2, 2013)

@mattrize What I'm failing to understand is how to keep the jewce in that state for more then like a week. It always seems to cure up after about a week or so and becomes waxy more so than being able to patty it out. I would assume you store in the fridge before it cures that long to preserve it? And if so wouldn't the fridge put residual moisture of some sort back into your material? Or am I overthinking something


----------



## yktind (Dec 3, 2013)

veen said:


> Ok, so before I post the long question- is there a page on this thread that gets into the details of making a 5 gallon bucket 'system' utilizing matts bucket/drain/hoze idea? In short- Im confused as to how I agitate in my 220 work bucket that has holes on the bottom draining to the catch buckets? I am waiting for my 3/4 inch hydro table drain so maybe there is a topper I can screw on or plug in while I am agitating? I want to do this because I read that it is preferable to not pour ever, but always use gravity- agitation buckets on 2 crates, catch buckets on 1 tray, etc.
> Thanks!!


I used three buckets. 

- 1 Solid (work bucket)
- 1 Solid with big hole in the top lid (Catch Bucket - I use the water for my outdoor garden)
- 1 Smaller hole in bottom of bucket (prevents anything spilling)

Stack the hole bucket on top of lid bucket.

Work everything in the third bucket and pour it into your gravity buckets. (Make sure your bags are in place though)



See the spray bottle on the left. This is very important to wash your hash. Use Ice and RO water. 

*Disclaimer* This is how I do it. There are many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## veen (Dec 3, 2013)

Perfect info- question: do you find the one hole sufficient enough to drain quickly? I guess it wouldnt hurt anything to have a few holes or one large one on each...
Got a spray bottle, hopefully the pressure is high enough if thats much of an issue. Its a standard hand held top pump, but not anywhere near 'next level'.




yktind said:


> I used three buckets.
> 
> - 1 Solid (work bucket)
> - 1 Solid with big hole in the top lid (Catch Bucket - I use the water for my outdoor garden)
> ...


----------



## yktind (Dec 3, 2013)

veen said:


> Perfect info- question: do you find the one hole sufficient enough to drain quickly? I guess it wouldnt hurt anything to have a few holes or one large one on each...
> Got a spray bottle, hopefully the pressure is high enough if thats much of an issue. Its a standard hand held top pump, but not anywhere near 'next level'.


I had a 3" hole saw and 1.5" hole saw. So that's why I did that way, lol. 

I don't use a 25 micron so it usually drains pretty quick. <---Add that biatch in and who knows. 

Spray bottle will be fine. But your hands and forearms will thank you when you can get a pump. Your not trying to pressure wash these things just help any other stuff through the screen. Basically a nice rinse.


----------



## veen (Dec 3, 2013)

yktind said:


> I had a 3" hole saw and 1.5" hole saw. So that's why I did that way, lol.
> 
> I don't use a 25 micron so it usually drains pretty quick. <---Add that biatch in and who knows.
> 
> Spray bottle will be fine. But your hands and forearms will thank you when you can get a pump. Your not trying to pressure wash these things just help any other stuff through the screen. Basically a nice rinse.


Well, its a pump sprayer.. hand held.. just doesnt look like it would hold as much pressure as the one you posted.
I was going to run the 25 as an experiment after reading up on the thc content of the 25 micron, and use it in cooking. But I agree, in the years past the 25 was hanging from a drawer while draining for 5 minutes into a bucket.... pita.
I was going to run 190, 160, 90, 73, 45, 25.... 
Its been so long since ive done bubble, let alone the lengths it takes to make it ice-wax name worthy.


----------



## yktind (Dec 4, 2013)

veen said:


> Well, its a pump sprayer.. hand held.. just doesnt look like it would hold as much pressure as the one you posted.
> I was going to run the 25 as an experiment after reading up on the thc content of the 25 micron, and use it in cooking. But I agree, in the years past the 25 was hanging from a drawer while draining for 5 minutes into a bucket.... pita.
> I was going to run 190, 160, 90, 73, 45, 25....
> Its been so long since ive done bubble, let alone the lengths it takes to make it ice-wax name worthy.


Five Mins? Lol that is fast. I have left one hanging over night before and it still wasn't done, lol.


----------



## veen (Dec 4, 2013)

HA, I meant to type 5 hours. It could have been longer...


----------



## Shawns (Dec 8, 2013)

heres my 2nd hash run, This is Outdoor Space Bomb, I labelled them wrong I realized yesterday I still had my Chernobyl trim lol they have since been relabelled lol


----------



## veen (Dec 8, 2013)

So, my 6th run using these methods that Rize has opened us up to resulted in an interesting thing tonight. I decided since it was 22 degrees outside, I would open the door to my entryway/ laundry room that is closed off from the rest of the house and do my hash dance. Well, I had everything ICED up, water in the sprayer, insulated agitation bucket, the catch bucket and bags were placed close to the door getting blasted with it..... well, after spraying down my 45 bag for a bit, for half a sec I was like OH SHIT I got trichs as clear a ice! Well, upon closer inspection.... it WAS Ice! The cold air in the room, and the ice slurry spray bottle resulted in the water freezing in the hash before it could even drain out. It will be interesting to see if this changes the outcome at all, and if so.. how. Anyone with this happen before?


----------



## HAZEOHOLIC (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello matt I want to know how to press the ice wax so it comes out like shatter thanks once again


----------



## rastakolnikov (Dec 10, 2013)

HAZEOHOLIC said:


> Hello matt I want to know how to press the ice wax so it comes out like shatter thanks once again


Starts at 8:40
[video=youtube;AXsbrlbc5rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXsbrlbc5rs[/video]


----------



## Spawn66 (Dec 11, 2013)

Well that took a good couple of weeks but well worth the read
great thread dudes


----------



## Drang2388 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Matt how would you suggest doing different strains separate with one machine? Would like to do it all in ine night. I would imagine you have to switch out the ice with new water?


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 17, 2013)

I swear you guys are making soap opera stuff right here. I learned a long time ago you don't speak on things like that. Especially if you have no clue about the real story and are just making assumptions. If I was Matt and you called me a rat I wouldn't be happy at all. Your spitting some serious venom bro! Although you prol have no connection to him in the first place so how can you speak on someone you don't know.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Dec 17, 2013)

Qwizo I have a lot of respect for your knowledge, I learned tons on terpenes and trichomes from our exchange on my thread and never had the chance to say thank you. So here it is.,
On the other hand I would have expected more from you on the spreading of what can be called defamation. If you do not know, care or try to spread rumor why would you repeat something so negative without checking the source.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Dec 17, 2013)

Same here Qwizo and you can be sure that if I have any technical question you are the one I will seek for answer.
All the best


----------



## yktind (Dec 17, 2013)

I maybe over stepping lines but Can we get back to discussing IWE? No offense guys but maybe start a thread either bashing or defending.

Personally I have learned a lot from both Matt and Mr. Cannoli.


----------



## BarryLutz (Dec 18, 2013)

I was going to enter but decided not to last minute (deadline was dec.1st).. almost went but again, decided not to.. man what did I miss? haha.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Dec 19, 2013)

and he was at the emrald cup and then got kicked 2 hours in all for starting shit with sumones family thats what it all boils down too! And thats the truth like i said i have no need to BS any of you!

The truth is that he WAS NOT kicked out for starting shit. He was with the TGA tribe and we would have love to keep it that way. I do not know your friend but he has no clue of what happened. If I was you I would check what he says in the future because on that one he is so totally off that it could be felt as total slander. 
You may want to go back to IWE now


----------



## hydrosoil78 (Dec 19, 2013)

My lighter had a piece of Frenchy hash stuck to it when I got home. I lost my lighter and he saved it for me, that really happened.


----------



## NOVAorganics (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't get why do you have such a problem with plant waxes lipids and fats Matt? you talk a great deal of shit on BhO Citing That YEt EvenThe Best CleanesT greased Up Ive Wax.still Is FULL of Waxes Lipids Ect. being that the cuticle of the resin head is still left behind. And then when it Greases out like mine does the little caviar eggs melt into individual Clear melted trichomes... and yes, they do appear as if the waxy membrane is gone but no it isn't. So that being my question why is it such a problem when you smoke hash? also not sure why you hate on bubble man so bad I assume it's because he is very transparent and holds no secrets when it comes to this and wants everybody to succeed and better their processes. im just saying.. I was able to reach him personally through email Facebook and YouTube where it is chocked full of so much information. I really can't imagine what you could not like the guy foreal he is like the nicest dude in the world ....has no ego.. I must Imsay him being such a humble dude with no ego is super refreshing and ice water extraction community. there is a large group of us producing just as good if not superior products using all of his instructions... which to anybodyOvEr here that wants to get the rest of the process as far Scopeas drying curing and most importantly separating your resin with a cds and drying it properly most important part Imo. Ps GOOD cardboard is fine to dry on perferrably food grade cardboard I've heard that you like to say that leaves contamiNant and particulate in your Hash but I can tell you looking under my 60 x scope that is not true putting it on parchment is not mandatory people
Peace matt


----------



## NOVAorganics (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry For.Typos.. Meant To Say "Seperating Your res in with a sievE"


----------



## Twitch (Jan 28, 2014)

^^^^ are you high??? 
it sounds like you are just rambling....


----------



## MnH (Jan 28, 2014)

NOVAorganics said:


> I don't get why do you have such a problem with plant waxes lipids and fats Matt? you talk a great deal of shit on BhO Citing That YEt EvenThe Best CleanesT greased Up Ive Wax.still Is FULL of Waxes Lipids Ect. being that the cuticle of the resin head is still left behind. And then when it Greases out like mine does the little caviar eggs melt into individual Clear melted trichomes... and yes, they do appear as if the waxy membrane is gone but no it isn't. So that being my question why is it such a problem when you smoke hash? also not sure why you hate on bubble man so bad I assume it's because he is very transparent and holds no secrets when it comes to this and wants everybody to succeed and better their processes. im just saying.. I was able to reach him personally through email Facebook and YouTube where it is chocked full of so much information.* I really can't imagine what you could not like the guy foreal he is like the nicest dude in the world ....has no ego.. I must Imsay him being such a humble dude with no ego is super refreshing and ice water extraction community. there is a large group of us producing just as good if not superior products using all of his instructions...* which to anybodyOvEr here that wants to get the rest of the process as far Scopeas drying curing and most importantly separating your resin with a cds and drying it properly most important part Imo. Ps GOOD cardboard is fine to dry on perferrably food grade cardboard I've heard that you like to say that leaves contamiNant and particulate in your Hash but I can tell you looking under my 60 x scope that is not true putting it on parchment is not mandatory people
> Peace matt


He told me he was gonna steal my method and market it himself.. lol. I have the screenshots.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 28, 2014)

hahaha what a piece of shit, you made the right choice of posting it for everyone to see


----------



## MnH (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't want the drama.. he was all nice and shit for weeks.. then told me he was gonna jack it for himself.. i magically got banned from all his pages, etc.. lol. 

Obviously coincidence, heh.. anyways.. back to the topic at hand.. ice wax.. 

I still can't find a damn microplaner anywhere. Would Home Depot have one? I.e. an hour drive away? Ugh.


----------



## yktind (Jan 28, 2014)

MnH said:


> I don't want the drama.. he was all nice and shit for weeks.. then told me he was gonna jack it for himself.. i magically got banned from all his pages, etc.. lol.
> 
> Obviously coincidence, heh.. anyways.. back to the topic at hand.. ice wax..
> 
> I still can't find a damn microplaner anywhere. Would Home Depot have one? I.e. an hour drive away? Ugh.


Here you go. http://amzn.to/MqVzMC

Or a restaurant supply.


----------



## MnH (Jan 28, 2014)

Sweet thanks eh.. may just have to do the online thing.. Cheers.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2014)

I never got a microplaner. I've always chopped it slowly with a costco card in a sawing motion. It works great. It just takes a while. I have a grater similar to a microplaner. There's always some left stuck on the grater and kind of a waste. I don't like using them.


----------



## NOVAorganics (Feb 4, 2014)

yes twitch I am high... this is a hash thread and I am pRoducing extremely good haSh...so yes I am very hIgh. I would hoPe d be too. And reading my post I don't really think I was rambling. I adressed a few comments that matt has made regarding bubble man And His "Clownshoes Tek". out of curiosity are you referring to bubble man claiming he was going to steal your Method ForHimself Mnh??? I would love to see those screenshots . Where Are.They.Posted lol
But Yes Back To Thread .. Ice Water ExtraCt Is Incredibly Flavorful When Its Dried Of Its Water Quickly. First Stop TerpTown.[video=youtube;xi94A5DwztA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi94A5DwztA[/video]


----------



## NOVAorganics (Feb 4, 2014)

I HaVe MajoR User error when using a micro planer. I know your sister freeze your michael planner and keep a block of ice but I always and up was way too much stuff to my fingers and within the teeth of the Micro planner. because of the simplicity and 0 loss of product I will always choose to use a Sieve . I bought 3 ( for different grades of hash) at the grocery store. but if you really want to go micro planner go to any specialty cooking store, kitchen store or any walmart herb type of grocery stores carry them mine doEs. when all else fails eBay or Amazon. and twitch yes I'm still hi so sorry if I am rambling again buddy


----------



## Twitch (Feb 4, 2014)

i asked if you where high, because your rants are almost comparable to those of a man high on PCP


----------



## GoblinFarmer (Feb 5, 2014)

How is the Grease version of the Ice wax made? just whipping the wet ice wax?


----------



## yktind (Feb 5, 2014)

GoblinFarmer said:


> How is the Grease version of the Ice wax made? just whipping the wet ice wax?


Strain dependent


----------



## oxtooshortxo (Feb 6, 2014)

I swear Ice wax has amazing healing properties, not sure if it's the terps or something else, but there are definitely anti-inflammatory effects when I dab it. I have a lot of breathing problems at night from tonsils swelling up, it always helps me breathe through my nose at night and especially right now while I have this flu.


----------



## NighT0ker (Feb 9, 2014)

Just wanted to drop in and say Thanks Matt!! Check out my latest batch following your method. 120 and 45 bags only. Made with dry trim and 90% melt or so, just a bit of residual left when smoked. My best batch yet and keeps getting better. Thanks again!!! Posted a few pics for ya and to show people how great it can be! 




Any tips on getting that greasy, jewcy, shattery hash would be greatly appreciated. Seems most of it I have seen comes from specific strains or outdoor, please correct me if I'm wrong.

This information you have made available is priceless, Respect!


----------



## biglungs (Feb 9, 2014)

NighT0ker said:


> Any tips on getting that greasy, jewcy, shattery hash would be greatly appreciated. Seems most of it I have seen comes from specific strains or outdoor, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> This information you have made available is priceless, Respect!


a long time ago we used fresh frozen OD sugar trim and made some sticky wet bubble almost like oil


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2014)

707DankSmoker said:


> @mattrize What I'm failing to understand is how to keep the jewce in that state for more then like a week. It always seems to cure up after about a week or so and becomes waxy more so than being able to patty it out. I would assume you store in the fridge before it cures that long to preserve it? And if so wouldn't the fridge put residual moisture of some sort back into your material? Or am I overthinking something


I've been slowly figuring this out. Keep the dried ice water hash in the fridge, sealed. If properly dried and stored, the hash will remain in its natural granular state for months. Crystallization will begin once the trichomes melt themselves into a natural oil. By keeping the hash in its natural granular state you can press it out into "ice slabs" when needed for dabs. You can then keep your hash long-term, and also avoid the chemical changes that occur with crystallization like oxidation and other degradation.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2014)

GoblinFarmer said:


> How is the Grease version of the Ice wax made? just whipping the wet ice wax?


high quality trichome heads, in concentration, will melt themselves into an oil, aka grease. i suspect the terpenoids are acting as an internal solvent to dissolve the heads in the highest quality ice water hash. grease just happens, due to gravity and ambient temperature.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr. Rize has videos in subcools weed report videos of his entire drying process, Even showing his trays in a walk in cooler. Extremely legit and detailed. His process is so meticulous and absolutely perfect. He dries only 2 grams on an entire full size baking tray in a walk in cooler, sacks and stacks of them. You have to see the quantity he has available, to realize how much work he puts in his. If that's not extremely impressive, i don't know what is. Keep up the amazing work Matt, Your shit is phenomenal.


----------



## Nitegazer (Feb 17, 2014)

mista.brown420 said:


> this is not a fight nor discreditment because i like both Matt and bubble man


Sure is a strange way of showing how you like the guy. If you really want answers to your questions, I recommend you step back, make an apology and then rephrase your question in a less offensive way.


----------



## wicked og (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey would you be kind enough to post that video I will be making some ice wax tonite and it would be nice to have see an actual ice wax pro drying and curing video I been looking and haven't found any just some bubbleman videos which I kinda understand but another video wouldn't hurt thanks


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 20, 2014)

birdmananyweather said:


> Mr. Rize has videos in subcools weed report videos of his entire drying process, Even showing his trays in a walk in cooler. Extremely legit and detailed. His process is so meticulous and absolutely perfect. He dries only 2 grams on an entire full size baking tray in a walk in cooler, sacks and stacks of them. You have to see the quantity he has available, to realize how much work he puts in his. If that's not extremely impressive, i don't know what is. Keep up the amazing work Matt, Your shit is phenomenal.


Thank you. You obviously have been paying attention!


Nitegazer said:


> Sure is a strange way of showing how you like the guy. If you really want answers to your questions, I recommend you step back, make an apology and then rephrase your question in a less offensive way.


Deleted. Its ok. 


wicked og said:


> Hey would you be kind enough to post that video I will be making some ice wax tonite and it would be nice to have see an actual ice wax pro drying and curing video I been looking and haven't found any just some bubbleman videos which I kinda understand but another video wouldn't hurt thanks


Check out weednerd 113, its basically my advanced hash class to answer all the stuff not answered in the first video.


----------



## MnH (Feb 20, 2014)

Goddamn this is why I love doing dry sift. So much less to have people argue about haha! Great work you do though man. Cheers. 

~DsW


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 24, 2014)

ok i tested how shit stored n blazed after being in the freezer for a year. now lets see how shit blazes after being in my cigar box stashed away for over a year as well...mmmm not as much flav but still killer head rush. good flav tho and still nice n tan.


----------



## juicyjeff (Feb 24, 2014)

Did my first wash of a hp of dry trim today. Not the best material, didn't yield as much as I was hoping still. Pretty disappointed but hopefully I'll get my hands on some more, better trim sometime soon.. think I'm gonna get a better set of bags as well, but we'll see! Thread was a good read, definitely helped me along the way, but I can attest for sure that bad material doesn't get you shit!


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 28, 2014)

Just watched weednerd 113 tons of good info. I heard you say 15 minutes soak time for dry material but how long do you recommend soaking fresh frozen trim before turning on the machine?


----------



## romulanlover (Feb 28, 2014)

q for the melters out there...

this run i didnt shave my ladies legs, and got a bunch of popcorn. should i be busting it up somehow? or just throw the work in as is


----------



## oldschooltofu (Mar 8, 2014)

ok, so i have been making bubble wax for a few seasons now and now that i can make it into dabable via the wax paper heated glass method (is there a name for this?) i am so happy i can dab my bubble.

so on to the next step, im a glassblower, so if i made a glass "rolling pin", heated it up with a torch, and rolled a 20-30g pile, would this be a good method to do bulk amounts?

think i might have to go to the shop and make one and try it. should i do solid or hallow? hummm? what size?


----------



## romulanlover (Mar 8, 2014)

oldschooltofu said:


> ok, so i have been making bubble wax for a few seasons now and now that i can make it into dabable via the wax paper heated glass method (is there a name for this?) i am so happy i can dab my bubble.
> 
> so on to the next step, im a glassblower, so if i made a glass "rolling pin", heated it up with a torch, and rolled a 20-30g pile, would this be a good method to do bulk amounts?
> 
> think i might have to go to the shop and make one and try it. should i do solid or hallow? hummm? what size?



The torched rolling pin could be too hot. The boiling water glass method is nice because there's a easily achievable peak temp and obviously the results speak for themselves


----------



## oldschooltofu (Mar 9, 2014)

ok, boiling water.....whatever heat source works best..... whats the perfect temp and has anyone tried doing larger amounts at a time?


----------



## Research grown budz (Mar 13, 2014)

When I have the fresh frozen trim do I let it sit in the mixing bucket with the water and ice or once I put it all in the bucket I begin mixing immediately also once I am done mixing do I let it sit for awhile before taking out the bags?? Someone plz answer my question I read all the pages and I can't find the answer anywhere


----------



## yktind (Mar 13, 2014)

Research grown budz said:


> When I have the fresh frozen trim do I let it sit in the mixing bucket with the water and ice or once I put it all in the bucket I begin mixing immediately also once I am done mixing do I let it sit for awhile before taking out the bags?? Someone plz answer my question I read all the pages and I can't find the answer anywhere


Here is the way I do it:
Layer Ice trim, Ice, trim, Ice.
Cover with R.O. water
Let sit for 10 mins ish
Stir for 10 mins (not frantically just a gentle push)
Add ice if needed
Let sit for 10 mins.
Drain Bags 
Rinse hash with Ice cold water 
Scoop with spoon or whatever out of bag

Add more ice to trim bag (220 micron)
Add water
Repeat process until you are sure there is nothing left. 
****Special note*** Do not reuse the water. Use fresh RO water. 

You can usually judge how many washes it will take after seeing the 73 micron bag after the first and second washes.


----------



## Research grown budz (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot man for ur help but I actually just asking Matt rize I have read every single page and now I have a step by step system that is very detailed to Matt rize technique almost to the teeth but I just need one more step to finally complete the process and that is when the mixing bucket has been stirred up with all materials inside do I let it sit at all or just start straining bags don't get me wrong though bro I really appreciate ur help if u have any picks of the wax u made using ur method I would be really grateful to take a look at it and on the 29 th I am going to be making wax actually like on the April 1st I guess cause I gotta let the fresh sugar leaf only freeze


----------



## Research grown budz (Mar 17, 2014)

Matt rize I appreciate everything you do man really glad u let us in on the loop bro anyhow if u could help me out with that question I asked I would really appreciate it man thanks again Matt u are a ice wax making god


----------



## yktind (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks Matt for all the Tips and Tricks.

First batch that I have had glass jars for. And man what a difference a little cure does!

View attachment 3029718View attachment 3029719View attachment 3029720View attachment 3029721View attachment 3029722


----------



## MnH (Mar 27, 2014)

NOVAorganics said:


> yes twitch I am high... this is a hash thread and I am pRoducing extremely good haSh...so yes I am very hIgh. I would hoPe d be too. And reading my post I don't really think I was rambling. I adressed a few comments that matt has made regarding bubble man And His "Clownshoes Tek". out of curiosity are you referring to bubble man claiming he was going to steal your Method ForHimself Mnh??? I would love to see those screenshots . Where Are.They.Posted lol
> But Yes Back To Thread .. Ice Water ExtraCt Is Incredibly Flavorful When Its Dried Of Its Water Quickly. First Stop TerpTown.[video=youtube;xi94A5DwztA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi94A5DwztA[/video]


You should check out his 'new' products. Lol.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 10, 2014)

Research grown budz said:


> When I have the fresh frozen trim do I let it sit in the mixing bucket with the water and ice or once I put it all in the bucket I begin mixing immediately also once I am done mixing do I let it sit for awhile before taking out the bags?? Someone plz answer my question I read all the pages and I can't find the answer anywhere


fastest possible is best.


----------



## MnH (Apr 12, 2014)

Juicy Jeff it's all how you look at it. Bad material is never good to start with, but it's really only 'bad' in terms of yield. For instance, using my dry sift method, you can make this







From this in about 15 seconds. Shade plant, hardly watered last year, barely any frost or love.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 12, 2014)

Bad material is never good to start with, but it's really only 'bad' in terms of yield
This is far from reality my friend, it is not about the yield or even its cleanliness but all about resin quality and % of terpenes.
Bad material = low resin quality most of the time. You are all too much into the look when it is all about taste and smell


----------



## MnH (Apr 12, 2014)

So I should just not make products unless I have top notch materials? The strain was very fragrant and such, just not well taken care of. It was an outdoor shade plant left for dead kinda. Doesn't change the fact the method works on just about anything, even garbage like that.

Would it be better if I had top notch materials to be working with? Of course. But that's not really the point. 

I have seen many people use bad trim in water bags and it didn't turn out worthwhile at all. Very green and after beating it up in the ice.. just.. not really all that melty due to contaminant. I'd much rather sift bad looking material like that than water bag it, but that's just preference. 

By anyones standards that trim is ugly, but people generally say you can't make high quality products unless you have amazing starting material (i.e. super frosty) but that's just not true. 

Obviously i'd prefer to be running super fire but that wasn't the intention of my wording when I said "bad". Sorry for the confusion. That said, i'd still rather puff on this than 99% of bho out there heh. 

Cheers.


----------



## mofoo (Apr 13, 2014)

am i doing it right  ?


----------



## MnH (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks damn nice!


----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 28, 2014)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> Bad material is never good to start with, but it's really only 'bad' in terms of yield
> This is far from reality my friend, it is not about the yield or even its cleanliness but all about resin quality and % of terpenes.
> Bad material = low resin quality most of the time. You are all too much into the look when it is all about taste and smell



so frenchy a have a bunch of weed that was grown/harvested/dried, very badly i can hardly smoke it, but i have alot...so my question is even if agitate very lightly and do everything right while making it into bubble will it just be terrible hash?? will it be worth my effort?? i feel it it could come out smokeable where as the buds are not


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 29, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> so frenchy a have a bunch of weed that was grown/harvested/dried, very badly i can hardly smoke it, but i have alot...so my question is even if agitate very lightly and do everything right while making it into bubble will it just be terrible hash?? will it be worth my effort?? i feel it it could come out smokeable where as the buds are not


Impossible to say without trying, your chances of getting high quality are very low but you may get something good enough to smoke or make edibles.


----------



## MnH (Apr 29, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> so frenchy a have a bunch of weed that was grown/harvested/dried, very badly i can hardly smoke it, but i have alot...so my question is even if agitate very lightly and do everything right while making it into bubble will it just be terrible hash?? will it be worth my effort?? i feel it it could come out smokeable where as the buds are not


You didn't ask me but i'd say yes. Obviously the quality of the resin is important, but if it's all you got, there are ways of turning it into very nice product that is more enjoyable than what you've currently got.


----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 29, 2014)

thanks guys that give me some hope!!!! ill post my results here, give me a week or two


----------



## trichmasta (May 5, 2014)

Thanks to Matt and his tech, this thread my ice wax game is purdy on point!! Just got back my test results on my Jesus OG and it tested at 71%!!!! blew my mind when the flowers only came in at 19.5. Blessed beyond belief to share this magic with the patients!!

Bless up!


----------



## trichmasta (May 6, 2014)

Is anyone using Nikka's Essential Bags 2.0?? In the market for a new set and would love to support a fellow Extract Artists innovations....


----------



## Kalyx (May 12, 2014)

Nice trich, good to see ya here still. I got real busy with life, gardens, movin.
 Great #s! Im sure that og IWE is real melty and top notch! I have the original essential bags and can comment that mine are great and going strong after years of full melt extraction… Flo 70 micron. Would love to get this tested after I make more, freezers full of fresh trims… stay cool and patient everybody, summers upon us!


----------



## trichmasta (May 12, 2014)

Kalyx what up ice water grow homie!!?? Thanks for the positive feedback...after 2 years my Xtraktor bags are ready to be replaced that's for sure; even heard Matt post in this thread that yield and sieve quality is poor with these....
Growing the best, cleanest flowers to make the most potent flavorful extracts is #1 in my hood always!! 

Looks like some fire you got there as well dude!!!


----------



## MnH (May 12, 2014)

Trichmasta 71% on ice wax?? Goddamn.. good work!


----------



## trichmasta (May 12, 2014)

Yup! I couldn't believe it either...Fresh Frozen Jesus OG sugar trim, 5 gal wash machine, filtered water and ice cubes, microplaned after 24 hours, and bamm!! .44 CBD too! Pure melty terp-rich goodness!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (May 12, 2014)

Research grown budz said:


> Thanks a lot man for ur help but I actually just asking Matt rize I have read every single page and now I have a step by step system that is very detailed to Matt rize technique almost to the teeth but I just need one more step to finally complete the process and that is when the mixing bucket has been stirred up with all materials inside do I let it sit at all or just start straining bags don't get me wrong though bro I really appreciate ur help if u have any picks of the wax u made using ur method I would be really grateful to take a look at it and on the 29 th I am going to be making wax actually like on the April 1st I guess cause I gotta let the fresh sugar leaf only freeze


Drain when agitation is finished. No need to prolong exposure time to water.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 12, 2014)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> Impossible to say without trying, your chances of getting high quality are very low but you may get something good enough to smoke or make edibles.


^^^^ love this guy.


----------



## Jay Es (May 29, 2014)

Hey Matt. Thank you for this awesome guide. I'm still new to bubble hash and will be doing my first run soon.
I apologize if any of this is repeated information. I did spend the past week reading through and gathering as much information as possible. However, there are still some areas I'm unsure of and I would greatly appreciate any input.

Is there a big difference in final product based off the water you use? Was thinking of using tap water unless it ruins anything during the process.
Unfortunately I'm limited to dried buds. Would it still help if I froze them?
During agitation should I aim for a slow and long agitation or a slightly fast and short agitation as a first timer? Is there any difference in using a wooden or silver spoon?
I have a 220, 160, 120, 73, and 25 micron bag. I'm only using 28ish g on my first run, should I be using both the 160 and 120 bags?
How long do you cure your hash for?
I don't have a microscope or anything to really take a look at the trich on the bud. But since I'm using buds instead of trim, would you recommend doing a second run?

Once again, I apologize for reasking questions and really appreciate any input you can give. Your hash looks amazing btw  Friend showed me some pics and there I went reading up on how to make it heh.


----------



## mantle7717 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello Lord Matt Rize king of the full melt, duke of the super melt, I seek your infinite wisdom, 
san francisco's SPARC cannabis club has always sold ice wax, but they have a new product that is labeled as a wax not a icewax, but is made with ice and water, and no solvents, the difference is that they blasted their shiz with custom sonic waves. They say its a wax that presses into a taffy.

Now my dilemma, I am a big fan of that fresh off the plant frozen ice wax grease goodness, I have more than blackened my honey hole, do you think this sound stuff is a sales pitch?should I buy the new stuff just to try it or save my money for a good classic batch of grease?
Sent from my droid using Rollitup mobile app
.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 16, 2014)

I just wanted to say Cheers! and thanks to Matt Rize for sharing his information and techniques with the community. Without having seen some of his videos on youtube and appearances on subcool I would not have known how to make some good full melt and still be making that non melty stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey Rize what's up brother? Long time no talk. Do you think cured weed makes for more potent hash? I'm thinking yes. I wanted to get ur expert advice on this. Cheers.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 24, 2014)

Periodically over the past couple of days I have read this whole thread. Some interesting posts buried in there to say the least.  

*Again, Cheers Matt!* I had no idea of the misinformation folks had been spreading for years and the politics about sharing techniques.* Much Respect.*

The one major thing I have learned is that I should probably break up my IWE much more when drying. Luckily I only had a few of the bigger chunks go bad. Was a small price to pay for a learning experience. 

I also wanted to share my experience with Boldtbags with the community. I bought a 8 bag set from a local headshop here in Canada for $470(Yikes! but much better than a vac pump and chamber imo). I got home and inspected the bags. Work bag sidewall was damaged. I sent a picture of the defected bag with my receipt and the folks at Boldtbags sent me a free replacement hassle free no further questions asked. Oddly enough the replacement workbag sidewall material is not the same as the super extra sturdy material as with the original bag. Cheers!


----------



## HAZEOHOLIC (Jul 28, 2014)

Can anybody tell me how does Matt rize gets his hash transparent and paper thin? What's the process after micro plane and drying? Thanks


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 28, 2014)

HAZEOHOLIC said:


> Can anybody tell me how does Matt rize gets his hash transparent and paper thin? What's the process after micro plane and drying? Thanks


I'm not 100% sure but I believe if you simply take some of your microplane'd or sieved IWE and press it between your fingers it will press into one of those flat transparent dabs.


----------



## HAZEOHOLIC (Jul 28, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I believe if you simply take some of your microplane'd or sieved IWE and press it between your fingers it will press into one of those flat transparent dabs.


Thanks man I will try it still 4 weeks out till harvest


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 28, 2014)

I believe he takes the dome piece to his rig, heats it lightly, and presses pretty quick. Saw him do it on a YouTube video


----------



## hyroot (Jul 28, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> I believe he takes the dome piece to his rig, heats it lightly, and presses pretty quick. Saw him do it on a YouTube video





HAZEOHOLIC said:


> Can anybody tell me how does Matt rize gets his hash transparent and paper thin? What's the process after micro plane and drying? Thanks


I saw that too. I think it was a weed nerd ep. He heated up his dome or jar with a torch real quick. placed the dab between parchment paper. Then pressed. Then placed the parchment on a cool surface real quick then dabbed it.

transparency I think depends on quality of trichomes and temp. Keeping the room and hash cold from start through cure. Heat tends to darken the hash. Especially if you heat press it like frenchy. Regardless of color its dank either way.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 28, 2014)

When it's that thin any full melt should be transparent to some degree.

Awesome info guys I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 2, 2014)

MnH said:


> Juicy Jeff it's all how you look at it. Bad material is never good to start with, but it's really only 'bad' in terms of yield. For instance, using my dry sift method, you can make this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to learn how to make that.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 2, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I would love to learn how to make that.


Check out his site, drysiftwizard.com


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 2, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Check out his site, drysiftwizard.com


what would you recommend 2 or 3 screens?


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 2, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> what would you recommend 2 or 3 screens?


I went with the 2 screens and my stuff came out pretty good. He's also on Facebook, often answers private messages quick. He's on this site as well too lol. Overall though, the screens are good quality and good prices.


----------



## MnH (Aug 6, 2014)

WooT thanks WarMachine  Been busy lately!! Getting banned from ICM put a dent in things.. it seems i'm the only person who actually WANTS people to be able to make cleaner medicine in a shorter amount of time. B.scam apparently is more concerned with protecting his revenue stream off my method, so he keeps erasing the information from the community and banning me from helping others. Is that for real? I can't believe people actually look up to that guy.. lol. So sad.


----------



## Black Cough (Sep 1, 2014)

Matt Rize said:


> Pictured below is my full melt hash bowl. There are three holes around the top inside of the bowl that allow the smoke to be pulled into your bong/chalice. The bottom of the bowl is solid, like a dish. A glass rod is heated and then inserted into the bowl. The hash melts and turns to smoke, but the oily mess has nowhere to go because the bowl's holes are at the top. This allows smoking full melt hash with no metal screens or flowers in the mix. Pure and clean.




That's just what I need!


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh shit.
So this is where your hiding now?
Sorry matt, on behalf of all riu


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 5, 2014)

This neighborhood smells so dank now. Hard to hide 200 plus grams cooking down of this shit. Bomb.


----------



## MnH (Sep 7, 2014)

Some of the nastiest looking oil i've seen in a while online lol. Thanks for the laughs bruh


----------



## yktind (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't mean to over step but this is a Bubble Hash/ IWE Thread.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

yktind said:


> I don't mean to over step but this is a Bubble Hash/ IWE Thread.


Agreed. That oil looks similar to the edible oils I make with solvent. That is not made with ice water. 

Just had some bomb ice wax dabs with Hyroot Sunday. Woah momma.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 9, 2014)

What do you mean edible? All my shit vapes, smokes, or can be eaten. So I not know what you mean since most edibles are made from ethanol and co2 silly since they are both, according to the FDA, FOOD! Ahhh, but the more we look past the bullshit, the clearer it becomes. Typical solvent extraction is how most people get the shit they swear by. Until they have had shit properly proccessed w co2, you guys have no real source of reference. If you have bomb co2 oil, you know. If you had bunk co2 you've never really had it to begin w.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Sep 9, 2014)

If you are the reference oilmkr, you are a very dirty reference but you are also the perfect example as why it is better to avoid extracts in general when you do not know the provenance.
Don't you extract to get a cleaner product???
You are a very good advertisement for Hashish actually so I guess we should thank you for the pics!
I will be a little blunt here but the way you present yourself and your product is creepy just so you know how you are perceived in case you have not yet realized the fact.


----------



## MnH (Sep 9, 2014)

Just look how dirty his work area is.. gotta be top notch, eh. Kitchen processing ftw.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 9, 2014)

How much trim is needed to make this process worthwhile? I'm harvesting a cheese plant tonight and wanted to try bubble but I'm not sure if I'll get enough trim off this single plant to do a run. It'd be nice to go solvent-less though. I've used a bubble bag to get dry ice kief but other than that I'm a complete newb when it comes to making concentrates, I usually just give my trim to a guy to run for BHO but I'd really like a cleaner product that can still be dabbed.

Sorry if the question was answered already, this thread is pretty big and I'm still reading through it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahhhh! The ignore button takes care of so much bullshit. Now this thread is back to being an ice wax thread for me. 

@Frenchy Cannoli Thanks for your info here. I usually do QWISO but I really want to try doing bubble again your way. had some icewax dabs with Hyroot and it was excellent!


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Sep 9, 2014)

Once you smoke really good ice water or dry sieve there is no going back if you do not have a medical need.
Matt should not mind if I post here an article I wrote for Weed World.
Enjoy


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok let me try a different question then.... is there any downside to using 5 gal bags for small batches of trim?


----------



## hyroot (Sep 12, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Ok let me try a different question then.... is there any downside to using 5 gal bags for small batches of trim?



no. I've done it a bunch of times. just have lots of ice and be gentle on the trim.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 12, 2014)

hyroot said:


> no. I've done it a bunch of times. just have lots of ice and be gentle on the trim.


Thanks hyroot, I'm just going to get 5gal bags then. I was thinking about 1 gal but I imagine the bigger bags are easier to work with.


----------



## yktind (Sep 12, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks hyroot, I'm just going to get 5gal bags then. I was thinking about 1 gal but I imagine the bigger bags are easier to work with.


From what I've heard about 1 gallons... Don't, lol. You can always save up trim and stuff to do one big run.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 12, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks hyroot, I'm just going to get 5gal bags then. I was thinking about 1 gal but I imagine the bigger bags are easier to work with.



just use 5 gal bags. I have a couple buddies who run 20 gal washing machines and still use the 5 gal bags. I'm
still on the 5 gal washing machine.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 12, 2014)

yktind said:


> From what I've heard about 1 gallons... Don't, lol. You can always save up trim and stuff to do one big run.





hyroot said:


> just use 5 gal bags. I have a couple buddies who run 20 gal washing machines and still use the 5 gal bags. I'm
> still on the 5 gal washing machine.


Thanks you two, I'll definetly get the 5gal bags. There is a promo on Bubblebag 5 gal 4 bag kit right now but I may go with something cheaper to start out with.

One thing I'm having a hard time finding a good answer on is dry ice vs ice water extraction. When I do a search I get a lot of threads where people claim dry ice extraction is just as good with less mess. When I did dry ice, I got what I'd consider kief which I'd top bowls off with. Should I have been doing another step with the dry ice "hash"? How do the two compare and will I end up with a kief like product with ice water?


----------



## yktind (Sep 12, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks you two, I'll definetly get the 5gal bags. There is a promo on Bubblebag 5 gal 4 bag kit right now but I may go with something cheaper to start out with.
> 
> One thing I'm having a hard time finding a good answer on is dry ice vs ice water extraction. When I do a search I get a lot of threads where people claim dry ice extraction is just as good with less mess. When I did dry ice, I got what I'd consider kief which I'd top bowls off with. Should I have been doing another step with the dry ice "hash"? How do the two compare and will I end up with a kief like product with ice water?


If you read this thread from the beginning and the thread below. You will be very happy with the results. 

Here is Frenchy's Thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-french-cannoli-hash-thread.648510/


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 12, 2014)

yktind said:


> If you read this thread from the beginning and the thread below. You will be very happy with the results.
> 
> Here is Frenchy's Thread:
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-french-cannoli-hash-thread.648510/


Yea, I definetly need to read more about this! Thanks for the link, already answered some of my questions. I need to press my kief and dry ice ends up giving a lot more contaminants. I've read a lot of this thread, just not all of it yet.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 12, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks you two, I'll definetly get the 5gal bags. There is a promo on Bubblebag 5 gal 4 bag kit right now but I may go with something cheaper to start out with.
> 
> One thing I'm having a hard time finding a good answer on is dry ice vs ice water extraction. When I do a search I get a lot of threads where people claim dry ice extraction is just as good with less mess. When I did dry ice, I got what I'd consider kief which I'd top bowls off with. Should I have been doing another step with the dry ice "hash"? How do the two compare and will I end up with a kief like product with ice water?



get the 8 bag kit not the 4 bag kit. having the 120µ, 160µ, and 190µ will make a bigger difference in the quality in the other bags and you can get the lite bags for cheaper $150 for 8 bags.

http://www.freshheadies.com/store/5-Gallon-8-Bag-Kit-M81.html


dry ice hash will make lower quality but larger yield due to there being more plant matter. water hash is much better imo


----------



## MnH (Sep 13, 2014)

Dry ice 'kief' is usually pretty bad. Freezing the plant matter makes the capitate stalks and actual vegetation brittle, and when you shake it just shatters into fragments of contaminant. You will never get the quality you are after with that method, but as others have mentioned, it does yield well if that's all you are after. 

If you want high end, dabbable dry sift, I have a tutorial thread on here.. might be worth it to check that out as well if you are after a more high end sift product. 

Cheers.


----------



## doctormj (Sep 16, 2014)

Matt Rize said:


> Not lecturing, just saying please be uber careful when making BHO indoors.


 Thats old post but WTF? NEVER INSIDE


----------



## straingrades (Sep 18, 2014)

wow what a hidden gem this post is to see the recipe to what became such a hit.

definitely something I would like to try one day if I can ever find the original.


----------



## MD84 (Sep 20, 2014)

hi folks, did a run today with pure agent orange trim. fresh frozen. terrible yield but the quality seems like my best yet. problem was microplaning it, did the normal things putting it in the freezer but it kept turning to oil as soon as i took it out the freezer. can't see sieving being much easier with that kind of end result either. just wondering what others did with grease like this? should i have freezed it longer than the 20mins i gave it? i'm thinking to just chop it up with blades next time it comes out like that. also, i'm going to try my first pure nug run soon, what's the best way to go about this? how big shall i leave the buds? how dry shall i get the material before washing? and what kind of yields do folks get per oz of pure bud roughly? i know it varies wildly. thanks all for any help!!


----------



## MnH (Sep 20, 2014)

I see most people freezing their patty for like an hour or two before planing..


----------



## JuiceMC (Sep 21, 2014)

Props on the thread, Matt Rize and other contributors. Great tips on the process... and some amazing pictures of some top of the line ice wax.


----------



## HyleeUnlikely (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey MRize, Thanks for the awesome tutorial, much appreciated!


----------



## yktind (Sep 22, 2014)

MD84 said:


> hi folks, did a run today with pure agent orange trim. fresh frozen. terrible yield but the quality seems like my best yet. problem was microplaning it, did the normal things putting it in the freezer but it kept turning to oil as soon as i took it out the freezer. can't see sieving being much easier with that kind of end result either. just wondering what others did with grease like this? should i have freezed it longer than the 20mins i gave it? i'm thinking to just chop it up with blades next time it comes out like that. also, i'm going to try my first pure nug run soon, what's the best way to go about this? how big shall i leave the buds? how dry shall i get the material before washing? and what kind of yields do folks get per oz of pure bud roughly? i know it varies wildly. thanks all for any help!!


I haven't personally been able to get the grease affect (it is strain dependent). @Frenchy Cannoli had the same issue and I do believe it was agent orange that it happened to. He basically breaks his up almost immediatly after washing it.

Me, I put my putty in the fridge overnight to dry. I also keep all of my tools in the freezer. Then it is just a back and forth, grate it as best as possible before it starts getting gooey then back into the freezer and fridge. Sometimes it takes a long time. My skywalker run wasn't quite grease but it didn't grate for shit. Had to keep going freezer then grate for 1 min then back to the freezer and so on.


----------



## MD84 (Sep 23, 2014)

yktind said:


> I haven't personally been able to get the grease affect (it is strain dependent). @Frenchy Cannoli had the same issue and I do believe it was agent orange that it happened to. He basically breaks his up almost immediatly after washing it.
> 
> Me, I put my putty in the fridge overnight to dry. I also keep all of my tools in the freezer. Then it is just a back and forth, grate it as best as possible before it starts getting gooey then back into the freezer and fridge. Sometimes it takes a long time. My skywalker run wasn't quite grease but it didn't grate for shit. Had to keep going freezer then grate for 1 min then back to the freezer and so on.


that's interesting, it seems like a good strain to extract from but the yields are pretty bad. i've not had real grease after drying myself. but this run was very oily. i was doing pretty much as you say above, but this time i just think i needed to freeze it for longer. 20 mins has been fine before. i guess it depends how greasy it is when you first pull it out the bags and then go from there. only my third run since planing so i guess it's just a learning curve.i did notice more oils ontop of the water than i've noticed before when stirring, would this be an indicator of how greasy it's going to be? great thread btw!


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 28, 2014)

all the orange strains are low yield for hash. gotta move fast to grate the juicy juice. try freezing the patty, the microplanes, and your hands. 


MD84 said:


> that's interesting, it seems like a good strain to extract from but the yields are pretty bad. i've not had real grease after drying myself. but this run was very oily. i was doing pretty much as you say above, but this time i just think i needed to freeze it for longer. 20 mins has been fine before. i guess it depends how greasy it is when you first pull it out the bags and then go from there. only my third run since planing so i guess it's just a learning curve.i did notice more oils ontop of the water than i've noticed before when stirring, would this be an indicator of how greasy it's going to be? great thread btw!


e iragnb


----------



## MD84 (Sep 29, 2014)

Matt Rize said:


> all the orange strains are low yield for hash. gotta move fast to grate the juicy juice. try freezing the patty, the microplanes, and your hands.
> 
> e iragnb


thanks for the response. i've never smelt hash so good, the agent always seems to make lovely extracts but yes the yield is terrible. one thing i've also noticed is that it seems to 'white up' quite easily and take on the fudge like consistency. although this could be down to bad planing and drying conditions. i'll try another run this week with a few tweaks and report back. atb


----------



## sfbaycannabis (Sep 29, 2014)

Much thanks to Matt and all of the helpful contributors on this thread. Here's my first run using lowbrow tech.

- 5 minute hand agitation with wooden spoon - 2 runs.
- Borrowed 3 bag set - 220/73/25
- Dried on screens using many paper towels
- Frozen and then micro-planed.
- Drying over cardboard to insure a mold free product.






Improvements:

- Moving to an 8 bag set/washer
- Picked up hand sprayer for screens

Question:

- Any recommendations/links on climate/RH controlled drying solutions specifically for Ice Wax? My climate plain old sucks and I'd like to move off of cardboard and onto metal/parchment.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 6, 2014)

MD84 said:


> thanks for the response. i've never smelt hash so good, the agent always seems to make lovely extracts but yes the yield is terrible. one thing i've also noticed is that it seems to 'white up' quite easily and take on the fudge like consistency. although this could be down to bad planing and drying conditions. i'll try another run this week with a few tweaks and report back. atb


This fudge like consistency is crystallization. We call it "cake", there are other terms for crystallized water hash. I do all I can to prevent this crystallization, starting from a proper dry, then to a cold cure in the wine cooler until pressed before dabbing.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 6, 2014)

sfbaycannabis said:


> Much thanks to Matt and all of the helpful contributors on this thread. Here's my first run using lowbrow tech.
> 
> - 5 minute hand agitation with wooden spoon - 2 runs.
> - Borrowed 3 bag set - 220/73/25
> ...


Please, if you use cardboard, also use parchment paper on top of it. Cardboard is dirty and fibrous!

Dry as cold as you can, and as dry as you can, as finely broken up as you can. Refridgerators are too humid in my opinion, to make properly dried hash, you need an air conditioned and dehumidified area for drying.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the questions, answers, and good vibes. Please re-ask if I have missed your question.

I have very limited internet these days but ... here goes some indoor whole flower Fire OG ice wax, cured since January in my wine cooler. I prefer the hash fresh, especially from fresh frozen material as in this case. But keeping melt of this quality from "caking" was a true challenge.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 6, 2014)

BAMF is my hero. He makes solventless wax for the patients of the highest quality. Enough said.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 6, 2014)

Someone asked how I make my hash look like shatter...

I dry it properly, crucial step or it will be brown and soft once pressed.
Then I keep the dried hash cold until pressing.
I press it very thinly between parchment paper, using a heated piece of glass or quartz.
Then I let the pressed hash cool and bam, ice wax shatter.

Credit to the farmer, Subcool


----------



## ballaboyee21 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey I saw your post with pocket cured ice wax. Can you explain the process? How long do you keep it in your pocket? What is being achieved by having it in your pocket?

BTW stunning extractions you've been providing to patients! You've completely eliminated any harmful plant material! All with ice and water too. Thanks for all the information you've provided


----------



## Stony62 (Oct 10, 2014)

Matt Rize said:


> Thanks to everyone for the questions, answers, and good vibes. Please re-ask if I have missed your question.
> 
> I have very limited internet these days but ... here goes some indoor whole flower Fire OG ice wax, cured since January in my wine cooler. I prefer the hash fresh, especially from fresh frozen material as in this case. But keeping melt of this quality from "caking" was a true challenge.


If your hash is a little harsh when smoked is that bc moisture is still present? What's the proper feel in between fingers just sand like and won't stick to fingers? Also did an sfv and jillybean fresh frozen run thought id do solid but as you said not good yields on jilly.. now I understand why you microplane on different sheet trays.. All the grated strands stuck together in matter of seconds.. the pattys were kept cold but turned real dark after dried overnight but still grated cream sand color is that the fudge "crystallization" y'all are talking about?


----------



## MD84 (Oct 12, 2014)

i've been struggling to find a metal bucket big enough to do my runs in. all i could find was galvanised buckets, would these be unsafe for hash making?

atb


----------



## Stony62 (Oct 12, 2014)

MD84 said:


> i've been struggling to find a metal bucket big enough to do my runs in. all i could find was galvanised buckets, would these be unsafe for hash making?
> 
> atb


Look at a kitchen store... they will have whAtever metal bowl size... (Sur la table) also if your shit extra greasy I would say to microplane over sheet trays your stuff will begin to clump up rather easily in a bowl unless your in a super cold place...


----------



## hyroot (Oct 12, 2014)

MD84 said:


> i've been struggling to find a metal bucket big enough to do my runs in. all i could find was galvanised buckets, would these be unsafe for hash making?
> 
> atb


bed bath and beyond has the metal bowl and the mesh bowls the cheapest. Williams Sonoma has the microplanes the cheapest.


----------



## MD84 (Oct 13, 2014)

bowl? was thinking something about 20ltrs. i actually plane onto parchment ontop of some cardboard for now. we don't have acces to these big american stores where i'm from unfortunately. i'll have another search around. thanks


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's some pics from my most recent run.

Drying, 90 1st run, 45-119 2nd run and a dab pressed out.


----------



## dluck (Oct 18, 2014)

I just tried ice wax for the first time in my life and WOW !!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2014)

dluck said:


> I just tried ice wax for the first time in my life and WOW !!!


haha cheers!

Please tell us about the flavor.


----------



## dluck (Oct 18, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha cheers!
> 
> Please tell us about the flavor.


It had a nice green taste not green like uncured bud but a creamy sweet green taste...that's the best way I can describe it....2 hrs 26 mins later and I'm still good !


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get ice wax in SJ, California? All I can find is kif and bubble hash that barely bubbles...


----------



## dubzlove (Oct 28, 2014)

Matt,

Thank you for all the work you have done! I recently finished this thread and am incredibly grateful for all the incredible information contained herein. 

Much love, much respect,
Dubz Love


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 30, 2014)

I really wish I had a d nail so I could get down on some screen tek.


----------



## trichmasta (Nov 3, 2014)

Been loving dabbing my ice wax lately!! Super melty, super terpy, super tasty!!! Minimal diffusion; right to the DOME!! bless up solvent free peeps!!!


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Nov 9, 2014)

Rize Up


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Nov 14, 2014)

Would you rather have patients only be prescribed one version of medicine which you value as alleged superior? And what is the percentage of BHO product in comparison to the world market for hashish production? There must be some logical reason why shatter isn't being produced by the hundreds of kilogram and trafficked worldwide. Butane extraction is an occidental phenomenon tethered to social status in western cannabis culture. The tobacco industry has been aware of hexane's inadequacy since mid-century, potheads are late to the non-polar solvent party by fifty years. Regardless, I am delighted everyone is more aware of silicone and titanium because science is rad.


----------



## tahoe shatter bro (Nov 14, 2014)

MJtheIndicator said:


> Would you rather have patients only be prescribed one version of medicine which you value as alleged superior? And what is the percentage of BHO product in comparison to the world market for hashish production? There must be some logical reason why shatter isn't being produced by the hundreds of kilogram and trafficked worldwide. Butane extraction is an occidental phenomenon tethered to social status in western cannabis culture. The tobacco industry has been aware of hexane's inadequacy since mid-century, potheads are late to the non-polar solvent party by fifty years. Regardless, I am delighted everyone is more aware of silicone and titanium because science is rad.


All dude did was microplane full melt bubble and coined it "ice wax" to market his product...


----------



## hyroot (Nov 15, 2014)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> All dude did was microplane full melt bubble and coined it "ice wax" to market his product...


no theres a lot more to it than just microplaning bubble. if you did just that it wouldn't come out right. try reading the thread. stop being a hater.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 18, 2014)

Matt Rize said:


> *2012 POST EDIT: I started this thread a long time ago, before there was a hash sub-forum, and before anyone knew who I was. Most of the basic information is near the beginning, the video and a guide on how to break-up and dry ice water extract (bubble hash). The finer details on making ice-water extracted wax (ice wax) come out later as we water-hashmakers start to become water-hashmasters. We will not be answering repeat questions so please take the time to read and learn from our collective experiences. Thank you. Matt Rize*
> 
> To begin, I love concentrates, especially the highest quality bubble hashes. I also spend a large part of my time making bubble, and have tested many techniques and strains over the years.
> 
> ...


Dosnt this hash puck get dirty scraping the table and flying all over the floor?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 19, 2014)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> No really, that's all he did and coined it ice wax to market to Dispensarys.
> 
> If you use bomb material you will always get full melt. Microplane that and you get "ice wax" for 90 a gram at the dispensary.



no not true at all. melting depends on genetics. the amount of soluble oil terpenes present. Theres cleaning the trichomes, how long you wash it. The number of washes, freezing it, microplaning it. proper drying it at low temps. its a 5 day process. Its still better than any bho.

why would anyone want to inhale all the chemicals in bho, benzene, propane propellants, hydrocarbon propellants, propane, cyclopropane, dimethylmethane, freon, propylhydride, trimethylene, methylpropane, and petroleum. There no such thing as clean bho.

its the dispensaries that set the price not Matt Rize. Pressed hash is the best there is. It goes for $30 a gram at the dispensaries. Most dispensary owners are about money and don't have the slightest idea about quality and terpenes.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 19, 2014)

The thing is.... people are willing to pay a premium for a brand name. So what? Maybe they are particularly fond of the craftsmanship or strains being offered by said brand. You going to hate the brand for that? I don't understand the logic.

The name bubble hash just has a bad rap. It can range from kiefy doo doo to full melt to fucking green stuff depending on who made it, how it's made and what it's made from.

Present the same product of a higher quality and craftsmanship with a new term that has no previous negative connotation. FUCKING GENIUS if you ask me.

I've never tried Matt's Ice Wax but this is just common sense and logic.


----------



## yktind (Nov 19, 2014)

Just finished another run


----------



## yktind (Nov 19, 2014)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> So why is matt rize charging 60 a half gram for micro planned full melt?
> 
> All you did was microplane bubble hash bro and made some catchy lingo (ice wax ) to sell and market bubble hash cause you got to spooked to continue to run bho, hence your ice wax war... Lol
> 
> ...





tahoe shatter bro said:


> No really, that's all he did and coined it ice wax to market to Dispensarys.
> 
> If you use bomb material you will always get full melt. Microplane that and you get "ice wax" for 90 a gram at the dispensary.


Is it 60 or 90? If you don't like the prices of the dispensary don't go there. Why come here and talk shit? If you want to go smoke butane that is on you.




D_Urbmon said:


> T
> 
> The name bubble hash just has a bad rap. It can range from kiefy doo doo to full melt to fucking green stuff depending on who made it, how it's made and what it's made from.


This is the same reason my Doctor calls it medical Cannabis not marijuana. Marijuana has a bad rap but Cannabis has healing powers. It's just training the public to make new connections


----------



## tahoe shatter bro (Nov 20, 2014)

yktind said:


> Is it 60 or 90? If you don't like the prices of the dispensary don't go there. Why come here and talk shit? If you want to go smoke butane that is on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhat true to a point, but does your doctor go on a warpath criticizing everyone and their brother who still calls it marijuana?

People need to know this is just bubble hash and not get tricked into thinking it's something it's not. "Ice wax" was coined to sell a product in a flooded market of uneducated concentrate users.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 20, 2014)

really dads against dabs..... if this is true Rise your out to protect your own niche, thank god people are not as ignorant in CO as they are in cali. BHO is not illegal here and they are not taking measures to make it that way.. just taking measures to make sure people are not blowing them selves up....

but dads against dabs.....


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Nov 21, 2014)

Why shatter heads have such a hard-on for a water based hash thread is goofy.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 21, 2014)

MJtheIndicator said:


> Why shatter heads have such a hard-on for a water based hash thread is goofy.


all the dispensaries are dropping butane extracts from their inventory. They're all.losing their investments in thousands of dollars of equipment. So they gotta hate and create propaganda.


----------



## tahoe shatter bro (Nov 25, 2014)

MJtheIndicator said:


> Why shatter heads have such a hard-on for a water based hash thread is goofy.





MJtheIndicator said:


> Why shatter heads have such a hard-on for a water based hash thread is goofy.



Pretty ironic rise bashes anything solvent related, yet he is still making BHO.

Rise and "ice wax" and being a so called extractavist are what's goofy


----------



## yktind (Nov 25, 2014)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> Pretty ironic rise bashes anything solvent related, yet he is still making BHO.
> 
> Rise and "ice wax" and being a so called extractavist are what's goofy


Maybe start a thread ousting people. I have no opinion on who Rise is, never met the guy. I have also never bought any of his product, location being the reason. He has answered questions for me from time to time though, which I respect. 

I will however say this: This thread has taught me quite a bit about making water hash and I have learned some new techniques I would have otherwise never seen. This thread also led me to Frenchy where I learned a different perspective and new techniques. This thread I believe was meant as information and I for one am grateful that it was started.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm amused at how aroused you are with Mr. Rize. You clearly have a raging hard on for him. Posting in this thread daily, screenshotting his instagram, probably creeping his facebook daily. We call em dick riders in these parts.

Who gives a shit how he marketed his product? CLEARLY ONLY YOU! Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 25, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm amused at how aroused you are with Mr. Rize. You clearly have a raging hard on for him. Posting in this thread daily, screenshotting his instagram, probably creeping his facebook daily. We call em dick riders in these parts.
> 
> Who gives a shit how he marketed his product? CLEARLY ONLY YOU! Don't hate the player, hate the game.


no sorry that is not cool, i actually posted something like 20 pages back it was a boondocks spoof where they where singing dick riding obama.... thats what yall are doing dick riding Rise, tahoe is just bringing it to light if you dont care to look at the facts then fine scroll on..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 25, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> no sorry that is not cool, i actually posted something like 20 pages back it was a boondocks spoof where they where singing dick riding obama.... thats what yall are doing dick riding Rise, tahoe is just bringing it to light if you dont care to look at the facts then fine scroll on..


Not sure how I'm riding Matt's dick. Feel free to quote some posts.

Dads against dabs and then making shatter.... ya I agree it's fucked up but the guy keeps going on and on about how rize marketed his full melt and called it ice wax. 

Tahoe isn't bringing to light he's repeatedly complaining about the same thing over and over.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 25, 2014)

I never said it was different.

Have fun repeating your same post for the next how ever many days you feel the need to tell us.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 25, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Not sure how I'm riding Matt's dick. Feel free to quote some posts.


it was more of a generalization of the majority not directed solely at one person.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 26, 2014)

some guy stupidly enough made an extract with a very toxic gas and called it shatter. Then charged up the ass for it. Its causing diseases and disorders. What's up with that. That's some bullshit right there.


----------



## trichmasta (Nov 27, 2014)

Not all microplaned hash is ice wax and equal!! Happy Thanksgiving to all regardless!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 1, 2014)

MMM That full melt solventless looks delicious!


----------



## hyroot (Dec 3, 2014)

this is burning man logo

doesnt look the same to me. Even if its supposed to be similar maybe he lioes burning man. Why do you have to hate so much. Every post is you grasping at bullshit to attack matt rize. Do.you need a hug?

I met an ice wax maker the other day. He was upset his latest batch wouldn't melt. I said who cares as long as it tastes good and does the job. The. He began to talk shit on matt rize and frenchy. Yet he wouldn't know how to make ice wax if not for matt... some people. Drama is a waste of time and gets you know where. If you want drama go try out for the real world ..


----------



## hyroot (Dec 3, 2014)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> Na
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much irony in that post it's funny..rize is the king of drama and trolling...he trolls the BHo community daily under multiple alias on multiple forums and instagram..


I highly doubt he has the time to do that. I don't believe it either. He has an apprentice that goes by rize up on instagram. That's about it. He and Nikka t make jokes all the time at each others expense. But they are homies. So its just jokes.


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Dec 4, 2014)

Matt's doing great with edibles now and I enjoy a progressive attitude even among those who are considered to have mastered a craft. I feel the same about Frenchy doing seminars getting eye level and sharing knowledge and also now having his own line of bags with boldtbags, they look great Frenchy. Nikka has been a great figure in the competitive spirit which keeps hashish on the map and hashmakers on their toes. It really is a beautiful community of master makers healing bodies and creating a better quality of life for many. They are bodhisattvas in this life and they are transforming the suffering of others into bliss.


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (Dec 16, 2014)

Matt Rize said:


> Lab Analysis by Steep Hill Labs.
> 
> blackberry kush flower %15.44 THC %0.23CBD %0.05CBN
> blackberry kush full melt%52.64THC %01.27CBD %0.33CBN
> ...


Ummm I know this thread is old as Fuck but would steep hill labs test something from Maine? My Cali BlackBerry Kush cut my boy brought home was crossed with Tutankhamon so I imagine it'll top 16% Lol well see when its done blooming but it's Fucking fire & I want it tested


----------



## oahno (Jan 8, 2015)

Anyone who makes hash and doesn't give respect and props to people like Matt Rize, Frenchy & Nikka T, need to have their fucking heads examined.


----------



## Hansarvin (Jan 22, 2015)

How would you recommend prepping nuggets for spinning? I've only ever used trim before, but it's no longer as available. Thanks in advance!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 22, 2015)

Just pulled this the other night. It was a great run. Most everything was in the 90 and barely anything anywhere else under 160

Sweet Skunk and Sweet Skunk x Blueberry


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 22, 2015)

and a picture of the finished product of the previous run.

Northern Lights and Kush x Northern Lights


----------



## lvee (Feb 2, 2015)

wow.is all I can say iv ben so nose down on solvents I had no idea,well a little.lol


----------



## kwon (Feb 11, 2015)

@Hansarvin you wear latex gloves and break them up by hand.


----------



## grimdro (Feb 16, 2015)

lol omfg u [email protected] bout that hightimes hash ma,hine lol u dont meed it at alll u need tomake hash just likr ud make green dragon cept u gota double boil.or evap it use strong alcho)ol 91% orhigher kind.frim gen stores.for hash drinkin kind aka golden grain igf ur goona make an extract canibiods atnt even water soluable, glad u.bought that thing ?


----------



## grimdro (Feb 16, 2015)

do nt read hightimes if u own a credit card and.are high ull waste money on there ovwr priced fancy added bs google is ur best freind


----------



## Dan Kone (May 19, 2015)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> Pretty ironic rise bashes anything solvent related, yet he is still making BHO.
> 
> Rise and "ice wax" and being a so called extractavist are what's goofy


It's not really. Everyone knew he was shatter bros. 

Sometimes you have to make products you don't like to pay the rent. I doubt there is more than 5 people on planet earth making a living exclusively on making ice wax. There might not be anyone. Not exactly profitable.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 19, 2015)

MJtheIndicator said:


> There must be some logical reason why shatter isn't being produced by the hundreds of kilogram and trafficked worldwide


It most certainly is.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 19, 2015)

hyroot said:


> no not true at all. melting depends on genetics. the amount of soluble oil terpenes present. Theres cleaning the trichomes, how long you wash it. The number of washes, freezing it, microplaning it. proper drying it at low temps. its a 5 day process. Its still better than any bho.
> 
> why would anyone want to inhale all the chemicals in bho, benzene, propane propellants, hydrocarbon propellants, propane, cyclopropane, dimethylmethane, freon, propylhydride, trimethylene, methylpropane, and petroleum. There no such thing as clean bho.


That is a load of horseshit. There definitely is a such thing as clean bho. There's a lab test for that. It's not difficult to get it down to zero ppms residual solvent. Now how often is your bubble hash tested for microbiological life? I've seen a lot of bubble hash tests, nearly all of them test dirty as fuck. I'd rather inhale butane than aspergillus. 

http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=107216

As far as being superior, that depends on how you're using it. Is a hammer superior to a screwdriver? It is if you're hammering a nail, not so much if you're taking apart a computer. Same goes for extracts. It's not that one is better than the other, it's that they have different uses. If your trying to get as high as possible in one dab for as long as possible, there is no substitute for bho. If you're trying to fill a vap pen bho is again superior. However if you're planning on dabbing several times a day on a regular basis cold water hash is definitely the best. People dabbing cold water hash can still function. People dabbing bho think they are functioning, but they aren't. For that use, cold water hash is better. 



hyroot said:


> its the dispensaries that set the price not Matt Rize. Pressed hash is the best there is. It goes for $30 a gram at the dispensaries. Most dispensary owners are about money and don't have the slightest idea about quality and terpenes.


Actually neither is correct. Things are worth what people are willing to pay for them. The consumer sets the prices. They also decide what goes on dispensary shelves. It's easy to villianize dispensary owners, but the fact is they sell what people want to buy. If 100 people a day walked into their dispensary to buy cold water hash they'd have a full shelf of it. But the fact is that those 100 people are coming in to buy bho. That's what the people want. It's not about greed. Dispensaries make the same margins off of cold water hash as bho. That is an intellectually lazy argument. 

As far as terpenes go, clearly you don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about. Mid grade bho completely stomps out the most premium top shelf ice wax on the market in terms of total terpenes. What cold water hash can give you isn't more terpenes, it's different terpenes. You do generally get a more broad spectrum of terpenes in cold water hash, just in lower quantities. Because no heat is used in the process you're keeping terpenes like alpha pinene which typically aren't present in bho when you use heat to purge. 

It's too bad people in the cannabis community feel the need to lie and spread ignorant bs about other people's products in order to sell their own. That's clearly what you're doing here. The thing is, if your product was that good you wouldn't need to say these things.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 19, 2015)

hyroot said:


> all the dispensaries are dropping butane extracts from their inventory. They're all.losing their investments in thousands of dollars of equipment. So they gotta hate and create propaganda.


That's simply not true. The concentrate market is currently at an all time high for both bho and high end cold water hash.


----------



## hyroot (May 19, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> That's simply not true. The concentrate market is currently at an all time high for both bho and high end cold water hash.



well in California. A month ago a new law was passed and went into effect recently. No one even labs can legally produce bho. That makes the production of bho illegal and a mandatory 3 year sentence. The ones still carrying bho will get shut down. They all switched to co2 and bubble and rosin.

Colorado and Washington are the only states where bho product in is legal.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 19, 2015)

hyroot said:


> well in California. A month ago a new law was passed and went into effect recently. No one even labs can legally produce bho. That makes the production of bho illegal and a mandatory 3 year sentence. The ones still carrying bho will get shut down. They all switched to co2 and bubble and rosin.


That's not new. That law has been around for a while. And the law is about manufacturing bho, which has always been illegal. It's not illegal for dispensaries to sell it or for patients to possess it. I own a dispensary in California. I am in constant communication with several lawyers about compliance updates. I assure you that isn't happening. Check weedmaps. Everywhere in Cali there is bho for sale.

The only place in Cali that won't carry it is San Jose due to vertical integration mandates, and that won't start happening until mid July at the earliest.


----------



## hyroot (May 19, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> That's not new. That law has been around for a while. And the law is about manufacturing bho, which has always been illegal. It's not illegal for dispensaries to sell it or for patients to possess it. I own a dispensary in California. I am in constant communication with several lawyers about compliance updates. I assure you that isn't happening. Check weedmaps. Everywhere in Cali there is bho for sale.
> 
> The only place in Cali that won't carry it is San Jose due to vertical integration mandates, and that won't start happening until mid July at the earliest.



thos a brand mew law. Nit amending the old law new. They're tracking down bho makers. 2 dispensaries got shut down for bho here.

before they would just confiscate everything. Now people are going to jail.

the old law was never a felony public endangerment. It was a misdemeanor before.


----------



## WarMachine (May 19, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> That's not new. That law has been around for a while. And the law is about manufacturing bho, which has always been illegal. It's not illegal for dispensaries to sell it or for patients to possess it. I own a dispensary in California. I am in constant communication with several lawyers about compliance updates. I assure you that isn't happening. Check weedmaps. Everywhere in Cali there is bho for sale.
> 
> The only place in Cali that won't carry it is San Jose due to vertical integration mandates, and that won't start happening until mid July at the earliest.


I live in San jose and I can verify this, many clubs here stopped carrying bho but there are still plenty that do (somehow?). Many clubs here don't carry many edibles here too because they must be made on site I believe.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 19, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> I live in San jose and I can verify this, many clubs here stopped carrying bho but there are still plenty that do (somehow?). Many clubs here don't carry many edibles here too because they must be made on site I believe.


July 17th is the cut off day. Maybe clubs are just complying early in the hopes that it helps get their permits approved. 

However they are still allowed to purchase until July 17th. After that all products must be made on site. No bho allowed. No co2 technically either, however I think co2 oil will still be made at least for edibles. Cold water, rosin, and kief are ok as long as they are made on site.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 19, 2015)

hyroot said:


> thos a brand mew law. Nit amending the old law new. They're tracking down bho makers. 2 dispensaries got shut down for bho here.
> 
> before they would just confiscate everything. Now people are going to jail.
> 
> the old law was never a felony public endangerment. It was a misdemeanor before.


Again, it's production only that's a crime. Sales and possession are not.


----------



## WarMachine (May 20, 2015)

I use mz12x and in San Jose.. where do I fall in..?


----------



## 757growin (May 21, 2015)

hyroot said:


> just roomers and haters. Until someone actually produces a copy of a warrant with Matt Rizes name and what he said on it...... He's still in the mix. People say he doesn't go to cups. But I have seen him there.
> 
> its all the bho makers spreading roomers. Since matt taught everyone his method. The extract world has been taken over by non solvents. Bho has been on a major decline. For the past year bho has been going for half the price of ice wax. With rosin now and bho illegal to produce (3 year mandatory sentence). All the bho makers are out of a job.. So they spread as many roomers as they can.
> 
> people now realize even the cleanest bho causes brain damage, cancer, respiratory issues, metal poisoning, crystalizes your lungs, and destroys your liver. So they want clean organics now.


Wtf are you talking. Causes cancer/brain damage. Show me the scientific studies/ where's ur proof? Matt rize is shatter bros (bho producers). He makes shatter because it's what the ppl want!


----------



## hyroot (May 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> Wtf are you talking. Causes cancer/brain damage. Show me the scientific studies/ where's ur proof? Matt rize is shatter bros (bho producers). He makes shatter because it's what the ppl want!


.wow here we go again. Use some common sense. Butane is made from petroleum. Even if you distill the butane and purge for 8 weeks. You wont remove everything. there's propylene glycol, propylene ethylene glycol, benzene, propane propellants, hydrocarbon propellants, propane, cyclopropane dimethylmethane, freon, propylhydride, trimethylene, methylpropane, petroleum in butane and bho.

there's hundreds of studies on the effects and health risks of these chemicals which some of these are in nutrients, pesticides, ecigs.

do a google search with .edu or oxford journals at the end.

if you really think chemicals are not harmful fo back to school and get your g.e.d. You must of dropped out of high school.

where did I say in that post about matt not making shatter. All I said was about the snitching being bullshit roomers.

yes it is.illegal to produce bho. Dispensaries are no longer carrying it.


----------



## 757growin (May 21, 2015)

Lots of technical terms. Still no study on bho out there. At what levels do all those chemicals affect you? Is there enough in the bho ur dabbing to hurt? Aren't these chemicals around us in our daily environment? Doesn't the epa even say certain amounts of radiation are ok. Sounds like a lot of fear spreading without solid studies or eveidence. Not saying ur wrong but your evidence to me is kind of weak


hyroot said:


> .wow here we go again. Use some common sense. Butane is made from petroleum. Even if you distill the butane and purge for 8 weeks. You wont remove everything. there's propylene glycol, propylene ethylene glycol, benzene, propane propellants, hydrocarbon propellants, propane, cyclopropane dimethylmethane, freon, propylhydride, trimethylene, methylpropane, petroleum in butane and bho.
> 
> there's hundreds of studies on the effects and health risks of these chemicals which some of these are in nutrients, pesticides, ecigs.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## hyroot (May 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> Lots of technical terms. Still no study on bho out there. At what levels do all those chemicals affect you? Is there enough in the bho ur dabbing to hurt? Aren't these chemicals around us in our daily environment? Doesn't the epa even say certain amounts of radiation are ok. Sounds like a lot of fear spreading without solid studies or eveidence. Not saying ur wrong but your evidence to me is kind of weak
> 
> 
> .



ive posted study after study. im sick of doing it. I have nothing to prove. Its your health not mine take it or leave it. If you want the studies dig for them your self. Theyre easy to find via google. There are current studies going on with bho. People haveing crystalized lungs, pulmonary fibrosis from less than a year of smoking top quality bho. They're no hard to find either.


----------



## 757growin (May 21, 2015)

Let me go dab on it


----------



## Dan Kone (May 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> .wow here we go again. Use some common sense. Butane is made from petroleum. Even if you distill the butane and purge for 8 weeks. You wont remove everything. there's propylene glycol, propylene ethylene glycol, benzene, propane propellants, hydrocarbon propellants, propane, cyclopropane dimethylmethane, freon, propylhydride, trimethylene, methylpropane, petroleum in butane and bho.


But that's not true? Most of those things generally aren't in bho. The ones that are can be purged out. You can test to confirm it. 



hyroot said:


> if you really think chemicals are not harmful fo back to school and get your g.e.d. You must of dropped out of high school.


I'm not entirely certain you understand what the word chemical means. Just so you know, there are chemicals in your bubble hash too. There are pesticides, molds and fungi, even dihydrogen monoxide. Nasty stuff. 




hyroot said:


> yes it is.illegal to produce bho. Dispensaries are no longer carrying it.


Again, not true. Really sounds like you've never actually been to a dispensary. https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/oakland-organics-2

Just pick any random dispensary off of weedmaps and you'll see they have a large sections of bho.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> ive posted study after study. im sick of doing it. I have nothing to prove. Its your health not mine take it or leave it. If you want the studies dig for them your self. Theyre easy to find via google. There are current studies going on with bho. People haveing crystalized lungs, pulmonary fibrosis from less than a year of smoking top quality bho. They're no hard to find either.


I'll help you with that. Here are the solvents mainly used in bho.

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgd0068.html
http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgd0486.html
http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgd0524.html

CDC exposure limits -
Butane - 800ppms
Pentane - 1000ppms
Propane - 1000ppms

Really easy to get your ppms down below those numbers. 

There are no documented cases of those health effects you described. Only "a friend of my friend's sister's boyfriend had ___ happen". If those health effects existed law enforcement would be using them to launch a propaganda campaign.


----------



## Twitch (May 23, 2015)

hyroot doesn't understand chemistry... I have posted it before and I'll post it again....


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 23, 2015)

everytime I see this I think of chili powder infused meth lol

they should make it illegal to purchase butane under the age of 21 IMO


----------



## WarMachine (May 23, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> everytime I see this I think of chili powder infused meth lol
> 
> they should make it illegal to purchase butane under the age of 21 IMO


But then you gotta change the smoking age to 21 as well


----------



## MJtheIndicator (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> It most certainly is.


I'll play along Dan, please tell me of shatter being seized while trafficked worldwide in excess of 500 kilograms.


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> But that's not true? Most of those things generally aren't in bho. The ones that are can be purged out. You can test to confirm it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope wrong. I make my own. I clean everything rigorously . My grow is living organics. I dont use pesticides. I never ever get pm or any mold. mine is contaminant free. I don't shop at dispensaries. I just vend to them


chemical is man made. I think you confused the word chemical with solvent

chemical and chemical change are completely different.

half the dispensaries on weed maps are closed dowm

why every dispensary in oc, riverside county and san Bernardino county stopped carrying bho.

then new law again makes it a felony. The old law was a misdemeanor 

think about it. Ever heard of green merchant raids. In the 80's the Dea was following people home from hydro shops and busting them. Arresting the hydro shop owners and making them rat on their customers.

now producing bho is a felony 3-7 year minimum sentence felony. Now if a dispensary is known for having bho. That dispensary is being watched for the sole purpose of busting them for bho production.

you even said yourself dispensaries have to stop carrying ot July 17. Several people have already said their local dispensaries stopped carrying it. Its now illegal to produce an and sell in Wa starting June 24

co2 extracts , limonene extracts, water extracts. Dry sift are still ok


----------



## Twitch (May 24, 2015)

see hyroot your are still looking at the world as if it is only cali... WA and CO aren't banning it in the shops, the world doesn't revolved around cali, I am waiting for y'all to fall in the water like in the new Dwayne Johnson movie.


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

wa


Twitch. said:


> see hyroot your are still looking at the world as if it is only cali... WA and CO aren't banning it in the shops, the world doesn't revolved around cali, I am waiting for y'all to fall in the water like in the new Dwayne Johnson movie.


Wa just banned it. It goes into effect July 24th not June just checked.

you keep looking at the whole world.like its Co. Colorado is the only state where its legal to produce bho. Its illegal in all other 49 states


----------



## Twitch (May 24, 2015)

they aren't making any moves to ban it here..


----------



## Twitch (May 24, 2015)

@hyroot what do you do for a living? because it appears that you are nothing more then a consumer...


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> @hyroot what do you do for a living? because it appears that you are nothing more then a consumer...


what's that's supposed to mean ? Everyone in the world is consumer in one aspect or another. What does what I do for a living have anything to do with any of this? What do you do for a living? You were proved wrong again so now you resort to trolling?


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

MJtheIndicator said:


> I'll play along Dan, please tell me of shatter being seized while trafficked worldwide in excess of 500 kilograms.


First let me say that I have nothing to do with that market. I just know for a fact that it exists and it is a large market.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> nope wrong. I make my own. I clean everything rigorously . My grow is living organics. I dont use pesticides. I never ever get pm or any mold. mine is contaminant free. I don't shop at dispensaries. I just vend to them


How do you know they are contaminant free? Do you get them tested for contaminates? 



hyroot said:


> chemical is man made. I think you confused the word chemical with solvent


No, that is not what the word chemical means. 



hyroot said:


> half the dispensaries on weed maps are closed dowm


Not the ones with menus. You have to pay for that every month. If you do not pay, they take you off weedmaps. Also it tells you when the menu was last updated. The menu I linked was just updated, with bho. As are most other dispensaries in California. 



hyroot said:


> why every dispensary in oc, riverside county and san Bernardino county stopped carrying bho.


Just going to the first dispensary on the list on weedmaps I see:

Orange county: 
https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/the-herb-collective-thc
Fully stocked on bho, menu updated that day. 

Riverside:
https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/r-c-p-a
Fully stocked on bho, menu updated a day ago.

San Bernadino:
https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/sky-high-alternative-care
Fully stocked on bho, menu updated that day. 

So no, you're wrong. People Vs Bergen 2008. People Vs Schultz 2011. Both ases



hyroot said:


> then new law again makes it a felony. The old law was a misdemeanor


No, you're wrong. "Health and Safety Code 11379.6 HS California's law against manufacturing controlled subsatnces is a felony, punishable by three, five or seven years in county jail and a maximum fine of $50,000.3"

People Vs Bergen 2008. People Vs Schultz 2011. Both cases involved hash oil for violations of health and safety code 11379.6.

The law isn't just what your friend told you about. There are real legal codes and real cases to back them up. 



hyroot said:


> now producing bho is a felony 3-7 year minimum sentence felony. Now if a dispensary is known for having bho. That dispensary is being watched for the sole purpose of busting them for bho production.


Again, that describes nearly every dispensary in California. The state supreme court as already stated that possessing and selling these concentrates is legal.



hyroot said:


> you even said yourself dispensaries have to stop carrying ot July 17. Several people have already said their local dispensaries stopped carrying it. Its now illegal to produce an and sell in Wa starting June 24


That's not what I said. You are only reading what you want to hear and are ignoring the rest. What I was refering to was a law in the city of San Jose, not the state of California. It does not apply to places other than the city of San Jose.



hyroot said:


> co2 extracts , limonene extracts, water extracts. Dry sift are still ok


You're just making stuff up at this point. Co2, limonene, alcohol, etc all fall under 11379.6. That code does not mention butane specifically, it refers to resin manufacturing. People do get busted for making co2 oil in California. It's the exact same charge as manufacturing bho.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> nope wrong. I make my own. I clean everything rigorously . My grow is living organics. I dont use pesticides. I never ever get pm or any mold. mine is contaminant free. I don't shop at dispensaries. I just vend to them


It's also a fact that all cold water hash contains DHMO (dihydrogen monoxide). This chemcial can be incredibly dangerous.

From the MSDS report on Diyhdrogen Monoxide:

Section V: HEALTH HAZARD INFORMATION
V 1: ROUTE OF ENTRY:
EYE : Irritant in sensitive persons
Skin Contact : May cause discomfort depending on temperature.
Skin Absorption : : May cause temporary wrinkling of skin.
Inhalation : Inhalation of liquid can be fatal.
Ingestion : Ingestion of large quantities may result in excessive micturation.
V 2: EFFECTS OF OVEREXPOSURE:
Acute Exposure : Inhalation of liquid can cause serious discomfort, possible tissue damage and is often fatal.
Chronic Exposure: Not known to cause permanent effects other than excessive micturation due to large amounts being
ingested..

Inhalation can be fatal. And you inhale it every time you smoke cold water hash! 

See for yourself:

http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html
http://www.dhmo.org/msds/MSDS-DHMO-Kemp.pdf


----------



## WarMachine (May 24, 2015)

Man... Sometimes I hate knowledge.. I feel a little dirty inside when I learn something new... lol jk jk


How does all cold water hash contain DHMO? Just wondering, not saying it doesn't. 

I wish I could just do a heat extraction at this point.. And I don't mean the rosin tech. Maybe take like a Volcano and let the vapor collect in a container or something, add some ice to condense it.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

Here is a list of concentrates tested for microbiological contamination. As you can see, the dirtest extracts are actually co2 oil and cold water hash.

http://sclabs.com/tested.html?option=com_scl_tested&Itemid=551&view=grid&filter=&can=&dates=&type=Hash%2CKief%2CWax%2COil%2CConcentrate&test=Micro&sclsearch=&client_ids=&limit=20


----------



## tahoe shatter bro (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> wa
> 
> Wa just banned it. It goes into effect July 24th not June just checked.
> 
> you keep looking at the whole world.like its Co. Colorado is the only state where its legal to produce bho. Its illegal in all other 49 states



Legal in AZ.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> Here is a list of concentrates tested for microbiological contamination. As you can see, the dirtest extracts are actually co2 oil and cold water hash.
> 
> http://sclabs.com/tested.html?option=com_scl_tested&Itemid=551&view=grid&filter=&can=&dates=&type=Hash%2CKief%2CWax%2COil%2CConcentrate&test=Micro&sclsearch=&client_ids=&limit=20


You will notice that most of the cold water hashes test positive for some quantities of Aspergilus. I'm not really that concerned with hash testing positive for small quantities of botrytis. It's relatively harmless by comparison. Botrytis and powdered mildew however are the easiest to detect, so when people talk about "moldy weed", they are generally talking about those two, which are the least harmful. 

You're not going to see aspergilus by visually examining cold water hash or co2 oil. You have to get a lab test to detect it. And in nearly every lab test, it shows up in both co2 oil and cold water hash. Species of aspergilus are a toxin and a carcinogen. Far more dangerous than any of the chemical solvents used in bho. These solvents due to their extreme low temps, kill these toxins. 

Everyone seems to think BHO is bad because it's "chemicals" and cold water hash and co2 are ok because they are "organic". Organic isn't another word for safe. Just because something is organic doesn't mean it can't kill you. Aspergilus is organic, but it can give you cancer.


----------



## Daggy (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> wa
> 
> Wa just banned it. It goes into effect July 24th not June just checked.
> 
> you keep looking at the whole world.like its Co. Colorado is the only state where its legal to produce bho. Its illegal in all other 49 states


Yup WA is getting a new set of rules for cannabis and they fucking suck. NO BHO


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

Daggy said:


> Yup WA is getting a new set of rules for cannabis and they fucking suck. NO BHO


Big mistake by WA. They are under the misconception that the government can make a law that will make a product not exist. Government does not have this power. They only have the power to turn a legal product into a black market product, making it more dangerous and lower quality.


----------



## Twitch (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> what's that's supposed to mean ? Everyone in the world is consumer in one aspect or another. What does what I do for a living have anything to do with any of this? What do you do for a living? You were proved wrong again so now you resort to trolling?


This is my living... that is why I ask, it pays my bills it puts food on the table for my family. 
you are a consumer


----------



## Twitch (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> Big mistake by WA. They are under the misconception that the government can make a law that will make a product not exist. Government does not have this power. They only have the power to turn a legal product into a black market product, making it more dangerous and lower quality.



or make the price go up.


----------



## Twitch (May 24, 2015)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> Legal in AZ.


OR too


----------



## Twitch (May 24, 2015)

I like asking people what they do, because a lot of people who do this as a hobby get in here and state their opinion, which is fine it is a public forum, but I ask to see the validity to the opinion stated. So for someone like you @hyroot, with your cute grow, you are an amateur, a consumer, this is your hobby for fun, actually I retract the "for fun" you do it for the smoke so you don't have to pay stupid prices for bad quality. I have never bashed any solvent-less hash, but you sure bash on us.... and I just troll you because I like pushing your buttons.... 

They each have their place, BHO is just scores higher in potency, flavor, yield and market appeal. 

I am not entirely sure how I ended up in this thread I usually try to stay out of Rize's thread.


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> It's also a fact that all cold water hash contains DHMO (dihydrogen monoxide). This chemcial can be incredibly dangerous.
> 
> From the MSDS report on Diyhdrogen Monoxide:
> 
> ...




Nice copy and paste from norml. I bet you didn't actually readt the health and safety codes. You will be surprised

a couple of those dsisensaries you listed shut down 2 and 3 years ago.

yes i get tests. zero pesticides in my grow. I go to my moms house and use her high end Ro system with uv light and fill up 5 gal jugs.


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> I like asking people what they do, because a lot of people who do this as a hobby get in here and state their opinion, which is fine it is a public forum, but I ask to see the validity to the opinion stated. So for someone like you @hyroot, with your cute grow, you are an amateur, a consumer, this is your hobby for fun, actually I retract the "for fun" you do it for the smoke so you don't have to pay stupid prices for bad quality. I have never bashed any solvent-less hash, but you sure bash on us.... and I just troll you because I like pushing your buttons....
> 
> They each have their place, BHO is just scores higher in potency, flavor, yield and market appeal.
> 
> I am not entirely sure how I ended up in this thread I usually try to stay out of Rize's thread.



My cute grow lol. thats my personal grow. I ve told you several times already what i do in this industry... ice wax goes fgor double the price of bho.. rosin has a higher terpene profile than bho. so does ice wax. blasting butane scrambles the heads and terps. winterizing and qwiso both remove terps. ice wax and rosin have the same thc % sometimes higher thc than bho. we have had this argument several times and i prove it everytime and I wont do this again/


i consult. I have several grows going. I work with extract companies making their solventless. a lighting company in the works., should be released next year after all the testing. Opening a single source dispensary in dec. Clothing company, seed company. With myu cute grow it would be impossibvle to run the 30+ strains I have. Plus the testing I do for 4 other seed companies and 3 lighting companies . Don't hate because of your ingnorance and short memory.. Every time you try and put me down you just put your foot in your mouth and look like a fool. Everytime

i will not say where my money goes because thats just plain stupid to announce publically


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Nice copy and paste from norml. I bet you didn't actually readt the health and safety codes. You will be surprised
> 
> a couple of those dsisensaries you listed shut down 2 and 3 years ago.


If they were shut down 2-3 years ago, why are they still paying for a weedmaps account and updating their menus every day? Why do they have products like Moxie live resin which did not exist even one year ago?




hyroot said:


> yes i get tests. zero pesticides in my grow. I go to my moms house and use her high end Ro system with uv light and fill up 5 gal jugs.


I'd like to see proof of that seeing as how you have demonstrated an ability to make things up because you think they sound good. Show me a clean lab test.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Nice copy and paste from norml. I bet you didn't actually readt the health and safety codes. You will be surprised
> 
> a couple of those dsisensaries you listed shut down 2 and 3 years ago.
> 
> yes i get tests. zero pesticides in my grow. I go to my moms house and use her high end Ro system with uv light and fill up 5 gal jugs.


Are you saying your cold water hash doesn't contain any dihydrogen monoxide?


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> Are you saying your cold water hash doesn't contain any dihydrogen monoxide?



yep. No ones does except for 3rd world countries with polluted drinking water. Its a hydric acid that scrambles DNA worse than uvb does. If my water had dhmo I'd be dead or at the very least have cancer. Do background research on the sites you get this shit from. Its b.s. And your scare tactics are laughable ..

copy and paste some more random bullshit.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> My cute grow lol. thats my personal grow. I ve told you several times already what i do in this industry... ice wax goes fgor double the price of bho.. rosin has a higher terpene profile than bho. so does ice wax. blasting butane scrambles the heads and terps. winterizing and qwiso both remove terps. ice wax and rosin have the same thc % sometimes higher thc than bho. we have had this argument several times and i prove it everytime and I wont do this again/


I've noticed a pattern here. Everything you are saying is simply not true. None of it. You just completely make up everything you post. 

I've done over 500 terpene tests on extracts and see hundreds more. Everything you are saying is a lie. 




hyroot said:


> i consult. I have several grows going. I work with extract companies making their solventless. a lighting company in the works., should be released next year after all the testing. Opening a single source dispensary in dec. Clothing company, seed company. With myu cute grow it would be impossibvle to run the 30+ strains I have. Plus the testing I do for 4 other seed companies and 3 lighting companies . Don't hate because of your ingnorance and short memory.. Every time you try and put me down you just put your foot in your mouth and look like a fool. Everytime
> 
> i will not say where my money goes because thats just plain stupid to announce publically


Considering everything else you have said to this point has been false, I simply don't believe you. You are just running your mouth. You have no credibility. 

If you were really that involved in the industry you would have a better understanding of the things you were talking about. If you were anywhere in the process of opening a dispensary your lawyers would have already told you that most of what you are saying here isn't true. 

You don't have a grow running 30 plus strains. You do not have a lighting company in the works. You aren't opening a dispensary. You do not have a clothing or a seed company. You do not do testing for any seed or lighting company in any official capacity. Starting a company is incredibly hard work. It takes up all of your time. Anyone who's actually done it knows what I'm talking about. You certainly aren't starting up 4-5 companies right now. You likely just sit on your couch and get high and have pipe dreams.

I know a fraud when I see one. You are definitely a fraud. Quit lying.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> yep. No ones does except for 3rd world countries with polluted drinking water. Its a hydric acid that scrambles DNA worse than uvb does. If my water had dhmo I'd be dead or at the very least have cancer. Do background research on the sites you get this shit from. Its b.s. And your scare tactics are laughable ..
> 
> copy and paste some more random bullshit.


There you go. I just proved you are full of shit. Dihydrogen (H2) Monoxide (O) is actually H2O, or water as it is more commonly called. You have now been caught pretending to know what you're talking about when you actually do not.

So how about you give up the bullshit?

Quit fronting


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> I've noticed a pattern here. Everything you are saying is simply not true. None of it. You just completely make up everything you post.
> 
> I've done over 500 terpene tests on extracts and see hundreds more. Everything you are saying is a lie.
> 
> ...



I dont believe shit you say. I could punch holes in everything you say. You have thread about getting ripped off from vending yet you own a dispensary yeah right....

you must be looking in the mirror. Dis you get caught bs - Ing again and need to lash out. Or do you need a hug everything I've posted is factual and have been proved time and time again..
.god day. I'm down responding to your trolling
.oh and the o in h20 is oxygen no monoxide. So your full of shit again


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

I


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I dont believe shit you say. I could punch holes in everything you say. You have thread about getting ripped off from vending yet you own a dispensary yeah right....
> 
> you must be looking in the mirror. Dis you get caught bs - Ing again and need to lash out. Or do you need a hug everything I've posted is factual and have been proved time and time again..
> .god day. I'm down responding to your trolling
> .oh and the o in h20 is oxygen no monoxide. So your full of shit again


Mon/o means 1. Oxide means oxygen. Monoxide = one atom of oxygen. Di = two. Hydrogen is self explanatory. Dihydrogen means two atoms of hydrogen. Dihydrogen Monoxide = h2o.

If you can't even figure out what monoxide means you have no business trying to act like you know any of the things you are pretending you know.

You've been exposed as a fraud. Quit fronting.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> There you go. I just proved you are full of shit. Dihydrogen (H2) Monoxide (O) is actually H2O, or water as it is more commonly called. You have now been caught pretending to know what you're talking about when you actually do not.
> 
> So how about you give up the bullshit?
> 
> Quit fronting


Dihydrogen monoxide hoax
The *dihydrogen* *monoxide* *hoax* involves calling water by the unfamiliar chemical name "*dihydrogen* *monoxide*" (DHMO), and listing some of water's effects in an alarming manner, such as the fact that it accelerates corrosion and can cause severe burns. The hoax often calls for *dihydrogen* *monoxide* to be regulated, labeled as hazardous, or banned.


Ice Water Hash is not harmful I don't know where you get your information.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Dihydrogen monoxide hoax
> The *dihydrogen* *monoxide* *hoax* involves calling water by the unfamiliar chemical name "*dihydrogen* *monoxide*" (DHMO), and listing some of water's effects in an alarming manner, such as the fact that it accelerates corrosion and can cause severe burns. The hoax often calls for *dihydrogen* *monoxide* to be regulated, labeled as hazardous, or banned.
> 
> 
> Ice Water Hash is not harmful I don't know where you get your information.


You are correct. Well done 

I was just trying to prove hyroot is full of shit. He fell for it.


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> Mon/o means 1. Oxide means oxygen. Monoxide = one atom of oxygen. Di = two. Hydrogen is self explanatory. Dihydrogen means two atoms of hydrogen. Dihydrogen Monoxide = h2o.
> 
> If you can't even figure out what monoxide means you have no business trying to act like you know any of the things you are pretending you know.
> 
> You've been exposed as a fraud. Quit fronting.






A monoxide is any oxide containing just one atom of oxygen in the molecule. For example, Potassium oxide (K2O), has only one atom of oxygen, and is thus a monoxide. Water (H2O) is also a monoxide; see dihydrogen monoxide hoax. A well known monoxide is carbon monoxide (CO); see carbon monoxide poisoning. Most of the members of the Periodic Table form oxides when oxidized. There are two main types of oxides: monoxides and dioxides. Monoxides (generally MO) such as silicon monoxide (SiO) only exist at high temperatures. Among monoxides, CO is neutral, GeO is distinctly acidic, and SnO and PbO are amphoteric.


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> You are correct. Well done
> 
> I was just trying to prove hyroot is full of shit. He fell for it.



see you were just proven wrong by some one else... how funny . theres no dhmo in water but there is monoxide hmmm


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> A monoxide is any oxide containing just one atom of oxygen in the molecule. For example, Potassium oxide (K2O), has only one atom of oxygen, and is thus a monoxide. Water (H2O) is also a monoxide; see dihydrogen monoxide hoax. A well known monoxide is carbon monoxide (CO); see carbon monoxide poisoning. Most of the members of the Periodic Table form oxides when oxidized. There are two main types of oxides: monoxides and dioxides. Monoxides (generally MO) such as silicon monoxide (SiO) only exist at high temperatures. Among monoxides, CO is neutral, GeO is distinctly acidic, and SnO and PbO are amphoteric.


Congrats, you've discovered google. If you would have used it before running your mouth about how there is no dihydrogen monoxide in your water you'd still have credibility left.


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> Congrats, you've discovered google. If you would have used it before running your mouth about how there is no dihydrogen monoxide in your water you'd still have credibility left.


theres no dhmo in water. that was part of the hoax.. monoxide - oxygen molecule is. you combine the other chemicals and becomes a hydric acid
\

looks like you were wrong and full of shit the whole time. Thanks for making me look good

how.did you prove I'm full of shit. When all you did is troll using false information. The whole time I said there's no dhmo and I was right . Everything I said is factual and legit. All you did was prove how fraudulent you are. Your credit score just dropped dramatically. You lost all credibility. But mine just went up thanks to you.

its obvious your the faker. And have to prove you are better than you truly are. I feel sorry for people like you that have to lie to look good.


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

The *dihydrogen monoxide hoax* involves calling water by the unfamiliar chemical name "dihydrogen monoxide" (DHMO), and listing some of water's effects in an alarming manner, such as the fact that it accelerates corrosion and can cause severe burns. The hoax often calls for dihydrogen monoxide to be regulated, labeled as hazardous, or banned. It illustrates how the lack of scientific literacy and an exaggerated analysis can lead to misplaced fears.[1]

The hoax gained renewed popularity in the late 1990s when a 14-year-old student collected anti-DHMO petitions for a science project about gullibility.[2] The story has since been used in science education to encourage critical thinking.

*Contents*

1 History
2 Molecular terminology and naming conventions
3 Public efforts involving the DHMO hoax
4 DHMO in education and debate
5 See also
6 References
7 External links
*History*
A 1983 April Fools' Day edition of the Durand Express, a weekly newspaper in Durand, Michigan, reported that "dihydrogen oxide" had been found in the city's water pipes, and warned that it was fatal if inhaled, and could produce blistering vapors.[3] The first appearance of the hoax on the internet was attributed by the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette to the so-called "Coalition to Ban Dihydrogen Monoxide,"[4][5] a parody organization started by UC Santa Cruz student Craig Jackson following the on-campus postings and initial newsgroup discussions.

This new version of the hoax was created by Eric Lechner, Lars Norpchen, and Matthew Kaufman—housemates while attending the University of California, Santa Cruz in 1989,[6] revised by Jackson in 1994,[4] and brought to widespread public attention in 1997 when Nathan Zohner, a 14-year-old student, gathered petitions to ban "DHMO" as the basis of his science project, titled "How Gullible Are We?".[2]

Jackson's original site included the following warning:[7]

Dihydrogen monoxide:[8]


is also known as hydroxyl acid, and is the major component of acid rain.
contributes to the "greenhouse effect".
may cause severe burns.
contributes to the erosion of our natural landscape.
accelerates corrosion and rusting of many metals.
may cause electrical failures and decreased effectiveness of automobile brakes.
has been found in excised tumors of terminal cancer patients.
Despite the danger, dihydrogen monoxide is often used:


as an industrial solvent and coolant.
in nuclear power plants.
in the production of styrofoam.
as a fire retardant.
in many forms of cruel animal research.
in the distribution of pesticides. Even after washing, produce remains contaminated by this chemical.
as an additive in certain "junk-foods" and other food products.
A mock material safety data sheet—a list of information about potentially dangerous materials used in research and industry—has also been created for H2O.[9][10]


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

*Molecular terminology and naming conventions*
The water molecule has the chemical formula H2O, meaning each molecule of water is composed of two hydrogen atoms and one oxygen atom. Literally, the term "dihydrogen monoxide" means "two hydrogen, one oxygen", consistent with its molecular formula: the prefix _di-_ in _dihydrogen_ means "two", the prefix _mon-_ in _monoxide_ means "one", and an oxide is a compound that contains one or more oxygen atoms.[11]

Using chemical nomenclature, various names for water are in common use within the scientific community. Some such names include _hydrogen oxide_, as well as an alkali name of _hydrogen hydroxide_, and several acid names such as _hydric acid_, _hydroxic acid_, _hydroxyl acid_, and _hydroxilic acid_. The term "hydroxyl acid" used in the original text is a non-standard name.[12]

Under the 2005 revisions of IUPAC nomenclature of inorganic chemistry, there is no single correct name for every compound.[13] The primary function of chemical nomenclature is to ensure that each name refers, unambiguously, to a single substance. It is considered less important to ensure that each substance should have a single name, although the number of acceptable names is limited.[13] _Water_ is one acceptable name for this compound, even though it is neither a systematic nor an international name and is specific to just one phase of the compound. The other IUPAC recommendation is _oxidane_.[14]


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

*Public efforts involving the DHMO hoax*
In 1989, Eric Lechner, Lars Norpchen and Matthew Kaufman circulated a Dihydrogen Monoxide contamination warning on the University of California, Santa Cruz campus via photocopied fliers.[15] The concept originated one afternoon when Kaufman recalled a similar warning about "Hydrogen Hydroxide" that had been published in his mother's hometown paper, the Durand (Michigan) Express, and the three then worked to coin a term that "sounded more dangerous." Lechner typed up the original warning flier on Kaufman's computer, and a trip to the local photocopying center followed that night.
In 1994, Craig Jackson created a web page for the Coalition to Ban DHMO.[7]
The Friends of Hydrogen Hydroxide was created by Dan Curtis Johnson partly as a foil on the Coalition page, to provide evidence of 'misguided' supporters of dihydrogen monoxide. This form of collaborative connivance is a classic tool of internet spoofers.[16]
In 1997, Nathan Zohner, a 14-year-old junior high student at Eagle Rock Junior High School in Idaho Falls, Idaho, gathered 43 votes to ban the chemical, out of 50 people surveyed among his classmates. Zohner received the first prize at Greater Idaho Falls Science Fair for analysis of the results of his survey.[2] In recognition of his experiment, journalist James K. Glassman coined the term "Zohnerism" to refer to "the use of a true fact to lead a scientifically and mathematically ignorant public to a false conclusion."[17]
In 1998, drawing inspiration from Jackson's web page and Zohner's research, Tom Way created a website at DHMrg, including links to some legitimate sites such as the Environmental Protection Agency and National Institutes of Health.
On April 1, 1998 (April Fools' Day), a member of the Australian Parliament announced a campaign to ban dihydrogen monoxide internationally.[18]
In 2001 a staffer in New Zealand Green Party MP Sue Kedgley's office responded to a request for support for a campaign to ban dihydrogen monoxide by saying she was "absolutely supportive of the campaign to ban this toxic substance". This was criticized in a press release by the National Party,[19] one of whose MPs fell for the very same hoax six years later.[20]
In 2002, radio talk show host Neal Boortz mentioned on the air that the Atlanta water system had been checked and found to be contaminated with dihydrogen monoxide, and set about relating the hazards associated with that "dangerous" chemical. A local TV station even covered the 'scandal'. A spokesperson for the city's water system told the reporter that there was no more dihydrogen monoxide in the system than what was allowed under the law.[21]
The idea was used for a segment of an episode of the Penn & Teller show _Penn & Teller: Bullshit!_, in which actress Kris McGaha and a camera crew gathered signatures from people considering themselves "concerned environmentalists" to sign a petition to ban DHMO.[22]
In March 2004, Aliso Viejo, California, almost considered banning the use of foam containers at city-sponsored events because dihydrogen monoxide is part of their production. A paralegal had asked the city council to put it on the agenda; he later attributed it to poor research.[23] The bill was pulled from the agenda before it could come to a vote, but not before the city received a raft of bad publicity.[2]



Tongue-in-cheek warning sign in Louisville, Kentucky
In 2006, in Louisville, Kentucky, David Karem, executive director of the Waterfront Development Corporation, a public body that operates Waterfront Park, wished to deter bathers from using a large public fountain. "Counting on a lack of understanding about water's chemical makeup," he arranged for signs reading: "DANGER! – WATER CONTAINS HIGH LEVELS OF HYDROGEN – KEEP OUT" to be posted on the fountain at public expense.[24][25]
Occasionally, petitions on the UK Government e-petitions website on this subject have been closed or rejected.[26]
In 2007 Jacqui Dean, New Zealand National Party MP, fell for the hoax, writing a letter to Associate Minister of Health Jim Anderton asking "Does the Expert Advisory Committee on Drugs have a view on the banning of this drug?"[20][27][28]
On April 1, 2010, Canadian Member of Parliament Andrew Scheer used the DHMO hoax as the basis for an April Fool's Day "media release" on his web site, in which he claimed to have tabled a bill to ban the substance from all federal government buildings.[29] Scheer became Canada's speaker of the House in 2011.
In February 2011, during the campaign of the Finnish parliamentary election, a voting advice application asked the candidates whether the availability of "hydric acid also known as dihydrogen monoxide" should be restricted. 49% of the candidates answered in favor of the restriction.[30]
In April 2013, two presenters at Gator Country 101.9, a radio station in Lee County, Florida, told listeners dihydrogen monoxide was coming out of their water taps as part of an April Fool's Day prank and were suspended for a few days[31] by the station's general manager, Tony Renda. Renda later told NewsPress: "It is one thing when radio stations change their format or other crazy things they do. But you are messing with one of the big three, food, water or shelter. They just went too far; I just knew I didn't like that."[32] The prank resulted in several calls by consumers to the local utility company, which sent out a release stating that the water was safe


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

*DHMO in education and debate*
The DHMO hoax has been used in science education to encourage critical thinking and discussion of the scientific method.[34][35]

An Kye Burchard, a freshman at _Great Falls High_ said in an ironic editorial about the fears of dihydrogen monoxide that: "The point here is that it's easy to make anything sound like it's scary. People drown in water every day, and water is used as a flame retardant. People tend to assume that things with scary names and vague descriptions are bad for you, even though they aren't always."[36] Jennifer Abel from _Consumer Affairs_ also said: "search online for information about dihydrogen monoxide, and you'll find a long list of scary and absolutely true warnings about it: used by the nuclear power industry, vital to the production of everything from pesticides to Styrofoam, present in tumors removed from cancer patients, and guaranteed fatal to humans in large quantities."[37]


----------



## Dan Kone (May 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> theres no dhmo in water. that was part of the hoax.. monoxide - oxygen molecule is. you combine the other chemicals and becomes a hydric acid
> \
> 
> looks like you were wrong and full of shit the whole time. Thanks for making me look good
> ...


You are just proving how big of a fraud you are right now. It's very entertaining though, so by all means, keep going.

And technically nothing I posted was false information. All water hash does have water in it. And you can die from water inhalation, or as it's commonly called, drowning. Water does have a lethal dosage if you consume too much.

Nothing I said was incorrect.


----------



## Joedank (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> You are just proving how big of a fraud you are right now. It's very entertaining though, so by all means, keep going.
> 
> And technically nothing I posted was false information. All water hash does have water in it. And you can die from water inhalation, or as it's commonly called, drowning. Water does have a lethal dosage if you consume too much.
> 
> Nothing I said was incorrect.


are there more than a few cases of aspergillus in hash . is it improper storing ?
or already in it due to contam in the plant matter??


----------



## Twitch (May 24, 2015)

I love pushing his buttons...


----------



## Daggy (May 24, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> You are just proving how big of a fraud you are right now. It's very entertaining though, so by all means, keep going.
> 
> And technically nothing I posted was false information. All water hash does have water in it. And you can die from water inhalation, or as it's commonly called, drowning. Water does have a lethal dosage if you consume too much.
> 
> Nothing I said was incorrect.


LOL... HAALLLPPPP IM DROWNING OFF A DABBBB!!!!!


----------



## Dan Kone (May 25, 2015)

Daggy said:


> LOL... HAALLLPPPP IM DROWNING OFF A DABBBB!!!!!


lulz. 

Just like the studies people post about butane when it's about people huffing cans of oven cleaner and claiming it applies to taking a dab of bho.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 25, 2015)

Joedank said:


> are there more than a few cases of aspergillus in hash . is it improper storing ?
> or already in it due to contam in the plant matter??


In trace amounts it's actually found in every single hash sample on SClabs's testing website. However for the most part they are all "<100 cfu/g". However there a good chunk of them testing over 1000 cfu/g. There isn't a single "none detected" on any of the tests. 

However the same can be said about flowers. I'm looking at a flower sample of my friend's grow right now and it's listed as "<100 cfu/g". This comes from an absolutely immaculate grow. Temp/humidity are perfect. The rooms are bleached between cycles. Not a single dead leaf in the room EVER. Great airflow. So I'd guess those <100cfu/g tests are probably harmless. However I don't know enough about the subject to say for sure. 

So what I think is happening is that it's in all cannabis. However when you make cold water hash or co2 oil and don't get all the moisture out, the bicrobiological life thrive. So when you see those 1000+ tests, it's likely they didn't dry it out fast enough. And yes, likely improper storing. 

So the contaminants likely come from the plant, and are just replicating on improperly dried/stored hash/co2 oil.


----------



## Joedank (May 25, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> In trace amounts it's actually found in every single hash sample on SClabs's testing website. However for the most part they are all "<100 cfu/g". However there a good chunk of them testing over 1000 cfu/g. There isn't a single "none detected" on any of the tests.
> 
> However the same can be said about flowers. I'm looking at a flower sample of my friend's grow right now and it's listed as "<100 cfu/g". This comes from an absolutely immaculate grow. Temp/humidity are perfect. The rooms are bleached between cycles. Not a single dead leaf in the room EVER. Great airflow. So I'd guess those <100cfu/g tests are probably harmless. However I don't know enough about the subject to say for sure.
> 
> ...


well do you think for high risk patients irradatied cannabis is the way to go??


----------



## yktind (May 25, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> It's also a fact that all cold water hash contains DHMO (dihydrogen monoxide). This chemcial can be incredibly dangerous.
> 
> From the MSDS report on Diyhdrogen Monoxide:
> 
> ...


Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dan Kone (May 25, 2015)

Joedank said:


> well do you think for high risk patients irradatied cannabis is the way to go??


I've never heard of some one irradiating cannabis. I know nothing about that. Seems extreme though. I'd actually think something that's either been decarboxolated or bho, as it's a hostile environment to microbiological life. I'd think that just taking that hash and baking it would neutralize it.


----------



## Joedank (May 25, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> I've never heard of some one irradiating cannabis. I know nothing about that. Seems extreme though. I'd actually think something that's either been decarboxolated or bho, as it's a hostile environment to microbiological life. I'd think that just taking that hash and baking it would neutralize it.


its being done all over canaduh according to lore ... please correct me if iam wrong


----------



## Dan Kone (May 25, 2015)

Joedank said:


> its being done all over canaduh according to lore ... please correct me if iam wrong


You might be right. I've just never heard of that.


----------



## Shawns420 (May 27, 2015)

the way I read it is that DHMO is the Chemical name for water mad up by scientist long time ago 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrogen_monoxide_hoax


----------



## R&RHashman (May 28, 2015)

I wrote a big paper in my college English class all about the dangers of DHMO man did I have them ready to grab the pitchforks and light the torches all in the oh 15-20 min I had to read to them. good times


----------



## MJtheIndicator (May 30, 2015)

I do not envy the alleged industrial complex of BHO makers or the current crossover to supercritical co2. Some days the solvent community is behaving like the last days in a Führerbunker, other days folks are moving down court like Allen Iverson breaking ankles which is fun for a few seasons until the excrement hits the air-conditioning unit.

Cannabis has had nearly a half century in the hearts and minds of popular culture to anchor itself with selling points like "organic" and "natural". If we are to be reasonable then it would be wise to accept that flower is the dollar and the little guy or oil barons in this case are by-product of the farmer's genius. In turn the farmer is by-product of the breeder's genius which is the temple in which we all worship. I'm not calling your stainless steel apparatus a false idol for to some it is patriarchal archetype just like the Ford Model T was. At the time it must have seemed the most unnatural and inorganic answer to our pal the horse, but that didn't stop us from endangering the planet and its resources within the course of a century.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 30, 2015)

MJtheIndicator said:


> I do not envy the alleged industrial complex of BHO makers or the current crossover to supercritical co2. Some days the solvent community is behaving like the last days in a Führerbunker, other days folks are moving down court like Allen Iverson breaking ankles which is fun for a few seasons until the excrement hits the air-conditioning unit.


I'm pretty sure everyone stopped reading when you compared bho makers to the nazis. Good job.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 4, 2015)

Joedank said:


> its being done all over canaduh according to lore ... please correct me if iam wrong


i've heard that it's routine processing for product from Tweed (cannaduh's foremost legal 'gubment pot' provider), but that was last year so i don't know if they're still doing it. (ETA: they call the process 'cold pasteurization.')

note: i've yet to encounter a single individual who actually uses their meds legitimately, though i've seen fb pictures of leafy, stemmy bags they bought from them 'just for a lark'


----------



## Joedank (Jun 4, 2015)

mellokitty said:


> i've heard that it's routine processing for product from Tweed (cannaduh's foremost legal 'gubment pot' provider), but that was last year so i don't know if they're still doing it.
> 
> note: i've yet to encounter a single individual who actually uses their meds legitimately, though i've seen fb pictures of leafy, stemmy bags they bought from them 'just for a lark'


this is why your awsome always got my back....


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 18, 2015)

so I don't want to repost the pics unless you want them but is grinding the material bad when making bubble?


----------



## lio lacidem (Jun 19, 2015)

@R&RHashman no you should never grind material up when making bubblehash.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 19, 2015)

was supposed to get blasted but things happen and when I got it back it had already been ground up
well at least I know my next run is going to be the same crap.


----------



## JPioze (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi guys wanted to post a pic of some fresh frozen. Ice/solventless hash.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 20, 2015)

JPioze said:


> Hi guys wanted to post a pic of some fresh frozen. Ice/solventless hash. View attachment 3443524 View attachment 3443525


got turd looks alot like that in the freezer about to hit the microplane


----------



## JPioze (Jun 21, 2015)

Quick suggestion to anyone on there hash game, if your growīng with intent to hash it let it over ripen just slightly. So where as i would take about 40% amber for a harvest id instead let it go to 80% on harvest and toss it right into freezer..... I find the first light run collects more and faster when we wait till almost overkill on amber trichs. But the real reason is it has a way more "sit on my lungs" effect. peace and sorry for rambling.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 11, 2015)

Fabio Gold 70 micron Bubble...


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 24, 2015)

Man I've been reading this thread for days! Matt Rize, thank you for sharing this info, you are a beast. Microplanes are on order. Can't wait to see the change when microplaned. I've just been cutting up the patty with some trimmers to get it to dry better which helped, but microplane will change the game. I'm assuming a good place to dry after microplaning is in the fridge? Haven't been on ROI in a couple years. Glad to read this great piece of information. 

I want to mention one part of my 5 gallon hand stirred method. After I have collected the first run, I just put some fresh ice in the work bag and pour the cold water from the first wash back into the work bag (could use fresh cold RO if desired). I then just give it a stir for about 20-30 seconds and let it settle again for 20 minutes and pull the bags and collect. You would be amazed what comes out without doing a second mix, just that quick stir to get things in suspension again. Then you don't have to pulverize the material again, and you get a good yield of the same quality as the first run. Try it out, see if it works as well for you all as it did for me. Rize Up everyone.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 27, 2015)

So I ran some bags tonight, and i have a nice screen full in the freezer. Should i transfer it to the fridge to dry for 12-24 hours and microplane.... or should I leave it in the freezer and microplane it when i take a chunk out one at a time and let it slightly thaw??? Also I assume leaving it in the freezer until my microplanes arrive on thursday is ok? Thanks in advance.

Also I did my runs without doing a second mix, just reloaded cold water into the mixed trim and gave it a 30 sec stir and let it settle. was able to pull 3 extra runs, the last being almost not worth it but was still a decent amount. without beating up the material a second time, i saw no loss in quality of the hash to the naked eye, even on the last rinse.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 28, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> So I ran some bags tonight, and i have a nice screen full in the freezer. Should i transfer it to the fridge to dry for 12-24 hours and microplane.... or should I leave it in the freezer and microplane it when i take a chunk out one at a time and let it slightly thaw??? Also I assume leaving it in the freezer until my microplanes arrive on thursday is ok? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also I did my runs without doing a second mix, just reloaded cold water into the mixed trim and gave it a 30 sec stir and let it settle. was able to pull 3 extra runs, the last being almost not worth it but was still a decent amount. without beating up the material a second time, i saw no loss in quality of the hash to the naked eye, even on the last rinse.


microplane as frozen as you can get it to lessen the "smear" factor


----------



## GhostShadow (Jul 28, 2015)

press it and make it hash.

otherwise its kief regardless of loose resin gland separation methodology


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 28, 2015)

GhostShadow said:


> press it and make it hash.
> 
> otherwise its kief regardless of loose resin gland separation methodology


thought the point was to not press?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 28, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> thought the point was to not press?



Pressed hash has better flavor but also require a long cure time. Microplaning is to creative a larger surface area so everything dries at the same rate.

I do pressed hash and ice wax. But I press ice wax. I prefer microplaning and sieving before pressing for the drying process. I also like to keep some in beach sand form as well.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 28, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Pressed hash has better flavor but also require a long cure time. Microplaning is to creative a larger surface area so everything dries at the same rate.
> 
> I do pressed hash and ice wax. But I press ice wax. I prefer microplaning and sieving before pressing for the drying process. I also like to keep some in beach sand form as well.


ok right on. I used to just let the patties dry for 12-24 hour and them chop them in to 1/4" cubic chunks to get them to dry more efficiently. I like the "medicine" look it gave it. I also wouldn't cover the jar they were in for 1-2 weeks to make sure they were completely dry.

I have never done the microplane, but i like the texture that it gives (or maybe its just cause matt's grease looks so good i just wish they all would do that lol but I know its genetics that play a large role but even the ice wax texture looks fuckin awesome), and it allows the hash to dry all the way, but faster, which seems like it would be beneficial to its integrity. maybe i'll do a bit of both techniques and post some pics up. I pulled the hash from the freezer today to let it dry. have it in a cold air conditioned dark room. tomorrow i will microplane on to parchment paper and leave it in there to dry for the next couple days. Sound like a plan?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 28, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> ok right on. I used to just let the patties dry for 12-24 hour and them chop them in to 1/4" cubic chunks to get them to dry more efficiently. I like the "medicine" look it gave it. I also wouldn't cover the jar they were in for 1-2 weeks to make sure they were completely dry.
> 
> I have never done the microplane, but i like the texture that it gives (or maybe its just cause matt's grease looks so good i just wish they all would do that lol but I know its genetics that play a large role but even the ice wax texture looks fuckin awesome), and it allows the hash to dry all the way, but faster, which seems like it would be beneficial to its integrity. maybe i'll do a bit of both techniques and post some pics up. I pulled the hash from the freezer today to let it dry. have it in a cold air conditioned dark room. tomorrow i will microplane on to parchment paper and leave it in there to dry for the next couple days. Sound like a plan?



You want to freeze the patty after 12-24 hours of drying.. For about an hour or 2. You want it to be frozen when you microplane. Otherwise it will smear and not go through the grater / microplane. 

If you let it dry completely without mixroplaning . You can just sieve it instead. Using a mesh ladle like the one in Rizes pics.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 28, 2015)

hyroot said:


> You want to freeze the patty after 12-24 hours of drying.. For about an hour or 2. You want it to be frozen when you microplane. Otherwise it will smear and not go through the grater / microplane.
> 
> If you let it dry completely without mixroplaning . You can just sieve it instead. Using a mesh ladle like the one in Rizes pics.


no this stuff globs up when it dries so sieving isn't an option lol. ok i'm gonna toss it in the freezer tonight then. it has a nice shell around it, that will be easy to handle. it's still very gooey on the inside. it no longer moistens paper towel. freezing it after drying makes sense... not sure how i got that backwards. took me days to read through this thread so i just got it mixed up in the sensory overload of beautiful hash from everyone lol. I've been making the highest quality of bubble in the group of people i know, and like everyone says what goes in comes out, and i think my herb is pretty on point. bout to go to living soil, just doing my homework before i do, seems to me the only way to grow "organically". Can't wait to see the resin those plants put off....

hey thanks for the fast response, been a real help. should i cover it in the freezer or does it not matter?

Edit: Also, do i want the patty to warm slightly before i start microplaning it?? i remember reading what matt said about how he doesn't like to microplane frozen solid chunks because it breaks open a lot of the heads and causes extra oxidation to the hash...


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 29, 2015)

Also, after microplaned... i remember reading that matt dries it in a fridge for a few days so that it doesn't melt yet, it just dries. fridges are great cold, slow, dehydrators so this process makes a lot of sense to me...

have you practiced this before hyroot?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> Also, after microplaned... i remember reading that matt dries it in a fridge for a few days so that it doesn't melt yet, it just dries. fridges are great cold slow dehydrators, so this process makes a lot of sense to me...
> 
> have you practiced this before hyroot?



Wine cooler fridge. Not regular fridge. A regular fridge has too much humidity. That's to preserve it so it won't oxidize and cake out.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Wine cooler fridge. Not regular fridge. A regular fridge has too much humidity. That's to preserve it so it won't oxidize and cake out.


shit.... will an air conditioned room work that's about 65degrees? i know that's pretty well pushing the limit...


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> shit.... will an air conditioned room work that's about 65degrees? i know that's pretty well pushing the limit...



Yeah. It might oxidize a little . But still be terpy and full melt. Work with what ya got. You're not trying to drop $100 grams or anything so...


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Yeah. It might oxidize a little . But still be terpy and full melt. Work with what ya got. You're not trying to drop $100 grams or anything so...


what if i am  lol. Thanks for the info man. I'm workin on the quality. i practiced with the stuff i made from my buddies trim earlier today. it's on parchment in that room on a sheet pan which im hoping will retain some of the cold air from the duct that blowing close by. I did a nail of it earlier and its better microplaned already without drying for a couple days. much drier.

i'm going to give mine the microplane in a little while... if i remember i'll take some pics, and post them up when i get done with the whole process including the "pocket cure" which i'm going to attempt to do them all at once in a 95 degree spot... where ever that may be lol. if you've ever done the pocket cure before, i'm assuming it's done with the lid on the jar?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> what if i am  lol. Thanks for the info man. I'm workin on the quality. i practiced with the stuff i made from my buddies trim earlier today. it's on parchment in that room on a sheet pan which im hoping will retain some of the cold air from the duct that blowing close by. I did a nail of it earlier and its better microplaned already without drying for a couple days. much drier.
> 
> i'm going to give mine the microplane in a little while... if i remember i'll take some pics, and post them up when i get done with the whole process including the "pocket cure" which i'm going to attempt to do them all at once in a 95 degree spot... where ever that may be lol. if you've ever done the pocket cure before, i'm assuming it's done with the lid on the jar?



Pocket cure is from keeping it in your pocket. That's when it cakes out. Properly dried stays granular. It doesn't melt into a gel like ... when you see those. That's when the hash is still wet. 

Pocket cure isn't necessary. Even after jaring up I try keep it stored in a cold and dry environment. You don't want to lose those volatile terpenes either ...


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Pocket cure is from keeping it in your pocket. That's when it cakes out. Properly dried stays granular. It doesn't melt into a gel like ... when you see those. That's when the hash is still wet.
> 
> Pocket cure isn't necessary. Even after jaring up I try keep it stored in a cold and dry environment. You don't want to lose those volatile terpenes either ...


keeping it in your pocket at 80-90 degrees of body heat. no different than puttin it in a 80-90 degree spot for a little bit. i'd like it to cake out and get a little more solid to pull off bits with the wax-pick to dab. 

what causes it to oxidize more, the humidity or the temp, i can't remember...


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> keeping it in your pocket at 80-90 degrees of body heat. no different than puttin it in a 80-90 degree spot for a little bit. i'd like it to cake out and get a little more solid to pull off bits with the wax-pick to dab.
> 
> what causes it to oxidize more, the humidity or the temp, i can't remember...



Both. More humidity. I think it's both. I'm in the desert so there's very low humidity except for what it storms. Then it's like walking through jello. Mine cakes out from heat. I never saw a problem with caking out. I guess it's the start of degredation I guess.... when mine cakes out it like a hockey puck. I can still pull little chuncks. I prefer pressing it into a slab dab . Or sprinkle it over flowers.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Both. More humidity. I think it's both. I'm in the desert so there's very low humidity except for what it storms. Then it's like walking through jello. Mine cakes out from heat. I never saw a problem with caking out. I guess it's the start of degredation I guess.... when mine cakes out it like a hockey puck. I can still pull little chuncks. I prefer pressing it into a slab dab . Or sprinkle it over flowers.


slab dab the parchment trick?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> slab dab the parchment trick?



Yeah matt rize shows subcool how to do it in a weed nerd. I'll look for it in a min.


----------



## GhostShadow (Jul 29, 2015)

IF you want loose resin glands (kief) then you shouldn't press of you want hash you should


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 29, 2015)

GhostShadow said:


> IF you want loose resin glands (kief) then you shouldn't press of you want hash you should


this stuff does not come out keif... and i dont see how anyone can get it to be keif. It clumps together into a patty really fast, even if i break it up after scooping. I think its going to look beautiful once it cakes. I wish i had a decent camera... i'll try and see if my sony does a good enough job.

if i wanted keif i'd be dry sieving. i have a nice 120 micron silk screen... i'd like to get a 40 micron or something to put under it and refine dry sieve a bit more, but honestly, the IWE is the way to go for me.

@hyroot you dont gotta look for it... ive seen it before. thanks for the offer though. i'm gonna try it out soon.


----------



## GhostShadow (Jul 29, 2015)

another bee in my bonnet

neither hashish nor kief is a concentrate or an extraction. No more than flowers are a concentration of the cannabis plant as a whole.

Kief it is an exudate of the cannabis plant separated from its associated vegetative matter through gravity or other mechanical means most predominately sieving, Hash more accurately is a preparation of cannabis exudate made by pressing together of the separated glands.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

GhostShadow said:


> another bee in my bonnet
> 
> neither hashish nor kief is a concentrate or an extraction. No more than flowers are a concentration of the cannabis plant as a whole.
> 
> Kief it is an exudate of the cannabis plant separated from its associated vegetative matter through gravity or other mechanical means most predominately sieving, Hash more accurately is a preparation of cannabis exudate made by pressing together of the separated glands.


Umm ok. For it to be an exudate the plant had to naturally secrete the oils and trichomes. That's not what happens

Extract is to draw out, remove, separate manually. That's exactly what hash, ice wax, kief, dry sift bho, pho, rosin is . 

Now when you see sap naturally dripping from a tree that's an exudate. But if you cut a branch to force out the sap. That's an extract.


----------



## GhostShadow (Jul 29, 2015)

oil is extracted - sap is exuded 

kief is seperated


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

GhostShadow said:


> oil is extracted - sap is exuded
> 
> kief is seperated


Get a dictionary


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 29, 2015)

GhostShadow said:


> another bee in my bonnet
> 
> hashish or kief isnt a concentrate or an extraction it is an separation of exudate of the cannabis plant from its vegetative matter. or more accurately a preparation.


ok call it Exudate Ice Water Bubble Melt Hash Icetract, who gives fuck. its the dankest stuff around, and I'm glad to have learned the few techniques from mr rize that i did (and from you too hyroot thanks for the help). i turned great hash i was already proud of into what will be no doubt the best in my little shit 24,000 person town lol. i just did a dab... Wooo!! and it's my buddies trim too which i think is def sub par from mine. It's Blue Dream strain. I tried my iphone for pics, they look shitty. i have a sony with an actual lens, its not the best but it should do ok. i also have a tripod so i'll set it up on that to get super still! My trim was a neopolitan if you will of a strain i acquired called brainwreck, some strawberry cough that i no longer grow, and Black Domino. should be some powerful stuff and interesting stuff! beautiful dark color... like red and orange... cool shit. gonna put it to the microplane in a few.

where is mr. rize these days... did people piss him off too much to come to this thread anymore?? If you're out there Rize, thanks for sharing man, very kind of you.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3469271


looks great man nice job! what strains are you runnin and are you running them just for the ice wax?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> looks great man nice job! what strains are you runnin and are you running them just for the ice wax?



Those were sativa strains that were testers from my buddies company. I.dont plan on running them again. The plants we're finicky.

Over all in flower and veg I have like 20 strains.
Animal cookies, marrionberry kush, pre 98 bubba, dark side of the moon, mint chocolate chip, white nightmare, cherry pie, locomotion, nightmare cookies, 9lb hammer, quantum kush, gorilla glue #4, Mt rainier, grape lime ricky, evil intentions, kona sunset, ac/dc x mr x, kobain kush, adonis, and 10 other seed packs I haven't touched yet.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Those were sativa strains that were testers from my buddies company. I.dont plan on running them again. The plants we're finicky.
> 
> Over all in flower and veg I have like 20 strains.


insane! i couldn't imagine keeping track of all that... just because of my limited space. i can't wait to get into a new house and have the room i need. I'll be working with about 6 different ones here pretty soon. got some Dr. Who i started from seed about to be cloned. Pretty stoked to see how it turns out, that shit looks killer and has some sativa in it so im hoping the hash is top quality. The 9lb hammer i did is nice smoke but its unstable. gettin a few beaners here and there. love the look of it, im gonna keep playing with her for a bit. its got that kush in it and its super sensitive to nitrogen it seems like. i need to learn how to grow it before i send it away. dont have much experience with the kush plants. trichs like mad on that strain.


----------



## GhostShadow (Jul 30, 2015)

("But if you cut a branch to force out the sap. That's an extract".)

is it an extract when it falls on its own?

get a clue.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 31, 2015)

Oxidation occurs from excess moisture retained in the end product. If it is not dried properly, or if it is pressed before the moisture has vacated, it will cake or wax up. Personally I never press unless it's right before I dab it. If you press, the terpenes start to dissipate faster IME. its like cracking the gland heads and releasing the inner "pussy juice" to free air... Here's a complete tutorial http://coloradobudblog.com/tutorials/extraction-tutorials/ice-water-hash-extraction/


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 31, 2015)

chewberto said:


> Oxidation occurs from excess moisture retained in the end product. If it is not dried properly, or if it is pressed before the moisture has vacated, it will cake or wax up. Personally I never press unless it's right before I dab it. If you press, the terpenes start to dissipate faster IME. its like cracking the gland heads and releasing the inner "pussy juice" to free air... Here's a complete tutorial http://coloradobudblog.com/tutorials/extraction-tutorials/ice-water-hash-extraction/



thanks chewy! i can already tell the difference between microplaning them and doing it the way i used too, which was just cutting them into smaller 1/4" by 1/4" chunks from the patty while it was drying (even though i do like the look of the chunks like that!). definitely tastes better with the microplane and drying properly. i'm just gonna do the pocket cure, no pressing unless i do it before dabs. i stopped pressing hash a while ago because i realized that it was locking in unwanted moisture.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 31, 2015)

Pocket cure, schmocket cure  keep them as heads until smoking. Just dry for a solid week (depending on ambient temps/humi) after Microplaning in the fridge. And store in fridge after Doing so. Of course this is just my opinion/experience...


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 31, 2015)

chewberto said:


> Pocket cure, schmocket cure  keep them as heads until smoking. Just dry for a solid week (depending on ambient temps/humi) after Microplaning in the fridge. And store in fridge after Doing so. Of course this is just my opinion/experience...


how do you keep them as head??? the 110 is the only one i could get to to go back close to granular form. the other patties just mold together and grate in flakes....

ok so here's what i did. i harvested the bags, placed on drying screen with lots of paper towel changing as necessary. i didnt know what to do at that point (for mr rize's method that i'm learning right now) so i threw them in the freezer. then pulled them out the next day and let dry for ~24 hrs in an air conditioned room. i then put them in the freezer and microplaned frozen as possible. its been drying in the air condition room for 48 hrs now.

hyroot says fridge is too humid... it seemed fine to me just because i've dehydrated mushrooms in the fridge before so i didnt think it was too humid... but i did as suggested and went with the air conditioned room cause i knew for sure that it was dry atmosphere.

Chewy, could you roughly tell me what you do after you pull the bags and harvest the heads.... im interested to hear other perspectives.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 31, 2015)

I meant keep them texturized, sorry! But there is tech for certain strains, Some Wet sieved immediately after pulling... My Fabio Gold is the mot oliest strain I've ever touched and even if I keep them texturized, if I bring it out to ambient room temps for more than 5-10 minutes it will melt into itself even in the fridge it will do that lol   Typically, and with most strains, I will pull the pattys out and lay on top of either a 25 micron drying screen/ or Unbleached parchment that's on top of un-bleached paper towels, or a towel and covered with another drying screen, And let it dry for 12-24 hours before texturizing. Then in for a long dry before jarring! It's in the memo lol jk


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 31, 2015)

@chewberto Dude that is unreal... i mean it looks like my maple syrup i make does when its puddled out like that LOL. you got the real syrup right there my friend. 

I've often thought about just trimming the sugar leaf right into a tub up ice water... just to see what it does for a result.

you dry in the fridge for a long time you're saying yes?


----------



## chewberto (Jul 31, 2015)

i prefer to freeze immedietly at harvest and wash within 3 days.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 31, 2015)

chewberto said:


> i prefer to freeze immedietly at harvest and wash within 3 days.


sry i was referring to the textured hash lol


----------



## hyroot (Jul 31, 2015)

chewberto said:


> i prefer to freeze immedietly at harvest and wash within 3 days.


is your avatar from koma / prolifics memes gif's. That was pretty funny


----------



## chewberto (Jul 31, 2015)

hyroot said:


> is your avatar from koma / prolifics memes gif's. That was pretty funny


Nah, Maybe his was from me lol. I've had this avatar since about two ears ago (actually 3 years now damn) I'm the Gummo guy around these parts. Jk but seriously


----------



## hyroot (Jul 31, 2015)

chewberto said:


> Nah, Maybe his was from me lol. I've had this avatar since about two ears ago (actually 3 years now damn) I'm the Gummo guy around these parts. Jk but seriously



He had a little quick video of that same guy talking shit on koma. It was pretty funny. He is koma. Look up prolific coastseeds on instagram and scroll down


----------



## chewberto (Jul 31, 2015)

hyroot said:


> He had a little quick video of that same guy talking shit on koma. It was pretty funny. He is koma. Look up prolific coastseeds on instagram and scroll down


Yeah we follow each others accounts on IG. I saw the video a little while back, funny...


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

chewberto said:


> Nah, Maybe his was from me lol. I've had this avatar since about two ears ago (actually 3 years now damn) I'm the Gummo guy around these parts. Jk but seriously


didnt you have like a creppy black haired fabio before?


----------



## chewberto (Jul 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> didnt you have like a creppy black haired fabio before?


That was the most recent avatar lol. this current pic is a throwback to my first avatar here when I joined 3 years back... I had a few gummo inspired avatars since I've been here.


----------



## GhostShadow (Aug 4, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Get a dictionary


use in a sentence.

"The Charas is a peculiar resinous exudate from the plant, only found in hot climates"- The Indian Textile Journal
[Quoted from Hashish 2nd edition Red Eye Press 2101 by author Robert Connell Clark]

It would be wise to steer clear of these words because you can expect onerous regulatory legislation into the "Extract" and "Concentrate" parts of the MM industry with in 1-2 years


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 26, 2015)

Dan Kone said:


> That is a load of horseshit. There definitely is a such thing as clean bho. There's a lab test for that. It's not difficult to get it down to zero ppms residual solvent. Now how often is your bubble hash tested for microbiological life? I've seen a lot of bubble hash tests, nearly all of them test dirty as fuck. I'd rather inhale butane than aspergillus.
> ....


Recent independent tests coming out of Oregon show that 80% of hash oils contain concentrated poisonous chemicals, concentrated by the solvents. CO2 being the worst. The dangerous levels are not found in the flowers or hash, as they are not concentrated chemically. I think we can agree on the basic science involved here. Tainted High is the name of the article.

Butane concentration and moisture levels are minor issues in concentrates relative to the legit poisons being found. BHO concentrates toxins fact, sometimes cancerous, like myclobutanil and paclobutrazol, found in dangerous levels, highest in CO2. You are worried about natural mycotoxins meanwhile most of the BHO in stores contains poison, making my old joke about BHO being poison generally true. 8 of ten... at which point you might as well avoid all BHO unless you know who farmed it and trust them! Week purging, closed this and that distilled dewaxed, doesnt matter if it contains concentrated toxins. Might as well smoke a joint or some hash.

This will be the last we talk of solvent extracts in this thread, please start a new thread to address any issues or topics you would like to discuss, this is for teaching ice wax techniques. Thank you. Dont fe


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 26, 2015)

chewberto said:


> i prefer to freeze immedietly at harvest and wash within 3 days.


Thanks for handling all the questions! microplane gang!


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 26, 2015)

Starburst OG 90 micron


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 26, 2015)

Tangie 90 micron


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 26, 2015)

This is what I'm washing currently...
Tangie and Sour Diesel whole plants, not just the lower flowers, indoor, grown by @_thevillage on IG 
First pic is whole flower, second is after prep for washing. Third pic is prepped Sour D.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

Matt Rize said:


> Recent independent tests coming out of Oregon show that 80% of hash oils contain concentrated poisonous chemicals, concentrated by the solvents. CO2 being the worst. The dangerous levels are not found in the flowers or hash, as they are not concentrated chemically. I think we can agree on the basic science involved here. Tainted High is the name of the article.
> 
> Butane concentration and moisture levels are minor issues in concentrates relative to the legit poisons being found. BHO concentrates toxins fact, sometimes cancerous, like myclobutanil and paclobutrazol, found in dangerous levels, highest in CO2. You are worried about natural mycotoxins meanwhile most of the BHO in stores contains poison, making my old joke about BHO being poison generally true. 8 of ten... at which point you might as well avoid all BHO unless you know who farmed it and trust them! Week purging, closed this and that distilled dewaxed, doesnt matter if it contains concentrated toxins. Might as well smoke a joint or some hash.
> 
> This will be the last we talk of solvent extracts in this thread, please start a new thread to address any issues or topics you would like to discuss, this is for teaching ice wax techniques. Thank you. Dont fe


thanks for this ...and keeping it real ... your a beacon of light in a world of fly by night jokers ....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

I did a wash with my post dry sifted herbs. I thrashed the shit out of the herb too, mixed way more than I usually would. I gotta say it felt fucking great doing a lazy run instead of being all careful and meticulous at every step in the process.

I removed the 73, 90 and 120 bag and caught everything good in the 45. 45-159. There's definitely some capitate stalk contams in there which will affect the melt quality but fuck it. Gonna rosin all of this stuff after it dries.



Also fucking love your IG posts MattRize. Lots of eye openers. Makes me happy to have control over every step of the process from #seed2sieve. I know what the fuck I'm dabbing on. My plants never get sprayed. Micro garden easy to manage and keep the quality top notch.


----------



## francy420 (Sep 10, 2015)

Brother Urb always with the clean work area. Love it.


----------



## GhostShadow (Sep 10, 2015)

pay strict attention to pages 70 on

https://www.rug.nl/research/portal/files/22996497/Chapter_5.pdf

you will never look down your nose at those stalks again.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 17, 2015)

Matt Rize said:


> Recent independent tests coming out of Oregon show that 80% of hash oils contain concentrated poisonous chemicals, concentrated by the solvents. CO2 being the worst. The dangerous levels are not found in the flowers or hash, as they are not concentrated chemically. I think we can agree on the basic science involved here. Tainted High is the name of the article.


70-80% of all cold water hash fails micro screenings, including high end full melts.



Matt Rize said:


> BHO concentrates toxins fact, sometimes cancerous, like myclobutanil and paclobutrazol, found in dangerous levels, highest in CO2.


I've never seen a test where PGR's or Eagle 20 extract into a concentrate however merit and forbid definitely do. I suppose if Eagle 20 were sprayed during flowering it would extract too. I'm not sure how that would work with PGR's as they are generally not sprayed. However any bho made with material where the plant was fed PGR's does turn to shit, so you're probably right about that, I've just never seen the dirty test.

You do have a very good point. Pesticides sprayed on flowers do end up in concentrates.



Matt Rize said:


> You are worried about natural mycotoxins meanwhile most of the BHO in stores contains poison, making my old joke about BHO being poison generally true. 8 of ten... at which point you might as well avoid all BHO unless you know who farmed it and trust them! Week purging, closed this and that distilled dewaxed, doesnt matter if it contains concentrated toxins. Might as well smoke a joint or some hash.


Our shop has started testing trim for exactly this reason. I'm not sure 8 out of 10 fail, as I don't think 8 out of 10 growers spray these chemicals on during flowering.

However I do not understand your logic that would lead you to believe these pesiticides wouldn't extract in a method where you're soaking plant material in water. Specifically bifenazate and abamectin break down in water. I'd be pretty surprised if they weren't in most cold water hash. I think the main different here is lack of safety screening on cold water hash.



Matt Rize said:


> This will be the last we talk of solvent extracts in this thread, please start a new thread to address any issues or topics you would like to discuss, this is for teaching ice wax techniques. Thank you.


I did not bring up the topic, I was simply correcting false information.


----------



## TerpCylia (Oct 6, 2015)

Just a thou


Dan Kone said:


> 70-80% of all cold water hash fails micro screenings, including high end full melts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to point out that in BHO you collect the solvent at the end and concentrate it and its contents. In water hash you filter out the particles by size and the liquid flows through and then it is washed with more water in most cases. There could definitely be toxins in the end product but hardly any that are hydrophilic. This is a point I see a lot of people missing when they refer to bubble being a "solvent" extraction.


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 7, 2015)

TerpCylia said:


> Just a thou
> 
> Just wanted to point out that in BHO you collect the solvent at the end and concentrate it and its contents. In water hash you filter out the particles by size and the liquid flows through and then it is washed with more water in most cases. There could definitely be toxins in the end product but hardly any that are hydrophilic. This is a point I see a lot of people missing when they refer to bubble being a "solvent" extraction.


You might be right. We just don't know for sure because people generally don't do those tests on bubble.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 14, 2015)

@Matt Rize in your personal opinion do you prefer solventLess or solvent extract?

Does your ice water method produce As Much or More than with a solvent?

Also what if the material does not seem to have much trichomes, does the Resin still extract or will it be Very minimal?


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

Matt Rize said:


> And this is the debate. The dispensary peeps I'm down with tell me that fresh is common these days. I've actually just finished a huge run of fresh/frozen trim. But, in all honesty, I still prefer to work with dry trim. The part about dry trim hash equaling garbage: A) their herb could be mediocre B) they could be impatient, working with dry trim requires more patience. C) they could be amateurs.
> 
> The quality of the bubble depends on: the quality of the trim, the patience exhibited while separating(waiting), the lack of greed (less agitation), the screens used, and the final rinsing stage.
> 
> ...


Every one talks about the dry trim should it be bone dry or cured and should I leave it as is when cut from the plant or should I use the ninja food processor to cut up the trim I've done both and it seams as tho I'm getting little tiny pieces of leaf in the final product? How big should the plant material be when ran to extract the trichombs


----------



## R&RHashman (Oct 24, 2015)

everyone has their own preference, that said if you are getting plant matter then I would look at your filtration to find the culprit that or your work area? extraction done in the same area as grinding? loading and unloading?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 24, 2015)

The key is to be gentle to trims as much as possible. And use all bags. Also clean the the trichomes / resins


----------



## R&RHashman (Oct 24, 2015)

damn I'm stoned, forgot what section I was in. listen to hyroot I was thinking other solvents


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 24, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> everyone has their own preference, that said if you are getting plant matter then I would look at your filtration to find the culprit that or your work area? extraction done in the same area as grinding? loading and unloading?


I'm talking dust size particles I'm using all mesh bags got 8 of em and I use all 8 from 200 mics + down to 25 mics got a room I do trim n and I do my bubble n the kitchen I keep a towel over the top while it is resting


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 24, 2015)

Being gentle helps big time yes. I like to let my dry herb soak for about 10 minutes before I spin.


Also using the pressurized spray bottle that Matt Rize shows in his videos helps to wash contaminant through the bags. Using a pressurized spray bottle is a must IMO.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 24, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> I'm talking dust size particles I'm using all mesh bags got 8 of em and I use all 8 from 200 mics + down to 25 mics got a room I do trim n and I do my bubble n the kitchen I keep a towel over the top while it is resting


That's size particles will make it through the screens and end up in the hash. 

You don't want to break up the trim at all really. Trichomes naturally fall off in cold temps. In water they sink because they're more dense than water.

Like I said be as gentle as can be. If you are too rough with the material. The plant matter will end up in your hash.

Make sure your water is below 40 F


----------



## TerpCylia (Oct 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> The key is to be gentle to trims as much as possible. And use all bags. Also clean the the trichomes / resins


Matt Rize and Hyroot,

Have you experimented with the spin dry tech for speeding up the bag draining? Seems like you could really minimize and streamline the washing process. This tech is very intriguing, however I imagine depending on the amount of force used there could be some yield loss. 





They also have another contraption which I don't think would be as cost effective and would possibly bring the quality down a bit.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 30, 2015)

TerpCylia said:


> Matt Rize and Hyroot,
> 
> Have you experimented with the spin dry tech for speeding up the bag draining? Seems like you could really minimize and streamline the washing process. This tech is very intriguing, however I imagine depending on the amount of force used there could be some yield loss.
> 
> ...



The bags don't go in the washer. Bags go in a bucket. The. Water is drained into the bucket.. Just cut a hole in the bottom of the bucket. Place it on a rack over a rubber maid. It will drain pretty quick that way. You still need to clean the trichomes with a pump sprayer too.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 30, 2015)

It only takes 5-10 seconds to drain a bag though. Seems pretty excessive.


close the top of the bag, lift and drop a couple times. easy peasy.


skip to 35 minutes


----------



## TerpCylia (Oct 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> The bags don't go in the washer. Bags go in a bucket. The. Water is drained into the bucket.. Just cut a hole in the bottom of the bucket. Place it on a rack over a rubber maid. It will drain pretty quick that way. You still need to clean the trichomes with a pump sprayer too.


watch the video... the bags go into the spin dry side not the water side. I have a complete 5gal washer set up with what you're talking about. and I do shake the bag.



D_Urbmon said:


> It only takes 5-10 seconds to drain a bag though. Seems pretty excessive.
> close the top of the bag, lift and drop a couple times. easy peasy.
> skip to 35 minutes


I have the standard set up... 5gal Boldtbags washer... Some 25u 90u 190u in a bucket with the bottom cut out over another tub to drain into.

I'm familiar with all of the above techniques.... the bags don't drain fast enough period, I'm pretty sure we all end up waiting for the level to get low enough to actually shake it comfortably. Even when pouring the 5 gallon washer into the bags the 25u and 90u always slow down the process. I can shake a single 25u bag with a couple gallons of water but really that only makes since if you're running a single washer... and it still ends up taking longer than I would like to drain. I want to run more material at the same quality and faster. I think that speeding up the draining process would be a great way of minimizing the time the trichomes spend in the solution as well as the time it take to run material.

I'm not trying to be a punk ass or disrespectful just trying to refine my already good technique that I have learned from all of the masters on this forum and other platforms. Thanks for all effort you guys put into this thread and others as well as the quick responses.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 30, 2015)

TerpCylia said:


> watch the video... the bags go into the spin dry side not the water side. I have a complete 5gal washer set up with what you're talking about. and I do shake the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i use all 8 bags. You will get lower quality if not using all of them. Half of the time I don't use the 25u. Depends what I pull on the first wash. I remove one bag at a time. Then theres a little water left in the 25u. then shake it. It takes about 30 second to empty.

you pretty much need most of the bags. you can do with out the 90u and the 25u. but not the others., the 73u is always the best.

Again you must be gentle. If you are rough with the material or trichomes you will have lower quality.


quality takes time. never rush it. One batch for me takes 6-8 hours depending on how many times I wash.


----------



## TerpCylia (Oct 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> i use all 8 bags. You will get lower quality if not using all of them. Half of the time I don't use the 25u. Depends what I pull on the first wash. I remove one bag at a time. Then theres a little water left in the 25u. then shake it. It takes about 30 second to empty.
> 
> you pretty much need most of the bags. you can do with out the 90u and the 25u. but not the others., the 73u is always the best.
> 
> ...


So my question is specifically have you tried this technique.... Using full mesh bags in the spin dry side of this unit. I make rosin with all of my melts so using the 90 to 190 is preferable for the quickness(also I'm only doing trim runs as of now and the amount you get from that compared to nugs runs is way lower so consolidating everything into one bag is my preference). I don't smoke any of the fullmelt just press it. I get some really bomb product just looking for a review on this specific product/technique.

With this 6-8 hr process how long are your plant material and trichomes exposed the water in each wash? 

Yes, once the bag is in your hand its take a minute or less to drain but with all the other bags you have to scrape and rinse etc. you're soaking the product in the lower bags. 

Not using a 25u seems like a waste especially if you're doing this frequently. My 25u is full melt still just a little greener so why would I toss something down the drain that has this kind of quality?

Cheers!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 30, 2015)

TerpCylia said:


> So my question is specifically have you tried this technique.... Using full mesh bags in the spin dry side of this unit. I make rosin with all of my melts so using the 90 to 190 is preferable for the quickness(also I'm only doing trim runs as of now and the amount you get from that compared to nugs runs is way lower so consolidating everything into one bag is my preference). I don't smoke any of the fullmelt just press it. I get some really bomb product just looking for a review on this specific product/technique.
> 
> With this 6-8 hr process how long are your plant material and trichomes exposed the water in each wash?
> 
> ...


if you use a 45 you wont get much in a 25. all the micro plant matter ends up in the 25. so most people use it for edibles or rosin. I highly doubt 25u is full melt. maybe 3/4 melt with the 73 and 45 heads in there. even frenchy who only uses 3 bags doesn't use a 25u. he uses 160, 73, 45.

i make ice wax not hash. with rosin i make rosin from flowers. the 190, 160, and the 25 bag if i get anythingg.
material is at 4 min a wash. I place the work bag in the freezer while I clean the trichomes with a pump sprayer.

no i have not done that with washer. It just creates an extra step. I see it more as increasing work because you have to fiddle with and spin the washer with a bag in it while it drains. when i can manually drain it faster.


btw if you have the boldt mesh bags , you don't have a 25u

they're 45, 73, 160

https://boldtbags.com/product/frenchy-full-mesh-5-gallon-bags/

I use bubblebags not boldbags.


you are missing out on some good shit not using all the bags


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 30, 2015)

TerpCylia said:


> watch the video... the bags go into the spin dry side not the water side. I have a complete 5gal washer set up with what you're talking about. and I do shake the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure If I understand this correctly but are you pouring multiple washes through a single set of bags at the same time? If so that would be the culprit of slow draining. 

Have you considered using FrenchyCannoli style bags?



I just really thinking buying a unit like that washer/spin dryer is a bit excessive, but I'm just a personal producer. If it works for what you're trying to achieve power to ya!


----------



## R&RHashman (Oct 30, 2015)

I have that exact same machine


----------



## TerpCylia (Oct 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> if you use a 45 you wont get much in a 25. all the micro plant matter ends up in the 25. so most people use it for edibles or rosin. I highly doubt 25u is full melt. maybe 3/4 melt with the 73 and 45 heads in there. even frenchy who only uses 3 bags doesn't use a 25u. he uses 160, 73, 45.
> 
> i make ice wax not hash. with rosin i make rosin from flowers. the 190, 160, and the 25 bag if i get anythingg.
> material is at 4 min a wash. I place the work bag in the freezer while I clean the trichomes with a pump sprayer.
> ...



First off I want to thank you for your quick responses and lending your wealth of knowledge and experience. I'm thinking you're definitely right about the 25u-45u being mostly small plant matter. I haven't bought a Boldtbags set yet so I do indeed have the 25u, 90u, and 190u bags. I will probably be buying the Frenchy Fullmesh or just the standard set from Boldtbags soon though since I went cheap on my first set. 


D_Urbmon said:


> Not sure If I understand this correctly but are you pouring multiple washes through a single set of bags at the same time? If so that would be the culprit of slow draining.
> 
> Have you considered using FrenchyCannoli style bags?
> 
> ...


I always keep the runs separate so that's not really an issue for slowing the bags but I am trying to maximize the amount of material I can run while keeping the quality at the top of my priorities. However I usually see the best product in the first and/or second wash and for the last two I wouldn't mind just doing a continuous wash to prevent the build of of chlorophyll in the water that the material is sitting in, which should result in better product in the end.

I will be trying out your suggestion of using all of the bags and see how that goes with draining each one and go from there.

I'm interested in your opinion on Boldtbags vs Bubblebags. Good/bad on both would be nice. Also I am looking to process a lot of material regularly so streamlining this is key. This is mainly for a rosin final product so using all of the bags doesn't seem necessary but I will be experimenting along the way.

Thanks again!


----------



## TerpCylia (Oct 30, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> I have that exact same machine


Are you talking about the wackywilly's or the boldtbags washer? If you have the willy's one have you tried the method shown in the video?


----------



## R&RHashman (Oct 31, 2015)

wackywillys and yes. will do so again.


----------



## TerpCylia (Nov 3, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> wackywillys and yes. will do so again.


Does this work as well as it looks? How much material are you able to process and how fast? What kind of difference in quality are you seeing?


----------



## R&RHashman (Nov 3, 2015)

if you are doing it by hand then this is a 100% faster. I cant remember how much we did but it was a cpl lbs and it took about 1.5 hrs to wash the trim and harvest the bags as far a quality I am not sure as it was the first time we used it.


----------



## Gallchobhar (Nov 3, 2015)

Sorry for asking a question that's already been answered but I couldn't find the exact page number where Matt talked about the difference in freezing the wet trim for at least 2 days before running it through and the cured dry trim for at least 24 hours.. and making sure you let the wet trim soak in the machine for a decent amount of time before your first run? 5-10 minutes? Or longer than that? And do you re soak it longer for the second run ?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2016)

Lets talk about lab testing now that some peer reviewed research has been done in California.

BHO and hash were tested. 1/3 of the BHO failed for PGRs and pesticides. None of the hash failed. Make what you will of the facts.

The Emerald Cup also revealed some crucial information this year before the cover up. About 1/3 of the hash/rosin entries failed, many for spinosad, but also mold and other pesticides.

Uploaded is the entire research paper on concentrates. And many screen shots of failed Emerald Cup entires, some of which were posted as fails, then were changed to pass.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2016)

No pesticides in the hash group, probably some mold tho!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2016)

Some melt


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2016)

Gallchobhar said:


> Sorry for asking a question that's already been answered but I couldn't find the exact page number where Matt talked about the difference in freezing the wet trim for at least 2 days before running it through and the cured dry trim for at least 24 hours.. and making sure you let the wet trim soak in the machine for a decent amount of time before your first run? 5-10 minutes? Or longer than that? And do you re soak it longer for the second run ?


Soak until the material, trim or nugs, are not frozen, feel with your hand. Frozen material shreds making green hash. Second wash should be at the right temp unless u refroze the material


----------



## Gallchobhar (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks Matt. I'm having some trouble dialing in my ice and water ratio I know Frenchy prefers less ice for less breaking but I know Nikka T likes to load his machine with ice and ive found better results with more ice actually. Also I pre freeze my water on my first two runs, will that also affect my temp being where it needs to be? Would it be bad to start my first run with room temp water then my next one or two with freezing cold water to ensure temp stays the same? Also do you prefer freezing trim over leaving it fresh? Just because I know frenchy also doesn't like to freeze his because of the cell walls bursting and allowing more potential chlorophyll and plant material ? Thanks again


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 11, 2016)

Matt Rize said:


> No pesticides in the hash group, probably some mold tho! View attachment 3583046


"Most hash processing uses large quantities of water which could potentially wash away pesticides which are water soluble while the non-water soluble cannabinoids remain behind."
Like I said before there is far less chance of concentrating anything that is on the surface of the plant when you are washing it with copious amounts of water and only keeping what is trapped behind the lipid by layer.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 11, 2016)

could you make those text pics a lil bigger, theyre hard to read. @Matt Rize


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 11, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> could you make those text pics a lil bigger, theyre hard to read. @Matt Rize


PDF: https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jts/40/6/40_797/_pdf


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 11, 2016)

who changed the fail to pass?

if you dont use any pgr or pesticides, should there be any worrys?


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 11, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> who changed the fail to pass?
> 
> if you dont use any pgr or pesticides, should there be any worrys?


I'm not sure what you're referring to in the first question...

If you don't use those chemicals then you shouldn't worry about them in your product but you will probably need to monitor how much mold and other natural contaminants you will be exposed to as there are some Mycotoxins that are harmful to human consumption. This study did not mention Mycotoxins at all it only focused on pesticides and fungicides.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 11, 2016)

Gallchobhar said:


> Thanks Matt. I'm having some trouble dialing in my ice and water ratio I know Frenchy prefers less ice for less breaking but I know Nikka T likes to load his machine with ice and ive found better results with more ice actually. Also I pre freeze my water on my first two runs, will that also affect my temp being where it needs to be? Would it be bad to start my first run with room temp water then my next one or two with freezing cold water to ensure temp stays the same? Also do you prefer freezing trim over leaving it fresh? Just because I know frenchy also doesn't like to freeze his because of the cell walls bursting and allowing more potential chlorophyll and plant material ? Thanks again



IMO less ice is better. I used to run more ice. But you need a washer with a soft or delicate setting with more ice. Being gentle is the key to quality.

I use way more water than ice. Just make sure the water is around 35 degrees and your'e fine. Just don't let it get over 40 degrees.

Make sure your ambient temp is 60 degrees or below. 

This pic was taken 3 weeks after I made it. The last batch I made from my garden


----------



## hyroot (Jan 11, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> "Most hash processing uses large quantities of water which could potentially wash away pesticides which are water soluble while the non-water soluble cannabinoids remain behind."
> Like I said before there is far less chance of concentrating anything that is on the surface of the plant when you are washing it with copious amounts of water and only keeping what is trapped behind the lipid by layer.



Not really. Pesticides don't just rest on the surface. They get absorbed into the plant material and the trichome heads. So the pesticides will still be present. 

The most failures were for microbial being mostly spinosad. Which a lot of growers use as a pesticide. Even subcool uses it during veg.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 11, 2016)

Matt Rize said:


> The Emerald Cup also revealed some crucial information this year before the* cover up.* About 1/3 of the hash/rosin entries failed, many for spinosad, but also mold and other pesticides.
> 
> Uploaded is the entire research paper on concentrates. And many screen shots of failed Emerald Cup entires,* some of which were posted as fails, then were changed to pass.*


who changes the test results from fail to pass?


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 11, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Not really. Pesticides don't just rest on the surface. They get absorbed into the plant material and the trichome heads. So the pesticides will still be present.


I wasn't claiming them to all be only on the surface and am fully aware of systemic and nonsystemic properties. Was just pointing out the diff in IWE(wash/sieve) and BHO(rinse/evap) and the tendencies to concentrate indiscriminately. I see now that I should have been more specific. 

I think that the bigger point is that they speculate the IWE makers are pickier and care about what is in their starting material more than BHO makers. This may be true to some extent.



hyroot said:


> The most failures were for microbial being mostly spinosad. Which a lot of growers use as a pesticide. Even subcool uses it during veg.


I am under the impression that microbial testing is for the microbes(fungus and bacteria) and mycotoxins not for the fungicides and insecticides.
" Spinosad is a mixture of chemical compounds in the spinosyn family that has a generalized structure consisting of a unique tetracyclic ring system attached to an amino sugar (D-forosamine) and a neutral sugar (tri-_Ο_-methyl-L-rhamnose).[2] Spinosad is relatively non-polar and not easily dissolved in water.[3]"
-Wiki


----------



## hyroot (Jan 11, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> I wasn't claiming them to all be only on the surface and am fully aware of systemic and nonsystemic properties. Was just pointing out the diff in IWE(wash/sieve) and BHO(rinse/evap) and the tendencies to concentrate indiscriminately. I see now that I should have been more specific.
> 
> I think that the bigger point is that they speculate the IWE makers are pickier and care about what is in their starting material more than BHO makers. This may be true to some extent.
> 
> ...



The microbial fails can also be from who ever handled it after the entry was submitted. Even labs are not always on top. I've even seen tests from hospitals get screwed up by the lab techs because the lab tech cut her finger and her blood ended up in the sample. So there's no weed labs with techs that have phd's in chemistry. They're all mostly stoner / growers that found their niche. The pick and shovel salesman so to speak ..


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

Matt Rize said:


> Lets talk about lab testing now that some peer reviewed research has been done in California.
> 
> BHO and hash were tested. 1/3 of the BHO failed for PGRs and pesticides. None of the hash failed. Make what you will of the facts.
> 
> ...


Interesting, the Oregonion Newspaper recently ran a story about independent testing in Oregon dispensaries. (testing the testers) and there several discrepancies as well.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

Holy shit  my first Rosin pull. It came out like a Rorschach test! 32% Although I was using my usual hippy hash from 75m and 25m, I decarbed and micro-planed it. I wanted new bags for X-mas but Santa told me to f" off! The second pull didn't go so well. Anyway this shit is headbanging bomb and F'kn Sticky. Shoulda wore gloves! Shouldn't have taken such a big hit. There was spittle.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 12, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Holy shit  my first Rosin pull. It came out like a Rorschach test! 32% Although I was using my usual hippy hash from 75m and 25m, I decarbed and micro-planed it. I wanted new bags for X-mas but Santa told me to f" off! The second pull didn't go so well. Anyway this shit is headbanging bomb and F'kn Sticky. Shoulda wore gloves! Shouldn't have taken such a big hit. There was spittle.


Way to go man! The first squish gets you going. And it only gets better. 
*Try:*
-Use mesh bags(or coffee filters if you must)
-Presquish your product(flower or hash)
-Grab a vice from you local hardware store(I would suggest one that will hold the pressure)

Come join us in the Rosin Tech threads:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/rosin-tech.869445/page-34#post-12217283
https://www.rollitup.org/t/rosin.891133/#post-12216361


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2016)

As someone who has made an utter shitload of Ice Wax, I would say that it definitely cleans the trichome's exterior more than any other extraction method. Especially if using R/O water. Do you have proof of trichomes actually absorbing pesticides? As a previous grower myself I'm inclined to believe that they merely coat the trichome and that's why solvent extraction and other methods pick up so much of it vs Ice water as many of these pesticides are water soluble.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 12, 2016)

poplars said:


> As someone who has made an utter shitload of Ice Wax, I would say that it definitely cleans the trichome's exterior more than any other extraction method. Especially if using R/O water. Do you have proof of trichomes actually absorbing pesticides? As a previous grower myself I'm inclined to believe that they merely coat the trichome and that's why solvent extraction and other methods pick up so much of it vs Ice water as many of these pesticides are water soluble.



Well since trichomes can and do pull moisture out of the air. And pesticides are water soluble. Then it's self explanatory.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 12, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> Way to go man! The first squish gets you going. And it only gets better.
> *Try:*
> -Use mesh bags(or coffee filters if you must)
> -Presquish your product(flower or hash)
> ...


I'm ordering the hash bags tonight from ? ( gotta go back and check my notes. and the Tea-bags from Heddy.com ( unless you have a better idea) and a high quality t-shirt heat press. I did press the hash after I micro-planed/ de-carbed it, but for my next run I'm going to de-carb again right before the pull. I'm waiting until the new hash bags arrive so I dont waste any more material. A couple of years ago we started blowing a lot of oil. I really have never been comfortable with it. Co2 was going to be my next adventure, but I'm quite thrilled with this process. Looking forward to pressing out some Blueberry or Cherry bomb. Thanks for the encouragement. If you're ever this way be sure and stop in. Any NORML person would certainly do that. LoL. I'll be posting my next run in the* Rosin Tech* threads and If you have a You-tube video and or web site, I'll find it. Thanks again, * Highest Regards,* O.G.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm curious why are you de-carbing your hash? Is it all being used for edibles or are you smoking it? You're probably losing a lot of terps and other goodness during the decarbing.

#dudewheresmyterps


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 12, 2016)

poplars said:


> As someone who has made an utter shitload of Ice Wax, I would say that it definitely cleans the trichome's exterior more than any other extraction method. Especially if using R/O water. Do you have proof of trichomes actually absorbing pesticides? As a previous grower myself I'm inclined to believe that they merely coat the trichome and that's why solvent extraction and other methods pick up so much of it vs Ice water as many of these pesticides are water soluble.


That is part of the reason that I don't share equipment any more. I used to let folks come over and do hash runs, but sadly.... not any more. We still throw hash parties though. Here is our official uniform. The O'l Lady  and I take care of our own garden and so far have tested 0% pesticides and want to stay that way.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm curious why are you de-carbing your hash? Is it all being used for edibles or are you smoking it? You're probably losing a lot of terps and other goodness during the decarbing.
> 
> #dudewheresmyterps


I'm only doing it because I saw it on the Frenchi Canoli thread not because of some great scientific theory. Actually I haven't done any actual research about it. I have been so busy in the grow room that I have not had time.

We are smoking it.


----------



## poplars (Jan 12, 2016)

I am also not sure about decarbing just for smoking but would be interested to do side by side smoke tests


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 12, 2016)

decarbing is mostly counter productive, and is really only degradation. it gets decarbed when it reaches boiling point and travels to your lungs or other mucous membranes.. one could say that a slow enough decarb would give more thc than decarbing at 500° almost instantly (a bic lighter) ..however even if you did that, it still must be hit by the same high heat .... and any decarbing before hand is just degradation

what frenchy is really attempting to do with the heat and pressure of the wine bottle...if thats what yall are referring.. is to melt and homogenize the hash, this makes it smoother, taste better and its cleaner..ill explain

any possible plant matter that made its way through will be broken down-
secondary metabolites are toxic and must be held in a storage cavity to prevent cell death and indeed "thca and cbga cause 100% cell death in 10 day old suspension cultured cannabis sativa cells at 50um(through apoptosis). The cannabinoid precursors do not have this effect and some can be found in leaf material The results of reverse transcription pcr and heterologous expression suggest that THCA synthase is localized in the apoplastic space of the glandular trichome only"
this apoptosis-little cellular explosions i suppose.. as i said, "cleans" the hash and smooths the smoke, the waxy heads when combusted, are harsh and acrid


the movement, pressing with the bottle, folding and repeating.. also allows oxygen to better reach the active compounds(and temp speeds the processes) as well as the favorful terps esters etc (many of which are also psychoactive) that would normally be trapped behind the waxy head, slowing this process.. this technique aids cyclization and formation of new and additional "desired" products including terpenes..

also, when the trichs are in this... mixture whatever you want to call it, patty lol. less o2 and heat reaches each trich head(if you were just smoking sift), while smoking..less surface area giving a smoother and cooler smoke as you burn it, and makes it easer to dab.. infact it may even "perma goo" with the temps as alot of rosin does, which many people assume is better quality, visually its more appealing and resembles a terp filled extract as they have much lower melting points..gooey.. however this is not what thats from necessarily, hence "perma goo" the compounds are actually forming an azeotrope pulling water from air, they are hygroscopic

*im not talking bad about any tek mentioned..not everyone "burns" or combusts there hash..etc, dont play word games with me lol. i didnt go into pros and cons for a reason



my little penny..
hope it made your dollar


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> decarbing is mostly counter productive, and is really only degradation. it gets decarbed when it reaches boiling point and travels to your lungs or other mucous membranes.. one could say that a slow enough decarb would give more thc than decarbing at 500° almost instantly (a bic lighter) ..however even if you did that, it still must be hit by the same high heat .... and any decarbing before hand is just degradation
> 
> what frenchy is really attempting to do with the heat and pressure of the wine bottle...if thats what yall are referring.. is to melt and homogenize the hash, this makes it smoother, taste better and its cleaner..ill explain
> 
> ...


Yes, that is exactly what we were doing with the hot water bottle. It seemed to us that every process we added improved the taste and changed the high. Our weekly hash party has changed since I discovered this forum. I've been making the same hippy hash for years and years........ and years, but since the arrival of the Oil Jockeys this is a much different market. Thanks for the research. I appreciate it to be sure! However, you should have mentioned that there would be homework... Gosh.. LoL We will be tested throughout the process as is now customary here in Or. This is going to get interesting. We are waiting on this years results, but this is my House strain, and here are the year before's outdoor results. This is what we will be concentrating. anyway, thanks again. O.G.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 13, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Yes, that is exactly what we were doing with the hot water bottle. It seemed to us that every process we added improved the taste and changed the high. Our weekly hash party has changed since I discovered this forum. I've been making the same hippy hash for years and years........ and years, but since the arrival of the Oil Jockeys this is a much different market. Thanks for the research. I appreciate it to be sure! However, you should have mentioned that there would be homework... Gosh.. LoL We will be tested throughout the process as is now customary here in Or. This is going to get interesting. We are waiting on this years results, but this is my House strain, and here are the year before's outdoor results. This is what we will be concentrating. anyway, thanks again. O.G.


I do basically the same thing. Except that I just wrap the hash in a parchment and press with the hair straightener on very very low(turn it on and press as it warms up). I find it much more efficient to pre press all materials before you squish it for rosin. You can pack a lot more material in and it's easier to handle and stuff more in the mesh bag.

I usually decarb at 220degF in the oven for 20 minutes and this is only for edibles. Decarboxylation is the process of removing the carboxylic acid from the THC chain and making it digestible(since combustion does this when you smoke but your metabolism doesn't).


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 13, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I'm ordering the hash bags tonight from ? ( gotta go back and check my notes. and the Tea-bags from Heddy.com ( unless you have a better idea) and a high quality t-shirt heat press. I did press the hash after I micro-planed/ de-carbed it, but for my next run I'm going to de-carb again right before the pull. I'm waiting until the new hash bags arrive so I dont waste any more material. A couple of years ago we started blowing a lot of oil. I really have never been comfortable with it. Co2 was going to be my next adventure, but I'm quite thrilled with this process. Looking forward to pressing out some Blueberry or Cherry bomb. Thanks for the encouragement. If you're ever this way be sure and stop in. Any NORML person would certainly do that. LoL. I'll be posting my next run in the* Rosin Tech* threads and If you have a You-tube video and or web site, I'll find it. Thanks again, * Highest Regards,* O.G.


I have been using 25u bags from Boldtbags only because they hooked it up for taking a month to replace my washer bag that ripped on the second wash.... So I'm not able to say they are any better than others but I have had good results with them. As for a t-shirt press I would highly recommend getting something more substantial if you are going to be processing a decent amount of material and/or are planning on pressing flowers(you need a lot more pressure for flower rosin). That being said I can press 10gs of flower at a time with my hair straightener and a desktop vice. It's all about how you come at it. 
*Check out the info I've been spreading on the other Rosin thread:*
https://www.rollitup.org/t/rosin-tech.869445/page-34#post-12217283
I haven't been making any videos or even taking too many pictures as I don't have a set up that I'm really ready to show off but I like helping people out with the basics and getting them to the point where they can make their own hi quality medicine in a short amount of time. Maybe this weekend I'll take some pics of my set up and start consolidating the info for people to reference. Check out the FB pages that are popping up. Advanced Rosin Tech Discussion is a good one if your looking to get a quality setup for production. Much love brotha and I will definitely drop in if I'm ever in the area and you do the same if you're in the Bay area. Squish on!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 13, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> I have been using 25u bags from Boldtbags only because they hooked it up for taking a month to replace my washer bag that ripped on the second wash.... So I'm not able to say they are any better than others but I have had good results with them. As for a t-shirt press I would highly recommend getting something more substantial if you are going to be processing a decent amount of material and/or are planning on pressing flowers(you need a lot more pressure for flower rosin). That being said I can press 10gs of flower at a time with my hair straightener and a desktop vice. It's all about how you come at it.
> *Check out the info I've been spreading on the other Rosin thread:*
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/rosin-tech.869445/page-34#post-12217283
> I haven't been making any videos or even taking too many pictures as I don't have a set up that I'm really ready to show off but I like helping people out with the basics and getting them to the point where they can make their own hi quality medicine in a short amount of time. Maybe this weekend I'll take some pics of my set up and start consolidating the info for people to reference. Check out the FB pages that are popping up. Advanced Rosin Tech Discussion is a good one if your looking to get a quality setup for production. Much love brotha and I will definitely drop in if I'm ever in the area and you do the same if you're in the Bay area. Squish on!


Well, if you mean S.F. Bay Area, I'm from the East Bay when I was a puppy and Berzerkly and Oakland are some of my haunts, so ya never know.  Thanks again. O.G.


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Jan 16, 2016)

∆9-Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) has a boiling point of 157 °C (315 °F)
∆1-Tetrahydrocannabinolic Acid (THC-A) has a boiling point of 105 °C (220 °F)

*@ 50°C (122°F) THCA decarboxylates as water molecules held in the carbonate form evaporate and activate THC.
*
The window between decarboxylation and boiling point for THCA is relatively small i.e, 55 °C (98 °F). It could be argued that heating product beyond 50°C (122°F) results in degraded THC and product being heated above 105 °C (220 °F) is boiling off THCA leaving zero potential value for THC, so of course you will have a shatter consistency once THCA is spent as qwizoking has pointed out in his comments forecasting perma goo. Although anecdotal, my feeling is waxes and lipids attempting to coalesce beneath 105 °C (220 °F) are more volatile the closer they get to said temperature.

As regards goo, a loose analogy is cake batter or folding in air. We've all heard the term by now being used to describe frothy BHO product. However, I feel meringue would be a better description more indicative of whipping.



qwizoking said:


> this apoptosis-little cellular explosions i suppose.. as i said, "cleans" the hash and smooths the smoke, the waxy heads when combusted, are harsh and acrid


Temperature is also a factor, assuming this comment only pertains to pressure. I am still skeptical of the trend to avoid waxes and lipids. I feel their molecular relationship regarding whole plant therapy is disregarded not just in a natural state as in juices, but in terms of their role within combusted product. The avoidance or trend seems to be born of the lotus affect and an anecdotally born paranoia surrounding epicuticular wax crystals' defense duty. I have not heard mention of the crystals' molecular transport mechanism when individuals advise against waxes.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 16, 2016)

lol


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Jan 16, 2016)

Tell us why plant waxes are harmful


----------



## hyroot (Jan 16, 2016)

MJtheIndicator said:


> Tell us why plant waxes are harmful



In the probiotic farmers alliance group on facebook. I was attacked by a troll saying bho is cleaner than rosin because of fats and lipids. Smoking those waxes supposedly cause pneumonia. But couldn't back it up with anything. Just continually talked shit. If that were true we wouldn't be able to smoke flowers even. I've never had pneumonia in my entire life.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 16, 2016)

bho does have more lipids
that guy or conversation doesnt make sense


when did i say they were super harmful? or harmful at all. your post was humorous to me, hence the lol. yiu dont make sesne when you speak. so i wont be responding to ya, sorry bro.
obviously the decomposition gives products that promote cancer and are overall "bad" though

when you burn cooking oil for example..should be fairly intuitive


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Jan 16, 2016)

I have noticed people attempting to isolate THCA ingesting it and relaying its affect, but I think their curiosity is born of a guess as to its stripping affect. As a precursor I mentioned potential THC with shelf life in mind which is something I don't feel the shatter or rosin community takes into consideration.


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Jan 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> bbo has more lipids?
> that guy or conversation doesnt make sense


Considering de-waxing I would agree, but by comparison non-polars are full frontal nudity as opposed to the tassles or pasties of Ice-water separation.


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Jan 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> when did i say they were super harmful? or harmful at all. your post was humorous to me, hence the lol
> obviously the decomposition gives products that promote cancer and are overall "bad" though
> 
> when you burn cooking oil for example..should be fairly intuitive


Nah, I know I was being silly. The waxes question is for general usage, I'm going with the flow of what I noticed being discussed regarding ice-water agitation. Yes combustion heeds carcinogen, but in the spirit of cross referencing the cooking world and vaping I don't know many patrons who would want a steak done at 720 degrees.


----------



## Gallchobhar (Jan 17, 2016)

@hyroot do you pre freeze your material for dry sifting and for ice wax? Or do you think it causes more plant material to get in your final product?


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 19, 2016)

MJtheIndicator said:


> *@ 50°C (122°F) THCA decarboxylates as water molecules held in the carbonate form evaporate and activate THC.*
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Please explain where the H2O comes from.


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Jan 20, 2016)

"water molecules" seems an ambiguous term, but to serve your argument I can understand why you are replacing the ambiguity with H2O.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 20, 2016)

MJtheIndicator said:


> "water molecules" seems an ambiguous term, but to serve your argument I can understand why you are replacing the ambiguity with H2O.


water molecule= 2 hydrogen and 1 oxygen
Doesn't seem ambiguous to me.
Carbon Dioxide= CO2
When you say "water molecules" what are you being ambiguous about?
CO2 is what evaporates in this equation.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2016)

Gallchobhar said:


> @hyroot do you pre freeze your material for dry sifting and for ice wax? Or do you think it causes more plant material to get in your final product?



I freeze for ice wax / bubble with fresh material. Not dry material.


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Jan 21, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> water molecule= 2 hydrogen and 1 oxygen
> Doesn't seem ambiguous to me.
> Carbon Dioxide= CO2
> When you say "water molecules" what are you being ambiguous about?
> CO2 is what evaporates in this equation.


Raw cannabis mainly contains THCA which is not psychoactive. When you smoke cannabis, the THCA molecule loses its carboxylic group (COOH) in the form of water vapor and carbon dioxide and becomes THC – which is psychoactive.

Also soluble; 11-COOH-THC is formed in the body by oxidation of the active metabolite 11-Hydroxy-THC (also known as 11-OH-THC) by liver enzymes. It is then metabolized further by conjugation with glucuronide, forming a water-soluble congener which can be more easily excreted by the body.

Protodecarboxylation I am not as familiar with, but I think it pertinent knowing carboxylic acid with concentrated hydrochloric acid produces protonated carbon dioxide and is likely to occur by initial addition of water and a proton.

I ran across Advances in Physical Organic Chemistry, Volume 47 discussing Energy of Alternative to CO2. What really struck me though was an article Decarboxylation of Δ 9-tetrahydrocannabinol: Kinetics and molecular modeling; discusses the idea of catalysis by water to catalysis by an acid.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 25, 2016)

I think I missed a question... 

I use lots of ice, enough to slow the spin down, and my material goes in a wash bag with no ice.


----------



## C Dizzle172 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi i use the ice water/blender method to make my hash, but the step of pouring the water through the coffee filter to catch the hash is pretty tedious as once some hash collects it clogs the drainage of the filter, any tips on making that go faster or on improving the method?


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Jan 30, 2016)

C Dizzle172 said:


> Hi i use the ice water/blender method to make my hash, but the step of pouring the water through the coffee filter to catch the hash is pretty tedious as once some hash collects it clogs the drainage of the filter, any tips on making that go faster or on improving the method?


I'm not sure what the blender could possibly be used for, but I use a steel spoon and elbow grease to gently separate the trichs from the leaf/trim and run thru 220/160/120/90/73iu bubble bags. Would you kind of explain your procedure, I'm curious?


----------



## C Dizzle172 (Jan 30, 2016)

Put product in the freezer until it is lil crunchy, gently break it down to not upset the trichs, that goes in first, then ice i usually use 6 cubes per half oz, add enough water to get a nice freez-e type consistency, pour chopped flowers in metal coffe strainer ovee a container to catch the water, let container sit in fridge for 30 mins- 1 hr, all the trichs will settle at the bottom, siphon or GENTLY pour our water until you see all those trichs at the bottom, tape paper coffee filter to second container, pour the trichs and what liquid is left on paper strainer, the water will drain leaving all your pretty trichs, may need to add a little water to first container if some trichs stick to the bottom, spread out hash, do not squeeze out moisture or place on a surface that will suck the water out, spread evenly and let dry until its ready, either ball it up or smoke crumbled


----------



## tahoe shatter bro (Feb 20, 2016)

Everyone go check out @bretmaverick on instagram..

There is a pretty good thread about Mr rize that really sheds the light on that guy.


----------



## tahoe shatter bro (Feb 21, 2016)

Matt Rize said:


> I think I missed a question...
> 
> I use lots of ice, enough to slow the spin down, and my material goes in a wash bag with no ice.



How can you justify charging 200 a gram? That's just insane bro.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Feb 21, 2016)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> How can you justify charging 200 a gram? That's just insane bro.


Is someone stupid enough to really pay that?


----------



## tahoe shatter bro (Feb 21, 2016)

jaibyrd7 said:


> Is someone stupid enough to really pay that?


Ya bro.. people are paying up to 220$ a gram for Matt rize hash. Matt values is head stash hash at over 200$ a gram. 

Matt values his greenhouse grown weed at 3K a pack and claims his cost to wash his own material is $50 a gram..

Go check out hashcurch #73 on YouTube and scroll to around the 3 hour 10 min mark and you can find Matt rize himself talking about 200$ grams.

I'm sure he will delete this soon.


----------



## lio lacidem (Feb 22, 2016)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> Ya bro.. people are paying up to 220$ a gram for Matt rize hash. Matt values is head stash hash at over 200$ a gram.
> 
> Matt values his greenhouse grown weed at 3K a pack and claims his cost to wash his own material is $50 a gram..
> 
> ...


Is that where cubangrower tears matt up for It?


----------



## tahoe shatter bro (Feb 22, 2016)

Yea..Matt comes in trying to justify $200 grams and pretty much ruins the vibe..Cuban calls him out and he gets all salty and leaves the show.

Matt's whole vibe is pretty sketchy and listening to him try to justify $200 grams says alot about the dude.







Matt come in around the 3 hour 10 min mark


----------



## Joedank (Feb 23, 2016)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> Yea..Matt comes in trying to justify $200 grams and pretty much ruins the vibe..Cuban calls him out and he gets all salty and leaves the show.
> 
> Matt's whole vibe is pretty sketchy and listening to him try to justify $200 grams says alot about the dude.
> 
> ...


man i hate going to a party an realizing its invite only ... doh ... oh wait he knew ... bubbleman is pretty chill dude . 
he put out "carding" drysift for fullmelt keif like 6-8 years ago... lolz ... he was baiting cuban ...


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2016)

tahoe shatter bro said:


> Yea..Matt comes in trying to justify $200 grams and pretty much ruins the vibe..Cuban calls him out and he gets all salty and leaves the show.
> 
> Matt's whole vibe is pretty sketchy and listening to him try to justify $200 grams says alot about the dude.
> 
> ...



There's a lot more to it than just being salty. Cuban and Matt used to be friends. Shit went down between them. I'm not at liberty to divulge anything. Cuban asked me not to say anything. Thats why cuban said matt cant get sift from him. My point is there's a lot more going on behind the scenes than just price gouging. .

Matts reason is for poor yields is why the price is so high. It makes sense but I honestly don't believe that all organge flavored strains don't produce good hash yeilds. I've ran quit a few tangie and other orange strains in my day that produce 20% plus returns. It's marketing really. Matt did teach all of us the proper drying technique though. There's no denying that


----------



## Joedank (Feb 26, 2016)

hyroot said:


> There's a lot more to it than just being salty. Cuban and Matt used to be friends. Shit went down between them. I'm not at liberty to divulge anything. Cuban asked me not to say anything. Thats why cuban said matt cant get sift from him. My point is there's a lot more going on behind the scenes than just price gouging. .
> 
> Matts reason is for poor yields is why the price is so high. It makes sense but I honestly don't believe that all organge flavored strains don't produce good hash yeilds. I've ran quit a few tangie and other orange strains in my day that produce 20% plus returns. It's marketing really. Matt did teach all of us the proper drying technique though. There's no denying that


ummmm no the new tech on drying with freeze dryers IMO is the only way to dry hash ...


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2016)

Joedank said:


> ummmm no the new tech on drying with freeze dryers IMO is the only way to dry hash ...



Not everyone has 8k to drop on a scientific freeze dryer. I certainly don't. Before you say it doesn't cost that much. Don't forget sales tax, shipping and warranty. That freeze dryer is priced at $6250. You don't want to use the other freeze dryers. They don't work right for hash.

The last 5 years or so everyone has been doing the microplane and sieve tech. Only until recently after the emerald cup fails has the freeze dryer tech taken off. Prior to that only norstar genetics was using freeze dryers.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 26, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Not everyone has 8k to drop on a scientific freeze dryer. I certainly don't. Before you say it doesn't cost that much. Don't forget sales tax, shipping and warranty. That freeze dryer is priced at $6250. You don't want to use the other freeze dryers. They don't work right for hash.
> 
> The last 5 years or so everyone has been doing the microplane and sieve tech. Only until recently after the emerald cup fails has the freeze dryer tech taken off. Prior to that only norstar genetics was using freeze dryers.


i like it when you use your noggin to prove my point .. @Dan Kone might agree with me that bubble hash has been "tainted" batch to batch .. i have "farmed" out my hash making to folks with 8-10k worth of equipment.... until the dry seive / rosin tech came into being ... but i agree microplaneing your hash was a good idea ...


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i like it when you use your noggin to prove my point .. @Dan Kone might agree with me that bubble hash has been "tainted" batch to batch .. i have "farmed" out my hash making to folks with 8-10k worth of equipment.... until the dry seive / rosin tech came into being ... but i agree microplaneing your hash was a good idea ...


I dry my hash in a make shift enclosed cedar drying rack. It works really well. Being that I'm in the desert and it's hot outside and no humidity and I run my ac at 65 degrees. They actually dry completely in 5-7 days and doesn't oxidize. It works just as well as a wine cooler fridge but no power draw and more room for drying.


I thought to use cedar wood applying the same logic of using cedar for wood worm bins. Cedar doesn't break down as fast as other wood. It takes a few years before it begins to rot for bins. It keeps the moisture level perfect for worm bins. Since it's porous it does create more airflow.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Feb 27, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I dry my hash in a make shift enclosed cedar drying rack. It works really well. Being that I'm in the desert and it's hot outside and no humidity and I run my ac at 65 degrees. They actually dry completely in 5-7 days and doesn't oxidize. It works just as well as a wine cooler fridge but no power draw and more room for drying.
> 
> 
> I thought to use cedar wood applying the same logic of using cedar for wood worm bins. Cedar doesn't break down as fast as other wood. It takes a few years before it begins to rot for bins. It keeps the moisture level perfect for worm bins. Since it's porous it does create more airflow.



How do you think Ballsa Wood would work? I said wood would, lol thanks Hyroot.


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Apr 17, 2016)

I believe Cuban does freeze dry, but he's still sifting after drying. I don't know if we can count a fast sub-zero dry as beneficial to the curing process, but I would like to hear something less than anecdotal which supports its superiority. The convenience Birdseye and Green Giant offer is just that; convenience. The product would have to remain at those low temps from storage to ingestion for it to make sense, but room temp is where most of this keif spends its shelf-life.


----------



## tstick (Jun 18, 2016)

So, the reason that Matt Rize gives for charging $200+ per gram for his hash is because he is working to get specific orange-flavored hash....and that involves specially-bred plants, grown by specific growers and then processed via industrial freeze drying machines that just aren't available to everyone? All because of an orange flavor/terp profile?

Has anyone tried this legendary hash? I sure would like a dab of it...but it better take me out for dinner and a movie after it gets me high, for _that_ kind of price!  Will there ever be enough people to make that a marketable thing? Or, is that just something for celebrities and rappers like Snoop?!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2016)

whoa! just dab out of an orange lol


----------



## tstick (Jun 23, 2016)

Was looking for Matt Rize vids on YouTube...ran across this...I couldn't stop laughing...


----------



## MnH (Aug 1, 2016)

Cuban lol. He was slinging grams of his sift for $250 in Michigan.. don't give me that bullshit. I have emails from him telling me 180 lpi isn't *fine enough* and that I needed to go up in my mesh counts, and now he sells that same sift for well over $100 a gram himself when it's not even that special and anyone can do it. Don't be fooled by nonsense and lies. Bubbleman erased my tek off ICMag after 1200 replies and 40k views to sell it under the 'bounce tech'.. he still does. He IP Banned myself as well as people from THIS SITE who reposted it for the world to see.. I gave it up free.. i'm only in business because he pulled that. There is so much going on behind the scenes that people do not know and it's really sad, they just erase it and bullshit their way to cup wins. 

Why would anyone support another person who helped them? Lol.. it's way cooler to sling grams to people for 200+ per instead of actually teaching them anything. Smfh.


----------



## MnH (Aug 1, 2016)

Also don't forget.. he actually claimed 99.9% heads on his 3rd place entry on my OLD setup.. he was one of the first 10 people to buy my kit.. so I don't know where all the hate came from.. he literally flipped and just started talking shit for no reason.. shrug.  

He literally bought my setup and went and won an award. Lol. But i'm the dick.


----------



## Equinox911 (Aug 1, 2016)

Made this with an 8 bag, 5 gallon set this morning. 

Started with 6 ounces of trimmed bud from 2015 out door grow. 

Loving the ice water HASH!


----------



## MnH (Aug 1, 2016)

Please go spend $5 on a drying screen.. cardboard ruins hash.


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 7, 2016)

My buddy dropped off sum bags to me ,he said his uncle was using them to make keif. i always run bho but want try this but I only have the 220,160,&25 my other buddy said I need the others and don't waste anything until i get them. Any body ever ran just these? Sounds like I'm missing sum important bags.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 7, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> My buddy dropped off sum bags to me ,he said his uncle was using them to make keif. i always run bho but want try this but I only have the 220,160,&25 my other buddy said I need the others and don't waste anything until i get them. Any body ever ran just these? Sounds like I'm missing sum important bags.



You definitely want the others. The 190 and 160 catch the trash. The micro plant matter ends up in the 25. So you definitely want all 8 bags. It makes a huge difference in quality


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 8, 2016)

MnH said:


> Also don't forget.. he actually claimed 99.9% heads on his 3rd place entry on my OLD setup.. he was one of the first 10 people to buy my kit.. so I don't know where all the hate came from.. he literally flipped and just started talking shit for no reason.. shrug. View attachment 3746572 View attachment 3746573
> 
> He literally bought my setup and went and won an award. Lol. But i'm the dick.


Remarkably little terps in resin heads, from that test result graph. I wonder where they come from with BHO, which is usually around 10-15%. Must be drawing it out of the vegetable matter. Nice pic of the product though. So pure heads are about 3/4 THCA. The rest must be cellulose trich casings. Needless to say, smoking cellulose trich head casings isn't that great, but I guess it beats smoking crude bud. Think I'd rather squish the rosin out, but I guess it's good to smoke different forms of Cannabis extracts for variety.


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 14, 2016)

Starburst OG 90-120 from our winter crop. 

Thanks to you all for learning to make ice wax with me. 

Matt


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 14, 2016)

Also Starburst 90, winter crop.

And some more stable ice wax grown by the Village. I think a mix of a few flavors.


----------



## tstick (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks really tasty, man!

I grew a strain called "Twizzler" on my last grow....It has a Tangie in its lineage...The smell and flavor is very much in the orange/tangerine kind of family. I really like that flavor. I'm hoping to grow it again within the next year. I'll be sure to make some ice wax and see how it turns out....probably make some of the lower grades into rosin.


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 15, 2016)

How to dab ice wax
1) Press out the granular hash and slice into individual dabs. I use a warm halen honey hole carb cap to press if finger heat is not enough.
2) Heat your nail
3) Wait for your nail to cool. I do 45 seconds for a halen honey hole
4) Dab
5) Assess quality
6) Qtip the nail clean

(3 will vary, a heart gun will help)


----------



## tstick (Aug 15, 2016)

The Q-tip tip is typically unnecessary if you use a Ti nail _or ladle_ (as I do) and dab real full melt extracts. I know you dab high quality @Matt Rize!

I understand that there is a certain expense to making really high quality dry sift, ice wax, etc. And I suppose that if you are looking for a specific flavor...and the flavor you happen to seek comes from low-yielding plants...then there is going to be some problems with supply and demand....At least I think that's what you were saying in that surprise appearance on Hash Church!  

I suppose a certain amount of the marijuana revival is going to end up relating to the connoisseur aspect -much like what has happened with fine wine. Me, I like a 20-40 dollar bottle of wine, but my brother owns a wine collection worth thousands! So there ya go....There's nothing "wrong" with expecting to get a lot of money for those hard-to-get bottles of wine. Also nothing wrong with expecting the same thing from quality marijuana.

The good thing is that we all can learn to make the same high quality hash as anyone else out there. If you do it all yourself from seed-to-dab, and you have the tasty plant genetics, then the reward will be there. TBH, I'd have a hard time selling the extracts I make for anything less than a ton of money, too. I'd rather keep and use what I make, myself.

I'm not sure what the future of super-high-end concentrates will be on a commercially-profitable level. Honestly though, I don't care....because I'm doing it all from seed-to-dab, regardless of what the commercial industry does.

Peace!


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 15, 2016)

tstick said:


> The Q-tip tip is typically unnecessary if you use a Ti nail _or ladle_ (as I do) and dab real full melt extracts. I know you dab high quality @Matt Rize!
> 
> I understand that there is a certain expense to making really high quality dry sift, ice wax, etc. And I suppose that if you are looking for a specific flavor...and the flavor you happen to seek comes from low-yielding plants...then there is going to be some problems with supply and demand....At least I think that's what you were saying in that surprise appearance on Hash Church!
> 
> ...


I've only used Halen Honey Hole quartz for many years now, not a fan of the metal nails. Plus Joel Halen is good person and even spent the night with Cletus at my house. We used to just burn the nails clean, but I've found they oxidize slowly if wiped clean and not fire cleaned. To each their own, just trying to help others save their Quartz. 

Regarding the price of hash in stores... All of the whole plant hash makers charge around the same price for their very best resin. Rez Heads, BAMF, Skunkwerks, Cuban and Exotic, Higher Ground, myself and others I forget, all have $200+ grams in stores. But most of our hash is in the $50 to $120 range at stores. Just check Weedmaps. 

Anyone who finds this offensive has their head up their own ass regarding the cost of making hash from the best flowers (not trim), and obviously doesn't make whole plant hash for sale to stores. 

Grams have (I hear) sold for up to $400 per gram in stores, but not advertised. Once, the store I work with misunderstood my invoice and presold 3 $400 grams. The patients got the surprise of only 200/g. 

There is a market for exclusive rare melt that otherwise isn't worth producing commercially. If you love hash like I do, then you appreciate that the finest rarest resins are valued so highly by society. We are not the only ones who loves the finest rare melt, and not everyone wants to make their own. But if they do, we are here for them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt Rize said:


> I've only used Halen Honey Hole quartz for many years now, not a fan of the metal nails. Plus Joel Halen is good person and even spent the night with Cletus at my house. We used to just burn the nails clean, but I've found they oxidize slowly if wiped clean and not fire cleaned. To each their own, just trying to help others save their Quartz.
> 
> Regarding the price of hash in stores... All of the whole plant hash makers charge around the same price for their very best resin. Rez Heads, BAMF, Skunkwerks, Cuban and Exotic, Higher Ground, myself and others I forget, all have $200+ grams in stores. But most of our hash is in the $50 to $120 range at stores. Just check Weedmaps.
> 
> ...


Thank you for putting your work out there, if more people were willing to share their knowledge the dispensaries would have a lot less hold over the concentrate bizz.


----------



## tstick (Aug 15, 2016)

The problem with wanting to get "the best" is that it's always going to cost more than "the next best" IF you buy it...So, if you want it, you have to pay the price...OR....learn to craft it, yourself. 

I'm old enough to remember getting Afghan black hash that produced smoke that looked like it was coming off a kerosene lantern! I've seen Nepali temple balls that were bright green -neon green and had a consistency like Play-Doh! And, now, living in the Pac NW, I've seen just about every kind of extract you can name....Even after all that experience, there's still nothing that comes close to the experience of sowing a seed and hoping that it turns out to be some new flavor that you've never had before...growing that plant to maturity...harvesting...drying...extracting the resin...drying...curing...and finally dabbing it to get at that flavor...Buying hash of that quality would still be good an everything...but part of the fun is the actual "mad scientist" process it takes to make it. Like I said...I wouldn't feel good about selling any of my ice wax to just anyone....unless I was making serious profit.

Dab 'em if ya got 'em!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 16, 2016)

nice thread. 
ice is the best. 

the rize hash is worth the price. great product.


----------



## zbeezle (Sep 10, 2016)

heh.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 10, 2016)

zbeezle said:


> heh.


strain? 
looks great, nice and melty.


----------



## zbeezle (Sep 10, 2016)

ewe 2


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 26, 2016)

I did a bubble bag run with some outdoor trim but on the smallest micron there was what looked like mud so is there a way to prep your outdoor trim for hash without getting muddy crap mixed in the hash? I was gna try for a second one dince i huess the first one would be a rinse any thoughts?


----------



## tstick (Sep 30, 2016)

zbeezle said:


> heh.


DEEEEEEAAAAAYYYYUUUUMMM!!!!!!

That looks like refined beach sand! VERY VERY nice!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 4, 2016)

Matt Rize said:


> Starburst OG 90-120 from our winter crop.
> 
> Thanks to you all for learning to make ice wax with me.
> 
> Matt


Dang! So is this dabbable? Can I make this with the first instructions?


----------



## cannakis (Oct 4, 2016)

tstick said:


> The Q-tip tip is typically unnecessary if you use a Ti nail _or ladle_ (as I do) and dab real full melt extracts. I know you dab high quality @Matt Rize!
> 
> I understand that there is a certain expense to making really high quality dry sift, ice wax, etc. And I suppose that if you are looking for a specific flavor...and the flavor you happen to seek comes from low-yielding plants...then there is going to be some problems with supply and demand....At least I think that's what you were saying in that surprise appearance on Hash Church!
> 
> ...


Great information and read thanks!


Matt Rize said:


> I've only used Halen Honey Hole quartz for many years now, not a fan of the metal nails. Plus Joel Halen is good person and even spent the night with Cletus at my house. We used to just burn the nails clean, but I've found they oxidize slowly if wiped clean and not fire cleaned. To each their own, just trying to help others save their Quartz.
> 
> Regarding the price of hash in stores... All of the whole plant hash makers charge around the same price for their very best resin. Rez Heads, BAMF, Skunkwerks, Cuban and Exotic, Higher Ground, myself and others I forget, all have $200+ grams in stores. But most of our hash is in the $50 to $120 range at stores. Just check Weedmaps.
> 
> ...


damn!!! That's crazy! Thanks for answering my question sorry I asked without reading further... but I mean damn! I thought 80 was a lot, 200!?!!!!


----------



## VahnKiqazz (Nov 6, 2016)

So I came to the thread to hopefully pick up a few things without having to post, but the last 10 pages are pretty much just people trolling each other, and not even in a fun or entertaining way. Almost spiteful or mean.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Nov 25, 2016)

witch model of the bubble hash machine's should I be looking at for the best results?


----------



## Jamio420 (Jan 12, 2017)

At any point in this 200 page thread is there info about making hash I mean give me a break I can't read all this


----------



## MnH (Jan 19, 2017)

Jamio420 said:


> At any point in this 200 page thread is there info about making hash I mean give me a break I can't read all this


Yeah.. the first few pages.. lol


----------



## Jamio420 (Jan 19, 2017)

MnH said:


> Yeah.. the first few pages.. lol


Thanks Matt just remember man they hate us cause they ain't us !


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 2, 2017)

Jamio420 said:


> Thanks Matt just remember man they hate us cause they ain't us !


That wasn't Matt who answered you.. Far from Matt Rize lol @MnH


----------



## MnH (Feb 27, 2017)

Jamio420 said:


> Thanks Matt just remember man they hate us cause they ain't us !


Truth. ~Dsw


----------



## Jamio420 (Mar 2, 2017)

Guys are making hash and curring it in some machines you known what that is or if it matters


----------



## folkemord (Mar 15, 2017)

Matt Rize said:


> How to dab ice wax
> 1) Press out the granular hash and slice into individual dabs. I use a warm halen honey hole carb cap to press if finger heat is not enough.


I use a Joel Halen trough cap to press out my melt as well. It works so well.


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanx matt 
Before i see ur video
 

After seing ur video wprk my head and just use 1 pump 2 5 gallon bucket hoes and i let water movit around with ice2 oz off lower bud .that 200 dollar a gram yum!
  
Finaly bubble hash or wax its so stycky haha


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 9, 2017)

This is the best wax i smoke like pure taste wow fuck butane extract
I was not stopping looking then i tell my self i will try to dab it and fuck yeah that gold melt wow im high !
7 g of bubble wax with 2 oz of lower buds 200 buds to 1400 wax jocking more300 lol in my book .


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 10, 2017)

Little pic off my setup .running slòwly 
2 to 3 gallon off water 2 hours and boom
2 bucket 5 gallon i make holes in one off them 2 bag off ice and i only use one bag 220 micron to make sure that it dont clog after i finishit.


----------



## thatguyinarcata (Sep 3, 2017)

First off matt, thanks for all the good info. Good to see people putting it out there. Shame it seems to have devolved into a little cat fight here at the end. Any way my question is about freeze driers. Is anyone on here using the harvest right? What are your experiences with it? I have access to one right now and have messed around a little bit but I'm not sure if it's really superior to just a cool dark room with good airflow. Any insights appreciated.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 23, 2017)

so once the wash is done and you have your wet patties of hash-what exactly is the best way to dry the hash? 

in my experience, you can kinda tell from washing your product how melty it will be, before it's dry. and then like 12 hours later, while not 100% dry yet, the texture says a lot abut the melt quality. so you know you have grease/high quality melt/enjoyable product. 
but i've had grease go cake-y on me, and i've had grease stay gooey greasy goodness thru n thru, no cake at all. 
---how do you dry the hash patties 100% and still retain that full melt texture/grease/gooooooey goodness, while preventing it from caking up. 
how do you properly dry full melt ice wax is the question. haha. thank you.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> so once the wash is done and you have your wet patties of hash-what exactly is the best way to dry the hash?
> 
> in my experience, you can kinda tell from washing your product how melty it will be, before it's dry. and then like 12 hours later, while not 100% dry yet, the texture says a lot abut the melt quality. so you know you have grease/high quality melt/enjoyable product.
> but i've had grease go cake-y on me, and i've had grease stay gooey greasy goodness thru n thru, no cake at all.
> ...



You let the patties dry for 6 to 12 hours. Then freeze them for 1 - 2 hours. Then microplane them onto parchment. Then let dry in a cold dark place for 7 days to 3 weeks til the trichomes are bone dry. I like to place a shamwow towel under the drying screen before the patties go into the freezer. 

You retain the greasy-ness by making hash and drying the hash in cold and low humidity environments. Below 65 degrees and below 30% RH. The cold and low humidity prevents oxidation from occurring and the volatile and soluble terpenes from evaporating.

I have a step by step tutorial on my you tube channel, hyroot pharms

If you have a freeze dryer. The wet slabs can immediately go into the freeze dryer for 24 hours.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 23, 2017)

hyroot said:


> You let the patties dry for 6 to 12 hours. Then freeze them for 1 - 2 hours. Then microplane them onto parchment. Then let dry in a cold dark place for 7 days to 3 weeks til the trichomes are bone dry. I like to place a shamwow towel under the drying screen before the patties go into the freezer. I
> 
> You retain the greasyness by making hash and drying the hash in cold and low humidity environments. Below 65 degrees and belwow 30% RH. The cold and low humidity prevent oxidation from occuring and the volatile and soluble terpenes from evaporating.
> 
> ...


thank you for the information. 
i will check out your youtube page. 

sometimes the patties are so greasy after the intitial 12 hours, i find the micro planing is pointless....or am i wrong? the microplaning is essential to proper drying of full melt?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> thank you for the information.
> i will check out your youtube page.
> 
> sometimes the patties are so greasy after the intitial 12 hours, i find the micro planing is pointless....or am i wrong? the microplaning is essential to proper drying of full melt?


You have to freeze the patties before microplaning. You want the patties frozen solid. Then start microplaning right when you pull them out. 

Microplaning creates a larger surface area so all trichomes dry at the same rate.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 3, 2018)

cannakis said:


> Dang! So is this dabbable? Can I make this with the first instructions?


Yes, all the hash I call ice wax is dabbable. 
My instructions are a simplified version of what I do, anyone can do them. Everything I do now is refined, refined again, and continues to be refined. We grow very specific strains a certain way for peak ice wax. And I wash the flowers not just trim, fresh frozen, which IMO is the best way.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 3, 2018)

D


thccbdhealth said:


> witch model of the bubble hash machine's should I be looking at for the best results?


They are all similar. I modify them significantly. Remove the interior corner panels. Plug the over flow. Reroute the drain to direct gravity bypassing the pump and junction box completely.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 3, 2018)

Tangie 38 micron. From fall 2014. Still grease!


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 4, 2018)

Matt Rize said:


> They are all similar. _*I modify them significantly. Remove the interior corner panels. Plug the over flow. Reroute the drain to direct gravity bypassing the pump and junction box completely*_.





Matt Rize said:


> Yes, all the hash I call ice wax is dabbable.
> My instructions are a simplified version of what I do, anyone can do them. _*Everything I do now is refined, refined again, and continues to be refined. We grow very specific strains a certain way for peak ice wax.*_ And I wash the flowers not just trim, fresh frozen, which IMO is the best way.


Have you published how/why to do this, or plan to do so? Or will it remain a secret for the time being?

Thanks for all the info Matt. Have a good year!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Have you published how/why to do this, or plan to do so? Or will it remain a secret for the time being?
> 
> Thanks for all the info Matt. Have a good year!


I simplify the washer as much as possible, making it easy to clean. The corner panels, overflow, junction box, and pump are all just places for hash to build up. I bypass the pump to gravity drain the washer. Its very straight forward once u open it up and look around.
Rip out the corner panels.
Plug the overflow hose or remove and plug the hole.
Disconnect from the pump.
Add a new line directly to the basin drain outlet.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 4, 2018)

Matt Rize said:


> Yes, all the hash I call ice wax is dabbable.
> My instructions are a simplified version of what I do, anyone can do them. Everything I do now is refined, refined again, and continues to be refined. We grow very specific strains a certain way for peak ice wax. And I wash the flowers not just trim, fresh frozen, which IMO is the best way.


trying to really get the drying part down-any tips?

i find for my small homegrow that after i wash, the patties say out at room temp for a couple few hours just to wick away as much water as possible.
i then move them into a fridge and let dry for 2 days.
if i want to microplane i will freeze patties and go from there.

do you find the microplaning necessary? 

nothing worse than starting off w/ grease and then not properly drying and grease then caking up weeks down the line.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 6, 2018)

Side panels removed. Over flow plugged. Pump and junction box disconnected. Now u can plug a hose directly to the drain. Only downside is u must now use gravity to drain.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 6, 2018)

Terrapin2 said:


> trying to really get the drying part down-any tips?
> 
> i find for my small homegrow that after i wash, the patties say out at room temp for a couple few hours just to wick away as much water as possible.
> i then move them into a fridge and let dry for 2 days.
> ...


Microplaning is how you separate the heads, increasing surface area for a faster more efficient dry. It’s really the one major technique to take away from this thread. 
Also the amount of time to wick a puck and the temperature of the wick stage are variable. Freeze stage is also variable. But I think you are probably taking too long, and wicking too warm. Room temp is a variable term but there is no reason to let the hash be room temperature before it’s fully dry. Cold is your friend! If your finger tips are freezer burnt ur doing it right.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 6, 2018)

Matt Rize said:


> Microplaning is how you separate the heads, increasing surface area for a faster more efficient dry. It’s really the one major technique to take away from this thread.
> Also the amount of time to wick a puck and the temperature of the wick stage are variable. Freeze stage is also variable. But I think you are probably taking too long, and wicking too warm. Room temp is a variable term but there is no reason to let the hash be room temperature before it’s fully dry. Cold is your friend! If your finger tips are freezer burnt ur doing it right.


Matt my man!! good to see you. its been years and years, hope all is well.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Matt Rize said:


> Microplaning is how you separate the heads, increasing surface area for a faster more efficient dry. It’s really the one major technique to take away from this thread.
> Also the amount of time to wick a puck and the temperature of the wick stage are variable. Freeze stage is also variable. But I think you are probably taking too long, and wicking too warm. Room temp is a variable term but there is no reason to let the hash be room temperature before it’s fully dry. Cold is your friend! If your finger tips are freezer burnt ur doing it right.


right on. i hear you. thanks for the tips.

here are a few examples of some dry ice wax. all trim run.


----------



## TheBFA (Jan 13, 2018)

Is ice necessary for making the bubble hash? I've watched French Canoli's video on making it, and it seems like he's saying when the ice is fresh, it may damage the trim more and create more unwanted particles (during agitation).

It's 9°F outside right now. I can get the water even cooler doing this outside than using ice water inside.


----------



## Randodred (Jan 14, 2018)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DjDdNzXeIy-vZD3LoKIObsiypgQZDN2b/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Randodred (Jan 14, 2018)

What are you using to agitate..
Ive used all from wooden spppn to wooden ore as well as mini cement mixer gotten melt from all..
It is abt the product first and lightly agitating second

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TheBFA (Jan 14, 2018)

Randodred said:


> What are you using to agitate..
> Ive used all from wooden spppn to wooden ore as well as mini cement mixer gotten melt from all..
> It is abt the product first and lightly agitating second
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


I'm going to use a paint mixing rod and low gear on a drill.


----------



## steps (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Matt,

Great thread! I read all the posts and want to thank you for all your work to educate all of us over the years. I have a few questions:

1. You mentioned early on you use a microscope to look at trichomes both before and after you wash. This makes a lot of sense. What brand (or style) do you use? I bought a handheld microscope with an LCD screen but it doesn't resolve the detail as well as I'd like so I'm thinking I need a better one. Does your microscope have a scale on it so you can get a sense for the size in microns of trichome heads?

2. How do you prepare fresh-frozen buds for washing? I did my first ever wash of fresh-frozen, roughly a pound of bud, and found after multiple washes that the buds were still very sticky and really hadn't recovered much hash at all. I'm wondering if the buds should be chopped up to expose surface area but am concerned that will rupture plant material and make my hash green.

Thank you again!


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 17, 2018)

steps said:


> I read all the posts


wow, that's dedication! i only made to page 2 or 3 before i decided to try a run. 

i used frozen dried buds to make mine and it came out killer. bought a portable washing machine off ebay to do it with.


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi there !

I discover bubble hash many years ago, i love so much hash and extractions  I made this one before i follow the french cannoli course in barcelona in spain. Now i make better hash with more bubble  

 

 

 

 


Master Kush 1

 

 

Master Kush 2


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jul 17, 2018)

Sour Tangie 6





And some hash that a friend made, but without machine, it was an old weed, but we clearly see that is more pure !


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 17, 2018)

Damn that looks so good! I think i'm gonna drop the 40 bucks on a washing machine and do bubble hash with this rounds' trim instead of dry ice hash. Inspired to do the work.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 5, 2018)

Do any of you guys press your ice hash? Do you find you get better returns than say dry sift?


----------



## Hawoodrose (Aug 6, 2018)

I find that press hash keep the smell and taste more longer than if you keep it like powder. I press with glass bottle of hot water.


Yodaweed said:


> Do any of you guys press your ice hash? Do you find you get better returns than say dry sift?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 7, 2018)

Gonna be putting all my trim through the dry ice today. Thinking 73 then 160whatever that size is. Does anybody ever use the 40 micron for dry ice?


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Oct 9, 2018)

Hey all couple questions. We have been making butter out of our trim. But have an 8 bag pack and want to give bubble has a go. 

Questions:
What is the benefit of having 2 buckets? Is this a better method
After the first run, do you reuse the water that went through the entire bag set-up?

What are some simple ways to cure the hash?

Sorry these are pretty noobish questions, but we'd rather ask dumb questions now and not f up a hash run...


----------



## kratos015 (Oct 14, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Hey all couple questions. We have been making butter out of our trim. But have an 8 bag pack and want to give bubble has a go.
> 
> Questions:
> What is the benefit of having 2 buckets? Is this a better method
> ...


Having 2 buckets is important because it allows you to work quickly and more efficiently. You want things to be as cold as possible and even if you're in an air conditioned room doing this, you still want to work as quickly as you can. One bucket is for your work bag, the other bucket is what you put your bubble bags on to dump the water into. Put your trim in the work bag, stir the bag enough to break the resin glands off but not so much that you get chlorophyll and other impurities in the water. I like to gently agitate for my first run and then get more aggressive with my agitation on the second run. The result of doing this is having a first run that has little impurities in it and as a result is of a higher quality than the second run that has more impurities due to the extra agitation that comes with the second wash. 

I don't reuse the water, I just use it to water any of my plants that need it. The bags pull some impurities via the 220µ and the 180µ bags, but your 25µ will also have some of the impurities. Whatever impurities those 3 bags don't catch will go straight into the water, and this is why you don't want to reuse the water. I use new water with every wash even, don't want your work bag being in dirty water or those impurities can get in your next batch.

Curing hash is similar to curing the actual flower, glass jar out of the light and out of temperatures above 85 ideally.

The best advice I can give you is to watch the videos at the beginning of this thread if you haven't already, they are quite informative. After that, get yourself started on a small run. If you have 5lbs of trim, try only running a QP at a time until you get a system going. Watching videos and such can be quite useful for sure, but that all pales in comparison to having actual experience with the process. Comes with time and practice my man.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 14, 2018)

I am curious to know what kind of yields you folks get from this method. 
For example, suppose i can get 10 grams from an ounce dry ice sifted. Or i can get about 5 grams pressed into rosin from that same ounce of flower. What kind of yield could i expect my combining the goodies from all the good bags (fresh frozen)? Would it be close to dry ice sift. Id like to press it into rosin anyways, so i can definitely wash more than once.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Oct 15, 2018)

kratos015 said:


> Having 2 buckets is important because it allows you to work quickly and more efficiently. You want things to be as cold as possible and even if you're in an air conditioned room doing this, you still want to work as quickly as you can. One bucket is for your work bag, the other bucket is what you put your bubble bags on to dump the water into. Put your trim in the work bag, stir the bag enough to break the resin glands off but not so much that you get chlorophyll and other impurities in the water. I like to gently agitate for my first run and then get more aggressive with my agitation on the second run. The result of doing this is having a first run that has little impurities in it and as a result is of a higher quality than the second run that has more impurities due to the extra agitation that comes with the second wash.
> 
> I don't reuse the water, I just use it to water any of my plants that need it. The bags pull some impurities via the 220µ and the 180µ bags, but your 25µ will also have some of the impurities. Whatever impurities those 3 bags don't catch will go straight into the water, and this is why you don't want to reuse the water. I use new water with every wash even, don't want your work bag being in dirty water or those impurities can get in your next batch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

We did our first ice water extraction run. It was with frozen trim and a few buds. The total weight was between 200-300 grams of fresh frozen.

We started with too much ice not enough water. And ran with far too many bags. Since it is for personal we were okay with some impurities. And we were not gentle with the mixing. We are not going to re-use the water, but we are going to do a second filter run on the water collected. 

We decided on a work bag (220microns) and then 3 catcher bags (90, 45 and 25 microns).

We have plants that are going to be harvested this week. Majority of the plant is not mature, so we may decide to turn the entire outdoor plants into hash. So that should be a lot of work, and hopefully a lot of end product too.


----------



## athomegrowing (Oct 15, 2018)

Has anyone tried saltwater? It allows water to get lower temperature before freezing. A 10-percent salt solution freezes at 20 F (-6 C), and a 20-percent solution freezes at 2 F (-16 C).


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 15, 2018)

athomegrowing said:


> Has anyone tried saltwater? It allows water to get lower temperature before freezing. A 10-percent salt solution freezes at 20 F (-6 C), and a 20-percent solution freezes at 2 F (-16 C).


Salty Hash you say? I think I'll pass.


----------



## athomegrowing (Oct 15, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Salty Hash you say? I think I'll pass.


Sounds like the first dipshit who said you shouldn't cook meat...


----------



## kratos015 (Oct 15, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> We did our first ice water extraction run. It was with frozen trim and a few buds. The total weight was between 200-300 grams of fresh frozen.
> 
> ...


Using the multiple bags can be a pain in the ass for sure, but it's very well worth it. Is the 90µ bag the first one you're pouring the water through? If so you're limiting the overall quality of your hash. Resin heads are typically at around the 90µ range, give or take. This is why the 90µ bag is typically the "money" bag as it will collect pure resin more often than not. Depending on the strain/genetics and the maturity of the plant either your 120µ or 73µ will be a close second in quality, although I've had a handful of runs where my 73µ is the best and the 90µ is second best. It depends on the strain/maturity of the flower you're running, but a good rule of thumb to go by is that your 90µ or 73µ bags will produce the best quality because they will be nothing but resin glands. 

You want to use most, if not all of the bags in your kit though otherwise you will never get the coveted full melt hash. This is because without all the bags above 90µ, you have nothing to prevent impurities normally caught by the 180µ-120µ bags from going into your 90µ batch. I use all 8 bags in my kit, it's a bitch for sure but the end result is more than worth the extra effort. I've been messing with various forms of concentrates for well over 5 years now and still have a strong preference for BHO for a variety of different reasons. That being said, in my 12+ years of smoking full melt is the absolute best thing you can smoke and it isn't even a contest. Sure the potency is nice, but the flavor is something nothing else can even hope to hold a candle to. If I may, allow me to give a run down as to the function of the various bags and the typical results I get from them. It is my hope that it will provide insight as to why using all of the bags is important.

220µ = work bag
180µ = impurities, typically chlorophyll and dirt. Usually cooking grade, at best.
120µ = mid grade hash typically, this bag holds all the glands too large to flow through into the 90µ bags and below. Not so bad that it's cooking grade, but typically not full melt either. Though I have had strains that produce full melt in this bag, it's quite rare.
90µ = the money bag. This typically will be what produces your full melt, assuming you're using all of your bags. The 90µ will be nothing but resin glands for the most part. Whatever the 90µ doesn't catch will go into the 73µ bag.
73µ = another money bag. If your 90µ doesn't produce full melt, this one likely will. Depends on the strain/maturity which effects the size of the glands. In my experience, this is typically a close second to the 90µ bag but can be better depending on the strain.
45µ = more cooking grade, this consists glands too small to stay in the 90µ/73µ bags as well as some more dirt and dust. This is the stuff you typically see for ~$10/g at a dispensary.
25µ = dust/trash

If you consider the above information about the various sized bags, you can start to see why using all of them is important. By only using 90, 45, and 25µ bags, the quality is effected in a negative way. Doing it that way will not give you full melt because your 90µ doesn't actually consist of only 90µ but is catching everything above it too. This means that you will have chlorophyll and dirt in your 90µ batch, I highly recommend at least adding the 120µ bag to the equation and take note of the difference in quality of your other bags. 

Even if you do everything perfectly, don't expect good yields. 5% yield is about average for people first starting out, even those that have things dialed in and done professionally typically see ~10% yields. I've seen some people get close to the 15% range, but it's very few and far between. This is why the price of full melt hash hasn't really dropped like everything else has over the years, because even when things are done perfectly you're still looking at around a 10% yield and it can be quite labor intensive. Especially over a commercial scale. As far as I know, true full melt is still fetching $50-$60/g at dispensaries. The only thing better would be a 95% resin gland dry sift, that right there is an art and the highest quality dry sift is capable of commanding a high price.

Sorry for the wall, but I hope it was useful to you in some way.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Oct 16, 2018)

I think that's amazing info. We're okay with 3 levels, as it's not for sale. Just personal consumption. And although the purest of the pure sounds nice. The effort of going through all those bags, isn't worth it for us at the moment.

This will be for when we're aiming just a bit higher then where we are now.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2018)

Salt water hash? Hmmm, I like salt water taffy..maybe salt water hash will be just as good


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 28, 2018)

Have any of the members here had the chance to try fresh frozen and drying in freeze dryer? Im looking for someone that has hands on experience with these 
freeze dryers. From my understanding the freezer gets down to -50 to -30, and the moisture is sublimated off. From what i have gathered they also have heated trays. My question is are the trays heating up during what they call the initial period of 12 hours of drying time, or do they heat up during the last 12 hours of dry. 

I will never be able to afford one of freeze dryers, also dont really need it for tiny amounts i process for myself. Thinking about rigging a diy. Just trying to gather some details on how these things operate. 

Any help is of course greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2018)

Freeze drying was talked about a long time ago, I think we all agreed it wasnt worth it


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Nov 12, 2018)

I froze underbud and my trim as soon as it was a little snappy. kept my heads clear.
100u


----------



## Hawoodrose (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey what's up RIU,

I will show you today some iceolator i made with the trim of the Sour Tangie outdoor 2017. I love that strain with his orange and citrus diesel note. The iceolator is like a fruit, really good to smoke !

I change a little bit the way i work, before launch de bubble machine, i wait 15 min with the trim inside the cold water, like that all of the trim is rehydrated, and then you have less contaminant. And now i wash the bubblehash in the bag with a water jet. I'm really happy with the result.



*25 micron:
*
After drying, i press the hash with a bottle of water filled with hot water and i finish by hand. It's a long process but i like the end result. Taste ans smell is like the weed.

 

 

 




​*70 micron:*

I do the same, the 70 is more odorous and more tasty, i keep it preciously. I use the 120 screen too, but i have something nice inside only with the Jack Herer.


----------



## Hawoodrose (Dec 13, 2018)

A little test for see if it make good bubble 






That's the beginning of the the collectione with the Master Kush on the left, then 2 pheno of Jack Herer in the middle, and the Sour Tangie on the right.




See you soon RIU !!!​


----------



## CanadianDank (Dec 13, 2018)

Hawoodrose said:


> A little test for see if it make good bubble
> 
> View attachment 4248686
> 
> ...


Very nice!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 15, 2018)

Have people realized what a clown Matt rose is yet ? Fucking clown shoes


----------



## vega_dro (Dec 26, 2018)

SenorBrownWater said:


> yay! finished the thread...i took notes...just what i thought might help me later...
> ill paste them here....
> hope to help others...and matt not have to reHASH it over and over....
> 
> ...







just want to thank you for the time to gather this info up together ...
Bless


----------



## vega_dro (Jan 7, 2019)

poplars said:


> if you want the highest quality you gotta use all 8 man.


In what order do the bags go when washing


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 22, 2019)

Bublonichronic said:


> Have people realized what a clown Matt rose is yet ? Fucking clown shoes


no idea who he even is, other than some guy who started a hash thread.


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Mar 29, 2019)

We should start a new/ updated thread because nobody is gonna go through 134 pages of comments (well not me lol) to find the info.
Just an idea


----------



## athomegrowing (Mar 29, 2019)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> We should start a new/ updated thread because nobody is gonna go through 134 pages of comments (well not me lol) to find the info.
> Just an idea


Not a fan of spoon feeding


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Mar 29, 2019)

athomegrowing said:


> Not a fan of spoon feeding


I feel like the information would drastically change over the last 5+ years. Don’t you? (I’m very uneducated in this area. Slowly starting to dabble in it... no pun intended lol)


----------



## athomegrowing (Mar 29, 2019)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> I feel like the information would drastically change over the last 5+ years. Don’t you? (I’m very uneducated in this area. Slowly starting to dabble in it... no pun intended lol)


It doesn't, which is the point you'll come to after reading. You'll also have gained valuable wisdom in the process, and will be ahead of your peers who also refuse to read.


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Mar 29, 2019)

athomegrowing said:


> It doesn't, which is the point you'll come to after reading. You'll also have gained valuable wisdom in the process, and will be ahead of your peers who also refuse to read.


It doesn’t change? Well i gusss I’ll take another look. I appreciate the input amigo


----------



## athomegrowing (Mar 29, 2019)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> It doesn’t change? Well i gusss I’ll take another look. I appreciate the input amigo


What you’re doing is the same. People come and propose a new idea but the ideas are just new ways to apply the principle. Example: thc grows in a globule on the surface of the leaf, buds, etc. to remove the thc from the surface you do what? Scrape it, or dissolve it. Now you’re aware of the two main methods. How you scrape it off or with what, and what you dissolve it in to rarely if ever changes. We’ve done it all and tried it all and it takes a laboratory and functioning government to outpace what we do here on boards like this.


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Mar 29, 2019)

athomegrowing said:


> What you’re doing is the same. People come and propose a new idea but the ideas are just new ways to apply the principle. Example: thc grows in a globule on the surface of the leaf, buds, etc. to remove the thc from the surface you do what? Scrape it, or dissolve it. Now you’re aware of the two main methods. How you scrape it off or with what, and what you dissolve it in to rarely if ever changes. We’ve done it all and tried it all and it takes a laboratory and functioning government to outpace what we do here on boards like this.


I appreciate it man. Glad you weren’t a complete dickhead or anything like that and actually explained your reasoning behind your answer. Again, I really appreciate it. Do you happen to have any wax that you’ve made?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 15, 2019)

Anybody active in this thread that is experienced in making bubble hash? Just tried it and felt i was understanding properly but started pulling out bags and seen nothing but water draining from each one. I have 220(mixing bag), 160, 120, 73 and 25 bags. Linned them in 5 gal bucket from small to large. Put a good layer of ice aboit 2 cubes high covering bottom and aboit an oz of buds in there. Buds wer not fi ely trimmed had sugars left but bigger leaves off. They were in the freezer for about 6 weeks just waiting. I but the buds in and same amou t of ice on top. I had 3x 2 liters of water in the fridge getting cold for aboit 12 hours. Filled them up and took about half to 3/4 bucket full. I stirred casualy up and down to bottom left and right for 15 minutes. I let the mix sit in fridge for 45 min before even stirring. When done stirring sat in the fridge again for 30 min. Started pulling bags and the 160 and 120 had zero left in them and the 73 barley had anything. Did i not stir hard enough? More time to let them fall off? Kind of bummed at the moment. It was GG4 and had loads of trichs on it before putting in. Heres a pic of the buds before and what my bucket lookex like.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 20, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Anybody active in this thread that is experienced in making bubble hash? Just tried it and felt i was understanding properly but started pulling out bags and seen nothing but water draining from each one. I have 220(mixing bag), 160, 120, 73 and 25 bags. Linned them in 5 gal bucket from small to large. Put a good layer of ice aboit 2 cubes high covering bottom and aboit an oz of buds in there. Buds wer not fi ely trimmed had sugars left but bigger leaves off. They were in the freezer for about 6 weeks just waiting. I but the buds in and same amou t of ice on top. I had 3x 2 liters of water in the fridge getting cold for aboit 12 hours. Filled them up and took about half to 3/4 bucket full. I stirred casualy up and down to bottom left and right for 15 minutes. I let the mix sit in fridge for 45 min before even stirring. When done stirring sat in the fridge again for 30 min. Started pulling bags and the 160 and 120 had zero left in them and the 73 barley had anything. Did i not stir hard enough? More time to let them fall off? Kind of bummed at the moment. It was GG4 and had loads of trichs on it before putting in. Heres a pic of the buds before and what my bucket lookex like.


That is no where near enough to wash you need at least 1/4 pound to make it worth the work. 


Did you let your plants fully mature and finish or did you chop them early. If trichome heads don't mature. They wont get big enough to get caught in the bags 

Also there is the factor of genetics... Strains that tend to produce trichomes with long or tall capitate stalks and small heads are not good strains for making hash. They will produce very little hash. You want short stalks and large heads 

Then theres greasy strains like gorilla glue and mendo breath that pull very little each wash but take 2-3 times more washes than other strains to pull everything. Most strains you can pull all the trichome heads in 4-6 washes. Greasy strains take 8-12 washes to collect everything.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 20, 2019)

hyroot said:


> That is no where near enough to wash you need at least 1/4 pound to make it worth the work.
> 
> 
> Did you let your plants fully mature and finish or did you chop them early. If trichome heads don't mature. They wont get big enough to get caught in the bags
> ...


Appriciate the reply, but I'm respectfully disagree with most of it based off all that i read before deciding to buy the dags and utilize some of my flowers that took time and work to grow on the process. Happy growing.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 20, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Appriciate the reply, but I'm respectfully disagree with most of it based off all that i read before deciding to buy the dags and utilize some of my flowers that took time and work to grow on the process. Happy growing.


Reading and experience are 2 different things. This thread is very old. Theres several steps left out. Like after you wick moisture from the hash pucks you need to freeze the pucks for a few hours minimum before microplaning the pucks. Unless you sieve the pucks instead.

You can disagree all you want. But you would be wrong. Go speak to the top hash makers in the industry. They will all tell you the same things Then practice making bubble for 15 years then you will see I was 100% correct.

Most hash makers use freeze dryers instead of air drying these days too. If you or dry hash make sure it completely dries at temps below 65 degrees. And never dry hash on cardboard. 

The best and most frosty trim typically gives a 10% return. Flower gives typically 20% return. Theres a few strains that can pull a 30% return. Thts why you want to wash minimum of a qp. You'll get 10-20 grams of bubble from a q-per. Then if you turn the into rosin. You'll get 30-80% return from the hash depending on how melty and terpy it is.

Fresh frozen will give you a slightly less yield than dry material. But fresh frozen will have more Terps and be more melty due to the soluble and volatile monoterpenes that would otherwise evaporate if the material was dried or if the hash had oxidized.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 20, 2019)

hyroot said:


> Reading and experience are 2 different things. This thread is very old. Theres several steps left out. Like after you wick moisture from the hash pucks you need to freeze the pucks for a few hours minimum before microplaning the pucks. Unless you sieve the pucks instead.
> 
> You can disagree all you want. But you would be wrong. Go speak to the top hash makers in the industry. They will all tell you the same things Then practice making bubble for 15 years  then you will see I was 100% correct.
> 
> ...


Well, on you're 1st post alone you specify you need atleast 4 oz. That is a preference not a fact. I have seen TONS of guides and videos using 1oz. You asked about my flowers, they were definitely ready and were 80% indica. GG4 x 100% indica. I know that Sativas make lonher stalks and smaller heads and Indicas make shorter stalks and fatter heads so that would've been fine. ED Rosenthal himself(pretty famous in hash and MJ as a whole) said Glue is a top 5 for hash making. In fact he quotes 3 different samples of Glue grown by seperate people hitting 20% returns. No videos or tutorials have washed more than 3 times and most only do 2. 12 times is way to ridiculous. Grow weed easy uses 1 oz and washes 2x and get 6.? grams or about 20%. I don't discredit your abilities but i don't agree that i used to little, not properly done buds(definatley not trimmed good), not a bad strain for hash nor that i should've done it 12x. I do have a Blue Dream and frosty as all hell Green Crack comming down in 4-5 weeks latest and going to do trim only to see if i can get anything. I feel i did it right but only got a tiny amou t from 73 and 25 screen. Wouldn't even say a 1/2 gram. Really was a waste so i did something wrong. Maybe too little ice or way too much water. IDK. The ice was atleast 2 cubes thick on top and bottom and water went about 6" past the ice. Maybe water needs to be just covering the ice? Pics of my plant used.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 20, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well, on you're 1st post alone you specify you need atleast 4 oz. That is a preference not a fact. I have seen TONS of guides and videos using 1oz. You asked about my flowers, they were definitely ready and were 80% indica. GG4 x 100% indica. I know that Sativas make lonher stalks and smaller heads and Indicas make shorter stalks and fatter heads so that would've been fine. ED Rosenthal himself(pretty famous in hash and MJ as a whole) said Glue is a top 5 for hash making. In fact he quotes 3 different samples of Glue grown by seperate people hitting 20% returns. No videos or tutorials have washed more than 3 times and most only do 2. 12 times is way to ridiculous. Grow weed easy uses 1 oz and washes 2x and get 6.? grams or about 20%. I don't discredit your abilities but i don't agree that i used to little, not properly done buds(definatley not trimmed good), not a bad strain for hash nor that i should've done it 12x. I do have a Blue Dream and frosty as all hell Green Crack comming down in 4-5 weeks latest and going to do trim only to see if i can get anything. I feel i did it right but only got a tiny amou t from 73 and 25 screen. Wouldn't even say a 1/2 gram. Really was a waste so i did something wrong. Maybe too little ice or way too much water. IDK. The ice was atleast 2 cubes thick on top and bottom and water went about 6" past the ice. Maybe water needs to be just covering the ice? Pics of my plant used.


I wouldn't ever quote ed. Hes. little behind on all the techniques

Personally I hate making bubble with gorilla glue 4. I grew it for 3 years. It's one of those greasy strains that takes about 8-10 washes to collect all the bubble. I use a 10 gallon washer or hand stir in 20 gal bags / trash cans. I prefer washing strains that take 4 -6 washes . Glue doubles the work load and the amount of ice and water. A 4 min wash, draining, straining, cleaning heads with a sprayer, wicking moisture and removing. Takes me 45 min total per wash. With glue that's 8 hours or being on my feet. Just for bubble 

I don't have an RO system. So I fill up 5 gal jugs of water and make my own ice. Never use tap water for bubble. I go through about 30 gallon of water and and 30 gallons of ice. That adds up too.

Then also clean every thing with peroxide and 99% alcohol before initial wash and after last wash. Bags only alcohol. Peroxide will damage the bags. 

The 3 wash videos. Are just basic tutorials. Matt Rize's videos he was washing sour diesel. That dumps all the heads in 3 to 4 washes. Every strains, cannabinoid profile.and terpene profile is different. Those are all factors in washes. Frenchy videos he does 8 washes, nikka t's video he does 6 washes. Bubblemans videos he even does 4 to 10 washes.

If you look up hyroot pharms on YouTube. I did a 3 video tutorial on making bubble on a budget (a few years ago). Each video is 5 min showing ech phase. I think I only show 1 wash. I did several washes though.

Typically you want more ice than water. Than vary with washers depending on their speed. You do want to be gentle so not to bet up the material too much so you dont get any plant matter in the hash. So being gentle is key to the best quality aside from starting material.


With yours. I'm thinking now you needed to.do several more washes especially since its glue


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 3, 2019)

Matt Rize said:


> Pictured below is my full melt hash bowl. There are three holes around the top inside of the bowl that allow the smoke to be pulled into your bong/chalice. The bottom of the bowl is solid, like a dish. A glass rod is heated and then inserted into the bowl. The hash melts and turns to smoke, but the oily mess has nowhere to go because the bowl's holes are at the top. This allows smoking full melt hash with no metal screens or flowers in the mix. Pure and clean.


Thats awsome


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Aug 3, 2019)

hyroot said:


> I wouldn't ever quote ed. Hes. little behind on all the techniques
> 
> Personally I hate making bubble with gorilla glue 4. I grew it for 3 years. It's one of those greasy strains that takes about 8-10 washes to collect all the bubble. I use a 10 gallon washer or hand stir in 20 gal bags / trash cans. I prefer washing strains that take 4 -6 washes . Glue doubles the work load and the amount of ice and water. A 4 min wash, draining, straining, cleaning heads with a sprayer, wicking moisture and removing. Takes me 45 min total per wash. With glue that's 8 hours or being on my feet. Just for bubble
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures of some stuff that you made? I would love to be able to make some amazing live resin


----------



## kratos015 (Aug 6, 2019)

hyroot said:


> I wouldn't ever quote ed. Hes. little behind on all the techniques
> 
> Personally I hate making bubble with gorilla glue 4. I grew it for 3 years. It's one of those greasy strains that takes about 8-10 washes to collect all the bubble. I use a 10 gallon washer or hand stir in 20 gal bags / trash cans. I prefer washing strains that take 4 -6 washes . Glue doubles the work load and the amount of ice and water. A 4 min wash, draining, straining, cleaning heads with a sprayer, wicking moisture and removing. Takes me 45 min total per wash. With glue that's 8 hours or being on my feet. Just for bubble
> 
> ...


Hey Hyroot, I know this post was from a while ago but I was still hoping you'd answer something for me pertaining to the sentence in bold. 

I've always read and practiced being gentle enough with agitation to not get plant matter in the hash. But something I just realized is that we have bags for the sole purpose of collecting the trash/plant matter/etc, so even if the material gets agitated too much wouldn't the trash bags catch it? Or does the micron sizes of plant matter vary enough to get caught in the 120-73 micron bags if agitated too much? I'm quite curious to know the answer, because if we have enough trash sized micron bags to collect trash/plant matter then would it be possible to agitate more than normal so that it takes less runs to completely extract the glands? I've always agitated by hand and not a machine/washer, but I've been wondering that if I was a little more vigorous in my agitation then would I be able to get away with less washes? 

I've only just recently thought of this and I'm not on a commercial enough scale to test this hypothesis of mine myself. I was hoping that you'd have the answer to that question for me considering your experience.

Thanks for your time my man!


----------



## hyroot (Aug 6, 2019)

kratos015 said:


> Hey Hyroot, I know this post was from a while ago but I was still hoping you'd answer something for me pertaining to the sentence in bold.
> 
> I've always read and practiced being gentle enough with agitation to not get plant matter in the hash. But something I just realized is that we have bags for the sole purpose of collecting the trash/plant matter/etc, so even if the material gets agitated too much wouldn't the trash bags catch it? Or does the micron sizes of plant matter vary enough to get caught in the 120-73 micron bags if agitated too much? I'm quite curious to know the answer, because if we have enough trash sized micron bags to collect trash/plant matter then would it be possible to agitate more than normal so that it takes less runs to completely extract the glands? I've always agitated by hand and not a machine/washer, but I've been wondering that if I was a little more vigorous in my agitation then would I be able to get away with less washes?
> 
> ...


Plant matter will still get through if you are too rough.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 6, 2019)

TreeFiddy350 said:


> Do you have any pictures of some stuff that you made? I would love to be able to make some amazing live resin


Check my ig hyrootpharms


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Aug 7, 2019)

hyroot said:


> Check my ig hyrootpharms


I just followed you. AS


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Mass Medicinals (Aug 9, 2019)

wow @BigHornBuds! I tried to get to that point but the resin just attached to my gloves in a sticky mess. Super impressed / slightly jealous.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4375748


that looks like the cap on my newel post. lol. nice work!!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2019)

Mass Medicinals said:


> wow @BigHornBuds! I tried to get to that point but the resin just attached to my gloves in a sticky mess. Super impressed / slightly jealous.



Try starting your press with parchment paper to start the form , if it starts getting to warm, toss in the freezer for a couple mins. 

You need to move fast when forming n polishing the temple ball with your hands, if I stop moving it will melt n stick to the gloves


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Aug 9, 2019)

What do you do if it melts to your gloves? We were planning to Iso wash.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2019)

Freeze the gloves n flake it off, 
Usually can clean 1 finger then back into the freezer, repeat. 
Or ISO,


----------



## VONDANK420 (Nov 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4375748


Fuck that looks tasty...


----------



## Sapper420 (Nov 20, 2019)

Made my first batch after watching the video! A lil too green but my starting material wasnt ideal. Some sugar, a lil bit of popcorn, and some super fine trim. But the goal was more about learning the technique Thanks!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 21, 2019)

Sapper420 said:


> Made my first batch after watching the video! A lil too green but my starting material wasnt ideal. Some sugar, a lil bit of popcorn, and some super fine trim. But the goal was more about learning the technique Thanks!View attachment 4424282


also watch the frenchy cannoli hash making video on youtube. some of his techniques are worth watching too.


----------



## katoskillzzz (Mar 8, 2020)

swedsteven said:


> Little pic off my setup .running slòwly
> 2 to 3 gallon off water 2 hours and boom
> 2 bucket 5 gallon i make holes in one off them 2 bag off ice and i only use one bag 220 micron to make sure that it dont clog after i finishit.
> View attachment 3992774 View attachment 3992775 View attachment 3992776 View attachment 3992777


could you explain whats going on here


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 8, 2020)

katoskillzzz said:


> could you explain whats going on here


Lol i dont do this anymore i bought a nug smasher
I do dry kief with the 220 my shake and my table shake 15 min on top of the table then all the kief go in a squish bag 90 micron i press et voila ! Fresh golden rosin .


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 8, 2020)

Don’t have a walk in freezer to work in like some people ? Drop a couple bits of dry ice in the water to keep those temps super low even while mixing , and make sure to use R/o water....you are now a hash master ha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

swedsteven said:


> Lol i dont do this anymore i bought a nug smasher
> I do dry kief with the 220 my shake and my table shake 15 min on top of the table then all the kief go in a squish bag 90 micron i press et voila ! Fresh golden rosin .


What temps are you using and what size bags? I just collected a good size pile (maybe a zip or more) and I'd like to the whole thing at once


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> What temps are you using and what size bags? I just collected a good size pile (maybe a zip or more) and I'd like to the whole thing at once



200f
Go slowly its not buds lol and dont press to long
I use 20g off kief and get a 14g off rosin .


----------



## Beaver50 (Jun 13, 2020)

How many times do run ur water threw the bags to get all the product


----------



## oregonhashishin (Aug 13, 2020)

Beaver50 said:


> How many times do run ur water threw the bags to get all the product


Depends on the starting product. I like doing a test batch were you wash until nothing comes out and keep each wash separated. Then you can look at the quality and decide how many washes you want to do.


----------



## Kdotwash (Nov 4, 2020)

Finally stepping up my extraction methods after ten years of stirring buckets to your beat... gravity drain baby. Rize up!


----------



## Kdotwash (Nov 18, 2020)

Washer had a load sensor issue, when in doubt bucket out! Prob could have done a two bag run with this og pop corn nug/shake mix I ran. L to R 120-160-190. All three are dried and all three dab. Crappy cell phone pics. But yea melty


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Nov 21, 2020)

Apparently the new Pfizer covid19 vaccine is going to require an immense amount of dry ice for shipping and storing. Your local dry ice source might not have supply when you need it.
Google it for more info.


----------



## Buttery Hash (Mar 21, 2021)

Gets no better


----------



## Billytheluther (May 2, 2021)

Buttery Hash said:


> Gets no better


How much weight is that ball and how much material did you use and what quality????


----------



## OLDSCHOOLSOUR (Jun 27, 2021)

Matt Rize said:


> Ice Wax International Laboratories  presents
> 
> A-Grade Sour Diesel Ice Wax:
> 
> ...



One the greats!!!


----------



## Allan M (Jan 28, 2022)

Question.... material in 45 micron bag....believe mostly terps....should I incorporate into my #4 hash to press


----------

